# Was ist los in Syrien?



## Bashartreadsyou (16. Juni 2015)

Abseits unserer Öffentlichkeit tobt ein Krieg in Syrien, der den Ukraine-Konflikt weit in den Schatten stellt, von unseren Medien jedoch weitgehend ignoriert, bzw deren Berichterstattung von Propaganda der sogenannten Oppostion dominiert wird. Oftmals werden Berichte des "Syrian Observatory for Human Rights" ohne Verifizierung übernommen, einer Organisation der Opposition, womit die Berichterstattung auch schon ihr Ende findet. Der Krieg ist in der letzten Zeit zunehmend eskaliert, mit einem Einfall tausender Al-Qaeda Kämpfer aus der Türkei und einem allgemein in die Offensive gegangenen "Islamischen Staat", der in Syrien an vielen Orten angreift. Die syrische Luftwaffe fliegt jeden Tag dutzende bis hunderte Einsätze. Vom Norden über Mittelsyrien bis hin zum Süden haben es die syrischen Truppen und ihre Verbündeten mit Offensiven einer Dimension zu tun, die der Verganenheit angehörig geblaubt wurden. Momentan, für den sechsten Tag infolge, greifen FSA und Al-Qaeda (als al-Nusra) eine Luftwaffenbasis bei Sweida im Süden des Landes an. In den letzen Tagen fanden sich dort jedoch 6000 freiwillige Frauen und Männer, von denen einige bereits über Kampferfahrung verfügen und die Basis tapfer mit den Truppen gegen die Terroristen verteidigen. Die Region wird auch von ISIS bedroht, jedoch konnten die Terroristen bisher aufgehalten werden. Weitere aktuelle Brandherde sind die Homs und Hama Governorate, in denen die Armee es sowohl mit ISIS als auch anderen Terroristen zu tun hat. Palmyra wurde von den IS Terroristen eingenommen, alle ausfindig gemachten Angestellten des Staates und ihre Familien wurden enthauptet. ISIS nutzte TOWs, Panzer, Raketenwerfer, Artillerie und weitere schwere Waffen. Schlachten toben dort um Ortschaften, Gasfelder und jeden Meter, die syrische Armee schlägt sich gut. Im Norden des Landes bekriegen sich Al-Qaeda und ISIS nördlich von Aleppo. Weiter östlich sind die Kurden gerade in der Offensive gegen ISIS. Die Kurden werden von der sogenannten Anti-Terror Koalition unterstützt. Motorräder und alles, was größer ist als solche, werden zerbombt. Die "Opposition" beschuldigt die Kurden der ethnischen Säuberung. Inmitten des kurdisch besetzten Gebietes befindet sich die Provinzhauptstadt Hasaka, die sowohl von syrischen Truppen als auch Kurden gehalten wird. Eine ISIS-Offensive gegen die Stadt, die dritte dieses Jahres, ist jüngst gescheitert. Die Menschen gingen auf die Straße, um sich bei den tapferen Streitern der syrischen Armee, den NDF (National Defence Forces, zivil geführt) und weiteren Truppen zu bedanken.  Weiter im Süden befindet sich Deir Ezzor, eine weitere Provinzhauptstadt, um die ISIS schon lange kämpft. Im Idlib Governorat konnten die jüngst eingefallenen Terroristen einiges Gebiet, sowie drei Städte erobern, darunter die Hauptstadt Idlib. Dort hat al-Nusra nun das Sharia Gesetz eingeführt, eine Art islamistisches Grundgesetz. Unter der Schreckensherrschaft haben insbesondere religiöse Minderheiten zu leiden. Die Terroristen haben ihre "Erfolge" jedoch mit dem Tod tausender ihrer Kämpfer bezahlt. Millionen von Flüchtlingen werden in von der Regierung gehaltenen Städten beherbergt. Die UN bezeichnet ihre Situation als gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2015)

Das ganze ist ja von Staaten wie USA, Türkei, Arabien usw. gewollt.


----------



## Kerkilabro (16. Juni 2015)

Mal sehen was aus Griechenland wird. Angeblich zum ersten Juli zum Abschuss freigegeben. Hat der dritte Weltkrieg einen Termin?


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juni 2015)

Al Qaeda aus der Türkei? Bei aller Kritik der USA; das würden sie nicht gutheißen^^ 

Zumal die Türkei maßgeblich am IS beteiligt ist, wobei der Grund für den IS natürlich die katastrophale Nachkriegspolitik der USA im Irak ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Al Qaeda aus der Türkei? Bei aller Kritik der USA; das würden sie nicht gutheißen^^
> 
> Zumal die Türkei maßgeblich am IS beteiligt ist, wobei der Grund für den IS natürlich die katastrophale Nachkriegspolitik der USA im Irak ist.



Ach würden sie nicht? Ich bitte dich, es ist doch auch ein offenes Geheimnis das ISIS Waffenlieferungen aus der Türkei erhält, sowie dort in Krankenhäusern auf türkischer Grenzseite seine Kämpfer behandeln lässt und die türkische Regierung auch nichts dagegen unternimmt das Rekruten über die türkische Grenze zum IS gelangen.
Aber niemand sagt hier in Europa, oder in den USA, etwas dagegen, niemand fordert Erdogan auf dagegen etwas zu unternehmen, obwohl es ein im Grunde allen bekannter Umstand ist.
Warum sollte es, wen es schon da keine Reaktion aus dem Westen gibt, also abwägig sein das die Türkei  auch Al-Quida unterstützt, wen man es schon beim IS macht?


----------



## captainawesome87 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich bin Türke und versichere euch, das wir weder mit Al Qaeda oder IS zu tun haben.
Die Amerikaner  haben auf das Falsche Pferd gesetzt. So is die IS hervorkommen. Die Amis haben aus Afghanistan nichts dazu gelernt.!
Im Krieg mit den Russen, der Afghanen, haben sie die Afghanen unterstützt. Das selbe machen sie jetzt  in der Ukraine.
Die vereinigten staaten haben überall ihre Finger im Spiel. Da sie andere Länder, macht Technisch ,nicht oben haben wollen,müsste jeder mittlerweile  verstanden haben.!



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach würden sie nicht? Ich bitte dich, es ist doch auch ein offenes Geheimnis das ISIS Waffenlieferungen aus der Türkei erhält, sowie dort in Krankenhäusern auf türkischer Grenzseite seine Kämpfer behandeln lässt und die türkische Regierung auch nichts dagegen unternimmt das Rekruten über die türkische Grenze zum IS gelangen.
> Aber niemand sagt hier in Europa, oder in den USA, etwas dagegen, niemand fordert Erdogan auf dagegen etwas zu unternehmen, obwohl es ein im Grunde allen bekannter Umstand ist.
> Warum sollte es, wen es schon da keine Reaktion aus dem Westen gibt, also abwägig sein das die Türkei  auch Al-Quida unterstützt, wen man es schon beim IS macht?



Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, wie die ISIS entstanden ist. !
Die Waffen Lieferungen sind an die Opposition  geliefert worden.  Was danach Passiert ist,ist reine Spekulation.
Jeder kommt an Waffen, in Kriesen gebieten. Das ist ,wie Kippen kaufen dort. Hast du keine Far Cry gespielt.? :d


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (16. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Al Qaeda aus der Türkei? Bei aller Kritik der USA; das würden sie nicht gutheißen^^
> 
> Zumal die Türkei maßgeblich am IS beteiligt ist, wobei der Grund für den IS natürlich die katastrophale Nachkriegspolitik der USA im Irak ist.


Zur Herkunft der Terroristen läßt sich momenten keine westliche Quelle finden, jedoch regnet es nicht plötzlich Kämpfer und Waffen.

Zur Unterstützung der Terroristen durch die Türkei findet sich allerdings sehrwohl etwas. So liefert die Türkei Waffen an Nusra, versteckt unter humanitärer Hilfe. Es gibt auch Berichte über eine türkische Drohne, die ihre Aufklärungsdaten direkt an Smartphones und Laptops der Terroristen sendet. Siehe zu Beidem die beiden Links. Letztes Jahr, bei der Latakia-Offensive, soll die Türkei den Terroristen Artillerieunterstützung gegeben haben, jedoch wurden sie schnell wieder beseitigt.

Turkey helped Islamists take over Idlib, Syrian military source accuses - Middle East - - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News
Turkish daily accuses government of sending arms to Syrian rebels | Daily Mail Online



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, wie die ISIS entstanden ist. !
> Die Waffen Lieferungen sind an die Opposition  geliefert worden.  Was danach Passiert ist,ist reine Spekulation.
> Jeder kommt an Waffen, in Kriesen gebieten. Das ist ,wie Kippen kaufen dort. Hast du keine Far Cry gespielt.? :d


Schau mal hier:
?IS? supply channels through Turkey | All media content | DW.DE | 26.11.2014


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Ich bin Türke und versichere euch, das wir weder mit Al Qaeda oder IS zu tun haben.



Ach weißt du, das das gleiche als wen ich mich hinstelle und dir sage, ich bin Deutscher und versichere dir das wir nichts mit dem 2ten Weltkrieg zu tun hatten. Ergo, da kann sich jeder hinstellen und sowas sagen, davon wird es  nur nicht richtiger. 
Außerdem gibt es genug Recherchen, zum Beispiel selbst von öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern wie der ARD, die da ganz andere Dinge belegen, nämlich das die Türkei tief mit drin steckt was die Unterstützung des IS anbelangt, bis hin zu von türkischen Ministern  herausgegebenen Dokumenten in denen die Behandlung von Kämpfern der IS angeordnet wird, oder das die Polizei wegzuschauen hat.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (16. Juni 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Mal sehen was aus Griechenland wird. Angeblich zum ersten Juli zum Abschuss freigegeben. Hat der dritte Weltkrieg einen Termin?


Sollte das so kommen, haben die Griechen mit ihrer Wahl selbst dafür gesorgt.


----------



## captainawesome87 (16. Juni 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Zur Herkunft der Terroristen läßt sich momenten keine westliche Quelle finden, jedoch regnet es nicht plötzlich Kämpfer und Waffen.
> 
> Zur Unterstützung der Terroristen durch die Türkei findet sich allerdings sehrwohl etwas. So liefert die Türkei Waffen an Nusra, versteckt unter humanitärer Hilfe. Es auch gibt Berichte über eine türkische Drohne, die ihre Aufklärungsdaten direkt an Smartphones und Laptops der Terroristen sendet. Letztes Jahr, bei der Latakia-Offensive, soll die Türkei den Terroristen Artillerieunterstützung gegeben haben, jedoch wurden sie schnell wieder beseitigt.
> 
> ...



Denkst du ein Nato Partner Unterstürzt Terroristen.? Was hätte die Türkei davon ? Wir türken haben unsere eigenen Probleme zu überwältigen.
Das ist alles  umfug und reine Spekulation. Jeder kann was behaupten, ohne Schriftliche und bildliche beweise, ist das handeln eines Landes oder Menschen nicht Bewiesen.!
Die Türkei steht zu zeit in der Kritik ,da sie Israel die Meinung sagen und da die Mainstream Medien  von Juden Kontrolliert werden,wird die Türkei schlecht dahin gestellt.
Was ich noch witzig finde ist,  wenn die Reporter eine Übertragung aus der Türkei nach Deutschland oder in den Westen machen,das sie dann Kopftuch  Tragen. 
Dabei ist Kopftuch keine Pflicht in der Türkei. Aber da Mansche Menschen zu dumm sind, glauben sie der Bildzeitung Propaganda.


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Juni 2015)

Was ist mit dem Handyvideo, welches von einem türkischen Magazin auf YouTube veröffentlich wurde?  Dieses zeigt eine Waffenlieferung nach Syrien...

Erdogan hat den Chef des Magazins angeklagt. Sein Vorfwurf z.B Spionage gegen den Staat, Geheimnisverat und noch ein paar weitere Vergehen. 

Erdogan fordert zwei mal Lebenslänglich + 43 Jahre Haft. 

Die wahren Terroristen sind die Politker in Ihren Anzügen!


----------



## captainawesome87 (16. Juni 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> ?IS? supply channels through Turkey | All media content | DW.DE | 26.11.2014



Ein Video, wow ganz Großes Kino !
Was soll das jetzt Beweisen. Jeder kann sowas ins Netz stellen.


----------



## Poulton (16. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> die Mainstream Medien  von Juden Kontrolliert werden,wird die Türkei schlecht dahin gestellt.


Ist das hier jetzt der Antisemiten-Treff?


----------



## captainawesome87 (16. Juni 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Handyvideo, welches von einem türkischen Magazin auf YouTube veröffentlich wurde?  Dieses zeigt eine Waffenlieferung nach Syrien...
> 
> Erdogan hat den Chef des Magazins angeklagt. Sein Vorfwurf z.B Spionage gegen den Staat, Geheimnisverat und noch ein paar weitere Vergehen.
> 
> ...



Wir streiten das doch nicht ab,wir Türken. Das Europaparlament und die Vereinigen staaten sind doch involviert davon !
Die USA und der Westen,haben uns doch dazu gedrängt, die Waffen an die Opposition  zuliefern.! Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt. Wir können nicht  alle Waffen in Syrien  Kontrollieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Denkst du ein Nato Partner Unterstürzt Terroristen.? Was hätte die Türkei davon ? Wir türken haben unsere eigenen Probleme zu überwältigen.
> Das ist alles  umfug und reine Spekulation. Jeder kann was behaupten, ohne Schriftliche und bildliche beweise, ist das handeln eines Landes oder Menschen nicht Bewiesen.!
> Die Türkei steht zu zeit in der Kritik ,da sie Israel die Meinung sagen und da die Mainstream Medien  von Juden Kontrolliert werden,wird die Türkei schlecht dahin gestellt.
> Was ich noch witzig finde ist,  wenn die Reporter eine Übertragung aus der Türkei nach Deutschland oder in den Westen machen,das sie dann Kopftuch  Tragen.
> Dabei ist Kopftuch keine Pflicht in der Türkei. Aber da Mansche Menschen zu dumm sind, glauben sie der Bildzeitung Propaganda.



Und vermutlich glaubst du auch Erdogan liebt die Demokratie und die ehemals westliche Ausrichtung der Türkei, welche Atatürk forciert hatte. 
Sorry, aber Erdogan und seine AKP stehen fundamentalistischen Islamisten näher als einer offenen Demokratie, das hat sein handeln, seid Amtsantritt immer wieder deutlich gezeigt und sicher gibt es auch genug Sympatie in türkischen Regierungskreisen um sowas wie IS, oder Al-Kaida zu unterstützen.
Sich da hinzustellen und alle westlichen Medien als "jüdische Lügenpresse" zu bezeichnen, sorry, das lässt tief auf deine Person blicken und zeigt das du nicht besonders reif bist wen es um die Auseinandersetzung mit einem kritischen Thema geht.


----------



## captainawesome87 (16. Juni 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ist das hier jetzt der Antisemiten-Treff?



Was hat das damit zutun ? Wenn ich sage :Juden, ist das eine Beleidigung ? Seit wann ist das eine Beleidigung ?
Ich bin selber ein semite !


----------



## Poulton (16. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zutun ? Wenn ich sage :Juden, ist das eine Beleidigung ? Seit wann ist das eine Beleidigung ?
> Ich bin selber ein semite !


Du haust antisemitische Bolzen raus, dass die Medien angeblich jüdisch kontrolliert sind und sich gegen die Türkei verschworen haben, indem sie sie als schlecht darstellen.


----------



## captainawesome87 (16. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und vermutlich glaubst du auch Erdogan liebt die Demokratie und die ehemals westliche Ausrichtung der Türkei, welche Atatürk forciert hatte.
> Sorry, aber Erdogan und seine AKP stehen fundamentalistischen Islamisten näher als einer offenen Demokratie, das hat sein handeln, seid Amtsantritt immer wieder deutlich gezeigt und sicher gibt es auch genug Sympatie in türkischen Regierungskreisen um sowas wie IS, oder Al-Kaida zu unterstützen.
> Sich da hinzustellen und alle westlichen Medien als "jüdische Lügenpresse" zu bezeichnen, sorry, das lässt tief auf deine Person blicken und zeigt das du nicht besonders reif bist wen es um die Auseinandersetzung mit einem kritischen Thema geht.



Streitest du es ab,das Große Jüdische Familien die Weltzeitungen und Fernsehsenderr gehören . ? Und streitest du auch ab das Juden und Moslems ein Problem haben.?
 Ist ja auch jetzt egal. Nur finde ich es nicht in Ordnung, das mann gleich in die Rechte Seite  gelegt wird, weil man andere Meinung ist.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (16. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Denkst du ein Nato Partner Unterstürzt Terroristen.? Was hätte die Türkei davon ? Wir türken haben unsere eigenen Probleme zu überwältigen.
> Das ist alles  umfug und reine Spekulation. Jeder kann was behaupten, ohne Schriftliche und bildliche beweise, ist das handeln eines Landes oder Menschen nicht Bewiesen.!
> Die Türkei steht zu zeit in der Kritik ,da sie Israel die Meinung sagen und da die Mainstream Medien  von Juden Kontrolliert werden,wird die Türkei schlecht dahin gestellt.
> Was ich noch witzig finde ist,  wenn die Reporter eine Übertragung aus der Türkei nach Deutschland oder in den Westen machen,das sie dann Kopftuch  Tragen.
> Dabei ist Kopftuch keine Pflicht in der Türkei. Aber da Mansche Menschen zu dumm sind, glauben sie der Bildzeitung Propaganda.


Das Nato Argument finde ich nicht überzeugend. Daß die Türkei ein Kriegsgewinnler ist, ist auch kaum abzustreiten. Die Terroristen plündern Fabriken, Museen und alles was sie finden und verkaufen alles an die Türkei und andere Länder.

https://youtu.be/i9uWKVjY3a4

Es gab auch viele Proteste in der Türkei.

http://www.sana.sy/en/wp-content/up...Turkey-Erdogan-terrorist-massacre-620x330.jpg

http://www.sana.sy/en/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Protests_Turkey-620x330.jpg

Letztes Jahr sollen Türken türkische Ambulanzen mit verwundeten Terroristen aufgehalten haben.


----------



## captainawesome87 (16. Juni 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du haust antisemitische Bolzen raus, dass die Medien angeblich jüdisch kontrolliert sind und sich gegen die Türkei verschworen haben, indem sie sie als schlecht darstellen.



Tut mir leid, aber ist einfach so. Mach dir und mir nichts vor, du weiß es ambesten. PEGIDA kommt aus deinem Land, nicht aus meinem.!
In Deutschland darf man die Muslime beleidigen und wird nicht Bestraft. Man sagt nur das Wort: (Jude) was keine Beleidigung ist, schon ist man der Teufel. 
Du bist genau so ein Heuchler, wie 80% der Deutschen die sich im Netz befinden.

Ich möchte dazu, auch nicht mehr sagen. Da ihr euren Türken Hass (Islamophobie)  tief im Herzen habt. 
Das Thema ist für mich hier Fertig.

Servus


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ist einfach so. Mach dir und mir nichts vor, du weiß es ambesten. PEGIDA kommt aus deinem Land, nicht aus meinem.!
> In Deutschland darf man die Muslime beleidigen und wird nicht Bestraft. Man sagt nur das Wort: Jude was keine Beleidigung ist, schon ist man der Teufel.
> Du bist genau so ein Heuchler, wie 80% der Deutschen die sich im Netz befinden.
> 
> ...



Komisch nur das ich mich aus meiner eigenen Schulzeit und an diversen Situationen auf der Straße vor allem daran erinnere das mich Türken, unter anderem als deutsches Stück Schei ße oder Deutscher Negger beleidigt haben und wen du dich wehrst dann dafür bestraft wirst weil du als Deutscher ja rassistisch wärst...
Tja, so unterschiedlich kann Wahrnehmung sein.
Letztlich soll das nicht heißen das nur Türken sowas machen würden, oder Deutsche sowas nicht machen würden. Es gibt auf beiden Seiten Idioten und Rassisten, aber sich hinzustellen und das abzustreiten, tja, das sicher nicht besser und lässt solche Typen nicht verschwinden.
Den letztlich hat schon die DDR versucht Rechte Verherlicher auf ihrem Staatsboden einfach weg zu dichten, geklappt hat das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ist einfach so. Mach dir und mir nichts vor, du weiß es ambesten. PEGIDA kommt aus deinem Land, nicht aus meinem.!
> In Deutschland darf man die Muslime beleidigen und wird nicht Bestraft. Man sagt nur das Wort: Jude was keine Beleidigung ist, schon ist man der Teufel.
> Du bist genau so ein Heuchler, wie 80% der Deutschen die sich im Netz befinden.
> 
> ...



Du vergleichst gerade Äpfel mit Birnen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2015)

Naja Sympathisanten für die ISIS findet man überall auf dem Erdball wie auch dunkle Kanäle für Waffenlieferungen. Auch haben Politiker 2 Gesichter und man sieht es nicht sofort das die in Wirklichkeit eher in die radikale Richtung abzielen wenn die sich nicht gerade verplappern.


----------



## captainawesome87 (16. Juni 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Du vergleichst gerade Äpfel mit Birnen!



Wieso, der hat mich schon als Antisemiten bezeichnet. Ich habe ihm nur die Wahrheit gesagt.
In der Türkei ,leben Juden, Christen, Aleviten und Muslime miteinander. Dort gibt es diese Weltanschauungskriege  nicht.

Die Türkei war das erste land, das den staat Israel anerkannt hat.  In der Türkei kannst du dich frei bewegen,Vögeln ,glauben an was du möchtest.
Man kann Schwein essen,Schwul oder Lesbisch sein. In der Armee befinden sich" Jüdische Generäle, hohe Generäle. Wir haben Transen die Singen, im Fernsehen auftreten  und sehr hohes ansehen haben, in der Türkei.

Es regt mich einfach nur auf,wenn man die Türkei in die Islamisten Scene wirft. Die Türkei ist das Fortgeschrittenste, Islamische geprägte, land auf erden.
Mansche menschen, wollen einfach nicht, das es der Türkei gut geht. Vor alles die USA und der Westen . Um das Kurden Problem zu verstehen, muss man kein Türke sein.!

Stellt euch vor ,eure Ausländer, wollen an die Macht. Wollen Deutschland regieren und ein teil für sich in Anspruch nehmen. Ihr deutschen wert doch auch darüber aufgebracht oder etwa nicht.?
Da wir es ihnen nicht gestatten unser Land aufzuteilen,töten sie unsere Polizisten und Soldaten. Oder greifen Dörfer an ,wo nur Türken leben und töten sie dann.

Wir türken ermöglichen ihnen ihre Sprache zusprechen Kurdisch und ihre Parteien zugründen. Welches andere land macht das ?
Mach das mal in Frankreich oder in Großbritannien.  Dort sieht man ja ,wie mit den Migranten (Flüchtlingen) umgegangen wird.

Die Türkei hat mehr wie 2 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen. In denen sich auch Yeziden befinden. Die Türkei zahlt alles aus eigener Tasche.
Warum bleiben aber diese Flüchtlinge nicht in der Türkei.? Warum wollen sie alle nach Europa (Hust) Deutschland. Weil der dumme Staat, das Geld in ihr Arsch steckt. 
Sie könnten doch auch in Italien oder Griechenland bleiben.

Wo ist das Problem.? Ich habe mich mal mit einem Flüchling unterhalten,er hat meine Theorie  bestätigt. Die meisten wollen nur das >Geld und nicht dafür arbeiten.
Ich schreibe nur wie es ist,das ihr damit ein Problem habt bestätigt meine Theorie mit der Islamfeindlichkeit "! 

Nirgends auf der Welt ist es ein Problem Muslim zu sein, bis auf Deutschland, aber warum eigentlich?
Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit, ja ihr nimmt uns die Arbeit weg. Wenn es so ist ? Dann strängt euch doch auch an,als Deutscher hast du es Leichter,da du die Sprache und die Kultur kennst.

Ein Ausländer muss es erst einmal lernen, bevor er was hier machen kann. Muss dazu die Sprache und die Kultur verstehen. Bis ich mein Abi hatte, hat man es mir nicht leicht gemacht.!
Ich war nur Murat, der Dumme Türke aus der Türkei. Und wo sind jetzt diese Deutschen, die mich so nannten ? Saufen Bier und beziehen Harz 4, leben von meinen Steuern einnahmen.

MFG


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Juni 2015)

Deutschland macht macht mehr als genug für Ausländer. Kein anderes euopäisches Land nimmt so viele Leute auf wie Deutschland! 

In Deutschland wird den Leuten sofort jegliche Hilfe gegeben. 

Nimm doch mal Kanada als Beispiel.
In Kanada muss man die Sprache sprechen, man muss einen Job vorweisen der in dem Land gescuht wird, man muss 1 Jahr ohne staatliche finanzielle Unterstützung auf eigenen Beinen stehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2015)

Ist wie hier mit bestimmten Gebieten wo die deutschesten Deutschen wohnen und genauso gibt es in jedem Land ewig Gestrige. Waren sich eigentlich jemals Christen und Islamisten wirklich grün?


> Nirgends auf der Welt ist es ein Problem Muslim zu sein bis auf Deutschland aber warum eigentlich?
> Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit ja ihr nimmt uns die Arbeit weg.  .....  Muss dazu die Sprache und die Kultur verstehen. Bis ich mein Abi hatte, hat man es mir nicht leicht gemacht.!
> Ich war nur Murat, der Dumme Türke aus der Türkei. Und wo sind jetzt diese Deutschen, die mich so nannten ? Saufen Bier und beziehen Harz 4, leben von meinen Steuern.


Es sind immer die Minderheiten die sich nicht benehmen können und für Stress sorgen, darauf sollte man nicht viel geben. Auch wir Deutschen sind nicht überall gerne gesehen, aber das kann man auch auf jedes Land projezieren.


----------



## Poulton (16. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Streitest du es ab,das Große Jüdische Familien die Weltzeitungen und Fernsehsenderr gehören . ?


Langweilig. Wer die Medien für "jüdisch kontrolliert" hält und sie für die schlechte Presse gegenüber der Türkei verantwortlich macht, der entlarvt sich selber als Antisemit. Das ist genau die Denke, aus der auch rechtsextremer Schwachfug wie "Zionist Occupied Government" und "Judenrepublik" kommt. 



> Nur finde ich es nicht in Ordnung, das mann gleich in die Rechte Seite  gelegt wird, weil man andere Meinung ist.


Niemand legt irgendjemanden auf die rechte Seite. Das machen diese Leute schon ganz von sich aus und ohne jede fremde Hilfe. Zumal: Um Antisemit zu sein muss man kein Rechtsextremer sein. Das sollte spätestens letztes Jahr auch dem letzten aufgefallen sein, als "Israelkritiker", Neonazis und Islamisten Händchenhaltend durch deutsche Innenstädte getrabt sind und ihren geisteskranken Judenhass herausbrüllten, während die Polizei tatenlos danebenstand.


----------



## captainawesome87 (16. Juni 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Langweilig. Wer die Medien für "jüdisch kontrolliert" hält und sie für die schlechte Presse gegenüber der Türkei verantwortlich macht, der entlarvt sich selber als Antisemit. Das ist genau die Denke, aus der auch rechtsextremer Schwachfug wie "Zionist Occupied Government" und "Judenrepublik" kommt.
> 
> 
> Niemand legt irgendjemanden auf die rechte Seite. Das machen diese Leute schon ganz von sich aus und ohne jede fremde Hilfe. Zumal: Um Antisemit zu sein muss man kein Rechtsextremer sein. Das sollte spätestens letztes Jahr auch dem letzten aufgefallen sein, als "Israelkritiker", Neonazis und Islamisten Händchenhaltend durch deutsche Innenstädte getrabt sind und ihren geisteskranken Judenhass herausbrüllten, während die Polizei tatenlos danebenstand.



Ich habe doch nichts gegen Juden. Ich habe richtig gute Argumente gebracht.  Ich denke, da sind sich viele mit mir einig.
Die Jüdische Lobby ist extrem Mächtig. Der 11 September ist aus ihren taten resultiert. Wer drückt oder macht den Doller.?

Es gibt ein Video im Netz, das genau meine Meinung über diese Lobby und den Staaten bestädigt . 
Hier kannst du es dir ansehen:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPATWhux7Uo oder das  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC71TjXb05w 

Sind alle diese Videos eine lüge.?

Und hier, hast du ein Tutorial dazu:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrf8b2j6_78
Geh zu deiner Bank und nimm dir eine 20 Doller note.!

Jetzt sag mir ,immer noch, das die Welt sich nicht gegen die Muslime verschworen hat. 
Zum Glück, gibt es noch Länder wie:  Die Türkei,China, Pakistan der Iran oder Russland.


Gott sagt im Koran: 

Wahrlich, du wirst finden, dass unter allen Menschen die Juden … den Gläubigen am meisten Feind sind.” Sure  5/82


----------



## Poulton (16. Juni 2015)

Dein Problem heißt lupenreiner Antisemitismus. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## captainawesome87 (16. Juni 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dein Problem heißt lupenreiner Antisemitismus. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



Ist  ok. Alles wird gut. Wenn man keine gegen Argumente hat,dann kommt halt sowas bei raus.

Servus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2015)

Geht es in dem Thread jetzt um die Lage in Syrien oder eine persönliche Battle?


----------



## captainawesome87 (16. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Geht es in dem Thread jetzt um die Lage in Syrien oder eine persönliche Battle?



Eigentlich um Syrien. Viele sind halt der Meinung, die Türkei sei Schuld an Syrien.
Es ist, als schein es so, das die USA nicht wollen, das was in die Medien kommt. Meine Meinung dazu ist: Syrien ist am ende und wird erst einmal so bleiben für viele Jahre.
Da die Ukraine ,wichtiger ist, für die USA. Der Böse Russe kommt an erste stelle,dann erst der Muslim.


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Juni 2015)

Wer weiß was wird, wenn Jeb Bush zum Präsidenten gewählt wird?
Wird es dann eine Bodenoffensive seitens der Amerikaner in Syrien/Irak geben?

Einer der größten Kriegstreiber J. Bush fordert ja schon eine Bodenoffensive...
Genau das will der IS ja haben.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juni 2015)

> In der Türkei ,leben Juden, Christen, Aleviten und Muslime miteinander. Dort gibt es diese Weltanschauungskriege nicht.



Und die ganzen Massaker an den Aleviten durch die schon damals präsenten Salafisten? Die noch anhaltenden Vorurteile und schiefen Blicke gegenüber Aleviten und Kurden? Die Gräueltaten der türkischen Armee dem kurdischen Volk gegenüber? Der Fakt das Kurden noch heute verpöhnt werden wenn sie kurdisch sprechen? Das plötzlich jeder der die HDP gewählt hat in den Augen der restlichen Türken ein Verräter, Mörder und Terrorist is?



> Die Türkei war das erste land, das den staat Israel anerkannt hat.



Die alte Türkei tat dies, nicht die Neue.



> In der Türkei kannst du dich frei bewegen,Vögeln ,glauben an was du möchtest.



Sicher? Wieso werden dann sommerlich gekleidete Frauen immer öfter direkt angegangen weil sie zu freizügig rumrennen würden, auch schon von kleinen Kindern? Man kann dort ja nicht einmal zu einer anderen Partei als der AKP stehen ohne dafür als Terrorist, Verräter oder Ungläubiger beleidigt zu werden, und du redest von Vögeln in der Öffentlichkeit 



> Es regt mich einfach nur auf,wenn man die Türkei in die Islamisten Scene wirft. Die Türkei ist das Fortgeschrittenste, Islamische geprägte, land auf erden.



Das war sie mal gaaaaaaanz früher, als noch Leute regierten die wussten das Staat und Religion getrennt werden müssen damit man A: Religiös sein kann und B: Einen funktionierenden Staat auf die Beine stellen kann.



> Mansche menschen, wollen einfach nicht, das es der Türkei gut geht.



Wo geht es der Türkei gut? Nur weil die Wirtschaft wächst? Wieviel von dem bleibt denn wirklich am normalen Bürger hängen? Das Leben der Leute dort basiert zu 80% auf Krediten. Es wird das Bild vermittelt das es der Türkei immer besser geht durch das hochziehen von Hochhäusern in Metropolen wie Istanbul. Der normale Bürger wäre ohne seine Kredite völlig verarmt!

Und ich weiß nicht ob das fast größte Leistungsbilanzdefizit auf der Welt positiv zu deuten ist, aber das musst du wissen.



> Stellt euch vor ,eure Ausländer, wollen an die Macht. Wollen Deutschland regieren und ein teil für sich in Anspruch nehmen. Ihr deutschen wert doch auch darüber aufgebracht oder etwa nicht.?
> Da wir es ihnen nicht gestatten unser Land aufzuteilen,töten sie unsere Polizisten und Soldaten. Oder greifen Dörfer an ,wo nur Türken leben und töten sie dann.



Bitte, was? Das kurdische Volk existiert seit über 2000 Jahren, das türkische Volk existiert seit noch nicht einmal 100 Jahren. Stell dir mal vor  jemand macht sich in deinem geliebten Land breit wo du seit mehreren Generationen lebst und sagt "Das ist ab sofort mein Land.", das würdest du still und heimlich hinnehmen, oder wie?

Wer tötet Polizisten oder Türken? In was für einer Welt lebst du? Wer hat die unzähligen protestierenden Leute, teils Kinder, umgebracht? Wer hat die Aleviten massakriert? Welche Armee ist in kurdische Dörfer eingeritten und hat dort Frau und Kind vergewaltigt und unschuldige ermordet? Welche Armee hat die Armenier massakriert? Soll ich weitermachen?



> Wir türken ermöglichen ihnen ihre Sprache zusprechen Kurdisch und ihre Parteien zugründen. Welches andere land macht das ?



Natürlich muss Erdogan das, sonst würde die Kulisse der scheinbaren Demokratie sofort umfallen, dumm ist der gute Herr ganz bestimmt nicht. Was man von den Wählern seiner Partei allerdings nicht behaupten kann.



> Die Türkei hat mehr wie 2 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen. In denen sich auch Yeziden befinden. Die Türkei zahlt alles aus eigener Tasche.



Was zahlt die Türkei aus eigener Tasche? Die "Lager" die sich die Flüchtlinge teilweise aus Müll aufgebaut haben? LOL!



> Bis ich mein Abi hatte, hat man es mir nicht leicht gemacht.!



Ich habs schon immer gesagt: Abi setzt keinen Grad an Intelligenz voraus - mach dir nichts drauß.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (16. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Eigentlich um Syrien. Viele sind halt der Meinung, die Türkei sei Schuld an Syrien.
> Es ist, als schein es so, das die USA nicht wollen, das was in die Medien kommt. Meine Meinung dazu ist: Syrien ist am ende und wird erst einmal so bleiben für viele Jahre.
> Da die Ukraine ,wichtiger ist, für die USA. Der Böse Russe kommt an erste stelle,dann erst der Muslim.


Das säkulare, freie Syrien läßt sich nicht von dem Gehabe seiner Feinde beeindrucken. Weder von Caliph Erdogan noch sonst irgendjemandem. Wenn der Krieg überhaupt irgendetwas Gutes bewirkt hat, dann ist es das Verschwinden der Steinzeit-Islamisten aus dem Stadtbild.  Da haben wir in Europa noch Nachholbedarf.

SYRIA BANS THE BURKA | Latest News | Breaking UK News & World News Headlines | Daily Star
Kopftuch-Debatte: Syrien verbannt den Nikab aus Universitäten - DIE WELT


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Eigentlich um Syrien. Viele sind halt der Meinung, die Türkei sei Schuld an Syrien.
> Es ist, als schein es so, das die USA nicht wollen, das was in die Medien kommt. Meine Meinung dazu ist: Syrien ist am ende und wird erst einmal so bleiben für viele Jahre.
> Da die Ukraine ,wichtiger ist, für die USA. Der Böse Russe kommt an erste stelle,dann erst der Muslim.



Nein, niemand gibt der Türkei die alleinige Schuld daran das es in Syrien und im Iraq so ist wie es ist, aber die Türkei trägt definitiv eine deutliche Mitschuld daran das es für den IS da so funktioniert wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Beam39 (16. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, niemand gibt der Türkei die alleinige Schuld daran das es in Syrien und im Iraq so ist wie es ist, aber die Türkei trägt definitiv eine deutliche Mitschuld daran das es da so funktioniert wie es funktioniert.



Definitiv ist schon fast unzureichend. Maßgebend wäre passender. Ohne die Unterstützung der Türkei hätten sie niemals soviele  Leute rekrutieren und in Krankenhäusern behandeln können. Gibt doch unzählige Fotos von hohen türkischen Politikern wie sie mit den Köpfen dinieren, sie machens ja nicht einmal versteckt.

Jeder hat die FSA unterstützt als der "Bürgerkrieg" (Aufstand der Salafisten wäre richtiger) losging. Die FSA war schon IMMER die Marionette des IS. 

Ich hab mittlerweile kaum mehr Hoffnung dass sich der Zustand in Syrien verbessert. Der IS tut und macht was er will und alle schauen zu, einzig die Kurden halten gegen..


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Juni 2015)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich hab mittlerweile kaum mehr Hoffnung dass sich der Zustand in Syrien verbessert. Der IS tut und macht was er will und alle schauen zu, einzig die Kurden halten gegen..



Die Kurden sind auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Der Kampfgeist in allen Ehren, aber den IS wird man nicht stoppen können. Es ist ein verlorener Krieg.
Selbst wenn Amerika etc. dort einmarschieren würden, würde sich nicht viel ändern. Nach ein paar Jahren würden die Soldaten wieder abziehen und der Krieg wird als gewonnen gepriesen.

Dadurch entsteht wieder eine neue/selbe Gruppierung mit neuen und alten Leuten und dem selben Ziel. Es ist ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Gott sagt im Koran:
> 
> Wahrlich, du wirst finden, dass unter allen Menschen die Juden … den Gläubigen am meisten Feind sind.” Sure  5/82



Im Ernst? Rechtfertigst Du Deine offensichtliche Abneigung gegen Juden jetzt mit "Gott hat gesagt"? Dann kann ich ja mal ein paar Sätze von "unserem Gott" raussuchen. Da stehen die Juden dann gleich viel besser da.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2015)

Ja, die Juden sind an 9/11 schuld, fast lustig. Und du willst das man dich ernst nimmt? Zum Rest hier schreib ich etwas wenn ich am PC sitze.

Edit: So, habe fertig.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach würden sie nicht? Ich bitte dich, es ist doch auch ein offenes Geheimnis das ISIS Waffenlieferungen aus der Türkei erhält, sowie dort in Krankenhäusern auf türkischer Grenzseite seine Kämpfer behandeln lässt und die türkische Regierung auch nichts dagegen unternimmt das Rekruten über die türkische Grenze zum IS gelangen.
> Aber niemand sagt hier in Europa, oder in den USA, etwas dagegen, niemand fordert Erdogan auf dagegen etwas zu unternehmen, obwohl es ein im Grunde allen bekannter Umstand ist.
> Warum sollte es, wen es schon da keine Reaktion aus dem Westen gibt, also abwägig sein das die Türkei auch Al-Quida unterstützt, wen man es schon beim IS macht?


 
Das Kalifat bzw die Organisation nennt sich schon länger nicht mehr ISIS (Islamischer Staat im Irak und Syrien) sondern nur mehr IS, Islamischer Staat. 

Das ganze hat einen völlig anderen Hintergrund. Die Türkei hat Rebellen unterstützt, mit Ausbildung in irregulärer Kriegsführung, medizinischer Hilfe, Waffen (und natürlich war da nicht nur die Türkei beteiligt). Diese Rebellengruppen wurden als "am wenigsten bedrohlich" eingestuft, sprich man hat die Waffen an das kleinste Übel da unten geschickt. 
Wie es aber schon bekannt sein sollte, gab und gibt es dort unten so viele verschiedene Rebellengruppen, die nicht nur gegen Assad sondern auch gegeneinander kämpfen. Und irgendwann wurden dann die ausgebildeten Personen und Rebellengruppen von den größeren oder erfolgreicheren Gruppen absorbiert, wie eben dem damaligen ISIS und diverse Splittergruppen aufgenommen oder sind übergelaufen. 
Ziemlich derselbe Käse was den USA mit den Taliban in Afghanistan passiert ist. Man versorgt, bildet sie aus, irgendwann sagen sie sich, pfeif drauf und kämpfen gegen die "Hand die sie gefüttert hat". Solche Phänomene sind nichts neues und mich wundert es ernsthaft das man so blauäugig war und die Geschichte abermals ignoriert hat. Aber gut, die Waffenindustrie hat sicher ein bisschen was dabei verdient, man muss selbst nicht einmarschieren, alles ist gut. (das war Sarkasmus). 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Ich bin Türke und versichere euch, das wir weder mit Al Qaeda oder IS zu tun haben.Die Amerikaner haben auf das Falsche Pferd gesetzt. So is die IS hervorkommen. Die Amis haben aus Afghanistan nichts dazu gelernt.!


Die Amis stecken da genauso drinnen wie die Briten und alle anderen die vom Irakkrieg und dem folgenden Jahrzehnt daraus profitiert haben. 
Die Türkei hat Rebellen aus Syrien ausgebildet, und davon sind jetzt viele beim IS und geben ihr Wissen weiter. 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, wie die ISIS entstanden ist. !
> Die Waffen Lieferungen sind an die Opposition geliefert worden. Was danach Passiert ist,ist reine Spekulation.
> Jeder kommt an Waffen, in Kriesen gebieten. Das ist ,wie Kippen kaufen dort.


Hör bitte auf die Türkei in Schutz zu nehmen, es ist lächerlich. 
Wenn Waffen in Kriegsgebiete geliefert werden weiß niemand in welche Hände sie einmal kommen werden. Aber das kann nachher keine Ausrede sein, das weiß man vorher auch schon. 
Wieso ist man dann nicht so ehrlich und liefert die Waffen nicht gleich an beide Seiten, so spielt man wenigstens von Anfang an mit offenen Karten und spart sich diese Heuchelei. 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Denkst du ein Nato Partner Unterstürzt Terroristen.? Was hätte die Türkei davon ? Wir türken haben unsere eigenen Probleme zu überwältigen.
> Das ist alles umfug und reine Spekulation. Jeder kann was behaupten, ohne Schriftliche und bildliche beweise, ist das handeln eines Landes oder Menschen nicht Bewiesen.!
> Die Türkei steht zu zeit in der Kritik ,da sie Israel die Meinung sagen und da die Mainstream Medien von Juden Kontrolliert werden,wird die Türkei schlecht dahin gestellt.


Als es darum ging, Assad zu stürzen war die Türkei vorne dabei.Das ist keine Spekulation.
Dein Antisemitismus hingegen ist einfach Unfug. 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Streitest du es ab,das Große Jüdische Familien die Weltzeitungen und Fernsehsenderr gehören . ? Und streitest du auch ab das Juden und Moslems ein Problem haben.?
> Ist ja auch jetzt egal. Nur finde ich es nicht in Ordnung, das mann gleich in die Rechte Seite gelegt wird, weil man andere Meinung ist.


Keine Ahnung wo du lebst, aber in welcher Welt hat der stinknormale Moslem mit einem stinknormalen Juden ein Problem? Damit versuchst du wieder irgendwas zu legitimieren, weil es ja ohnehin ein Problem zwischen den beiden Religionen gibt. 
Erkläre mir bitte, welches Problem haben Moslems und Juden außer die Streitfrage ums "gelobte Land"? Und das tangiert weitaus weniger Menschen als du denkst. 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Wieso, der hat mich schon als Antisemiten bezeichnet. Ich habe ihm nur die Wahrheit gesagt.
> In der Türkei ,leben Juden, Christen, Aleviten und Muslime miteinander. Dort gibt es diese Weltanschauungskriege nicht.


Weltanschauungkriege gibts es in keinem westlichen Land, oder vielleicht doch, zähl sie mir auf. 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Die Türkei war das erste land, das den staat Israel anerkannt hat. In der Türkei kannst du dich frei bewegen,Vögeln ,glauben an was du möchtest.
> Man kann Schwein essen,Schwul oder Lesbisch sein. In der Armee befinden sich" Jüdische Generäle, hohe Generäle. Wir haben Transen die Singen, im Fernsehen auftreten und sehr hohes ansehen haben, in der Türkei.


Ja, weil Erdogan noch nicht allmächtig ist. Allerdings darfst du nicht sagen/schreiben was du willst. Das lässt du aber bewusst unter den Tisch fallen. 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Mansche menschen, wollen einfach nicht, das es der Türkei gut geht. Vor alles die USA und der Westen . Um das Kurden Problem zu verstehen, muss man kein Türke sein.!


Niedlich, nun sind alle Gegner deiner Meinung Leute, die der Türkei alles schlechte wünschen? Mach dich nicht lächerlich.



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor ,eure Ausländer, wollen an die Macht. Wollen Deutschland regieren und ein teil für sich in Anspruch nehmen. Ihr deutschen wert doch auch darüber aufgebracht oder etwa nicht.?
> Da wir es ihnen nicht gestatten unser Land aufzuteilen,töten sie unsere Polizisten und Soldaten. Oder greifen Dörfer an ,wo nur Türken leben und töten sie dann.


Ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Problem hast, aber definiere bitte "eure Ausländer". Und keine Ausflüchte bitteschön, sonst brauchen wir gar nicht weiter diskutieren. 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Warum bleiben aber diese Flüchtlinge nicht in der Türkei.? Warum wollen sie alle nach Europa (Hust) Deutschland. Weil der dumme Staat, das Geld in ihr Arsch steckt.
> Sie könnten doch auch in Italien oder Griechenland bleiben.


Ja, böser Sozialstaat. 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem.? Ich habe mich mal mit einem Flüchling unterhalten,er hat meine Theorie bestätigt. Die meisten wollen nur das >Geld und nicht dafür arbeiten.
> Ich schreibe nur wie es ist,das ihr damit ein Problem habt bestätigt meine Theorie mit der Islamfeindlichkeit "!


Nur mal als kurze Anmerkung. Es sind mittlerweile schon Millionen Menschen geflohen, du hast angeblich mit einem! davon gesprochen, und nun verallgemeinerst du ungemein. 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Nirgends auf der Welt ist es ein Problem Muslim zu sein, bis auf Deutschland, aber warum eigentlich?
> Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit, ja ihr nimmt uns die Arbeit weg. Wenn es so ist ? Dann strängt euch doch auch an,als Deutscher hast du es Leichter,da du die Sprache und die Kultur kennst.


Inwiefern ist es in Deutschland ein Problem Muslime zu sein? 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Ein Ausländer muss es erst einmal lernen, bevor er was hier machen kann. Muss dazu die Sprache und die Kultur verstehen. Bis ich mein Abi hatte, hat man es mir nicht leicht gemacht.!
> Ich war nur Murat, der Dumme Türke aus der Türkei. Und wo sind jetzt diese Deutschen, die mich so nannten ? Saufen Bier und beziehen Harz 4, leben von meinen Steuern einnahmen.


Leider Gottes ist Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Angst vor Ausländern immer noch weitverbreitet. Nur was hat deine Biografie jetzt mit dem Threadthema zu tun?



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch nichts gegen Juden. Ich habe richtig gute Argumente gebracht. Ich denke, da sind sich viele mit mir einig.
> Die Jüdische Lobby ist extrem Mächtig. Der 11 September ist aus ihren taten resultiert. Wer drückt oder macht den Doller.?


Jetzt machst du dich komplett lächerlich. Antisemitismus kombiniert mit Verschwörungstheorien, muss das jetzt wirklich sein?


captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Video im Netz, das genau meine Meinung über diese Lobby und den Staaten bestädigt .
> Hier kannst du es dir ansehen:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPATWhux7Uo oder das https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC71TjXb05w


Ui, Youtube-UNiversity schlägt wieder zu. Schimpfst über die Bildpropaganda, glaubst jedoch jedem x-beliebigen Youtube-Video? Komm mal mit dir selbst ins Reine, unter sowas leidet die Glaubwürdigkeit. 



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Sind alle diese Videos eine lüge.?


Sind diese Videos alle wahr? 




captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Jetzt sag mir ,immer noch, das die Welt sich nicht gegen die Muslime verschworen hat.
> Zum Glück, gibt es noch Länder wie: Die Türkei,China, Pakistan der Iran oder Russland.


Du musst ja Religionsfreiheit, Sozialstaat, Rede und Pressefreiheit, unabhägige Medien, sozialen Frieden, freie Wahlen und gehobenen Lebensstandard richtig schlimm finden. Ich stelle hier bewusst nicht die Frage, warum du denn nicht auswanderst, das wäre nämlich arg polemisch.  



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Gott sagt im Koran:
> Wahrlich, du wirst finden, dass unter allen Menschen die Juden … den Gläubigen am meisten Feind sind.” Sure 5/82


Und du meinst kein Antisemit zu sein? Mit "Gott" kann man immer alles rechtfertigen, im "Namen Gottes" (in welch pervertierter Form auch immer) mordet der IS ebenfalls. Im Namen Gottes droht der Iran dem Staat Israel mit der Auslöschung. 
Entweder hast du es ganz anders gemeint und ich verstehe es vollkommen falsch, oder du meinst es wirklich so, was sich absolut mit deinen bisherigen antisemitischen Äußerungen deckt. Dann disqualifizierst du dich absolut für jede weitere Diskussion.
Du selbst wirfst anderen vor keine Argumente zu bringen und argumentierst dann mit "Gott", sorry, aber das zeigt ziemlich eindeutig das du für diese Diskussion absolut ungeeignet bist.


----------



## Seeefe (17. Juni 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Gott sagt im Koran:
> 
> Wahrlich, du wirst finden, dass unter allen Menschen die Juden … den Gläubigen am meisten Feind sind.” Sure  5/82



Für mich disqualifizierst du dich mit dieser Aussage von jeglicher sachlichen Diskussion.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juni 2015)

Nee, dass Problem liegt ganz woanders.

Solange der herrschende Assad-Clan am Ruder sitzt, und andere Minderheiten unterdrückt,
wird da niemals Frieden einkehren.

Der Krieg ist doch nur eine Folge der sich verschiebenden Machtverhältnisse.

Normale Demokratie funktioniert da unten nicht, die sind einfach vom normalen Normadenvolk auf die Moderne gebracht worden.

Und somit fehlt ein geistiger Reifeprozess. 

Das hat letztendlich auch zur Folge, dass dieser IS so stark wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Kalifat bzw die Organisation nennt sich schon länger nicht mehr ISIS (Islamischer Staat im Irak und Syrien) sondern nur mehr IS, Islamischer Staat.



Haarspalterei, es weiß jeder wer damit gemeint ist, ob nun IS, oder ISIS. Daher völlig lächerlich darauf rum zu reiten, somal der "IS" sicher kein Anrecht darauf hat ihn korrekt zu bezeichnen... 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das ganze hat einen völlig anderen Hintergrund. Die Türkei hat Rebellen unterstützt, mit Ausbildung in irregulärer Kriegsführung, medizinischer Hilfe, Waffen (und natürlich war da nicht nur die Türkei beteiligt). Diese Rebellengruppen wurden als "am wenigsten bedrohlich" eingestuft, sprich man hat die Waffen an das kleinste Übel da unten geschickt.
> Wie es aber schon bekannt sein sollte, gab und gibt es dort unten so viele verschiedene Rebellengruppen, die nicht nur gegen Assad sondern auch gegeneinander kämpfen. Und irgendwann wurden dann die ausgebildeten Personen und Rebellengruppen von den größeren oder erfolgreicheren Gruppen absorbiert, wie eben dem damaligen ISIS und diverse Splittergruppen aufgenommen oder sind übergelaufen.
> Ziemlich derselbe Käse was den USA mit den Taliban in Afghanistan passiert ist. Man versorgt, bildet sie aus, irgendwann sagen sie sich, pfeif drauf und kämpfen gegen die "Hand die sie gefüttert hat". Solche Phänomene sind nichts neues und mich wundert es ernsthaft das man so blauäugig war und die Geschichte abermals ignoriert hat. Aber gut, die Waffenindustrie hat sicher ein bisschen was dabei verdient, man muss selbst nicht einmarschieren, alles ist gut. (das war Sarkasmus).



Es gibt genug Hinweise und Indizien darauf das die Türkei eben nicht nur in der Vergangenheit "Rebellen" unterstützt hat die gegen Assad kämpften, sondern das auch konkret nach Bildung von ISIS und später als es der IS wurde, noch Unterstützung erfolgt ist, die bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt anhält. Mindestens in dem Maße das man weiterhin nichts dafür tut das Rekruten für den IS nicht über die türkische Grenze gelangen und das Kämpfer des IS in der Türkei behandelt werden.
Weiterhin soll ein Großteil der Waffenlieferungen vom internationalen Markt an den IS auch über die türkische Grenze nach Syrien gelangen.
Es ist also allem anschein nach so das die Türkei tief drin steckt und dafür mitverantwortlich ist das es der IS so "leicht" hat an Rekruten und Waffen zu gelangen und seine Verwundeten Kämpfer zu behandeln. 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Normale Demokratie funktioniert da unten nicht, die sind einfach vom normalen Normadenvolk auf die Moderne gebracht worden.
> 
> Und somit fehlt ein geistiger Reifeprozess.



Ach aber bei uns "funktioniert" die "normale" Demokratie, oder wie? Nur weil wir hier keinen Krieg haben?
Auch uns Europäern fehlt es gehörig an Reife um die Demokratie vernüftig zu nutzen, das zeigt das handeln unserer Politik und die außenpolitischen Ambitionen immer wieder...


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Haarspalterei, es weiß jeder wer damit gemeint ist, ob nun IS, oder ISIS. Daher völlig lächerlich darauf rum zu reiten, somal der "IS" sicher kein Anrecht darauf hat ihn korrekt zu bezeichnen...


Ok, dann nenn ihn halt Intergalaktischer Staat, er heißt eben IS und nicht mehr ISIS. 



> Es gibt genug Hinweise und Indizien darauf das die Türkei eben nicht nur in der Vergangenheit "Rebellen" unterstützt hat die gegen Assad kämpften, sondern das auch konkret nach Bildung von ISIS und später als es der IS wurde, noch Unterstützung erfolgt ist, die bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt anhält. Mindestens in dem Maße das man weiterhin nichts dafür tut das Rekruten für den IS nicht über die türkische Grenze gelangen und das Kämpfer des IS in der Türkei behandelt werden.
> Weiterhin soll ein Großteil der Waffenlieferungen vom internationalen Markt an den IS auch über die türkische Grenze nach Syrien gelangen.
> Es ist also allem anschein nach so das die Türkei tief drin steckt und dafür mitverantwortlich ist das es der IS so "leicht" hat an Rekruten und Waffen zu gelangen und seine Verwundeten Kämpfer zu behandeln.


 Ich weiß nur das die Türkei in bester US-Manier Kämpfer ausgebildet hat und ihnen das nun auf den Kopf fällt, genauso wie die Versorgung jener.
Inwiefern die Türkei jetzt Beziehungen zum IS hat kann ich aufgrund einer Sache beurteilen: Wie gelangt das vom IS geförderte Öl in den Weltmarkt? Über die Türkei, ergo steckt die Türkei da tief mit drinnen, dazu reichen mir die zwei Dinge eigentlich schon aus.^^ Alles weitere macht es für mich logischerweise auch schlimmer.



> Ach aber bei uns "funktioniert" die "normale" Demokratie, oder wie? Nur weil wir hier keinen Krieg haben?
> Auch uns Europäern fehlt es gehörig an Reife um die Demokratie vernüftig zu nutzen, das zeigt das handeln unserer Politik und die außenpolitischen Ambitionen immer wieder...


Bei uns funktioniert die Demokratie weil wir dafür 2 Kriege und deren Folgen gebraucht haben um zu verstehen, wie es laufen kann. 
Die "Demokratisierung" ist halt ein langer Prozess und kann nicht mit Bomben in die Köpfe der Menschen eingehämmert werden.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (17. Juni 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, dass Problem liegt ganz woanders.
> 
> Solange der herrschende Assad-Clan am Ruder sitzt, und andere Minderheiten unterdrückt,
> wird da niemals Frieden einkehren.
> ...


Die Sätze 1 bis 6 sind Unfug. Das zeigen auch die Wahlen vom Vorjahr, in denen die angeblich unterdrückten Sunniten ebenso an die Wahlurnen strömten (insgesamt 10,319,723 Stimmen für Präsident Assad bei 15,845,575 Wahlberechtigten) wie alle Anderen.  Die Wahlbeobachter aus verschiedenen Ländern bemängelten die Wahlen nicht, bezeichneten sie als frei, fair und transparent. In der Bundesrepublik, den Vereinigten Staaten, sowie in einigen anderen Ländern ansässige Syrer wurden von den dortigen Regierungen daran gehindert, zu wählen. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_2014

 Der Premierminister ist übrigens Sunnite.





captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Wir streiten das doch nicht ab,wir Türken. Das Europaparlament und die Vereinigen staaten sind doch involviert davon !
> Die USA und der Westen,haben uns doch dazu gedrängt, die Waffen an die Opposition  zuliefern.! Ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt. Wir können nicht  alle Waffen in Syrien  Kontrollieren.


Die Türkei ist nunmehr die treibene Kraft hinter dem Ganzen und verlangt für mehr Engagement in der Anti-Terror-Koalition, daß der Kampf gegen Syrien fortgestzt wird mit dem Ziel, Präsident Assad zu entmachten. Ich kann ja verstehen, daß du als Türke eine starke Bindung zu deinem Heimatland hast, aber du assoziierst dich ja geradezu mit der Erdogan-Regierung. Ich meine, wenn der so ein toller Hecht ist, kannst du ja rübergehen und von dem dortigen Arbeitsrecht profitieren. Z.B. von dem außerodentlich fortschrittlichen Recht, sich nicht außerhalb seiner Arbeitszeiten einer Gewerkschaft anschließen zu dürfen. Außerdem, wenn du blau gemacht hast, um einer Gewerkschaft beizutreten, brauchst du dir keine Ausrede einfallen zu lassen, denn der Notar ist verpflichtet, deinen Beitritt umgehend deinem Arbeitgeber zu melden.


----------



## captainawesome87 (17. Juni 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Für mich disqualifizierst du dich mit dieser Aussage von jeglicher sachlichen Diskussion.



Wieso weil es wahr ist ?

Schau doch mal an, was Israel mit den Palästinensern macht. Sie werden eingesperrt und dürfen nicht frei sein.  Sie handeln viel brutaler, wie die Nazis damals im  zweiten Weltkrieg.!
Sie heulen rum ,aber sind nicht besser wie die Nazis, seiner zeit. 
Die Araber werden erschossen,wenn man die Soldaten nicht in ihre Wohnungen  reinnässt. Oder ,was meinst du warum Israel die Ausstellung in Wien verbieten lassen wollte.?

In Deutschland haben sie die Ausstellung gestoppt und in Österreich nicht. Dort wird alles aus Papier gehalten.  Wie Zb:  mit den Arabern umgegangen wird. 
Dort sind ehemalige Soldaten. Ich bin gegen jede Unterdrückung ,für  mich hat  jedes Lebenwesen   seine Daseinsberechtigung .
Nur wenn wir den Medien die Pro Israel sind glauben schenken  und nach ihnen leben, wird es kein Frieden geben.

Der Mensch, ist denke ich, schlau genug um nach der Wahrheit zu suchen.! 

Die Amerikaner und die Türkei und alle anderen Nato Partner haben nicht  mit der IS gerechnet. Sie haben ober besser gesagt" :  sie wollten die Opposition mit Waffen stärken.
Nur sind leider diese Waffen an Falsche Hände geraten.  ( Was ein Riesen Fehler war) Seitens der Amerikaner.  Das haben die AMIS auch verstanden, leider etwas zuspät.

Ihr dürft nicht glauben, das die Türkei das alles alleine gepant hat. Die Weltmacht USA ,wollte das so  und Israel Natürlich auch. !!!
Sie dachten, so könne man den Iran schwächen.


----------



## Amon (17. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte ja erst, aber wenn ich so sehe in welche Richtung sich das entwickelt hat lass ich das doch lieber.

Indoktrinierte deutsche Beissreflexe, Andichten irgendwelcher Phobien, der übliche vorgeschriebene Mainstream Scheiß. Armselig!


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2015)

Jetzt auch noch Holocaustrelativierung und Verharmlosung des Nationalsozialismus. Wird ja immer besser hier... 

Wann wird Kritik an Israel eigentlich antisemitisch? | Netz gegen Nazis
Antisemitismus heute ~ Amadeu Antonio Stiftung


----------



## captainawesome87 (17. Juni 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt auch noch Holocaustrelativierung und Verharmlosung des Nationalsozialismus. Wird ja immer besser hier...
> 
> Wann wird Kritik an Israel eigentlich antisemitisch? | Netz gegen Nazis
> Antisemitismus heute ~ Amadeu Antonio Stiftung




Holocaustrelativierung und Verharmlosung ? Man du hast Probleme.! Wo habe ich das getan ? Ich finde das was die Nazis gemacht haben nicht In Ordnung.!!!
Für mich ist das hier, einfach zu un neutral. Ich habe keine Lust mehr.
Sorry, wird mir zu dumm hier.


----------



## Amon (17. Juni 2015)

Oh wie geil! Wer hat denn hier bitte den Holocaust relativiert?! Und deine verlinkte Seite ist ja mal der Oberhammer! Die Menschen in Israel sind nicht dafür verantwortlich was ihre Regierung tut?! Ich lach mich schlapp! Wer hat die denn gewählt wenn nicht die Menschen in Israel?!

Dann noch die Relativierung der  Völkerrechts Verletzungen durch die israelische Armee im Gazastreifen. Das setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf! Es ist erwiesen dass die israelische Luftwaffe Schulen, Krankenhäuser und Wohnhäuser im Gazastreifen bombardiert hat! Es ist erwiesen dass Israel seit Jahrzehnten Siedlungen in besetzten Gebieten baut! Und du stellt sich hier hin und sagst wenn man das kritisiert ist man Antesemit! Setze dich mal mit dem Völkerrecht auseinander! Da wirst du irgendwo drin finden dass in besetzten Gebieten nicht gesiedelt werden darf!


----------



## Poulton (17. Juni 2015)

Wer Israel mit den Nazis gleichsetzt oder behauptet, das sie schlimmer als diese sind, der relativiert und verharmlost die Ideologie des Nationalsozialismus und die Verbrechen die von den Nazis begangen wurden (also auch den Holocaust). Wer also nicht für einen Antisemiten und Relativierer gehalten werden will, der sollte tunlichst soetwas unterlassen und etwas gegen seinen wissenschaftlichen Analphabetismus unternehmen.

Nichts gegen Juden â€” Amadeu Antonio Stiftung


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juni 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wer Israel mit den Nazis gleichsetzt oder behauptet, das sie schlimmer als diese sind, der relativiert und verharmlost die Ideologie des Nationalsozialismus und die Verbrechen die von den Nazis begangen wurden (also auch den Holocaust). Wer also nicht für einen Antisemiten und Relativierer gehalten werden will, der sollte tunlichst soetwas unterlassen und etwas gegen seinen wissenschaftlichen Analphabetismus unternehmen.
> 
> Nichts gegen Juden â€” Amadeu Antonio Stiftung



Naja, Israel mag nicht genauso wie die Nationalsozialisten unter Hitler sein, aber was die Israelis oft genug veranstalten und wie sie mit den Menschen in Palistina verfahren, nun das ist schon menschenverachtend genug, auch ohne Völkermordsidiologie der Nazis.
Israel wird dort unten auch nie Frieden schaffen wen man weiterhin meint die Lösung der Probleme mit Palistina lägen dadrin dort alles mit Hilfe des eigenen Militärs dem Erdboden gleich zu machen und keinen palistinensischen Staat zu akzeptieren und den Palistiensern dabei zu helfen eine Perspektive für ihren eigenen Staat zu entwickeln.
So wie man in der Vergangenheit vorgegangen ist und wie man auch weiterhin vorgehen will wird Israel immer ein Fremdkörper bleiben der nur weiteren Hass aufbaut.

An der Stelle muss man sich auch mal fragen ob Israel überhaupt ein Interesse an einer friedlichen Lösung hat, den Siedlungspolitik und Handeln gegenüber Palistiensern machen ehr den Eindruck als wolle man den Konflikt auch künftig am laufen halten um agressiv Land zu anektieren und seine Grenzen auf Kosten der Palistinenser ausuzdehnen.

Im Grunde wäre aber auch die interantionalle Gemeinschaft dazu angehalten viel mehr Druck auf Israel zum ändern seiner Politik aus zu üben, aber man schaut lieber drüber hinweg und tolleriert das was Israel da unten veranstaltet, selten mal das man mehr kleinlaute Kritik als offene Kritik dran übt, die aber eigentlich immer ohne jegliche Konsequenzen für Israel bleibt.


----------



## Amon (18. Juni 2015)

Na toll. Suhle sich nur in deiner Schuld aber gestehe mir zu dass ich nicht schuldig bin. Was dieses linke Gesoxks da schreibt ist nur dafür da dass man sich hier immer noch schuldig fühlen muss und dass alle die hier irgendwie anders denken sofort mit der Nazi Keule geprügelt werden dürfen. Alleine zu unterstellen dass alle die die nach 1945 geboren wurden und sagen Ich war nicht schuld daran, die Vergangenheit zu verdrängen ist ein starkes Stück! Ich bin mir der deutschen Vergangenheit (die übrigens nicht nur den Zeitraum 33 bis 45 umfasst) durchaus bewusst. Ja! Der Holocaust ist passiert! Ja! So etwas darf nie wieder passieren! Aber 70 Jahre nach Kriegsende einem Volk immer noch einzureden ihr seid alle Nazis, das muss endlich aufhören!

Wenn ich deswegen nach deren und deiner kruden Definition ein Antisemit oder Nazi bin dann soll es mir recht sein. 

Und jetzt bin ich raus.


----------



## Beam39 (18. Juni 2015)

Manchmal wünsche ich mir ja sogar dass das aktuelle Regime in Syrien gestürzt wird. Dann will ich die Leute hören die sagten Assad seie ein Mörder und Tyrann. Man muss doch geistig riesige Defizite aufweisen wenn man sich den Fall Assads wünscht.

Sollte Assad fallen gewinnen die Terroristen und haben ein riesiges Land unter sich.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juni 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Oh wie geil! Wer hat denn hier bitte den Holocaust relativiert?! Und deine verlinkte Seite ist ja mal der Oberhammer! Die Menschen in Israel sind nicht dafür verantwortlich was ihre Regierung tut?! Ich lach mich schlapp! Wer hat die denn gewählt wenn nicht die Menschen in Israel?!
> 
> Dann noch die Relativierung der Völkerrechts Verletzungen durch die israelische Armee im Gazastreifen. Das setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf! Es ist erwiesen dass die israelische Luftwaffe Schulen, Krankenhäuser und Wohnhäuser im Gazastreifen bombardiert hat! Es ist erwiesen dass Israel seit Jahrzehnten Siedlungen in besetzten Gebieten baut! Und du stellt sich hier hin und sagst wenn man das kritisiert ist man Antesemit! Setze dich mal mit dem Völkerrecht auseinander! Da wirst du irgendwo drin finden dass in besetzten Gebieten nicht gesiedelt werden darf!



Den Holocaust hat er insofern relativiert weil er das Vorgehen Israels mit dem des Dritten Reiches vergleicht. 
Ich hab nichts von Deportationen in Eisenbahnwaggons gehört, ebensowenig von einer derart unmenschlichen Tötungsmaschinerie. 

Lern bitte einfach Geschichte, Israel für seine Siedlungspolitik zu kritisieren, ist kein Antisemitismus, Juden als Feinde der Religion zu sehen ist sehr wohl Antisemitismus. Den Juden 9/11 vorzuwerfen ist verschwörungstheoretischer Unfug den ich so noch nie gelesen habe. Sämtliche Medien als "von der Judenlobby kontrolliert" anzusehen ist Antisemitismus, tut mir leid, anscheinend verstehst du es nicht und damit ist jede Diskussion mit dir und dem anderen Typen absolut sinnlos, weil du es nicht verstehen willst. 



Amon schrieb:


> Na toll. Suhle sich nur in deiner Schuld aber gestehe mir zu dass ich nicht schuldig bin. Was dieses linke Gesoxks da schreibt ist nur dafür da dass man sich hier immer noch schuldig fühlen muss und dass alle die hier irgendwie anders denken sofort mit der Nazi Keule geprügelt werden dürfen. Alleine zu unterstellen dass alle die die nach 1945 geboren wurden und sagen Ich war nicht schuld daran, die Vergangenheit zu verdrängen ist ein starkes Stück! Ich bin mir der deutschen Vergangenheit (die übrigens nicht nur den Zeitraum 33 bis 45 umfasst) durchaus bewusst. Ja! Der Holocaust ist passiert! Ja! So etwas darf nie wieder passieren! Aber 70 Jahre nach Kriegsende einem Volk immer noch einzureden ihr seid alle Nazis, das muss endlich aufhören!
> 
> Wenn ich deswegen nach deren und deiner kruden Definition ein Antisemit oder Nazi bin dann soll es mir recht sein.
> 
> Und jetzt bin ich raus.


Vielen Dank, mit geschichtlich ungebildeten Menschen über solch sensible und vielschichtige Themen zu diskutieren ist sinnlos. 
Wenn irgendwer antisemitische Parolen in Perfektion bringt dann darf man ihn nicht Antisemit nennen? Stell dich ins Opfereck, machen ja die allermeisten wenn ihnen Argumente ausgehen.



Beam39 schrieb:


> Manchmal wünsche ich mir ja sogar dass das aktuelle Regime in Syrien gestürzt wird. Dann will ich die Leute hören die sagten Assad seie ein Mörder und Tyrann. Man muss doch geistig riesige Defizite aufweisen wenn man sich den Fall Assads wünscht.
> 
> Sollte Assad fallen gewinnen die Terroristen und haben ein riesiges Land unter sich.


Erinnert mich stark an Libyen oder Ägypten. Was danach kommt interessiert keinen, wichtig ist das Assad weg muss, vor allem aus Sicht der Türkei da man so einen starken Gegenspieler weniger hat in der Region. 
Assad ist ein Mörder und Tyrann, doch eine Herrschaft der Islamisten würde das Land komplett zerstören. Und Assad hat ebenso viele Waffen, wenn die in die Hände von den Islamisten fallen würden wäre es auch nicht gerade positiv. 



Amon schrieb:


> Oh wie geil! Wer hat denn hier bitte den Holocaust relativiert?! Und deine verlinkte Seite ist ja mal der Oberhammer! Die Menschen in Israel sind nicht dafür verantwortlich was ihre Regierung tut?! Ich lach mich schlapp! Wer hat die denn gewählt wenn nicht die Menschen in Israel?!
> 
> Dann noch die Relativierung der Völkerrechts Verletzungen durch die israelische Armee im Gazastreifen. Das setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf! Es ist erwiesen dass die israelische Luftwaffe Schulen, Krankenhäuser und Wohnhäuser im Gazastreifen bombardiert hat! Es ist erwiesen dass Israel seit Jahrzehnten Siedlungen in besetzten Gebieten baut! Und du stellt sich hier hin und sagst wenn man das kritisiert ist man Antesemit! Setze dich mal mit dem Völkerrecht auseinander! Da wirst du irgendwo drin finden dass in besetzten Gebieten nicht gesiedelt werden darf!


Mach mal halblang mit deinem Halbwissen. 
Ja, man kann kritisieren das Israel unverhaltnismäßig vorgegangen ist, bin ich ganz bei dir, aber wenn die Hamas sich bewusst hinter der Zivilbevölkerung versteckt, was soll Israel machen? Sie einfach machen lassen? 
Israel warnt die Bewohner der Häuser vor, bevor sie bombardiert werden, und zwar lange genug vorher, nur zwingt die Hamas die Bewohner oft, in den Häuser zu bleiben. 
Die Hamas schießt ihre sinnlosen Raketen auf Israel und wenn Israel selbstveständlich reagiert, dann schreit die Weltbevölkerung auf. Es leidet die Zivilbevölkerung unter beiden Seiten, unter Israel und unter der Hamas. Nur leider bist du zu uninformiert, zu unreflektiert und in dieser Hinsicht einfach nur einseitig um mit dir vernünftig darüber diskutieren zu können.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich stark an Libyen oder Ägypten. Was danach kommt interessiert keinen, wichtig ist das Assad weg muss, vor allem aus Sicht der Türkei da man so einen starken Gegenspieler weniger hat in der Region.
> Assad ist ein Mörder und Tyrann, doch eine Herrschaft der Islamisten würde das Land komplett zerstören. Und Assad hat ebenso viele Waffen, wenn die in die Hände von den Islamisten fallen würden wäre es auch nicht gerade positiv.



Ist halt wie mit einer chronischen Grippe und der Pest. Besser eine chronische Grippe die man nicht los wird als die Pest an der man zugrunde geht. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mach mal halblang mit deinem Halbwissen.
> Ja, man kann kritisieren das Israel unverhaltnismäßig vorgegangen ist, bin ich ganz bei dir, aber wenn die Hamas sich bewusst hinter der Zivilbevölkerung versteckt, was soll Israel machen? Sie einfach machen lassen?
> Israel warnt die Bewohner der Häuser vor, bevor sie bombardiert werden, und zwar lange genug vorher, nur zwingt die Hamas die Bewohner oft, in den Häuser zu bleiben.
> Die Hamas schießt ihre sinnlosen Raketen auf Israel und wenn Israel selbstveständlich reagiert, dann schreit die Weltbevölkerung auf. Es leidet die Zivilbevölkerung unter beiden Seiten, unter Israel und unter der Hamas. Nur leider bist du zu uninformiert, zu unreflektiert und in dieser Hinsicht einfach nur einseitig um mit dir vernünftig darüber diskutieren zu können.



Ja und an anderer Stelle reißt Israel mit Bulldozern und ohne Hamas, Gebäude von Familien und Verwanten ab deren Söhne sich als Selbstmordattentäter in Israel in die Luft gesprengt haben. Nimmt die Menschen dort also in Sippenhaft.
Nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.
Es ist doch so, die meisten Menschen interessiert nicht was die Hamas will, die wollen wie alle Menschen einfach nur Leben und eine Perspektive haben, die sitzen aber zwischen 2 Seiten fest. Auf der einen Seite die Hamas die sie als menschliche Schilde missbraucht und sich durch die Handlungen Israels als deren Verteidiger profilieren kann und auf der anderen Seite Israel das der Agression der Hamas meint nur mit Gegengewalt und Enteignung und Entrechtung der Palistienser begegnen zu können. An Alternativen, die sicher langwierig wären und auch Geld kosten würden, sowie Geduld erfordern weil sie nicht von heute auf morgen greifen, verschwendet in Israel doch keiner auch nur einen Gedanken.

Den letztlich Palistina und die Hamas immer noch ein hausgemachtes Problem das man sich in seiner Intensität über jahrzehnte in Israel selbst geschaffen hat, indem man nach den Auseinandersetzungen zu Beginn der Erschafung des Staates Israel nicht hingesetzt hat und dem anderen die Hand gereicht hat, sondern auf sein Recht pochte dort einen "jüdischen" Staat zu erschaffen und dessen Grenzen mit militärischer Gewalt und einer unmenschlichen Siedlungspolitik ausgeweitet hat.

Man kann Israel für die Verfehlungen der Vergangenheit nicht in der Gegenwart in Schutz nehmen und sagen ja die Hamas macht aber! Israel muss halt auch mal dafür zu Verantwortung gezogen werden und gezwungen werden den Preis dafür zu zahlen um da unten den Palistinensern eine Zukunft zu ermöglichen und so auch langfristig für beide Seiten und besonders Israel Frieden zu ermöglichen.
Wen die Palistinenser eine Persepektive bekommen und einen eigenen Staat der diese Perspektive ermöglicht, sowie die Menschen in Palistina mal die Aussicht darauf hätten das sich ihr Leben etwas verbessert, ich denke dann würde die Hamas sich mittel bis langfristig fast von selbst erledigen, den sowas wie die Hamas hat nur so lange eine "Exisitenzberechtigung" wie es den Menschen dort so schlecht geht das sie sich gezwungen fühlen durch den Kampf in der Hamas ein bessere Perspektive zu sehen als in der Zusammenarbeit und Koexistenz mit Israel.

Solange Israel das nicht einsehen will und die bittere Pille schlucken möchte das Israel nunmal über lange Zeit das klügere Land sein muss und die Opfer dafür erbringen muss die so eine Befriedung hervorbringt, sei es finanziell, sei es Menschen die dabei noch sterben würden, solange gibt es dort unten keine andere Perspektive als die aktuelle und nur eine Lösung, das irgendwann Israel die Lebensgrundlage der Palistienser so weit zerstört haben wird das diese nur noch eine Möglichkeit haben weiter zu leben, Vertreibung und Flucht in andere Länder, so wie es die Israelis eigentlich zur genüge aus ihrer eigenen Geschichte kennen sollten und schon alleine deshalb bemüht darum sein müssten das man einen anderen Weg als den aktuellen einschlägt.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juni 2015)

Tja, so wie du es darstellst braucht Israel die Hand nur ausstrecken und alles wäre erledigt, sprich es liegt nur an Israel. 

Israel hätte bei der Staatsgründung allen die Hand reichen sollen zur Versöhnung? Du weißt schon das die Nachbarn Israel mehrmals vernichten wollten? Denen hätte man die Hand reichen sollen und alles wäre gegessen? Das glaubst du wohl selbst nicht. Und wieder stellst du Israel als Aggressor und uneinsichtig dar, in jeder Hinsicht. Hätte sich Israel einen Moment der Schwäche erlaubt, hätten die umliegenden Staaten nicht gezögert, Israel auszulöschen. 

Das Problem Hamas erledigt sich leider nicht ohne weiteres. Abbas selbst könnte die Einheitsregierung mit der Terrororganisation beenden, macht er aber nicht. 

Der Konflikt dort lässt sich leider nicht so leicht lösen, sonst wäre es schon längst passiert. 

Und willst du Israel zur Verantwortung ziehen, dann bitte fordere konsequenterweise dasselbe für Russland, die USA, China, Saudi-Arabien und alle möglichen Staaten die gegen Menschenrechte und Völkerrechte verstoßen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Tja, so wie du es darstellst braucht Israel die Hand nur ausstrecken und alles wäre erledigt, sprich es liegt nur an Israel.



Völliger Blödsinn was du da schreibst, ich habe geschrieben das es ein langer Prozess ist der Opfer, Geduld und Geld erfordert, aber lese ruhig raus was dir in den Kram passt, das beobachtet man öfter mal bei dir hier in dem Teil des Forums. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Israel hätte bei der Staatsgründung allen die Hand reichen sollen zur Versöhnung? Du weißt schon das die Nachbarn Israel mehrmals vernichten wollten? Denen hätte man die Hand reichen sollen und alles wäre gegessen? Das glaubst du wohl selbst nicht. Und wieder stellst du Israel als Aggressor und uneinsichtig dar, in jeder Hinsicht. Hätte sich Israel einen Moment der Schwäche erlaubt, hätten die umliegenden Staaten nicht gezögert, Israel auszulöschen.



Ja als hätte ich abgestritten das Israel am Anfang angegriffen wurde, aber es ist einfach auch richtig das Israel Gebiete wie die Golan Höhen militärisch besetzt hat, obwohl es nicht zum Staatsgebiet Israels gehört:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israelisch_besetzte_Gebiete

Hinzu kommt das Israel durch seine Siedlungspolitik nach und nach  Anbauflächen und Wasserquellen der Palistinenser besetzt und okupiert,  sowie Enteignung von Palistinensern in Jerusalem betreibt.

Israel hat sich behauptet und niemand fordert schon seid inzwischen jahrzehnten  Israel militärisch herraus, warum also nicht jetzt einen neuen Kurs einschlagen und Brücken schlagen, sondern militärisch weiter den Putz von der Decke rieseln lassen?
Was erreicht man damit? Hat man durch seine Muskelspiele Frieden geschaffen? Stabilität und Sicherheit für die eigene Bevölkerung? Oder hat man dadurch nur eine brüchige Sicherheitszone errichtet die nur auf militärischer Stärke / Agrssion und dem Elend der Menschen auf der anderen Seite der israelischen Grenze beruht?

Stell dir doch mal die Frage wie würde wohl Europa heute aussehn hätte man 1945 eine Politik eingeschlagen wie sie bis heute in Palistina stattfindet. Hätten die Allierten nur Teile Deutschlands besetzt und die Deutschen in bestimmte Landesteile zusammengepfercht, alles abgeriegelt und sobald ein Schuss aus diesen Zonen fällt wird einmaschiert, zerstört und vernichtet und Stück für Stück würde man mit Siedlungen dieses Deutsche Gebiet weiter verkleinern, Anbauflächen wegnehmen und Zugang zu Trinkwasser erschweren.
Glaubst du wir hätten heute Frieden in Europa? Glaubst du es hat nicht ein gehöriges Maß an Vergebung von England, Frankreich, Polen und anderen Ländern dazu gehört den Deutschen für ihre Taten, die Toten und die Zerstörung zu vergeben?
Man kann es sich natürlich leicht machen und sagen der andere muss bedingungslos den ersten Schritt machen, aber so wird man in aller Regel nie zu einem Ergebnis kommen.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Problem Hamas erledigt sich leider nicht ohne weiteres. Abbas selbst könnte die Einheitsregierung mit der Terrororganisation beenden, macht er aber nicht.



Ich habe zu keiner Zeit von ohne weiteres geredet, auch das ist ein langer Prozess und wen Abbas die Hamas einfach so mit einem Fingerschnippen verschwinden lassen könnte, denkst du er würde das nicht tun, für ihn wäre das nur von Vorteil.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der Konflikt dort lässt sich leider nicht so leicht lösen, sonst wäre es schon längst passiert.



Ja und der Konflikt lässt sich überhaupt nicht lösen wen Israel Friedensbemühungen immer wieder torpediert und sich in wichtigen Punkten wie der Siedlungspolitik, oder der Anerkenung eines palistinensichen Staates einfach quer stellt.
Beides währen Grundvorraussetzungen um den Palistinensern entgegen zu kommen, beides will Israel nicht, aber Israel fordert selbst und nicht zu knapp und das aus einer im Vergleich zu Palisitinensern deutlich stärkeren Position herraus die sie auch schamlos ausnutzen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und willst du Israel zur Verantwortung ziehen, dann bitte fordere konsequenterweise dasselbe für Russland, die USA, China, Saudi-Arabien und alle möglichen Staaten die gegen Menschenrechte und Völkerrechte verstoßen.



Lächerliche Abschweifung, um die ging es hier nicht, sondern um Palistinenser und Israelis. Prinzipiell hat aber jeder für seine Taten zu haften, ob Russen, USA, Deutschland, oder sonst ein Land, das dass oft genug nicht passiert tut nichts zur Sache.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite die Hamas die sie als menschliche Schilde missbraucht und sich durch die Handlungen Israels als deren Verteidiger profilieren kann und auf der anderen Seite Israel das der Agression der Hamas meint nur mit Gegengewalt und Enteignung und Entrechtung der Palistienser begegnen zu können. An Alternativen, die sicher langwierig wären und auch Geld kosten würden, sowie Geduld erfordern weil sie nicht von heute auf morgen greifen, verschwendet in Israel doch keiner auch nur einen Gedanken.


 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Völliger Blödsinn was du da schreibst, ich habe geschrieben das es ein langer Prozess ist der Opfer, Geduld und Geld erfordert, aber lese ruhig raus was dir in den Kram passt, das beobachtet man öfter mal bei dir hier in dem Teil des Forums.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich lese von oben heraus, das es trotzdem nur an Israel liegt. Und du sagst klar und deutlich das Israel nichts dergleichen tun will um die Situation zu verbessern. Was die Hamas bzw die Regierung des Gazastreifens tun könnte, darüber verlierst du kein Wort.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Den letztlich Palistina und die Hamas immer noch ein hausgemachtes Problem das man sich in seiner Intensität über jahrzehnte in Israel selbst geschaffen hat, indem man nach den Auseinandersetzungen zu Beginn der Erschafung des Staates Israel nicht hingesetzt hat und dem anderen die Hand gereicht hat, sondern auf sein Recht pochte dort einen "jüdischen" Staat zu erschaffen und dessen Grenzen mit militärischer Gewalt und einer unmenschlichen Siedlungspolitik ausgeweitet hat.


Wie bitte? Am Tag nach der Unabhängigkeitserklärung haben reguläre Truppen aus Jordanien, Ägypten, Syrien, Irak und dem Libanon angegriffen. 
Wann hätten sie da die "Hand reichen sollen"? Während die gegnerischen Truppen schon auf dem Weg sind? 
Die Gegner haben nicht gezögert Israel zu vernichten, und denen soll man die Hand reichen? Merkst du eigentlich wie unsinnig und naiv das gewesen wäre? 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja als hätte ich abgestritten das Israel am Anfang angegriffen wurde, aber es ist einfach auch richtig das Israel Gebiete wie die Golan Höhen militärisch besetzt hat, obwohl es nicht zum Staatsgebiet Israels gehört:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israelisch_besetzte_Gebiete
> Hinzu kommt das Israel durch seine Siedlungspolitik nach und nach Anbauflächen und Wasserquellen der Palistinenser besetzt und okupiert, sowie Enteignung von Palistinensern in Jerusalem betreibt.
> 
> ...


Die Golanhöhen sind für Israel strategisch von Bedeutung, aber doch seit Mitte der 70er Jahre unter Kontrolle der UNO, oder nicht?
Und wie schon geschrieben finde ich die Siedlungspolitik Israels auch nicht in Ordnung. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Israel hat sich behauptet und niemand fordert schon seid inzwischen jahrzehnten Israel militärisch herraus, warum also nicht jetzt einen neuen Kurs einschlagen und Brücken schlagen, sondern militärisch weiter den Putz von der Decke rieseln lassen?
> Was erreicht man damit? Hat man durch seine Muskelspiele Frieden geschaffen? Stabilität und Sicherheit für die eigene Bevölkerung? Oder hat man dadurch nur eine brüchige Sicherheitszone errichtet die nur auf militärischer Stärke / Agrssion und dem Elend der Menschen auf der anderen Seite der israelischen Grenze beruht?


Nein, jeder der Israel militärisch herausfordern würde wäre schlichtweg dämlich. 
Das ändert jedoch nichts daran, das Israel den arabischen Staaten ein Dorn im Auge ist. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stell dir doch mal die Frage wie würde wohl Europa heute aussehn hätte man 1945 eine Politik eingeschlagen wie sie bis heute in Palistina stattfindet. Hätten die Allierten nur Teile Deutschlands besetzt und die Deutschen in bestimmte Landesteile zusammengepfercht, alles abgeriegelt und sobald ein Schuss aus diesen Zonen fällt wird einmaschiert, zerstört und vernichtet und Stück für Stück würde man mit Siedlungen dieses Deutsche Gebiet weiter verkleinern, Anbauflächen wegnehmen und Zugang zu Trinkwasser erschweren.
> Glaubst du wir hätten heute Frieden in Europa? Glaubst du es hat nicht ein gehöriges Maß an Vergebung von England, Frankreich, Polen und anderen Ländern dazu gehört den Deutschen für ihre Taten, die Toten und die Zerstörung zu vergeben?
> Man kann es sich natürlich leicht machen und sagen der andere muss bedingungslos den ersten Schritt machen, aber so wird man in aller Regel nie zu einem Ergebnis kommen.


Wieder marginalisierst du die Hamas, warum? 
Den Vergleich zu Europa braucht man ja nicht, es ist eine ganz andere Situation, wieso emotionalisierst du das Thema derart? 
Deutschland hat meines Wissens Reparationen zahlen müssen. Außerdem war Deutschland für die Amerikaner ein wichtiges Land in Europa in gestrategischen Sachen, deswegen erübrigt sich diese was wäre gewesen wenn-Diskussion.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe zu keiner Zeit von ohne weiteres geredet, auch das ist ein langer Prozess und wen Abbas die Hamas einfach so mit einem Fingerschnippen verschwinden lassen könnte, denkst du er würde das nicht tun, für ihn wäre das nur von Vorteil.


Die Geister die man rief...
Er hat sich mit der Hamas zusammengetan und anscheinend diese unterschätzt, oder die Folgen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und der Konflikt lässt sich überhaupt nicht lösen wen Israel Friedensbemühungen immer wieder torpediert und sich in wichtigen Punkten wie der Siedlungspolitik, oder der Anerkenung eines palistinensichen Staates einfach quer stellt.
> Beides währen Grundvorraussetzungen um den Palistinensern entgegen zu kommen, beides will Israel nicht, aber Israel fordert selbst und nicht zu knapp und das aus einer im Vergleich zu Palisitinensern deutlich stärkeren Position herraus die sie auch schamlos ausnutzen.


Die Hamas wäre doch mit einem Staat auf dem Gebiet des heutigen Gaza-Streifens gar nicht zufrieden, hör bitte auf ständig Israel als Bösewicht und Verhinderer darzustellen, es langweilt mich. Und sie nutzen ihre stärkere Position auch noch aus, nein wie schamlos, hinterfotzig und widerlich. Wird ja nirgends weltweit so gemacht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Lächerliche Abschweifung, um die ging es hier nicht, sondern um Palistinenser und Israelis. Prinzipiell hat aber jeder für seine Taten zu haften, ob Russen, USA, Deutschland, oder sonst ein Land, das dass oft genug nicht passiert tut nichts zur Sache.


Doch tut es sehr wohl. Wieso sollte Israel für Taten bestraft werden über die bei anderen Staaten hinweggesehen wird? Ist doch völlig logisch das Israel sowas nicht akzeptieren würde und kann.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Die Sätze 1 bis 6 sind Unfug. Das zeigen auch die Wahlen vom Vorjahr, in denen die angeblich unterdrückten Sunniten ebenso an die Wahlurnen strömten (insgesamt 10,319,723 Stimmen für Präsident Assad bei 15,845,575 Wahlberechtigten) wie alle Anderen.  Die Wahlbeobachter aus verschiedenen Ländern bemängelten die Wahlen nicht, bezeichneten sie als frei, fair und transparent. In der Bundesrepublik, den Vereinigten Staaten, sowie in einigen anderen Ländern ansässige Syrer wurden von den dortigen Regierungen daran gehindert, zu wählen.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_presidential_election,_2014
> 
> Der Premierminister ist übrigens Sunnite.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. 

Der amtierende Präsident gehört der Minderheit der Alawiten an.

Durch jahrzehntelange Vetternwirtschaft, einer Ein-Parteien-Regierung und der Bekämpfung der wirklichen Mehrheiten im Land,
braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn da das Chaos ausbricht.

Wer mal mehr erfahren möchte, über die inneren Konflikte des Islams,

dem empfehle ich die Bücher von Peter Scholl-Latour.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (18. Juni 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
> 
> Der amtierende Präsident gehört der Minderheit der Alawiten an.


Der Präsident ist nicht der Premierminister 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Durch jahrzehntelange Vetternwirtschaft, einer Ein-Parteien-Regierung und der Bekämpfung der wirklichen Mehrheiten im Land,
> braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn da das Chaos ausbricht.
> 
> Wer mal mehr erfahren möchte, über die inneren Konflikte des Islams,
> ...


Syrien hat seit Jahren konsequenten Schuldenabbau betrieben und war 2011 das einzige de facto schuldenfreie Land.
Die Mehrheit der Sunniten wird nicht bekämpft, sondern die Minderheiten beschützt. Daß das Sunnitentum zum Extremismus tendiert, muß nicht näher erläutert werden, aber die große Mehrheit der Sunniten in Syrien hat damit nichts zu tun. In Syrien treffen sich Moderne und Tradition und bisher hat es nirgends so gut funktioniert wie dort. Wer meint, die syrische "Rebellion" sei aus der angeblichen Unterdrückung der Sunniten hervorgegnagen, der irrt. Die "Rebellen" wollen ihr sunnitisches Kalifat gründen, wie der IS eines ist.

Präsident Assad genießt die Unterstützung der Mehrheit im Land und das schließt die Mehrheit der Sunniten zwangsläufig mit ein.
Vor allem aber die Freiheit, in Syrien tun und lassen zu können, was einem gefällt, und die sich an den Notwendigkeiten orientierende Politik sichert Präsident Assad die Unterstützung der Mehrheit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juni 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Der Präsident ist nicht der Premierminister
> 
> Syrien hat seit Jahren konsequenten Schuldenabbau betrieben und war 2011 das einzige de facto schuldenfreie Land.



Nur hat der Premierminister da nicht allzuviel zu sagen.

Der Schuldenabbau ist zwar gut und schön,
wenn aber die gesamte Wirtschaft vom Ölpreis abhängig ist,
braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn das mal den Bach runtergeht.

Das sind doch jetzt schon failed states.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Juni 2015)

Ich vermute, Bashartreadsyou ist ein Zweitaccount vom User Regelsatzverwerter (gesperrt). Der war jedenfalls ein Assad-Fan und von denen gibts wohl nicht viele.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (18. Juni 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Bashartreadsyou ist ein Zweitaccount vom User Regelsatzverwerter (gesperrt). Der war jedenfalls ein Assad-Fan und von denen gibts wohl nicht viele.


Wir sind halt überall.  Mainstreampapageien sind keine Gegner für uns. Die plappern nur alles nach, was in ihrer Propaganda kommt. Zombies würden einen großen Bogen um sie machen. Wahrheit und Solidarität aber kennen keine "Sperren".

Syrian Girl who posts her views on ISIS, al-Assad, and the US | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (18. Juni 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nur hat der Premierminister da nicht allzuviel zu sagen.
> 
> Der Schuldenabbau ist zwar gut und schön,
> wenn aber die gesamte Wirtschaft vom Ölpreis abhängig ist,
> ...


Wegen Embargos und Sanktionen kann Syrien nicht viel Öl verkaufen. Daher ist das Land letzten Endes nicht so sehr auf Ölkäufe angewiesen.

US-Bürgern, die die Sanktionen ignorieren, droht bis zu 20 Jahre Haft:
http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/Programs/Documents/syria.txt

Die EU hat auch ihre Sanktionen gegen Syrien verlängert und kauft lieber ISIS Öl:
EU States Buying Islamic State Oil - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Poulton (18. Juni 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> US-Bürgern, die die Sanktionen ignorieren, droht bis zu 20 Jahre Haft:
> http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/Programs/Documents/syria.txt


Das ist nicht nur bei Syrien der Fall, sondern auch bei allen anderen Staaten, gegen die Sanktionen verhängt wurden. Selbst in anderen (westlichen) Staaten ist das Standard, wenn jemand gegen Sanktionen verstößt. Zumal die Sanktionen schon lange bestehen und Syrien von den USA seit 1979 als Unterstützer von Terrororganisationen geführt wird. Besonderes Schmankerl:


> The Syrian Government had an important role in the growth of terrorist  networks in Syria through the permissive attitude the Asad regime took  towards al-Qa’ida’s foreign fighter facilitation efforts during the Iraq  conflict.  Syrian Government awareness and encouragement for many years  of violent extremists’ transit through Syria to enter Iraq, for the  purpose of fighting Coalition Troops, is well documented.  Syria was a  key hub for foreign fighters en route to Iraq.  Those very networks were  the seedbed for the violent extremist elements that terrorized the  Syrian population in 2013.



oder hier: Terrorgruppe IS : Das Assad-Regime ließ die Fanatiker stark werden - DIE WELT



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, Bashartreadsyou ist ein  Zweitaccount vom User Regelsatzverwerter (gesperrt). Der war jedenfalls  ein Assad-Fan und von denen gibts wohl nicht viele.


Den Verdacht habe ich auch, dass es sich um eine Sockenpuppe handeln könnte.


P.S.: Es gibt doch schon einen Daesh-Fred: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/355219-is-is.html. Warum also noch einen?


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (18. Juni 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur bei Syrien der Fall, sondern auch bei allen anderen Staaten, gegen die Sanktionen verhängt wurden. Selbst in anderen (westlichen) Staaten ist das Standard, wenn jemand gegen Sanktionen verstößt. Zumal die Sanktionen schon lange bestehen und Syrien von den USA seit 1979 als Unterstützer von Terrororganisationen geführt wird. Besonderes Schmankerl:
> 
> 
> oder hier: Terrorgruppe IS : Das Assad-Regime ließ die Fanatiker stark werden - DIE WELT
> ...


Zu diesen ungeheuerlichen Anschuldigungen fällt mir nur eins ein:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WnLvzV9xAHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im Übrigen ist dies ein Syrien Thread.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juni 2015)

IS wurde so stark, weil sie erfahrene Militärs in ihren Reihen hatten, daran sind sehr viele Staaten schuld, zum Großteil aber die USA, und nicht Syrien oder Assad.


----------



## Poulton (18. Juni 2015)

Das trifft zum Teil auf IS auf irakischem Gebiet zu, nicht aber direkt auf die, die auf syrischem Gebiet operiert. Siehe dazu auch die beiden Links. Erst jahrelang sich willig als Transitland für Terroristen zur Verfügung stellen, weil diese gegen die verhassten USA kämpfen, dann erstmal nur hinhaltend gegen IS auf eigenem Gebiet vorgehen, weil die gegen FSA und Kurden kämpfen und sich zum Schluss wundern, warum das eigene Land zu einem riesigen "_Schützenfest_" wird.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (18. Juni 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das trifft zum Teil auf IS auf irakischem Gebiet zu, nicht aber direkt auf die, die auf syrischem Gebiet operiert. Siehe dazu auch die beiden Links. Erst jahrelang sich willig als Transitland für Terroristen zur Verfügung stellen, weil diese gegen die verhassten USA kämpfen, dann erstmal nur hinhaltend gegen IS auf eigenem Gebiet vorgehen, weil die gegen FSA und Kurden kämpfen und sich zum Schluss wundern, warum das eigene Land zu einem riesigen "_Schützenfest_" wird.


In Wahrheit haben den Streitkräfte bereits alle Hände voll zu tun und können nicht mal eben ISIS besiegen. Aber es muß ja immer einen propagandarezitierenden Schreihals geben, der auf den Opfern von Al-Qaeda und ISIS herumhakt, weil der Westen es ihm vormacht.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (18. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> IS wurde so stark, weil sie erfahrene Militärs in ihren Reihen hatten, daran sind sehr viele Staaten schuld, zum Großteil aber die USA, und nicht Syrien oder Assad.


Hat sich denn noch niemand gewundert, warum die 60+ Länder der Anti-Terror Koalition ISIS bis dato nicht besiegt haben? Die Koalition schützt nur die Kurden, die ihr Gebiet ebenso unrechtmäßig "erworben" haben wie ISIS. Als ISIS Ramadi angriff, kam nicht die geringste Unterstützung seitens der Koalition.

"MP Majid al-Ghraoui, the member of the Security and Defense Committee in  the Parliament, said: “The information that has reached us in the  security and defense committee indicates that an American aircraft  dropped a load of weapons and equipment to the ISIS group militants at  the area of al-Dour in the province of Salahuddin.”

“This incident is continuously happening and has also occurred in some other regions.”"

American aircraft dropped weapons to ISIS, says MP - Iraqi News


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juni 2015)

Warum keiner den IS besiegt hat? Ich sags dir ganz offen: Weil es keinen interessiert. 
Obama wird einen Teufel tun und wieder in den Irak einmarschieren, das wäre Selbstmord für die Demokraten. 
Und wer bleibt dann noch übrig, niemand. Die USA macht sicher nicht mit, Deutschland wird nichts machen, Frankreich und GB ebenso nicht. Der Aufwand wäre zu groß für das Ergebnis. 
Die Koalition schützt ja nichtmal die Kurden, gut, sie bildet ein paar Peschmerga aus und schickt Waffen, das wird aber den Konflikt mitnichten lösen und im schlimmsten Fall werden die Waffen mal gegen westliche Armeen verwendet.

Davon abgesehen ist der IS militärisch schon ziemlich schlagkräftig, hat genug Geld und ist mittlerweile unabhängig von den Erdölstaaten der arabischen Halbinsel.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (19. Juni 2015)

Auch der Propagandakrieg gegen Syrien geht unvermindert weiter. Glaubt man der Propaganda, gibt es keine Krankenhäuser und Gefängnisse in Syrien, sondern nur Folterkeller, in denen die Menschen elendigst krepieren. Das hierzu vorgelegte "Beweismaterial" offenbart jedoch keinerlei Zusammhang mit der Regierung in Syrien. Auch Angriffe mit Chemikalien können nicht der Regierung zugeordnet werden.

Neueste Propaganda-Ungeheulichkeit:
Während al-Nusra hunderte von Mörsergranaten und Raketen auf die Zivilbevölkerung von Aleppo abfeuert (Links: 1, 2, 3), bekommen wir von der Presse diese ungeheulichen Propagandafotos von angeblich dutzenden toten Kindern, angeblich Opfer eines syrischen Raketenbeschusses, vorgesetzt. Gezeigt werden allerdings nur vollkommen unversehrte Kinder:
Syria civil war: 'Elephant rockets' kill dozens including children in Damascus suburb

Im Rahmen des Raketenbeschusses wurde eine Terroristenhochburg nahe Damaskus unter Beschuss genommen:
http://www.almasdarnews.com/article...us-northern-outskirts-proved-complete-fiasco/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Lern bitte einfach Geschichte, Israel für seine Siedlungspolitik zu kritisieren, ist kein Antisemitismus, Juden als Feinde der Religion zu sehen ist sehr wohl Antisemitismus. Den Juden 9/11 vorzuwerfen ist verschwörungstheoretischer Unfug den ich so noch nie gelesen habe.



Dann bist du noch nicht lange hier 



> Erinnert mich stark an Libyen oder Ägypten. Was danach kommt interessiert keinen, wichtig ist das Assad weg muss, vor allem aus Sicht der Türkei da man so einen starken Gegenspieler weniger hat in der Region.
> Assad ist ein Mörder und Tyrann, doch eine Herrschaft der Islamisten würde das Land komplett zerstören. Und Assad hat ebenso viele Waffen, wenn die in die Hände von den Islamisten fallen würden wäre es auch nicht gerade positiv.



Was danach kommt, interessiert schon einige. Das Problem ist nur: Niemand hat ein Konzept, wie danach etwas gutes kommen könnte. Und in diesem Vakuum entfalten sich nicht nur diejenigen frei, die unmittelbar profitieren, sondern auch diejenigen, deren Horizont nur von "Assad ist schlecht" (stimmt) bis "also muss er weg" (lange nicht so klar) reicht. Vergleiche Irak, Afghanistan, Lybien,...
Zerbomben ist halt so schön einfach, erst recht wenn größere Massen einfordern, "man müsse etwas tun".




> Mach mal halblang mit deinem Halbwissen.
> Ja, man kann kritisieren das Israel unverhaltnismäßig vorgegangen ist, bin ich ganz bei dir, aber wenn die Hamas sich bewusst hinter der Zivilbevölkerung versteckt, was soll Israel machen? Sie einfach machen lassen?
> Israel warnt die Bewohner der Häuser vor, bevor sie bombardiert werden, und zwar lange genug vorher, nur zwingt die Hamas die Bewohner oft, in den Häuser zu bleiben.



Wenn da jedesmal die Hamas drum herum steht und Zivilisten am herauskommen hält, dann hat Israel ein erstaunliches Talent dazu, die reichlich vertretene Hamas nicht und nur die Zivilisten zu treffen. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass die militärischen Manövern in bewohnten Gebieten den militärischen Arm der Hamas nicht behindern, ihm aber reichlich Zulauf bescheren.
Und die direkten Reaktionen auf die Zerkraterung israelischer Straßen (gab es in den letzten Jahren irgend einen Raketenangriff mit mehrern Toten?) sind ja nur ein kleines Fragment. Israel zerstört Häuser, in denen keine Hamas ist, Israel vertreibt Bewohner, Israel übernimmt Felder, Israel marschiert nach Herzenslust ein und aus - kurz: Israel behandelt die Palästinensergebiete als eigenes Staatsterritorium und ihre Einwohner als rechtlos. In so einer Situation hat man wenig Chancen auf Sympathie, egal wie gerechtfertigt eine einzelne Tat ist.
Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Das bei den Ermittlungen zum Tode eines einzelnen Israelis dutzende Palästinenser (ohne Berücksichtigung der Unruhen!) sterben, die offensichtlich alle nichts mit dem Mord zu tun hatten, ist nicht zu rechtfertigen. Das ist eine Gewalteskalation, die Frieden unmöglich macht.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Warum keiner den IS besiegt hat? Ich sags dir ganz offen: Weil es keinen interessiert.
> Obama wird einen Teufel tun und wieder in den Irak einmarschieren, das wäre Selbstmord für die Demokraten.



Da einzumarschieren würde auch niemanden besiegen. Der IS hat sein Einflussfeld in den letzten 2-3 Jahren extrem gesteigert, das Personal zur Kontrolle dieser Regionen haben sie nicht mitgebracht. Die wurden von einem ausreichend großen Teil der Bevölkerung mit offenen Armen empfangen, um den Rest vor Ort zu unterjochen.
Und so, wie die USA sich die letzten paar Male im Irak eingemischt hat, stehen die Chancen 50:50, dass die Zahl potentieller IS-Unterstützer nach einem weiteren Einmarsch größer wäre, als heute.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann bist du noch nicht lange hier


Sieht wohl so aus ^^



> Was danach kommt, interessiert schon einige. Das Problem ist nur: Niemand hat ein Konzept, wie danach etwas gutes kommen könnte. Und in diesem Vakuum entfalten sich nicht nur diejenigen frei, die unmittelbar profitieren, sondern auch diejenigen, deren Horizont nur von "Assad ist schlecht" (stimmt) bis "also muss er weg" (lange nicht so klar) reicht. Vergleiche Irak, Afghanistan, Lybien,...
> Zerbomben ist halt so schön einfach, erst recht wenn größere Massen einfordern, "man müsse etwas tun".


Sagen wir so: Die Amerikaner interessiert es nicht, weil ihnen die Leute in Syrien egal sind. Europa würde es interessieren, aber alleine können sie sowieso nichts machen. 
Dass das Machtvakuum selten wirklich eine Wende bringt hat man ja schon oft genug gesehen.



> Wenn da jedesmal die Hamas drum herum steht und Zivilisten am herauskommen hält, dann hat Israel ein erstaunliches Talent dazu, die reichlich vertretene Hamas nicht und nur die Zivilisten zu treffen. Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass die militärischen Manövern in bewohnten Gebieten den militärischen Arm der Hamas nicht behindern, ihm aber reichlich Zulauf bescheren.
> Und die direkten Reaktionen auf die Zerkraterung israelischer Straßen (gab es in den letzten Jahren irgend einen Raketenangriff mit mehrern Toten?) sind ja nur ein kleines Fragment. Israel zerstört Häuser, in denen keine Hamas ist, Israel vertreibt Bewohner, Israel übernimmt Felder, Israel marschiert nach Herzenslust ein und aus - kurz: Israel behandelt die Palästinensergebiete als eigenes Staatsterritorium und ihre Einwohner als rechtlos. In so einer Situation hat man wenig Chancen auf Sympathie, egal wie gerechtfertigt eine einzelne Tat ist.
> Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein: Das bei den Ermittlungen zum Tode eines einzelnen Israelis dutzende Palästinenser (ohne Berücksichtigung der Unruhen!) sterben, die offensichtlich alle nichts mit dem Mord zu tun hatten, ist nicht zu rechtfertigen. Das ist eine Gewalteskalation, die Frieden unmöglich macht.


Ich werfe Israel auch vor, viel zu leichtfertig Opfer in Kauf zu nehmen. 
Mir sind keine Raketenangriffe mit Toten bekannt, das liegt aber einerseits an der Hamas, die nicht zielen kann, andererseits an den Iron Domes. Trotzdem darf das keine Legitimation für Raketenangriffe der Hamas sein. 



> Da einzumarschieren würde auch niemanden besiegen. Der IS hat sein Einflussfeld in den letzten 2-3 Jahren extrem gesteigert, das Personal zur Kontrolle dieser Regionen haben sie nicht mitgebracht. Die wurden von einem ausreichend großen Teil der Bevölkerung mit offenen Armen empfangen, um den Rest vor Ort zu unterjochen.
> Und so, wie die USA sich die letzten paar Male im Irak eingemischt hat, stehen die Chancen 50:50, dass die Zahl potentieller IS-Unterstützer nach einem weiteren Einmarsch größer wäre, als heute.


Sie wurden mit offenen Armen empfangen? Ok, das liegt daran das Schiiten von al-Maliki und seinem Nachfolger absolut ausgegrenzt wurden, und zwar in nahezu allen Bereichen des Lebens. Das ist eine wunderbare Brutstätte für Extremismus, Hoffnungslosigkeit, Arbeitslosigkeit, zerstörte Infrastruktur. Das klingt so vorwurfsvoll, aber die Situation nach Hussein hat sich für die Schiiten massiv verschlechtert und die USA haben zugesehen. Nebenbei wirtschaftlich alles angegriffen was möglich ist und das Nationalgefühl und kulturellen Hinterlassenschaften der Iraker zerstört. 
Ein neuerlicher Einmarsch würde überhaupt keine Verbesserung bringen, aber so etwas ziehen nur ein paar Tea Party Mitglieder in Betracht. Wäre auch kompletter Schwachsinn wirtschaftlich gesehen. Die Region ist für die USA uninteressant geworden. 
Du darfst auch nicht vergessen das der IS viele "Krieger" aus dem Ausland bekommen hat, und nebenbei hat man anderen Rebellengruppen in Syrien absorbiert. Zusammen mit Leuten, welche von der Türkei ausgebildet wurden und ehemaligen Mitgliedern der irakischen Armee ist der IS schon ziemlich schlagkräftig. Eben auch weil sie finanziell eigentlich gut dastehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich werfe Israel auch vor, viel zu leichtfertig Opfer in Kauf zu nehmen.
> Mir sind keine Raketenangriffe mit Toten bekannt, das liegt aber einerseits an der Hamas, die nicht zielen kann, andererseits an den Iron Domes. Trotzdem darf das keine Legitimation für Raketenangriffe der Hamas sein.



Das sicherlich nicht. Es ist nur ein ganz klares Zeichen dafür, wer im Nahost-Konflikt die Oberhand hat und die Möglichkeit, einen ersten Schritt auf seine Gegner zu zumachen, ohne dabei irgend eine Nebenwirkung für die eigene Seite befürchten zu müssen. Im Gegenteil, Zurückhaltung allein wäre imho schon ein Fortschritt für Israel, selbst wenn die Hamas alle Angebote ausschlägt.



> Du darfst auch nicht vergessen das der IS viele "Krieger" aus dem Ausland bekommen hat, und nebenbei hat man anderen Rebellengruppen in Syrien absorbiert. Zusammen mit Leuten, welche von der Türkei ausgebildet wurden und ehemaligen Mitgliedern der irakischen Armee ist der IS schon ziemlich schlagkräftig. Eben auch weil sie finanziell eigentlich gut dastehen.



Sicherlich hat der IS von überall her Zulauf. Selbst aus Deutschland bekanntermaßen. Aber genau darum gehts ja: In der aktuellen ideologischen Lage ist es nicht möglich, den IS einfach militärisch zu besiegen, weil er nicht einfach nur die Armee eines Gegners ist. Er ist eine komplette ideologische Gemeinschaft und deren Kämpfer zu töten vernichtet ihn nicht, die Gemeinschaft bleibt weiterhin bestehen. Und es im mitteleren Osten auch wirklich kein Problem, an Waffen zu kommen.
=> Die einzige wirksame Maßnahme wäre der systematische Aufbau eines neuen Staatswesen, dass in der Bevölkerung auf wesentlich breiteren Rückhalt trifft, als der IS.
Und wie das gehen soll, dafür hat niemand ein Konzept, niemand eine Finanzierung und niemand auch nur die nötige Legitimation. Gerade die USA und ihre Verbündeten werden, nach jahrzehnten kriegerischer Einmischung in der Region, nicht akzeptiert werden, selbst wenn sie auf einmal mit so etwas wie state building anfangen würden.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (20. Juni 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das sicherlich nicht. Es ist nur ein ganz klares Zeichen dafür, wer im Nahost-Konflikt die Oberhand hat und die Möglichkeit, einen ersten Schritt auf seine Gegner zu zumachen, ohne dabei irgend eine Nebenwirkung für die eigene Seite befürchten zu müssen. Im Gegenteil, Zurückhaltung allein wäre imho schon ein Fortschritt für Israel, selbst wenn die Hamas alle Angebote ausschlägt.


Hamas und IDF tun sich in ihrer Verachtung für die Rechte der Zivilbevölkerung nicht viel. Nur hat die Hamas eben nur russiche Katyusha Raketen aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg und selbstgebaute Raketen. Diese Waffen sind nicht in der Lage, Ziele zu bekämpfen, sondern können nur wahllos abgefeuert werden um in einem bestimmten Gebiet einzuschlagen, welches sie auch meist verfehlen. Es gibt allerdings nicht nur Angebote der Israelis:
Report: Hamas proposes 10-year cease-fire in return for conditions being met - Operation Protective Edge - Jerusalem Post 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicherlich hat der IS von überall her Zulauf. Selbst aus Deutschland bekanntermaßen. Aber genau darum gehts ja: In der aktuellen ideologischen Lage ist es nicht möglich, den IS einfach militärisch zu besiegen, weil er nicht einfach nur die Armee eines Gegners ist. Er ist eine komplette ideologische Gemeinschaft und deren Kämpfer zu töten vernichtet ihn nicht, die Gemeinschaft bleibt weiterhin bestehen. Und es im mitteleren Osten auch wirklich kein Problem, an Waffen zu kommen.
> => Die einzige wirksame Maßnahme wäre der systematische Aufbau eines neuen Staatswesen, dass in der Bevölkerung auf wesentlich breiteren Rückhalt trifft, als der IS.
> Und wie das gehen soll, dafür hat niemand ein Konzept, niemand eine Finanzierung und niemand auch nur die nötige Legitimation. Gerade die USA und ihre Verbündeten werden, nach jahrzehnten kriegerischer Einmischung in der Region, nicht akzeptiert werden, selbst wenn sie auf einmal mit so etwas wie state building anfangen würden.


ISIS profitiert nicht nur von der Ideologie, sondern vor allem von seiner Grausamkeit. Mit grausamsten Videos von wahlos an Autofahrern begangenen Morden über die Massenexekutionen an Sodaten bis hin zu Videos von Kindern, die Massenexekutionen durchführen, schüchtert der IS die Bevölkerung ein. Im Kampf setzt der IS auf Selbstmordattentäter die z.B. in befestigten LKW Positionen angreifen und den Weg für die Kämpfer bereiten. Nur das entschlossenste Vorgehen kann den IS stoppen.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (25. Juni 2015)

Alarm-News!
Erdogan und seine Propaganda rasten jetzt völlig aus! Droht Syrien ein Einmarsch türkischer Truppen zu Gunsten von ISIS? Erdogan-Propaganda-Blatt: "YPG gefährlicher als ISIS."

Kommentar zu Kurden: Die Türkei als Gegner der USA | Meinung*- Berliner Zeitung

Mittlerweise hockt ISIS wieder in Ain al-Arab ("Kobani").


----------



## Amon (25. Juni 2015)

Also ich glaube diesen Fehler begeht Erdogan trotz seines Wahns nicht.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (26. Juni 2015)

Man weiß nie. Die türkische Armee ist den Armeen Europes weit überlegen. Die türkische Armee hat aber auch politische Macht in der Türkei und ich glaube nicht wirklich, daß sie einem Erdogan-Befehl zur indirekten Unterstützung von ISIS durch einen Einmarsch in Syrien Folge leisten würde. Aber man weiß nie...


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Man weiß nie. Die türkische Armee ist den Armeen Europes weit überlegen.



Das bezweifle ich doch mal stark...


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (27. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich doch mal stark...


Allein an Leapordpanzern verfügt die Türkei selbst nach unserer Aufrüstung auf 328, die noch nicht geschehen ist, über immer noch mehr als doppelt so viele wie Deutschland. Dazu kommen komen noch rund 2000 alte US-Panzer. Außerdem gibt es einen neuen türkischen Panzer mit deutscher Kanone. Das sind nur die Kampfpanzer...

Hier kann man den Bestand der türkischen Streitkräfte mit denen Deutschlands vergleichen.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_equipment_of_Turkey

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_modern_equipment_of_the_German_Army
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Air_Force

Auch an Truppenstärke ist die Türkei uns deutlich überlegen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Allein an Leapordpanzern verfügt die Türkei selbst nach unserer Aufrüstung auf 328, die noch nicht geschehen ist, über immer noch mehr als doppelt so viele wie Deutschland. Dazu kommen komen noch rund 2000 alte US-Panzer. Außerdem gibt es einen neuen türkischen Panzer mit deutscher Kanone. Das sind nur die Kampfpanzer...
> 
> Hier kann man den Bestand der türkischen Streitkräfte mit denen Deutschlands vergleichen.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_equipment_of_Turkey
> ...



Was aber nichts über einen Ernstfall aussagt und über die Qualität der türkischen Armee.
Das sind reine Papierwerte. Kann man etwa mit der Stärke der deutschen Streitkräfte 1945 vergleichen. Auf dem Papier beeindruckend, in echt Geisterdivisionen und schlecht ausgebildet und ausgerüstet, sowie bei der Kriegsproduktion am Ende.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (27. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was aber nichts über einen Ernstfall aussagt und über die Qualität der türkischen Armee.
> Das sind reine Papierwerte. Kann man etwa mit der Stärke der deutschen Streitkräfte 1945 vergleichen. Auf dem Papier beeindruckend, in echt Geisterdivisionen und schlecht ausgebildet und ausgerüstet, sowie bei der Kriegsproduktion am Ende.


Naja, das nimmst du dir so raus. Mag sein, daß die türkische Armee schon bessere Tage gesehen hat, aber sie ist immer noch die zweitgrößte Armee der Nato und unsere übergewichtige Truppe mit ihren defekten Sturmgewehren, Panzergranaten, die einem russischen Panzer nichts anhaben können und einer allgemeinen Auflösungserscheinung was den Zustand der Kasernen und die Anzahl der Freiwilligen angeht, würde sie wohl am Ende schlagen können.


----------



## Beam39 (27. Juni 2015)

Türkische Armee unterstützt den IS? Früher undenkbar - heute kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit mehr. In Kobane wurden wieder Terroristen erschossen die türkische Pässe mit sich trugen und offenbar von der Türkei aus agiert haben. Sowas is irgendwo sogar weitaus effektiver als selber einzugreifen.

Die Türkei war und wird nie an einer Lösung des Kurden-Türken Konfliktes interessiert sein, auch die Mehrheit des türkischen Volkes ist nicht dran interessiert.  Die Türken werden nie an irgendwas anderes als ihrer eigenen wahnwitzig erfundenen Ideologie sein: Die Türken respektive Osmanen haben niemals Minderheiten unterdrückt oder massakriert, haben jede Schlacht ohne Opfer gewonnen und sind überhaupt die Vorreiter in Allem.

Ich hab erst vor paar Tagen altes Videomaterial von den Dersim-Massakern gesehen, dort ist nichts anderes zu sehen als das was im IS zu sehen ist. Es hat sich eine Meute des Teufels zusammengetan die ein Wohnblock anzünden und schreien "das is das Feuer der Hölle, verbrennt ihr Ungläubigen."

Der Großteil denkt immernoch so krank und das is auch der Grund warum die Türkei den IS unterstützt, denn Bashar gehört zu jener ungläubigen Minderheit die damals verbrannt wurden, und das Selbe soll mit ihm geschehen.

In der Türkei wirds noch sehr oft sehr heftig krachen, wiegesagt, Deutschland hat 2 Weltkriege gebraucht um zu verstehen dass es falsch is einem Deppen mit einer krankhaften Ideologie nachzudackeln. Die Türkei existiert seit nicht mal 100 Jahren.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (28. Juni 2015)

Erdogan wird deutlich:
"„Wir werden die Gründung eines Staates im Norden Syriens, im Süden von  uns, niemals erlauben“, sagte Erdogan nach Angaben der  Nachrichtenagentur Anadolu gestern Abend in Istanbul. „Bei diesem Thema  werden wir unseren Kampf um jeden Preis fortsetzen.“

Erdogan fügte hinzu: „Wir werden nicht dabei zusehen, wie die Demografie  in der Region verändert wird.“ Vorwürfe, die Türkei unterstütze die  Terrormiliz Islamischer Staat (IS), wies er erneut zurück."

Erdogan: "Erlaube keinen Kurdenstaat in Syrien" - news.ORF.at
Turkey's Erdogan says will "never allow" Kurdish state -media | Daily Mail Online

Was ist denn mit dem "Islamischen Staat" an Erdogans Grenze?


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (28. Juni 2015)

Ja Syrien ist ein schwieriges Thema,
da wäre die FSA, IS und Assad

2 Haben was gemeinsam diese wurden am Anfang ihrer Laufbahn von der USA ausgerüstet/ausgebildet: FSA/IS
Wenn man jetzt wieder dabei bedenkt von wem der "Putsch-versuch"  ausging, ach egal

Ich bin für Assad


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2015)

captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch nichts gegen Juden. Ich habe richtig gute Argumente gebracht.  Ich denke, da sind sich viele mit mir einig.
> *Die Jüdische Lobby ist extrem Mächtig. Der 11 September ist aus ihren taten resultiert. Wer drückt oder macht den Doller.?*
> 
> Es gibt ein Video im Netz, das genau meine Meinung über diese Lobby und den Staaten bestädigt .
> ...



Man darf bei PCGH nicht über die Gefahren des Islams aufklären, dafür riskiert man gebannt zu werden.

Aber dieser von Antisemitimus tropfende Beitrag darf hier völlig unsanktioniert stehen bleiben.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Naja, das nimmst du dir so raus. Mag sein, daß die türkische Armee schon bessere Tage gesehen hat, aber sie ist immer noch die zweitgrößte Armee der Nato und unsere übergewichtige Truppe mit ihren defekten Sturmgewehren, Panzergranaten, die einem russischen Panzer nichts anhaben können und einer allgemeinen Auflösungserscheinung was den Zustand der Kasernen und die Anzahl der Freiwilligen angeht, würde sie wohl am Ende schlagen können.



Naja, auf dem Papier ist die Armee von China auch groß, auch jene des Iraks war ziemlich groß. 
Wichtig ist die Kriegsführung an sich, die Qualität der Ausbildung und die taktische Klasse. Rein mit großen Zahlen gewinnt man absolut keinen Krieg mehr, diese Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei.

@Kaaruzo: 
Stimme dir völlig zu.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (11. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja, auf dem Papier ist die Armee von China auch groß, auch jene des Iraks war ziemlich groß.
> Wichtig ist die Kriegsführung an sich, die Qualität der Ausbildung und die taktische Klasse. Rein mit großen Zahlen gewinnt man absolut keinen Krieg mehr, diese Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei.
> 
> @Kaaruzo:
> Stimme dir völlig zu.


Das kommt darauf and, gegen wen eine Armee kämpft. Mangelt es der Armee an Mitteln um sich gegen eine hochmoderne Luftwaffe zu verteidigen, sieht es düster aus. Zudem sollen die Iraker selbst hergestellte Munition von schlechter Qualität für ihre T-72 verwendet haben. Normalerweise ist ein T-72 in der Lage, die Panzerung eines M1 Panzers aus 1000 Meter Entfernung zu durchschlagen. So groß eine Armee also auch ist, kann die feindliche Luftwaffe sie aus der Luft und ohne Verluste dezimieren, ist der Krieg verloren. Da hast du schon Recht.
Die Türkei verfügt allerdings über moderne Flugzeuge _und_ SAMs und bekommt auch das neue umstrittene F35 Flugzeug.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (11. Juli 2015)

Die syrische Armee steht vor den Toren Palmyras. Ein Angriff auf die Stadt könnte jedoch zur Folge haben, daß ISIS die antiken Ruinen sprengt. Die Grausamkeit der Zombies nahm ihren bisherigen Höhepunkt in Syrien als ISIS die Bevölkerung von Palmyra zwang, im antiken Theater der Hinrichtung von Staatsangestellten und ihren Familien - 400 Menschen - beizuwohnen. Die Hinrichtung wurde von Kindern durchgeführt.
Die Menschen sind einfach viel wichtiger als die Ruinen und die Armee muß gnadenlos und unbarmherzig gegen jeden Terroristen vorgehen, auch wenn das Kulturerbe der Befreiung der Stadt zum Opfer fällt.



> *Syrian Army is 3.5km from Palmyra: How did they do it?*
> 
> It took the Syrian Armed Forces three months to regroup and refocus  after the loss of Palmyra and its surroundings to the Islamic State of  Iraq and Al-Sham(ISIS) in April of this year; however, the devastating  territorial losses to the aforementioned terrorist group has allowed for  the Syrian Arab Army to reshuffle their brigade assignments in order to  switch from the defensive to the offensive.
> Part of this readjustment of brigade assignments was to move the  Tiger Forces from the Idlib Governorate to the Al-Sha’ar and Jazal  Mountains in northeast Homs; this not only alleviated the overstretched  550th Brigade, but also, brought in a group of soldiers (i.e. Tiger  Forces) that possessed extensive experience in this desert terrain.
> ...


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf and, gegen wen eine Armee kämpft. Mangelt es der Armee an Mitteln um sich gegen eine hochmoderne Luftwaffe zu verteidigen, sieht es düster aus. Zudem sollen die Iraker selbst hergestellte Munition von schlechter Qualität für ihre T-72 verwendet haben. Normalerweise ist ein T-72 in der Lage, die Panzerung eines M1 Panzers aus 1000 Meter Entfernung zu durchschlagen. So groß eine Armee also auch ist, kann die feindliche Luftwaffe sie aus der Luft und ohne Verluste dezimieren, ist der Krieg verloren. Da hast du schon Recht.
> Die Türkei verfügt allerdings über moderne Flugzeuge _und_ SAMs und bekommt auch das neue umstrittene F35 Flugzeug.



Entscheidend war im Irak nicht die Überlegenheit der US-amerikanischen Luftwaffe, die hatte nämlich keine Gegner. 
Entscheidend war die Verbindung von Luftwaffe und Bodentruppen, und davon haben die Kampfpanzer das Rückgrat gebildet. 

Durch die jahrelangen Sanktionen und durch die vorherigen Kriege war die gesamte Armee Iraks in einem desolaten Zustand. Allein für Kampfpanzer hat ihnen alles gefehlt: Munition, Ersatzteile, Ausbildung und ausgebildetes Personal. 

Ob ein T72 die modernste Panzerung eines Abrahms durchschlagen kann weiß ich nicht. Modere Munitionstypen durchschlagen aber jede Panzerung, sofern Winkel und Distanz passen. 



> Die Grausamkeit der Zombies nahm ihren bisherigen Höhepunkt in Syrien


Ich bin dagegen die Kämpfer des IS als Zombies zu bezeichnen. Das führt zu nichts. Gräueltaten wurden und werden in jedem Krieg verübt.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (11. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Entscheidend war im Irak nicht die Überlegenheit der US-amerikanischen Luftwaffe, die hatte nämlich keine Gegner.
> Entscheidend war die Verbindung von Luftwaffe und Bodentruppen, und davon haben die Kampfpanzer das Rückgrat gebildet.
> 
> Durch die jahrelangen Sanktionen und durch die vorherigen Kriege war die gesamte Armee Iraks in einem desolaten Zustand. Allein für Kampfpanzer hat ihnen alles gefehlt: Munition, Ersatzteile, Ausbildung und ausgebildetes Personal.
> ...


Infos zum T-72 findest du hier:
T72 Tank Characteristics




Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich bin dagegen die Kämpfer des IS als Zombies zu bezeichnen. Das führt zu nichts. Gräueltaten wurden und werden in jedem Krieg verübt.


Die Greuel des IS sind organisert und öffentlich. Das ist nochmal eine andere Dimension.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ob ein T72 die modernste Panzerung eines Abrahms durchschlagen kann weiß ich nicht. Modere Munitionstypen durchschlagen aber jede Panzerung, sofern Winkel und Distanz passen.



Theoretisch könnte ein T72 wohl einen M1 Abrams, sowie den M1A1 Abrams durchschlagen, praktisch jedoch dürften nur die wenigsten Länder über so kampfwergesteigerte T-72 verfügt haben das der T-72 ein ernsthafter Gegner für den M1 Abrams und den späteren M1A1 Abrams gewesen ist. Das mag weniger an Munition, Panzerung, oder Kanone gelegen haben als mehr daran das beim Abrams die Feuerleitanlagen, die Optik und andere elektronische Anlagen weit moderner und besser waren, so wie auch im Fall des ersten und zweiten Irak-Kriegs.
Aber neben solch rein technischen "Spielerein" spielt natürlich auch Aufklärung, Ausbildung, sowie taktische und strategische Führung der Einheiten, sowie der verbundene Einsatz der Streitkräfte eine Rolle. Alles Dinge in denen die irakische Armee unterlegen war.
Den selbst modernes Kriegsgerät nützt dir nur wenig wen du es nicht richtig einzusetzen im Stande bist.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Die Greuel des IS sind organisert und öffentlich. Das ist nochmal eine andere Dimension.


Ach so, demnach wäre es also besser, die Taten abseits der Öffentlichkeit durchzuführen? Würde so etwas die Taten weniger schlimm machen? 

Dieser Logik nach wären die Massaker von Srebrenica oder My Lai weniger grausam, weil sie ja nicht öffentlich stattgefunden haben, oder? 
Ich hoffe, dass ich dich hier missverstanden habe.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach so, demnach wäre es also besser, die Taten abseits der Öffentlichkeit durchzuführen? Würde so etwas die Taten weniger schlimm machen?
> 
> Dieser Logik nach wären die Massaker von Srebrenica oder My Lai weniger grausam, weil sie ja nicht öffentlich stattgefunden haben, oder?
> Ich hoffe, dass ich dich hier missverstanden habe.



Ich denke er meint damit das die Hinrichtungen des IS noch mal eine andere / größere Dimension haben weil sie extra so inziniert wurden das sie die Öffentlichkeit mitbekommt, sie also medienwirksam inziniert wurden.
Allerdings läge er damit auch nicht richtig, da Hinrichtungen, ob einzelne, oder in großen Mengen schon früher in der Geschichte oft dazu genutzt wurden um "medienwirksam" Botschaften zu übermitteln, das ändert also auch nichts an der Dimension ob man die Hinrichtungen nun abseits von Medien durchführt weil sie einfach im Rahmen einer systeminternen "Notwendigkeit" durchgeführt werden, oder aber um damit eine bestimmte Botschaft in die Öffentlichkeit zu senden, oder sich ein bestimmtes Image aufzubauen.


----------



## Leob12 (11. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint damit das die Hinrichtungen des IS noch mal eine andere / größere Dimension haben weil sie extra so inziniert wurden das sie die Öffentlichkeit mitbekommt, sie also medienwirksam inziniert wurden.
> Allerdings läge er damit auch nicht richtig, da Hinrichtungen, ob einzelne, oder in großen Mengen schon früher in der Geschichte oft dazu genutzt wurden um "medienwirksam" Botschaften zu übermitteln, das ändert also auch nichts an der Dimension ob man die Hinrichtungen nun abseits von Medien durchführt weil sie einfach im Rahmen einer systeminternen "Notwendigkeit" durchgeführt werden, oder aber um damit eine bestimmte Botschaft in die Öffentlichkeit zu senden, oder sich ein bestimmtes Image aufzubauen.



Inszeniert oder nicht, Hinrichtung bleibt Hinrichtung und ist gleich verwerflich, zumindest meiner Meinung nach. Nur neigt man eben dazu, Dinge die man nicht sieht als weniger schlimm einzustufen. 
Dabei ist es doch egal ob jemand öffentlich oder irgendwo versteckt in einem Wald erschossen, erhängt oder geköpft wird. Es bleibt der gleiche Prozess, es bleibt gleich grausam. 

Von dem her kann man sagen, dass diese öffentlichen Hinrichtungen auch etwas gutes haben: Die Menschen sehen nun wirklich, was passiert. Die Zeitungsberichte über die Hinrichtungen werden aus der Abstraktion geholt, man hat nun konkrete Bilder im Kopf. Das "schockt" eben viele Leute. Menschen, die schon im Internet unterwegs waren dürften solche Szene eher kennen, denn solche Videos gibts auf gewissen Seiten schon ewig. 

Es ist doch dasselbe wie bei den Folterskandalen in den USA bzw im Irak. Was nützen irgendwelche Zeitungsberichte? Die Wogen gingen erst hoch, als Bilder veröffentlicht wurden. Davor hat man halt schnell drübergelesen und es abgehakt. 
Die Welt ist nunmal grausam, und aus dem schönen bequemen Fernsehsessel wirkt das ganze nochmal viel schlimmer. De facto geschehen solche Hinrichtungen täglich, weltweit. Mexiko, Kolumbien, in Teilen Afrikas, nur sind diese Bilder nicht so präsent. Deswegen sind die Taten dort trotzdem gleich schlimm. 

Zumal ja, wie du richtig sagst, öffentliche Hinrichtungen nun wirklich nichts neues in der Weltgeschichte darstellen. Gab es immer schon, wird es immer schon geben. 
Es mag jetzt vielleicht etwas gleichgültig klingen was ich da geschrieben habe, im Prinzip gibt es solche Hinrichtungen aber täglich rund um den Globus verteilt, nur der IS nutzt sie als Statement. Es ist grausam, ja, aber man sollte es trotzdem nicht überdramatisieren.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Ich sehe schon einen Unterschied darin, ob man jemandem nun einfach erschießt oder ihm mit einem stumpfen Messer bei vollem Bewusstsein den Kopf abschneidet.
Spätestens wenn du vor der Hinrichtung stündest, würdest du wohl auch nicht mehr sagen, dass Hinrichtung Hinrichtung bleibt und dir wohl sehnlichst wünschen, dass es nicht das stumpfe Messer wird.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon einen Unterschied darin, ob man jemandem nun einfach erschießt oder ihm mit einem stumpfen Messer bei vollem Bewusstsein den Kopf abschneidet.
> Spätestens wenn du vor der Hinrichtung stündest, würdest du wohl auch nicht mehr sagen, dass Hinrichtung Hinrichtung bleibt und dir wohl sehnlichst wünschen, dass es nicht das stumpfe Messer wird.



Verläuft eine Erschießung immer schmerzlos und ohne Komplikationen? 
Ich kann ehrlicherweise nicht sagen, welche Hinrichtungsart mir lieber wäre.^^ 

Mir ist schon klar was eine Enthauptung mit einem Messer in unseren Augen "verwerflicher" oder "grausamer" macht. Wir können jetzt darüber diskutieren welche Hinrichtungsart am schmerzvollsten oder grausamsten sein könnte, nur würde das zu nichts führen, da vermutlich niemand von uns eine derartige Situation miterlebt oder überlebt hat.

Mir ging es eher darum: IS nimmt ein paar Hinrichtungen auf, stellt sie ins Netz, alle sind schockiert. Allerdings passieren solche Hinrichtungen in vielen Teilen der Welt, nur die interessieren keinen, weil es kein Video dazu gibt. Das finde ich irgendwie heuchlerisch. 
Das dieses Vorgehen von Seiten des IS absolut unmenschlich und verachtenswert ist muss ich wohl nicht klarstellen.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (12. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach so, demnach wäre es also besser, die Taten abseits der Öffentlichkeit durchzuführen? Würde so etwas die Taten weniger schlimm machen?
> 
> Dieser Logik nach wären die Massaker von Srebrenica oder My Lai weniger grausam, weil sie ja nicht öffentlich stattgefunden haben, oder?
> Ich hoffe, dass ich dich hier missverstanden habe.


Die Menschen, die gezwungen werden, diesen Massakern zuzusehen, sehen das vielleicht etwas anders. ISIS Massaker sind auch keine Folge kriegsbedingter Verrohung sondern entsprechen schlichtweg der Ideologie dieses "Staates" und werden überall stattfinden, wo der IS einfällt.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (12. Juli 2015)

Die syrische Armee vor Palmyra:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ay-EBnIEVuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

Als jemand, der sich sehr für die Geschichte des antiken Messopotamien interessiert, muss ich sagen, dass ich es unendlich schade finde, dass man dort seine eigene Geschichte so gnadenlos auszulöschen versucht.
Sowas wurde in Europa auch gemacht. Gibt ja keine alten Götterhaine mehr.
Aber gerade dort, wo die allerersten Hochkulturen entstanden sind, tut das richtig weh. Hoffentlich bleibt der südliche Irak davon verschont, denn sonst kennt man die Überreste der ersten Hochkultur bald nur noch von alten Bildern, weil die Originale zu Staub gesprengt wurden.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Die Menschen, die gezwungen werden, diesen Massakern zuzusehen, sehen das vielleicht etwas anders. ISIS Massaker sind auch keine Folge kriegsbedingter Verrohung sondern entsprechen schlichtweg der Ideologie dieses "Staates" und werden überall stattfinden, wo der IS einfällt.



Massenhinrichtungen entspringen meistens irgend einer Idiologie, in einem anderen Kontext machen sie auch meistens keinen "Sinn", da sie nur im Zusammenhang einer idiolgischen Ausrichtung "sinnvoll" erscheinen. Hinrichtungen im großen Stil durch kriegsbedingte Verrohung sind hingegen ehr die Ausnahme, meist handelt es sich dabei ehr um die Hinrichtung kleiner Gruppen, oder einzelner Personen. In der Regel äußert sich kriegsbedingte Verrohung aber ehr in Plünderung, Brandschatzung, physische Erniedrigung und Vergewaltigung.
Neu sind idiologische Hinrichtungen auch nicht, kamen im lauf der Geschichte immer wieder vor, bis heute, sei es die gezielte Ermordung islamischer Bevölkerung während der Kreuzzüge gewesen, sei es die gezielte Exikution jüdischer und politischer Gegner unter den Nationalsozialisten in besetzten Gebieten gewesen, sei es die Hinrichtung politischer Gegner und ethnischer Gruppen unter den roten Khmer gewesen, sei es die gezielte massenhafte Tötung "ungläubiger" unter dem IS aktuell.
Die Geschichte ist voll von idiologisch geprägten Hinrichtungen in nennenswerten Größenordnungen.
Der IS macht da also nichts was in irgend einer Art und Weise neu, oder "besonders" wäre.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Als jemand, der sich sehr für die Geschichte des antiken Messopotamien interessiert, muss ich sagen, dass ich es unendlich schade finde, dass man dort seine eigene Geschichte so gnadenlos auszulöschen versucht.
> Sowas wurde in Europa auch gemacht. Gibt ja keine alten Götterhaine mehr.
> Aber gerade dort, wo die allerersten Hochkulturen entstanden sind, tut das richtig weh. Hoffentlich bleibt der südliche Irak davon verschont, denn sonst kennt man die Überreste der ersten Hochkultur bald nur noch von alten Bildern, weil die Originale zu Staub gesprengt wurden.


Naja die Amerikaner haben doch auch keinen Wert auf die geschichtlichen Überreste gelegt und damit dem Labd quasi die Vergangenheit geraubt. Als man das Land besetzt hat, wurde einzug das Ölministerium geschützt, der Rest wurde ignoriert und der Plünderung freigegeben. 
Da ist auch schon sehr viel verloren gegangen.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (12. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Massenhinrichtungen entspringen meistens irgend einer Idiologie, in einem anderen Kontext machen sie auch meistens keinen "Sinn", da sie nur im Zusammenhang einer idiolgischen Ausrichtung "sinnvoll" erscheinen. Hinrichtungen im großen Stil durch kriegsbedingte Verrohung sind hingegen ehr die Ausnahme, meist handelt es sich dabei ehr um die Hinrichtung kleiner Gruppen, oder einzelner Personen. In der Regel äußert sich kriegsbedingte Verrohung aber ehr in Plünderung, Brandschatzung, physische Erniedrigung und Vergewaltigung.
> Neu sind idiologische Hinrichtungen auch nicht, kamen im lauf der Geschichte immer wieder vor, bis heute, sei es die gezielte Ermordung islamischer Bevölkerung während der Kreuzzüge gewesen, sei es die gezielte Exikution jüdischer und politischer Gegner unter den Nationalsozialisten in besetzten Gebieten gewesen, sei es die Hinrichtung politischer Gegner und ethnischer Gruppen unter den roten Khmer gewesen, sei es die gezielte massenhafte Tötung "ungläubiger" unter dem IS aktuell.
> Die Geschichte ist voll von idiologisch geprägten Hinrichtungen in nennenswerten Größenordnungen.
> Der IS macht da also nichts was in irgend einer Art und Weise neu, oder "besonders" wäre.


Es behauptet ja keiner, daß der IS die Grausamkeit erfunden habe. Zu was aber führt dich diese Erkenntnis? "Nichts Besonderes", also egal? Das Herabspielen der Morde des ISIS ist keine Lösung für irgendetwas und führt auch in der Folge zu keinem akzeptablen Standpunkt. Wenn unsere Multikulti-Fetischisten genug Islamisten in Europa gespeichert haben, werden wir es am eigenen Laib erfahren. Dann werden die ISIS-Horden unsere Kasernen stürmen und uns mit unseren eigenen Waffen niedermachen. Das sind ja tolle Aussichten, die sich aus dem "ach, egal" ergeben.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Der IS ist eine regionale Erscheinung, von denen kommt niemand nach Europa und stürmt Kasernen. So ein Schmarrn.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der IS ist eine regionale Erscheinung, von denen kommt niemand nach Europa und stürmt Kasernen. So ein Schmarrn.


Ihre Sympathisanten sind bereits in unseren Kasernen! Dazu braucht es niemanden von Außen, der sie stürmt. Und ja, das ist wirklich Schmarrn.

@ Leob12
Unter anderem, aber so ganz stimmt das dann auch nicht. Die Rekonstruktion des Zikkurates von Ur wurde von den Amerikanern bewacht.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Es behauptet ja keiner, daß der IS die Grausamkeit erfunden habe. Zu was aber führt dich diese Erkenntnis? "Nichts Besonderes", also egal? Das Herabspielen der Morde des ISIS ist keine Lösung für irgendetwas und führt auch in der Folge zu keinem akzeptablen Standpunkt. Wenn unsere *Multikulti-Fetischisten* genug Islamisten in Europa gespeichert haben, werden wir es am eigenen Laib erfahren. Dann werden die ISIS-Horden unsere Kasernen stürmen und uns mit unseren eigenen Waffen niedermachen. Das sind ja tolle Aussichten, die sich aus dem "ach, egal" ergeben.



Die Morde massiv zu dramatisieren ist ebenfalls keine Lösungen und für auch zu keinem Standpunkt. 
Wieso immer diese Polemik gegen Leute, die etwas weltoffener denken als du? Braucht man anscheinend, Argumente sind nämlich Mangelware. 

Ja, die Islamisten werden Kasernen stürmen, die von Soldaten mit Waffen und scharfer Munition bewacht werden. Meine Güte, gehts noch sinnfreier? 
Außerdem schießen die IS-Soldaten sowieso schon auch mit deutschen Waffen, ergo brauchen sie keine Kasernen stürmen


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ihre Sympathisanten sind bereits in unseren Kasernen! Dazu braucht es niemanden von Außen, der sie stürmt. Und ja, das ist wirklich Schmarrn.



Und für diese Behauptung hast du sicher eine seriöse Quelle, oder?
wie viele Sympathisanten sind das denn? Eine Hand voll? Ob die reichen, um Kasernen zu übernehmen?


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der IS ist eine regionale Erscheinung, von denen kommt niemand nach Europa und stürmt Kasernen. So ein Schmarrn.


Was glaubst du, wieviele aus europäischen und anderen Ländern zum IS oder anderen Terrorgruppen gegangen sind? 2013 waren es bereits 125.000.
In Frankreich z.B. gibt es mehr Symphatie für den IS als im Gazastreifen. 16 % der Bevölkerung Frankreichs finden den IS klasse. Bei den 18 bis 24 jährigen sind es 27 %. In Deutschland ist die Symphatie für ISIS glücklicherweise mit 3 % deutlich geringer.  Gibt es allerdings keinen Bruch mit der aktuellen Entwicklung, ist das "Europäische Kalifat" nach  ISIS Vorbild nur eine Frage der Zeit.

"When the Syrian Arab Army managed to withstand the waves of terrorist  herds and didn’t collapse like planned for, NATO started importing  radical anti-Islamic Islamist Jihadists from all parts of the world. UN  special envoy to Syria Lakhdar Ibrahimi confessed there were more than  40,000 foreign terrorists in Syria in a statement he made in April 2013,  our estimates from reliable sources from the Syrian security and from  activists confirm there were more than 125,000 terrorists were smuggled  mostly into Syria from Turkey which shares with Syria an over 800  kilometers long borders."
Syria: Even from Chile! - SyriaNews

"A poll of French opinion on Islamist group ISIS (also known as ISIL) show one out of ever  six residents of the country as having a positive view of the terror  group. Sixteen percent of French residents said that they would support  the establishment of an Islamic “caliphate” in Iraq and Syria, and  perhaps beyond.
    French residents expressed the highest percentage of support for the  Islamist group among residents of the three European countries polled on  the issue – and in fact, more French residents as a percentage of the  population support ISIS than do residents of Gaza, where only 13% of the  population said they would be happy to see an Islamist state in the  Middle East."
Poll: ISIS More Popular in France than in Gaza - Defense/Security - News - Arutz Sheva


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und für diese Behauptung hast du sicher eine seriöse Quelle, oder?
> wie viele Sympathisanten sind das denn? Eine Hand voll? Ob die reichen, um Kasernen zu übernehmen?


Ex-Bundeswehrsoldaten kämpfen für den Islamischen Staat - SPIEGEL ONLINE
IS: Ehemalige Bundeswehr-Soldaten kämpfen in Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Beim IS beliebt wegen des Drills: Bundeswehr alarmiert: Ex-Soldaten wandern zu Dschihadisten ab - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Militärgeheimdienst warnt vor Islamisten in der Armee - Politik - Süddeutsche.de

Sollen wir jetzt spekulieren, dass kein einziger zu seiner aktiven Zeit bei der BW auf den Gedanken gekommen ist und es abgesehen von denen, die bereits für den IS kämpfen, keine weiteren gibt, die ähnliches vorhaben?


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (12. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Morde massiv zu dramatisieren ist ebenfalls keine Lösungen und für auch zu keinem Standpunkt.
> Wieso immer diese Polemik gegen Leute, die etwas weltoffener denken als du? Braucht man anscheinend, Argumente sind nämlich Mangelware.


Was kann man denn da dramatisieren?
Und hier ist ein weiterer Punkt. Nur weil ich nicht bedingungslos alles einer angeblich schönen bunten Multikulti-Gesellschaft unterordne, heißt daß doch nicht, daß ich generell gegen Ausländer oder nicht "weltoffen" bin. Schön? Überall Müll und Dreck. Bunt? Blaue Augen und eine blutige Nase. Multikulti? Döner. Klingelts? Wir brauchen gerade sogar dringend ein paar Ausländer, denn 150.000 Lehrstellen sind unbesetzt, weil unsere Schulabgänger, Deutsche wie Migranten, ungebildete Horden sind, die sich die Unternehmen einfach nicht antun wollen. Das heißt im Klartext, daß solange unser Schulsystem nur noch Deso Doggs produziert, wir uns vernünftige Leute aus dem Ausland holen müssen.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, die Islamisten werden Kasernen stürmen, die von Soldaten mit Waffen und scharfer Munition bewacht werden. Meine Güte, gehts noch sinnfreier?
> Außerdem schießen die IS-Soldaten sowieso schon auch mit deutschen Waffen, ergo brauchen sie keine Kasernen stürmen


Du meinst also, daß unsere Dickerchen die Kasernen gegen die Fanatker verteidigen würden? Das glaube ich aber nicht. Da kommen einfach 100 oder 200 Islamisten und plündern die Kaserne. Da kann keiner was gegen unternehmen.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2015)

@Vorposter:
Lass mal die Polemik weg, vielleicht kann man dann mit dir diskutieren. Sowas führt zu nichts und dafür ist mir meine Zeit auch zu schade  



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ex-Bundeswehrsoldaten kämpfen für den Islamischen Staat - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> IS: Ehemalige Bundeswehr-Soldaten kämpfen in Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Beim IS beliebt wegen des Drills: Bundeswehr alarmiert: Ex-Soldaten wandern zu Dschihadisten ab - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> Militärgeheimdienst warnt vor Islamisten in der Armee - Politik - Süddeutsche.de
> ...



Ich kann mich täuschen, aber wandern von überall her Personen, zum Teil eben auch Ex-Soldaten, zum IS? Was soll daran jetzt so besonders sein? 


> Die Islamisten könnten sich durch die "professionelle militärische Ausbildung" regelrecht von der Bundeswehr angezogen fühlen, heißt es in der Antwort der Bundesregierung weiter. Demnach sei die zwar kurze, aber vielseitige Grundausbildung der Bundeswehr für bereits radikalisierte Einzeltäter attraktiv. Gerade „Schulungen im Orts- und Häuserkampf sowie im Umgang unter anderem mit Maschinenwaffen, Panzerfäusten und Sprengmitteln“ seien ein ideales Terror-Training.


Toll, wie schön man da verallgemeinert. Als ob jeder Soldat in der BW in der Grundausbildung mit Panzerfäusten herumballert oder unzählige Male mit Sprengstoff hantieren darf. 
Als nächstes lernen sie noch alle wie man einen Leopard steuert oder wie man Kampfjets fliegt.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Was glaubst du, wieviele aus europäischen und anderen Ländern zum IS oder anderen Terrorgruppen gegangen sind? 2013 waren es bereits 125.000.
> In Frankreich z.B. gibt es mehr Symphatie für den IS als im Gazastreifen. 16 % der Bevölkerung Frankreichs finden den IS klasse. Bei den 18 bis 24 jährigen sind es 27 %. In Deutschland ist die Symphatie für ISIS glücklicherweise mit 3 % deutlich geringer.  Gibt es allerdings keinen Bruch mit der aktuellen Entwicklung, ist das "Europäische Kalifat" nach  ISIS Vorbild nur eine Frage der Zeit.



125.000?
Wer sagt das?
Und woher kommen die Prozentzahlen? Hat einer eine Umfrage in der Fußgängerzone gemacht?



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ex-Bundeswehrsoldaten kämpfen für den Islamischen Staat - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> IS: Ehemalige Bundeswehr-Soldaten kämpfen in Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Beim IS beliebt wegen des Drills: Bundeswehr alarmiert: Ex-Soldaten wandern zu Dschihadisten ab - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> Militärgeheimdienst warnt vor Islamisten in der Armee - Politik - Süddeutsche.de
> ...



Ach so, ehemalige Soldaten-Gleich 25 Stück, wie der Spiegel sagt. 25 Stück sind natürlich eine gewaltige Masse. 
Ich dachte, es sind aktive Soldaten, die in den Kasernen darauf warten, die Waffen zu zücken.

Und mit den Artikeln vermutest du also, dass in der Bundeswehr ein schlafender Riese sitzt, der nur auf das Signal wartet, alles zu übernehmen?


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> @Vorposter:
> Ich kann mich täuschen, aber wandern von überall her Personen, zum Teil eben auch Ex-Soldaten, zum IS? Was soll daran jetzt so besonders sein?
> 
> Toll, wie schön man da verallgemeinert. Als ob jeder Soldat in der BW in der Grundausbildung mit Panzerfäusten herumballert oder unzählige Male mit Sprengstoff hantieren darf.
> Als nächstes lernen sie noch alle wie man einen Leopard steuert oder wie man Kampfjets fliegt.


Natürlich nicht nur von der BW. Ich wurde lediglich nach Quellen hierfür gefragt. Wurde ja fast so dargestellt, als hätte ich mir ausgedacht, dass es IS-Anhänger/Sympathisanten bei der BW gibt.

Und yo, wenn man will, lernt man all das.
Ich war nur 12 Monate da. Habe eine goldene Schützenschnur erhalten und die Vorbereitung mitgemacht, die man für Auslandseinsätze braucht.
Im Anschluss gab es sogar 3 Monate in der Kampftruppe. Ausgebildet wurde ich an Pistole, Sturmgewehr, Maschinengewehr, Panzerfaust und zusätzlich gab es eine Granatenausbildung. Dazu kam auch eine umfangreiche Ausbildung im Wolf.
Wenn einer will, dann kann er dort genug lernen, obwohl er nur 3 Monate länger als normal gemacht hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Klingelts? Wir brauchen gerade sogar dringend ein paar Ausländer, denn 150.000 Lehrstellen sind unbesetzt, weil unsere Schulabgänger, Deutsche wie Migranten, ungebildete Horden sind, die sich die Unternehmen einfach nicht antun wollen.


Blödsinn, die 150.000 Lehrstellen sind primär deswegen offen weil die zum einen Wirtschaft inzwischen völlig absrude Ansprüche an Lehrlinge stellt, da werden für die Stelle als Tierarzthelferin, als Bürokauffrau, oder Informatikkaufmann Azubis mit Abitur und einem Notendurchschnitt von 1.0 gesucht wo die Stelle auch mit jemanden besetzt werden könnte der die mittlere Reife und einen Notendurchschnitt von 3.0 hat.
Es wird sich von der Wirtschaft beschwert das der Malerlehrling in Deutsch nur eine 3 hat und in Englisch auch, obwohl das für sein Berufsprofil völlig ausreichende Noten sind, immerhin muss ein Maler ehr selten Korrespondenz auf hohen Niveau mit einem Engländer halten, oder aber einen fehlerfreien Roman schreiben. 
Dazu kommt noch das wir durch die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung in Europa, grade aus Ländern wie Spanien, Portugal, Italien, Irland und Griechenland, viele gut ausgebildete junge Arbeitskräfte bekommen die hier Arbeit suchen weils in der Heimat keine gibt und man deshalb auswandert um woanders Arbeit zu finden. Das macht es für die Wirtschaft natürlich atraktiv auf den Markt zuzugreifen und die Ausbildung schleifen zu lassen, was sich aber vermutlich in einigen Jahren, Jahrzehnten rächen wird. 
Und nicht zuletzt haben wir noch den Umstand das diverse Ausbildungsberufe inzwischen einfach völlig unatraktiv geworden sind, wer will zum Beispiel Bäcker lernen wen er
a) nach der Ausbildung nur schwer einen Job findet
b) der Job, so er ihn findet für die Arbeitszeit miserabel entlohnt wird
c) es keine aussichtsreichen Perspektiven im dem Beruf gibt.

Deutschland braucht keine "dringend notwendige Zuwanderung" Deutschland braucht endlich mal wieder eine Wirtschaft die auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück kommt und den jungen Menschen eine realisitsche Perspektive gibt, weil die fehlt momentan auch hier, neben massiven Investitionen in das Lehrmaterial und die Qualtität des deutschen Schulwesens.



Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Du meinst also, daß unsere Dickerchen die Kasernen gegen die Fanatker verteidigen würden? Das glaube ich aber nicht. Da kommen einfach 100 oder 200 Islamisten und plündern die Kaserne. Da kann keiner was gegen unternehmen.



Vieleicht solltest du das mal den Islamisten in Russland übermitteln, die sollen einfach mal 100 - 200 Mann zusammensziehen und paar russische Kasernen plündern wen das so einfach ist. 
Eine deutsche Kaserne zu "plündern" ist nicht einfacher als eine Kaserne in Frankreich, England, Russland, oder den USA zu überfallen.
Von daher ehr unwahrscheinlich, erst recht wenn man dazu 100-200 Mann benötigt, die alles andere als unauffällig sind.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Wurde ja fast so dargestellt, als hätte ich mir ausgedacht, dass es IS-Anhänger/Sympathisanten bei der BW gibt.



Sympathisanten für irgendwas findest du immer überall.
Das auf die Bundeswehr festzumachen, ist quatsch.
Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass der Anteil der Bundeswehr Leute, die eher rechts denken, deutlich größer ist. 
Aber ich spekuliere nur.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sympathisanten für irgendwas findest du immer überall.
> Das auf die Bundeswehr festzumachen, ist quatsch.
> Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass der Anteil der Bundeswehr Leute, die eher rechts denken, deutlich größer ist.
> Aber ich spekuliere nur.


Und Salafisten sind nicht rechts?
Dass die Leute beim Militär eher rechts als links sind, finde ich gut. Was soll dort irgendein Pöbel, der schon beim Anschauen der deutschen Flagge das Kotzen bekommt?
So etwas soll mich im Notfall verteidigen? Na, vielen Dank.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht nur von der BW. Ich wurde lediglich nach Quellen hierfür gefragt. Wurde ja fast so dargestellt, als hätte ich mir ausgedacht, dass es IS-Anhänger/Sympathisanten bei der BW gibt.
> 
> Und yo, wenn man will, lernt man all das.
> Ich war nur 12 Monate da. Habe eine goldene Schützenschnur erhalten und die Vorbereitung mitgemacht, die man für Auslandseinsätze braucht.
> ...



Klar kann jemand das alles lernen, wenn er will. Aber ein großer Teil macht das eben nicht. Hier wird es so dargestellt als ob jeder lernt, wie man nahezu alles bedient. Das stimmt so halt nicht. 
Liest man den Focus-Artikel könnte man glauben, dass jeder der die Grundausbildung durchgemacht hat ein perfekter Terrorist wäre, aber das entspricht doch auch nicht der Realität. Ich gebe offen zu dass ich nicht ganz auf dem neuesten Stand bin, was die Ausbildung in der BW betrifft, deswegen die Frage: Lernt man asymmetrische Kriegsführung in der Grundausbildung? 
Das wäre für einen Terroristen vermutlich ziemlich hilfreich, was nicht heißen soll, das so Dinge wie taktische Bewegung im Gelände, Feuerdisziplin oder generell Handhabung der Waffe nutzlos wären. 

Worüber man sich meiner Meinung nach mehr Sorgen machen müsste wären von der Türkei ausgebildete Rebellen, denn diese werden speziell in asymmetrische Kriegsführung geschult. Darüber hat sich bis jetzt kaum jemand beschwert.



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Und Salafisten sind nicht rechts?
> Dass die Leute beim Militär eher rechts als links sind, finde ich gut. Was soll dort irgendein Pöbel, der schon beim Anschauen der deutschen Flagge das Kotzen bekommt?
> So etwas soll mich im Notfall verteidigen? Na, vielen Dank.



Warum diese Übertreibung? 
Es geht hier wohl eher darum, dass sich in der Armee sicher Neonazis befinden, und diese könnten auch gewalttätig werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Inszeniert oder nicht, Hinrichtung bleibt Hinrichtung und ist gleich verwerflich, zumindest meiner Meinung nach. Nur neigt man eben dazu, Dinge die man nicht sieht als weniger schlimm einzustufen.



Also ich sehe da schon einen qualitative Unterschied, ob man jemanden hinrichtet, weil man ihn (nach welchen Richtlinien auch immer) als Feind/Kriminellen/Gefahr betrachtet, oder ob man jemanden hinrichtet, um andere Einzuschüchtern, Stärke zu demonstrieren und Medienaufmerksamkeit zu erlangen. Letzteres zeigt eine ungleich geringere Wertschätzung menschlichen Lebens und erweitert das Opferspektrum imens. Praktisch kann der IS zum erreichen DIESER Ziele jeden Ermorden, was umgekehrt heißt, dass es keinerlei Möglichkeit gibt, sich davor zu schützen - außer mitzumachen. Im Falle des IS wohl sogar mit ziemlich viel Engagement mitmachen, wenn man die Gerüchte zur Hinrichtung höherrangiger Mitglieder bedenkt.
Vor einer Hinrichtung im Rahmen eines "normalen" Todesurteils ist dagegen jeder sicher, der sich an die vorgegebenen Regeln hält (solange kein Rassismus das Einhalten unmöglich macht), ohne dass er auch noch aktiv Terror verbreiten muss.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Lernt man asymmetrische Kriegsführung in der Grundausbildung?
> 
> Warum diese Übertreibung?
> Es geht hier wohl eher darum, dass sich in der Armee sicher Neonazis befinden, und diese könnten auch gewalttätig werden.


Zum ersten: Nein. Du bist Soldat. Sowas lernst du vielleicht in der Offiziersausbildung und nicht als Mannschafter.

Das ist keine Übertreibung. Unter den vielen Menschen, die ich bei der BW kennenlernen durfte, war nicht ein Nazi dabei und rechts waren doch viele.
Ich bin auch eher rechts und nun?
Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer und komme mit denen öfters in Kontakt als die meisten anderen Deutschen, die mich in eine Schublade stecken wollen.

Seit wann muss man Neonazi sein, um gewalttägig zu werden? Hinrichtungen, die sich mit der Art des IS vergleichen ließen, sind von Neonazis aber wohl weniger zu befürchten, oder?


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Zum ersten: Nein. Du bist Soldat. Sowas lernst du vielleicht in der Offiziersausbildung und nicht als Mannschafter.


Eben. Deswegen ist es Schwachsinn zu sagen: Oh, der hatte die Grundausbildung, welche ein perfektes Training für Terroristen liefert.



> Das ist keine Übertreibung. Unter den vielen Menschen, die ich bei der BW kennenlernen durfte, war nicht ein Nazi dabei und rechts waren doch viele.
> Ich bin auch eher rechts und nun?


Mir ging es darum dass irgendwer das Kotzen kriegen sollte. Ist sowas wirklich nötig? 
Im Gegenzug könnte ich auch sagen: Mir sind etwas reflektierter und differenziert denkende linke Personen lieber als irgendjemand der beim Anblick von Schwarz-Rot-Gold fast einen Orgasmus bekommt. 

Ich war selbst ein Jahr beim Heer und ich würde mich überhaupt nicht übermäßig patriotisch bezeichnen. Generell sind viele bei Armeen wegen dem Geld oder weil es auch eine der letzten Möglichkeiten war. Die Zahl, welche aus "Liebe zum Vaterland" Soldat wird, dürfte mittlerweile doch relativ gering sein. 



> Seit wann muss man Neonazi sein, um gewalttägig zu werden? Hinrichtungen, die sich mit der Art des IS vergleichen ließen, sind von Neonazis aber wohl weniger zu befürchten, oder?


Ich kenne die genauen Zahlen nicht, aber wenn irgendwelche Übergriffe oder Angriffe gegen "Ausländer" stattfinden, dann doch recht häufig von Personen mit neonazistischem Hintergrund, oder nicht? 
Nein, man muss kein Neonazi sein um gewalttätig zu werden. Aber Neonazis werden eher gewalttätiger gegenüber "Ausländern" (Begriff für alles gegen die Neonazis etwas haben, so genau wissen sie es teilweise ja auch nicht). 

Klar muss man so etwas in Deutschland weniger fürchten. Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass Neonazis dazu nicht fähig wären, sondern es liegt daran, das Deutschland ein Rechtsstaat ist. Die Situation hier ist gänzlich anders als im Nordirak bzw Syrien. Deswegen hinkt der Vergleich gewaltig. 

Außerdem hat man schon gesehen wohin rechtradikales Gedankengut führen kann.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man schon gesehen wohin rechtradikales Gedankengut führen kann.


Ja, zu hunderten und tausenden Menschen, die mit Messern im 21. Jhdt geköpft werden.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug könnte ich auch sagen: Mir sind etwas reflektierter und differenziert denkende linke Personen lieber als irgendjemand der beim Anblick von Schwarz-Rot-Gold fast einen Orgasmus bekommt.


Mir auch.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (13. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2NkjNvwuaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (13. Juli 2015)

Eine russische Hackergruppe hat ein Video aus dem Umfeld von McCain ergattert, welches eine gefakte ISIS-Hinrichtung zeigt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ouj6OLvgtjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"A leaked video showing staged ISIS execution video has gone viral recently on social media network.

The video was hacked by a group of Russian hackers called “Cyber  Berkut”. The group claimed to have stolen the footage from an electronic  device reportedly belonging to one on US senator John McCain’s staffer.


The authenticity of the video has not been verified yet.

In the footage which was taken inside a film studio, two actors play the  executioner and the prisoner in orange jumpsuit, mimicking the  sickening execution videos frequently published by the terror group.

Miraculously enough, all ISIS prisoners are shown calm, composed and  almost satisfied with their fate. This has repeatedly raised the  eyebrows of many internet viewers around the world about the  authenticity of these videos."

Fake ISIS execution video leaked


----------



## Poulton (14. Juli 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Eine russische Hackergruppe hat ein Video aus dem Umfeld von McCain ergattert, welches eine gefakte ISIS-Hinrichtung zeigt.


Debunked: Debunked: CyberBerkut Video Supposedly Showing Staged ISIS beheading of Foley | Metabunk
Zumal: Eine russische "Hackergruppe" die schon in der Vergangenheit durch ähnliche Fakes aufgefallen ist und eine Haus- und Hofseite des syrischen Regimes. Ein typischer Regelsatzverwerter/Bashartreadsyou/[zukünftigen Multiaccountnamen einfügen]-Post also.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Juli 2015)

Hey, man glaubt sonst keinem, aber irgendwelchen Typen aus dem Internet sofort, sowas nenne ich heuchlerisch. Aber ok, um seinen Standpunkt zu untermauern ist einigen Leuten halt alles recht.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (14. Juli 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Debunked: Debunked: CyberBerkut Video Supposedly Showing Staged ISIS beheading of Foley | Metabunk
> Zumal: Eine russische "Hackergruppe" die schon in der Vergangenheit durch ähnliche Fakes aufgefallen ist und eine Haus- und Hofseite des syrischen Regimes. Ein typischer Regelsatzverwerter/Bashartreadsyou/[zukünftigen Multiaccountnamen einfügen]-Post also.


Das obige Video existiert also nicht? Und warum sollen wir einen "zukünftigen Multiaccountnamen" einfügen?


----------



## Poulton (14. Juli 2015)

Bashartreadsyou schrieb:


> Das obige Video existiert also nicht?


Ein pixliges YT-Video, welches nur auf irgendwelchen Truther- sowie russischen und syrischen Propagandaseiten verbreitet wird. Das sagt, neben dem verlinktem debunk, wohl alles darüber aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (17. Juli 2015)

Kabumm...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EhQIu5790uA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube, der Panzer wird das überstanden haben.


----------



## Bashartreadsyou (17. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Panzer wird das überstanden haben.


Der Panzer ist jetzt vermutlich unbrauchbar.


----------



## beren2707 (18. Juli 2015)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Hier wurden einige Beiträge ausgeblendet, die mit dem Thema offensichtlich nichts mehr zu tun hatten. Fortführungen dieser Diskussion werden kommentarlos ausgeblendet und geahndet.

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## Laudian (22. Juli 2015)

Und noch einmal:

Bitte beim Thema bleiben. Hier geht es um Ereignisse in Syrien.

"IS in Europa" und "Kosovokrieg" sind da definitiv zu weit ab vom Thema, als dass man die Diskussion hier noch mit unterbringen könnte.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Und noch einmal:
> 
> Bitte beim Thema bleiben. Hier geht es um Ereignisse in Syrien.
> 
> ...




Falls es dem geschätzten Herrn Moderator noch nicht aufgefallen sein sollte, es ging in dem Thread eigentlich noch nie nur um Syrien, schon seid der ersten Seite ging es immer wieder um den IS im allgemeinen, Auswirkungen auf andere Länder und wie andere Länder damit in Verbindung stehen. Der Thread hat also schon seid Anfang an wenig "ausschließlich" mit dem ehr schlecht gewählten Titel zu tun, was auch nur logisch ist, da das Thema viel zu tiefgreifend und komplex ist um es nur auf Syrien selbst runterzubrechen. Sollte der Moderation dieser Umstand entgangen sein empfehle ich die letzten 14 Seiten  mal durchzulesen.
Aus diesem Grund sehe ich diese letzte moderative Maßnahme, sowie die mit ihr in Zusammenhang stehenden Verwarnungen, als ungerechtfertigt und unangebracht an.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Juli 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Und noch einmal:
> 
> Bitte beim Thema bleiben. Hier geht es um Ereignisse in Syrien.
> 
> ...



Der Kosovokrieg wurde doch mMn eher als ein vergleichendes Beispiel hergenommen und nicht ausführlich diskutiert. 
Genauso hat das Thema Syrien/IS direkte Auswirkungen auf Europa, auf die Wahrnehmung des Islam in Europa oder wird durch aus Europa abwandernde IS-Anhänger beeinflusst. 

Man kann das Thema zwar direkt auf die Überschrift "Syrien" fixieren, aber dann ist die Diskussion, welche hier eigentlich recht sachlich verlaufen ist, ganz schnell tot, weil es dazu viel weniger zu sagen gibt und es doch eher speziell ist.  Vielleicht sollte man den Thread umbenennen?


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Thread umbenennen?


Es gibt doch schon einen Daesh-Fred: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/355219-is-is.html. Wundert mich sowieso, warum man die nicht schon längst zusammengelegt hat.


----------



## Laudian (23. Juli 2015)

Wie Poulton sagte gibt es bereits einen Thread für allgemeine IS-Diskussionen. Selbst wenn es diesen nicht gäbe, könnte ihn jemand erstellen um über den IS zu diskutieren.

Thema dieses Threads dagegen ist/war die Lage in Syrien, und Sätze wie "Dass der IS in Europa angekommen ist liegt an der Einwanderungspolitik" haben nicht mehr den geringsten Bezug zu Syrien und sind demnach off-Topic, und wenn wir Offtopic nicht entsprechend ahnden führt dies inbesondere bei politischen Diskussionen schnell dazu, dass das ursprüngliche Thema nicht mehr sinnvoll diskutiert werden kann.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

Während man in unseren Medien den eigentlichen Syrien-Konflikt so gut wie gar nicht aufgreift  und alle Beiträge nur darauf gerichtet sind, uns ideologisch darüber zu informieren, wie "böse" doch Assad ist, dass die Bevölkerung ihn loswerden möchte und man ihn also unbedingt stürzen muss, begibt sich die USA mit ihrer jeder rechtlichen Grundlage entbehrenden Aggressionspolitik in eine neue gefährliche Runde.

Es war seltsam und  unheimlich günstig, dass der IS  praktisch aus dem Nichts in Syrien auftauchte, nachdem Assad  mit dem Abtransport sämtlichen Giftgases aus Syrien, der USA jede Grundlage in Syrien einzufallen und ihn zu stürzen, entzogen hatte.
Aber durch das Erscheinen und die Verbreitung des IS hat die USA einen neuen Weg gefunden, völkerrechtswidrig in Syrien einzufallen. Was für ein Recht hat die USA eigentlich, sich in die inneren Angelegenheiten von Syrien einzumischen? Ein UN-Mandat liegt bis heute nicht vor!
Doch nun unterstützt die USA nicht mehr nur ihnen nützliche Rebellentruppen im Land, bombardieren den IS und fügen ihm aber interessanter Weise keinen Schaden zu. Nein! Nun haben sie schon *selbst ausgebildete US-Rebellen-Truppen in Syrien und bedrohen Assad*, wenn er diesen illegalen US-Truppen in seinem Land  Schaden zufügt, mit der Bombardierung syrischer Truppen! Das bedeutet zwangsläufig, dass Assad sich nicht wehren darf, wenn er von diesen US-Truppen angegriffen wird! 
Diese neue Stufe der *USA-Aggression* ist nun nicht einmal mehr durch ein Mandat ihres eigenen Kongresses abgesegnet.  Zu wichtig ist die geopolitsche Bedeutung Syriens für die USA, dass sie jede rechtliche Instanz mit Füßen treten, um Syrien unter ihren Einfluß und Kontrolle zu bringen. 
Damit zündelt die USA nicht nur im syrischen Raum, sondern provoziert einen viel größeren Stellvertreterkrieg, der uns auch in Europa treffen wird.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfjL028wVS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfjL028wVS4


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2015)

Was anderes als RT hast du da nicht parat?


----------



## schlumpi13 (11. August 2015)

Ich brauche auch nichts anderes!

Falls dir in der Berichterstattung Fehler auffallen, kannst du uns gern darüber informieren


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2015)

Uns? Wohl eher dich^^ 
Wie schon gesagt, RT ist contra USA, deswegen schenke ich dem keinen Glauben. Und zwar weil man sich beide Seiten, oder vielleicht einen objektiven Bericht (da kannst du gerne einen Kopfstand machen, das ist RT nicht) anhören und sich dann eine Meinung bilden. 
Wenn dir das reicht, ok, dann brauch ich mit dir gar nicht diskutieren, weil du nur das hörst was du hören willst.


----------



## schlumpi13 (12. August 2015)

*"Während die USA erklären, die syrische Regierung sei am  Aufstieg  von Dschihadisten im Bürgerkriegsland verantwortlich, sagte  nun der  ehemalige Geheimdienstchef des Pentagons, Michael Flynn, in  einem Al  Jazeera-Interview, dass 2012 US-Politiker sehr genau wussten,  dass die  Hauptkräfte hinter dem Aufstand in Syrien Extremisten waren,  dennoch  unterstützten sie diese bewusst. ..."





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=eoPzwRi3H1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoPzwRi3H1A


*@ Loeb12*
Warum sollte es mich interessieren, was du von RT hälst!
Du kannst RT keine Falschmeldung etc. nachweisen und bringst auch nichts anderes zum Syrienkonflikt.

Von daher ist dein Beitrag Off-topic!


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2015)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Du kannst RT keine Falschmeldung etc. nachweisen und bringst auch nichts anderes zum Syrienkonflikt.



Sie lassen aber mal gerne andere Fakten außer Acht oder berichten nur das, was ihnen ins Weltbild passt.
Und einseitige Berichterstattung ist eben unseriös und damit unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Leob12 (12. August 2015)

Dann melde den Post hast, mal sehen ob die Moderatoren das auch als OT ansehen. 
Ein Hinweis darauf, das dieses Video unseriös ist (weil einseitig), ist kein Spam. 

Warum soll man da also drüber diskutieren? Würdest du einem Video von Fox News zu dem Thema glauben? Wenn nicht würde ich auch sagen: "Na dann forsche selbst nach ob sie Fehler gemacht haben". Somit kann man jede Quelle irgendwie rechtfertigen. Das ändert jedoch nichts daran, das die Quelle trotzdem unseriös bleibt^^


----------



## JePe (12. August 2015)

Falls irgendwen interessiert was Herr Flynn tatsaechlich gesagt hat - hier gibt es das Interview im Original. Ganz ohne Interpretationen, Deutungen, Auslegungen, Andeutungen, Hinzufuegungen und / oder Weglassungen. Journalismus eben statt Propaganda.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Falls irgendwen interessiert was Herr Flynn tatsaechlich gesagt hat - hier gibt es das Interview im Original. Ganz ohne Interpretationen, Deutungen, Auslegungen, Andeutungen, Hinzufuegungen und / oder Weglassungen. Journalismus eben statt Propaganda.



Naja ob Al Jazerea (Sender im Besitz des frühreren Emirs von Katar) jetzt den besseren Journalimus bietet, sei mal dahingestellt. Zumal Katar einer der Verbündeten der USA ist.

Das ist dann halt Propoganda von der anderen Seite. Die Wahrheit ist vermutlich wie so oft irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## JePe (12. August 2015)

Mir ging es nicht um Schulnoten fuer bestimmte Medien - meine diesbezuegliche Meinung duerfte inzwischen deutlich geworden sein; wer Postillen wie rtdeutsch, sputniknews & Co. fuer journalistische Trutzburgen im Medienmainstream haelt, der ist exakt so dumm, wie die Macher dahinter ihn haben wollen.

Mir ging es darum, dass diejenigen, die die Ansichten von Herrn Flynn interessieren, sie sich unter dem von mir geposteten Link im Original anhoeren koennen. Ich habe da viel Subjektives und viele Konjunktive gehoert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. August 2015)

JePe schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht um Schulnoten fuer bestimmte Medien - meine diesbezuegliche Meinung duerfte inzwischen deutlich geworden sein; wer Postillen wie rtdeutsch, sputniknews & Co. fuer journalistische Trutzburgen im Medienmainstream haelt, der ist exakt so dumm, wie die Macher dahinter ihn haben wollen.



Die russischen Medien verfolgen natürlich ein Interesse. Es wäre dumm, dass anzuzweifeln. Aber die Medien von uns (oder wie in diesem Fall Katar) verfolgen auch Interessen. Es wäre genauso dumm, dass anzuzweifeln.



JePe schrieb:


> Mir ging es darum, dass diejenigen, die die Ansichten von Herrn Flynn interessieren, sie sich unter dem von mir geposteten Link im Original anhoeren koennen. Ich habe da viel Subjektives und viele Konjunktive gehoert.



Und wer sagt dir, dass keine Kürzung oder Weglassung durch Al Jazerea stattgefunden hat?


----------



## schlumpi13 (13. August 2015)

Da hier solch eine Nachfrage an Videos von RT herrscht, will ich eure Ungeduld natürlich nicht weiter strapazieren. Ich habe ja ein neues Video für euch!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTB0cvuCuxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTB0cvuCuxA



JePe schrieb:


> Mir ging es darum, dass diejenigen, die die Ansichten von Herrn Flynn  interessieren, sie sich unter dem von mir geposteten Link im Original  anhoeren koennen. Ich habe da viel Subjektives und viele Konjunktive  gehoert.



...und das konntest du nur, weil du durch RT darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurdest. 
Wenn erst RT dich dazu anregt, selbstständig zu prüfen, zu hinterfragen und zu recherchieren und dich mit dem Thema Syrien auseinanderzusetzen, hatte ich genau die richtige Quelle gewählt!
Ich bin mir sicher, wenn du RT eine falsche Faktenlage hättest nachweisen können, hättest du uns das wissen lassen. 


*Und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema Syrien:*

*"Russland will auch die syrische Regierung ins Boot der Koalition gegen  den „Islamischen Staat“ bringen. Dafür lud die russische Regierung den  saudischen Außenminister, Adel al-Jubair, nach Moskau, um zwischen den  kontroversen Positionen von Riad und Damaskus zu vermitteln. Dennoch  scheint Saudi Arabien, was die Position hinsichtlich Präsident Baschar  al-Assad angeht, unverändert hart zu bleiben."





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=1bQw_0ESKyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bQw_0ESKyM*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die russischen Medien verfolgen natürlich ein Interesse. Es wäre dumm, dass anzuzweifeln. Aber die Medien von uns (oder wie in diesem Fall Katar) verfolgen auch Interessen. Es wäre genauso dumm, dass anzuzweifeln.



Es wäre ebenfalls dumm anzunehmen, dass die Wahrheit über Aussagen einer bestimmten Person irgendwo zwischen der 1:1 Aufzeichnung der Aussagen dieser Person und einer z.T. gegenläufigen "Interpretation" dieser Aussagen liegt. Verdammt dumm sogar.
Welche Interessen Interviewer und Interviewter(!) mit ihren Formulierungen verfolgen, ist ein komplexes Thema. Aber wenn man das in einem Interview gesagte als aussagekräftig einstuft - und das macht Post 143 und das darin gepostete Video offensichtlich -, dann ist die einzige definitiv originalgetreue Wiedergabe des Interviews wohl das Interview selbst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre ebenfalls dumm anzunehmen, dass die Wahrheit über Aussagen einer bestimmten Person irgendwo zwischen der 1:1 Aufzeichnung der Aussagen dieser Person und einer z.T. gegenläufigen "Interpretation" dieser Aussagen liegt. Verdammt dumm sogar.
> Welche Interessen Interviewer und Interviewter(!) mit ihren Formulierungen verfolgen, ist ein komplexes Thema. Aber wenn man das in einem Interview gesagte als aussagekräftig einstuft - und das macht Post 143 und das darin gepostete Video offensichtlich -, dann ist die einzige definitiv originalgetreue Wiedergabe des Interviews wohl das Interview selbst.



Und woher weiß ich, dass das Interview, das mir präsentiert wird, die originalgetreue Wiedergabe ist? Genau, gar nicht.

Ergo gibt es keinen Grund (und das war meine ursprüngliche Aussage) Al Jazera mehr zu vertrauen, als RT.

Ist meiner Meinung nach beides Propaganda, nur aus verschiedenen Richtungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und woher weiß ich, dass das Interview, das mir präsentiert wird, die originalgetreue Wiedergabe ist? Genau, gar nicht.
> 
> Ergo gibt es keinen Grund (und das war meine ursprüngliche Aussage) Al Jazera mehr zu vertrauen, als RT.



Wen du danach gehst das die Vollständigkeit des Interviews manipuliert sein könnte kannst du im Grunde keiner Quelle trauen, da es im Grunde jeder Sender es zurechtstuzen könnte. Man muss in dem Fall ggf. auch einfach mal einer Quelle trauen wen sie sagt es sich dabei um das vollständige Interview handelt, oder sie explizit sagt das es nur ausgewählte Teile des Interviews sind.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wen du danach gehst das die Vollständigkeit des Interviews manipuliert sein könnte kannst du im Grunde keiner Quelle trauen, da es im Grunde jeder Sender es zurechtstuzen könnte. Man muss in dem Fall ggf. auch einfach mal einer Quelle trauen wen sie sagt es sich dabei um das vollständige Interview handelt, oder sie explizit sagt das es nur ausgewählte Teile des Interviews sind.



Oder man kann sich mehrerer Quellen bedienen, in dem Fall bei einem Interview vielleicht schwerer, aber RT als "Wahrheit" anzusehen und alle die anders denken sollen doch beweisen was daran falsch wäre, sowas ist doch einfach nur 
Besagte Person hat wahrscheinlich noch nie wirklich recherchiert, in dem Fall bringt er sogar nur eine Sekundärquelle in der schon Deutungen und Interpretationen, möglicherweise auch Fälschungen (ob bewusst oder unbewusst sei mal dahingestellt) enthalten sein können (und das ist mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit der Fall). Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht nur auf RT sondern allgemein auf alle möglichen Beiträge. Bei RT weiß man aber das da Propaganda gemacht wird, deswegen traue ich der Quelle keineswegs, schon gar nicht wenn es die einzige sein soll. Dasselbe wie ich weder der Bild noch dem Spiegel sofort glaube. (waren jetzt nur 2 Beispiele).


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Oder man kann sich mehrerer Quellen bedienen, in dem Fall bei einem Interview vielleicht schwerer, aber RT als "Wahrheit" anzusehen und alle die anders denken sollen doch beweisen was daran falsch wäre, sowas ist doch einfach nur



Natürlich sollte man nach mehreren Quellen schauen.
Das sollte man immer wen man sich über irgend ein Thema informiert, ob das nun politischer Natur ist, oder Hardware betrifft, oder ein Auto das man kaufen möchte.
Es wird überall getrixt, eine spezielle Sichtweise aufs Thema angewendet, manipuliert und zurechtgebogen, folglich sollte man immer schauen was andere dazu schreiben und schauen inwieweit Quellen voneinander abweichen und ob evt. die goldene Mitte die Wahrheit sein könnte, oder ob die Präsentation einer Quelle so glaubhaft ist das man sie für annehmbar halten kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wen du danach gehst das die Vollständigkeit des Interviews manipuliert sein könnte kannst du im Grunde keiner Quelle trauen, da es im Grunde jeder Sender es zurechtstuzen könnte. Man muss in dem Fall ggf. auch einfach mal einer Quelle trauen wen sie sagt es sich dabei um das vollständige Interview handelt, oder sie explizit sagt das es nur ausgewählte Teile des Interviews sind.



Stimme ich dir absolut zu. Nur RT zu kritiseren (was ja auch nachvollziehbar ist) nur um dann als Quelle Al Jazera zu präsentieren, ist meiner Meinung nach naiv.


----------



## Leob12 (13. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte man nach mehreren Quellen schauen.
> Das sollte man immer wen man sich über irgend ein Thema informiert, ob das nun politischer Natur ist, oder Hardware betrifft, oder ein Auto das man kaufen möchte.
> Es wird überall getrixt, eine spezielle Sichtweise aufs Thema angewendet, manipuliert und zurechtgebogen, folglich sollte man immer schauen was andere dazu schreiben und schauen inwieweit Quellen voneinander abweichen und ob evt. die goldene Mitte die Wahrheit sein könnte, oder ob die Präsentation einer Quelle so glaubhaft ist das man sie für annehmbar halten kann.



Genau deswegen finde ich es mühselig diese Videos (man könnte ja jedes x-beliebige YT-Video hernehmen welches irgendwie mit Syrien zu tun hat) als Basis für eine Diskussion anzusehen wenn man demjenigen, der sie postet, erstmal erklären muss, warum diese Quelle einseitig ist und deswegen für eine halbwegs objektive und sachliche Diskussion über Syrien nur bedingt geeignet ist. 
Man kann das RT-Video dagegen wunderbar als Quelle für die Manipulation der Medien hernehmen, wenn man das Interview mit dem Video selbst vergleicht und analysiert, wie und in welchem Zusammenhang Sätze aus dem Interview verwendet werden um ein gewisses Bild zu erzeugen.


----------



## Laudian (14. August 2015)

Das driftet hier schon wieder zu sehr in eine "Welche Medien sind vertrauenswürdig"-Diskussion ab.

Es ist denke ich offensichtlich, dass man einem Aufzeichnung eines Interviews selbst mehr Glauben schenken kann als einem Medium, welches behauptet, in einem Interview wäre XYZ gesagt worden, ohne dies durch eine Aufzeichnung belegen zu können.

Ab dieser Stelle aber bitte nicht weiter auf dieses Thema eingehen. Wenn ihr über Medien diskutieren möchtet, könnt ihr das in einem eigens dafür erstellten Thread tun, aber bitte nicht wieder diesen mit aller Gewalt ins Offtopic treiben.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2015)

_Edit: Oops, das ist ein Mod vor mein Post gegrätscht._



Spoiler






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und woher weiß ich, dass das Interview, das mir präsentiert wird, die originalgetreue Wiedergabe ist?



Es ist das Original-Interview vom Sender des original Interviewers und du siehst den original Interviewten und kannst sehen, dass die zu hörenden Aussagen lippensynchron sind. Viel originalgetreuer gehts nicht, oder?



> Ergo gibt es keinen Grund (und das war meine ursprüngliche Aussage) Al Jazera mehr zu vertrauen, als RT.



Wenn es für dich keinen Grund gibt, Al Jazeera mehr Kompetenz beim Thema "Al Jazeera Interviews" zuzusprechen, als Russia Today, dann tuts mir leid. Das 100%ige Medieninkompetenz, Unverständniss des Begriffes "Quelle" und blinde Putinhörigkeit.


----------



## hann96 (30. September 2015)

Wie dumm man nur sein kann -_-. Da sagt McCain ernsthaft, dass Amerikanische Jets aufsteigen sollen, damit die dann die russischen aus Syrien vertreiben. Haben gerade die heute nachrichten berichtet...

Leider kann Obama ja nicht weiter machen. Ich befürchte, dass er der einzig vernünftige Mensch dort ist (von den Politikern). Ist ja aber auch eigentlich nichts neues...


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Oktober 2015)

McCain: Russland greift von CIA trainierte Rebellen an - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de

Die USA unterstützen mit ihrem Auslandsgeheimdienst also fremde Gruppierungen in einem souveränen Land (Syrien) um gegen die Regierung eben jenes Landes zu arbeiten?

Ist das nicht jene Einmischung in innere Angelegenheiten eines Landes, die laut Aussagen hoher westlicher Politiker völkerrechtswidrig ist?


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2015)

Viel schlimmer ist ja, dass die Russen ganz offenbar überhaupt keine Stellungen der IS angreifen, sondern ausschließlich Rebellen des Assad Regimes.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer ist ja, dass die Russen ganz offenbar überhaupt keine Stellungen der IS angreifen, sondern ausschließlich Rebellen des Assad Regimes.



Wieso schlimm? Sie stimmen ihre Angriffe mit der aktuellen Regierung ab. 

Schlimmer ist, dass fremde Staaten (USA, GB, Frankreich, Saudi-Arabien) Grupperiungen unterstützen, die gegen die Regierung gewaltsam vorgehen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist das Einmischen in innere Angelegenheiten eines Landes sowie die Unterstützung und Ausrüstung mit Waffen an Rebellen doch völkerrechtswidrig, nach Aussagen hochrangiger Militärs und Politiker des Westens.

Aber wenn sie (der Westen) das machen, ist das plötzlich ok? Ist schon bisschen heuchlerisch, oder?


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso schlimm? Sie stimmen ihre Angriffe mit der aktuellen Regierung ab.



Die Russen unterstützen ein diktatorisches Regime. 
Ist ein wenig heuchlerisch, oder?
Andererseits ist Russland ja auf dem besten Weg zu einer Diktatur, von daher passt das wieder.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen unterstützen ein diktatorisches Regime.
> Ist ein wenig heuchlerisch, oder?
> Andererseits ist Russland ja auf dem besten Weg zu einer Diktatur, von daher passt das wieder.


Der Großteil der Menschen in Russland steht hinter Putin.
Daran ändern paar Demonstranten in Moskau nichts.
Abgesehen davon, dass es dort keine Diktatur geben wird, wäre eine im Sinne des Volkes handelnde Diktatur wohl besser als eine demokratisch gewählte Regierung, die nicht im Sinne des Volkes handelt.

Es ist Assads Regime, unter dem eine kulturelle Vielfalt in Syrien leben konnte.
Gemäßigte Rebellen sind ein Märchen.
Sie werden bezahlt und laufen zum IS über, wenn diese mehr Geld bieten.
Was bringt der Kampf gegen die Menschenschlächter des IS, wenn vor Ort keine verbündete Regierung ist? Es wäre das totale Chaos.


----------



## padme (23. Oktober 2015)

Der eigentliche Auslöser war im Jahr 2011 der sogenannte Arabische Frühling, bei dem auch das Volk in Syrien auf die Strasse ging um für Demokratische Strukturen einzutreten, habt ihr das vergessen? 
In vielen anderen Ländern hat das funktioniert, aber in Syrien klammert sich ein Regime mit aller Kraft an die Macht, und bringt lieber Tod, Elend und Verderben über das eigene Volk, dass mittlerweile schon soweit geht, dass gut ein paar Millionen Syrer Ihr eigenes Land verlassen haben, weil die zustände nicht mehr zu ertragen sind. 
Gib einem Menschen Macht, und er wird lieber zugrunde gehen, als auch nur etwas davon abzugeben.

Und aus einer ganz einfachen Überlegung heraus kann ich ganz klar Partei ergreifen, der Westen lebt überwiegend in einer Demokratie, das Volk in Syrien wollte ursprünglich mal Demokratie, und deshalb kann ich das Vorgehen der Westlichen Streitkräfte gutheissen, und das Russische Vorgehen, ein Regime an der Macht zu halten, welches kein Rückhalt mehr unter der Bevölkerung hat, nur verurteilen.
Schaut euch doch um in Deutschland, was vor 3 Wochen am Münchener Hauptbahnhof los war, die Syrer verlassen doch nicht, in einer schon an Völkerwanderung grenzenden Masse ihr Land, weil sie Assad und sein Regime so toll finden.

Das der ganze Krieg mittlerweile aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, und jetzt natürlich jeder mitmischen will, ist traurig, und natürlich kann jeder das anderes sehen, und zb. auch Russalnd toll finden, hab ich kein Problem damit.


----------



## thunderofhate (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem amerikanischen Imperialismus, den sie seit Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs auf Kosten von zig tausenden toten Zivilisten weltweit führen.
Da geht es nicht um demokratische Strukturen. Es ist reine Einfluss- und Machtpolitik.
Gezielte Destabilisierung zur Verfolgung eigener Interessen unter dem Deckmantel der heiligen Demokratie.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Da geht es nicht um demokratische Strukturen. Es ist reine Einfluss- und Machtpolitik.



Macht Russland nicht genau das gleiche?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Macht Russland nicht genau das gleiche?



Macht China nicht genau das gleiche?
Alle großen Nationen / "Supermächte" machen das. Da geht es um den Erhalt der eigenen Macht und wirtschaftlichen, sowie politischen Vormachtsstellung.
Darum kann das handeln Russlands auch nicht verwerflicher sein als das der USA, oder China, oder England, oder Frankreich, oder, oder, oder...
Es ist alles gleich verwerflich und noch verwerflicher ist das handeln der Menschen in diesen Ländern die das für ihr jährliches neues iPhone, ihr 5 Euro T-Shirt und die 25 Euro Jeans mitmachen.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist alles gleich verwerflich und noch verwerflicher ist das handeln der Menschen in diesen Ländern die das für ihr jährliches neues iPhone, ihr 5 Euro T-Shirt und die 25 Euro Jeans mitmachen.



Ja glaubst Du denn, Deine 100 Euro-Markenjeans werden woanders hergestellt?

Die werden genauso in Bangladesch und Vietnam zusammengenäht.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen unterstützen ein diktatorisches Regime.
> Ist ein wenig heuchlerisch, oder?
> Andererseits ist Russland ja auf dem besten Weg zu einer Diktatur, von daher passt das wieder.


Machen wir doch auch, guck mal welchen Ländern u.A. Gabriel da in Arabien in den Arsch kriecht. 
Ihr könnt euch ja mal vorstellen was diese Länder mit Frauen wie von "Pussy Riot" gemacht hätten
und was Russland gemacht hat.


> In vielen anderen Ländern hat das funktioniert


In vielen?
Nein in Tunesien, nur dort. Andere sind stabiler als Syrien, andere haben keine Revolutionen gehabt
nur Demos und Reformen bekommen.
Aber die Revolutionen waren nicht in vielen Ländern erfolgreich.

Ach ja Putin handelt vielleicht im Sinne der Russen, aber nicht grade zu ihrem Wohle.


----------



## thunderofhate (24. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Macht Russland nicht genau das gleiche?


Nun, sie tun nicht so, als würden sie der Heilsbringer sein. Finde ich wesentlich authentischer.
Außerdem spielen sie nicht Weltpolizei.


----------



## JePe (24. Oktober 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Finde ich wesentlich authentischer.



Ist das jetzt Satire?

_Was, russische Soldaten in Syrien? So ein "hysterischer" Quatsch, erdacht von CIA-Propagandisten. Flugzeuge? Was fuer Flugzeuge? Ach so. Die. Da sind "humanitaere Gueter" drin. Was, ihr wollt da mal reinschauen? Pfft. Fliegen wir eben einen Umweg. Na gut, sind eben doch Soldaten und Flugzeuge von uns dort. Aber damit wollen wir den IS bekaempfen. Grosses Russenehrenwort!

_Also im Prinzip derselbe "authentische" Mist wie erst auf der Krim und dann im Donbass, nur komprimiert in wenigen Tagen statt quaelend lange.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Oktober 2015)

Na ja, in Hinblick auf Heuchelei nehmen sich die beiden Nationen nicht viel. Wie ich das sehe, unterstützen die USA in Syrien das, was sie in der Ukraine verurteilen und Russland bekämpft in Syrien das, was es in der Ukraine fördert. Dennoch bin ich ganz klar für die USA, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich in der Demokratie das einzige System für dauerhaften Frieden sehe. Andererseits ist die Haltung aber auch wieder schwierig, denn mit Waffengewalt Demokratie voranzutreiben, um damit dauerhaften Frieden zu bewirken, ist, gelinde gesagt, merkwürdig. Ach, ich bilde mir ja oft ein, politische Vorgänge zu verstehen, aber in Syrien geb ich auf. Was soll man zu Syrien noch für ne Meinung haben? Das ist ein von heilosem Chaos zerrissenes Fleckchen Erde.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, in Hinblick auf Heuchelei nehmen sich die beiden Nationen nicht viel. Wie ich das sehe, unterstützen die USA in Syrien das, was sie in der Ukraine verurteilen und Russland bekämpft in Syrien das, was es in der Ukraine fördert. Dennoch bin ich ganz klar für die USA, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich in der Demokratie das einzige System für dauerhaften Frieden sehe. Andererseits ist die Haltung aber auch wieder schwierig, denn mit Waffengewalt Demokratie voranzutreiben, um damit dauerhaften Frieden zu bewirken, ist, gelinde gesagt, merkwürdig. Ach, ich bilde mir ja oft ein, politische Vorgänge zu verstehen, aber in Syrien geb ich auf. Was soll man zu Syrien noch für ne Meinung haben? Das ist ein von heilosem Chaos zerrissenes Fleckchen Erde.



Dumm nur das die USA und andere "demokratische" Staaten das Ganze halbe letzte Jahrhundert bis heute so absolut nichts dafür getan haben um zu beweisen das Demokratie die einzige ist was Frieden bringt, siehe:

1.) Koreakrieg
2.) Vietnamkrieg
3.) Schweinebucht-Invasion auf Kuba
4.) Iranputsch
5.) Falklandkonflikt
6.) Afgahnistankrieg der UDSSR
7.) Bürgerkrieg in Nicaragua unter Beteiligung der USA
8.) US-Invasion in Granada 1983
9.) erster Golfkrieg
10.) Afgahnistankrieg der USA
11.) zweiter Golfkrieg
12.) arabischer Frühling
13.) Iraq-/Irankrieg
14.) Kosovo-Krieg

Nur um mal 14 Beispiele zu nenen, was immer noch nur ein kleiner Bruchteil der Konflikte ist an denen sich die hoch gelobten Demokratien aus Eigennutz, politischen Interessen, oder wirtschaftlichen Interessen beteiligt haben.
Bis jetzt hat der Westen und seine Demokratien die letzten 70 Jahre nur bewiesen das man auch nur eines kann, zum eigenen Machterhalt, aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen und politischen Kalkül Elend und Leid in der Welt zu verursachen.

Von daher, Demokratie sorgt nicht im geringsten für mehr Frieden und Gerechtigkeit, sondern beweist eigentlich genau das Gegenteil und immer wen es den Demokratien grade ins Konzept passt hatte man bis dato auch kein Problem damit Diktatoren zu Partnern zu machen, ihnen zur Macht zu verhelfen, oder sie für eigene Interessen einzuspannen: (Gadaffi / Lybien, Saddam Husain / Irak, Franco / Spanien, Stalin / UDSSR, Pinochet / Chile, Charles Taylor / Liberia, der Schah / Iran, Pol Pot / Kambotscha, Assad /Syrien - lange Jahre ein geschätzter Partner, auch im Westen, usw.)

Die westlichen Demokratien sind also auch nicht besser als jede Diktatur was ihr handeln nach außen angeht.
Und was mich ganz persöhnlich daran anwidert ist, das man immer so tut als tue man alles nur zum Wohle anderer und aus besten demokratisch / freiheitlichen Absichten, diese scheinheilige Lügerei mit der man da zu Werke geht und versucht das eigene Handeln zu rechtfertigen, einfach widerlich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Oktober 2015)

Nun, der Westen innerhalb seiner Grenzen ist jedenfalls ein gutes  Beispiel dafür, dass Demokratie Frieden bringt. In Europa tobten über  einen Zeitraum vieler Jahrzehnte oder gar Jahrhunderte immer wieder  schlimme Kriege, noch vor 70 Jahren hatten wir in Deutschland die  schlimmste Diktatur aller Zeiten. Und wie ist es uns seitdem ergangen?  Seitdem in Europa flächendeckend die Demokratie Fuß gefasst hat, geht es  uns besser denn je. Wir leben friedlich nebeneinander, machen  Kompromisse, gestalten Europa gemeisam. Das könnte in anderen Gefilden  dieser Welt genauso sein, wenn, ja wenn sich die Mentalität nicht so  sehr von unserer unterscheiden würde, wenn es dort mehr Leute gäbe, die  an Demokratie glauben würden, wenn die Vernunft, der Pragmatismus und  die Zivilisiertheit dort in einem ausreichendem Maße vorhanden wäre. 

Dennoch hast du natürlich Recht. Wir, ich sag mal die USA und die EU (die USa mehr, die EU-Staaten weniger) sind im letzten halben Jahrhundert faktisch oft die Brandstifter gewesen oder haben zur Verschärfung eines Konflikts beigetragen.


----------



## Husalah (25. Oktober 2015)

In Europa hat die Demokratie aber eine ganz andere Geschichte als in den Staaten in denen sie exportiert wird, in Europa war das ein Jahrhunderte Langer Prozess und über Generationen in diese Staatsform reinwachsen. 
Auch für die USA hat die Demokratie eine ganz andere Geschichte, beides aber starke Entwicklungen die ganz andere Voraussetzungen als der Nahe Osten & Afrika hatten. 
Wenn man demokratische Entwicklungen einfach in ein Land bringen möchte, dessen Bevölkerung ein ganz anderes Werte und Sozialgefüge als unsere Nationen besitzt, hat das schon lange nichts damit zu tun das man aus edlen Motiven handeln würde die sich dann leider nicht realisieren lassen , sondern man muss dann ganz klar von Vorsatz ausgehen. 
Desweiteren sollten wir Demokratische Staaten uns überlegen ob die Demokratie in ihrer jetzigen Form wirklich das Non plus ultra darstellt, oder wir nicht auch in Betracht ziehen sollten die Demokratie weiterzuentwickeln. 
Auch ist zweifelhaft ob es die Demokratie selber war die den Frieden gebracht hat, oder nicht vielleicht eher der Exzess des 2. Weltkriegs und der folgenden Kriegsmüdigkeit - wovon wir uns allerdings heutzutage wieder einiges abschneiden könnten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja, da sind ein paar interessante Überlegungen bei.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Dennoch hast du natürlich Recht. Wir, ich sag mal die USA und die EU (die USa mehr, die EU-Staaten weniger) sind im letzten halben Jahrhundert faktisch oft die Brandstifter gewesen oder haben zur Verschärfung eines Konflikts beigetragen.



Brandstifter ist meiner MEinung nach zu viel gesagt.
Die denken einfach nie zu Ende, wenn sie was anfangen, das ist das größere Probleme.
Die USA hätten sich in der arabischen Welt durchaus beliebt machen können, wenn sie nach der Insavion des Irak -- auch wenn das eher sinnlos war -- sich um die Leute zu kümmern. Nicht jeder Soldat in der irakischen Armee war auch automatisch ein Kriegstreiber.
Aber die Bush Administration war eben so wie sie war. Da konnte man keine klugen Schritte erwarten.
Und die EU verhandelt ja eher untereinander, wie man den nach außen auftritt, als wirklich mal was zu machen. Dass da nie was bei raus kommt, konnte man schon in den 90ern sehen, beim Kosovo Konflikt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen unterstützen ein diktatorisches Regime.
> Ist ein wenig heuchlerisch, oder?



Sie unterstützen die Regierung. Das ist im Einklang mit dem Völkerrecht. 

Irgendwelche nicht gewählten Terrorgruppen zu unterstützen (so wie die USA, GB, Frankreich, Saudi-Arabien und Katar das machen), ist es definitiv nicht. Sich immer als Moralapostel aufspielen und von Menschenrechten und Völkerrecht sprechen, es dann aber immer selbst brechen, das ist heuchlerisch.

PS: Ist unser strategischer Partner im Nahen Oste nicht Saudi-Arabien? Erkennst du die Ironie?



Threshold schrieb:


> Andererseits ist Russland ja auf dem besten Weg zu einer Diktatur, von daher passt das wieder.



A) Falsch
B) Offtopic



padme schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Auslöser war im Jahr 2011 der sogenannte Arabische Frühling, bei dem auch das Volk in Syrien auf die Strasse ging um für Demokratische Strukturen einzutreten, habt ihr das vergessen?
> In vielen anderen Ländern hat das funktioniert, aber in Syrien klammert sich ein Regime mit aller Kraft an die Macht, und bringt lieber Tod, Elend und Verderben über das eigene Volk, dass mittlerweile schon soweit geht, dass gut ein paar Millionen Syrer Ihr eigenes Land verlassen haben, weil die zustände nicht mehr zu ertragen sind.
> Gib einem Menschen Macht, und er wird lieber zugrunde gehen, als auch nur etwas davon abzugeben.
> 
> Und aus einer ganz einfachen Überlegung heraus kann ich ganz klar Partei ergreifen, der Westen lebt überwiegend in einer Demokratie, das Volk in Syrien wollte ursprünglich mal Demokratie, und deshalb kann ich das Vorgehen der Westlichen Streitkräfte gutheissen, und das Russische Vorgehen, ein Regime an der Macht zu halten, welches kein Rückhalt mehr unter der Bevölkerung hat, nur verurteilen.



Weil die "Demokratisierung" durch westliche Streitkräfte bisher im Nahen Osten ja so blendend funktioniert hat.

Diese Staaten sind Diktaturen, keine Frage. Aber sie waren keine Aufmarschgebiete für Terroristen und sie waren deutlich liberaler als das Regime in Riad (das wir, sprich der Westen, unterstützen).

Ziemlich heuchlerisch.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, in Hinblick auf Heuchelei nehmen sich die beiden Nationen nicht viel. Wie ich das sehe, unterstützen die USA in Syrien das, was sie in der Ukraine verurteilen und Russland bekämpft in Syrien das, was es in der Ukraine fördert. Dennoch bin ich ganz klar für die USA, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich in der Demokratie das einzige System für dauerhaften Frieden sehe.



Siehe zuvor, weil die "Demokratisierung" durch US-Amerikanische Bomber bisher auch super Erfolge gezeigt hat.

Und für welche Demokratie stehen die USA denn bitte noch?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und für welche Demokratie stehen die USA denn bitte noch?



Für garkeine. Was die USA in der Welt die letzten Jahrzehnte und aktuell veranstaltet haben und was sie teilweise sogar bei sich selbst im Land veranstalten ist alles andere als ein Sinnbid für Demokratie und von daher muss ich auch sagen, wen das demokratische Verständnis der USA die Grundlage für das Sinnbild der "Demokratie" darstellen soll schäme ich mich "Demokrat" zu sein.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Oktober 2015)

Völlige Demokratie ist eh eine Illusion


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Oktober 2015)

Demokratie ist eine Illusion in einer kapitalistischen und globalisierten Welt.
Als ob Menschen jemals auf Einfluss und Macht verzichteten, wenn sie sich in einer vorteilhaften Position befinden.
Dennoch schafft die moderne Welt es, die Demokratie in ihrer derzeitgen Form als größtes Gut zu verkaufen.
Man hat die Wahl zwischen Parteien, die nicht unabhägig sind und das Interesse des Volkes nicht oder nur scheinbar vertreten.
Dass alle Medien finanziell ebenso wenig unabhängig sind, wird gerne vergessen, sofern es um die Verbreitung der subjektiv richtigen Wahrheit geht. 

Assad mag nicht die beste Form einer autoritären Regierung darstellen, aber das Chaos in den Staaten, die Teil des arabischen Frühlings sind, gab es vorher nicht.
Es gab in ganz Nordafrika Zeiten, in denen man sich als nicht heimisch aussehender Tourist frei bewegen konnte, ohne sich stets um sein Leben fürchten zu müssen. Es ist gar nicht lange her.
Weicht die Militärdiktatur, folgt der militante Islamismus, der wohl kaum eine bessere Alternative darstellt und den Menschen nicht ansatzweise mehr Rechte einbringt.


----------



## xNeo92x (26. Oktober 2015)

Zum Thema Demokratie kenne ich da ein interessantes, kurzes Video... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wSxXl0qhieI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2015)

Putin ist doch einfach genial.
Er vernichtet die Rebellen, die gegen Assad kämpfen, dass am Ende nur noch Assad und IS 
da sind und dann fällt der Welt die Wahl nicht schwer wen man unterstützt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Putin ist doch einfach genial.


Russland ist in völliger Umklammerung durch den Westen. Es geht darum, die einzigen beiden wichtigen und immer Eisfrteien Häfen zu besetzen. Die Krim sollte in die Nato, Assad mit dem Hafen Latakia aufgerieben werden, egal, wer da einfällt, stört doch die Amerikaner nicht. Putin führt einen verzweifelten und teurer Verteidigungskrieg. Wie das endet wird, werden wir sehen. Ich ahne nichts guten. Warum wird jetzt verstärkt die Türkei umgarnt? Damit es kein Russisch-iranisch-Türkisches Bündnis gibt, welches zusammen mit einem assoziiertem China sehr unangenehm für die USA werden könnte, geht es um die Ölreserven von Saudiarabien.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Damit es kein Russisch-iranisch-Türkisches Bündnis gibt, welches zusammen mit einem assoziiertem China sehr unangenehm für die USA werden könnte, geht es um die Ölreserven von Saudiarabien.



Nein es geht nicht um die Ölresserven in Saudi-Arabien. Die USA sind durch das Fraking im eigenen Land deutlich weniger abhängig geworden was Öl angeht:

Dank Fracking: USA bleibt größter Ölproduzent der Welt « WirtschaftsBlatt.at

Es geht viel mehr darum die politische, wirtschaftliche und militärische Vormachtsstellung der USA im nahen Osten zu erhalten, das man Russland damit eine auswischen könnte indem man Assad stürzt und so einen der wichtigeren russischen Verbündeten absägt, war ein netter Nebeneffekt, den man gerne mitgenommen hätte. Nur scheint Russland das mit allen Mitteln unterbinden zu wollen, seinen syrischen Verbündeten und somit vermutlich auch den Hafen im Mittelmeer, zu verlieren.


----------



## Picassini (27. Oktober 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Völlige Demokratie ist eh eine Illusion



Die gibts auch einfach nirgendwo...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein es geht nicht um die Ölresserven in Saudi-Arabien. Die USA sind durch das Fraking im eigenen Land deutlich weniger abhängig geworden was Öl angeht:.


Es wird das letzte Restchen zu horrenden Kosten aus dem Boden gequetscht. Wie lange funktioniert das? Und danach?


----------



## hann96 (27. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie lange funktioniert das? Und danach?


Dann wird die Welt spätestens verstehen, dass wir den Planeten ausbeuten. Ich möchte diesen Tag, wo das Öl versiegt nicht erleben. 
Das blanke Chaos wird das sein. Ich sehen schon, wie sich die Menschen wegen den letzten Tropfen gegenseitig umbringen - was nochmal von ihrer Dummheit zeugt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2015)

Ihr glaubt wirklich, dass das passiert? 

Nein man wartet nur bis zum letzten Moment mit den notwendigen Maßnahmen
um besser abzukassieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Oktober 2015)

Auf jeden Fall sind wir nicht zwingend auf Erdöl angewiesen. Ich bin allerdings froh, dass ich jetzt lebe und nicht in 100 Jahren, denn die notwendigen industriellen Umstellungen würde ich nicht mitmachen wollen. Das wird sicher kein Spaß und könnte sogar, je nachdem wie weit wir in dieser Sache voraussehen, die schlimmste Krise aller Zeiten werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Oktober 2015)

Macht diese fracking  nicht die Grundwasser untrinkbar ?  Verunreinigt .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Dann wird die Welt spätestens verstehen, dass wir den Planeten ausbeuten. Ich möchte diesen Tag, wo das Öl versiegt nicht erleben.
> Das blanke Chaos wird das sein. Ich sehen schon, wie sich die Menschen wegen den letzten Tropfen gegenseitig umbringen - was nochmal von ihrer Dummheit zeugt.


Das Öl versiegt nicht, es wird immer Öl geben, aber der Preis steigt und der Energiebedarf der Förderung. Öl als billige Energiequelle wird seine Position verlieren. Es passiert im Augenblick genau das, was vorhergesagt wurde. Der Preis steigt, weil die Nachfrage höher als das Angebot ist, eine Volkswirtschaft verbricht, die Nachfrage sinkt, der Preis sinkt, die Nachfrage steigt wieder, der Preis zieht nach und die nächste Volkswirtschaft zerbricht.

Die Flüchtlingsströme sind eine der prognostizierten Effekte. Das ganze wird sich über hundert Jahre hinziehen, Gas reicht etwas länger, Kohle gibt es nur auf dem Papier viel, denn wenn der gesamte Energiebedarf der Menschheit mt Kohle gedeckt werden müßte, wäre deren Reichweite auch tendenziell gering. 

Syrien ist ein Machtkampf im Mittleren Osten. Die USA wollen die Region destabilisieren, die Russen wollen keine Konflikte vor der Haustür. Vermutlich wären massive Waffenlieferungen der Russen an Rebellen in Mexiko ein propates Gegenmittel, was die USA verstehen. Die Regierung in Mexiko zu stürzen und eine USA kritische zu installieren würde die Aktivitäten der USA zurück an eigene Grenzen bringen, anstatt ansonsten überall Unfrieden zu stifften. 

Ideal wäre es natürliuch, wenn der Mensch einfach vernünftige würde. Aber gut, ich werde ja wohl träumen dürfen ...



Split99999 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sind wir nicht zwingend auf Erdöl angewiesen.


Scherzkeks, nichts funktioniert mehr ohne Öl und Gas. Es beginnt ohne Dünger für die Landwirtschaft und zieht sich durch alle Bereiche. Was wir an Enererbaren Energien nuten, sind ein paar Prozent unseres Gesamtenenergiebedarfes. Es sind 25% vom Strom, also gut 10% vom Ge4samtenergieverbrauch abzüglich der gesamten Energie in Halbzeugen und Nahrungsmittel. Das vergessen viele. Die EE in Deutschland deckt darum weit unter 10% unseres Energiebedarfes. Wir sind extrem von Öl, Gas und Kohle abhängig.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt für alles Alternativen. Einige Ideen gibts schon für den Tag X,  andere müssen erst noch geboren werden. Aber solange wir noch genügend  Öl haben, vor allem der Otto-Normalo es verschwenderisch nutzen kann,  wird man sich darüber nur wenig Gedanken machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> ... vor allem der Otto-Normalo es verschwenderisch nutzen kann,  wird man sich darüber nur wenig Gedanken machen.



Otto-Normalbürger denkt halt nur von zwölf bis Mittag. Der macht sich halt keinen Kopf darum wieviel Erdöl in seinen täglichen Produkten steckt (Microgranulat aus Plastik in der Zahnpaster, Wurstverpackungen, Waschmittelverpackungen, Gefrierbeutel, Computer, Fernsehr, Fliegenklatschen, Küchenmesser, Teller, Kleidung, Staubsauger, Stühle, Tische, Schränke, Autos, Schiffe, Kugelschreiber, Hygenehandschuhe, Smartphones, Kameras, Lampen usw. usf. ), was mit dem nicht, oder schwer, recycelbaren Müll passiert den er prodzuiert, ob wer anders irgendwo hungert wärend er die gestern, laut Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum, abgelaufenen Nudeln, Mehl, Gemüse in den Müll wirft, ob andere unter unwürdigsten Bedingungen arbeiten müssen um seine 200 Euro Nike-Schuhe zu prodzuieren, oder die 2 Euro Socken von H&M, oder den neuen 500 Euro Flachbildfernsehr von Philipps, oder das neue Smartphone von LG, Samsung, oder Apple, ect.

Die meisten Leute denken halt das wächst alles an Bäumen, oder wollen es einfach verdrängen das es im Grunde sie selbst sind die dafür sorgen das wir unseren Planeten zu Grunde richten, das nur wegen ihnen einige Beklopte an der Börse, in der Wirtschaft und der Politik ein Vermögen damit machen können indem sie andern Orts Elend und Krieg fördern.

Solange Otto-Normalbürger es nicht schaft seinen Horizont mal weiter auszudenen als das was unmittelbar in seinem Blickfeld / vor seiner Haustür passiert, solange wird sich auch nichts am Zustand ändern und zwar solange nicht bis es den großen Knall gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2015)

Gas ist schon so ne Sache, ich meine es ist auch ein Teil der regenerativen Energien, wenn wir die Biogase betrachten.
Aber auf Öl können wir langfristig gut verzichten. Aber ich muss eingestehen, dass ich das schon ein bisschen ideologisch sehe,
ich bin beileibe kein Ökö, aber wenn ich daran denke, wie viele Autos mit Verbrenner rumfahren muss ich kotzen.
Deswegen ist in mir auch ein Widerstand der keinen Führerschein machen will, bis ich mit einem Elektroauto fahren kann.



> Die Flüchtlingsströme sind eine der prognostizierten Effekte.


Ich hab in Erinnerung, dass als Fluchtursachen andere genannt wurden als es derzeit sind.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sind wir nicht zwingend auf Erdöl angewiesen. Ich bin allerdings froh, dass ich jetzt lebe und nicht in 100 Jahren, denn die notwendigen industriellen Umstellungen würde ich nicht mitmachen wollen. Das wird sicher kein Spaß und könnte sogar, je nachdem wie weit wir in dieser Sache voraussehen, die schlimmste Krise aller Zeiten werden.



In 100 Jahren leben 20 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde. Dann ist alles unschön.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt immer noch die Gaia Hypothese,
bzw. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das möglich ist. Denn wenn es irgendwann zu viele
Menschen gibt wird es verdammt blutig, wir sollten vorsorgen damit das nicht passiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt für alles Alternativen.


Wir verbrauchen mehr an Öl. Gas und Kohle, als an Biomasse nachwächst, viel mehr und das weltweit.
Öl ist vor allem billige Energie. Mit Splarzellen kann man von den Kosten her Strom substituieren, aber
nicht den Energiebedarf der Menschheit, zumindest nicht kurzfristig, dazu müssten riesige Flächen
mit Solarzellen bedeckt werden. Die INstallation mit Strom leitungen dauert. Wir sind jetzt schon dreißig 
Jahre dabei, mit unglaublichem Aufwand die EE vorauszutreiben und sind bei unter 10% unseres Energie-
bedarfes. Wie lange dauert es eohl, bis wir bei 80% sind und wie lange wird es im Rest der Welt dauern.

Die Uhr tickt, das Öl ist knapper, als viele denken.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir verbrauchen mehr an Öl. Gas und Kohle, als an Biomasse nachwächst, viel mehr und das weltweit.
> Öl ist vor allem billige Energie. Mit Splarzellen kann man von den Kosten her Strom substituieren, aber
> nicht den Energiebedarf der Menschheit, zumindest nicht kurzfristig, dazu müssten riesige Flächen
> mit Solarzellen bedeckt werden. Die INstallation mit Strom leitungen dauert. *Wir sind jetzt schon dreißig
> ...



Es dauert nur und geht nicht recht vorran weil wir bei allem was wir tun kapitalistische Grundsätze anlegen. Wäre Geld und wirtschaftlicher Egoismus keine Barriere mehr ginge das extrem fix alles umzustellen weil Kosten / "Wirtschaftlichkeit" keine Rolle mehr spielen würden.
Da aber die meisten Menschen auf diesem Planeten nicht bereit sind ihren Egoismus und Eigennutz zu überwinden und zum wohle der Allgemeinheit zu arbeiten werden wir wohl noch 60 Jahre rumwerkeln, ohne unsere Abhängigkeit von fossilen Brennstoffen zu überwinden.

Oder wie schon mal jemand so treffend gesagt hat: "Hauptsache die Welt geht wirtschaftlicht profitabel zugrunde."


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Oktober 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> [...] werden wir wohl noch 60 Jahre rumwerkeln, ohne unsere Abhängigkeit von fossilen Brennstoffen zu überwinden.


Wir schaffen das vielleicht, die überwiegende Anzahl der Länder hat noch gar nicht in der Richtung gemacht.
Die Anzahl der Konflikt wird zunehmen. Syrien ist nur der Anfang, es droht der große Ukrainekrieg und
was die USA gerade in China beginnt, läuft auch auf Konfrontation hinaus, die in diesem Fall allerdings
durch unrechtmäßige Landnahme der Chinesen begonnen wurde.

Das dumme am einstieg in die EE ist, dass es eine recht große Menge Energie bedarf. Hat man die nicht
mehr, weil das Öl knapp ist, schaut man in die Röhre..


----------



## Pittermann (28. Oktober 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> [...] Da aber die meisten Menschen auf diesem Planeten nicht bereit sind ihren Egoismus und Eigennutz zu überwinden und zum wohle der Allgemeinheit zu arbeiten werden wir wohl noch 60 Jahre rumwerkeln, ohne unsere Abhängigkeit von fossilen Brennstoffen zu überwinden. [...]


Aber, aber! Du erwartest doch nicht von Unternehmern, die unser allerhöchsten Respekt verdienen, dass sie Geld zahlen, ohne eine Aussicht auf ihren persönlichen, wohlverdienten Profit? Das wäre ja noch schöner!


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Oktober 2015)

Wen die Chinesen  anfangen  wie die Menschen hier....also jede Familie mind 2 Autos dann gute Nacht


----------



## Sparanus (5. November 2015)

Wir sollten den Thread in "Was ist im nahen Osten los" umbenennen.

Warum gehen wir nicht effektiver gegen diese Bastarde von Terroristen vor,
außerdem Rückkehrer foltern, verhören und dann erschießen.


----------



## der-sack88 (5. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es dauert nur und geht nicht recht vorran weil wir bei allem was wir tun kapitalistische Grundsätze anlegen. Wäre Geld und wirtschaftlicher Egoismus keine Barriere mehr ginge das extrem fix alles umzustellen weil Kosten / "Wirtschaftlichkeit" keine Rolle mehr spielen würden.
> Da aber die meisten Menschen auf diesem Planeten nicht bereit sind ihren Egoismus und Eigennutz zu überwinden und zum wohle der Allgemeinheit zu arbeiten werden wir wohl noch 60 Jahre rumwerkeln, ohne unsere Abhängigkeit von fossilen Brennstoffen zu überwinden.
> 
> Oder wie schon mal jemand so treffend gesagt hat: "Hauptsache die Welt geht wirtschaftlicht profitabel zugrunde."




So siehts aus. Das ganze wäre ja gar nicht so schwer, wenn man es denn darauf anlegen würde. Ein großer Schritt wäre sicher, diesen Wirtschaftszweig zu verstaatlichen, damit man das ganze ohne Profitzwang durchprügeln könnte. Aber dann würde man ja die Welt auf Kosten derer retten, die es momentan sooo schwer haben... nämlichen die, die von den Strukturen im Energiesektor profitieren, die, die so reich sind, dass sie nicht wissen wohin mit ihrem Geld. Das sind Schicksale!
Wir haben hier z.B. eine Photovoltaikanlage auf dem Dach, die rund das doppelte unseres Jahresverbrauchs produziert. Jetzt einfach eine Möglichkeit finden, dass zu speichern, schon wären wir unabhängig, nachhaltig und könnten gleichzeitig noch 1-2 Elektroautos betreiben. Nur will das ja keiner.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Thread in "Was ist im nahen Osten los" umbenennen.
> 
> Warum gehen wir nicht effektiver gegen diese Bastarde von Terroristen vor,
> außerdem Rückkehrer foltern, verhören und dann erschießen.




Wir habens ja des öfteren versucht, bisher ohne großen Erfolg. Irgendwie verwunderlich: wir bomben denen das Land kaputt, hauen danach ab und dann entwickelt sich bei einigen ein Hass auf den Westen? Kann ja gar nicht sein! Man müsste langfristig für ein gewisses Bildungsniveau in großen Teilen der Bevölkerung sorgen, damit die auf die menschenverachtenden Versprechen der Terroristen nicht mehr so einfach reinfallen. Aber wenn man sich mal anguckt, welche Vorteile der Terrorismus für den Westen hat, wundert es mich nicht, wenn man alles halbherzig angeht. Man hat immer Argumente, um sinnlos Geld für Rüstung zu verprassen, man hat immer einen Deppen, gegen den man im Zweifel Krieg führen kann, wenn eine Wahl ansteht und man bestimmte Bevölkerungsschichten ansprechen will, man kann die Angst in der Bevölkerung nutzen um die Bürgerrechte langsam einzuschränken...


----------



## Sparanus (5. November 2015)

Ja klar Schulen bauen etc ist auch das erste was ich machen würde, wenn man fertig ist.
Aber jetzt sind die Terroristen da und sie müssen weg, restlos weg, keiner darf mehr leben.
Mit Bodentruppen wäre das schon machbarer als mit der Luftwaffe alleine.

Außerdem brauchen diese Leute auch mal etwas Nationalismus. Ein Nationalist würde
gegen so einen Separatismus kämpfen und nicht fliehen.


----------



## OberstFleischer (11. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Thread in "Was ist im nahen Osten los" umbenennen.
> 
> Warum gehen wir nicht effektiver gegen diese Bastarde von Terroristen vor,
> außerdem Rückkehrer foltern, verhören und dann erschießen.


Du meinst also, wir sollen endlich etwas gegen die USA unternehmen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. November 2015)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Du meinst also, wir sollen endlich etwas gegen die USA unternehmen?



Warum nicht? Wir haben doch gelenrt, dass man für Völkerrechtsbruch aus der G8 fliegen kann.

Da stellt sich doch zwangsläufig die Frage, warum die USA (und andere Länder) überhaupt noch in der G8 sind.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2015)

Im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten ja. 
Aber das dies ganz anders aussieht als gegen diese Islamisten ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## OberstFleischer (11. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Wir haben doch gelenrt, dass man für Völkerrechtsbruch aus der G8 fliegen kann.
> 
> Da stellt sich doch zwangsläufig die Frage, warum die USA (und andere Länder) überhaupt noch in der G8 sind.



Ganz einfach, Merkelland ist und bleibt ein Vasalle der USA und wird es immer bleiben.
Solange die USA existiert wird sich darin nichts ändern... Siehe die aktuelle Politik...

Manchem hilft es, mal 1-2 Schritte zurück zu treten um das grosse Ganze zu betrachten.
Preisfrage: Wieso erst jetzt? Wer lügt diesen Menschen in den Flüchtlingsländern etwas vor, daß jedem ein Haus geschenkt würde?
Daß es ihnen an nichts fehlen würde?
Na, zu welchem Zweck?
Kosten eines schutzsuchenden Menschens in Deutschland: 
Mehr als 20000€, mit allem pro Monat in Deutschland...
Im Herkunftsland: Mehr als 20$ pro Monat...
Wieso den Menschen nicht vor Ort helfen?
Keiner würde dann seine Heimat mehr verlassen müßen...

Oder ist das etwa gewollt?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2015)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Du meinst also, wir sollen endlich etwas gegen die USA unternehmen?



Die Sache mit dem totalen Krieg hatten wir ja schon mal und so richtig geklappt hat das nicht.
Was soll man also gegen die größte Wirtschaftsmacht und größte Militärmacht, die dieser Planet je gesehen hat, unternehmen?
Dem BNd sagen, dass er Obama abhören soll?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem totalen Krieg hatten wir ja schon mal und so richtig geklappt hat das nicht.
> Was soll man also gegen die größte Wirtschaftsmacht und größte Militärmacht, die dieser Planet je gesehen hat, unternehmen?
> Dem BNd sagen, dass er Obama abhören soll?



Ausschluss aus der G8, Wirtschaftssanktionen.

China ist ziemlich dicht dran, was die Wirtschaft angeht und Russland ist die größte Atommacht.

Also mit diesen 2 im Boot könnte man den USA schon Einhalt gebieten. Oder ist es Amerikas gottgegenenes Recht sich überall einzumischen?


----------



## OberstFleischer (11. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem totalen Krieg hatten wir ja schon mal und so richtig geklappt hat das nicht.
> Was soll man also gegen die größte Wirtschaftsmacht und größte Militärmacht, die dieser Planet je gesehen hat, unternehmen?
> Dem BNd sagen, dass er Obama abhören soll?



Anderen nicht das Denken überlassen...


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ausschluss aus der G8, Wirtschaftssanktionen.
> 
> China ist ziemlich dicht dran, was die Wirtschaft angeht und Russland ist die größte Atommacht.
> 
> Also mit diesen 2 im Boot könnte man den USA schon Einhalt gebieten. Oder ist es Amerikas gottgegenenes Recht sich überall einzumischen?



China ist eine ganz andere Nummer. Dort gibt es massig Blasen von allem, das fängt schon mit dem demografischen Wandel an, den sich China selbst eingebrockt hat.
Und solange China keine Eigenkreationen in Sachen Know How haben sondern nur alles abkupfern und sich als Werkbank der Welt anbieten, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.
Die Unternehmen, die das Geld machen, sind nun mal nicht in China und auch nicht in Europa.

Jedes Land mischt sich dann ein, wenn es um eigene Interessen geht. Das war schon immer so und das machen auch immer alle. Da kannst du keinen ausnehmen.
Und wenn sich ein Land mehr herausnimmt als andere, dann eben mit der Begründung, dass sie es eben können.

Ich vergleiche das immer mit dem Hund, der sich an den eigenen -- na ja -- leckt. Warum macht er das? Weil er es kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jedes Land mischt sich dann ein, wenn es um eigene Interessen geht. Das war schon immer so und das machen auch immer alle. Da kannst du keinen ausnehmen.
> Und wenn sich ein Land mehr herausnimmt als andere, dann eben mit der Begründung, dass sie es eben können.
> 
> Ich vergleiche das immer mit dem Hund, der sich an den eigenen -- na ja -- leckt. Warum macht er das? Weil er es kann.



Absolute Zustimmung. Aber man sollte dann nicht so scheinheilig sein, wenn andere Länder das auch machen und diese Länder dann kritisieren. Und gerade da sind die USA doch mMn Spitzenreiter im Heucheln.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolute Zustimmung. Aber man sollte dann nicht so scheinheilig sein, wenn andere Länder das auch machen und diese Länder dann kritisieren. Und gerade da sind die USA doch mMn Spitzenreiter im Heucheln.



Wo kritisiere ich die USA nicht? 
Ich kritisiere sie für ihre Einwanderungspolitik, ihre Auslandspolitik, ich kritisiere Us Firmen, die sich die Taschen füllen und nirgends Steuern zahlen -- mit Bewilligung nicht nur der US Regierung -- ich kritisiere den Datenwahn der NSA, mich kotzt es an, dass einige Amerikaner denken, dass ihnen die Welt gehört und sie glauben, dass die USA Gottes Land auf Erden ist. Der Waffenwahn und die Gefängnispolitik darf man nicht vergessen.
Und wenn ich mir die republikanischen Präsidentschaftskandidaten so anschau -- allen voran Donald Trump -- dann würde ich gerne auf den Mars auswandern, wenn so ein Vollhonk tatsächlich US Präsident werden sollte.

Obama ist ja auch kein Heiliger, das wissen wir seit er den Friedensnobelpreis bekommen hat -- aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, was da sonst so im Oval Office sitzen könnte, graust es mir wirklich. 
Da könnte sich Putin dann zum Liebling meiner Träume entwickeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2015)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Kosten eines schutzsuchenden Menschens in Deutschland:
> Mehr als 20000€, mit allem pro Monat in Deutschland...
> Im Herkunftsland: Mehr als 20$ pro Monat...



Kosten 100.000 Menschen in Deutschland zu helfen: vielleicht 2.000.000.000/Monat
Davon in deutsche Arbeitsplätze investiert: 2.000.000.000
relative Wirkung bei den Wählern: "+1"
Kosten 1.000.000 Menschen in Lagern nahe Syrien zu helfen: Vielleicht 200.000.000/Monat
Davon in deutsche Arbeitsplätze investiert: vielleicht 200.000
relative Wirkung bei den Wählern: "+0,1"

Ihr müsst endlich mal aufhören, betriebswirtschaftliche mit volkswirtschaftlichen Rechnungen zu vergleichen. Wenn Bauwirtschaft und Hauseigentümer mit 1 Milliarde Euro Wahlgeschenken beglückt werden soll, dann ist es finanziell egal, ob man damit über Zuschussprogramme Einzelhausbesitzer bezuschusst, oder man dafür größere Gebäude aufkauft und in Flüchtlingsheime umwandelt. Das Geld landet in der hiesigen Wirtschaft und hiesige Unionswähler freuen sich. Schickt man Geld in die Türkei bleiben beide Effekte aus, d.h. man hat diese Ausgaben zusätzlich. Und ja, natürlich würde man mit diesen zusätzlichen Ausgaben da deutlich mehr Menschen helfen. Aber wieso sollte die Politik das? Der Syrienkrieg läuft seit vier (fünf?) Jahren und von Anfang an sind Leute auf der Flucht und sterben dabei. Den hiesigen Wähler und die hiesige Regierung interessiert das erst, seitdem sie vor der deutschen Grenze stehen. Selbst als Griechenland im letzten Jahr den Kollaps von Grenzsicherung und Aufnahmeeinrichtungen meldete, war das Merkel ziemlich egal und 1000 doch-nicht-Tote Flüchtlinge in einem libanesischen Lager haben für die Koalition bestenfalls die Sympathiewirkung von zehn Flüchtlingskindern in Berlin, die eine warme Decke bekommen.



> Wieso den Menschen nicht vor Ort helfen?
> Keiner würde dann seine Heimat mehr verlassen müßen...



Lebenserwartung in der syrischen Heimat: 5 Monate?




Am Rande verwandte Meldung:
Ich-bin-gegen-Kleinwaffen-*WIRTSCHAFTS*minister Gabriel hat Heckler-wir-scheißen-auf-Gesetze-Koch den Export von Maschinengewehren & Co für drei Millionen Euro nach Katar genehmigt. Das gleiche Katar, dass im letzten Jahr wegen IS-Unterstützung am Pranger stand und in dem man für die falsche Meinung lebenslänglich bekommen kann.


----------



## OberstFleischer (12. November 2015)

> Lebenserwartung in der syrischen Heimat: 5 Monate?


Million Syrer seit Beginn russischer Luftangriffe in ihre Häuser zurückgekehrt nur soviel dazu... 
im Übrigen waren natürlich meine Zahlen nicht so "fundiert" wie deine, aber sollten es auch nicht im Kern sein. 
Beschreiben aber die Problematik.
Zumal viele Politiker, Gazetten, Forscher usw. genug Unsinn verfassen/schreiben. 
Du kannst dir denken wen ich alles anspreche, gelle?

Preisfrage:
Wieviele Syrer sind unter den Migranten?

Am Rande:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMNkNbzreoY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7jxQEc7cII
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za_rc2S7fpw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLAOzWs_Zys
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8suTRM-8wqE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2015)

Binnen 40 Tagen sind 10% aller syrischen Flüchtlinge zurückgekehrt? Da hätte ich aber gerne mal einen direkten Link zu der angeblichen UN-Quelle, die das laut russischer Regierung ermittelt haben soll. Ich persönlich konnte sie nicht finden. Genauer: Ich konnte überhaupt keine Quelle finden, die mit so geringer Verzögerung so genaue Angaben über die Lage eines großen Teils der innersyrischen Flüchtlinge machen kann. Die meisten wären froh, wenn sie abschließend sagen könnten, wie die Lage vor 2. Quartalen war und russische Staatsmedien behaupten den Überblick von vor 2 Tagen zu haben?
Sorry, aber das klingt nach einer glatten Lüge.


----------



## OberstFleischer (13. November 2015)

Selbst wenn weniger zurückkehren, ist es besser als die Destabilisierungspolitik deiner amerikanischen "Freunde". Die bringt der restlichen Welt und uns nur Leid.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. November 2015)

Wieso Destabiliserung?

Der Irak ist doch wunderbar befriedet und eine stabile Demokratie.


----------



## OberstFleischer (13. November 2015)

Hier eine "kleine" Auflistung : Chronologie der US-Kriegspolitik
und  2012 :               Unterstützung der sogenannten „syrischen Opposition“ 
Sämtliche US-Einsätze sind selbstverständlich reine „Friedensmissionen“.
Was macht die USA auch schon mal gerne während solcher Missionen? 
Man setzt die „Instrumente des Friedens“ ein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht zu vergessen die amerikanischen Ureinwohner...


----------



## hann96 (14. November 2015)

Ich mache mir gerade ganz Große Hoffnungen und glaube auch daran, dass auch ein Putin und Obama einsehen, dass man gegen den IS nur zusammen vorgehen kann.

Was da gerade in Paris passiert, macht einen einfach nur traurig und ist die logische Konsequenz, wenn nur vereinzelte Länder gegen den IS vorgehen.
Wenn dies alle tun (auch DE), dann kann der IS nicht lange überleben.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2015)

Wie gesagt keiner vom IS darf mehr leben. Auch um die Rückkehrer sollte man sich entsprechend kümmern.


----------



## Woohoo (14. November 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> Was da gerade in Paris passiert, macht einen einfach nur traurig und ist die logische Konsequenz, wenn nur vereinzelte Länder gegen den IS vorgehen.
> Wenn dies alle tun (auch DE), dann kann der IS nicht lange überleben.



Und der ARD Moderator fragt gerade zögerlich nach ob das Alluha Akbar Geschrei  ein Hinweis auf einen islamistischen Terrorakt ist .  Über Twitter aus dem Theater: _they Cut everyone One by One_ 
100 Tote alleine in dem Theater  Vielleicht werden mal ordentliche Konsequenzen folgen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. November 2015)

Da unten müsste man eine moderne Armee hinschicken, die einen Feldzug in Kombination mit Infanterie, Panzern und Luftunterstützung gegen den IS startet. Aber unsere Poltiker sind bislang immer nur halbherzig bei der Sache gewesen, weil sich kein westlicher Staat, der so eine Armee aufbieten könnte, die Finger schmutzig machen will.


----------



## der-sack88 (14. November 2015)

Und spätestens jetzt sollte jedem klar sein, warum wir, die im sicheren Teil der Welt leben, denjenigen, die vor diesem Terror fliehen, um jeden Preis helfen müssen. Denn so hart es nach so einem Anschlag klingen mag, in den vom IS kontrollierten Gebieten ist so etwas Alltag. Wir können jetzt nicht Mitleid für die Opfer in Paris heucheln und diejenigen, die den Terror im eigenen Land bereits erlebt haben zum Abschuss freigeben.

Irgendwie bin ich einfach nur noch fassungslos... und es wird sich nur noch verschlimmern. Das brennende Flüchtlingslager deutet entweder auf eine weitere Verbreitung des islamistischen Terrors hin oder auf immer stärker aufkeimenden rechten Terror. Und beides würde auf Dauer zu bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen führen. Und das die Anschläge gelingen konnten, trotz Charlie Hebdo, den Terrordrohungen heute und annähernd Totalüberwachung. Ich versteh es einfach nicht.

Wahrscheinlich wird jetzt endlich militärisch gegen den IS vorgegangen, aber das ist ja nur die halbe Miete. Ob man aus den Fehlern der letzten Interventionen gelernt hat? Man wirds sehen, ich bezweifle es. Wahrscheinlich wird man in Syrien wieder Chaos hinterlassen, einige fundamentalistische Idioten werden auf Menschenfang gehen und es geht von vorne los.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. November 2015)

Nur das sich unter die sogenannten "Flüchtlinge" spielend leicht auch Terroristen mischen können.

Wenn jetzt z.b. ein Syrer oder Iraker hierflieht, woher weiß du, dass das niemand vom IS ist?

Die einzig richtige Reaktion wäre Grenze dicht und niemand von dort mehr reinlassen. Das ist die Politik ihrer Bevölkerung aus Gründen der Sicherheit schuldig. Wieviele Menschen müssen in Europa noch sterben, bevor wir handeln?


----------



## OberstFleischer (14. November 2015)

Wenn es so weitergeht, werden Europäer auch zu Flüchtlingen.
Wer brachte den Terror in diese Staaten?
Oder auch nur als Gehilfe?
Die Kriege existieren dort nicht erst seit 2015.
Wer unterstützte den IS, die ISIS eine lange, lange Zeit und schürte dort den Krieg?
Richtig, WIR.

Tja, wer den Wind sät...

Na, wann kommen die ersten Anschläge wieder in München, Berlin?
Unter den Terror/Wirtschafts-Flüchtlingen sind keine vom IS... Nööööö

Sorry, Gutmenschen und Schlafschafe


----------



## Tiz92 (14. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Da unten müsste man eine moderne Armee hinschicken, die einen Feldzug in Kombination mit Infanterie, Panzern und Luftunterstützung gegen den IS startet. Aber unsere Poltiker sind bislang immer nur halbherzig bei der Sache gewesen, weil sich kein westlicher Staat, der so eine Armee aufbieten könnte, die Finger schmutzig machen will.



Die Amis waren jahrelang mit ner modernen Armee unten, was es gebracht hat sehen wir ja.

Und sie würden den IS mit Bodentruppen innerhalb weniger Wochen fertig machen, allerdings ist die Befürwortung der Bevölkerung für sowas zu gering denn es bringt immer auch Kollateralschäden wie Gefalle mit, außerdem kostet es Milliarden.


----------



## OberstFleischer (14. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8suTRM-8wqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alles Schall und Rauch: Paris von Anschlagsserie schwer getroffen


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2015)

@Kaaruzo
Ich sehe keine Gefahr in der Flüchtlingenaus Terrorsicht. 
Warum auch? 
Das werden sicher alles Leute gewesen sein die bereits lange dort gelebt haben eventuell sogar gebürtige Franzosen. 

Ich denk dabei immer an Pierre Vogel und Co


----------



## OberstFleischer (14. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Ich sehe keine Gefahr in der Flüchtlingenaus Terrorsicht.
> Warum auch?
> Das werden sicher alles Leute gewesen sein die bereits lange dort gelebt haben eventuell sogar gebürtige Franzosen.
> ...



Ach ja? Ernsthaft ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. November 2015)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Die Amis waren jahrelang mit ner modernen Armee unten, was es gebracht hat sehen wir ja.
> 
> Und sie würden den IS mit Bodentruppen innerhalb weniger Wochen fertig machen, allerdings ist die Befürwortung der Bevölkerung für sowas zu gering denn es bringt immer auch Kollateralschäden wie Gefalle mit, außerdem kostet es Milliarden.



Ja, von Al-Qaida hört man kaum noch was, die Terrorgruppe ist also weitgehend zerschlagen. Und der IS konnte erst nach Abzug der Amis an Macht gewinnen. Der ist sozusagen ins Machtvakuum gehüpft, nachdem die Amis ihr Truppenkontingent dort massiv reduziert haben. Das ist zumindest mein Kenntnisstand. Und die Kosten für so einen Feldzug halte ich für akzeptabel, wenn wir solche Anschläge wie jüngst in Frankreich dann nie wieder erleben müssten. Aber ich hab die Weisheit nicht mit Löffeln gefressen. Wenn du ne bessere Idee hast...



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Ach ja? Ernsthaft ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bisher waren die Attentäter meines Wissens Leute, die sich hier radikalisiert hatten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. November 2015)

Und wodurch haben sie sich radikalisiert?

Indem sie die Bibel gelesen haben?
Indem sie die Thora gelesen haben?

Ein Schelm wer hier Zusammenhänge erkennt.

PS: Wie viele jüdische oder christliche Anschläge gab es diese Jahr? In der Welt? In Frankreich?

Ach ich lass es sein. Die Leute wollen den Ernst der Lage nicht erkennen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2015)

Ja Split, das ist akzeptabel. 
Außerdem wie gesagt, wir dürfen keinen einzigen den wir kriegen am Leben lassen.


----------



## Poulton (14. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Indem sie die Bibel gelesen haben?


Bitte hier entlang: Lords Resistance Army


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. November 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bitte hier entlang: Lords Resistance Army



Ach das war die LRA, die in Paris die Anschläge verübt hat? Gut zu wissen.

PS: Wieviele Franzosen starben dieses Jahr schon durch jüdische oder christliche Terroranschläge?

Das die Politik ihre Schuld an dieser Situation hat, ist das eine. Das ihr Appeaser aber jeden der auf die Gefahren hinweist, diffamiert das andere.

Wie sollen die Menschen sich schützen, wenn ihr jeden verachtet, der auf die Gefahren hinweist?

Habt ihr in Geschichte nicht "wehret den Anfängen" gelernt?


----------



## Poulton (14. November 2015)

Du hattest nach christlichen Terrororganisationen gefragt und ich hab dir eine von mehreren genannt. Wo ist da also das Appeasment, die Diffamierung und die Verachtung? Oder ging es dir einfach nur darum, hier einen rant vom Stapel zu lassen?



Split99999 schrieb:


> Der ist sozusagen ins Machtvakuum gehüpft, nachdem die Amis ihr Truppenkontingent dort massiv reduziert haben.


Die wurden nicht nur massiv reduziert, sondern komplett abgezogen:


> [...]
> We didn’t just withdraw our forces. We abandoned, destroyed, or  turned over our equipment, stores, installations, and bases. We  surrendered our most valuable strategic assets, such as control of Iraqi  airspace, soon to become the indispensable conduit for Iran to supply  and sustain the Assad regime in Syria and cement its influence all the  way to the Mediterranean. And, most relevant to the fall of Ramadi, we  abandoned the vast intelligence network we had so painstakingly  constructed in Anbar province, without which our current patchwork  operations there are largely blind and correspondingly feeble.
> [...]
> 
> Iraq?s Decline into Chaos Traces Back to 2011, Not 2003 | National Review Online


----------



## Tiz92 (14. November 2015)

Es ist einfach so schwer die Lage zu analysieren. Gleich wie bei Hitler vor dem 2 WK. Klar es kann mehr passieren, aber andereseits auch nicht. 

Nur mit Luftangriffen werden wir den IS nicht zerschlagen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2015)

Seit wann war der Nationalismus, wie bei Wikipedia angegeben, christlicher Terrorismus?
Er hat sich doch vielmehr selbst zu einer Art Ersatzreligion hoch sterilisiert.

Naja BTT
Aber wir haben diese Leute nicht unterstützt. Im Gegensatz zu den muslimischen Staaten
die z.B. wie der Iran die Hisbollah unterstützen oder Saudi Arabien und Co den IS. 
Naja trotzdem ist auch das nicht zu entschuldigen. Auch Breivik hätte man exekutieren sollen.


----------



## Tiz92 (14. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, von Al-Qaida hört man kaum noch was, die Terrorgruppe ist also weitgehend zerschlagen. Und der IS konnte erst nach Abzug der Amis an Macht gewinnen. Der ist sozusagen ins Machtvakuum gehüpft, nachdem die Amis ihr Truppenkontingent dort massiv reduziert haben. Das ist zumindest mein Kenntnisstand. Und die Kosten für so einen Feldzug halte ich für akzeptabel, wenn wir solche Anschläge wie jüngst in Frankreich dann nie wieder erleben müssten. Aber ich hab die Weisheit nicht mit Löffeln gefressen. Wenn du ne bessere Idee hast...
> 
> 
> Bisher waren die Attentäter meines Wissens Leute, die sich hier radikalisiert hatten.



Im Prinzip hast du ja Recht. Allerdings will das die Bevölkerung nicht. Man müsste auch sehr lange im Land bleiben und dannach besteht das Risiko dass sich neue Gruppen bilden. Die Lage ist sehr schwer. Ich persönlich behaupte nicht eine Lösung zu wissen, ist ja auch nicht meine Aufgabe (als nicht Politiker), aber mit Militär und Bodentruppen erzeugen wir mehr Hass und das führt eben zu Attentaten. Allerdings kann man den IS auch nicht machen lassen wie sie wollen, und anders als militärisch kann man nicht vorgehen. Ich weiß ich wiedersprich mir selbst, aber so ist die Wahrheit.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Seit wann war der Nationalismus, wie bei Wikipedia angegeben, christlicher Terrorismus?
> Er hat sich doch vielmehr selbst zu einer Art Ersatzreligion hoch sterilisiert.
> 
> Naja BTT
> ...



Der Nationalsozialismus hat zwar Terror verbreitet und die Kirche hat zugeschaut aber christlicher Terrorismus geht zu weit. Die Kreuzzüge welche auf christlicher " Basis" geführt wurden waren aber kein Terrorismus sondern eher ein konventioneller Krieg bei dem die Religion den Ansporn gab.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. November 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du hattest nach christlichen Terrororganisationen gefragt und ich hab dir eine von mehreren genannt. Wo ist da also das Appeasment, die Diffamierung und die Verachtung? Oder ging es dir einfach nur darum, hier einen rant vom Stapel zu lassen?



Weil hier ja gleich wieder relativiert wird.

Ich habe nicht bestritten, dass es auch jüdischen und christlichen Terrorismus gibt. 

Ich habe auf den Beitrag von  Split99999 reagiert, der gesagt hat, dass sich die Leute radikalisert haben. Und ich habe (nicht ohne eine gewisse Portion Ironie) gefragt, durch was sie sich radikalisert haben.

Da sich die Attentäer nach aktuellem Stand (oh welche Wunder) sich mal wieder auf die Religion des Friedens berufen, verstehe ich deinen Einwurf auf eine christliche Terrororganistaion in Afrika nur als Versuch, hier wieder das Lied von "andere sind auch so" oder "das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun".

Auf deutsch, die Aufklärung über diese Ideologie zu erschweren.


----------



## hann96 (14. November 2015)

> Putin spricht vom "Teufel" und will, dass sich die internationale Gemeinschaft im Kampf gegen den Terrorismus vereint.


Hoffen wir mal, dass dies wirklich eintritt. 

"Beweis für Barbarei des Terrorismus": Putin ruft nach Anschlägen zum Kampf auf - n-tv.de


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2015)

Der IS muss Russland grade recht kommen, endlich
ein Feind den er im Inland und Ausland als Feind verkaufen kann.
So will er sich eventuell aus der Isolation retten,
er hat ganz eigene Motive diesen Kampf zu führen.

Naja wenn man dabei alles richtig macht soll uns
dieser Erfolg Putins recht sein.


----------



## hann96 (14. November 2015)

@Sparanus

Erstmal ist es wichtig das Problem mit dem Terror (ich meine den Terror, wo sich die USA und RUSSLAND einig sind, dass es einer ist) zu lösen. Jede Partei muss dazu seine Absichten hinten anstellen.
Nachdem man hoffentlich erfolgreich zusammengearbeitet hat, kann man sich wieder den anderen Themen widmen, aber bitte friedlich.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2015)

Du missverstehst mich.
Putin kann hier gigantische Erfolge einfahren ohne jemanden
vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Wenn die Amerikaner was machen heißt es nur,
dass sie ihren eigenen Dreck wegmachen. Wenn Russland es schafft,
dann sind sie Helden.


----------



## hann96 (14. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du missverstehst mich.
> Putin kann hier gigantische Erfolge einfahren ohne jemanden
> vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Wenn die Amerikaner was machen heißt es nur,
> dass sie ihren eigenen Dreck wegmachen. Wenn Russland es schafft,
> dann sind sie Helden.



Da ist auch wieder was dran. Aber wie soll man sonst den Konflikt mit dem IS gemeinsam lösen?


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wodurch haben sie sich radikalisiert?
> 
> Indem sie die Bibel gelesen haben?
> Indem sie die Thora gelesen haben?



Weil sie dem Geschwafel von irgendwelchen Spinnern geglaubt haben.
Schließlich gibt es immer noch genug Muslime, die nicht radikalisiert sind, weil sie durchschauen, was da für ein Unsinn verbreitet wird.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2015)

Ich meine doch, dass der Konflikt gemeinsam gelöst wird, aber 
Russland wird daraus wie soll man sagen >>Gute Presse<< ziehen.



> Schließlich gibt es immer noch genug Muslime, die nicht radikalisiert sind, weil sie durchschauen, was da für ein Unsinn verbreitet wird.​



Ja wir können die Moslems nicht als eine Gruppe sehen wie alle Friedlich und alle Terroristen.
Aber wir können sie auch nicht nur in 2 Gruppen unterteilen.
Extremisten gibt es wenige, aber es gibt viele (Erz)Konservative die auch nicht nach Europa passen.​


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2015)

Genauso gibt es Leute in Deutschland, die rechtes Gedankengut mit sich herumtragen.
Bei den meisten bleibt es bei Stammtischparolen. Nur sehr weniger greifen tatsächlich zu den Waffen.
Es geht immer darum, die zu ermitteln, die zu den Waffen greifen, egal aus welchem Grund.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2015)

Es geht darum unsere Art zu leben zu erhalten bzw. weiterzuentwickeln, aber keinen Schritt zurück zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2015)

Ich finde nicht, dass wir einen Schritt zurück machen.
Verbrechen werden aufgeklärt, mal schnell, mal langsam, mal ungenügend, mal gar nicht.
So ist das in einem Rechtsstaat nun mal.
Mord ist Mord, egal aus welchen Motiven.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2015)

Nein ich rede nicht von den Terroristen sondern von den Konservativen Moslems.
Ich will in einem Deutschland mit Gleichberechtigung leben, mit bunten Haaren und keinen schwarzen Tüchern.
Ich will mit jedem der hier lebt Deutsch reden können und auch Scherze machen worüber ich will.

Eine türkische Pegida mitten in Deutschland - DIE WELT

Terroristen das sind ganz wenige, aber es gibt deutlich mehr die gegen unsere Art zu leben sind und
dort liegt auch eine Akzeptanz für die Terroristen.


----------



## Woohoo (14. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass wir einen Schritt zurück machen.



_"Islamischer Religionsunterricht soll nach den Plänen der Landesregierung  ab 2018 reguläres Fach an baden-württembergischen Schulen werden."

_Für mich ist das ein Rückschritt. Ein Religionsunterricht für alle wäre besser und keine Integration durch Isolation.


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2015)

Woohoo schrieb:


> _"Islamischer Religionsunterricht soll nach den Plänen der Landesregierung  ab 2018 reguläres Fach an baden-württembergischen Schulen werden."
> _Für mich ist das ein Rückschritt. Ein Religionsunterricht für alle wäre besser und keine Integration durch Isolation.



Religionsunterricht für alle ist aber nicht realisierbar. 
Ich wäre eher für Ethikunterricht statt Religionsunterricht.


----------



## Sparanus (14. November 2015)

Zustimmung


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. November 2015)

Ich wäre ja eher für Abschaffung aller Religionen. Traurig genug, dass es immer noch Menschen gibt (vor allem in Industriestaaten), die im 21. Jahrundert an imaginäre Gestalten denken.


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja eher für Abschaffung aller Religionen. Traurig genug, dass es immer noch Menschen gibt (vor allem in Industriestaaten), die im 21. Jahrundert an imaginäre Gestalten denken.



Würden sich alle ständig an die gerne hochgehaltenen "Werte" und Grundprinzipien halten, gäbe es sehr viele Probleme nicht. 
Leider werden Religionen immer wieder pervertiert, als Grund für irgendwelche Untaten hergenommen. In Gottes Namen oder Auftrag zu handeln ist ja quasi die ultimative Legitimation und auch heute machen es Politiker noch ständig. "So wahr mir Gott helfe" wäre da so eine Phrase. 
Historisch gesehen wurde die Religion leider zu oft dazu eingesetzt um die Menschen unter Kontrolle zu halten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. November 2015)

Religionen müssen nicht pervertiert werden, sie sind es bereits.

Solange wir uns nicht von diesen Relikten aus der Urzeit trennen, wird es nicht vorwärts gehen. Und eine fällt dabei besonders starkt aus dem Rahmen.


----------



## hann96 (14. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja eher für Abschaffung aller Religionen.


"Nur" in den Schulen oder auf der ganzen Welt? Wenn du Welt meinst, dann sag mir mal bitte wie das gehen sollte.
Und Religionen haben auch positive Seiten: Die Leute glauben an etwas, sie können, wenn sie z.B. niemanden haben, sich in Gedanken an "Gott / ...", oder wen auch immer wenden.
Wenn dies nicht mehr möglich wäre (wobei man das auch schlecht abschaffen könnte), würden diese Leute womöglich aus Verzweiflung schlimme Dinge tun, die dann nicht nur sie betreffen. Z. B. eine Bombe in einer Menschenmenge zünden.


----------



## RubySoho (14. November 2015)

Servus,
Sagt mal, glaubt hier einer an gott?
Das ist ne ernste frage...
Weder abwertend noch diskriminierend
Gibt es sowas noch?

Gruss Ruby


----------



## Leob12 (14. November 2015)

hann96 schrieb:


> "Nur" in den Schulen oder auf der ganzen Welt? Wenn du Welt meinst, dann sag mir mal bitte wie das gehen sollte.
> Und Religionen haben auch positive Seiten: Die Leute glauben an etwas, sie können, wenn sie z.B. niemanden haben, sich in Gedanken an "Gott / ...", oder wen auch immer wenden.
> Wenn dies nicht mehr möglich wäre (wobei man das auch schlecht abschaffen könnte), würden diese Leute womöglich aus Verzweiflung schlimme Dinge tun, die dann nicht nur sie betreffen. Z. B. eine Bombe in einer Menschenmenge zünden.



Und Leute sprengen sich in die Luft weil sie dann in das Paradies kommen oder es zumindest glauben. 
Jemand der verzweifelt ist und keinen Ausweg mehr sieht, und dann im Tod doch noch Möglichkeiten erkennt (wie zum Beispiel das Paradies), der wird sich viel eher in die Luft sprengen. 

Zumal so viele Irre ja glauben dass sie der Menschheit einen Bärendienst erweisen wenn sie unschuldige Menschen umbringen. 
Und hier geht es mir keineswegs nur um den Islam. Jede Religion ist in einer radikalen Auslegung gefährlich.


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2015)

Ja ich glaube an Gott, aber ich sehe keinen Grund einen allmächtigen zu verteidigen. 
Ich muss nur zu meinen Glauben stehen.

Ich sage es noch einmal, keine Gnade und keine Menschlichkeit gegen 
diese Leute.


----------



## Leob12 (15. November 2015)

Dann bist du nicht weiter als die Leute vor tausenden von Jahren. Aug um Aug...


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (15. November 2015)

Hirnlos?


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (15. November 2015)

Stole The Show.


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann bist du nicht weiter als die Leute vor tausenden von Jahren. Aug um Aug...



Nenne mir einen Grund warum man auch nur einen am Leben lassen sollte. 
Und denk dran, sie wollen auch dich töten.


----------



## OberstFleischer (15. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nenne mir einen Grund warum man auch nur einen am Leben lassen sollte.
> Und denk dran, sie wollen auch dich töten.


So ködert der IS auch seine Mannen...


----------



## Leob12 (15. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nenne mir einen Grund warum man auch nur einen am Leben lassen sollte.
> Und denk dran, sie wollen auch dich töten.


Weil sich so die Spirale der Gewalt immer weiter drehen wird und immer weiter Opfer fordern wird, auf beiden Seiten. 
Sie wollen mich töten? Danke für die Info. 
Ich bin trotzdem kein Anhänger dieser rückständigen Denkweise "Auge um Auge", schließlich denkt ja der IS auch gleich und macht man es ihnen gleich und ist keinen Deut besser.


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2015)

Egal so ködert er vielleicht, aber wir wollen nicht alle Moslems töten, der IS hingegen will wirklich alle anderen töten.

---
In einem normalen Krieg wär das alles anders, wenn du dich nicht wehrst schießt der Gegner nicht,
aber beim IS kannst du Pazifist sein sie wollen dich trotzdem töten.
Wenn du mir eine friedliche Lösung gegen den IS nennen kannst bitte.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2015)

Der IS tötet in erster Linie Moslems und deutlich weniger Christen.

Er fragt auch nicht nach, ob in einem Rockkonzert in Paris nur Christen sind und lässt die Moslems vorher rausgehen.
Das interessiert ihn nicht. Er tötet um Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten und um den Westen dazu zubringen, seine Freiheit und seinen Lebensstil aufzugeben.
Man sollte sich von solchen Leuten nichts vorschreiben lassen.


----------



## Leob12 (15. November 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht wehre schießt der Gegner nicht? Da gibts mehr als genug Beispiele wo das nicht zutraf...


----------



## Kinguin (15. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du mir eine friedliche Lösung gegen den IS nennen kannst bitte.



Genauso gut könnte man fragen,wie die Antwort auf den Weltfrieden aussieht.
Ich verstehe zwar Leobs Ansatz,dass die ewige Kreislauf des Tötens keine dauerhafte Lösung ist,aber wie will man mit derartigen Leuten reden bzw überzeugen,die bereit sind für ihre Ideale zu sterben und zahlreiche Leben mit zu nehmen?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht wehre schießt der Gegner nicht? Da gibts mehr als genug Beispiele wo das nicht zutraf...



Naja ich "behaupte" mal die Menschen in Paris haben sich auch nicht gewehrt,sondern sind weggelaufen.Wurden sie dann verschont? Das war btw jetzt keine Antwort von dir auf die Frage,was denn eine friedliche Lösung ist.


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2015)

Es interessiert ihn nicht, wer du bist, ob du weg läufst, oder du selbst bewaffnet bist oder sonst was ist.
Er versucht so viele zu töten wie möglich, bevor er selbst getötet wird, bzw. sich in die Luft sprengt, weils nicht mehr weiter geht.


----------



## OberstFleischer (15. November 2015)

Drohnen fragen auch nicht, könnt ihr bitte erst das Haus oder den Platz verlassen, bevor wir zuschlagen.
Sorry, aber was macht ein Mann dem seiner Familie beraubt wurde?
Ich wüßte was ich machen würde mit all meinem Schmerz...

Echt, wie kleine Kinder, die eine Strafe für ihr Handeln bekommen und es verdrängen, warum denn nur...Ich hab doch gar nichts gemacht...

Ich dachte schon vor Jahren, wieso laßt ihr sie nicht in Ruhe... ja ich weiß, das liebe Öl der US-Hegemonie...
Nun kam der Bumerang zurück.
Die US-Regierung kann sich entspannt zurücklehnen und ihrem angefachten Feuer in Europa von weiter Ferne zuschauen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2015)

> Der IS tötet in erster Linie Moslems und deutlich weniger Christen.


Ich sprach ja auch von Gegnern des IS, hier ist es nunmal manchmal schwer die Begriffe richtig zu setzen.


> Wenn ich mich nicht wehre schießt der Gegner nicht? Da gibts mehr als genug Beispiele wo das nicht zutraf...


Auch da muss ich dir recht geben, 
wird auch in >>Vom Kriege<< so beschrieben. IdR. wird bei fehlender Gegenwehr auch nicht geschossen,
warum auch?


----------



## GOTTMODUS (15. November 2015)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Drohnen fragen auch nicht, könnt ihr bitte erst das Haus oder den Platz verlassen, bevor wir zuschlagen.
> Sorry, aber was macht ein Mann dem seiner Familie beraubt wurde?
> Ich wüßte was ich machen würde mit all meinem Schmerz...
> 
> ...



Hätten die Franzosen nicht in diesen Kriegen so hervorragend mitgewirkt, wäre es nicht passiert !!!

Eines steht jetzt fest, nach den schrecklichen Terrorangriffen von  Paris: 
Russland tut am meisten GEGEN den Terror. Die Vereinigten Staaten  tun am meisten FÜR Terror. 
Staatlich geförderter Terrorismus der  schlimmsten Art, 
indem sie sogenannte "moderate" Terroristen und ISIS,  Takfiri, Deash, Al-Kaida oder wie immer sie heissen, bewaffnen und dazu  benutzen, um Länder zu destabilisieren und unliebsame Regierungen zu  stürzen, zur Erweiterung des globalen Imperiums. 
Wie "moderat" die  Terroristen sind, haben wir jetzt leider in Paris gesehen, mit 129 ermordeten  Zivilisten und mehr als 350 Verletzten...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yES5jwNZl3k

Washington ist der Hauptsponsor des Terrorismus auf der Welt, 
sind deshalb die Krokodilstränen von Obama über die Ereignisse in Paris pure  Heuchelei? 
Wie kann man einerseits seine Anteilnahme kundtun, 
aber auf  der anderen Seite Hunderte Millionen Dollar für die Bewaffnung der  "moderaten" Terroristen in Syrien ausgeben?
Die Hunde haben die Hand gebissen, die  sie fütterte! 
Die Terroristen die man züchtet und in die Welt setzt,  werden gegen einen selber zuschlagen. 
In Libyen hat man die Terroristen  benutzt, um Gaddafi zu stürzen. 
Dann wendeten sie sich gegen ihren  Sponsor, griffen die US-Botschaft in Benghazi an und ermordeten den  amerikanischen Botschafter. 

Dazu symbolträchtig auch noch am 11. September 2012. 

Freitag der 13. November 2015 hat auch eine symbolische Bedeutung! 

Aber nicht nur die amerikanische Politik des Terrors als Werkzeug und  Obama ist schuld an den Ereignissen in Paris, 
sondern auch Merkel. Ja,  das sage ich bewusst. 
François Molins, der Staatsanwalt von Paris, hat  gesagt, ein syrischer Pass wurde an einem Attentäter gefunden. 
Dieser  wurde auf der griechischen Insel Leros vergangenen Monat registriert und  von einem "Flüchtling" benutzt, 
um nach Europa zu gelangen. 

Merkels "ihr könnt alle kommen", 
ihre selbstherrliche Aufhebung  sämtlicher Kontrollen und das Durchwinken von Hunderttausenden 
in den  Schengenraum, ermöglichte es den Terroristen, ungehindert einzureisen.  
So gelangten sie nach Paris, um ihre Terroranschläge auszuführen. Das  ist ganz klar die Konsequenz der "Willkommenskultur". 
Sie hat genau so Blut an den Händen wie Obama.


----------



## Leob12 (15. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch da muss ich dir recht geben,
> wird auch in >>Vom Kriege<< so beschrieben. IdR. wird bei fehlender Gegenwehr auch nicht geschossen,
> warum auch?


In der Regel, was ist das schon in einem bewaffneten Konflikt? Im Kampfgebiet herrschen andere Gesetze, die man als Außenstehender oft gar nicht versteht bzw verstehen will. 
Es gibt ja die Rules of Engagement, trotzdem werden wehrlose oder gefangene Gegner oft genug erschossen, gefoltert oder was auch immer. So ein Verhalten ist leider kein Unikum für die "barbarischen" Leute, sondern kommt leider öfters auch bei westlichen Truppen vor. 
Um den Gegner zu demoralisieren werden auch wehrlose Soldaten ohne weiteres erschossen. Ob das nun jemand hinter einem Gewehr, ein Jetpilot oder eine Drohne macht ist kein Unterschied. Man tötet immer noch wehrlose Gegner. 
Vor allem haben die USA und Koalition der Willigen im Irakkrieg 2003 auch nicht davor zurückgeschreckt. 

Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben (und das hat jetzt mit deiner Frage zu meiner Lösung zu tun): 
Im Irak gab es 8 Jahre (2003-2011) eine grausame Fremdherrschaft unter dem Kommando der USA bzw deren Marionettenregierung in Bagdad. Nach dem Abzug wurde es nicht wirklich ruhiger. Das sind schonmal 12 Jahre, 12 Jahre in denen mehr als eine Generation tagtäglich von Gewalt umgeben ist. Sowas prägt, ob man will oder nicht. Dazu kommt die nicht vorhandene Zukunftsperspektive für diese Menschen. Das bietet der IS eben momentan die beste Perspektive. Man bekommt Geld und ist quasi nicht mehr von der Gnade der herrschenden Reigerung abhängig, man kann zumindest etwas selbstbestimmter leben (was ja auch nur eine Farce ist, aber für viele junge IS-Mitglieder fühlt es sich vermutlich so an). 
Solange man den Menschen vor Ort nicht eine Perspektive bietet, eine Alternative zum IS und das können schon bessere Zukunftsaussichten sein. Aber dazu muss man den Irak wieder aufbauen. Dabei hat die USA leider völlig versagt und das ist mit ein Grund warum so viele junge Leute zum IS gehen. 
Wenn du da jetzt mit 50 Mio Soldaten einmarschierst, alles niederbombst was nicht bei drei am Baum ist und die Leute dann wieder einmal mit dem tollen Konzept "Demokratie/Freiheit durch Bomben" konfrontierst wird es wieder gleich enden wie zuvor. 
Solche Organisationen kann man nicht militärisch besiegen. Nicht ohne massive Kosten, ohne tote Soldaten und ohne leidende Zivilbevölkerung (denn die wird ohne Zweifel am meisten leiden). Und wenn die Zivilbevölkerung leidet, dann wird sich diese Kontra-Westen-Einstellung auch nicht legen, niemals. Dafür haben diese Menschen schon zu lange unter den Maßnahmen des Westens gelitten. Der Irak hatte ja schon eine Invasionen und jahrelange Sanktionen zu verkraften. Von den ganzen zivilen Toten mal abgesehen. 

Du kannst gerne deinen Standpunkt vertreten dass man da gemeinsam den IS mit aller Gewalt niederschlagen soll. Aber es gibt mehr als genug Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit das sowas nicht funktioniert. Irak, Afghanistan, Vietnam... 

Solange die Menschen dort keine Zukunftsaussichten haben, keine Perspektive und solange es dort an Sachen wie Strom, Trinkwasser, Häusern, Bildung (ganz wichtig) mangelt, solange wird man die Region nicht befrieden können. 
Man kann zwar mit Millionen an Soldaten einmarschieren und das Gebiet besetzen (was sowieso nicht möglich sein wird, dazu ist das Gebiet einfach zu groß), aber die Bevölkerung wird die dort sicher nicht jubelnd erwarten. Dazu haben sie durch eben jene Truppen in der Vergangenheit viel zu viel Leid erfahren müssen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. November 2015)

Es ist langsam echt nicht mehr normal, dass hier einige die Schuld IMMER beim Westen suchen und feige Terroristen als arme Opfer darstellen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. November 2015)

Terror in Paris: Ein Attentäter kam als Flüchtling über die Balkanroute - DIE WELT


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2015)

> Du kannst gerne deinen Standpunkt vertreten dass man da gemeinsam den IS mit aller Gewalt niederschlagen soll. Aber es gibt mehr als genug Beispiele aus der Vergangenheit das sowas nicht funktioniert. Irak, Afghanistan, Vietnam...


Du beschreibst meinen Standpunkt was wir machen müssen, wenn der IS vernichtet ist, aber solange er noch da ist müssen wir ihn bekämpfen.
Der IS wird sich nicht plötzlich auflösen, weil wir dort nicht mehr kämpfen. Deine Logik erklärt zwar warum sich die Leute dort dem IS anschließen,
sie erklärt aber nicht warum Europäer das tun, die rein gar nichts von diesem Leid gespürt haben.


----------



## OberstFleischer (15. November 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es ist langsam echt nicht mehr normal, dass hier einige die Schuld IMMER beim Westen suchen und feige Terroristen als arme Opfer darstellen...


Da muss man nicht wirklich suchen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du beschreibst meinen Standpunkt was wir machen müssen, wenn der IS vernichtet ist, aber solange er noch da ist müssen wir ihn bekämpfen.
> Der IS wird sich nicht plötzlich auflösen, weil wir dort nicht mehr kämpfen. Deine Logik erklärt zwar warum sich die Leute dort dem IS anschließen,
> sie erklärt aber nicht warum Europäer das tun, die rein gar nichts von diesem Leid gespürt haben.



Weil sie diese Ideologie teilen und gutheißen. Als die Nazis 1941 die Sowjetunion überfielen, gab es französische, niederländischen, lettische, finnische, dänische etc. Freiwillige aus ganz Europa die sich diesen Verbrechern angeschlossen haben, weil sie gegen den Bolschwismus kämpfen wollten.

Hat die Welt einfach zugeguckt und gesagt: Macht mal ruhig?

Nein sie haben dagegen gekämpft, mit Gewalt und Waffen. Es gibt auf dieser Welt Ideologigen, mit den kann man nicht verhandeln. Die kann man nur mit Waffengewalt bekämpfen. Und diese Leute haben uns den Krieg erklärt, aber wir wollen das nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## OberstFleischer (15. November 2015)

Wieso keimten diese Gruppierungen im Nahen Osten auf? Na?
Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus.

Unabhängige Studien 
Seit dem Jahr 2001 sind rund 500 Personen pro Tag in US-Kriegen ums Leben gekommen. 

Geschätzt starben zwischen 1945 und 2001 etwa 20 bis 30 Millionen Menschen durch US-Militäreinsätze, also etwa 1’000 bis 1’500 pro Tag.

Seit 2001 haben die USA zwischen 4 und 6 Billionen Dollar für ihre Kriege ausgegeben. 
Pro Tag kommen wir somit also mindestens auf 1 Milliarde Dollar, welche den US-Bürgern vorenthalten bleibt. 
Und hier handelt es sich nur um die Kosten, die für die USA entstanden sind. 
Die verursachten Schäden bei den Opfern, wo Pflanzenvernichtungsmittel (Vietnam) oder abgereichertes Uran (Jugoslavien, Irak, Afghanistan…) abgeworfen wurde, betragen sicherlich ein Vielfaches davon, auch wenn sich dies vielleicht nicht in Dollars bemessen lässt.
Bekommen die Handlanger nun die Rechnung präsentiert ?
Meiner Meinung ja.


----------



## Seeefe (15. November 2015)

Das alles nun nur den Amis anzulasten, ist aber zu kurz gedacht. 

Nicht nur die Amerikaner führen Kriege oder sind für jeden verantwortlich.


----------



## Noofuu (15. November 2015)

Das schlimme an dem ganzen ist einfach das der IS sehr viel Geld zur verfügung hat, und so wie ich gelesen habe auch viele Militär-Erfahrene Personen von der damaligen Armee also mit diesen Menschen ist nicht zu Spaßen, und ja der Westen tötet unschuldige in ihrem Land  aber wenn der IS so für seine Leute ist wieso tötet er diese auch  ?

Die Amerikaner haben dort was begonnen was sie niemals unter Kontrolle bekommen werden, sie machen es meist nur schlimmer sie destabilisieren alles.
Man könnte ja auch wieder mit diesem ganzen Verschwöhrungskram anfangen "WTC 911" das sogenannte False Flag zeugs viele sagen es weil sie denken die USA will an das ÖL, wir werden nie erfahren was genau dort Passiert ist.

Was ist eigentlich aus den Taliban geworden sind diese jetzt auch beim IS , man hört von denen ja nix mehr?


----------



## Noofuu (15. November 2015)

-Warum doppelpost ich hab nur einmal Senden geklickt? -


----------



## Leob12 (15. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du beschreibst meinen Standpunkt was wir machen müssen, wenn der IS vernichtet ist, aber solange er noch da ist müssen wir ihn bekämpfen.
> Der IS wird sich nicht plötzlich auflösen, weil wir dort nicht mehr kämpfen. Deine Logik erklärt zwar warum sich die Leute dort dem IS anschließen,
> sie erklärt aber nicht warum Europäer das tun, die rein gar nichts von diesem Leid gespürt haben.



Ideologien haben leider die Angewohnheit Anhänger zu finden. Diese schließen sich dem IS an weil sie diese Ideologie so toll finden. 
Viele (wie viele weiß ich nicht genau) schließen sich dem IS an eben weil es die einzige oder beste Möglichkeit ist zu überleben, nicht unbedingt weil sie alles gutheißen. 

Wenn du da jetzt einmarschierst und alle IS-Anhänger umbringst wird es wieder Kinder geben, die mit Tod und Gewalt konfrontiert werden. Es wird wieder Jugendliche geben, denen alles zerstört wird, die ihre Familie verlieren. All das ist wunderbarer Nährboden für radikales Gedankengut. Glaub nicht dass ein Krieg gegen den IS keine zivile Opfer fordern wird. Solange die USA auf Verdacht hin jedes Haus mit einer Hellfire-Rakete in die Luft jagen, so lange werden Organisationen wie der IS auch Zulauf bekommen. Das Beispiel USA hab ich jetzt stellvertretend genommen. 
Afghanistan: Tote bei US-Luftschlag gegen Krankenhaus - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Ein eher trauriges Beispiel aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit. 

Damit macht sich der Westen halt beim Volk nur noch unbeliebter und macht es den Radikalen umso leichter, den Westen als böse hinzustellen. 

Mit reiner Waffengewalt wird man die Situation auch nicht lösen können. Zurück bleibt ein noch weiter zerstörtes Gebiet mit noch weniger Hoffnung. Unser Konzept von Freiheit und Demokratie, schön und gut, aber wenn es davor Bomben regnen muss und die Herstellung dieses Zustandes alles andere als sicher ist, ich kann es den Menschen da unten nicht verdenken, dass sie da eher skeptisch sind, um es vorsichtig zu formulieren.


----------



## Noofuu (16. November 2015)

Das mit dem Krankenhaus fand ich auch wieder so komisch die USA sagt da ist uns irgendwie ein Fehler unterlaufen ups... sorry da wird kaum was gesagt oder garnicht, das war aus meiner sicht kein Fehler und pure Absicht.


----------



## ARCdefender (16. November 2015)

Mit Waffen ist das nicht zu regeln.
Es muss solchen Organisationen der Nährboden genommen werden.
Gebt den Leuten Bildung, anstatt das Geld in Waffen zu stecken, steckt es in den Aufbau von Schulen, einer besseren Infrastruktur usw.
Damit würde man etwas erreichen.
Leider wird niemand diesen Weg gehen und wieder werden wir unerträgliches Leid erfahren müssen.
Wir befinden uns meiner Meinung nach jetzt gerade schon im dritten Weltkrieg und der wird für Alle  furchtbar werden.


----------



## Noofuu (16. November 2015)

Das wird nicht passieren denn Deutschland , USA , Frankreich verdienen sich eine Goldene Nase mit dem leid anderer Menschen.
Ich finde nicht das die sich besser benhemen als der IS sie töten auch Menschen und das auch auf abscheuliche weise mit Drohnen wie man damals das eine Video gesehen hatte was nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht war..!

Und in Deutschland wird die Flüchtlingspolitik auch dazu führen das die sich ausgeschlossen fühlen werden, und es Randgruppen geben wird also das selbe Thema wie in Frankreich... die Integration ist ja schon bei nicht Flüchtlingen kaum bis garnicht gelungen.


----------



## Seeefe (16. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Das mit dem Krankenhaus fand ich auch wieder so komisch die USA sagt da ist uns irgendwie ein Fehler unterlaufen ups... sorry da wird kaum was gesagt oder garnicht, das war aus meiner sicht kein Fehler und pure Absicht.



Ich glaube es schon. Ich glaube da hat wieder jemand gepennt und den Finger mal wieder etwas zu schnell auf dem Abzug gehabt. 

Gewollt war es im nachhinein bestimmt nicht. Wieso auch? Was bringt es den USA ein Krankenhaus anzugreifen, wo keine Feinde sitzen? Natürlich hat sowas keine Konsequenzen für die Amerikaner, bis auf etwas Kritik, aber pure Absicht zu unterstellen ist falsch.



koMahR schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren denn Deutschland , USA , Frankreich verdienen sich eine Goldene Nase mit dem leid anderer Menschen.
> Ich finde nicht das die sich besser benhemen als der IS sie töten auch  Menschen und das auch auf abscheuliche weise mit Drohnen wie man damals  das eine Video gesehen hatte was nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht  war..!



 Der Krieg im Irak hat den USA im Endeffekt nur etwas Öl eingebracht, eine Goldene Nase haben die sich dort unten nicht verdient, denn Krieg kostet und der hat richtig viel gekostet.


----------



## Noofuu (16. November 2015)

Also da sie jetzt schon so lange unterwegs sind in den Gebieten frage ich mich nur wie kann man dann auf ein Krankenhaus schießen.

Das ist ja eines der größten Probleme in der Welt warum darf die USA das wieso wird da nichts gesagt, versteht mich nicht falsch ich weiß auch das dort Krieg herrscht aber ich habe da so meine Bedenken.
Ob Absicht oder keine Absicht merkwürdig bleibt der Fall trotzdem.

Was das Töten angeht ist keiner besser... und der Irak Krieg war ja wohl eindeutig mit Propaganda inzeniert worden.


----------



## OberstFleischer (16. November 2015)

Und das  war und wird nicht das letzte Ereigniss gewesen sein.

https://youtu.be/2bURmYCFJNI?t=25m19s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC4epLO3ArE


----------



## Noofuu (16. November 2015)

Da gibt es ja noch mehr, die Reaktion von Bush zu dem Zeitpunkt war doch sehr merkwürdig.
Für mich ist der Krieg der da unten Läuft einfach nur ein Komplott ein Ressourcen Krieg mehr nicht, und wie bekommt man die Bürger bzw die Welt dazu mit zu machen man erzeugt ANGST und wenn es ein paar eigene Zivilisten kostet das Interessiert diese Herrschaften die das beschließen doch nicht die Bohne ihr Familien und Verwandten sind alle in Sicherheit.

Für mich ist und bleibt der 9/11 eine geplante Inzenierung um einen Krieg zu beginnen, der IS ja der wurde dadurch  geschaffen.

Ich stelle mir immer selbst die Frage wer ist jetzt hier wirklich der Feind wir oder die, die Brutalität der IS zeigt uns das sie der Feind ist aber wir wissen nichts von der Brutalität unserer oder der Amerkianischen Soldaten nur das was manchmal durchsickert.
Der Snowden oder wie der auch immer heißt kann niemals mehr zurück ins seine Heimat er hat da was aufgedeckt was er niemals hätte zeigen dürfen weil es die Wahrheit ist.
Und das mit dem WTC ja wer will sowas schon wahr haben das es  vll doch der eigene Staat war?!?

Wie gesagt wir kleinen dummen Schaafe werden das nicht erfahren.
Und wir befinden uns auch schon lange in einem Weltkrieg, ich höre nämlich immer wieder die Leute sagen nichts daraus gelernt bald gibt es wieder einen Weltkrieg tja ich muss euch leider sagen der findet schon lange statt nur ist er diesmal nicht vor der Haustür sondern im nahen Osten.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Das mit dem Krankenhaus fand ich auch wieder so komisch die USA sagt da ist uns irgendwie ein Fehler unterlaufen ups... sorry da wird kaum was gesagt oder garnicht, das war aus meiner sicht kein Fehler und pure Absicht.



Solange Menschen irgendwas machen, können immer Fehler passieren. 
Gerade bei so einer komplexen Sache wie einem Bombenangriff.


----------



## Noofuu (16. November 2015)

Entschuldigt das alles, Menschen machen fehler ups sorry die USA kann ruhig weiter machen.
Aber wirklich was leisten tun die auch nicht sie bekommen nichts in den Griff meist wird da unten alles nur noch schlimmer und schlimmer, wer hat den IS denn ausgerüstet damals ?

Also die USA hat einen rießen großen Anteil an Mitschuld was den Terror angeht, und Kriegsgeil waren die Amerikaner schon immer, egal wo der Ammi war mit im Boot.

LÃ¤nder mit den hÃ¶chsten MilitÃ¤rausgaben 2014 | Statistik das sagt sehr viel über unseren "Freund" aus, bist du nicht unserer Meinung schau an was wir für tolle Spielzeugen für euer Volk bereit haben


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

Du deutest an, dass das Krankenhaus absichtlich angegriffen wurde.
Wo sind die Beweise dafür?
Ich sage, dass solche Fehler passieren können. Menschliches Versagen eben, sowas passiert auch bei "Friendly Fire".


----------



## Noofuu (16. November 2015)

Wo sind die Gegenbeweise das es nicht so war ? Da kann man sich jetzt streiten ohne Ende.
Jeder hat so seine Meinung, ich denke nicht das alles so ausversehen war ist meine Ansicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Wo sind die Gegenbeweise das es nicht so war ?



Es ist einer Diskussion üblich, dass derjenige der eine Behauptung aufstellt, diese Behauptung beweisen muss und nicht der, der diese Behauptung in Abrede stellt. 

Auf den konkreten Fall (USA hat Krankenhaus bombardiert) bezogen, heißt das, dass du Beweise zeigen vorlegen musst, dass die USA das mit Absicht getan haben, sonst müssen wir weiter davon ausgehen, dass das fahrlässig war.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Wo sind die Gegenbeweise das es nicht so war ? Da kann man sich jetzt streiten ohne Ende.
> Jeder hat so seine Meinung, ich denke nicht das alles so ausversehen war ist meine Ansicht.



Hä? Wie soll man was beweisen, was nicht passiert ist?
Sowas geht überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Noofuu (16. November 2015)

Hä was also in den Medien war, das war zu 100% die Wahrheit?
Nein man kann nix beweisen aber genau so wenig könnt ihr beweisen das es keine Absicht war weil ihr nur davon ausgehen könnt was euch gesagt wurde!


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Hä was also in den Medien war, das war zu 100% die Wahrheit?
> Nein man kann nix beweisen aber genau so wenig könnt ihr beweisen das es keine Absicht war weil ihr nur davon ausgehen könnt was euch gesagt wurde!



Lies dir nochmal Post Nr. 302 durch. "Wir"müssen gar nichts beweisen.

"Du" hast die Behauptung aufgestellt, es wäre ein absichtlicher Angriff, also bist "du" auch in der Beweispflicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Nein man kann nix beweisen aber genau so wenig könnt ihr beweisen das es keine Absicht war weil ihr nur davon ausgehen könnt was euch gesagt wurde!



Warum sollten wir beweisen, dass es keine Absicht war?
Das US Militär hat doch schon eingeräumt, dass es ein fataler Irrtum war.

Und da das Militär den Fehler eingeräumt hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es eben ein Versehen war.
Wäre es Absicht gewesen, hätten sie den Angriff eher vertuscht oder es anderen in die Schuhe geschoben.

Also noch mal. Wo sind deine Beweise?


----------



## Noofuu (16. November 2015)

Ich möchte auch nichts von euch bewiesen haben, vll war meine Formulierung nicht gerade passend.
Für mich ist es eben so man kann halt viel erzählen, schön dass das Militär einen Fehler eingeräumt hat aber Konsequenzen daraus folgten keine.
Beweise habe ich keine ich will es auch nicht Beweisen, mir geht es hier darum ob ich es glauben mag wie gesagt falsch ausgedrückt.

Aber ich denke wir gehen auch wieder back to topic sonst artet das hier in eine Sinnlose Diskussion aus die keiner haben will.

Was in Syrien passiert ist schlimm, egal wer dort Tötet und der IS kann niemals für die Muslime sprechen wenn er sie auch umbringt nur weil sie nicht nach ihrer "Glaubensrichtung" gehen.
Auch wenn dort Krieg herrscht sollte man alles mögliche daran setzen nicht alles zu Bombadieren denn gerade das führt zu vielen Fehlern, ich denke da ist eine Bodenbesatzung besser.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2015)

Aber wieso sollten sie das Krankenhaus denn bombardieren.
Wenn du meinst, dass das Absicht war -- und man kann ja der Meinung sein -- dann sollte man aber auch gleich ein Motiv mit anklingen lassen.
Würde ich jedenfalls sagen.

Und dass die USA schon mal mit ihrer Beweiskraft schwer auf die Nase gefallen sind, ist ja nichts neues.
Aber das war die Bush Administration und die ist nun wirklich ein Maßstab dafür, wie eine Regierung unter keinen Umständen vorgehen sollte.


----------



## Niza (16. November 2015)

Aktuelle Meldung:

Nach den Anschlägen in Paris erklärt "Anonymous" der IS den virtuellen Krieg.

Quellen :
Wir werden euch finden": Anonymous erklärt dem IS per Videobotschaft den Krieg - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Anonymous erklÃ¤rt IS den Krieg: "Werden euch finden!"

Terror in Paris: Hacker-Gruppe Anonymous erklärt IS den Krieg - DIE WELT


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Leob12 (16. November 2015)

Ui, jetzt auch noch der Verein...


----------



## Seeefe (16. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Wo sind die Gegenbeweise das es nicht so war ? Da kann man sich jetzt streiten ohne Ende.
> Jeder hat so seine Meinung, ich denke nicht das alles so ausversehen war ist meine Ansicht.



Der Beweis ist einfach, das ein absichtliches ausradieren des Krankenhauses einfach sinnlos wäre und den Amerikanern keinen Mehrwert gebracht hätte. 

Die Amerikaner sind nicht gerade dafür bekannt, nervös beim Abzug zu sein, da wird nicht selten erst geschossen, dann gefragt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Was in Syrien passiert ist schlimm, egal wer dort Tötet und der IS kann niemals für die Muslime sprechen wenn er sie auch umbringt nur weil sie nicht nach ihrer "Glaubensrichtung" gehen.



Der IS lebt einfach wie ihr Vorbild Mohammed (Islamkritiker Hamed Abdel-Samad rechnet mit dem Propheten ab - DIE WELT) vor 1400 Jahren.

Die interpretieren da nichts falsches rein oder lesen den Koran falsch. Sie nehmen ihn einfach beim Wort. (Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der IS lebt einfach wie ihr Vorbild Mohammed (Islamkritiker Hamed Abdel-Samad rechnet mit dem Propheten ab - DIE WELT) vor 1400 Jahren.
> 
> Die interpretieren da nichts falsches rein oder lesen den Koran falsch. Sie nehmen ihn einfach beim Wort. (Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT)


Genau, dass ist auch der Unterschied zu Jesus. Jesus war bereit für seinen Glauben zu sterben, Mohammed war bereit für seinen Glauben zu töten, dass unterscheidet Islamisten von radikalen Christen noch heute.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der IS lebt einfach wie ihr Vorbild Mohammed (Islamkritiker Hamed Abdel-Samad rechnet mit dem Propheten ab - DIE WELT) vor 1400 Jahren.
> 
> Die interpretieren da nichts falsches rein oder lesen den Koran falsch. Sie nehmen ihn einfach beim Wort. (Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT)



Dann können wir ja von Glück reden, dass 99,9 % der Muslime den Koran falsch auslegen und nicht mordend durch die Lande ziehen und Anschläge verüben. Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch sagen, und das ist eigentlich die geläufigste Sichtweise, dass 0,1 % der Muslime ihn falsch auslegen und deswegen mordend durch die Lande ziehen und Anschläge verüben. Ich glaube, Kaaruzo, mit deiner Ansicht, dass der IS den wahren Islam lebt, stehst du ziemlich alleine. Es gibt hier im Forum zwar auch andere Islam-Hasser, aber diese Ansicht wird wohl selbst denen zu weit gehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. November 2015)

Achja kaum spricht man unbequeme Wahrheiten an, kommt auch schon der erste Appeaser um die Ecke um das alte "das hat nichts mit dem Islam" Lied zu singen.

Merkwürdig, warum muss eigentlich in regelmäßigen Abständen jemand vor die Kamera treten und sagen, dass das nichts mit dem Islam zu tun hat? Warum sehen wir diese Regelmäßigkeit nicht bei den anderen großen Weltreligionen?

Lass mich raten, bei dir sind Hamed Abdel-Samad und Zafer Senocak auch Islam-Hasser, oder? Hast du dir die Artikel überhaupt durchgelesen? Hast du überhaupt versucht, irgendwas davon zu widerlegen?

Hier noch ein "Islam-Hasser":

Sein und Schein: Vom Islam lernen heißt siegen lernen - DIE WELT
Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam - DIE WELT

Im Zweifel hat der Islam nichts mit dem Islam zu tun.  Und wenn die Diskussion mit Islamkritiker zu anstrengend wird (sprich wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen) hier noch was passendes: https://www.facebook.com/kayacahit/...827.1457497291146887/1530052653891350/?type=3


----------



## Poulton (16. November 2015)

Mal langsam. Ich erinnere mich da eine Diskussionsrunde vor längerer Zeit (muss mindestens ein dreiviertel bis ganzes Jahr her sein) im Deutschlandfunk, wo neben Religionswissenschaftlern auch zwei Religionsvertreter (katholische Kirche und irgendein Islamverband) zugegen waren. Beide "Religionsvertreter" natürlich Männer und jenseits der 60 (ja ich weiß, ad hominem), bei denen Weltuntergangstimmung in Pipihausen war, als von Seiten der Religionswissenschaftler geäußert wurde, dass jede Religion Extremismus in sich trägt und das die Befolgung von allem was darin steht, nicht mit unseren Gesetzen in Einklang zu bringen ist. Nur beschränken sich die meisten Gläubigen in unseren Breiten mittlerweile auf Cherrypicking. Sprich sie picken sich das raus, was vertretbar ist und kehren alles andere großzügig unter den Teppich. Zum Glück für den Rest derer die einem anderen Glauben oder gar keinen angehören.


----------



## Leob12 (16. November 2015)

Ich sag nur "wir müssen unsere christlichen Werte verteidigen" und nebenbei missachtet bzw ignoriert man die Grundprinzipien jener Religion, deren Werte man verteidigen will. Das ist scheinheilig. Mit dem Kreuz wedeln weil es gerade opportun ist, aber nicht einmal im Jahr zur Messe gehen.


----------



## Poulton (16. November 2015)

Oder noch besser: "Christliche Bestattungskultur" - aber nur im feinsten Holzsarg und am besten noch mit Seide ausgekleidet und mit goldenen Beschlägen versehen. Denn Leichentuch ist ja sowas von Antichrist. 

P.S: ?Die Legende vom christlichen Abendland? | Giordano Bruno Stiftung
http://abload.de/img/religioten_121105_0710osai.gif

[/OT]
-----------------
Ende des G20-Gipfels: Den Terroristen ans Geld gehen | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2015)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Selbst wenn weniger zurückkehren, ist es besser als die Destabilisierungspolitik deiner amerikanischen "Freunde". Die bringt der restlichen Welt und uns nur Leid.



Was für "Freunde"? Und wie kann eine Lüge irgendetwas sein, außer falsch?




Split99999 schrieb:


> Da unten müsste man eine moderne Armee hinschicken



So wie in den Irak oder nach Afghanistan? (je 2mal)




Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, von Al-Qaida hört man kaum noch was, die Terrorgruppe ist also weitgehend zerschlagen. Und der IS konnte erst nach Abzug der Amis an Macht gewinnen.



Äh: Der IS ist eine Abspaltung von El Quaida und nicht wenige der afrikanischen Gruppierungen, die sich heute zu ihm bekennen, haben sich vorher zu El Quaida bekannt...




Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein ich rede nicht von den Terroristen sondern von den Konservativen Moslems.
> Ich will in einem Deutschland mit Gleichberechtigung leben, mit bunten Haaren und keinen schwarzen Tüchern.
> Ich will mit jedem der hier lebt Deutsch reden können und auch Scherze machen worüber ich will.
> ...
> ...



Es gibt genug Deutsche, die kein Hochdeutsch beherrschen, bunte Haare als Ende der Zivilisation betrachten und "Gleichberechtigung" erfüllt sehen, wenn sie der Frau eine schöne Küche einrichten.
Welches "wir" willst du noch einmal gegen "die" verteidigen?




Leob12 schrieb:


> Religionsunterricht für alle ist aber nicht realisierbar.
> Ich wäre eher für Ethikunterricht statt Religionsunterricht.



Ehe die Union (aber auch die SPD und mittlerweile auch die Grünen) auch nur einen kleinen Finger gegen die deutschen Kirchen erheben, haben wir auch noch taistischen, buddhistischen und pastafarischen Religionsunterricht.




hann96 schrieb:


> "Nur" in den Schulen oder auf der ganzen Welt? Wenn du Welt meinst, dann sag mir mal bitte wie das gehen sollte.
> Und Religionen haben auch positive Seiten: Die Leute glauben an etwas, sie können, wenn sie z.B. niemanden haben, sich in Gedanken an "Gott / ...", oder wen auch immer wenden.
> Wenn dies nicht mehr möglich wäre (wobei man das auch schlecht abschaffen könnte), würden diese Leute womöglich aus Verzweiflung schlimme Dinge tun, die dann nicht nur sie betreffen. Z. B. eine Bombe in einer Menschenmenge zünden.



Derzeit zünden Leute eine Bombe in Menschenmengen, weil ihnen jemand eine Religion vorgeprädigt hat, die das gutheißt.
Nicht-denken ist nie ein guter Ansatz, auch wenn sich einige Leute deutlich besser fühlen, wenn man ihnen das Denken abnimmt.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben (und das hat jetzt mit deiner Frage zu meiner Lösung zu tun):
> Im Irak gab es 8 Jahre (2003-2011) eine grausame Fremdherrschaft unter dem Kommando der USA bzw deren Marionettenregierung in Bagdad. Nach dem Abzug wurde es nicht wirklich ruhiger. Das sind schonmal 12 Jahre, 12 Jahre in denen mehr als eine Generation tagtäglich von Gewalt umgeben ist.



Das Leben der irakischen Bevölkerung wurde davor schon 13 Jahre lang von US-dominierten Sanktionen bzw. von US-Angriffen geprägt und vor dieser Phase kommen noch einmal 10 Jahre unter einem Diktator, der mit US-Unterstützung einen anderen Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen hat. Hoffnung aus Richtung "Westen" hat da seit zwei Generationen niemand mehr.




koMahR schrieb:


> Das schlimme an dem ganzen ist einfach das der IS sehr viel Geld zur verfügung hat, und so wie ich gelesen habe auch viele Militär-Erfahrene Personen von der damaligen Armee also mit diesen Menschen ist nicht zu Spaßen, und ja der Westen tötet unschuldige in ihrem Land  aber wenn der IS so für seine Leute ist wieso tötet er diese auch  ?



Nach allem was man so hört, hat der IS eine sehr enge Definition von "wir". Es gibt Berichte von Hinrichtungen aus der mittleren Führungsriege des IS selbst – was nicht weiter verwunderlich wäre bei einer derart rasant an die Macht gekommenen Militärjunta.



> Was ist eigentlich aus den Taliban geworden sind diese jetzt auch beim IS , man hört von denen ja nix mehr?



Die Taliban dürften ihr "Islamisches Emirat Afghanistan" mittlerweile wieder auf große Teile Afghanistans ausgedehnt haben. Wer nicht nur Titelseiten liest wird immer wieder Berichte über Taliban-Aktivitäten in Provinzen hören, die vor ein paar Jahren noch unter Kontrolle der Koalition standen. Nicht umsonst machen Afghanen einen großen Teil der aktuellen Flüchtlingswelle aus.




koMahR schrieb:


> Also da sie jetzt schon so lange unterwegs sind in den Gebieten frage ich mich nur wie kann man dann auf ein Krankenhaus schießen.



2001/2002 hat die US Armee es geschafft, über mehrere Monate hinweg jedes einzelne Rot-Kreuz-Camp in Afghanistan zu bombardieren.
Die Zielaufklärung scheint weiterhin keine Priorität zu sein.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, warum muss eigentlich in regelmäßigen Abständen jemand vor die Kamera treten und sagen, dass das nichts mit dem Islam zu tun hat? Warum sehen wir diese Regelmäßigkeit nicht bei den anderen großen Weltreligionen?



Weil nicht so viele Vollidition rumlaufen, die jeden von Christen geführte, politisch, ökonomisch oder sozial motivierte Straftat oder kriegerische Aktion als "christlich" bezeichnen. Nur "liegt am Islam" scheint jeder Schwachmatt rausschreien zu können.
Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an die Sondersendungen zum "islamischen" Terror auf Utoya...


----------



## Sparanus (16. November 2015)

Du fragst nicht ernsthaft welches wir ich meine oder? 
Ich habe es doch im zitierten Post gut beschrieben. 

Wie oft haben wir hier unterschiedliche Meinungen? Jeder trägt sie offen nach außen und genau dafür stehen wir, dafür kämpfen wir und dafür sterben wir. (Theatralisch gesagt)


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich glaube es schon. Ich glaube da hat wieder jemand gepennt und den Finger mal wieder etwas zu schnell auf dem Abzug gehabt.
> Gewollt war es im nachhinein bestimmt nicht. Wieso auch? Was bringt es den USA ein Krankenhaus anzugreifen, wo keine Feinde sitzen? Natürlich hat sowas keine Konsequenzen für die Amerikaner, bis auf etwas Kritik, aber pure Absicht zu unterstellen ist falsch.
> Der Krieg im Irak hat den USA im Endeffekt nur etwas Öl eingebracht, eine Goldene Nase haben die sich dort unten nicht verdient, denn Krieg kostet und der hat richtig viel gekostet.


Bitte informiere dich etwas über dieses Verbrechen und tu es nicht als Lappalie ab. 
Kunduz hospital attack: how a US military â€˜mistakeâ€™ left 22 dead | World news | The Guardian
Das Krankenhaus wurde über eine Stunde lang beschossen. Das war nicht nur eine Bombe die durch einen nervösen Finger abgeworfen wurde. 

Gewollt war im Nachhinein nie etwas. Damit könnte man so gut wie jedes Kriegsverbrechen rechtfertigen. Leider hätte so etwas vor einem unabhängigen Gericht keine Bedeutung, da wäre der Schütze mit dem nervösen Finger für den Tod von 22 Menschen verantwortlich. Nur dazu wird es nie kommen, der Schütze wird schön vom Militär gedeckt (und vom Präsidenten) gedeckt, kennt man ja alles. 
Zivile Opfer werden von den USA wissentlich in Kauf genommen. Und dann gleichzeitig über die Terroranschläge urteilen, wie unmenschlich die doch wären und während man selbst schon für tausende unschuldige Tote gesorgt hat. 

Klar bringt es den Amis nichts ein Krankenhaus zu beschießen, aber das bringt den Hinterbliebenen auch nichts. 
Genau wegen solchen Aktionen sind die USA in keiner Position über irgendwelche Menschen zu urteilen, sie als Unmenschen oder Barbaren zu verurteilen, denn sie selbst sind kein einziges Stück besser. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Solange Menschen irgendwas machen, können immer Fehler passieren.
> Gerade bei so einer komplexen Sache wie einem Bombenangriff.


Und diese Fehler gehören nicht bestraft? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir beweisen, dass es keine Absicht war?
> Das US Militär hat doch schon eingeräumt, dass es ein fataler Irrtum war.
> Und da das Militär den Fehler eingeräumt hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es eben ein Versehen war.
> Wäre es Absicht gewesen, hätten sie den Angriff eher vertuscht oder es anderen in die Schuhe geschoben.
> Also noch mal. Wo sind deine Beweise?


Klar räumt das Militär den Fehler ein, aber passieren wird leider nichts. So wie bei allen anderen fatalen Irrtümern der USA die Menschenleben bisher gekostet haben, und das waren sehr sehr viele. Alles menschliches Versagen. Und dann wundern wenn sich da Teile der Bevölkerung radikalisieren und in anderen Teilen der Welt Menschen in die Luft sprengen die auch nichts dafür können. 
Es ist halt einfache ein Kriegsverbrechen das nie aufgeklärt werden wird weil das auch die Obama-Administration nicht brauchen kann. Eine Untersuchung wird es wohl nie geben, und wenn wird sie nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen. Die Schuldigen werden, wenn überhaupt beurlaubt und vielleicht versetzt, das wars. Ob das jetzt Absicht war oder nicht (ich glaube nicht an Absicht), darüber kann man diskutieren. Aber über eine unabhängige Aufarbeitung und Untersuchung meines Erachtens nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. November 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil nicht so viele Vollidition rumlaufen, die jeden von Christen geführte, politisch, ökonomisch oder sozial motivierte Straftat oder kriegerische Aktion als "christlich" bezeichnen. Nur "liegt am Islam" scheint jeder Schwachmatt rausschreien zu können. Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an die Sondersendungen zum "islamischen" Terror auf Utoya...



Auch eine schöne Methode, vor der Realität die Augen zu verschließen und die notwendige Diskussion über den Islam zu vermeiden.

Es ist nicht so, dass diesen Taten unterstellt wird "es liegt am Islam".  Diese Leute selbst begründen ihre Taten mit dem Islam. Und da muss man sich doch mal ernsthaft fragen, was das für eine "Religion" ist, die so dermaßend anziehend für Mörder und Terroristen ist.

Und wenn man dann noch 1 und 1 zusammenzählt, kommt man vielleicht zu dem Ergebnis, dass Hamed Abdel-Samad Recht hat, wenn er sagt, diese Leute leben einfach, wie Mohammed vor 1400 Jahren lebte. (Islamkritiker Hamed Abdel-Samad rechnet mit dem Propheten ab - DIE WELT)

Aber lass mich raten, Mohammed hatte auch nichts mit dem Islam zu tun.


----------



## Seeefe (17. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Bitte informiere dich etwas über dieses Verbrechen und tu es nicht als Lappalie ab.
> Kunduz hospital attack: how a US military â€˜mistakeâ€™ left 22 dead | World news | The Guardian
> Das Krankenhaus wurde über eine Stunde lang beschossen. Das war nicht nur eine Bombe die durch einen nervösen Finger abgeworfen wurde.
> 
> ...



Ich bleibe dabei, das es wohl ein versehen war, den es hat einfach keinen Mehrwert. 

Wie gesagt, die Amis schießen gerne zuerst und fragen danach. Das nach einer Stunde dann rauskommt, da war ja garkein Taliban, tja dumm gelaufen.  


Und bei allem Respekt, man kann und muss die USA kritisieren, die letzten 25 Jahre haben die sich bei weitem nicht mir Ruhm bedeckt. Aber die Amis sind damals nicht in den Irak und nach Afghanistan, um so viele Zivilisten zu erwischen wie sie können. Und das ist dann doch der kleine aber sehr große Unterschied zwischen den Amis und auch uns Europäern und dem IS.


----------



## Leob12 (17. November 2015)

Nein, sie sind nicht mit der Prämisse dort einmarschiert. Aber was haben sie denn wirklich geschafft bzw verbessert? Der Irak liegt weiterhin in Trümmern und die Taliban sind quietschlebendig. Und tausende Zivilisten sind trotzdem gestorben.  Für nichts. Oder hatte deren Tod irgendeinen Sinn?
Außerdem war der Krieg gegen den Terror doch nur ein Vorwand.


----------



## aloha84 (17. November 2015)

In meinen Augen gibt es gegen solche terroristischen Gruppen keine Mittel mehr, zumindest keine für den Westen vertretbare.
In weiten Teilen des nahen Ostens gibt es ein Machtvakuum, welches ein ganz hervorragender Nährboden z.B. für IS ist.
Dieses Machtvakuum zu schließen wird aber nicht gelingen.....schon gar nicht mit Demokratie oder vom Westen eingesetzten Machthabern.
Wer jetzt die Hände reibt und sagt *ja die blöden verbrecherischen Amis können nix --> gut das der Putin jetzt mitmischt!*, dem sei entgegenet, dass Russland ganauso wenig Einfluss auf die politische Entwicklung/Zukunft Syriens hat, sie können lediglich die Amtszeit von Assad verlängern....mehr nicht.
Syrien braucht einen neuen starken Machthaber, der von einem Großteil der Bevölkerung, den Stammesfürsten und religiöser Gruppen aktzeptiert wird.....und im besten Fall IS bekämpft, aber wie gesagt darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss, dass können nur die Syrer unter sich abmachen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. November 2015)

Hätten wir Assad unterstütz, anstatt ihn über "gemäßígte" Rebellen zu bekämpfen, hätten wir heute unter Umständen diese Probleme nicht. Auch das Flüchtlingsproblem nicht.

Diese Staaten brauchen nunmal eine harte Hand, und das haben Assad, Hussein, Gadaffi und Mubarak gut gemacht.

Und auch wenn diese Staaten Diktaturen sind/waren. Sie waren nie so extrem, wie z.b. Katar und Saudi-Arabien (unsere angeblichen "Partner"), sie waren verlässlich und sie waren eben nicht Aufmarschgebiet für islamischen Terror (das was sie erst nach Eingreifen des Westens wurden).

Da ist die Unterstützung Assads durch Putin die deutlich rationalere Handlung. In Syrien über Assad beschweren, aber gleichzeitig die Steinzeitdikaturen Saudi-Arabien und Katar hofieren ist halt extrem unglaubwürdig und heuchlerisch.


----------



## aloha84 (17. November 2015)

Hussein und Gadaffi waren "nicht so extrem"?
Nur mal um den Unterschied zwischen Katar, den Saudis und Hussein zu verdeutlichen.....in den ersten beiden Staaten gilt zum Teil die Scharia (das dieses System der Bestrafung in unseren Augen pervers ist, ist denke ich unbestritten) aber die Scharia richtet sich immer gegen den Einzelnen......Hussein hatte gar kein Rechtssystem, der hat ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen die Ihm nicht passten ins Gas geschickt.....übrigens ohne dass es ein Aufstand oder sonstiges gab, einzig allein um Macht zu demonstrieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. November 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hussein und Gadaffi waren "nicht so extrem"?
> Nur mal um den Unterschied zwischen Katar, den Saudis und Hussein zu verdeutlichen.....in den ersten beiden Staaten gilt zum Teil die Scharia (das dieses System der Bestrafung in unseren Augen pervers ist, ist denke ich unbestritten) aber die Scharia richtet sich immer gegen den Einzelnen......Hussein hatte gar kein Rechtssystem, der hat ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen die Ihm nicht passten ins Gas geschickt.....übrigens ohne dass es ein Aufstand oder sonstiges gab, einzig allein um Macht zu demonstrieren.



Ach wenn es sich gegen Einzelne richtet ist Unrecht besser, als wenn es sich gegen mehrere richtet?

Interessante Rechtsauffassung. 

Und ob es Gas (wie bei Hussein) oder Enthauptung (Saudi-Arabien) ist, ist für den einzelnen egal. Unrechtmäßige Tötung bleibt unrechtmäßig Tötung. Oder sind durch Gas getötete bessere Opfer, als enthauptete?

Und einen Staat in Schutz zu nehmen, der im 21. Jahrhundert noch die Todesstrafe für „Verbrechen“ wie Ehebruch, Abfall vom Glauben und Homosexualität verhängt, ist nun ja „bezeichnend“.

Zumal Saudi-Arabien und Katar seit längerer Zeit in Verdacht stehen, den islamischen Terror der Hamas und auch des IS zu finanzieren.


----------



## aloha84 (17. November 2015)

Ich nehme Saudi Arabien nicht in Schutz, ihr Rechtssystem ist pervers.....weil es sich es in weiten Teilen aus einer mittelalterlichen Zeit stammt.
Der Unterschied ist aber, dass dort (ihr) Recht gesprochen wird. 
Du ermordest jemanden --> Kopf ab.
Du lästerst über Allah --> 1000 Peitschenhiebe.
Das sind unmenschliche Bestrafungen, aber nach *deren* Rechtsempfinden ist das gerecht. Und unser Rechtsempfinden, ist *in ihren* Augen ungerecht. Das bekommst du auch aus den Köpfen von den Leuten nicht raus.
Ich will damit nur den Unterschied zum Regime Hussein aufzeigen.
Dort gabe es Dinge, die nunmal nach keinem (noch so alten) Rechtssystem vertretbar waren.
Eine Aufzählung erspare ich euch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. November 2015)

Natürlich hatte der Irak auch unter Hussein eine Verfassung. Selbstverständlich war sie das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie Stand, aber wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied zur Scharia?

Das dritte Reich hatte auch de jure ein Rechtssystem, aber de facto nicht. Auch Nordkora hat eine "demokratische" Verfassung. Trotzdem ein Unrechtsstaat. Worauf willst du hinaus?

All diese Staat haben ein Gesetz auf das sie sich de jure beziehen, das de facto aber keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## aloha84 (17. November 2015)

Zehntausende Menschen wurden im Irak "bestraft", ohne Anklage, ohne Richter, ohne Gesetz.
Stell dir vor du bist Gemüsehändler und beschwerst dich bei deinem Standnachbarn über die zu hohen Abgaben (die du natürlich trotzdem bezahlst!), 10 Minuten Später wird dir ein Sack über den Kopf gestülpt, du wirst in einen Keller gebracht, in deine "empfindlichsten Körperteile" werden mit einer Autobatterie verbunden.
Oder du fährst versehentlich einem anderen Auto hinten drauf, Versicherung gibts nicht, du musst bar bezahlen --> du teilst dem anderen (zufällig Regierungbeamter) deine Adresse mit und sagst ihm er könne morgen sein Geld abholen. Am gleichen Abend kommst du nach Hause und deine Frau liegt blutüberströmt + vergewaltigt auf dem Wohnzimmerboden. Auf dem Tisch liegt eine Nachricht: "Wenn du morgen das Geld doch nicht hast, nehme ich mir deine Tochter!"
Hussein und seine Regierung haben sich eine Kaste geschaffen, die Recht und Gesetzlos die Bevölkerung unterjochten. Der Staatsapparat war dermaßen kurrupt, dass du für "kleines Geld" Morde in Auftrag geben konntest --> bei der "Polizei"!

Und das ist ein Unterschied zur Scharia --> dort gibt es Angeklagte, Kläger und Richter. Und am Ende fällt ein Urteil.....das mir und dir diese Urteil zu hart oder ungerecht erscheinen, mag sein......aber für den Großteil der ungebildeten Bevölkerung ist es deren Rechtsauffassung. Wenn du denen erklärst, einen Vergewaltiger darfst du maximal 8 Jahre ins Gefängnis werfen --> zeigen die uns einen Vogel.
Übrigens nutzt der IS gar keine Scharia, sondern nur eine eigene Auslegung. Auf Gotteslästerung steht der Tod....das hat der IS aber ein "wenig" ausgeweitet, bei ihnen wirst du verfolgt und mit dem Tod bestraft, allein weil du kein Moslem bist.....und das ist schon ne starke Nummer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. November 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Zehntausende Menschen wurden im Irak "bestraft", ohne Anklage, ohne Richter, ohne Gesetz.
> Stell dir vor du bist Gemüsehändler und beschwerst dich bei deinem Standnachbarn über die zu hohen Abgaben (die du natürlich trotzdem bezahlst!), 10 Minuten Später wird dir ein Sack über den Kopf gestülpt, du wirst in einen Keller gebracht, in deine "empfindlichsten Körperteile" werden mit einer Autobatterie verbunden.
> Oder du fährst versehentlich einem anderen Auto hinten drauf, Versicherung gibts nicht, du musst bar bezahlen --> du teilst dem anderen (zufällig Regierungbeamter) deine Adresse mit und sagst ihm er könne morgen sein Geld abholen. Am gleichen Abend kommst du nach Hause und deine Frau liegt blutüberströmt + vergewaltigt auf dem Wohnzimmerboden. Auf dem Tisch liegt eine Nachricht: "Wenn du morgen das Geld doch nicht hast, nehme ich mir deine Tochter!"
> Hussein und seine Regierung haben sich eine Kaste geschaffen, die Recht und Gesetzlos die Bevölkerung unterjochten. Der Staatsapparat war dermaßen kurrupt, dass du für "kleines Geld" Morde in Auftrag geben konntest --> bei der "Polizei"!
> ...



Und macht es Unrecht besser, wenn der Anschein eines Verfahrens gewahrt wird?

Bei den Prozessen vor dem Volksgerichtshof gab es auch Angeklagte, Kläger und Richter. Und am Ende fiel ein Urteil. Trotzdem war es Unrecht.

Nur weil in Saudi-Arabien der Anschein eines Rechtssystems gewährt wird, gibt es keins. Die wenigsten Diktaturen stellen sich offen hin und sagen, jo wir machen was uns gefällt. 

Der Anschein von Recht und Ordnung wird auch dort gewahrt. Dafür hat sich der Begriff Schauprozess eingebürgert. Und für den Verurteilten ist es doch egal, ob jetzt Willkür herrscht oder ob es „Verfahren“ gab. 




aloha84 schrieb:


> Übrigens nutzt der IS gar keine Scharia, sondern nur eine eigene Auslegung. Auf Gotteslästerung steht der Tod....das hat der IS aber ein "wenig" ausgeweitet, bei ihnen wirst du verfolgt und mit dem Tod bestraft, allein weil du kein Moslem bist.....und das ist schon ne starke Nummer.



Womit wir wieder beim Kern des Terrors wären. Der IS lebt den Koran und lebt wir ihr Prophet.

Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT
Islamkritiker Hamed Abdel-Samad rechnet mit dem Propheten ab - DIE WELT

Außerdem hat der IS „gar nichts ausgeweitet“.

Töte die Ungläubigen wo immer ihr sie trefft. Der IS lebt diese Terrorsure einfach nur wörtlich aus.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so, dass diesen Taten unterstellt wird "es liegt am Islam".  Diese Leute selbst begründen ihre Taten mit dem Islam. Und da muss man sich doch mal ernsthaft fragen, was das für eine "Religion" ist, die so dermaßend anziehend für Mörder und Terroristen ist.


Wie bei jeder anderen Religion ist vieles Auslegungssache. Wie viele Menschen wurden im Namen des Christentums umgebracht? Das Problem ist nicht die Religion, sondern die Leute die sie für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen. Das wird übrigens einfacher, je weniger aufgeklärt die Anhänger sind - Kinder und Idioten sind also besonders gefährdet.


----------



## aloha84 (17. November 2015)

Mal davon ab das diese Sure 9(?) im historischen Kontext betrachtet werden muss, basiert die Scharia nur auf Teilen des Korans, sie übernimmt nicht den kompletten Inhalt.
Ich habe mich diesbezüglich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt,  der IS nennt sein Gesetz Scharia --> aber es ist sie nicht.
Das ist ja auch unser Problem, dem IS geht es nicht um Macht, Geld oder Politik.....es geht ihm um Religion, und es geht darum alle Andergläubigen zu töten.....


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. November 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie bei jeder anderen Religion ist vieles Auslegungssache.



Erstaunlicherweise wird aber gerade der Islam geradezu überproportional oft so ausgelegt, dass für Mitmenschen eine Gefahr für das Leben besteht. Das sollte einem doch zu Denken geben.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie viele Menschen wurden im Namen des Christentums umgebracht?



Gegenfrage: Wie viele Menschen wurden 2015 durch christlichen Terror getötet und wie viele durch islamischen?

Was interessiert mich irgendwelches Unrecht das hunderte Jahre zurückliegt? Es geht um das hier und jetzt, und da sticht eine „Religion“ besonders oft negativ hervor. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht die Religion, sondern die Leute die sie für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen.



Das Problem ist, dass man den Islam nicht „missbrauchen“ muss. Diese Leute leben einfach so, wie es im Koran steht und wie Mohammed vor 1400 Jahren lebte.

Kleiner Qualitätsunterschied. Jesus predigte die Nächsten- und Feindesliebe, Mohammed eroberte fremde Gebiete, nahm Sklaven und ließ Juden in Messina köpfen.

Jetzt kommt die Preisfrage: Welche Gruppe im Nahen Osten verbreitet ihren „Glauben“ mit dem Schwert, nimmt Sklaven und lässt ihre Feine als Ungläubige köpfen?



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das wird übrigens einfacher, je weniger aufgeklärt die Anhänger sind - Kinder und Idioten sind also besonders gefährdet.



Absolut. Das sieht man wunderbar an Israel. Das Land im Nahen Osten das am meisten in Bildung und Forschung investiert. Und das Land das im Nahen Osten am fortschrittlichsten ist.

Interessanterweise auch das einzige Land im Nahen Osten, in dem der Islam keine Mehrheit stellt. Aber das ist bestimmt nur ein Zufall 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab das diese Sure 9(?) im historischen Kontext betrachtet werden muss, basiert die Scharia nur auf Teilen des Korans, sie übernimmt nicht den kompletten Inhalt.
> Ich habe mich diesbezüglich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt,  der IS nennt sein Gesetz Scharia --> aber es ist sie nicht.
> Das ist ja auch unser Problem, dem IS geht es nicht um Macht, Geld oder Politik.....es geht ihm um Religion, und es geht darum alle Andergläubigen zu töten.....



Achso, also ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn sich im Jahr 2015 noch Leute auf dies Sure beziehen und ihre Morde und ihren Terror rechtzufertigen, weil das muss man im historischen Kontext betrachten.

Gut zu wissen.

Hier mal ein vernüftiger Artikel dazu, was jetzt erforderlich ist: 

Hirsi Ali: Nach Paris müssen wir Dinge tun, die bisher undenkbar waren - DIE WELT

Auch passend:

Islamkritik: Broder über Hirsi Alis "Reformiert Euch!" - DIE WELT


----------



## Birdy84 (17. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise wird aber gerade der Islam geradezu überproportional oft so ausgelegt, dass für Mitmenschen eine Gefahr für das Leben besteht. Das sollte einem doch zu Denken geben.
> 
> Gegenfrage: Wie viele Menschen wurden 2015 durch christlichen Terror getötet und wie viele durch islamischen?
> 
> Was interessiert mich irgendwelches Unrecht das hunderte Jahre zurückliegt? Es geht um das hier und jetzt, und da sticht eine „Religion“ besonders oft negativ hervor.


Ja, im hier und jetzt sind die betroffenen Mitläufer des IS (und teilweise auch islamische Staaten) von ihrer Denkweise und Einstellung noch im Mittelalter. Daher mein Vergleich. Die Christen sind über den Punkt bereits (größtenteils) hinaus, dass sie im Namen ihrer Religion anderen Menschen Leid zufügt.


----------



## aloha84 (17. November 2015)

@Kaaruzo
Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich das nicht schlimm finde.
Weißt du, ganau das ist das Problem an deiner Diskussionsweise, du versuchst ständig irgendwelche Feindbilder in deine Diskussionspartner hereinzuinterpretieren.
Schon dein "Gut zu wissen" vermittelt dem anderen, dass du deinen falschen Gedankengang auf dein gegenüber wiederspiegelst.
Nur mal so am Rande....
Ob man jetzt Europa zu einer Festung ausbauen sollte, weiß ich nicht.
Aber ich weiß, dass der Großteil der Parisattentäter Franzosen waren, es war also auch ein Angriff von Innen....und ob dagegen eine Grenze am Rande Europas hilft?


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. November 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ja, im hier und jetzt sind die betroffenen Mitläufer des IS (und teilweise auch islamische Staaten) von ihrer Denkweise und Einstellung noch im Mittelalter. Daher mein Vergleich. Die Christen sind über den Punkt bereits (größtenteils) hinaus, dass sie im Namen ihrer Religion anderen Menschen Leid zufügt.



Absolut. Allerdings (und das ist ja der Punkt, den ich ansprach) muss man doch erkennen, dass der Islam und das Leben des Propheten Mohammed einem viel mehr Ansatzpunkte geben, um seinen Verbrechen zu legitimieren, als z.b. die Bibel und das Leben Jesus.

Ich erkenne da wie gesagt Qualitätsunterschiede.



aloha84 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich das nicht schlimm finde.



Geschrieben hast du das nicht, es klang so für mich.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Weißt du, ganau das ist das Problem an deiner Diskussionsweise, du versuchst ständig irgendwelche Feindbilder in deine Diskussionspartner hereinzuinterpretieren.
> Schon dein "Gut zu wissen" vermittelt dem anderen, dass du deinen falschen Gedankengang auf dein gegenüber wiederspiegelst.



Eigentlich nicht. Wenn du den Eindruck hast, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür, dass war nicht meine Intention.

Ich habe nur deinen Text interpretiert (vermutlich falsch, sonst würdest du ja nicht so reagieren) und darauf geantwortet.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande....
> Ob man jetzt Europa zu einer Festung ausbauen sollte, weiß ich nicht.
> Aber ich weiß, dass der Großteil der Parisattentäter Franzosen waren, es war also auch ein Angriff von Innen....und ob dagegen eine Grenze am Rande Europas hilft?



Es würde erstmal gegen weitere potenzielle Terroristen helfen. Und unsere Grenzen werden derzeit ja de facto gar nicht mehr kontrolliert, und ob das ein wünschenswerter Zustand sein kann, sei mal dahingestellt.

Klar Grenzen alleine werden nicht helfen. Das ständige Verharmlosen einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie aber auch nicht. 

Und wenn jetzt wieder das Beschwichtigen und Verharmlosen ala „das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun“ losgeht, dann werden diese Angriffe nicht die letzten gewesen sein, weil so jede notwendige Diskussion über den Islam verhindert wird.

Und ich denke wir sind es den Toten (nicht nur vom letzten Attentat, sondern von allen islamischen Terrorattentaten) schuldig, alles in unserer Macht stehende zu tun, dass künftig zu verhindern.

Appeasement gegenüber undemokratischen, faschistischen Ideologien kann jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach keine ernstgemeinte Lösung sein.

Wohin das führt, aber wir in Europa schon einmal leidlich erfahren müssen.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut. Das sieht man wunderbar an Israel. Das Land im Nahen Osten das am meisten in Bildung und Forschung investiert. Und das Land das im Nahen Osten am fortschrittlichsten ist.
> 
> Interessanterweise auch das einzige Land im Nahen Osten, in dem der Islam keine Mehrheit stellt. Aber das ist bestimmt nur ein Zufall


Zufall nicht, aber garantiert nicht so einfach zu erklären, wie du implizierst. Ich kann da nur vermuten, es liegt bestimmt auch an der Unterstützung anderer Länder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. November 2015)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Zufall nicht, aber garantiert nicht so einfach zu erklären, wie du implizierst. Ich kann da nur vermuten, es liegt bestimmt auch an der Unterstützung anderer Länder.



Die Tatsache, dass das einzige demokratische Land im Nahen Osten, gleichzeitig auch das einzige Land ohne islamische Mehrheit ist, kann natürlich nur Zufall sein. 

Dass der Islam in 1400 Jahren keinen demokratischen Alltag zustande gebracht hat, kann natürlich auch nur Zufall sein. (Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam - DIE WELT)

Der Gedanke drängt sich mir jedenfalls auf, dass es vielleicht doch kein Zufall ist, sondern dass das Problem systembedingt ist.


----------



## aloha84 (17. November 2015)

Es fehlt an der Aufklärung, wir hatten das Glück diese zu bekommen.
Wenn man bedenkt, wie die Islamische Kultur die Wissenschaft voranbrachte, wie Menschen aller Religionen friedlich auch in islamischen Ländern gemeinsam studierten und sich im regen Austausch befanden, (der Islam war Fortschritt, ganz im Gegensatz zu den mittelalterlichen Weltanschauungen unserer Vorfahren)....da muss man sich schon fragen, was dann schief ging.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut. Allerdings (und das ist ja der Punkt, den ich ansprach) muss man doch erkennen, dass der Islam und das Leben des Propheten Mohammed einem viel mehr Ansatzpunkte geben, um seinen Verbrechen zu legitimieren, als z.b. die Bibel und das Leben Jesus.


Hier möchte ich noch mal einhaken. Du beziehst dich auf das neue Testament, im alten herrscht noch ein anderer Ton. Wie schon geschrieben, die Geschichte zeigt uns, wie der christliche Glaube bereits (negativ) ausgenutzt wurde.


----------



## bschicht86 (17. November 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ....da muss man sich schon fragen, was dann schief ging.



Logisch zu erklären ist das lange nicht mehr. Wenn man sich die letzten 100 Jahre anschaut, könnte man meinen, dass im Weltgeschehen irgend eine bösartig gesinnte Person die Fäden zieht. Wenn es denjenigen gibt, macht er es aber so geschickt, dass er von niemanden entdeckt wird.

Verrückte Welt.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und diese Fehler gehören nicht bestraft?



Wer soll denn anklagen?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Klar räumt das Militär den Fehler ein, aber passieren wird leider nichts. So wie bei allen anderen fatalen Irrtümern der USA die Menschenleben bisher gekostet haben, und das waren sehr sehr viele. Alles menschliches Versagen. Und dann wundern wenn sich da Teile der Bevölkerung radikalisieren und in anderen Teilen der Welt Menschen in die Luft sprengen die auch nichts dafür können.
> Es ist halt einfache ein Kriegsverbrechen das nie aufgeklärt werden wird weil das auch die Obama-Administration nicht brauchen kann. Eine Untersuchung wird es wohl nie geben, und wenn wird sie nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen. Die Schuldigen werden, wenn überhaupt beurlaubt und vielleicht versetzt, das wars. Ob das jetzt Absicht war oder nicht (ich glaube nicht an Absicht), darüber kann man diskutieren. Aber über eine unabhängige Aufarbeitung und Untersuchung meines Erachtens nicht.



Was war damals mit den Angriff auf einen Tanklaster, bei dem Zivilisten getötet wurden und der von einem deutschen Oberst angeordnet wurde?
Wurde von den verantworten jemals einer angeklagt? 
Natürlich nicht. Man bedauert das und macht weiter. Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein und daher müssen sich die Militärs auch nicht wundern, wenn man sie in den Regionen dort mit Misstrauen begegnet.
Das wissen die Taliban und IS und wer auch immer und nutzt das dann für ihre Zwecke aus, indem sie über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2015)

Der Tanklaster wurde ja von Taliban gefahren, dass einige die das Benzin klauen wollten dabei umgekommen sind naja.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Tanklaster wurde ja von Taliban gefahren, dass einige die das Benzin klauen wollten dabei umgekommen sind naja.



Man könnte sagen, dass sie zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort waren, gilt auch für die Leute in den Krankenhäusern, aber trotzdem werden Kollateralschäden zu leicht in Kauf genommen.
Andererseits starten die Taliban oder wer auch immer, gerne ihre Raketen in mitten von Wohnhäusern und nehmen es in Kauf, dass "ihre Leute" dann bei einem Gegenangriff getroffen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2015)

Die Regel ist ganz einfach. 
Eigensicherung geht vor Opfersicherung. Als Befehlshaber musste er also den Tanklaster angreifen.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2015)

Er hätte aber eine bessere Aufklärung veranlassen können.

Was aber keine Rolle spielt, da es 1. schon lange zurück liegt und es 2. in Afghanistan war und nicht in Syrien.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Regel ist ganz einfach.
> Eigensicherung geht vor Opfersicherung. Als Befehlshaber musste er also den Tanklaster angreifen.


Genau, zivile Opfer lassen sich in einem Krieg leider nicht vermeiden. 
Und die Bundeswehr hat den Auftrag Deutschland zu schützen und nicht Leute die grad mal etwas Öl von einem gestohlenen Tanklaster der in einem Kriegsgebiet steht abzapfen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2015)

Seit wann wird Deutschland in Afghanistan oder sonst wo beschützt?
Gebracht hat es jedenfalls gar nichts. Die Taliban sind wieder so mächtig, wie sie es vor 2001 waren.


----------



## Sparanus (17. November 2015)

Es wurde angenommen, dass der Tanklaster als fahrende Bombe gegen ein Bundeswehrlager
hätte eingesetzt werden sollen. Das war mit Eigenschutz gemeint, der Eigenschutz der Truppe.
Feuerwehr und Co handeln übrigens ähnlich.



> Er hätte aber eine bessere Aufklärung veranlassen können.


Lage unverändert. 
Taliban+Zivilisten waren da. 
Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich genau so gehandelt hätte,
aber jede Alternative die mir einfällt hätte ein ungleich höheres Risiko 
für die Soldaten gehabt und wäre nichtmals eine Garantie für ein anderes Ende gewesen.


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2015)

Naja, im Endfeffekt bleiben doch nur Elitetruppen übrig, welche da einrücken müssen


----------



## OberstFleischer (18. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wurde angenommen, dass der Tanklaster als fahrende Bombe gegen ein Bundeswehrlager
> hätte eingesetzt werden sollen. Das war mit Eigenschutz gemeint, der Eigenschutz der Truppe.
> Feuerwehr und Co handeln übrigens ähnlich.
> 
> ...



Aahja, fahrende Bombe... Blödsinn!
Damals gab es doch Videos und Aussagen, die danach durchsickerten und bestätigten, dass die arme Bevölkerung nur an den Sprit wollte:

Ein deutscher Bundeswehroberst hatte im September *2009* den Befehl gegeben, zwei von den Taliban gekaperte Tanklaster in Afghanistan zu bombardieren. Er befürchtete, dass die Islamisten sie als rollende Bomben benutzen könnten - obwohl die Fahrzeuge auf einer Sandbank im Kunduz-Fluss feststeckten. Bei dem Anschlag starben etwa hundert Menschen, *darunter zahlreiche Zivilisten*.
Danach hatte keiner in der westlichen Welt die Farben der afghanischen Flagge in seinem Profilbild. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgfmtZaJKaI
oder im Irak:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ7lDky7YKw

...aber immer schön verharmlosen , ne


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2015)

Da steht doch die Befürchtung. 
Wie gesagt die Menschen wollten klauem, mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen, es sind ja keine Nahrungsmittel. 

Wenn man als Zivilst den Taliban zu nahe komm ist man eben im selben Fadenkreuz wie sie.


----------



## Kinguin (18. November 2015)

Verfolge diesen Thread hier eher nur dürftig mit,dafür aber diverse Diskussionen im Internet.
Ich lese oft,dass viele der Überzeugung sind ,Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen,aber der Angriff auf den Feind bedeutet auch wieder zahlreiche Tode für unschuldige Bürger,und dass man ein ganzes Land zerstört zurücklässt.Und das wiederum ist halt der Nährboden für radikales Gedankengut,wodurch eben diese Todesspirale nie aufhört.Gleichzeitig wird der Westen als "Böse" dargestellt.
Aber soll man jetzt auch die Hände in den Schoss legen und hoffen,dass diese Monster einen in Ruhe lassen?Auf eine friedliche Lösung hoffen,durch gutes Zureden? Das funktioniert nicht,und weiter die Hauptschuld an dieser aktuellen Lage zu suchen bei irgendwem,bringt einen auch nicht sonderlich weiter.


----------



## OberstFleischer (18. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen, es sind ja keine Nahrungsmittel.



Genau wie der Terroranschlag, macht mich so eine "geistreiche" Äusserung unglaublich sprachlos... Fremdschämen steigt hoch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. November 2015)

Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um. 

Oberst Klein halt absolut nachvollziehbar gehandelt.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luftangriff_bei_Kundus

Zitat: 
"Am 19. April 2010 gab die Bundesanwaltschaft bekannt, dass sie das Ermittlungsverfahren wegen des Luftangriffs eingestellt habe, weil weder die Vorschriften des Völkerstrafgesetzbuches noch die Bestimmungen des Strafgesetzbuches verletzt worden seien. Die Klage eines der beiden Lastwagenfahrer, der die Feststellung der Rechtswidrigkeit des Befehls von Oberst Klein begehrt hatte, wurde vom Verwaltungsgericht Köln abgewiesen."

Kundus-Angriff: Völkerrechtler verteidigt Oberst Klein - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## OberstFleischer (18. November 2015)

Beziehe nun auch, in mein, "leider" immer wieder kehrendes Fremdschämritual, weitere mit ein...
Wo soll das alles noch hinführen? 
Leider ist der Bildungsstandart über die Jahre dramatisch gesunken. 
Dieser, einher gehenden Verrohung, sollte man mit aller Kraft die Stirn bieten.

Gleicher Artikel:

Durch den Angriff wurden nach NATO-Einschätzung bis zu 142 Menschen, darunter auch *Kinder, getötet oder verletz*t, was die bisher *mit Abstand größte Zahl von Opfern* bei einem Einsatz sowohl *in der Geschichte der Bundeswehr *als auch durch Kräfte der ISAF bedeutet. Der Angriff und die folgenden Reaktionen der Bundeswehrführung wurden sowohl aus dem Inland wie aus dem Ausland stark kritisiert.
Wenn ich auch mal Wikipedia zitiere.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. November 2015)

Und? Was willst du uns damit sagen?

Dieser Angriff hat weder gegen das Völkerrecht, noch gegen das deutsche Strafrecht verstoßen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Ramons01 (18. November 2015)

Nachdem ich jetzt einiges gelesen habe in diesem Thread, möchte ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben...

Zuerst zu dem in Paris, wie ich das sehe und wie das mit Syrien in Verbindung stehen könnte oder auch nicht:

Bevor ich nun meine Meinung sage, die vielleicht einigen hier nicht gefällt möchte ich klar stellen, dass jeder Tot schlimm ist. Jeder Tote der nicht auf natürlichem Wege stirbt, sei es z.B. durch einen Autounfall, Mord oder einen Terroranschlag, sind zwei Tote zu viel. Jedes Menschenleben ist und sollte überall den gleichen Wert haben und dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob wir von einem Deutschen, einem Österreicher, einem Amerikaner, einem Russen, Chinesen, Afrikaner, Iraner, Syrer oder sonst irgend ein Menschenleben reden, dass jetzt das Pech hatte auf dem falschen Kontinent geboren zu sein.

Was hat das jetzt mit Paris und den Anschlägen zu tun? Nun das ist ganz einfach, laut unseren Medien und unserer westlichen Gesellschaft trifft eben genau dies nicht zu. Das Leben eines Europäers scheint wesentlich mehr Wert zu sein, als das Leben eines Afrikaners, Syrers, Palestinänsers oder eines sonstigen Landes das nicht die selben "Werte" hat wie wir.
Die Anschläge sind schlimm, es wurden viel zu viele Menschen getötet oder verletzt. Niemand verdient es so zu sterben, so verletzt oder traumatisiert zu werden. Wenn ich aber niemand sage, dann beschränke ich das aber nicht auf unsere westlichen Wertekreise, sondern meine weltweit.
Als letztes Jahr Israel einfach so ohne Verhältnismäßigkeit Palestina bombardiert hat, dabei sogar UNO Schulen getroffen hat und in 1 Woche über 1.000 Menschen (darunter über 400 Kinder) gestorben sind, habe ich niemanden in den Medien mit der Palestinenser Flagge gesehen oder Facebook Profile die den Hashtag #PrayforPalestina gepostet haben.
Es wurde ignoriert, unsere Medien haben 0 darüber berichtet, bis das Abschlachten fast zu Ende war hat es keine *** bei uns interessiert.

Es wird also mit zweierlei Maß gemossen, somit sind die Toten in Paris anscheinenden mehr wert als tausende Tote im Nahen Osten...

Wie bereits oben gesagt, finde ich jeden Tot egal ob in Paris oder im Nahen Osten schlimm und unnötig. Aber wenn man schon in ein Horn blasen möchte, dann bitte auch für alle Tote und jeden unnötigen Tot verurteilen. Israel wurde dafür nciht bombardiert und den Krieg erklärt, nein Deutschland hat Israel sogar noch ein Atomwaffenfähiges U-Boot geschenkt auf die Kosten der Steuerzahler.
Tja so geht deutsche und europäische Politik...man trauert eben nur dort um Tote wenn es einem nützt...

Die Anschläge in Paris folgen komischerweise wieder einem Muster, dass man schon bei anderen Terroranschlägen finden kann.
Es irritiert mich, dass jeder muslimische Terrorist einen Pass dabei hat, obwohl er weiß, dass er diesen Tag eventuell nicht überleben wird. 
Ein christlicher Terrorist (Beispiel Breivik), hatte keinen Pass dabei, wohl aber viel Munition und Sprengstoff.
Wieso haben also alle muslimischen Terroristen einen Pass dabei?
Wieso braucht die französische Polizei bei erhöhter Sicherheitsstufe und Terrorwarunung 3 Stunden um ein Café mit Geiseln zu stürmen?
Bei jedem Nacht und Nebeleinsatz der österreichischen Kobra, mitten auf dem Land, ist sie schneller zur Stelle wie die Spezialeinheiten in Paris - ein Schelm wer böses denkt. 
Ich möchte anmerken, dass auch bei 9/11 2001 die US-Abfangjäger auf den Flugbasen nicht abheben durften, obwohl sie die Flugzeuge noch erreichen hätten können.

Ja klar, es ist leicht mich jetzt als Verschwörungstheoretiker zu brandmarken, aber warum gibt es dann diese ungereimtheiten? Es ist doch nicht normal, dass die französische Justiz von Bayern (wohlgemerkt von Bayern dem Bundesland mit den dümmsten Politikern) gewarnt und informiert wurde, dass am 6.11.2015 ein Fahrzeug abgefangen wurde, dass Munition, Waffen und Sprengstoff geladen hatte. Die Route des Navis sollte nach Paris führen.
Also wieso wurde nichts unternommen?
Wieso wussten die Geheimdienste bereits etwas über manche Täter und haben dennoch nichts gemacht?

Ich stelle jetzt einfach mal die Behauptung auf, dass die Geheimdienste, der Militärapparat und die Waffenindustrie sehr stark von solchen Anschlägen profitieren. Für mich gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder wusste dieser Komplex was geschehen würde und hat mit Absicht nichts unternommen oder sie waren in die Planung und Durchführung involviert.
Das die Geheimdienste und Polizei unfähig sind kann ich nicht glauben, wir haben ja bereits genug Beweise für "Staatsterror" durch Deutschland und den NSU-Skandal erhalten.
Also wieso nicht auch in Frankreich? Es sichert das Budget des Militärs, der Geheimdienste, verschafft der Rüstungsindustrie mehr Aufträge, der Präsident möchte mehr Macht haben und leichter den Notstand erklären können.
Ich sehe da haufenweise Vorteile für diverse Personen und Gruppierungen und die einzigen die bezahlen sind wir, das einfache Volk. Wir sterben durch den Kugelhagel, die Bomben und unsere Rechte werden weiter beschnitten wurd noch mehr Überwachung und andere Gesetze.
Auch komisch, dass vor allem Medien die der Gruppe Serge Dassault angehören stark ins Kriegshorn gegen den IS blasen (Le Figaro, Le Monde, etc.) und oh Wunder  Serge Dassault gehört die Firma Dassault Aviation. 
Das ist diese Firma, die die Rafale und Mirage Kampfjets baut.

Wir haben also einen Haufen toter und angebliche Augenzeugenberichte, dass der IS Schuld sein soll durch Rufe wie "Allahu Akbar" oder "Das ist für Syrien". Natürlich veröffentlicht der IS auch ein braves Bekenner-Video (was überhaupt nicht gestellt/gefälscht werden kann wie bei Bin Laden früher).

Die Spur wird nach Syrien zum IS gelegt, wo ich nun auch angekommen bin:

Ich habe jetzt keine Lust den ganzen Krieg von vorne aufzurollen, also steige ich mal im hier und jetzt ein (mein Text ist sowieso schon viel zu lange ).
Die USA mit ihrer "Allianz gegen den IS" bombt nun schon seit über 1 Jahr im Nahen Osten. Bisher hat es keine Wirkung gezeigt.
Was die Vermutung nahe legt, dass die lieben Amis entweder gar nicht bombardieren oder die falschen Ziele angreifen.
Die USA bombardieren ohne Einladung Syriens, verstoßen damit also gegen das Völkerrecht und weigern sich mit dem Machthaber des Landes in dem sie ihre Angriffe fliegen, Absprachen zu treffen und sich zu koordinieren.
Russland hingegen ist ein Verbündeter Syriens und wurde von dessen Regierung um Hilfe gebeten. Sie fliegen Luftschläge gegen alle Terroristen.
Ja ich nenne wie Assad alle diese Menschen dort Terroristen, wieso ist nämlich ganz einfach. Jeder Haufen von denen hat Menschenrechtsverletzungen begangen (auch Assads Armee um das anzumerken).
ISIS und die Alnusra-Front stammen von dem Haufen der FSA. Die FSA hat sehr viele ausländische Kämpfer und am Ende des Tages haben alle schon Zivilisten getötet, egal ob durch Köpfen oder andere Hinrichtungen. So etwas wie "moderate" Rebellen existieren nicht.
Ich finde den Begriff "moderater Rebell" sowieso komisch. Es muss also Rebellen, moderate Rebellen und nicht moderate Rebellen geben. Wer bestimmt jetzt wer "moderat" und wer "nicht moderat" ist? Macht man da eine Strichliste und schaut wer weniger Menschen umgebracht hat? 
Das Wort "moderate Rebellen" wurde doch nur eingeführt, damit man eine Rechtfertigung hat, wieso man einen Haufen Mörder in einem anderen Land noch mit Waffen und Logistik unterstützt. Die Medien können uns Bürger das jetzt besser verkaufen, weil unsere Regierung unterstützt die "moderaten Rebellen" die schießen nur mit Blumen und werfen Seifenblasenbomben auf ihre Feinde. 

Fragt euch doch einfach mal, wieso Russland so kritisiert wird wegen den Luftschlägen. Die bombardieren mit Erfolg, Assads Truppen bekommen wieder Aufwind und das gefällt uns hier im Westen nicht. Assad muss weg, egal wer oder was dann in Syrien das Machtvakuum benutzt um aufzusteigen. Der IS ist genau dort wo die USA hinwollen, sie haben einen Vorwand zum Bombardieren, zerstören dabei die Syrische Infrastruktur und können sagen "So verdient der IS keine Kohle mehr mit Erdöl".
Wenn sie denen wirklich den Geldhahn abdrehen wollten, müssten sie nur die Banken und Geldinstitute ausfindig machen, die mit denen handeln, aber das wäre wieder blöd, weil ich wette da stecken auch US-Firmen mit drinnen. 

Ich bin kein Fan von Assad, aber der aktuelle Weg war, ist und bleibt der falsche Weg um ein Land zu verändern. Man hätte einfach versuchen sollen mit in an einen Tisch zu sitzen und ihm klar zu machen, dass seine Folterregierung nun vorbei ist und er jetzt gefälligst mal die Menschenrechte achten soll. Ich als Diktator würde da auch nur lachen wenn das die Amis zu mir sagen würden, aber was solls.
Übrigens war Syrien ein tolles Land für verschiedene Religionen, egal was man von der Regierung halten mag.
Jetzt ist es keines mehr...dank der Bombenpoltik die wir im Westen vertreten.

Als Abschluss möchte ich noch einen weisen Mann zitieren:

_"Viele, die leben, verdienen den Tod. Und manche, die sterben, verdienen das Leben. Kannst du es ihnen geben? Dann sei auch nicht so rasch mit einem Todesurteil bei der Hand._


----------



## aloha84 (18. November 2015)

Ich persönlich halte wenig von diesen Theorien, dass kann aber jeder halten wie er will.
Das problem vor dem der Westen und der nahe Osten momentan steht, dass Gruppen wie der IS aus reinem Relgiösem Antrieb handelt.
Auch sind die Anhänger so "verkorkst" dass ihnen das eigene Leben völlig egal ist, denn sie wissen wenn sie sterben kommen sie ins Paradies.
Und solche Feinde zu bekämpfen geschweige denn zu besiegen, ist in meinen Augen nicht möglich --> weil man ihre Moral nicht brechen kann.
Dem IS ist es egal ob du Amerikaner, Russe, Inder, Franzose, Japaner, Chinese oder Deutscher bist, alle sind gleich ungläubig und müssen vernichtet werden.
Wenn hier jemand ein Lösung hat, immer her damit.....rein militärisch wird es nicht klappen, selbst wenn man sie aus Syriens rausbombt --> dann errichten sie ihr kalifat halt dezentral.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. November 2015)

Ramons01 schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit Paris und den Anschlägen zu tun? Nun das ist ganz einfach, laut unseren Medien und unserer westlichen Gesellschaft trifft eben genau dies nicht zu. Das Leben eines Europäers scheint wesentlich mehr Wert zu sein, als das Leben eines Afrikaners, Syrers, Palestinänsers oder eines sonstigen Landes das nicht die selben "Werte" hat wie wir.



Laut unseren Medien sind also Europäer mehr wert als andere?

Na den Zeitungsartikel hätte ich doch gerne mal gelesen. Ich wage stark zu bezweifeln, dass irgendeine Zeitung derartiges Schreiben würde.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Als letztes Jahr Israel einfach so ohne Verhältnismäßigkeit Palestina bombardiert hat, dabei sogar UNO Schulen getroffen hat und in 1 Woche über 1.000 Menschen (darunter über 400 Kinder) gestorben sind, habe ich niemanden in den Medien mit der Palestinenser Flagge gesehen oder Facebook Profile die den Hashtag #PrayforPalestina gepostet haben.



Dafür wurde dieses Bild tausendfach benutzt (Nahost-Konflikt: Ein Bild erobert die Sozialen Netzwerke | Politik & Wirtschaft*| EXPRESS). Da hat Pallywood wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet um die Fakten zu verdrehen.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Es wurde ignoriert, unsere Medien haben 0 darüber berichtet, bis das Abschlachten fast zu Ende war hat es keine *** bei uns interessiert.



Stimmt, es wurde komplett ignoriert: 

https://www.google.de/search?q=isra...eltMVsWTKYPEPJCkvdgK#q=gazakrieg+2014&tbm=nws

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Protective_Edge

Gazakonflikt 2014 - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Gazakrieg 2014 nur der Auftakt?: Hier bricht bald der nächste Krieg aus - Gazakrieg 2014 nur die Ouvertüre? - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Gaza-Krieg 2014: UN: Kriegsverbrechen auf beiden Seiten - heute-Nachrichten

https://www.google.de/search?q=isra...eltMVsWTKYPEPJCkvdgK#q=gazakrieg+2014&tbm=nws

Dafür hatten wir zig Pro-Hamas Demos in deutschen Innenstädten wo der Antisemitismus der eingewanderten Gruppe wieder mehr als deutlich wurde. 

(http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/spahn-warnt-vor-importiertem-antisemitismus-a-1019559.html)

70 Jahre nach Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges durfte man so geistreiche Sprüche wie „Jude, Jude feiges Schwein, komm heraus und kämpf allein“ oder „Hamas, Hamas, Juden ins Gas“ hören.

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/p...demonstrationen-verboten-werden/10229256.html

Zum größten Teil gerufen von jungen Arabern und Türken.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Es wird also mit zweierlei Maß gemossen, somit sind die Toten in Paris anscheinenden mehr wert als tausende Tote im Nahen Osten...



Absolut nicht, aber in den Augen der Aluhutfraktion ist das bestimmt so. Es ist nomal, dass einen Anschläge direkt im Nachbarstaat mehr interessieren, als tausende Kilometer entfernt.

Wenn bei meinem Nachbarn eingebrochen wird, interessiert mich das auch mehr als ein Einbruch in München.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wie bereits oben gesagt, finde ich jeden Tot egal ob in Paris oder im Nahen Osten schlimm und unnötig. Aber wenn man schon in ein Horn blasen möchte, dann bitte auch für alle Tote und jeden unnötigen Tot verurteilen. Israel wurde dafür nciht bombardiert und den Krieg erklärt, nein Deutschland hat Israel sogar noch ein Atomwaffenfähiges U-Boot geschenkt auf die Kosten der Steuerzahler.



Richtig, wir unterstützen die einzige Demokratie im Nahen Osten. 



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Tja so geht deutsche und europäische Politik...man trauert eben nur dort um Tote wenn es einem nützt...



Das ist Politik auf der ganzen Welt, nicht nur in Deutschland und Europa.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Die Anschläge in Paris folgen komischerweise wieder einem Muster, dass man schon bei anderen Terroranschlägen finden kann.
> Es irritiert mich, dass jeder muslimische Terrorist einen Pass dabei hat, obwohl er weiß, dass er diesen Tag eventuell nicht überleben wird.
> Ein christlicher Terrorist (Beispiel Breivik), hatte keinen Pass dabei, wohl aber viel Munition und Sprengstoff.
> Wieso haben also alle muslimischen Terroristen einen Pass dabei?
> ...



Sitz der Aluhut gut?



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ja klar, es ist leicht mich jetzt als Verschwörungstheoretiker zu brandmarken, aber warum gibt es dann diese ungereimtheiten? Es ist doch nicht normal, dass die französische Justiz von Bayern (wohlgemerkt von Bayern dem Bundesland mit den dümmsten Politikern) gewarnt und informiert wurde, dass am 6.11.2015 ein Fahrzeug abgefangen wurde, dass Munition, Waffen und Sprengstoff geladen hatte. Die Route des Navis sollte nach Paris führen.
> Also wieso wurde nichts unternommen?
> Wieso wussten die Geheimdienste bereits etwas über manche Täter und haben dennoch nichts gemacht?



Siehe zuvor, sitzt der Aluhut gut?



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Ich stelle jetzt einfach mal die Behauptung auf, dass die Geheimdienste, der Militärapparat und die Waffenindustrie sehr stark von solchen Anschlägen profitieren. Für mich gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder wusste dieser Komplex was geschehen würde und hat mit Absicht nichts unternommen oder sie waren in die Planung und Durchführung involviert.
> Das die Geheimdienste und Polizei unfähig sind kann ich nicht glauben, wir haben ja bereits genug Beweise für "Staatsterror" durch Deutschland und den NSU-Skandal erhalten.
> Also wieso nicht auch in Frankreich? Es sichert das Budget des Militärs, der Geheimdienste, verschafft der Rüstungsindustrie mehr Aufträge, der Präsident möchte mehr Macht haben und leichter den Notstand erklären können.
> Ich sehe da haufenweise Vorteile für diverse Personen und Gruppierungen und die einzigen die bezahlen sind wir, das einfache Volk. Wir sterben durch den Kugelhagel, die Bomben und unsere Rechte werden weiter beschnitten wurd noch mehr Überwachung und andere Gesetze.
> ...



Fehlt nur noch das internationale Finanzjudentum und du hast das 1x1 der Verschwörungstheorie abgearbeitet. Aber das du eher Sympathien für die Hamas hast, hast du ja schon gezeigt.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Die Spur wird nach Syrien zum IS gelegt, wo ich nun auch angekommen bin:
> 
> Ich habe jetzt keine Lust den ganzen Krieg von vorne aufzurollen, also steige ich mal im hier und jetzt ein (mein Text ist sowieso schon viel zu lange ).
> Die USA mit ihrer "Allianz gegen den IS" bombt nun schon seit über 1 Jahr im Nahen Osten. Bisher hat es keine Wirkung gezeigt.
> Was die Vermutung nahe legt, dass die lieben Amis entweder gar nicht bombardieren oder die falschen Ziele angreifen.



Oder das du den Wert von Bombardierung überbewertest. Das dritte Reich wurde im zweiten Weltkrieg von 1942-1944 schwer bombardiert von den westlichen Alliierten und konnte bis 1944 jedes Jahr seine Produktion steigern.

Damals wir heute konnten Bombardierung einen Krieg nicht gewinnen. Es braucht 1944 Bodentruppen um Hitler zu besiegen und natürlich braucht es auch 2015 Bodentruppen um die IS zu besiegen.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Die USA bombardieren ohne Einladung Syriens, verstoßen damit also gegen das Völkerrecht und weigern sich mit dem Machthaber des Landes in dem sie ihre Angriffe fliegen, Absprachen zu treffen und sich zu koordinieren.



Das erste Mal, dass du was Wahres schreibst. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Fragt euch doch einfach mal, wieso Russland so kritisiert wird wegen den Luftschlägen. Die bombardieren mit Erfolg, Assads Truppen bekommen wieder Aufwind und das gefällt uns hier im Westen nicht. Assad muss weg, egal wer oder was dann in Syrien das Machtvakuum benutzt um aufzusteigen. Der IS ist genau dort wo die USA hinwollen, sie haben einen Vorwand zum Bombardieren, zerstören dabei die Syrische Infrastruktur und können sagen "So verdient der IS keine Kohle mehr mit Erdöl".



Hier bin ich deiner Meinung. Assad ist definitiv die beste Lösung. Diese Länder brauchen eine harte Hand.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wenn sie denen wirklich den Geldhahn abdrehen wollten, müssten sie nur die Banken und Geldinstitute ausfindig machen, die mit denen handeln, aber das wäre wieder blöd, weil ich wette da stecken auch US-Firmen mit drinnen.



Die Formulierung „ich wette“ heißt auf Deutsch du hast keine Beweise und behauptest es einfach mal.

Fazit: Jede Menge Verschwörungstheorie der Aluhutfraktion und das ewige Feindbild USA/Israel darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen.

Muslime sind bei dir eh alle unschuldig, und böse ist nur der Westen.

Da frag ich mich, warum solche Leute noch hier wohnen. Geh doch in den Nahen Osten und zieh in eins der tollen Länder vor Ort.


----------



## Seeefe (18. November 2015)

Fangen wir mal an.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit Paris und den Anschlägen zu tun? Nun das ist ganz einfach, laut unseren Medien und unserer westlichen Gesellschaft trifft eben genau dies nicht zu. Das Leben eines Europäers scheint wesentlich mehr Wert zu sein, als das Leben eines Afrikaners, Syrers, Palestinänsers oder eines sonstigen Landes das nicht die selben "Werte" hat wie wir.
> Die Anschläge sind schlimm, es wurden viel zu viele Menschen getötet oder verletzt. Niemand verdient es so zu sterben, so verletzt oder traumatisiert zu werden. Wenn ich aber niemand sage, dann beschränke ich das aber nicht auf unsere westlichen Wertekreise, sondern meine weltweit.
> Als letztes Jahr Israel einfach so ohne Verhältnismäßigkeit Palestina bombardiert hat, dabei sogar UNO Schulen getroffen hat und in 1 Woche über 1.000 Menschen (darunter über 400 Kinder) gestorben sind, habe ich niemanden in den Medien mit der Palestinenser Flagge gesehen oder Facebook Profile die den Hashtag #PrayforPalestina gepostet haben.
> Es wurde ignoriert, unsere Medien haben 0 darüber berichtet, bis das Abschlachten fast zu Ende war hat es keine *** bei uns interessiert.



Das ist kompletter Schwachsinn und auch nicht wahr. 

Erstmal wieso Paris, ich betone!, in *westlichen Medien*, wesentlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, als z.B. der Anschlag in Beirut (laut deiner Aussage dürfte ich davon doch eigentlich nichts wissen, weil es nicht gesendet wird?). 
- Zum einen liegt es daran, das Paris in Europa liegt, also der geographische Aspekt. 
-Zum anderen der Gesellschaftliche Grund. Der nahe Osten ist eine komplett andere Gesellschaft als wir. 

Es ist völlig normal, das Menschen sich mehr für Ereignisse im näheren Umfeld interessieren, bzw. in so einem Fall mehr mitgenommen sind, als wenn die Ereignisse mehrere Tausend Kilometer entfernt stattgefunden haben und dazu noch in einer komplett anderen Gesellschaft. 
Zumal sind es eben westliche Medien. Ich bin mir sicher, im Iran wird nicht so stark über Paris berichtet, eben weil es das gleiche ist. Paris liegt in einer komplett anderen Gesellschaft, dazu noch im "bösen Westen" und ist paar tausend Kilometer entfernt. 

Das bedeutet aber nicht, das die Menschen, die ihr leben verloren haben, in Beirut weniger Wert sind als in Paris. 

So funktionieren Medien eben. Zumal man einfach nicht alle schrecklichen Ereignisse in Bild, SChrift und Ton ausdrücken kann, es sind schlicht und einfach zu viele, LEIDER!.  

Mal ganz klein gesagt: Ich gehe ja auch nicht auf eine fremde Beerdigung und sage den Trauernden, sie sollen doch auch bitte an meinen verstorbenen Großvater denken, der ist nämlich auch vorgestern gestorben. Klar, das wirkt abstrakt und ist es irgendwie auch, aber im Grunde das gleiche, was unzählige Leute auf Facebook machen. Leute die über Paris trauern vorhalten, man solle über a,b,c,d doch bitte auch trauern. Ob der Anschlag in Paris oder der in Beirut, beide waren nicht nötig, aber dieser Wettbewerb, für wen jetzt mehr oder weniger getrauert werden darf, der regt mich persönlich auf. 

Dazu kommt dann noch, das Paris sich nicht, wie z.B. Gaza, in einem Kriegsgebiet befindet. In Paris gehen die Leute nicht auf die Straße mit der Gefahr, am Abend nicht mehr nach Hause zu kommen, weil eine Bombe sie weggefegt hat. Das darf man auch nicht vernachlässigen. 

Und zu der behauptung, über Palestina hätte niemand berichtet oder es hätte sich niemand dafür interessiert. Lass mich zu dieser falschen Behauptung von dir, nur ein Bild zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ramons01 schrieb:


> Es wird also mit zweierlei Maß gemossen, somit sind die Toten in Paris anscheinenden mehr wert als tausende Tote im Nahen Osten...



Sind sind nicht mehr Wert, nur fühlt man sich als Europäer verständlicher Weise mehr oder eher betroffen, als wenn einige tausend Kilometer entfernt jemand stirbt. 

Zumal Paris nicht nur ein Angriff auf Franzosen war, sondern einer auf Europäer, den unsere Gesellschaft war das Ziel. 



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wie bereits oben gesagt, finde ich jeden Tot egal ob in Paris oder im Nahen Osten schlimm und unnötig. Aber wenn man schon in ein Horn blasen möchte, dann bitte auch für alle Tote und jeden unnötigen Tot verurteilen. Israel wurde dafür nciht bombardiert und den Krieg erklärt, nein Deutschland hat Israel sogar noch ein Atomwaffenfähiges U-Boot geschenkt auf die Kosten der Steuerzahler.
> Tja so geht deutsche und europäische Politik...man trauert eben nur dort um Tote wenn es einem nützt...



Zu Krieg gehören immer zwei. Die Hamas bombadiert auch die Israelische *Zivilbevölkerung. *



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Die Anschläge in Paris folgen komischerweise wieder einem Muster, dass man schon bei anderen Terroranschlägen finden kann.
> Es irritiert mich, dass jeder muslimische Terrorist einen Pass dabei hat, obwohl er weiß, dass er diesen Tag eventuell nicht überleben wird.
> Ein christlicher Terrorist (Beispiel Breivik), hatte keinen Pass dabei, wohl aber viel Munition und Sprengstoff.
> Wieso haben also alle muslimischen Terroristen einen Pass dabei?
> ...



Nunja, vielleicht damit man direkt weiß, woher er kommt. 

Oder um einer zufälligen Polizeikontrolle vor dem Start des Massaskers noch entgehen zu können, ohne aufzufliegen. Ohne Pass wird man direkt kassiert. 

SOllte die Polizei das Konzerthaus nach nur 10 Minuten stürmen. Es wurden gleichzeitig mehrere Orte angegriffen, da kann man noch so gut vorbereitet sein, aber damit hat von den Sicherheitsbehörden keiner gerechnet. Zumal man bei einer Geiselnahme auch erstmal die Lage analysieren muss. Aber klar, ganz klarer Fall von False Flag weil die Polizei überrumpelt war und 3 Stunden brauchte bis sie bereit war das Konzerthaus zu stürmen. 

Zu 9/11. Nunja, das ist eine sehr schwierige Frage. Schießt man das Flugzeug ab, bedeutet dies den sofortigen Tod der eigenen Bürger. Leicht ist diese nicht zu beantworten. 



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Wir haben also einen Haufen toter und angebliche Augenzeugenberichte, dass der IS Schuld sein soll durch Rufe wie "Allahu Akbar" oder "Das ist für Syrien". Natürlich veröffentlicht der IS auch ein braves Bekenner-Video (was überhaupt nicht gestellt/gefälscht werden kann wie bei Bin Laden früher).



Jaja immer dieses False Flag gedöhns. 

Da bleibt mir nur die Frage: Wie schaffen es z.B. die USA, das sich Leute für ihre Zwecke in die Luft sprengen? Da ist ein ganz ganz große Lücke, in diesen False Flag behauptungen. Gegen Bezahlung kann ja schonmal ausgeschlossen werden.





Alles in allem geb ich dir aber in diesem Punkt recht: Ob Paris, Gaza oder wo auch immer. Am Ende müssen die Menschen, die am wenigsten dafür können, mit dem Leben bezahlen und das zu unrecht.


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2015)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Genau wie der Terroranschlag, macht mich so eine "geistreiche" Äusserung unglaublich sprachlos... Fremdschämen steigt hoch.



Man müsste theoretisch mit so vielen Menschen Mitleid haben, da das nicht möglich ist behalte ich sowas meinem Umfeld vor und beurteile das andere  rein sachlich. 

Zu der Frage ob wir mehr wert sind als die Menschen im nahen Osten gibt es Statistiken die das ganze in USD ausdrücken.


----------



## Niza (18. November 2015)

*
"Anonymous" hat den ersten Erfolg gegen den IS im Cyberkrieg gelandet :*

Über 5500 Twitter Accounts der Terroristen wurden gehackt und abgeschaltet.

Der Angekündigte Cyberkrieg (nach den Anschlägen von Paris) von "Anonymous" gegen den IS hat damit begonnen.

Quelle :
Anonymous attackiert IS: Twitter-Accounts von Terroristen gelÃ¶scht

Wie Erfolgreich "Anonymous" dem IS wirklich schaden kann, kann leider keiner genau sagen.

Wieviel schaden kann "Anonymous" bei dem IS anrichten ?
Was denkt Ihr ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Sparanus (18. November 2015)

Ich denke es werden ein paar dicke Stöcke sein die man drm IS zwischen die Beine wirft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du fragst nicht ernsthaft welches wir ich meine oder?
> Ich habe es doch im zitierten Post gut beschrieben.
> 
> Wie oft haben wir hier unterschiedliche Meinungen? Jeder trägt sie offen nach außen und genau dafür stehen wir, dafür kämpfen wir und dafür sterben wir. (Theatralisch gesagt)



Doch, ich frage ernsthaft nach deinem "wir".
Und die Antwort "Leute, die im Internet ihren wie auch immer gearteten Senf rausschreien" (und im Umkehrschluss "Leute, die dies nicht tun" als "die") ist einer arg unzureichende Definition.

(Ja, ich weiß, dass du etwas mehr mit deiner Aussage meinst. Aber weder in Umfang noch in Präzision wird deine Äußerung der Komplexität von Menschen auch nur zu einem Bruchteil gerecht. Trotzdem baust du darauf Forderungen auf, die sehr klar über Leben und Tod entscheiden.)




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch eine schöne Methode, vor der Realität die Augen zu verschließen und die notwendige Diskussion über den Islam zu vermeiden.
> 
> Es ist nicht so, dass diesen Taten unterstellt wird "es liegt am Islam".  Diese Leute selbst begründen ihre Taten mit dem Islam. Und da muss man sich doch mal ernsthaft fragen, was das für eine "Religion" ist, die so dermaßend anziehend für Mörder und Terroristen ist.



So what?
Und die USA begründen 100te bis 1000de unschuldiger Toter jedes Jahr mit "Freiheit". Stellst man da jetzt alle "Freiheit" in Frage? Oder ist der eigene Arsch exklusiv eine differenzierte Betrachtung wert?




aloha84 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich das nicht schlimm finde.
> Weißt du, ganau das ist das Problem an deiner Diskussionsweise, du versuchst ständig irgendwelche Feindbilder in deine Diskussionspartner hereinzuinterpretieren.



Und nicht nur in die...




Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wurde angenommen, dass der Tanklaster als fahrende Bombe gegen ein Bundeswehrlager
> hätte eingesetzt werden sollen. Das war mit Eigenschutz gemeint, der Eigenschutz der Truppe.
> Feuerwehr und Co handeln übrigens ähnlich.



Zum Zeitpunkt des Angriffes war der Tanklaster eindeutig und auf Stunden, wenn nicht Tage hinaus eine versackende Bombe, von der allenfalls für die umstehenden Zivilisten eine Gefahr ausging. Man mag Kleins Entscheidung mit Blick auf die Einsatzordnung für rechtens und mit Blick auf die Stresssituation als tragisches Unglück ohne persönliche Schuld einstufen. Aber jemand, der Angehörige betrauert, urteilt nicht "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" über einen Entscheidungsträger, sondern er urteilt über die Folgen der Handlung eines Staates/Staatenverbundes für ihn und die ihm wichtigen. Und da lautet die Bilanz nicht nur hier, sondern bei extrem vielen Militärschlägen "Tote ohne Nutzen". Jedes einzelne Mal, wenn zur Ausschaltung einer kleinen oder diffusen Gefahr mehere Zivilisten getötet werden (und davon gibt es im Schnitt ettliche Fälle pro Tag weltweit), gibt es dutzende Leute, die (aus gutem Grund) einen Hass auf den Angriff entwickeln. Einen Hass, den Radikale später in Gegenangriffe ummünzen können. Und genau aus diesem Problem heraus hat der IS null Probleme, eine 10.000 Mann starkes Heer quasi aus dem Nichts auszuheben, dass sich gegen jegliche Einmischung von außen richtet, denn derartige Einmischungen haben in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten zu Millionen von Toten in Vorderasien gehört und die hatten alle Angehörige...


----------



## Noofuu (18. November 2015)

Was haltet ihr von so einem Video, kann man dem Glauben schenken?
https://www.facebook.com/markus.schulz.10/videos/768051609943189/

Auf Facebook sieht man ja leider so viel Schwachsinn aber ist unter dem ganzen nicht auch immer ein funken Wahrheit?
Man weiß irgendwie nicht mehr so recht was man noch glauben soll ich glaube wir leben in einer Matrix


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2015)

Na ja. Hörstel ist ja bekannt dafür, dass er zu den 9/11 Verschwören gehört.
Dazu hat er Meinungen, dass es mir schon die Fußnägel hoch schlägt. 
Dem würde ich gar nichts glauben.
Passend übrigens der Sender, bei dem er sich erbricht.


----------



## Noofuu (18. November 2015)

Also ist  er genau so schlimm wie dieser Herr der diese Seite betreibt Alles Schall und Rauch
Ich habe mal gehört bzw gelesen das man bei ihm auf der Seite nicht gegen ihn Kommentieren darf  soviel zur Meinungsfreiheit.

Ich kenne den Hörstel überhaupt nicht, nur diesen Amerikaner der auch immer wieder gegen die Bilderberger geht ich glaube das er mit seinem Verschwöhrungstheorien Millionär geworden ist.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2015)

Ach ne, nicht Alles Schall und Rauch. 
Es gibt Webseiten, die komische Ansichten haben und es gibt Typen, die komische Ansichten haben und Hörstel gehört eben zur letzteren Gruppe.


----------



## Noofuu (18. November 2015)

Also ich bilde mir aus dem ganze meine eigene Meinung, da bei Alles Schall und Rauch immer nur Negativ ist und ständig von einer NWO die Rede ist kann man ihn nicht ernst nehmen, ich sehe aber ein problem darin das es viele tun :/

An dem IS haben die Amerikaner aber schuld da sie ihn "erschaffen" haben.
Es gibt auch noch ein Video mal sehen ob ich das wieder finde von einem Herrn der wohl ein General oder so bei der Bundeswehr war und meinte das es unmöglich gewesen sein kann das 2 Flugzeuge ohne das irgendwas bemerkt wurde in die Tower fliegen konnte.


----------



## Noofuu (18. November 2015)

-irgendwas stimmt nicht wenn ich vom Laptop schreibe ich sende einmal es kommt aber ein Doppelpost :/


----------



## longtom (18. November 2015)

Ich denke mal du meinst Oberstleutnant Jochen Scholz mit dem Video 
(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iY6HBXAk1k)


----------



## Noofuu (18. November 2015)

Ja genau das, wieso sollte der sowas erzählen um im Mittelpunkt zu stehen ?
Ein wenig verwirrend ist das ja schon :/


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> An dem IS haben die Amerikaner aber schuld da sie ihn "erschaffen" haben.



Das haben sie mit Sicherheit. Den USA war der Irak eher egal, bzw. wurden da grundsätzliche Fehler begannen.
Trotzdem gibt es auch andere Ländern, die ihren Anteil daran haben wie der Iran z.B.
Dazu kommt, dass die Iraker selbst ja auch ihren Sack zu schleppen haben.
Es ist immer einfach, anderen die Schuld zu geben, anstatt mal bei sich selbst zu schauen.
Das ist in der arabischen Welt meiner Meinung nach sehr verbreitet. "Immer haben die anderen Schuld, ich kann nichts dafür."



koMahR schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch ein Video mal sehen ob ich das wieder finde von einem Herrn der wohl ein General oder so bei der Bundeswehr war und meinte das es unmöglich gewesen sein kann das 2 Flugzeuge ohne das irgendwas bemerkt wurde in die Tower fliegen konnte.





longtom schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du meinst Oberstleutnant Jochen Scholz mit dem Video
> (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iY6HBXAk1k)



Bitte keine 9/11 Debatte. Das hatten wir alles schon.


----------



## Noofuu (18. November 2015)

Das sollte auch keine Debatte darüber werden ich frage mich immer nur was die Menschen dazu bewegt solche Videos bzw Aussagen zu treffen.
Da wird noch einiges auf uns zu kommen, aber ich denke auch nicht das sich die IS Kämpfer den weg eines Flüchtlings antun oder?


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2015)

Propaganda eben. Das ist meiner Meinung nach heute schon wichtiger als ein Krieg an sich.
Je mehr Leute du mit deiner Propaganda beeinflussen kannst, desto mehr Macht besitzt du und Macht ist meist das einzige, um das es geht.
Macht, Geld, Einfluss.


----------



## Noofuu (18. November 2015)

Aber diese Propaganda könnte man dann ja auch jedem Politiker oder unseren "Medien" unterstellen.
Unsere Medien sind auch ein guter punkt wenn eh alle das selbe berichten wofür haben wir dann soviele ?


----------



## Leob12 (18. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da steht doch die Befürchtung.
> Wie gesagt die Menschen wollten klauem, mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen, es sind ja keine Nahrungsmittel.
> Wenn man als Zivilst den Taliban zu nahe komm ist man eben im selben Fadenkreuz wie sie.


Ja weil die Menschen natürlich immer wissen wer ein Taliban ist und wer nicht. Natürlich sind die Menschen auch selbst schuld wenn Taliban in ihr Haus kommen und die Menschen dort nicht mehr weg können und das Haus von einer Hellfire-Rakete getroffen wird.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Aber soll man jetzt auch die Hände in den Schoss legen und hoffen,dass diese Monster einen in Ruhe lassen?Auf eine friedliche Lösung hoffen,durch gutes Zureden? Das funktioniert nicht,und weiter die Hauptschuld an dieser aktuellen Lage zu suchen bei irgendwem,bringt einen auch nicht sonderlich weiter.


Die Hauptschuld an der Lage zu suchen hat sehr wohl einen Sinn: Die allermeisten Menschen wissen nämlich nicht, was der IS genau ist bzw wie er überhaupt so mächtig werden konnte.
Das hier der Westen tatkräftig mitgeholfen hat verschweigt man lieber, ebenso das der Terror auch eine Folge diverser westlicher Weltpolizeiambitionen ist. Deswegen ist es sehr wohl wichtig zu erklären oder zu eruieren wer denn ja da alles schuld ist.
Schließlich sterben nun aufgrund der Handlungen der Politiker Menschen. Da ist es zu leicht zu sagen: "Terroristen sind böse und gehören vernichtet". Dieser Terror wurde zu großen Teilen eben durch die Politik hervorgerufen, nicht nur, aber man hat stark mitgeholfen.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Die USA mit ihrer "Allianz gegen den IS" bombt nun schon seit über 1 Jahr im Nahen Osten. Bisher hat es keine Wirkung gezeigt.
> Was die Vermutung nahe legt, dass die lieben Amis entweder gar nicht bombardieren oder die falschen Ziele angreifen.


Sicher bomben sie. Das ist kein Gerücht. Allerdings kommt man gegen einen solchen Gegner nicht mit überlegener Feuerkraft an. Das müssten die Amis eigentlich wissen, Afghanistan ist noch nicht so lange her, Vietnam liegt schon weiter zurück.
Mit jedem getöteten Zivilisten erhöht man eben die Möglichkeit, das einer der Angehörigen sagt: "Ich hab nichts mehr zu verlieren und ich werde meine Familie rächen". Demnach sorgt man durch solche Aktion selbst für "Nachschub" beim Gegner. Und wenn man theoretisch alle IS-Angehörige getötet hat, gibts die nächste Generation die all die Gewalt hautnah miterlebt hat und dann viel eher selbst gewalttätig wird.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Die USA bombardieren ohne Einladung Syriens, verstoßen damit also gegen das Völkerrecht und weigern sich mit dem Machthaber des Landes in dem sie ihre Angriffe fliegen, Absprachen zu treffen und sich zu koordinieren.


Ohne Einladung Syriens? Ja, was will Assad schon machen? Viel Herrschaftsgewalt hat er nicht mehr.



Ramons01 schrieb:


> ISIS und die Alnusra-Front stammen von dem Haufen der FSA. Die FSA hat sehr viele ausländische Kämpfer und am Ende des Tages haben alle schon Zivilisten getötet, egal ob durch Köpfen oder andere Hinrichtungen. So etwas wie "moderate" Rebellen existieren nicht.
> Ich finde den Begriff "moderater Rebell" sowieso komisch. Es muss also Rebellen, moderate Rebellen und nicht moderate Rebellen geben. Wer bestimmt jetzt wer "moderat" und wer "nicht moderat" ist?


Jene die offen islamistisch sind kann man nicht als moderat einstufen.
Außerdem gab es zu beginn sehr wohl eher gemäßigte (also nicht islamistische) Rebellengruppen. Allerdings gab es da nicht eine oder zwei große Gruppen, sondern unzählige, die sich selbst, Assad und sonst wen bekämpft haben und letzten Endes alle entweder von den großen und radikalen Gruppen absorbiert wurden, oder einfach ausgelöscht wurden. Blöd nur das man jene "gemäßigte" Rebellen mit Waffen versorgt hat, sie ausgebildet hat, sie medizinisch versorgt hat (die Türkei war da ganz weit vorne dabei). Nun hat man eben in der Folge die radikalen Gruppen mit Waffen unterstützt. Da hat der Westen halt gedacht: "Unterstützen wir die ´braven Gruppen´, dann wird sich alles in Wohlgefallen auflösen."

Ich würde dir das Buch "Irak: Ein Staat zerbricht" empfehlen. Ist zwar nicht mehr 100% akkurat (was in unserer schnelllebigen Welt auch nicht möglich ist), dort sind aber die Zusammenhänge und Hintergründe relativ klar erklärt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das haben sie mit Sicherheit. Den USA war der Irak eher egal, bzw. wurden da grundsätzliche Fehler begannen.
> Trotzdem gibt es auch andere Ländern, die ihren Anteil daran haben wie der Iran z.B.
> Dazu kommt, dass die Iraker selbst ja auch ihren Sack zu schleppen haben.
> Es ist immer einfach, anderen die Schuld zu geben, anstatt mal bei sich selbst zu schauen.
> Das ist in der arabischen Welt meiner Meinung nach sehr verbreitet. "Immer haben die anderen Schuld, ich kann nichts dafür."


 
"Der andere ist schuld" ist weltweit verbreitet, vor allem auch bei uns. Das hat rein gar nichts mit der arabischen Welt an sich zu tun, sondern ist ein vielmehr menschliches bzw psychologisches Phänomen, das man weltweit antrifft.
Inwiefern die Iraker da jetzt ein Sack zu schleppen haben weiß ich nicht, das kann man auf vielerlei Weise interpretieren und ich möchte nicht das es unnötig zu einem Missverständnis kommt.


----------



## Kinguin (18. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Hauptschuld an der Lage zu suchen hat sehr wohl einen Sinn: Die allermeisten Menschen wissen nämlich nicht, was der IS genau ist bzw wie er überhaupt so mächtig werden konnte.
> Das hier der Westen tatkräftig mitgeholfen hat verschweigt man lieber, ebenso das der Terror auch eine Folge diverser westlicher Weltpolizeiambitionen ist. Deswegen ist es sehr wohl wichtig zu erklären oder zu eruieren wer denn ja da alles schuld ist.
> Schließlich sterben nun aufgrund der Handlungen der Politiker Menschen. Da ist es zu leicht zu sagen: "Terroristen sind böse und gehören vernichtet". Dieser Terror wurde zu großen Teilen eben durch die Politik hervorgerufen, nicht nur, aber man hat stark mitgeholfen..



Aufklärung ist natürlich wichtig und sorgt für ein gewisses Verständnis,man kann aus den Fehlern lernen und es besser machen,das ist alles korrekt. 
Aber inwiefern hilft es uns wirklich weiter bei der Lösung der aktuellen Krise ?Darum ging es mir.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> "Der andere ist schuld" ist weltweit verbreitet, vor allem auch bei uns. Das hat rein gar nichts mit der arabischen Welt an sich zu tun, sondern ist ein vielmehr menschliches bzw psychologisches Phänomen, das man weltweit antrifft.
> Inwiefern die Iraker da jetzt ein Sack zu schleppen haben weiß ich nicht, das kann man auf vielerlei Weise interpretieren und ich möchte nicht das es unnötig zu einem Missverständnis kommt.



Als Deutschland vor 70 Jahren in Trümmern lag, haben sich die Menschen zusammengerauft und haben das Land wieder aufgebaut.
Als der Irak in Trümmern lag, haben sich die Menschen erst mal gegeneitig bekriegt und sich gegenseitig Bomben unter den Hintern geschoben.
Und das ist eben damit gemeint "eigenen Sack zu schleppen".
Anstatt sich gegenseitig wegzubomben, hätten sie mal zusammenhalten sollen, gemeinsam das Land wieder aufbauen.
Aber nein. Erst mal zu den Waffen greifen und die "Ungläubigen" bekämpfen. 
Daher hält sich mein Mitleid mit dem Irak auch schwer in Grenzen.


----------



## Leob12 (18. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Aufklärung ist natürlich wichtig und sorgt für ein gewisses Verständnis,man kann aus den Fehlern lernen und es besser machen,das ist alles korrekt.
> Aber inwiefern hilft es uns wirklich weiter bei der Lösung der aktuellen Krise ?Darum ging es mir.



Wenn man die Ursachen und Zusammenhänge versteht, kann man vielleicht auch zu einer alternativen Lösung kommen. Denn Bomben oder eine Invasion wird vielleicht kurzfristig etwas bringen, langfristig aber gar nichts.
 Wir sind sowieso eher weniger an der Lösungsfindung beteiligt, aber wenn sich Politiker ständig den schwarzen Peter zuschieben bringt das natürlich nichts.



Threshold schrieb:


> Als Deutschland vor 70 Jahren in Trümmern lag, haben sich die Menschen zusammengerauft und haben das Land wieder aufgebaut.
> Als der Irak in Trümmern lag, haben sich die Menschen erst mal gegeneitig bekriegt und sich gegenseitig Bomben unter den Hintern geschoben.
> Und das ist eben damit gemeint "eigenen Sack zu schleppen".
> Anstatt sich gegenseitig wegzubomben, hätten sie mal zusammenhalten sollen, gemeinsam das Land wieder aufbauen.
> ...



Ja, der Mythos vom Wiederaufbau der durch die hart arbeitenden Menschen selbst geschaffen wurde. Ganz so romantisch sehe ich das nicht.
In Deutschland gab es vorher zumindest Friede bzw innere Stabilität (selbst unter Hitler), und Demokratie. All das wussten die Menschen, und einen Zustand wiederherstellen den die Menschen schonmal selbst erfahren haben ist leichter als ein völlig neues Konzept zu etablieren. Viele Generationen haben nur die Herrschaft Saddams gekannt. Denen jetzt zu sagen: "Hört her, Demokratie ist richtig toll, macht es so wie wir" funktioniert halt leider nicht schnell. 
Westdeutschland hatte zwar die Zerstörung miterlebt, aber Westdeutschland hatte dann unter Adenauer die ruhigen, politisch stabilen Jahre, genannt die "langen 50er Jahre". Und jetzt zeig mir so eine Periode im Irak. 
Deswegen halte ich den Vergleich für völlig unsinnig, da die Voraussetzungen ganz anders waren. 

Glaubst du nicht die Sunniten und Shiiten hätten lieber Frieden? Hast du dich näher mit den von den USA eingesetzten Regenten im Irak beschäftigt? 
Irak-Wahl: 500 Kandidaten ausgeschlossen « DiePresse.com
Hier einfach mal ein Beispiel. Wenn eine Religionsgruppe von dem Regierungschef ausgeschlossen wird, an politischen Entscheidungsprozessen nicht beteiligt wird und alle Forderungen ignoriert werden, ja, da wird man sicher glücklich. Die USA hat zugesehen. 

Du solltest dich etwas mehr mit der Geschichte des Iraks beschäftigen. Denn die jetzt bzw in den letzten Jahren aufgetretenen Probleme sind direkte und indirekte Folgen von Entscheidungen, die lange zurück liegen. 
Ein Land, das seit Jahrzehnten unter einem Tyrann gelitten hat, mehrere Kriege überstanden hat, durch Sanktionen nichtmal selbst überlebensfähig war, sowas sind keine Voraussetzungen für eine offene, aufgeklärte und freie Gesellschaft. 
Beschäftige dich wirklich mal damit, mit der Sanktionspolitik der USA/UN, mit der stetigen Verschlechterung des Wohlstandes, mit der Terrorherrschaft Saddams, mit den Folgen der plötzlichen Öffnung des Iraks für den neoliberalen Markt, dann wirst du zu einem differenzierteren Urteil kommen als "selbst schuld, kein Mitleid". 
Die Leute schlagen sich da unten nicht die Köpfe ein weil ihnen danach ist. Wenn eine ohnehin schwer geschädigte, verarmte und durch den Krieg traumatisierte Gesellschaft dann auch noch durch den aktuellen Machthaber zusätzlich gespalten wird, kommt so etwas heraus.


----------



## Kinguin (18. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Ursachen und Zusammenhänge versteht, kann man vielleicht auch zu einer alternativen Lösung kommen. Denn Bomben oder eine Invasion wird vielleicht kurzfristig etwas bringen, langfristig aber gar nichts.
> Wir sind sowieso eher weniger an der Lösungsfindung beteiligt, aber wenn sich Politiker ständig den schwarzen Peter zuschieben bringt das natürlich nichts.



Und das ist eben die Frage,wie könnte eine solche alternative Lösung aussehen? Selbst wenn man seinen Feind versteht,heißt es nicht,dass man seine Taten akzeptieren kann.Gewalt ist keine langfristige Lösung,dazu sagte ich bereits was in meinem 1.Post.Aber eine friedvolle Lösung wird es auch nicht geben,das ist jetzt schon klar.Und im Krieg hat man eigentlich nur diese 2 Optionen.
Und keine Sorge mir ist durchaus bewusst,dass es nicht an uns liegt,eine Lösung zu finden,aber man kann ja trotzdem überlegen.


----------



## Leob12 (18. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Und das ist eben die Frage,wie könnte eine solche alternative Lösung aussehen? Selbst wenn man seinen Feind versteht,heißt es nicht,dass man seine Taten akzeptieren kann.Gewalt ist keine langfristige Lösung,dazu sagte ich bereits was in meinem 1.Post.Aber eine friedvolle Lösung wird es auch nicht geben,das ist jetzt schon klar.Und im Krieg hat man eigentlich nur diese 2 Optionen.
> Und keine Sorge mir ist durchaus bewusst,dass es nicht an uns liegt,eine Lösung zu finden,aber man kann ja trotzdem überlegen.



Die Taten akzeptieren? Man akzeptiert doch auch andere brutale Organisationen, oder tolerierte sie zumindest. Nun tut man so als ob der IS etwas noch nie dagewesenes wäre und der Teufel persönlich und man müsse ihn auf jeden Fall vernichten. Hat man sich schön konstruiert, muss ich zugeben. 
Vor allem braucht sich kein Obama hinstellen und sagen der Anschlag in Paris war jetzt ein Anschlag auf unsere Werte. Jemand der Häuser in die Luft sprengt hat mir keinen Vortrag über Werte zu halten. Diese Werte gelten immer nur für die anderen, aber nie für einen selbst. 
Ich frage mich eines: Will jeder die Auslöschung des IS? Wie geht es den Irakern, vorzugsweise den Sunniten damit? Ist es für sie jetzt schlechter als zuvor oder nicht? 
Es ist halt immer zweifelhaft diese Menschen mit unseren Idealen durch Bomben und Gewalt zu beglücken. Ja, von unserer Position aus, ist der IS unmenschlich. Aber es geschieht so viel unmenschliches weltweit. In Afrika bombardiert doch auch kaum jemand Häuser weil es dort Warlords gibt die Willkür walten lassen. Im mexikanisches/südamerikanischen Raum gibt es auch tausende Todesopfer durch Drogenkriege, danach kräht auch kein Hahn. 

Ich habe selbst keine Lösung parat, aber ich bin der Meinung das dieses ständige Betiteln mit irgendwelche Begriffen die Unmensch, Terroristen, Tyrannen ohnehin nur den IS stärkt. Und unsere Gesellschaft wird langsam auf einen Krieg dagegen vorbereitet, durch diese Rhetorik. War bei Bush vor 2003 ganz gleich, war vorm Vietnam ganz gleich. 
Dem IS geben solche Beschimpfungen natürlich Rückenwind aus den eigenen Reihen, schließlich kann man die Gegner dann umso leichter als unwürdig oder was auch immer hinstellen. 
Ein Ansatz von mir wäre eine Regierung im Irak, die beide Religionsgruppen vertritt. Solange eine ausgeschlossen wird, ist Friede ohnehin nicht denkbar. Und dann sollte man das Land wieder aufbauen.Dabei haben die Amis komplett versagt, die haben sich nur für die eigenen Interessen eingesetzt (bestes Beispiel: Ölministerium wurde sofort besetzt, der Rest wurde Opfer der Plünderungen). So funktioniert es nicht. Das Land ist durch Jahrzehnte an Sanktionen wirtschaftlich völlig ausgeblutet (dazu kommt noch Saddam und die Kriege sowie die Nachkriegspolitik der Amerikaner). Sobald man, zumindest in den großen Teilen des Iraks zumindest eine stabile Regierung installiert hat (damit meine ich eben eine gewählte Regierung, ohne das die Opposition komplett übergangen wird), das die Menschen etwas zu essen und zu trinken haben. Dann gehts weiter mit Arbeit und Schulen, Infrastruktur usw. 
Das der IS da nicht ohne weiteres zuschauen wird ist klar, aber der IS ist selbst nicht so überlebensfähig wie man denkt. Man profitierte halt durch die Ölhandel. Das Öl wurde illegal in die Türkei gebracht und dort verkauft. Man profitiert durch die Waffen die man a) durch den Westen bekommen hat indem früher die gemäßigten Rebellen damit unterstützt hat, b) von der irakischen Armee übernommen hat und c) weil der IS selbst auch längere Zeit von anderen Staaten versorgt wurde. 

Wie man jetzt den IS konkret angeht weiß ich nicht. Aber man müsste sich auch vorher schon darauf vorbereiten, denn wenn der IS weg ist und es keine Regierung gibt etc steht man wieder vor dem gleichen Problem.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Westdeutschland hatte zwar die Zerstörung miterlebt, aber Westdeutschland hatte dann unter Adenauer die ruhigen, politisch stabilen Jahre, genannt die "langen 50er Jahre". Und jetzt zeig mir so eine Periode im Irak.
> Deswegen halte ich den Vergleich für völlig unsinnig, da die Voraussetzungen ganz anders waren.



Gibt es ja nicht, eben weil sich die Iraker sofort die Köpfe gegenseitig eingeschlagen haben.
Das ist eben das Problem, wenn man nicht teilen will oder kann bzw. dem anderen nichts gönnt.
Anstatt sich zusammen zutun und gemeinsam das Land wieder aufzubauen, haben sie sich bekriegt.

Ich glaube auf jeden Fall, dass die meisten Sunniten und Schiiten Frieden wollen und zusammenleben wollen aber da gibt es eben genug, die das nicht wollen und solange die in der Oberhand sind, bzw. die Macht inne haben, wird sich nichts ändern. Egal, ob der IS irgendwann mal weg ist oder nicht.
Danach kommt was anderes und danach kommt wieder was anderes.
Der Irak entwickelt sich so wie es Somalia tut. Dort gibt es seit Jahrzehnten keine stabile Regierung, geschweige denn ein stabiles System.


----------



## Leob12 (18. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es ja nicht, eben weil sich die Iraker sofort die Köpfe gegenseitig eingeschlagen haben.
> Das ist eben das Problem, wenn man nicht teilen will oder kann bzw. dem anderen nichts gönnt.
> Anstatt sich zusammen zutun und gemeinsam das Land wieder aufzubauen, haben sie sich bekriegt.


Das wollten natürlich alle so?  Du kannst den Irak jetzt nicht 1:1 mit Deutschland in den 50er Jahren vergleichen, zumindest darf man keine Schlüsse ziehen wie "bei uns hat es so geklappt, dort nicht, deswegen sind sie selbst schuld". 



> Ich glaube auf jeden Fall, dass die meisten Sunniten und Schiiten Frieden wollen und zusammenleben wollen aber da gibt es eben genug, die das nicht wollen und solange die in der Oberhand sind, bzw. die Macht inne haben, wird sich nichts ändern. Egal, ob der IS irgendwann mal weg ist oder nicht.
> Danach kommt was anderes und danach kommt wieder was anderes.
> Der Irak entwickelt sich so wie es Somalia tut. Dort gibt es seit Jahrzehnten keine stabile Regierung, geschweige denn ein stabiles System.


Und nun kommt es: Jener Regierungschef der von den USA installiert wurde schließt die Sunniten permanent aus. Was soll das irakische Volk dagegen machen? Einen Aufstand? Der dann vielleicht blutig niedergeschlagen wird? 
Das ist teilweise einfach diese festgefahrene Denkweise die in weiten Teilen des Landes vorherrscht. Und diese Denkweise bekommt man schwer aus den Köpfen, damit kann man meines Erachtens nur mit Bildung etwas ändern, und dann auch nur bei den neuen Generationen und das dauert halt Jahrzehnte. 
Wie gesagt, wenn zumindest wirtschaftliche Stabilität herrscht, wenn es Schulen, Arbeit und Sicherheit gibt, und eine faire Regierung, dann ist man für die Zeit nach dem IS sicher besser gerüstet als ohne irgendwas. 

Ja, Somalia ist ein besser Vergleich. Afghanistan wäre auch nicht schlecht. Da hat auch die Politik völlig versagt und nun soll man die Fehler die man begangen hat ein weiteres Mal machen? Meines Erachtens nach Irrsinn, aber viele Politiker sind recht stur oder komplett lernresistent, denn die Fehler der Vergangenheit wiederholen sich ständig.


----------



## Seeefe (18. November 2015)

Ich finde, die Muslime sollten sich aber auch mal selbst in sich gehen. Das dort unten seit Jahren Probleme auftauchen, liegt nicht nur an den Amerikanern. 

Dort wollen die verschiedenen Religionsgruppen innerhalb des Islams teilweise doch garnicht zusammen leben. Entweder macht die eine Seite die andere fertig oder umgekehrt. 

Die Religion mal etwas in den Hintergrund stellen und für vernünfitge Verhältnisse sorgen wäre mal ein Ansatz und nicht "Ne mit dem werde ich keine Regierung bilden, der glaubt nur an einen Propheten oder der glaubt es gibt mehr als einen Propheten." 

Und das dies so ist, liegt weder an den Amerikanern noch an den anderen Religionen. 

Katholen und Evangelen hatten auch lange Zeit starke differenzen. Aber in so einem Maße wie im Islam, daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern. 

Den Islam halte ich grundsätzlich nicht für ein Problem, nur die Art wie die Menschen dort mit ihm leben. 

Die Menschen sollten dort mit dem Islam leben, viele aber leben mE nur für ihn und blenden so viele aus, wodurch gewaltige Hürden entstehen.


----------



## Niza (18. November 2015)

Aktuelle neue Doku über den IS und Syrien:

Spiegel-TV-Doku "Krieg im Namen Allahs"

Anschauen lohnt sich.
Am besten erst danach weiterdiskutieren.

Quelle : Siehe Video :
Den IS gibt es schon länger,  als wir glauben. 
Die Religion ist nur ne Tarnung, in Wirklichkeit geht es um was ganz anderes.
Es wird ein eigener Totalitärer Staat gegründet, der auch seine Anhänger überwacht (Vergleichbar mit ner Gestapo).

Menschen werden entführt.
Gefangene und Entführte werden entweder für Propaganda-Videos missbraucht oder als Lösegeld missbraucht.
Menschen werden hier wie Ware behandelt.

Diese sogenannten Propaganda-Videos sind auch alles andere als Harmlos.

Überall auf der Welt, sogar in Syrien selber, werden Anschläge verübt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## GOTTMODUS (19. November 2015)

Gegen alle Kriegsbefürworter und Hetzer !!!
Nehmt selbst erst einmal eine Waffe in die Hand und erlebt selbst, wer das Leid da unten geschaffen hat.
Von eurer Couch, an eurem Computer kann man leicht große Sprüche klopfen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-O4dr37aZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (19. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie man jetzt den IS konkret angeht weiß ich nicht.



Das war aber jetzt meine eigentliche Frage.Natürlich muss man weitere Vorkehrungen für die Zukunft treffen,aber damit alleine löst sich der aktuelle Konflikt nicht.
Und ja natürlich gibt es viel Unmenschliches auf der Welt,was leider nicht beachtet wird,aber das ändert ja nichts an der Problematik im Osten.


----------



## GOTTMODUS (19. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yyEDPr-BGuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. November 2015)

GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Na jetzt sind auch die letzten Zweifel ausgeräumt. Der ultimative Beweis, ein Youtubevideo


----------



## aloha84 (19. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Das war aber jetzt meine eigentliche Frage.Natürlich muss man weitere Vorkehrungen für die Zukunft treffen,aber damit alleine löst sich der aktuelle Konflikt nicht.
> Und ja natürlich gibt es viel Unmenschliches auf der Welt,was leider nicht beachtet wird,aber das ändert ja nichts an der Problematik im Osten.



Ich habs schonmal geschrieben, und bleibe dabei --> es gibt keine Lösung.
Vor allem keine Lösung die von uns geschaffen werden kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. November 2015)

Es gäbe schon Lösungen:

Nach Paris: Von Israel lernen heißt, mit Terror fertigzuwerden - DIE WELT
Hirsi Ali: Nach Paris müssen wir Dinge tun, die bisher undenkbar waren - DIE WELT

Israel lebt 24/7 mit der Angst vor islamischen Terroranschlägen. Und dank konsequentem Handeln ist die Hamas mittlerweile auf Messerangriffe und Autoattacken angewiesen. Selbstmordanschläge im großen Stil wie zu Zeiten der Intifada sind sehr, sehr selten geworden.


----------



## aloha84 (19. November 2015)

Seltener ja, unmöglich nein.
Und in meinen Augen löst das ja nicht das Problem, es mindert lediglich Symptome (weniger Anschläge).
Ein Terrorist muss ja nicht aus Syrien hier einreisen um Anschläge zu verüben, der muss nur hier rekrutiert werden....und das funktioniert zum großen Teil auch über das Internet.
Lösung des Problems --> nicht in Sicht.
Mal davon ab habe ich beileibe nichts gegen Isreal, ihre Siedlungspolitik im Westjordanland halte ich aber für falsch....sogar für fatal. Wenn sie diesen Punkt mit ein wenig Weitsicht überdenken würden, könnte da viel Druck vom Kessel genommen werden. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. November 2015)

Verhindern wird man den islamischen Terror sowieso nie, wenn man nicht an die Wurzel geht. 

Da der Westen dazu aber nicht willens ist, ist die Lösung es Israel gleichzutun zumindest praktikabel. 

PS: Und Druck vom Kessel nehmen, kann Israel sowieso nicht. Solange Israles Nachbarstaaten und die Hamas die bloße Anwesenheit von Juden ablehnt, wird es keinen Frieden geben. Aber wie du richtig bemerkt hast, dass ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## GOTTMODUS (19. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na jetzt sind auch die letzten Zweifel ausgeräumt. Der ultimative Beweis, ein Youtubevideo


Tja, als das in den Qualtätsmedien zu sehen war, warst du wohl noch im Vorschulalter?


----------



## Seeefe (19. November 2015)

GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> wer das Leid da unten geschaffen hat.



Meinst die Amis oder? 

Geschaffen haben die das Leid dort nicht, das gab es auch schon vorher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, der Mythos vom Wiederaufbau der durch die hart arbeitenden Menschen selbst geschaffen wurde. Ganz so romantisch sehe ich das nicht.
> In Deutschland gab es vorher zumindest Friede bzw innere Stabilität



Vor allen Dingen gab es nachher (und zwar nach gerade einmal 4-6 Jahren) Friede, Stabilität und Unterstützung - und eine in weiten Teilen funktionierende Infrastruktur.
Im Irak gab es nachher (nach 40-60 Jahren Unterdrückung, Chaos und Gewalt!) Machtfolgekämpfe, Terror und externe Einmischung, aber keine Infrastruktur.




Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es ja nicht, eben weil sich die Iraker sofort die Köpfe gegenseitig eingeschlagen haben.



"Die" Iraker?



> Der Irak entwickelt sich so wie es Somalia tut. Dort gibt es seit Jahrzehnten keine stabile Regierung, geschweige denn ein stabiles System.



Kein schlechter Vergleich. Die Konflikte in Somalia verlaufen zum Teil bis heute entlang von Kolonialgrenzen und begannen, nachdem eine vom Westen (zuvor aber auch von der UdSSR - das ist ungewöhnlich) massiv unterstützte Diktatur kollabierte. Art und Weise der Einmischung in der ersten Hälfte des 20. Jhd. schwanken zwar (Kolonie, enge Zusammenarbeit mit lokalen Monarchien, Putsch durch unterstützte Parteien,...) - aber die Grundzüge "Schaffung von Spannungen" und "Unterstützung von Unterdrückern" findet sich so tatsächlich auch im Irak. Und in Afghanistan. Und auch in quasi jeder anderen Ecke Vorderasiens - einschließlich Syriens.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Muslime sollten sich aber auch mal selbst in sich gehen. Das dort unten seit Jahren Probleme auftauchen, liegt nicht nur an den Amerikanern.
> 
> Dort wollen die verschiedenen Religionsgruppen innerhalb des Islams teilweise doch garnicht zusammen leben. Entweder macht die eine Seite die andere fertig oder umgekehrt.



Und jedes mal machen sie es mit fleißiger Unterstützung von außen.



> Und das dies so ist, liegt weder an den Amerikanern noch an den anderen Religionen.



An Religionen liegt es nicht und westliches (oder in der Vergangenheit auch russisches) Handeln sind auch nicht die Auslöser. Aber wie lächerlich wären wohl viele kritische Konflikte ohne Waffenlieferungen von NATO-Mitgliedern/-Verbündeten oder UdSSR gewesen? Ohne Petro-Dollars? Ohne geheimdienstliche Einmischung?

Konflikte gibt es in der Gegend seit Jahrhunderten. Aber erst seit einigen Jahrzehnten gehen sie mit Sturmgewehren, Panzerfäusten, Artillerie und Luftschlägen gegen Zivilsten einher - und mit der daraus folgenden Eskalation.


----------



## Niza (19. November 2015)

Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## aloha84 (19. November 2015)

@Niza

 falscher thread....oder ich komme gerade nicht mit?!


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2015)

Als Deutschland aufgebaut wurde, haben sich auch eine Menge Länder eingemischt, trotzdem war das Land stabil, weil es eben keine Differenzen innerhalb der Bevölkerung gab.
Das ist im Irak aber nun mal nicht der Fall und das nutzen dann auch die anderen Länder aus -- allen voran der Iran.
Die sind meiner Erachtens schon daran interessiert, dass die Schiiten dort die Macht haben und die Sunniten klein gehalten werden.

Und weil sich das in den letzten 12 Jahren nicht großartig geändert hat, wird es aus meiner Sicht auch in 12 Jahren nicht großartig anders sein.
Mag sein, dass der Westen mit Russland zusammen den IS militärisch zerschlagen können, weiß ich nicht, aber letztendlich wird sich am Problem an sich nicht viel ändern.
Ich muss nur mal nach Afghanistan schauen. Dort herrschen die Taliban inzwischen fast schon wieder so, wie vor 2001.
Was hat der Krieg dort also gebracht? Geht es der Bevölkerung besser als vorher?
Die gleiche Frage kannst du auch für den Irak stellen. 
Du hast einen Diktator entsorgt und dafür hat sich nun eine Gruppe gebildet, die völlig fern des normalen Verstandes agiert. 
Ich selbst hab keine Ahnung, wie das enden wird, aber die Iraker -- und ich meine die Iraker -- haben es selbst in der Hand, dass sich was daran ändert.


----------



## OberstFleischer (20. November 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen gab es nachher (und zwar nach gerade einmal 4-6 Jahren) Friede, Stabilität und Unterstützung - und eine in weiten Teilen funktionierende Infrastruktur.
> Im Irak gab es nachher (nach 40-60 Jahren Unterdrückung, Chaos und Gewalt!) Machtfolgekämpfe, Terror und externe Einmischung, aber keine Infrastruktur.
> 
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir in allen Punkten zu !!!


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2015)

Welch ein Wunder. Mal wieder an einem Freitag gibt es Vorfälle, die nichts mit dem Islam zu tun haben.

Hotelstürmung in Mali: Drei Geiseln tot ? Wer Koranverse rezitiert, darf gehen - DIE WELT

Wer Einzelfälle findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2015)

> Als Deutschland aufgebaut wurde, haben sich auch eine Menge Länder eingemischt, trotzdem war das Land stabil, weil es eben keine Differenzen innerhalb der Bevölkerung gab.


Außerdem hat man zwar paramilitärische Truppen gegen den Feind aufgebaut, aber nur für die Notfall zurückgehalten.


> Welch ein Wunder. Mal wieder an einem Freitag gibt es Vorfälle, die nichts mit dem Islam zu tun haben.


Ja das hat was mit dem Islam zu tun, aber dauernd darauf hinzuweisen bringt genau so wenig wie es abzustreiten.
Wir brauchen eine andere Lösung für den Islam. Am besten eine mit der jeder Leben kann und die Gewaltfrei erreicht wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja das hat was mit dem Islam zu tun, aber dauernd darauf hinzuweisen bringt genau so wenig wie es abzustreiten.
> Wir brauchen eine andere Lösung für den Islam. Am besten eine mit der jeder Leben kann und die Gewaltfrei erreicht wird.



Wie soll man mit einer Ideologie eine gewaltfreie Lösung finden, wenn man nach dieser Ideologie per Definition ein Ungläubiger ist?

Wir haben es lange genug mit Appeasement gegenüber dem Islam probiert. Dieses Konzept ist doch offensichtlich gescheitert.


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2015)

> Wir haben es lange genug mit Appeasement gegenüber dem Islam probiert. Dieses Konzept ist doch offensichtlich gescheitert.


Wiedermal hast du recht.

Aber Religion ist doch wie Marx sagt Opium für das Volk, aber wer verabreicht dieses Opium hauptsächlich?
Wo werden die Imame ausgebildet und in welcher Sprache werden die Gottesdienste gehalten und die Gebete gebetet?

Das sind Punkte an denen wir ansetzen können, kein Appeasement, den Islam an den Westen anpassen.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

Das Problem ist halt, dass es nicht *den* Islam gibt.
Jeder interpretiert das anders und jeder lebt das anders und einige suchen sich eben Verse heraus und sehen nur die und blenden alles andere aus und pervertieren somit den Koran.
Man muss die Leute einfach aus den Moscheen jagen, die diese Art der Pervertierung durchführen und auch die verfolgen, die das finanzieren.


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2015)

Deckt sich mit meiner Meinung. Nur wir müssen noch weiter gehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass es nicht *den* Islam gibt.



Natürlich gibt es den. Gelebt von Mohammed und niedergeschrieben im Koran.



Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder interpretiert das anders und jeder lebt das anders und einige suchen sich eben Verse heraus und sehen nur die und blenden alles andere aus und pervertieren somit den Koran.



Es ist doch eher so, dass die Ideologie pervertiert ist, die solche Tötungslegitmation hat. Außerdem pervertiert der IS den Koran nicht, sie leben ihn und sie leben wie ihr Prophet Mohammed.

Islamkritiker Hamed Abdel-Samad rechnet mit dem Propheten ab - DIE WELT



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss die Leute einfach aus den Moscheen jagen, die diese Art der Pervertierung durchführen und auch die verfolgen, die das finanzieren.



Also unsere bisherigen Partner Saudi-Arabien und Katar z.b.? 

Zusatzfrage: Wenn der Koran pervertiert wird und missverstanden wird, warum gibt es denn in keinem Land der Welt, in dem der Islam die Macht hat, Demokratie, Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, Rede-, Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit, sowie den Schutz von sexuellen und religiösen Minderheiten?

Hat im Zweifel auch nichts mit dem Islam zu tun.


----------



## Seeefe (20. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> und Katar z.b.?
> 
> Zusatzfrage: Wenn der Koran pervertiert wird und missverstanden wird, warum gibt es denn in keinem Land der Welt, in dem der Islam die Macht hat, Demokratie, Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, Rede-, Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit, sowie den Schutz von sexuellen und religiösen Minderheiten?
> 
> Hat im Zweifel auch nichts mit dem Islam zu tun.



Das gab es in Ländern, in denen das Christentum an der Macht war, ebenfalls nicht. Das gab es im antiken Griechenland ebenfalls nicht.

Und auch heute gibt es Christliche Länder, welche einige Punkte, der von dir aufgezählten Rechte, nicht haben.

Allein der Vatikanstaat hat keine Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau...


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2015)

Das bestreite ich auch gar nicht. Der Unterschied ist nur, es gibt christliche Länder die all das haben. Es gibt einen jüdischen Staat, der all das hat.

Es gibt aber nunmal keinen islamischen Staat der all das hat. Das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das sind Punkte an denen wir ansetzen können, kein Appeasement, den Islam an den Westen anpassen.



Dieses "an den Westen anpassen" ist einer der wichtigsten Gründe, warum der Westen als Feind wahrgenommen wird. Solange wir nicht lernen, auf Augenhöhe gegenüber zu treten und nur dann mitzuwirken, wenn wir dazu aufgefordert werden, werden wir überhaupt nichts erreichen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage: Wenn der Koran pervertiert wird und missverstanden wird, warum gibt es denn in keinem Land der Welt, in dem der Islam die Macht hat, Demokratie, Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, Rede-, Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit, sowie den Schutz von sexuellen und religiösen Minderheiten?
> 
> Hat im Zweifel auch nichts mit dem Islam zu tun.



Hat etwas mit Religion beziehungsweise mit offensichtlichen Sprachunkenntnissen zu tun.

"Demokratie": "Herrschaft des Volkes"
Per Definition kann in einer Demokratie keine Religion an der Macht sein. Und passend hierzu sind alle Staaten auf der Welt, in denen der Islam, das Christentum, der Buddhismus,... an der Macht sind, undemokratisch.

Ähnliches gilt für Presse-/Meinungsfreiheit und dem Umgang mit religiösen Minderheiten beziehungsweise mit Ungläubigen. Das ist nämlich alles das Gleiche, wenn eine Religion an der Macht ist, die aus ihrem Selbstverständnis heraus die einzige, ultimative Wahrheit verkündet (wie dies alle monotheistischen Religionen machen). Jede von dieser "Wahrheit" abweichende Ansicht ist eine Form von Unglaube und ein Widerspruch gegenüber der machthabenden Instanz. Und wie in jeder anderen Herrschaftsform auch geht diese mit Nachteilen für die Abweichler einher. (Wobei die meisten Interpretationen des Islams hier im Vergleich zu anderen Religiös regierten Gesellschaften gut abschneiden, nicht zuletzt da der Koran die Angehörigen einiger anderer Religionen unter Schutz stellt, solange diese sich nicht offen gegen den Islam betätigen.)

Der einzige tatsächlich islamspezifische Punkt in der Auslistung sind die Rechte von Mann und Frau. Da liefert der Islam klar abgegrenzte Rollenbilder, die sich zum Teil in islamischer Rechtssprechung niederschlagen. Nüchtern betrachtet bestände aber gerade hier hohes Reformpotential, wenn nicht mittlerweile alle Verbesserungsvorschläge aus westlicher Richtung als Imperialismus aufgefasst werden würden. Denn zum einen weisen viele Staaten mit auf dem Islam basierten Rechtssystem einiges an Nachholbedarf auf, was die Durchsetzung von Pflichten für ein Geschlecht angeht, zum anderen waren die Verteilung von Rechten und Pflichten mal als Gleichberechtigung gedacht – und gemessen an den damaligen Verhältnissen und dem Vergleich zu Europa, wo Frauen eher kostenfreie Sklaven waren, war sie das auch. Erst durch die Ent- beziehungsweise Aufwertung verschiedener Funktionen im Laufe der Zeit resultierte aus der starren Verteilung auf Aufgabengebieten eine Ungleichbehandlung.


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2015)

Tja man braucht halt ein Talent dafür und wenn man das in Deutschland schafft dürfte das ein respektabler Anfangserfolg sein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. November 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dieses "an den Westen anpassen" ist einer der wichtigsten Gründe, warum der Westen als Feind wahrgenommen wird. Solange wir nicht lernen, auf Augenhöhe gegenüber zu treten und nur dann mitzuwirken, wenn wir dazu aufgefordert werden, werden wir überhaupt nichts erreichen.



Das sind nur ein paar Gedanken dazu:  Dieses "an den Westen anpassen" kann man auch schlicht als Aufklärung begreifen, die in ihrer Konsequenz den Umbruch in die Moderne bedeutet. Es hat so gesehen vielleicht weniger etwas mit einer vom Westen aufgezwungenen Ideologie, als mehr mit einem, ich sag mal, sozialevolutionären Schritt, der durch wissenschaftliche Erkenntisse, die die Bedeutung von Mensch und Universum in den letzten 100, 200 Jahren entscheidend umgewälzt haben, zu tun. Es geht vielleicht mehr um Einsichten der Vernunft, der sich die theokratischen Länder anpassen müssen. Einfach ausgedrückt: Die leben noch im Mittelalter und ihr Gegner ist in Wahrheit nicht der Westen, sondern die Neuzeit. 

Aber das sind wirklich nur Gedanken. Das Thema ist so komplex, ich hab da keine feste Meinung.

Allerdings gibt es auch ein paar sehr praktische Gründe, weshalb sich die theokratischen Länder "an den Westen anpassen" müssen. Erstens hat es keinen Sinn, Menschen anderer Religionen zu bekämpfen oder auch nur gering zu schätzen. Das ist völlig atavistischer Bockmist, der nur allzu oft im sinnlosen Blutvergießen endet.  Mit einer westlichen Lebensweise, die auf Gleichheit und Toleranz gründet, wäre dort unten DIE Triebfeder für Konflikte überhaupt beseitigt. Zweitens ist der Iran in seiner jetzigen Form eine erhebliche Bedrohung für Israel. Würde der Westen nur mitwirken, wenn er dazu aufgefordert wird, dann würden da möglicherweise bald die Atombomben fliegen. Natürlich wieder völlig sinnlos. Drittens bestünde dann wohl auch die erhöhte Gefahr, dass eine radikale Splittergruppe wie der IS an Atomwaffen käme, was natürlich ebefalls völlig fatal wäre. Und viertens hat sich mit dem Arabischen Frühling angekündigt, dass viele Menschen der arabischen Welt mehr Freiheit, Gleichberechtigung und Demokratie wollen, und zwar aus eigenen Stücken. Die Aufstände waren DAS Signal, dass die Masse der Menschen dort für eine westlichere Lebensweise mehr als nur offen ist. Stell dir mal vor, alles wäre so gekommen wie in Tunesien, wäre das nicht besser für alle gewesen?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das sind nur ein paar Gedanken dazu:  Dieses "an den Westen anpassen" kann man auch schlicht als Aufklärung begreifen, die in ihrer Konsequenz den Umbruch in die Moderne bedeutet. Es hat so gesehen vielleicht weniger etwas mit einer vom Westen aufgezwungenen Ideologie, als mehr mit einem, ich sag mal, sozialevolutionären Schritt, der durch wissenschaftliche Erkenntisse, die die Bedeutung von Mensch und Universum in den letzten 100, 200 Jahren entscheidend umgewälzt haben, zu tun. Es geht vielleicht mehr um Einsichten der Vernunft, der sich die theokratischen Länder anpassen müssen. Einfach ausgedrückt: Die leben noch im Mittelalter und ihr Gegner ist in Wahrheit nicht der Westen, sondern die Neuzeit.



Der Westen wird aber in erster Linie als korruptes, imperialistisches System gesehen, an dem sich einige wenige exorbitant bereichern und die meisten anderen nur tatenlos daneben stehen.
Und so unrecht haben sie ja auch nicht, wenn man sich die Verzahnung von Finanzwesen, Politik und Konzernen so anschaut. 
Der Emissionsbetrug des VW Konzers ist ja auch politisch akzeptiert worden, ebenso die Machenschaften anderer Konzerne im Bereich Bestechung und die "Steuervermeidung" von Großkonzernen ist ebenso politisch gewollt.


----------



## Leob12 (21. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Als Deutschland aufgebaut wurde, haben sich auch eine Menge Länder eingemischt, trotzdem war das Land stabil, weil es eben keine Differenzen innerhalb der Bevölkerung gab.
> Das ist im Irak aber nun mal nicht der Fall und das nutzen dann auch die anderen Länder aus -- allen voran der Iran.
> Die sind meiner Erachtens schon daran interessiert, dass die Schiiten dort die Macht haben und die Sunniten klein gehalten werden.


Kleiner Exkurs in die Geschichte des Irak und warum der Vergleich mit Deutschland einfach so nicht sinnvoll ist, da es komplett andere Voraussetzungen gab:
Das war generell ein Problem im nahen Osten. Da haben immer viele Länder mitgemischt weil es dort Öl gab. Das spielte schon zur britischen Kolonialzeit seine Rolle und die Iraker selbst hatten die allermeiste Zeit keine Möglichkeit zur Selbstbestimmung.
Der Irak gleicht vielen afrikanischen Staaten deren Grenzen willkürlich am Reißbrett gezogen wurden, ohne Rücksicht auf die Bevölkerung. Das sowas in vielen Fällen gar nicht funktioniert sah man ja auch in Europa. Im Irak gibt es auch sehr viele Volksgruppen bzw Angehöriger verschiedener Religionen.
Das gibts unter anderem die Kurden im Norden, ebenso wie die Turkmenen, Sunniten im Westen und im Zentralirak, Schiiten in Nadschaf und Basra und dann hat man noch assyrisch-christliche Kultur in manchen Städten im Norden. Hat die damals überhaupt jemand gefragt, ob sie mit den anderen in einem Staat leben wollen, ob sie sich als "Iraker" fühlen? Da gibts nicht die große Identifikation mit dem Staat Irak wie in Deutschland, oder Frankreich oder England. Das macht die Situation nicht leichter.
Du darfst nicht vergessen das der Irak erst 1932 unabhängig wurde, zumindest am Papier. Da gab es Deutschland bzw den Vorläufer schon Jahrzehnte. Die heutigen Grenzen wurden damals hauptsächlich von Churchill gezogen.
Dann kommt eine Zeit der "Fremdherrschaft" durch Ölkonzerne, genannt "Seven Sisters". Die Ölkonzerne traten als Kartell auf und teilten sich Förderung etc unter sich auf. Welche Konzerne da jetzt dabei waren weiß ich nicht genau, kann man aber leicht herausfinden. Dieses Kartell wurde extrem mächtig und als eine FOlge davon wurde die OPEC in Bagdad gegründet. Als dann in den 60er Jahren die Baath-Partei an die Macht kam und dann ein gewisser Saddam Hussein die Erdölindustrie 1975 verstaatlichte.
Das sind seit der Staatsgründung nun fast 40 Jahre in denen man komplett von den ausländischen Firmen abhängig war. Danach folgte die Herrschaft Saddams mit Unterdrückung, Gewalt und Terror, keine guten Voraussetzungen für einen Frieden innerhalb der Bevölkerungsgruppen. Dazu der Krieg gegen die Kurden, den Iran, USA und so weiter.

Da kommt kein Nationalgefühl auf wie in Deutschland. Und Nationalgefühl meine ich nicht negativ. Es gibt zwar auch in Deutschland Unterschiede zwischen den Bundesländern und später zwischen Ost und West, aber davor gab es zumindest schon einmal Deutschland. Dieses Deutschland hat sich über Jahrhunderte entwickelt. Der Irak nicht.
Dazu kommt halt die in Rückschau betrachtet ungünstige Lage über dem Erdöl, denn das hat einfach Begehrlichkeiten geweckt und stand im Vordergrund. Was mit den Irakern passierte, war nachrangig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die gleiche Frage kannst du auch für den Irak stellen. Du hast einen Diktator entsorgt und dafür hat sich nun eine Gruppe gebildet, die völlig fern des normalen Verstandes agiert.
> Ich selbst hab keine Ahnung, wie das enden wird, aber die Iraker -- und ich meine die Iraker -- haben es selbst in der Hand, dass sich was daran ändert.


Die Amis haben Saddam doch nicht entsorgt um den Irakern etwas gutes zu tun.
Und wie schon gesagt, "die Iraker", da musst du einen anderen Maßstab ansetzen. Du kannst "die Iraker" nicht mit "den Deutschen" oder "den Franzosen" vergleichen, warum habe ich oben erklärt.
Der Irak, wie wir ihn nun kennen, wäre vermutlich nie so entstanden.
Dazu fehlt dem Land leider die Identität, die Geschichte. Museen wurden ja beim Einmarsch der USA geplündert, historische Stätten werden vom IS vernichtet. All das sind Faktoren die keineswegs zu einem gemeinsamen Nationalgefühl führen. Zusätzlich zu den anderen Dingen die ich aufgezählt habe.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie soll man mit einer Ideologie eine gewaltfreie Lösung finden, wenn man nach dieser Ideologie per Definition ein Ungläubiger ist?
> 
> Wir haben es lange genug mit Appeasement gegenüber dem Islam probiert. Dieses Konzept ist doch offensichtlich gescheitert.


 
Gegenüber "dem Islam"? Setzt du jetzt alle Muslime mit den Leuten des IS oder jenen die die Scharia anwenden gleich?
Demnach müssten ein sehr großer Prozentteil der Muslime (die normalen Muslime, nennt man auch gemäßigt) den Islam falsch leben, was absurd ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wiedermal hast du recht.
> Aber Religion ist doch wie Marx sagt Opium für das Volk, aber wer verabreicht dieses Opium hauptsächlich?
> Wo werden die Imame ausgebildet und in welcher Sprache werden die Gottesdienste gehalten und die Gebete gebetet?
> Das sind Punkte an denen wir ansetzen können, kein Appeasement, den Islam an den Westen anpassen.


Marx bezieht das aber auf alle Religionen. Keine Religion ist für ihn wirklich gut, da macht er keinen Unterschied zwischen Islam, Christentum etc.
Den Islam an den Westen anpassen? Wieso? Damit stellt man sich automatisch über die Gesamtheit der Muslime. Da ist Ablehnung eine logische und verständliche Konsequenz.
Das wäre das gleiche wenn die USA nun hergehen und sagen: Wir müssen die europäische Wirtschaft an die Wirtschaft der USA anpassen, oder einfach man solle das anglo-amerikanische Einheitensystem einführen, weil es besser ist. (Nur Beispiele) Hättest du auch nicht so gern oder?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich auch gar nicht. Der Unterschied ist nur, es gibt christliche Länder die all das haben. Es gibt einen jüdischen Staat, der all das hat.
> Es gibt aber nunmal keinen islamischen Staat der all das hat. Das ist der Unterschied.


Die Türkei hatte es. Aber nun macht man dort leider 3 Schritte zurück.
Christliche Länder haben das alles, ja, sehr oft aber nur am Papier.
Ach ja, in Russland gibt es auch eine christliche Religion, aber mit Meinungsfreiheit und gelebter Demokratie hat man es da auch nicht so 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das sind nur ein paar Gedanken dazu: Dieses "an den Westen anpassen" kann man auch schlicht als Aufklärung begreifen, die in ihrer Konsequenz den Umbruch in die Moderne bedeutet. Es hat so gesehen vielleicht weniger etwas mit einer vom Westen aufgezwungenen Ideologie, als mehr mit einem, ich sag mal, sozialevolutionären Schritt, der durch wissenschaftliche Erkenntisse, die die Bedeutung von Mensch und Universum in den letzten 100, 200 Jahren entscheidend umgewälzt haben, zu tun. Es geht vielleicht mehr um Einsichten der Vernunft, der sich die theokratischen Länder anpassen müssen. Einfach ausgedrückt: Die leben noch im Mittelalter und ihr Gegner ist in Wahrheit nicht der Westen, sondern die Neuzeit.


Leider sind wir schon länger nicht mehr in der Moderne, sondern in der Postmoderne.
Aufklärung, hmm, klingt gut, ja, wäre ich dafür. Funktioniert von außen aber nur sehr schwer, wenn überhaupt. Das was wir heute unter Aufklärung verstehen war ein längerer Prozess, der wie etwa in Frankreich von innen heraus in Gang gesetzt wurde.
Man könnte es vielleicht mit dem arabischen Frühling vergleichen, auch wenn der in vielen Teilen gescheitert ist. Aber auch in Europa waren nicht alle Revolutionen erfolgreich. Aufklärung passiert nicht von heute auf morgen oder innerhalb eines Jahres, leider, das dauert.
Die Macht der Religion ist groß, auch heute noch. Schau dir an wie lange es gedauert hat bis die katholische Kirche naturwissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse akzeptiert hat. Das geht leider nicht so schnell wie wir uns das wünschen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es auch ein paar sehr praktische Gründe, weshalb sich die theokratischen Länder "an den Westen anpassen" müssen. Erstens hat es keinen Sinn, Menschen anderer Religionen zu bekämpfen oder auch nur gering zu schätzen. Das ist völlig atavistischer Bockmist, der nur allzu oft im sinnlosen Blutvergießen endet. Mit einer westlichen Lebensweise, die auf Gleichheit und Toleranz gründet, wäre dort unten DIE Triebfeder für Konflikte überhaupt beseitigt. Zweitens ist der Iran in seiner jetzigen Form eine erhebliche Bedrohung für Israel. Würde der Westen nur mitwirken, wenn er dazu aufgefordert wird, dann würden da möglicherweise bald die Atombomben fliegen. Natürlich wieder völlig sinnlos. Drittens bestünde dann wohl auch die erhöhte Gefahr, dass eine radikale Splittergruppe wie der IS an Atomwaffen käme, was natürlich ebefalls völlig fatal wäre. Und viertens hat sich mit dem Arabischen Frühling angekündigt, dass viele Menschen der arabischen Welt mehr Freiheit, Gleichberechtigung und Demokratie wollen, und zwar aus eigenen Stücken. Die Aufstände waren DAS Signal, dass die Masse der Menschen dort für eine westlichere Lebensweise mehr als nur offen ist. Stell dir mal vor, alles wäre so gekommen wie in Tunesien, wäre das nicht besser für alle gewesen?


Ich weiß nicht inwiefern der Westen, bzw dort im Nahen Osten wir "der Westen" ja zumeist von den USA verkörpert bzw mit den USA gleichsetzt wirklich in der Position ist zu sagen: Wir sind tolerant und schätzen Gleichheit, ihr habt das nicht und deswegen macht es doch so wie wir es machen.
Denn so etwas impliziert doch ein "wir sind besser, wichtiger, schlauer", selbst wenn es nicht so gemeint ist. Ein praktisches Beispiel: Land X wirtschaftet auf eine gewisse Weise halbwegs erfolgreich und irgendwann kommt Land Y und sagt: "Hey, ihr seit von der Technik und Planung usw sowas von veraltet, macht es doch so wie wir". Da wird man vermutlich nicht auf so viel Gegenliebe stoßen. Das ist jetzt an sich ja nichtmal negativ, viele Menschen wollen halt in gewissen Bereichen keine Einmischung.
Besser für alle? Das ist mutig zu sagen. Aus unserer Sicht sicher, aber die Übernahme unserer Sicht würde dort eine Paradigmawechsel in der Denkweise der meisten Menschen erfordern. Und das braucht Zeit.
Der arabische Frühling war eine Gelegenheit, die vom Westen verpasst wurde. Man hat halt wieder die eigenen Interessen bevorzugt und letzten Endes gehofft, das sich alles in Wohlgefallen auflöst. So etwa: Helfen wir bei der Revolution etwas mit und dann werden sie schon hoffentlich eine Lösung finden". Leider hat man dort den religiösen Fundamentalismus unterschätzt, außerdem waren die "Aufständischen" ja auch nicht komplett vereint in ihren Ideen. Und die konnten sich teilweise nicht einigen und der lachende Dritte war entweder das Militär oder Fundamentalisten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. November 2015)

*Threshold* 


Na ja, der Westen ist aber unendlich mehr als nur ein korruptes, imperialistisches System. Er steht auch für Humanismus, Bildung, Pragmatismus, kritisches Hinterfragen usw. Alles Dinge, die die islamischen Machthaber nicht brauchen, solange sie ideologische Abweichler/Kritiker wegen "Abfall vom Glauben" in den Knast schicken und mundtot machen können. Man glaubt halt das, was man seit Jahrhunderten glaubt und versteckt sich hinter einer riesigen Mauer der Ignoranz. Aber wie lange wird diese Mauer noch halten? 

Prügelstrafe für Blogger in Saudi-Arabien: Die nächsten 50 Peitschenhiebe - taz.de


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2015)

Die westliche Gesellschaft steht für Toleranz, Meinungsfreiheit und Aufgeschlossenheit. Aber eben nicht die Regierungen, die schnüffeln lieber überall, wie die NSA ja zeigt.
Und die westlichen Geheimdienste "schaffen" auch Angstbilder bzw. Feindbilder, damit sie weiterhin Milliarden in den Arsch geblasen bekommen und nicht als Überflüssig gelten.
Dass Vorratsdatenspeicherung und eine lückenlose Videoüberwachung nichts bringt, haben doch jetzt die Anschläge in Paris und damals in London gezeigt.
Der Westen hat meiner Meinung nach das Problem, dass die "guten Seiten" nicht angesehen werden, sondern immer nur die "bösen Sachen" überwiegen.
Das kannst du nur ändern, indem du die Außenpolitik, Wirtschaftspolitik und Militärpolitik mal änderst. 
Die USA stecken 500 Milliarden Dollar ins Militär. 100 Milliarden müssten meiner MEinung nach auch reichen, mit den restlichen 400 Milliarden könnten sie ihre eigenen Infrastruktur erneuern, die Bildung verbessern, mehr für die Minderheiten tun, den Leuten Jobs und Perspektiven geben. Die Anzahl der Gefängnisse könnte man langfristig reduzieren, das Land könnte ein Vorbild für andere werden.
Aber nein, die CIA schildert ein Feindbild, die Rüstungsindustrie werkelt mit und alle verbreiten Angst.


----------



## OberstFleischer (21. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> *Threshold*
> Aber wie lange wird diese Mauer noch halten?




Solange es Religionen gibt.


----------



## Leob12 (21. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> *Threshold*
> Na ja, der Westen ist aber unendlich mehr als nur ein korruptes, imperialistisches System. Er steht auch für Humanismus, Bildung, Pragmatismus, kritisches Hinterfragen usw. Alles Dinge, die die islamischen Machthaber nicht brauchen, solange sie ideologische Abweichler/Kritiker wegen "Abfall vom Glauben" in den Knast schicken und mundtot machen können. Man glaubt halt das, was man seit Jahrhunderten glaubt und versteckt sich hinter einer riesigen Mauer der Ignoranz. Aber wie lange wird diese Mauer noch halten?
> Prügelstrafe für Blogger in Saudi-Arabien: Die nächsten 50 Peitschenhiebe - taz.de



Und bei uns werden diese "Whistleblower" auch eingesperrt. Folter gibt es auch, nur halt nicht offiziell. 
Kritisches Hinterfragen? Sowas will kein Machthaber, niemand, das ist nicht islam-exklusiv. 

Wie schon gesagt: Das Christentum hat sich bis ins 20. Jh hinter einer Mauer versteckt und tut es teilweise heute noch. Der Weg zu unserer Gesellschaft wie sie heute existiert war lang, beschwerlich und blutig. 
Aber beim Islam soll alles am besten sofort und überall gehen, das ist völlig naiv und illusorisch. 

Diese Mauer kann man nicht gewaltsam von außen einreißen.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2015)

Das Christentum hat auch heute noch Probleme mit Homosexuellen Rechten und Abtreibungen.
Es ist die Gesellschaft an sich, die sich geändert hat. Die freier geworden ist. Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit der Religion zu tun.
Einzig die Trennung von Staat und Religion kann aus meiner Sicht solche Gesellschaftsformen hervor bringen, wie wir sie heute bei uns haben und Staat und Religion voneinander zu trennen ist im islamischen Raum noch ein weiter Weg.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und bei uns werden diese "Whistleblower" auch eingesperrt. Folter gibt es auch, nur halt nicht offiziell.
> Kritisches Hinterfragen? Sowas will kein Machthaber, niemand, das ist nicht islam-exklusiv.



Jemand wie Raif Badawi steht meines Erachtens aber keineswegs auf einer Stufe mit unseren Whistleblowern. Das ist ein ganz normaler Typ, der im Prinzip nichts anderes getan hat als diverse User in diesem Forum, die sich kritisch zu unserer Politik äussern, stinknormale Politik-Blogger, Politik-Kabarettisten a la Pispers und Montagsdemonstranten. Er hat einfach nur seine Meinung gesagt. Im Gegensatz zu Saudi Arabien ist das hier aber kein Problem. Hier wird niemand deswegen verfolgt oder eingesperrt. Es werden hier sogar Bücher veröffentlicht, die "Der Gotteswahn" und "Der Herr ist kein Hirte" heißen. Und die werden öffentlich diskutiert. Das einzige, was die Autoren solcher Bücher zu befürchten haben, sind ein paar Hassmails aufgebrachter Monotheisten und sachliche Kritik von Kirchenvertretern.

Ich glaube, dass unsere Machthaber diese Freiheit in der Regel bejahen und als hohes, unveräußerliches Gut ansehen. Genau genommen glaube ich es nicht nur, ich sehe und höre es auch von ihnen selber.



> Wie schon gesagt: Das Christentum hat sich bis ins 20. Jh hinter einer Mauer versteckt und tut es teilweise heute noch. Der Weg zu unserer Gesellschaft wie sie heute existiert war lang, beschwerlich und blutig.
> Aber beim Islam soll alles am besten sofort und überall gehen, das ist völlig naiv und illusorisch.
> 
> Diese Mauer kann man nicht gewaltsam von außen einreißen.



Ich denke, wir haben es hauptsächlich den wissenschaftlichen Erkennissen zu verdanken, dass wir uns zu so einer toleranten und aufgeklärten Gesellschaft entwickelt haben. Die Wissenschaft hat uns gelehrt, dass man sehr viel Wissen durch vernünftiges Denken und methodisches Vorgehen erlangen kann. Das veränderte unsere Mentalität und machte uns kritischer im Umgang mit Wahrheitsansprüchen, denn das Bild, welches sich zunehmend durch die kontinuierliche Erweiterung unseres Wissens abzeichnete, weckte in uns sehr viele philosophische Zweifel und zwang uns zu der Trennung von Faktenwissen und bloßen Glauben. Diese Trennung machte den Säkularismus und die heutige pluralistische Gesellschaftsordnung für uns möglich. Vorausgesetzt dass meine These richtig ist, dann ist eine baldige Revolution in den theokratischen Ländern gar nicht mehr so naiv und illusorisch, denn viele grundlegende  wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse sind bereits vorhanden und müssen nicht erst über Jahrhunderte gewonnen werden, so wie das bei uns notwendig war. Man muss diese Erkenntnisse nur in sein Weltbild einfügen, das ist alles. Einfach langsam umdenken, Traditionen aufweichen und den Koran mit einer modernen Theologie ausdeuten (reformieren). Das kann so schwer nicht sein. Tunesien hat, wie gesagt, schon einen guten Start in die Richtung hingelegt. Um es auch hier  noch mal einfach auszudrücken: Unsere Ignoranz damals war, so postuliere ich das, fehlendem Wissen zuzuschreiben. Die Ignoranz der Gottesstaaten hingegen basiert auf Bequemlichkeit und purer Willkür, da die Aufklärung längst in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden ist, man muss sich ihrer nur bedienen.


----------



## Noofuu (22. November 2015)

Nur leider verdient man mit einem Krieg ja viel, die USA hat sogar mehr als 500 Milliarden die sind auf der Rangliste ungeschlagen mit 610 Milliarden 
Weit hinter ihnen kommt erst China... ist es nicht so das jedes jahr von den 600 Milliarden über 300 an Israel geht für deren Militär?

Hier nochmal Offtopic:  Ich wüsste zugern woher der gute Herr das immer alles so weis Alles Schall und Rauch: Die erste SelbstmordattentÃ¤terin Europas war keine


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> ist es nicht so das jedes jahr von den 600 Milliarden über 300 an Israel geht für deren Militär?



Also das glaube ich nicht. Soviel Etat hat das Israelische Militär gar nicht.
Was viel Geld kostet, sind die ganzen US Basen außerhalb der USA. Sowas verschlingt Unsummen,
Dann die ganzen Flugzeugträger mit den Einheiten, die Flugzeugträger müssen alle 2-3 Tage neu versorgt werden, egal wo sie gerade herum schippern. Auch das kostet sehr viel Geld.
Die USA haben eben den Anspruch, innerhalb eines Tages jedes Ziel auf der Erde erreichen zu können, das geht nur, wenn du überall auf der Welt Basen hast und überall auf der Welt Flugzeugträger herum schippern.



koMahR schrieb:


> Hier nochmal Offtopic:  Ich wüsste zugern woher der gute Herr das immer alles so weis Alles Schall und Rauch: Die erste SelbstmordattentÃ¤terin Europas war keine



Niemand weiß, woher die sowas immer wissen wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. November 2015)

Alle 2-3 Tage? 
Ich dachte eine Träger Task Force wäre über Wochen autark.


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Nur leider verdient man mit einem Krieg ja viel, die USA hat sogar mehr als 500 Milliarden die sind auf der Rangliste ungeschlagen mit 610 Milliarden
> Weit hinter ihnen kommt erst China... ist es nicht so das jedes jahr von den 600 Milliarden über 300 an Israel geht für deren Militär?


Der letzte Satz ist einfach nur Blödsinn, tut mir leid.


----------



## azzih (22. November 2015)

Mit einem Krieg verdient die USA nichts, das ist Stammtischgeschwätz und absoluter Nonsense. Schon das Argument damals bei Irakkrieg zur angeblichen Sicherung des Öls war Quatsch, die Ausgaben waren um ein vielfaches höher als der ökonomische Nutzen, selbst wenn man die Jobs und Steuereinnahmen der Rüstungsindustrie mit einrechnet.
â€¢ Kriegskosten der USA bis 2015 | Statistik
Auf Guerilla und Warlord Ebene spielen ökonomische Faktoren vielleicht ne Rolle, aber wenn heute ein westlicher Staat krieg führt, dann sind die Kosten dafür immens und folgen keiner ökonomischen Zielsetzung, sondern hat ideologische oder politische Gründe.

Ich persönlich sehe ja auch viele Einsätze der Amerikaner kritisch, aber wer sollte in ihre Schuhe schlüpfen? Wir brauchen nunmal ein militärisch einsatzfähigen Westen, und das ist unsre Bundeswehr nicht im Ansatz. Man hätte meiner Meinung nach in Syrien sehr viel schneller und mit einer Bodenoffensive reagieren müssen. Kein westliches Land, und sei es noch so friedlich, kann sich ein Terrorstaat in der weiteren Umgebung erlauben, wo Terroristen in Ruhe Anschläge aushecken können, die Einheimischen versklaven, Flüchtlingswellen auslösen und die ganze Region destabilisieren.

Hier noch ein ganz guter Artikel zu IS und warum sie so attraktiv für viele Jugendliche sind: 
Die IS-Jugend: Generation Dschihad - Feuilleton - FAZ


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2015)

Mittlerweile sind die meisten Flüchtlinge auf der Flucht vor Assad, nicht mehr vorm IS. 
Die Region destabilisieren? Da haben die Amerikaner 30 Jahre früher damit angefangen. 

Der Staat USA hat sicher nicht von dem Irakkrieg profitiert. Die irakische Bevölkerung hat nicht davon profitiert. 
Bleiben nur Rüstungs und Sicherheitsfirmen. Und die Firmen die danach im Irak gutes Geld gemacht haben, eben jene die mit Öl zu tun haben. Dazu zählten auch europäische Firmen. Der Ministerpräsident (oder war es der Außenminister) Polens hat damals offen gesagt dass er sich Zugang zu den Ölquellen erhoffe. 

Die USA sind definitiv nicht aus Liebe zur irakischen Zivilbevölkerung einmarschiert. Da haben wirtschaftliche und geostrategische Ziele eine größere Rolle gespielt.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alle 2-3 Tage?
> Ich dachte eine Träger Task Force wäre über Wochen autark.



Hatte ich mal in einer Doku gesehen.
Auf einem Flugzeugträger leben über 5000 Leute, dazu Treibstoff und alles.
Das Versorungsschiff dockt da alle 2-3 Tage an.
Bei Manövern, wo mehr Flugzeuge fliegen, öfters.
Wenn die Einheit im Kriegseinsatz ist, muss täglich versorgt werden.


----------



## Noofuu (22. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Der letzte Satz ist einfach nur Blödsinn, tut mir leid.



Dort steht ein Fragezeichen, dies bedeutet das ich eine Frage stelle und es nicht genau weiß !
Nein es sind keine 300 Milliarden sie bekommen aber eine unterstützung  nur sehr viel weniger.

Alles andere als neutral: Geld, Waffen, Aufklärung: So helfen die USA bei Israels Krieg in Gaza - Geld, Waffen, Aufklärung: So helfen die USA bei Israels Krieg in Gaza - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Soweit ich weis sind viele dieser "Stützpunkte" auch unerlaubt und illegal von den USA gibt auch eine Dokumentation über die ganzen "Stützpunkte" ja ja unsere Weltpolizei


----------



## Seeefe (22. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> ja ja unsere Weltpolizei




Nicht selten werden die USA aber auch einfach in die Schiene gesteckt. 

Ja die Amis sind vor allem für die letzten 20 Jahre stark zu kritisieren, aber teilweise hab ich das Gefühl, die Amis können es auch keinem Recht machen. Machen sie etwas, ist es *******, machen sie nichts, ist es ebenfalls *******. Also was denn nun?


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Dort steht ein Fragezeichen, dies bedeutet das ich eine Frage stelle und es nicht genau weiß !
> Nein es sind keine 300 Milliarden sie bekommen aber eine unterstützung  nur sehr viel weniger.
> 
> Alles andere als neutral: Geld, Waffen, Aufklärung: So helfen die USA bei Israels Krieg in Gaza - Geld, Waffen, Aufklärung: So helfen die USA bei Israels Krieg in Gaza - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
> ...



Israel kauft, wie viele andere auch, bei US rüstungsfirmen ein.
Dass die USA Israel unterstützten, ist auch nichts neues. Schließlich leben viele Juden in den USA und einige haben auch großen politischen und wirtschaftlichen Einfluss.
Deutschland unterstützt Israel ja auch. U Boote oder so.

Welche Stützpunkte sollen illegal sein?
Meinst du den auf Kuba? Da gibt es ja geteilte Meinungen und dass die USA Stützpunkte bei Nato Ländern haben, ist allgemein bekannt und auch völlig normal.
Dazu haben sie Stützpunkte bei militärischen Partnern, wie Korea, Japan, usw.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Alles andere als neutral: Geld, Waffen, Aufklärung: So helfen die USA bei Israels Krieg in Gaza - Geld, Waffen, Aufklärung: So helfen die USA bei Israels Krieg in Gaza - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



Ist aber auch echt gemein, dass die USA die einzige Demokratie im Nahen Osten unterstützen.


----------



## Noofuu (22. November 2015)

Nein gemein ist das nicht, eigentlich wollte ich nur auf das Thema Militärausgaben eingehen.
Also das einzige was ich richtig schei.... fand war unter der Bush Regierung mit dem Irak Krieg.

Volker Pispers sagte dazu "Zitat" : Die USA ist wie ein Glaser der Abends alle scheiben einschmeisst und Morgens seine Hilfe anbietet, ein bisschen ist da was dran oder meint ihr nicht.
Das Deutschland  Israel unterstützt ist mir auch klar, ich kenne auch dort die Verhältnisse nicht  was und wie und warum und ob das Juden sind oder nicht darauf will ich überhaupt nicht hinaus weil es mir total wurscht ist von welcher Nationalität jemand ist.


----------



## Leob12 (22. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Stützpunkte sollen illegal sein?
> Meinst du den auf Kuba? Da gibt es ja geteilte Meinungen und dass die USA Stützpunkte bei Nato Ländern haben, ist allgemein bekannt und auch völlig normal.
> Dazu haben sie Stützpunkte bei militärischen Partnern, wie Korea, Japan, usw.


Man kann sicher darüber streiten ob die quasi Enteignung der Grundbesitzer auf japanischen Inseln oder generell den Inseln so rechtens war. Wirklich gutheißen kann ich so ein Vorgehen nicht. 
Die Einwohner von Diego Garcia wurden allesamt deportiert. Gut, damals war GB auch noch dabei, aber ändert ja nichts an der berechtigten Kritik.


----------



## OberstFleischer (23. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sk3unMulUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eehblRo4jQI:220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die eigendlichen Verschwörungstheoretiker diffamieren Hinterfragende liebend gerne 
mit ihrem "Totschlagsargument" als Verschwörungstheoretiker.
Konditionierung  durch gebetsmühlenartigem Wiederholen.
Nicht immer alles, ohne Nutzung der eigenen Intelligenz nachplappern.
Das sind in meinen Augen die eigendlichen Erfüllungsgehilfen.
Einfach nur Marionetten im großen Theater der Macht.
Wenn politische Wahlen wirklich was bringen würden, wären sie natürlich Verboten.
Das ist die Realität.

Die Flüchtlingslüge
Die Jahrhundertlüge Teil 1
Die Jahrhundertlüge Teil 2
Die Souveränitätslüge

Denkt immer daran:
Wer gegen den Strom schwimmt, gelangt zur Quelle


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2015)

Terror in Paris: Junge Muslime ? "Komplott, gegen uns und den Islam" - DIE WELT

Warum verwundert dieses Verhalten jetzt nicht?

Auch lustig, einer sagt Töten sei unmuslimisch, es wäre Haram und sein Kumpfel meint kurze Zeit danach, Juden müsste man mit der Kalaschinkow abschlachten.

Und dann fragen sich die Leute ernsthaft, warum es im Nahen Osten keinen Frieden gibt. Na wenn die meisten dort mit dieser Ideologie indoktriniert sind, wird das nie was mit dem Frieden.



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> ...



Wer nur Youtubevideos als "Beweise" liefern kann, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er in der Dikussion nicht ernstgenommen wird.

Und Angesichts solch bescheidener Titel (Die Jahrhundertlüge, die nur Insider kennen) weiß man auch nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll.

PS: Woher ist eigentlich der Autor dieser, ich nenne es mal "Dokumentation" eigentlich ein Insider, der alles weiß? Das ist sowieso immer das lustigste an solchen Theorien. Eine geheime Elite lenkt unsichtbar die Macht über die ganze Welt.

Und irgendwelche Nonameautoren haben den Durchblick und haben das "Insiderwissen". Und das nimmst du ungefragt hin? Wo ihr "Wahrheitssucher" doch sonst immer alles hinterfragt?


----------



## GOTTMODUS (23. November 2015)

> Die eigendlichen Verschwörungstheoretiker diffamieren Hinterfragende liebend gerne
> mit ihrem "Totschlagsargument" als Verschwörungstheoretiker.
> Konditionierung  durch gebetsmühlenartigem Wiederholen.
> Nicht immer alles, ohne Nutzung der eigenen Intelligenz nachplappern.
> ...


Genau meine Aufreger!!!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Terror in Paris: Junge Muslime ? "Komplott, gegen uns und den Islam" - DIE WELT
> weiß man auch nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll.
> Und das nimmst du ungefragt hin? Wo ihr  "Wahrheitssucher" doch sonst immer alles hinterfragt?



Kannst du überhaupt ruhig schlafen, ohne jemanden ständig anzugreifen und zu diffamieren?
Lass es doch so im Raum stehen. Dann machst du dich nicht selbst so unglaubwürdig mit deiner Meinung.
Verlinkst brav deine "Lügenpresse". Hast auch Angst, das sie bald nicht mehr ernst genommen wird,
bei so viel Qualitätsjournalismus?
Jeder Verlagschef vepasst dem anders denkenden Journalisten, berufen auf seine Quellen, einen Maulkorb !!!
Sag mir nun aber nicht, du würdest bei z.B. "Der Welt" arbeiten und dort würde es alltäglich nicht so sein.
Schade, wirklich schade, daß man nur so "weiter" kommt.
Ist das der richtige Weg? Sei mal ehrlich. Auch wenns nur zu dir selbst ist.
Leb einfach nicht mehr in der Vergangenheit. Denn Youtube kommt nicht, sondern ist da !!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoQopLg10KA


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2015)

GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Kannst du überhaupt ruhig schlafen, ohne jemanden ständig anzugreifen und zu diffamieren?



Sehr gut sogar. Aber ich weiß nicht, wo der Zusammenhang zwischen meinem Schlaf und dieser Diskussion besteht. 



GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Lass es doch so im Raum stehen.



An dieser Stelle empfehle ich diesen Wikipediaartikel: 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskussion



GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Dann machst du dich nicht selbst so unglaubwürdig mit deiner Meinung.



Absolut logisch. Indem ich unwahre Aussagen unwidersprochen im Raum stehen lasse, mache ich mich selbst nicht unglaubwürdig.

Vor so viel “Logik“ neige ich demütigt mein Haupt 



GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Verlinkst brav deine "Lügenpresse".



Erst von Unglaubwürdigkeit sprechen und einen Absatz weiter das Wort „Lügenpresse“ benutzen.

Es tut mir aufrichtig leid, dass ich nicht über die höhere Weisheit von euch „Wahrheitssucher“ verfüge.



GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Hast auch Angst, das sie bald nicht mehr ernst genommen wird, bei so viel Qualitätsjournalismus?



Medienkritik ist durchaus angebracht, aber wer Pauschalurteile wie „Lügenpresse“ benutzt, ist an einer differenzierten Betrachtung der Probleme und vor allem an ihrer Lösung offensichtlich nicht interessiert. 



GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Jeder Verlagschef vepasst dem anders denkenden Journalisten, berufen auf seine Quellen, einen Maulkorb !!!



Und einen Beweis für diese gewagte Behauptung hast du natürlich auch zur Hand, oder? 



GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Sag mir nun aber nicht, du würdest bei z.B. "Der Welt" arbeiten und dort würde es alltäglich nicht so sein.



Da ich nicht bei „Die Welt“ arbeitet, kann ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen. Trotzdem habe ich in einen Verlag mit Impressum und Adresse mehr Vertrauen als in irgendwelche Youtubevideos, bei denen ich nicht mal weiß, von wem das ganze kommt.

Aber jeder hat so sein eigenen Qualitätsansprüche. 



GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Schade, wirklich schade, daß man nur so "weiter" kommt.



Wie kommt man denn nur „weiter“? Und vor allem wohin ?



GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Ist das der richtige Weg? Sei mal ehrlich. Auch wenns nur zu dir selbst ist.



Besser als irgendwelche Videos auf Youtube als den ultimativen Beweise der Wahrheit zu halten, ja allemal.



GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> Leb einfach nicht mehr in der Vergangenheit. Denn Youtube kommt nicht, sondern ist da !!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoQopLg10KA



Und schon wieder so ein Noname von dem man nie gehört hat und der die Wahrheit allein gepachtet hat.

Und das findest du glaubwürdiger als die böse „Lügenpresse“?

Wie gesagt, dann darfst du dich auch nicht beschweren, wenn dich keiner ernst nimmt.


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2015)

Einerseits alle öffentlichen Medien als "Lügenpresse" darstellen, andererseits seine Gegenmeinung rein mit Youtubevideos untermauern. Finde den Fehler. 

Ist ja alles inszeniert und dieses Forum hier, ja das gibt es eigentlich garnicht. 


Es ist nicht schwer auf Youtube Videos zu finde, welche die eigenen Argumente untermauern. Als Fakten taugen diese Videos aber Null.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2015)

Was Youtubevideos erzählen gar nicht die Wahrheit???

Ich habe doch neulich auf Youtube gelernt, dass die Erde hohl ist (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5XOcBOo1MA).

Muss doch wahr sein, ist doch bei Youtube


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

Es ist doch das tolle an Verschwörungstheorien. Es gibt keine Beweise dafür, deswegen kann man es auch nur schwer widerlegen, da Gegenbeweise allzu leicht als "Lügen" hingestellt werden können. 
Im Internet findet man zahlreiche Blogs, Videos usw die einen aber gut bei den Theorien unterstützen. Aber auch dafür gibts ja keine Beweise, sondern es sind nur Theorien, keine Tatsachen. Man kann unendlich weiter diskutieren. 
Es ist auch eine Form der Vereinfachung eines komplizierten Themas um damit die eigene Meinung zu unterstützen. 
Beispiel? Ich mag keine Amerikaner. Das ist die Meinung. 
Und wie untermauere ich jetzt diese Meinung? Das wäre eine Möglichkeit: USA destabilisieren den Nahen Osten um Flüchtlinge nach Europa zu bekommen um Europa dadurch zu destabilisieren und sich selbst als Supermacht zu stärken. 
Dafür gibts keine Beweise, aber es liegt irgendwo ein Funken Wahrheit (USA destabilisieren Nahen Osten) und das reicht schon aus um seine Theorie zu begründen und damit die eigene Meinung zu "stärken". Irgendwo findet man immer gleichgesinnte, Leute die "gegen den Strom schwimmen" (oder es zumindest behaupten), weil gegen die Allgemeinheit zu sein ist ja hipp und beweist nur die eigene Aufgeklärtheit, die eigene Unabhängigkeit, glaubt man zumindest. Dann gibts noch ein paar Videos im Netz, seien es irgendwelche verschwommenen Aufnahmen, Dreiecke, Zahlen, whatever, was halt auftaucht und irgendwie merkwürdig erscheint. Man denkt sich etwas dazu aus, eine Verbindung, spinnt den Faden weiter zur ursprünglichen Meinung (ich mag keine USA) und schwupps hat man seine eigene Legitimation diese nicht zu mögen. 
Es ist halt weder rational, sachlich oder logisch, aber egal^^ 
Es gibt genug Gründe die USA nicht zu mögen, dafür brauche ich keine kruden Verschwörungstheorien. Und das ist jetzt keine Diffamierung jener denen hier die Youtube-Videos gefallen, sondern meine Meinung zu dem Thema. 
Verschwörungstheorien können manchmal ganz interessant sein, indem man sie aufdeckt, andererseits sind sie oft einfach nur Zeitverschwendung und bleiben Versuche von Leuten, die sich die Zusammenhänge der Welt auf diese Weise erklären wollen ohne sich wirklich damit auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## Noofuu (23. November 2015)

Ja aber es gibt immer mehr Menschen die in den "Verschwöhrungstheorien" die Wahrheit sehen oder sehen wollen.
Ich meine es gibt bestimmt hier und da immer einen funken Wahrheit an den Theorien aber sich nur auf diese zu verlassen ist genau das selbe wie nur der Bild zu glauben, einfach nur dumm man muss sich seine eigene Meinung bilden aber nur in eine Richtung schauen ist falsch.

Was mir aufgefallen ist in jedem ja wirklich in jedem Video dieser allwissenden Menschen wird sofort Angst verbreitet.... wenn es diese Menschen gibt die alles lenken müssen sie echt sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr viele Menschen bestechen damit ihr Netzwerk reibungslos funktioniert.
Ich bin defintiv kein Freund davon was die USA da so treibt, aber ich denke auch viele Amerikaner selbst finden das nicht so wirklich berauschend ich meine viele von denen verlieren im Krieg auch ihre Familienmitglieder.


----------



## der-sack88 (23. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Terror in Paris: Junge Muslime ? "Komplott, gegen uns und den Islam" - DIE WELT
> 
> Warum verwundert dieses Verhalten jetzt nicht?
> 
> ...




Springer-Blätter, die ja selbst ganz klar Politik machen wollen (und im Zweifel kontra alles Fremde) als Quelle sind nicht unbedingt besser als Youtube-Videos.
Im Grunde ist der Umgang mit dem Töten im Islam nicht groß anders als im Christentum. Du sollst nicht töten, ABER... und dann wird halt kräftig relativiert. Das wir in Mitteleuropa heute eine aufgeklärtere Sicht auf die Dinge haben als Christentum und Islam ist schön, aber man muss ja nur mal über den großen Teich gucken um zu merken, dass eine mittelalterliche Sicht der Dinge nicht islamspezifisch ist. Was es natürlich nicht besser macht.
Und dass in Frankreich Jugendliche, die am gesellschaftlichen Leben nicht teilhaben können, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, fragwürdigen Ideologien eher offen gegenüber stehen wundert mich nicht. Sieht man hier in Deutschland ja auch, dass sich die Spaziergänger aus Sachsen und die Mitläufer der rechtspopulistischen Rattenfänger mehrheitlich aus dem Typ Fliesentischbesitzer rekrutieren.


Youtube ist natürlich herrlich. Man muss sich einfach mal, wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat, die "Dokus" zu den Reichsflugscheiben, Neuschwabenland usw. angucken, das ist beste Unterhaltung. Diese "harmloseren" Videos von Verschwörungstheorien müssten da noch mal einige Schippen drauflegen, um diese Komik zu erreichen. An dieser Stelle nochmal: Ruhe in Frieden, Axel Stoll!

Im Ernst, natürlich findet man bei Youtube auch vernünftiges.  Da findet man dann irgendwo ein ARTE-Wasserzeichen, oder eins von der BBC, oder ähnliches. Aber diese Dokus sind nicht von Kevin Müller von nebenan an einem Nachmittag zusammengeschustert worden. Wie gesagt, nur weil jemand irgendetwas gegen den "Mainstream" faselt, soll er DIE große Koryphäe auf dem Gebiet sein?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Springer-Blätter, die ja selbst ganz klar Politik machen wollen (und im Zweifel kontra alles Fremde) als Quelle sind nicht unbedingt besser als Youtube-Videos.



Stimmt, so ein Verlag mit Handelsregistereintrag, Adresse, Gerichtsbarkeit und einem Impressum ist natürlich nicht besser als irgendein Youtubevideo ohne all das.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist der Umgang mit dem Töten im Islam nicht groß anders als im Christentum.



Eigentlich ja schon, aber das wollen ja viele nicht sehen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht töten, ABER... und dann wird halt kräftig relativiert.



Nur das im Koran nicht relativiert wird. Töte die Ungläubigen wo immer du sie triffst, lässt wohl nicht viel Spielraum für Interpretationen. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das wir in Mitteleuropa heute eine aufgeklärtere Sicht auf die Dinge haben als Christentum und Islam ist schön, aber man muss ja nur mal über den großen Teich gucken um zu merken, dass eine mittelalterliche Sicht der Dinge nicht islamspezifisch ist.



Ach die USA sind also so mittelalterlich wie islamische Länder? Muss wohl an mir vorbeigegangen sein.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und dass in Frankreich Jugendliche, die am gesellschaftlichen Leben nicht teilhaben können, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, fragwürdigen Ideologien eher offen gegenüber stehen wundert mich nicht.



Ah, natürlich. Im Zweifel sind wir wieder daran Schuld.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Sieht man hier in Deutschland ja auch, dass sich die Spaziergänger aus Sachsen und die Mitläufer der rechtspopulistischen Rattenfänger mehrheitlich aus dem Typ Fliesentischbesitzer rekrutieren.



Eigentlich ja nicht (Dresden: Bei Pegida marschiert die Mittelschicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE).

Aber Fakten versauen einem ja auch bloß das Weltbild.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Youtube ist natürlich herrlich. Man muss sich einfach mal, wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat, die "Dokus" zu den Reichsflugscheiben, Neuschwabenland usw. angucken, das ist beste Unterhaltung. Diese "harmloseren" Videos von Verschwörungstheorien müssten da noch mal einige Schippen drauflegen, um diese Komik zu erreichen. An dieser Stelle nochmal: Ruhe in Frieden, Axel Stoll!



Unterhaltsam ist es alle mal. Aber seine Bildung sollte man nicht über Youtube beziehen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Im Ernst, natürlich findet man bei Youtube auch vernünftiges.


 Das bestreitet wohl niemand.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber diese Dokus sind nicht von Kevin Müller von nebenan an einem Nachmittag zusammengeschustert worden. Wie gesagt, nur weil jemand irgendetwas gegen den "Mainstream" faselt, soll er DIE große Koryphäe auf dem Gebiet sein?



Das ist ja das Problem. Irgendein freiberuflicher „Journalist“ setzt sich vor die Kamera und der soll plötzlich die Wahrheit gepachtet haben?


----------



## Sparanus (23. November 2015)

> Aber Fakten versauen einem ja auch bloß das Weltbild.


Hab selbst Erfahrung mit diesen PEGIDA Menschen,
sie haben sinnvolle Argumente, sprechen sie aus und hauen dann mit einem
großen Hammer selbst drauf.
Die PEGIDA Gegner sind auch keine Hilfe weil sie auf beides draufhauen.


----------



## der-sack88 (23. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, so ein Verlag mit Handelsregistereintrag, Adresse, Gerichtsbarkeit und einem Impressum ist natürlich nicht besser als irgendein Youtubevideo ohne all das.




Du wirst doch einsehen, dass ein Verlag, der in manchen Publikationen quasi ausnahmslos lügt (Bild) und in anderen zumindest klar Politik betreibt, klar Partei ergreift und dementsprechend Nachrichten aussucht und teils verdreht (Welt) keine sonderlich gute Quelle ist.
Der Smiley zeigt, dass ich das nicht zu 100% Ernst gemeint habe. Es gibt ja nicht "das" Youtube, deshalb ist das ganze auch schwer zu vergleichen. Aber als Quellen finde ich Springer trotzdem fragwürdig, weil die journalistischen Sondermüll produzieren.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja schon, aber das wollen ja viele nicht sehen.
> 
> Nur das im Koran nicht relativiert wird. Töte die Ungläubigen wo immer du sie triffst, lässt wohl nicht viel Spielraum für Interpretationen.




Der Koran widerspricht sich hier selbst. Zum einen ist Mord an sich wie gesagt eine schwere Sünde, wie bei "uns" auch. Außerdem wird teils geschrieben, dass man auch Ungläubigen Güte erweisen soll oder dass es unter keinen Umständen erlaubt ist, Ungläubigen Unrecht zuzufügen.
Zum anderen wird der Vers, in dem zum Mord an allen Ungläubigen aufgerufen wird, heutzutage in einem ganz anderen Kontext gesehen. Der Vers ist in einer Zeit entstanden, als die Muslime -  trotz eines Waffenstillstandabkommens - angegriffen wurden. Deshalb wird der Vers heute auf Kriegsfälle bezogen.
Wer argumentiert, der Koran rechtfertige oder verlange gar das Töten aller Ungläubigen, bezieht sich also auf ein mehrere Jahrhunderte altes Religionsverständnis. Das bezieht sich natürlich vor allem auf die Islamisten, aber auch auf die Kritiker, die über einer Milliarde friedlich lebenden Muslimen vorwerfen, ihre Religion fordere von ihnen, alle anderen umzubringen. Das ist, wie bei allen Religionen, eine Sache der Auslegung.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die USA sind also so mittelalterlich wie islamische Länder? Muss wohl an mir vorbeigegangen sein.




Das habe ich nie behauptet. Ich habe nur behauptet, dass sich das Verständnis vom Töten der USA nicht groß vom klassischen Verständnis aus Islam und Christentum unterscheidet. Gut, hier muss ich relativieren: DIE USA gibts in der Beziehung nicht. Aber man nehme nur mal die Todesstrafe in den entsprechenden Staaten: die ist sowohl Bestandteil des Christentums als auch des Islams. Auch die "Stand-your-ground"-Gesetze oder der Umgang mit rassistisch motivierten Morden an Schwarzen sprechen nicht unbedingt für ein modernes Bild des Tötens.
Deshalb: wir sind da Gott sei dank () weiter, Teile der USA aber auf dem Niveau des Islams (und des Christentums...). Wohlgemerkt nicht auf dem Niveau islamischer Länder, auch das habe ich nie behauptet. Dass Diktatoren unabhängig von ihrem Glauben manchmal Unfug machen dürfte doch bekannt sein, oder? Andersrum wurde in Tunesien beispielsweise seit 1992 keine Todesstrafe mehr vollstreckt, sind sind da sogar weiter als Teile der USA. Ironischerweise wird dort wenn ich mich recht entsinne jetzt diskutiert, die Todesstrafe für Terroristen anzuwenden...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ah, natürlich. Im Zweifel sind wir wieder daran Schuld.




Nicht nur. Aber auch. Integration ist ein Vorgang, der von beiden Seiten vonstatten gehen muss. Wenn man Fremden von Anfang an auf die Nase bindet, dass sie nicht willkommen sind und dass sie sich doch gefälligst in Syrien vom IS töten lassen sollen, anstatt uns hier auf der Tasche zu liegen, entwickelt sich eine Parallelgesellschaft. Natürlich auf Syrien bezogen, warum Franzosen und Belgier Terroristen werden kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Zusätzlich gibts natürlich noch einiges, wo wir indirekt durch unser Wahlverhalten beteiligt sind. Stichwort Bildungssystem. Aber das würde wohl in diesem Thread zu weit führen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja nicht (Dresden: Bei Pegida marschiert die Mittelschicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE).
> 
> Aber Fakten versauen einem ja auch bloß das Weltbild.



Naja, die Umfrage ist, wie im Artikel genannt, nicht repräsentativ...
Außerdem wollten von 1200 Befragten 800 überhaupt nicht antworten. Böse Zungen würden behaupten, die wissen genau, warum.
Der Bundestag sieht auch anders aus, wenn man die Union rausrechnet.
Aber gut, da ich ja auch keine genauen Zahlen habe relativiere ich hier mal:



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Sieht man hier in Deutschland ja auch, dass sich die Spaziergänger aus Sachsen und die Mitläufer der rechtspopulistischen Rattenfänger mehrheitlich, *die das Bild von Pegida in der Öffentlichkeit bestimmen*, aus dem Typ Fliesentischbesitzer rekrutieren.



Journalisten angreifen steht für mich nämlich nicht unbedingt für Bildungsbürgertum.
Außerdem bezog ich mich ja nicht nur auf Pegida, sondern generell auf die Leute, die mangels Bildung leichte Beute für die Rechtspopulisten sind.


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2015)

koMahR schrieb:


> Ja aber es gibt immer mehr Menschen die in den "Verschwöhrungstheorien" die Wahrheit sehen oder sehen wollen.
> Ich meine es gibt bestimmt hier und da immer einen funken Wahrheit an den Theorien aber sich nur auf diese zu verlassen ist genau das selbe wie nur der Bild zu glauben, einfach nur dumm man muss sich seine eigene Meinung bilden aber nur in eine Richtung schauen ist falsch.


Der Funken Wahrheit ist aber ein Faktum, das alleinstehend schon wahr ist. Nur sucht man dann krampfhaft Verbindungen zu irgendwelchen Dingen wodurch diese Wahrheit im Prinzip nur als Mittel zum Zweck dient. 
Nur weil gewisse Dinge wahr sind, wird die Theorie deswegen nicht besser. Denn diese Wahrheiten sind meist ganz banale Dinge wie eben das die USA den Nahen Osten destabilisiert hat. 



koMahR schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist in jedem ja wirklich in jedem Video dieser allwissenden Menschen wird sofort Angst verbreitet.... wenn es diese Menschen gibt die alles lenken müssen sie echt sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr viele Menschen bestechen damit ihr Netzwerk reibungslos funktioniert.
> Ich bin defintiv kein Freund davon was die USA da so treibt, aber ich denke auch viele Amerikaner selbst finden das nicht so wirklich berauschend ich meine viele von denen verlieren im Krieg auch ihre Familienmitglieder.


Auch das ist ein Mittel von Verschwörungstheorien. Unkritisch denkende Menschen neigen dazu etwas eher zu glauben, wenn irgendwelche Ängste geschürt werden. Schließlich verlässt man sich nur auf die Theorie, verwechselt vielleicht Theorie und Wahrheit und sieht dann die "Gefahr" als etwas, das man sich gar nicht erklären kann bzw das so kompliziert ist, dass man gar nicht versuchen will es zu verstehen. Ab da wird es ganz schwer mit rationalen Argumenten zu der Person durchzukommen, da diese einfach abblocken kann mit "Beweis mir das Gegenteil". Kann man natürlich nicht, man kann nur die Logiklücken aufdecken und Zusammenhänge zerpflücken, aber den endgültigen Beweis kann man nicht bringen weil der Ursprung ja schon falsch ist. 
Ich könnte auch sagen: Aliens sind am Nordpol gelandet. Beweise mir das Gegenteil. Wird schwer werden da ich keinen Beweis habe, den man falsifizieren könnte. 

Und genau deswegen finde ich eine Diskussion mit solch Verschwörungstheoretikern meist sehr mühselig, da man von vorherein weiß dass nichts herauskommen wird^^
Nur beschweren sich dann eben jene Leute dass man sie nicht ernst nimmt. Ich tu mir dabei jedenfalls relativ schwer, muss ich ehrlich zugeben.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Man kann sicher darüber streiten ob die quasi Enteignung der Grundbesitzer auf japanischen Inseln oder generell den Inseln so rechtens war. Wirklich gutheißen kann ich so ein Vorgehen nicht.



Na ja. Japan hatte bedingungslos kapituliert und den zweiten Weltkrieg verloren.
Wie Deutschland auch war Japan militärisch unter der Kontrolle der USA -- und nur der.
Dass die USA sich dann einen Stützpunkt hinsetzen, halte ich für normal und ist auch rechtens, weil Japan ja bedingungslos kapituliert hat.
Wie Deutschland auch.
Was nun heute ist, weiß ich nicht. Kann sein, dass es inzwischen Verträge gibt, denn Japan ist, wie Deutschland, ja ein souveräner Staat, der sein Hoheitsgebiet schützt.
Die USA haben bei uns Stützpunkte im Rahmen der Nato. 
In Japan haben sie auch Stützpunkte im Rahmen der Strategischen Wichtigkeit, oder wie man das so nennt. 

Das mag man kritisieren, aber als illegal würde ich das nun nicht bezeichnen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Einwohner von Diego Garcia wurden allesamt deportiert. Gut, damals war GB auch noch dabei, aber ändert ja nichts an der berechtigten Kritik.



Das habe ja die Briten gemacht. Die Briten haben eben entschieden, dass auf diesen Inseln niemand mehr leben darf. 
Das kann man gut finden oder nicht gut finden, aber was ist jetzt daran illegal, wenn ein Land entscheidet, wer oder was auf einer Insel leben darf und was nicht?
Auf Helgoland darfst du nicht mit dem Auto oder dem Fahrrad fahren? Ist das auch illegal? Kann man das als Diskriminierung ansehen? 
Keine Ahnung. 
So ist das aber eben, wenn eine Insel einem Staat gehört und er nicht will, dass darauf eben das oder das ist. Dann verbietet er das schlicht und es gibt Leidtragende. Das leben ist kein Wunschkonzert.

Aber egal. In China wurden die Leute wegen des Dreischluchten Staudammes deportiert und ganze Städte ausradiert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Du wirst doch einsehen, dass ein Verlag, der in manchen Publikationen quasi ausnahmslos lügt (Bild)



Also die Bild berichtet also nie die Wahrheit? Es ist immer ausnahmelos gelogen, was die Bild druckt?

Ein Hoch auf Pauschalurteile.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> und in anderen zumindest klar Politik betreibt, klar Partei ergreift und dementsprechend Nachrichten aussucht und teils verdreht (Welt) keine sonderlich gute Quelle ist.



Wenn du mir konkrete Beispiele nennen kannst, aus der ich entnehmen kann, dass mein verlinkter Artikel Fehler enthält, bin ich gerne bereit darauf einzugehen. Bis dahin werde ich unterstellen, dass die Quelle sonderlich gut ist. Und tausendmal besser, als alle bisher hier im Thread geposteten YT-Videos.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Der Smiley zeigt, dass ich das nicht zu 100% Ernst gemeint habe. Es gibt ja nicht "das" Youtube, deshalb ist das ganze auch schwer zu vergleichen. Aber als Quellen finde ich Springer trotzdem fragwürdig, weil die journalistischen Sondermüll produzieren.



Das Publikationen vom Springer-Verlag nicht frei von Polemik und bewusster Meinungsbildung sind, streite ich auch gar nicht ab. Das man deshalb über die dort gedruckten Beiträge auch kontrovers streiten kann auch nicht ab.

Aber von vornerein alles abzulehnen, weil es von einer Zeitung des Springerverlags kommt, halte ich für unsachlich. Und jeden Beitrag als journalistischen Sondermüll zu bezeichnen auch.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Der Koran widerspricht sich hier selbst. Zum einen ist Mord an sich wie gesagt eine schwere Sünde, wie bei "uns" auch. Außerdem wird teils geschrieben, dass man auch Ungläubigen Güte erweisen soll oder dass es unter keinen Umständen erlaubt ist, Ungläubigen Unrecht zuzufügen.



Der Koran widerspricht sich nur scheinbar. Im Koran selbst ist geregelt wie mit Widersprüche umzugehen ist. Wenn sich zwei Suren widersprechen, ist die neuere (aktuellere) maßgeblich.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Zum anderen wird der Vers, in dem zum Mord an allen Ungläubigen aufgerufen wird, heutzutage in einem ganz anderen Kontext gesehen.



Ach ja der berühmte „Kontext“. Wenn heute Muslime diese Sure als Legitimation nehmen und Ungläubige zu töten, dann ist es immer fehlender Kontext.

Die Tatsache, dass das Buch einfach zu Gewalt an Andersgläubigen aufruft, passt natürlich nicht in das Bild vom „friedlichen“ Islam.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Der Vers ist in einer Zeit entstanden, als die Muslime -  trotz eines Waffenstillstandabkommens - angegriffen wurden.



Du solltest deine Beiträge an den entsprechenden Stellen schon als Satire kennzeichnen, sonst glaubt das noch jemand. Es ist doch eher so, dass der Islam seine Ideologie gewaltsam und mit dem Schwert verbreitet hat und sich das Christentum berechtigterweise dagegen gewehrt hat.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Deshalb wird der Vers heute auf Kriegsfälle bezogen.



Und per Definition befinden sich Muslime mit Nichtmuslimen im Kriegszustand. Ein Frieden mit Ungläubigen ist nicht vorgesehen, maximal ein Waffenstillstand. 

Und ein Kampf gegen die Ungläubigen ist jederzeit legitim. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wer argumentiert, der Koran rechtfertige oder verlange gar das Töten aller Ungläubigen, bezieht sich also auf ein mehrere Jahrhunderte altes Religionsverständnis.



Das noch heute (nach mehreren Jahrhunderte) auch noch genauso gelebt wird. Der Koran ist das ewige Worte Allahs und es ist unveränderlich und soll nicht interpretiert werden.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich natürlich vor allem auf die Islamisten, aber auch auf die Kritiker, die über einer Milliarde friedlich lebenden Muslimen vorwerfen, ihre Religion fordere von ihnen, alle anderen umzubringen. Das ist, wie bei allen Religionen, eine Sache der Auslegung.



Der Koran und das Leben Mohammeds ist sehr eindeutig eine Aufforderung zum Töten der Ungläubigen. Genau deshalb bittet sich diese „Religion“ auch für Mörder und Terroristen so super an. Dort muss nichts „ausgelegt“ oder „interpretiert“ werden, die leben es einfach so aus wie es im Koran steht und wie ihr Prophet Mohammed gelebt hat.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie behauptet. Ich habe nur behauptet, dass sich das Verständnis vom Töten der USA nicht groß vom klassischen Verständnis aus Islam und Christentum unterscheidet.



Eigentlich schon. Aber ich lese mal weiter, das verspricht zumindest Unterhaltsam zu werden.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Gut, hier muss ich relativieren: DIE USA gibts in der Beziehung nicht. Aber man nehme nur mal die Todesstrafe in den entsprechenden Staaten: die ist sowohl Bestandteil des Christentums als auch des Islams.



A) Das ist sie natürlich nicht. Ich verweise hier auf die 10 Gebote.
B) Bei aller berechtigter Kritik an der Todesstrafe (ich bin auch gegen die Todesstrafe) muss man aber doch eins erkennen. Wofür wird in den jeweiligen Ländern diese Strafe verhängt.

Ich vermag hier Qualitätsunterschiede zu erkennen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Auch die "Stand-your-ground"-Gesetze oder der Umgang mit rassistisch motivierten Morden an Schwarzen sprechen nicht unbedingt für ein modernes Bild des Tötens.



Ich gebe zu als Atheist bin ich nicht sehr Bibelfest. Aber die Stellen an der man eine Legitimation für "Stand-your-ground"-Gesetzte oder rassistisch motivierten Morde an Schwarzen in der Bibel findet, die würden mich dann doch überraschen.

Das wäre im krassen Widerspruch zu dem was Jesus gelehrt hat.

Hier sehe ich auch den großen Unterschied zwischen Islam und Christentum. Jesus hat Nächsten- und Feindesliebe gelehrt und hat noch am Kreuze seinen Henker vergeben. Mohammed hat sein „Glauben“ mit dem Schwert verbreitet, Sklaven genommen und Ungläubigen enthaupten lassen.

Und wenn man dann guckt, wie der IS heute handelt schließt sich auch der Kreis. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Deshalb: wir sind da Gott sei dank () weiter, Teile der USA aber auf dem Niveau des Islams (und des Christentums...). Wohlgemerkt nicht auf dem Niveau islamischer Länder, auch das habe ich nie behauptet.



Und trotz allem deutlich moderner und liberaler als alle islamischen Länder zusammen. Ich würde als Homosexueller, Jude oder Frau lieber in den USA als in einem einzigen islamischen Land wohnen. Die Gründe sind wohl selbsterklärend.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dass Diktatoren unabhängig von ihrem Glauben manchmal Unfug machen dürfte doch bekannt sein, oder?



Absolut. Nur gibt es kein einziges islamisches Land, dass eine Demokratie nach westlichen Standards geschaffen hat (Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, Rede-, Presse-, Meinungsfreiheit, Wahlen, Demonstrationsrecht, Schutz von sexuellen und religiösen Minderheiten).

Sehr wohl gibt es allerdings einen jüdischen und mehrere christliche Staaten die das geschaffen haben. Kann man jetzt für Zufall halten, oder aber auch für ein grundlegendes Problem halten.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Andersrum wurde in Tunesien beispielsweise seit 1992 keine Todesstrafe mehr vollstreckt, sind sind da sogar weiter als Teile der USA. Ironischerweise wird dort wenn ich mich recht entsinne jetzt diskutiert, die Todesstrafe für Terroristen anzuwenden...



Wie gesagt, die Todesstrafe steht im Widerspruch zum Christentum. Zumal die USA per Verfassung ein säkularer Staat sind.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nicht nur. Aber auch. Integration ist ein Vorgang, der von beiden Seiten vonstatten gehen muss. Wenn man Fremden von Anfang an auf die Nase bindet, dass sie nicht willkommen sind und dass sie sich doch gefälligst in Syrien vom IS töten lassen sollen, anstatt uns hier auf der Tasche zu liegen, entwickelt sich eine Parallelgesellschaft.



Ich bin ja bis heute irritiert, warum Menschen in Länder auswandern, wo sie unwillkommen sind. Ich wandere als Atheist ja auch nicht in ein islamisches Land und rufe die ganze Zeit „Ich bin eine Minderheit, mach was für mich“. 

Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur eine andere Vorstellung. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Natürlich auf Syrien bezogen, warum Franzosen und Belgier Terroristen werden kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Wegen der Ideologie. Aber dafür müsste man erstmal eingestehen, dass diese Ideologie eine Gefahr darstellt, und diesen Schritt wollen ja die wenigsten gehen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Naja, die Umfrage ist, wie im Artikel genannt, nicht repräsentativ.



Andere Zahlen liegen mir nicht vor.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Journalisten angreifen steht für mich nämlich nicht unbedingt für Bildungsbürgertum.



Absolute Zustimmung.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Außerdem bezog ich mich ja nicht nur auf Pegida, sondern generell auf die Leute, die mangels Bildung leichte Beute für die Rechtspopulisten sind.



Wobei die Frage, wer die Deutungshoheit darüber hat, wer oder was Rechtspopulist ist, ja auch nicht geklärt ist.

Ich meine, selbst ein Ernst Thälmann (deutscher Kommunist, ermordet von den Nationalsozialisten) wäre heute ein Rechtspopulist für Aussagen wie diese:

„Mein Volk, dem ich angehöre und das ich liebe, ist das deutsche Volk; und meine Nation, die ich mit großem Stolz verehre, ist die deutsche Nation. Eine ritterliche, stolze und harte Nation.“

Das Wort Rechtspopulist/Rechtspopulismus wird meiner Meinung nach heute viel zu schnell benutzt. Insbesondere wenn man die herrschenden Verhältnisse hinterfragt oder gar kritisiert. 

Es reicht wenn man bereits feststellt, dass nach geltenden Gesetzen (Art 16a GG) über 90% aller „Asylsuchenden“ sich unrechtmäßig im Bundesgebiet aufhalten, um als „Rechtspopulist“ zu gelten.

Und wenn man bereits für die Forderung nach der Einhaltung der geltenden Gesetze als Rechtspopulist gilt, dann ist etwas gehörig falsch im Land.


----------



## aloha84 (23. November 2015)

Wie kommst du auf "über 90%"?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf "über 90%"?



Gut, ich sehe, dass sind alte Zahlen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asylrecht_(Deutschland)#Neuregelung_des_Asylrechts_1993

Zwischen 2002 bis Mitte 2013.

Nach dem Wortlaut des §16a GG hätte genau 0% aller Asylsuchenden Anspruch auf Asyl in Deutschland. Ergo haben wir jeden Tag tausendfachen Bruch unseres Grundgesetztes.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2015)

Ja, Dublin Abkommen, kennen wir.
Demnach sind alle Flüchtlinge in Deutschland illegal hier, weil sie ja schon in Griechenland oder Italien aufgeschlagen sind.
So betrachtet hast du dann eine Quote von 99,99%, weil du ja durch ein EU Land hindurch musst, um nach Deutschland zu kommen.
Die 0,01% springen mit dem Fallschirm ab.


----------



## der-sack88 (23. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also die Bild berichtet also nie die Wahrheit? Es ist immer ausnahmelos gelogen, was die Bild druckt?
> 
> Ein Hoch auf Pauschalurteile.




Nie die Wahrheit dürfte hinkommen. Ausnahmslos gelogen, darüber könnte man streiten...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du mir konkrete Beispiele nennen kannst, aus der ich entnehmen kann, dass mein verlinkter Artikel Fehler enthält, bin ich gerne bereit darauf einzugehen. Bis dahin werde ich unterstellen, dass die Quelle sonderlich gut ist. Und tausendmal besser, als alle bisher hier im Thread geposteten YT-Videos.




Wie soll man einen solchen Artikel widerlegen?
Die Kritik an der Welt ist nicht speziell auf diesen Artikel bezogen, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass einige so denken. Aber dass sie ein reaktionäres, neoliberales Propagandablatt ist kann man eben auch schwer widerlegen.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Publikationen vom Springer-Verlag nicht frei von Polemik und bewusster Meinungsbildung sind, streite ich auch gar nicht ab. Das man deshalb über die dort gedruckten Beiträge auch kontrovers streiten kann auch nicht ab.
> 
> Aber von vornerein alles abzulehnen, weil es von einer Zeitung des Springerverlags kommt, halte ich für unsachlich. Und jeden Beitrag als journalistischen Sondermüll zu bezeichnen auch.




Ich lehne es nicht ab, ich ignoriere es bei meiner Meinungsbildung. Einfach weil der journalistische Wert bei dem, was der Verlag sonst so druckt, in mir einen gewissen Grundzweifel legt.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Koran widerspricht sich nur scheinbar. Im Koran selbst ist geregelt wie mit Widersprüche umzugehen ist. Wenn sich zwei Suren widersprechen, ist die neuere (aktuellere) maßgeblich.




Auch hier widerspricht sich der Koran. Es wird festgelegt, dass das Wort Gottes unveränderlich sei, gleichzeitig sollen nachträglich hinzugefügte Suren die alten überschreiben? Die Abrogation wird deshalb auch innerhalb des Islam kritisiert...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach ja der berühmte „Kontext“. Wenn heute Muslime diese Sure als Legitimation nehmen und Ungläubige zu töten, dann ist es immer fehlender Kontext.
> 
> Die Tatsache, dass das Buch einfach zu Gewalt an Andersgläubigen aufruft, passt natürlich nicht in das Bild vom „friedlichen“ Islam.




Ich spreche natürlich von den 1,59 Milliarden friedlich lebenden Muslimen, die nicht alle Ungläubigen umbringen wollen. Die sehen das ganze ja durchaus etwas anders als Islamisten.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du solltest deine Beiträge an den entsprechenden Stellen schon als Satire kennzeichnen, sonst glaubt das noch jemand. Es ist doch eher so, dass der Islam seine Ideologie gewaltsam und mit dem Schwert verbreitet hat und sich das Christentum berechtigterweise dagegen gewehrt hat.




Achso, natürlich. Ich rede von dem Friedensvertrag mit den Mekkanern, der den Muslimen gestattete, nach Mekka zu reisen. Der wurde von den Mekkanern gebrochen und daraufhin wurde Mekka von Mohammed eingenommen, der allen Amnestie gewährte, die sich nicht an den Kämpfen beteiligten. Da soll es nur 28 Tote gegeben haben.
Daraufhin wurde für Kriegsfälle die entsprechende Sure geschrieben, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Sie gibt im Übrigen allen Ungläubigen vier Monate Zeit, sich zu bekehren.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und per Definition befinden sich Muslime mit Nichtmuslimen im Kriegszustand. Ein Frieden mit Ungläubigen ist nicht vorgesehen, maximal ein Waffenstillstand.
> 
> Und ein Kampf gegen die Ungläubigen ist jederzeit legitim.




Nicht unbedingt. Der Begriff "Ungläubiger" hat sich ja durchaus gewandelt. Am Anfang waren ja selbst Muslime teilweise "Ungläubige", später dann die Kreuzfahrer, heute in dem Sinne (=alle umbringen) für alle außer die Islamisten eigentlich keiner mehr, oder?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das noch heute (nach mehreren Jahrhunderte) auch noch genauso gelebt wird. Der Koran ist das ewige Worte Allahs und es ist unveränderlich und soll nicht interpretiert werden.




Achso, dann habe ich ja Glück, dass die Muslime, die ich so kenne, mich bisher nicht bestialisch ermordet haben, oder? Es gibt eben unterschiedliche Richtungen, und weil einige Bekloppte Leute ermorden wollen sind alle so oder wie?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Koran und das Leben Mohammeds ist sehr eindeutig eine Aufforderung zum Töten der Ungläubigen. Genau deshalb bittet sich diese „Religion“ auch für Mörder und Terroristen so super an. Dort muss nichts „ausgelegt“ oder „interpretiert“ werden, die leben es einfach so aus wie es im Koran steht und wie ihr Prophet Mohammed gelebt hat.




Einfach nein. Wie schon öfters geschrieben. Mohammed selbst ist ja durchaus auf andere Religionen zugegangen und hat gewisse Religionsinhalte z.B. des Christentums anerkannt. Das wäre so, als würde man behaupten, dass jeder Christ seit Jesus sich an kleinen Jungen vergreifen würde.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon. Aber ich lese mal weiter, das verspricht zumindest Unterhaltsam zu werden.




Eigentlich nicht. Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:

"Im Grunde ist der Umgang mit dem Töten im Islam nicht groß anders als im Christentum. Du sollst nicht töten, ABER... und dann wird halt kräftig relativiert. Das wir in Mitteleuropa heute eine aufgeklärtere Sicht auf die Dinge haben als Christentum und Islam ist schön, aber man muss ja nur mal über den großen Teich gucken um zu merken, dass eine mittelalterliche Sicht der Dinge nicht islamspezifisch ist."





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Das ist sie natürlich nicht. Ich verweise hier auf die 10 Gebote.
> B) Bei aller berechtigter Kritik an der Todesstrafe (ich bin auch gegen die Todesstrafe) muss man aber doch eins erkennen. Wofür wird in den jeweiligen Ländern diese Strafe verhängt.
> 
> Ich vermag hier Qualitätsunterschiede zu erkennen.




“Wer einen Menschen tötet, muss von Menschenhand sterben; denn der Mensch ist nach dem Bild Gottes geschaffen.” (Genesis 9:6)
Und der christliche Gott hat selbst mehrfach die Todesstrafe angewendet...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu als Atheist bin ich nicht sehr Bibelfest. Aber die Stellen an der man eine Legitimation für "Stand-your-ground"-Gesetzte oder rassistisch motivierten Morde an Schwarzen in der Bibel findet, die würden mich dann doch überraschen.
> 
> Das wäre im krassen Widerspruch zu dem was Jesus gelehrt hat.




Mir gehts genauso, die obige Stelle musste ich auch raus suchen.

Siehste? Es ist wie im Koran, im Prinzip kann man alles mit irgendwelchen Stellen belegen, die dann vielleicht nicht so prominent sind.
Und ich meinte eher, dass Töten für Kleinigkeiten in den USA eben "normaler" und mittelalterlicher, eben den Religionen sehr viel ähnlicher ist als hier.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier sehe ich auch den großen Unterschied zwischen Islam und Christentum. Jesus hat Nächsten- und Feindesliebe gelehrt und hat noch am Kreuze seinen Henker vergeben. Mohammed hat sein „Glauben“ mit dem Schwert verbreitet, Sklaven genommen und Ungläubigen enthaupten lassen.
> 
> Und wenn man dann guckt, wie der IS heute handelt schließt sich auch der Kreis.




Ungläubige hatten zumindest die Chance zu konvertieren. "Unnötiges" Blutvergießen war zumindest nicht der Normalfall, siehe Fall Mekka oben.






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut. Nur gibt es kein einziges islamisches Land, dass eine Demokratie nach westlichen Standards geschaffen hat (Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, Rede-, Presse-, Meinungsfreiheit, Wahlen, Demonstrationsrecht, Schutz von sexuellen und religiösen Minderheiten).
> 
> Sehr wohl gibt es allerdings einen jüdischen und mehrere christliche Staaten die das geschaffen haben. Kann man jetzt für Zufall halten, oder aber auch für ein grundlegendes Problem halten.



Schutz von religiösen Minderheiten in Israel?
Wie auch immer, die hatten ja auch 600 Jahre mehr Zeit, die Kinderkrankheiten der Religionen zu überwinden oder im Idealfall ganz zu ignorieren. Ich bin ja optimistisch, dass der Islam keine 600 Jahre mehr braucht, aber das wird man sehen. Wobei, wir eher nicht mehr.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Todesstrafe steht im Widerspruch zum Christentum. Zumal die USA per Verfassung ein säkularer Staat sind.




Nein, siehe oben. Schon die frühe christliche Kirche hat außerdem betont, dass sie die Durchsetzung der Todesstrafe durch den Staat respektiert. Das Model USA ist mit dem Christentum vereinbar.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja bis heute irritiert, warum Menschen in Länder auswandern, wo sie unwillkommen sind. Ich wandere als Atheist ja auch nicht in ein islamisches Land und rufe die ganze Zeit „Ich bin eine Minderheit, mach was für mich“.
> 
> Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur eine andere Vorstellung.




Sieht so aus. Für mich ist das Grundübel, dass Menschen unwillkommen sind, und zwar nur Aufgrund ihrer Herkunft. Ich bin lieber hier unwillkommen als dass ich verhungert in Nordafrika liege oder durch den IS geköpft werde. Ganz ohne Grund verlassen schließlich die wenigsten ihre Heimat.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wegen der Ideologie. Aber dafür müsste man erstmal eingestehen, dass diese Ideologie eine Gefahr darstellt, und diesen Schritt wollen ja die wenigsten gehen.




Die Ideologie ist aber nur ein Mittel, um mit der Unzufriedenheit umzugehen. Was haben solche Frustrierten hier in Deutschland gemacht? Die sind in ihrer Schule Amok gelaufen... und deshalb sollte man das Übel an der Wurzel packen, dann gräbt man dem IS zumindest im Westen von ganz allein das Wasser ab.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wobei die Frage, wer die Deutungshoheit darüber hat, wer oder was Rechtspopulist ist, ja auch nicht geklärt ist.
> 
> Ich meine, selbst ein Ernst Thälmann (deutscher Kommunist, ermordet von den Nationalsozialisten) wäre heute ein Rechtspopulist für Aussagen wie diese:
> 
> ...




So einer wäre heute vielleicht ein Nationalist. Damals eben ein Kind seiner Zeit.

Rechtspopulisten sind eben die, die andersdenkende als linksversiffte Gutmenschen betiteln und Stimmung auf Kosten von Minderheiten machen.
Ich hinterfrage auch herrschende Verhältnisse, bin aber trotzdem kein Rechtspopulist, sondern eher ein linksversiffter grüner Gutmensch.
Wer die Verhältnisse mit rechten Themen kritisiert ist Rechts, wer dabei durch Pöbeln und Stammtischparolen auffällt ist Rechtspopulist. So würde ich das beschreiben.


----------



## OberstFleischer (24. November 2015)

Jaja, der Alphawellenzustand im Gehirn 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V4bIScxOAIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kontrolliere die Informatzunen, die ein Volk erhält und du kannst ein ganzes Volk kontrollieren!

Die deutschen Medien sind komplett kontrolliert. 
Der Springer-Verlag, als Beispiel zu nehmen, mit seinen etwa 180 Zeitungen, Zeitschriften und anderen Medien gehört Friede Springer, 
die eng mit Angela Merkel befreundet ist. 
Jeder Journalist, der für Springer arbeiten will, muss eine Klausel unterschreiben, 
dass er oder sie sich für Israel und die transatlantische Partnerschaft einsetzt. 
Tut er dies nicht, bekommt er keinen Arbeitsvertrag. 
Bertelsmann, der zweite Pfeiler des deutschen Medienimperiums, schreibt inzwischen an Gesetzesvorlagen mit. 
Zum Beispiel hat Bertelsmann an Schröder´s Agenda 2010 und den Hartz IV-Regelungen mitgewirkt. 
Auch die Bertelsmann-Stiftung gehört zur transatlantischen Partnerschaft. 
Aus diesem Grund wirken auch alle Magazine und Zeitungen, als wären sie aus demselben Verlag (was sie ja auch sind). 
Alle Themen sind abgesprochen, vorgegeben und treu nach der Linie Pro-Israel und Pro-Amerika geschrieben. 
Was nicht auf der Linie liegt, wird unterschlagen und einfach nicht veröffentlicht.

Zu tun hat dies mit den Alliiertengesetzen, die vorgeben, dass bis zum Jahr 2099 nur geschrieben werden darf, 
was von den Alliierten erlaubt wurde. 
Dies wurde in einem geheimen Staatsvertrag festgelegt, der am 21. Mai 1949 unterzeichnet und der vom BND 
als streng vertraulich eingestuft wurde. 
In diesem Vertrag sind die grundlegenden Vorbehalte der Alliierten bis zum Jahr 2099 festgeschrieben, 
unter anderem auch der Medienvorbehalt über deutsche Zeitungs- und Rundfunkmedien, 
die bis 2099 nur das schreiben dürfen, was die Alliierten erlauben.

Nur mal so am Rande, für alle Verfechter der freien Medienlandschaft in Deutschland.
Kann jeder intelligente Mensch nachprüfen...

Für die Faulen unter ihnen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7nfPZ47Pto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zurück zum eigendlichen Thema:
Drohnenpilot Brandon Bryant...
Die Bedrohung


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2015)

Von diesem Pro Israel hat man ziemlich oft nichts gemerkt...


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

....und die Amerika-kritischen Artikel dieser Zeitungen sind nur propagandierte Ablenkung.......schon klar.
Die BRD ist kein freies Land sondern eine  GmbH, wir werden von der USA aus regiert, damit wir das nicht merken werden chemtrails und Mikrochips von Flugzeugen aus in die Atmosphäre gepumpt.
Nur das Internet ist frei und unkontollierbar und kann deshalb die Wahrheit schreiben und uns endlich alle aufklären......hinter all dem Bösen steht das zionistische Judentum, quasi eine Weltverschwörung die ihren Hauptsitz in einem Vulkan wie Dr. Evil von Austin Powers hat und gleich neben Neuschwabenland liegt.

Zum Thema:
Jetzt ballern die Türken schon auf russische Kampfjets......da fragt man sich wirklich ob die Verantwortlichen noch alle latten am Zaun haben.


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2015)

Eben, einerseits ein Propaganda Blatt sein, andererseits aber die "angeblichen" Herrscher kritisieren? Widerspruch ahoij 


Zumal, ein geheimer Staatsvertrag wird aufgedeckt, ja dann ist er doch nicht mehr geheim  Statt mir irgendein YT-Video über die "Existenz" von diesem Vertrag zu zeigen, verlink doch bitte das Orginal, das müsste dann doch eigentlich da sein, wenn´s doch in dem Video zu sehen ist 



Jeder Hyperlink von dir führt mich zu einem scheiß YT-Video. Verlink doch mal handfeste Dokumente, womit man auch arbeiten kann. Aber ich glaub ich kenne den Grund, wieso es nur Videos sind.


----------



## OberstFleischer (24. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Von diesem Pro Israel hat man ziemlich oft nichts gemerkt...


Das du es (nicht) bemerkst... na, was willste hören? 



aloha84 schrieb:


> ...Weltverschwörung die ihren Hauptsitz in einem Vulkan wie Dr. Evil von Austin Powers hat und gleich neben Neuschwabenland liegt.


Ernsthaft?



> ein Propaganda Blatt sein, andererseits aber die "angeblichen" Herrscher kritisieren?


... es gab mal eine Zeit, da durfte man das nicht! 
Tja, leider ist das zum Glück vorbei!!!

Das Abkommen ist leider geheim und darf ich dir nicht zeigen. Bleibt also leider in meinem Schreibtisch, sorry


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2015)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> ... es gab mal eine Zeit, da durfte man das nicht!



Ne, es ist einfach nur ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## Poulton (24. November 2015)

Jetzt aber schnell, dass man noch die nächste Flugscheibe Richtung Neuschwabenland erwischt. Tickets gibt es wie immer nur gegen Vorlage eines normgerechten Aluhuts. 

(Stollstar-Reisen. Berlin - Neuschwabenland - Aldebaran)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OberstFleischer (24. November 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt aber schnell, dass man noch die nächste Flugscheibe Richtung Neuschwabenland erwischt. Tickets gibt es wie immer nur gegen Vorlage eines normgerechten Aluhuts.
> 
> (Stollstar-Reisen. Berlin - Neuschwabenland - Aldebaran)
> 
> ...



Danke, aber du kannst ihn gerne behalten u. weiter nutzen. Geh einfach öfter mal auf die Strasse
Du, es gibt hier eine wunderbare Funktion zum blockieren...nutze sie.
Im übrigen Zensur: Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland Art 5  StGB, soviel zu dem Dialog.

Entschuldigt, falls jemandem auf den Schlips getreten wurde mit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/393634-ist-los-syrien-post7857496.html


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2015)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt aber schnell, dass man noch die nächste Flugscheibe Richtung Neuschwabenland erwischt. Tickets gibt es wie immer nur gegen Vorlage eines normgerechten Aluhuts.
> 
> (Stollstar-Reisen. Berlin - Neuschwabenland - Aldebaran)
> 
> ...



Aber dann bitte auch auf die richtige Reisebekleidung achten.



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Danke, aber du kannst ihn gerne behalten u. weiter nutzen. Geh einfach öfter mal auf die Strasse



Ach auf der „Straße“ erfährt man also die einzige wahre Wahrheit? Wo denn genau?



OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Im übrigen Zensur: § 185a StGB soviel zu dem Dialog.



Es gibt nur einen Paragraphen 185, aber keinen mit „a“ Zusatz im StGB.


----------



## OberstFleischer (24. November 2015)

Das war Ironie, mit 185a und habe ich für dich extra berichtigt...
Back to the Main.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2015)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Das war Ironie, mit 185a und habe ich für dich extra berichtigt...
> Back to the Main.



Und hast du die Abänderung auch verstanden?

§5 GG : Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.


----------



## OberstFleischer (24. November 2015)

> Wo denn genau?


Heilmannstrasse 30
82049 Pullach


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Dublin Abkommen, kennen wir.



Nein unser Grundgesetz Artikel 16a.



Threshold schrieb:


> Demnach sind alle Flüchtlinge in Deutschland illegal hier, weil sie ja schon in Griechenland oder Italien aufgeschlagen sind.



Absolut korrekt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> So betrachtet hast du dann eine Quote von 99,99%, weil du ja durch ein EU Land hindurch musst, um nach Deutschland zu kommen.



Richtig, es sein denn man kann mir ein Nachbarland Deutschlands nennen, dass nicht die Anforderungen an ein sicheren Drittstaat erfüllt. 

Wir haben jeden Tag tausendfachen Rechtsbruch und unsere Regierung ist entweder nicht fähig oder willens, diesen Rechtsbruch zu bekämpfen.

In beiden Fällen hat die Regierung damit ihre Unfähigkeit bewiesen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nie die Wahrheit dürfte hinkommen.



Das in Publikationen des Springer-Verlags *nie* die Wahrheit berichtet wird, dürfte hinkommen?

Interessant. Hast du für diese Behauptung auch einen Beweis? 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ausnahmslos gelogen, darüber könnte man streiten...



Jetzt musst du mir mal erklären, wo der Unterschied zwischen „nie die Wahrheit“ und „ausnahmslos gelogen“ ist.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie soll man einen solchen Artikel widerlegen?



Indem du sachliche und inhaltliche Fehler aufzeigst. Sofern du dazu nicht in der Lage bist, gilt der Aussagegehalt des Artikels als hingestellt. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Kritik an der Welt ist nicht speziell auf diesen Artikel bezogen, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass einige so denken.



Damit ist er nach den Anforderungen an Quellen erstmal richtig, solange bist du Fehler an diesem Artikel nachweisen kannst.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber dass sie ein reaktionäres, neoliberales Propagandablatt ist kann man eben auch schwer widerlegen.



Ich wäre ja dafür, dass du das erstmal beweist. Bitte mit belastbaren Quellen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich lehne es nicht ab, ich ignoriere es bei meiner Meinungsbildung.



Was dein gutes Recht ist.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Einfach weil der journalistische Wert bei dem, was der Verlag sonst so druckt, in mir einen gewissen Grundzweifel legt.



Wenn du keine Beweise vorlegen kannst, dass sachliche oder inhaltliche Fehler gemacht wurden, ist dein Grundzweifel für die Diskussion irrelevant. Ich habe eine Quelle vorgelegt und du nicht. 

Und widerlegen konntest du diese Quelle bisher auch nicht. Sondern nur etwas von „journalistischen Sondermüll“ und „Grundzweifel“ sagen. Das ist nicht weit entfernt von dem Wort „Lügenpresse“. 




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Auch hier widerspricht sich der Koran. Es wird festgelegt, dass das Wort Gottes unveränderlich sei, gleichzeitig sollen nachträglich hinzugefügte Suren die alten überschreiben?



Da der Koran (wie jedes Märchenbuch) von einem Menschen geschrieben wurde, ist es natürlich fehlerhaft und voller Widersprüche. Das ist ja auch nicht das Problem.

Das Problem ist, dass es für 1.6 Mrd. Menschen die Lebensgrundlange darstellt und nicht hinterfragt werden soll, weil es eben das angebliche unveränderliche Wort Allahs sein soll.

Und das man aus diesem „Buch“ jederzeit ohne Problem die Legitimation für die Tötung anderer findt.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Abrogation wird deshalb auch innerhalb des Islam kritisiert...



Und das kritisieren des Korans, sprich das Wort Allahs in Frage zu stellen, kann auch als Gotteslästerung ausgelegt werden. Mit all seinen Folgen.

Sympathische Ideologie 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich spreche natürlich von den 1,59 Milliarden friedlich lebenden Muslimen, die nicht alle Ungläubigen umbringen wollen.



Ich habe auch nie bezweifelt, dass es friedlichen Moslems gibt. Aber es gibt keinen friedlichen Islam.

Es wollten auch nicht alle NSDAP Mitglieder alle Juden töten, trotzdem war und ist die NSDAP eine Verbrecherorganisation.

Nur weil es bei gewaltsamen Ideologien auch friedliche Mitglieder gibt, entlastet das doch nicht die Ideologie.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die sehen das ganze ja durchaus etwas anders als Islamisten.



Islamist ist ja auch eine schöne Worterfindung um eine Erklärung zu finden, wir die Muslime die ihren Glauben ausleben. 

So kann man immer schön das Märchen von „das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun“ weiter erzählen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Achso, natürlich. Ich rede von dem Friedensvertrag mit den Mekkanern, der den Muslimen gestattete, nach Mekka zu reisen. Der wurde von den Mekkanern gebrochen und daraufhin wurde Mekka von Mohammed eingenommen, der allen Amnestie gewährte, die sich nicht an den Kämpfen beteiligten. Da soll es nur 28 Tote gegeben haben.



Und ich rede von der islamischen Expansion, durch die der Islam mit dem Schwert verbreitet wurde. Da hat sich das wahre Gesicht des Islam doch sehr deutlich gezeigt. Insbesondere in Medina.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Der Begriff "Ungläubiger" hat sich ja durchaus gewandelt. Am Anfang waren ja selbst Muslime teilweise "Ungläubige", später dann die Kreuzfahrer, heute in dem Sinne (=alle umbringen) für alle außer die Islamisten eigentlich keiner mehr, oder?



Natürlich gibt es die Ungläubigen noch. Oder wurde der Koran in der Zwischenzeit umgeschrieben?

Aber die Versuche den Islam seinen gewaltsamen Charakter abzusprechen, werden zugegebenermaßen immer unterhaltsamer.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Achso, dann habe ich ja Glück, dass die Muslime, die ich so kenne, mich bisher nicht bestialisch ermordet haben, oder?



Ich kenne deine Umstände nicht. Vielleicht zahlst du ja schon eine Dschizya. Aber sonst, ja hast du.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Es gibt eben unterschiedliche Richtungen, und weil einige Bekloppte Leute ermorden wollen sind alle so oder wie?



Der Islam als Ideologie ist gewaltsam. Und da wir nicht in die Leute reingucken können, wissen wir nicht ob sie den Koran wirklich ausleben oder nicht.

Aber jeder Muslim der den Koran wörtlich liest und Mohammed als Propheten anerkennt ist ein potenzielles Sicherheitsrisiko.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Einfach nein. Wie schon öfters geschrieben. Mohammed selbst ist ja durchaus auf andere Religionen zugegangen und hat gewisse Religionsinhalte z.B. des Christentums anerkannt.



Einfach doch. Das der Islam nur ein schlechtes Plagiat der anderen Weltreligionen ist, musst du mir nicht erzählen, dass weiß ich.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das wäre so, als würde man behaupten, dass jeder Christ seit Jesus sich an kleinen Jungen vergreifen würde.



War es nicht Mohammed der eine neunjährige ehelichte? Würde auch das niedrige Heiratsalter und die ganzen Zwangsehen im Islam erklären. Hat aber im Zweifel auch nichts mit dem Islam zu tun.

Außerdem findest bei Jesus keine Legitimation um dich an Kindern zu vergehen, bei Mohammed findest du aber sehr wohl die Legitimation für das Töten.

Das ist der Unterschied.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> “Wer einen Menschen tötet, muss von Menschenhand sterben; denn der Mensch ist nach dem Bild Gottes geschaffen.” (Genesis 9:6)



Altes Testament. Wurde durch das Neue ersetzt. 


der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und der christliche Gott hat selbst mehrfach die Todesstrafe angewendet...



Es heißt ja auch „du sollst nicht töten“ und nicht „Gott soll nicht töten“.

Außerdem was soll ständig der Verweis auf das Christentum? Ich habe doch schon mehrfach gesagt, dass ich Atheist bin.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Siehste? Es ist wie im Koran, im Prinzip kann man alles mit irgendwelchen Stellen belegen, die dann vielleicht nicht so prominent sind.



Ich warte ja immer noch darauf, dass du mir beweist, dass es in der Bibel die Legitimation für „Stand your Ground“ Gesetzte und rassistische Morde an Schwarzen gibt.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und ich meinte eher, dass Töten für Kleinigkeiten in den USA eben "normaler" und mittelalterlicher, eben den Religionen sehr viel ähnlicher ist als hier.



Was sind denn das für „Kleinigkeiten“ für die man in den USA getötet wird? Und wo ist das „normal“?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ungläubige hatten zumindest die Chance zu konvertieren.



Und wir dürfen als Ungläubigen auch unsere Kopfsteuer zahlen, damit wir weiterleben dürfen.

Ist der Islam nicht dufte? 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> "Unnötiges" Blutvergießen war zumindest nicht der Normalfall, siehe Fall Mekka oben.



Ähmm ja, die ganzen Tötungen die es im Zusammenhang mit der islamischen Expansion gab, sind dann bestimmt auch nur Einzelfälle™.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Schutz von religiösen Minderheiten in Israel?



Natürlich. Es gibt Moscheen und Kirchen in Israel. Du kannst dort deinen Glauben ausleben oder auch gar keinen haben.

Preisfrage: Wie viele Synagogen finde ich im Gazastreifen?

Nach dem israelischen Abzug: Ex-Synagogen im Gaza-Streifen in Brand gesteckt
Nach Gaza-Abzug: Brennende Synagogen - Ausland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, die hatten ja auch 600 Jahre mehr Zeit, die Kinderkrankheiten der Religionen zu überwinden oder im Idealfall ganz zu ignorieren.



Absolut. Sehe ich genauso. Aber warum sollen Anhänger dieser mittelalterlichen Ideologie aufnehmen, solange die mit ihrer Ideologie noch nicht so weit sind?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja optimistisch, dass der Islam keine 600 Jahre mehr braucht, aber das wird man sehen. Wobei, wir eher nicht mehr.



Ca. 300-400 Jahre noch wenn man unterstellt, dass Europa ab 1700-1800 sich gebessert hat und die Zeitachse auf den Islam überträgt.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nein, siehe oben. Schon die frühe christliche Kirche hat außerdem betont, dass sie die Durchsetzung der Todesstrafe durch den Staat respektiert.



Das können sie doch gerne respektieren, dass ändert aber nichts daran, dass es dem 5. Gebot widerspricht.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das Model USA ist mit dem Christentum vereinbar.



Siehe zuvor.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus. Für mich ist das Grundübel, dass Menschen unwillkommen sind, und zwar nur Aufgrund ihrer Herkunft.



Es ist doch das gute Recht eines jeden Staates zu entscheiden, wenn er zu sich kommen lässt und wenn nicht. Einwanderungskontingente nach Ländern kennen viele Einwanderungsländer.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich bin lieber hier unwillkommen als dass ich verhungert in Nordafrika liege oder durch den IS geköpft werde. Ganz ohne Grund verlassen schließlich die wenigsten ihre Heimat.



Und schon wieder wird suggeriert, dass jeder der herkommt vor der IS flieht.

Außerdem Hunger und Armut sind immer noch keine Fluchtgründe, die hier einen Asylanspruch begründen. Das ist auf Deutsch gesagt deren Pech.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Ideologie ist aber nur ein Mittel, um mit der Unzufriedenheit umzugehen.



Und warum suchen sich die „Unzufriedenen“ nicht eine andere Ideologie? Ist ja schon auffällig, dass sie immer wieder bei einer bestimmten hängenbleiben.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Was haben solche Frustrierten hier in Deutschland gemacht? Die sind in ihrer Schule Amok gelaufen... und deshalb sollte man das Übel an der Wurzel packen, dann gräbt man dem IS zumindest im Westen von ganz allein das Wasser ab.



Die Wurzel ist das „Buch“.

Religion: Der Terror kommt aus dem Herzen des Islam - DIE WELT



der-sack88 schrieb:


> So einer wäre heute vielleicht ein Nationalist. Damals eben ein Kind seiner Zeit.



Da liegt doch das Problem, der Mann ist kein Nationalist, sondern einfach nur ein Patriot gewesen.


----------



## Pittermann (24. November 2015)

Junge, ist das eine blöde Diskussion.


----------



## Leob12 (24. November 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Junge, ist das eine blöde Diskussion.


Und was trägst du dazu bei das zu verbessern? 

Weil weiter oben etwas vom Flugzeugabschuss gestanden ist: Wurde es nun schon offiziell bestätigt? Von beiden Seite?


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

Ich sag jetzt erstmal, ja es wurde von beiden bestätigt. Also das Flugzeug der Russen wurde von den Türken abgeschossen.
Was noch nicht raus ist, ist ob die russen die Grenze der Türkei verletzten...oder nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2015)

Wenn Griechenland jedesmal geschossen hätten bei einer Luftraumverletzung seitens der Türken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn Griechenland jedesmal geschossen hätten bei einer Luftraumverletzung seitens der Türken.



Gäbe es keine türkische Luftwaffe mehr.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. November 2015)

Wenn das nun nicht der Startschuss für de ganz großen Knall war 
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt Angst jetzt


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2015)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Wenn das nun nicht der Startschuss für de ganz großen Knall war
> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt Angst jetzt



Vor was denn?  

Mehr als Säbelrasseln wirds nicht geben. Würde Russland die Türkei angreifen, träte der Bündnisfall in Kraft und das will weder die Nato noch Russland. 

Ein Land will in erster Linie das eigene Überleben sichern, das steht über allen anderen Tätigkeiten. Das wäre, käme es zwischen der Nato und Russland+Verbündete zu einem Krieg, auf beiden Seiten nicht mehr gegeben.


----------



## Sparanus (24. November 2015)

Jop leider gäbe es dann einen Weltenbrand.
Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn Putin mit diesen Islamisten Erdogan den Boden aufwischt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, der Westen ist aber unendlich mehr als nur ein korruptes, imperialistisches System. Er steht auch für Humanismus, Bildung, Pragmatismus, kritisches Hinterfragen usw.



Tut er das?
Die Außenpolitik europäischer Nationen + USA in Vorerasien besteht seit über einem Jahrhundert aus Korruption, Unterdrückung und Imperalismus.
Humanismus, Bildung und irgend eine Form von Fragen (= Interesse an der Meinung der Ansässigen Bevölkerung), geschweige denn kritisches Hinterfragen? Fehlanzeige. Und Pragmatismus besteht aus "eigentlich ist es ja schlecht und es sterben Menschen deswegen. Aber hey: Wenn wir es anders machen würden, würde der DAX um 2 Punkte fallen. Da mus man pragmatisch sein."

DAFÜR steht "der Westen" und weil er beharlich weiter an dieser Position arbeitet, ist er auch nicht in der Lage, die Lage in Syrien positiv zu beeinflussen.





Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir haben es hauptsächlich den wissenschaftlichen Erkennissen zu verdanken, dass wir uns zu so einer toleranten und aufgeklärten Gesellschaft entwickelt haben. Die Wissenschaft hat uns gelehrt, dass man sehr viel Wissen durch vernünftiges Denken und methodisches Vorgehen erlangen kann. Das veränderte unsere Mentalität und machte uns kritischer im Umgang mit Wahrheitsansprüchen, denn das Bild, welches sich zunehmend durch die kontinuierliche Erweiterung unseres Wissens abzeichnete, weckte in uns sehr viele philosophische Zweifel und zwang uns zu der Trennung von Faktenwissen und bloßen Glauben. Diese Trennung machte den Säkularismus und die heutige pluralistische Gesellschaftsordnung für uns möglich. Vorausgesetzt dass meine These richtig ist, dann ist eine baldige Revolution in den theokratischen Ländern gar nicht mehr so naiv und illusorisch, denn viele grundlegende  wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse sind bereits vorhanden und müssen nicht erst über Jahrhunderte gewonnen werden, so wie das bei uns notwendig war. Man muss diese Erkenntnisse nur in sein Weltbild einfügen, das ist alles.



Mit dem ersten Teil liegst du imho richtiger, als du denkst - aber genau das widerspricht dem Ende:
Europa hat über Jahrhunderte wissenschaftlicher Entwicklung hinweg nach und nach immer wieder gelernt, dass die Religion unrecht hat und einen nicht weiter bringt. Diese Erfahrung und die daraus folgende Denkweise kannst du durch reines Wissen nicht nachholen. Es ist schon schwer genug, neue Generationen von Europäern zum denken zu bringen, all zu viele glauben auch heute lieber, als ihr Hirn zu bemühen. Nur folgenden sie diesmal Youtubern, statt Predigern.
Und der Islam steht auch in viel geringeren Konflikt mit der Wissenschaft, als es die christlichen Kirchen taten. Zum einen eben weil es schon einmal keine islamische Kirche gibt, die den Anspruch auf ein komplettes, unerschütterliches Weltbild erheben würde. Zum anderen weil der Islam in weiten Teilen aus Verhaltensregeln und -vorbildern Mohammeds besteht - und nicht aus Aussagen über die Welt im ganzen. Darüber macht er vergleichsweise wenige und grobe Aussagen und den Details, die es gibt, soll man im Vergleich zum Christentum auch durchaus anmerken, in welchem Teil der Welt die Lehren der griechischen Philosophen überdauert haben. Unterm Strich ist es wesentlich einfacher, die gesicherten Erkenntnissen der heutigen Naturwissenschaften mit den Lehren des Islam zu vereinbaren, als die weit weniger brisanten Sichtweisen der Wissenschaftler des 18. Jhd. mit den Lehren des Christentums.
Unsere geistes- und sozialwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse dagegen, deren Empfehlungen ja gerade in einen "modernen" Islam einfließen sollten, sind -wie so oft- alles andere als unerschütterlich sicher. Und damit genauso ungeeignet, das Weltbild eines traditionellen Muslimen zu erschüttern und neu aufzubauen. Und sie kommen halt wieder mit dem Nimbus des europäischen Besserwissers daher, der seine Lehren anderen aufzwingen will => Ignoranz aus Prinzip.




koMahR schrieb:


> Nur leider verdient man mit einem Krieg ja viel, die USA hat sogar mehr als 500 Milliarden die sind auf der Rangliste ungeschlagen mit 610 Milliarden
> Weit hinter ihnen kommt erst China... ist es nicht so das jedes jahr von den 600 Milliarden über 300 an Israel geht für deren Militär?



Rund eine Zehnerpotenz daneben. Ich glaube nach der letzten Anhebung waren es 40 oder 50 Milliarden. Immer noch viel Geld, aber ähnlich wie viele andere amerikanische Miltiärausgaben muss man es auch als Subventionierung betrachten, denn das Geld fließt zu erheblichen Teilen an amerikanischen Rüstungsfirmen zurück. Als Bonus haben die USA so die Möglichkeit, immer wieder ihre neuesten Errungenschaften unter Realbedingungen testen zu können (und das ohne phillipinische Inseln beanspruchen oder türkischen Luftraum verletzten zu müssen  )




Leob12 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind die meisten Flüchtlinge auf der Flucht vor Assad, nicht mehr vorm IS.
> Die Region destabilisieren? Da haben die Amerikaner 30 Jahre früher damit angefangen.



Die Flüchtlinge, die zu uns kommen, fliehen vor Assad. Das ist aber nicht "mittlerweile" so, sondern war es von Anfang an. Und den Grund siehst du bei einem einfachen Blick auf die Karte: Zwischen den Stellungen des IS und Europa liegen im Norden die kurdisch kontrollierten Gebiete, im Nordwesten die bunt gemischteste Krisenregion überhaupt und im Westen Assad selbst. Wer vor dem IS flieht und sich mit keiner dieser Gruppen versteht, der flieht nach Süden und nur ein kleiner Teil gelangt dann mit großer Verzögerung über Nordafrika nach Europa, die meisten anderen bleiben in lokalen Flüchtlingslagern. Ein zweiter Faktor dürfte Finanzen sein, denn bislang ist der IS nicht in die ehemals wohlhabenden Großstädte vorgedrungen. Die ärmsten Flüchtlinge können sich aber weiterhin nur selten die Flucht nach Europa leisten.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ja die Amis sind vor allem für die letzten 20 Jahre stark zu kritisieren, aber teilweise hab ich das Gefühl, die Amis können es auch keinem Recht machen. Machen sie etwas, ist es *******, machen sie nichts, ist es ebenfalls *******. Also was denn nun?



Wir wäre kein Fall der letzten Jahrzehnte bekannt, wo es die USA mit "nichts tun" versucht hätten, sieht man von afrikanischen Konflikten ab (wo niemand Vorwürfe erhebt). Widerspräche auch dem Selbstverständniss der selbsternannten Weltpolizei = Wahrer des internationalen Handels.
Es wäre aber wirklich mal eine nette Abwechslung, wenn sie es mit "nichts kaputtemachen" versuchen würden. Das Bomben keine stabilen Staaten aufbauen, haben Afghanistan und Irak erfolgreich bewiesen, Libyien auch. Aber in Syrien hat man es trotzdem wieder versucht 




koMahR schrieb:


> Ja aber es gibt immer mehr Menschen die in den "Verschwöhrungstheorien" die Wahrheit sehen oder sehen wollen.
> Ich meine es gibt bestimmt hier und da immer einen funken Wahrheit an den Theorien aber sich nur auf diese zu verlassen ist genau das selbe wie nur der Bild zu glauben, einfach nur dumm man muss sich seine eigene Meinung bilden aber nur in eine Richtung schauen ist falsch.



Eigene Meinung bilden ist anstrengend. Die VTler leben davon, dass sie einfache, vorgefertigte Antworten auf alle Fragen haben (90% der Fragen sind ja schon mit "Lügenpresse" bzw. "Verschwörung" beantwortet) und damit keine höhere geistige Anforderung stellen, als die BILD, aber trotzdem eine "andere Meinung" präsentieren. So kann man denkfaul bleiben und trotzdem "individuell" sein und nicht der "blöden Masse" angehören. Das man stattdessen einer blöden Minderheit angehört, erkennt man erst mit einigem Nachdenken - aber wenn man das machen würde, würde man ja keinem VTler auf den Leim gehen...
(Nicht ohne Grund finden sich erfolgreiche neue VTs primär auf Youtube. Eigentlich sollte dass das schlechtere Medium sein, weil Videomaterial zu beschaffen und ggf. umzuschneiden viel aufwendiger ist, als dass Zusammenstellen von Texten. Aber ein paar VTler scheuen den Aufwand nicht und finden mit diesem viel bequemer konsumierbaren Medium um so leichter Anhänger.)


----------



## behemoth85 (25. November 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Vor was denn?
> 
> Mehr als Säbelrasseln wirds nicht geben. Würde Russland die Türkei angreifen, träte der Bündnisfall in Kraft und das will weder die Nato noch Russland.
> 
> Ein Land will in erster Linie das eigene Überleben sichern, das steht über allen anderen Tätigkeiten. Das wäre, käme es zwischen der Nato und Russland+Verbündete zu einem Krieg, auf beiden Seiten nicht mehr gegeben.



Abwarten. So etwas ist immer gefährlich und die Russen lassen so etwas nicht auf sich sitzen. Sie können es als Warnung der NATO verstehen da Türkei Mitglied ist, und daraufhin trotzig antworten. Sie könnten noch mehr Bomber im Norden fliegen lassen nur mit massivster Begleitung, sprich als Reaktion auf eine Zuspitzung der Lage, die Lage noch weiter zuspitzen, um der NATO zu suggerieren dass Russland seine Pläne in Syrien ohne jede Einschränkung umsetzten wird. Das wär für Russland typisch die lassen sich nichts reinreden. Absolut unnötige Aktion dazu noch im Kriegsgebiet...


----------



## Sparanus (25. November 2015)

> Die Außenpolitik europäischer Nationen + USA in Vorerasien besteht seit über einem Jahrhundert aus Korruption, Unterdrückung und Imperalismus.


Mal wieder können wir Deutschen sagen nicht unsere Schuld 

Ich finde eh die EU selbst sollte neutraler zwischen Ost und West stehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. November 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde eh die EU selbst sollte neutraler zwischen Ost und West stehen.



Kann sie schon historisch bedingt nicht, dazu sind die Verflechtungen, sowohl wirtschaftlich, als auch politisch, die im zwanzigsten Jahrhundert entstanden sind, und der Einfluss der USA, einfach zu groß.
Wollte die EU wirklich eine eigene, "neutrale" Position einnehmen müssten Länder wie Frankreich, England und Deutschland erstmal diesen Rattenschwanz abschneiden und dazu wäre eine Vorraussetzung das die europäischen Staaten eine geschlossene Linie fahren, was dann am Ende auf ein ehnliches Konstrukt wie das Föderalsystem der USA hinauslaufen würde.

Da es aber nicht passieren wird das man soviel staatliche Selbständigkeit aufgeben wird und sich einem so unbequemen Prozess mit hohen Aufwand, wie der Loslösung von alten Banden Richtung Westen, stellen wird, wird es auch nicht passieren das Europa mal nicht irgendwann ein fortgestetztes Anhängsel der USA ist, was die weitestgehende politische und wirtschaftliche Linie betrifft.


----------



## Seeefe (25. November 2015)

behemoth85 schrieb:


> Abwarten. So etwas ist immer gefährlich und die Russen lassen so etwas nicht auf sich sitzen. Sie können es als Warnung der NATO verstehen da Türkei Mitglied ist, und daraufhin trotzig antworten. Sie könnten noch mehr Bomber im Norden fliegen lassen nur mit massivster Begleitung, sprich als Reaktion auf eine Zuspitzung der Lage, die Lage noch weiter zuspitzen, um der NATO zu suggerieren dass Russland seine Pläne in Syrien ohne jede Einschränkung umsetzten wird. Das wär für Russland typisch die lassen sich nichts reinreden. Absolut unnötige Aktion dazu noch im Kriegsgebiet...



Ändert aber nichts daran, das es nur Säbelrasseln ist. Für beide Seiten wäre es einfach unlogisch einen Krieg anzufangen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. November 2015)

Das denke (und hoffe) ich auch, aber trotzdem ist das doch echt ein ungünstiger Zeitpunkt für sowas.

IS, Boku Haram, die Taliban und ähnliche Deppen dürften doch nun vor Freude in die Luft gehen (  ).
Nicht nur, dass sich innerhalb Europas aufgrund der Flüchtlingsmassen gestritten wird, dass man sich nicht auf ein gemeinsames Vorgehen oder wer wen wie unterstützt einigen kann, nun auch noch eine weitere Krise innerhalb des Nato-Bündnisses mit weiterem Vorwürfen und Schuldzuweisungen (Türkei kauft IS-Oel, Russland bombardiert turkmenische Minderheiten in Syrien, Türkei fliegt Angriffe gegen Kurden, die widerrum von Deutschland unterstützt werden usw)

Besser geht es doch gar nicht für die IS. Die werden das schon zu nutzen wissen


----------



## GOTTMODUS (25. November 2015)

Der ISIS könnte man ganz leicht den Geldhahn zudrehen...
In dem man den Korridor im Norden zu macht und sie dadurch nicht mehr ihr Öl per LKW in die Türkei bringen können.
Umgekehrt keine Devisen mehr bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx @OFleicher
TARPLEY.net


----------



## OberstFleischer (25. November 2015)

Genau so


----------



## Ich 15 (25. November 2015)

GOTTMODUS schrieb:


> In dem man den Korridor im Norden zu macht und sie dadurch nicht mehr ihr Öl per LKW in die Türkei bringen können.



Die Türkei unterstützt den IS und hat schon angekündigt es nicht zu akzeptieren wenn die Kurden alle Gebiete welche die Türkei mit Syrien verbindet einnehmen würden.


----------



## ARCdefender (25. November 2015)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die Türkei unterstützt den IS und hat schon angekündigt es nicht zu akzeptieren wenn die Kurden alle Gebiete welche die Türkei mit Syrien verbindet einnehmen würden.



Und genau aus diesem Grund sollte man diesen Partner aus der Nato werfen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. November 2015)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und genau aus diesem Grund sollte man diesen Partner aus der Nato werfen!



Zumal schon lange der Verdacht im Raum steht, dass die Türkei die IS machen lässt um die Kurden loszuwerden.

Auch sollen Kämpfer des IS in der Türkei behandelt worden sein. Warum wir dieses Land noch als Partner haben, ist mir unerklärlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. November 2015)

Sry. Doppelpost.


----------



## Ich 15 (25. November 2015)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Und genau aus diesem Grund sollte man diesen Partner aus der Nato werfen!


Ja, dies würde ich auch begrüßen. Die Türkei hält doch sowieso nichts von den westlichen Staaten. Außerdem braucht die Nato die Türkei nicht. Erdogan und das Türkische Militär würden sich solche spielen ohne die Nato vielleicht nicht erlauben können. In der Nato sind versuchen sie bei jeder Kleinigkeit die anderen zu überzeugen das die Türkei nicht der Aggressor ist. So können sie gezielt Druck auf die anderen Länder ausüben. Wenn Russland sich so wie die Türkei verhalten würde, gäbe es jetzt schon längst ein Bündnisfall. Übriges stehen auch jetzt schon Deutsche Soldaten an der Grenze wo Erdorgan seine Spielchen treibt. Ich hoffe die werden nicht in solche Vorfällen verwickelt.
n-tv


> Nach dem Abschuss des russischen Kampfjets durch die Türkei stellt der  überlebende Co-Pilot die bisherigen Angaben Ankaras zum Vorfall infrage.  "Es gab keinerlei Warnung, keinen Austausch über Funk, keinen  Sichtkontakt, überhaupt keinen Kontakt", sagte er im russischen  Fernsehen. "Wenn sie uns hätten warnen wollen, hätten sie neben uns  herfliegen können".



Der andere Pilot wurde übriges von Kugeln der "Rebellen" in der  Luft getötet. Dabei sollen Rebellen dort ja angeblich nicht mit dem IS gleichzusetzen sein.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2015)

Die türkei sollte lieber mal den Konflikt auf Zypern lösen, bevor sie sich mit Ländern anlegen, mit denen sie sich nicht anlegen sollten.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. November 2015)

Ja, das ist auch so eine Geschichte, die ziemlich in Vergessenheit geraten ist und vermutlich viele gar nicht wissen, dass dort immer noch eine UN-Mission läuft.

Andererseits hat sich nicht die Türkei mit Russland angelegt, sondern die sind in fremden Luftraum eingedrungen.


@ich 15
Ich weiß nun nicht, ob man solche Aussagen glauben kann.
Vor allem bei dem Hintergrund, dass in den vergangenen Monaten immer wieder mal solche Fälle vorgekommen sind und Putin keine Gelegenheit auslässt, um rumzupoltern.
Egal ob Raketenabwehrschild, gemeinsame Nato-Übungsmissionen, alles wird in Russland der Bevölkerung als "Angriff" verkauft.
Sind ja auch alle so gemein zu dem lupenreinen Demokraten, der die Welt vorm Terror retten will. 
Und Mütterchen Russland gerne wieder vereint hätte und nicht akzeptieren möchte, dass in den umliegenden Ländern daran kein Interesse besteht.

@kaaruzo
Die waren mal auf einem ganz guten Weg. Habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, dass Erdogan durch einen vernünftigen Nachfolger ersetzt wird.
Wobei der ja auch schon so einige Male von seinen "eigenen" Gerichten eingebremst wurde. 

Als strategischer Partner, quasi als Vermittler zwischen den Kulturen halte ich die Türkei schon für wichtig.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. November 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Andererseits hat sich nicht die Türkei mit Russland angelegt, sondern die sind in fremden Luftraum eingedrungen.



Was ich, so wie es die Türkei darstellt, bezweifle. Die von der Türkei veröffentlichten Aufnahmen zeigen lediglich das die russische Maschine einige Sekunden im türkischen Luftraum war, laut Aussagen von erfahrenen Bundeswehrpiloten kann das selbst guten Piloten, so nahe an einer Landesgrenze, passieren. Das passt aber nicht zu der Aussage der Türkei das die russische Maschine 5 Minuten über türkischen Gebiet war und nicht darauf reagiert hätte als man sie 10 mal gewarnt habe, dazu ist die zurück gelegte Strecke viel zu gering, die auf den Aufnahmen zu sehen ist.

Auch bestreitet der überlebende russische Pilot absichtlich in den türkischen Luftraum eingedrungen zu sein, so das passiert sei. Auch das die Türkei gewarnt habe sei nicht der Fall gewesen, viel mehr sei die Rakete ohne Vorwarnung abgeschossen worden.

Die Frage ist nun, warum sollte Russland die Türkei mit beabsichtigten Eindringen in türkischen Luftraum provozieren wollen? Was hätte Russland davon? Eine Provokation der NATO / des Westens und Verschlechterung der "Beziehungen" kann es nicht sein, weil Russland Interesse daran hat das der Westen Assads Regierung hin nimmt und der Westen auch nicht mehr weit ab davon ist das Assad Regime zu akzeptieren um eine Lösung bzgl. des IS zu erreichen.

Was hingegen die Türkei von einer Provokation Russlands hätte ist eigentlich sehr offensichtlich. Die Türkei will Assad los werden, Russland versucht das Regime von Assad an der Macht zu halten, die USA und andere NATO-Staaten schließen inzwischen nicht mehr aus das man sich vorstellen kann Assad als geringeres Übel hinzunehmen und so eine Zusammenarbeit mit Russland, gegen den IS, nicht abwägig ist. Das natürlich alles andere als im Interesse der Türkei da man so Assad nicht los werden würde und Jahre der Unterstützung von diversen fragwürdigen Rebellengruppen die das Assad Regime stürzen sollten hinfällig wären. 

Wen nun aber eine Zusammenarbeit mit Russland nicht mehr in Frage kommen würde, würde auch eine Zusammenarbeit mit Assad nicht mehr für den Westen in Frage kommen, so eine mögliche türkische Denkweise. Also braucht man nur Russland provozieren, wie mit einem Abschuss eines vermeintlich eingedrungenen russischen Flugzeugs in den türkischen Luftraum, um neue Spanungen zwischen Westen und Russland zu erzeugen und so eine IS-Allianz mit den Russen zu torpedieren.
Immerhin sind die Beziehungen zwischen dem Westen und Russland wegen der Ereignisse in der Ukraine sowieso schon angeschlagen und die Chancen standen gut das man nach so einer Aktion einen nicht überwindbaren Graben schaft.

Kurz um, ich halte das oben beschriebene für das wahrscheinlichste was da passiert ist und die Türkei für den Agressor in diesem Fall. Die Türkei wollte Russland absichtlich mit dem Abschuss provozieren um durch das dadurch entstehende Zerwürfnis zu verhindern das der Westen akzeptiert das man Assad nicht los wird, was die Türken aber wollen und worauf sie nun schon Jahre hinarbeiten und was mit einer Koalition gegen den IS, wo die Russen mit dabei sind, nicht möglich sein wird.


----------



## Ich 15 (26. November 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nun nicht, ob man solche Aussagen glauben kann.


Natürlich nicht aber warum sollte man die Aussagen der Türkei glauben. Der Punkt ist doch


			
				Recep Tayyip Erdogan schrieb:
			
		

> A short-term border violation can never be a pretext for attack





> Vor allem bei dem Hintergrund, dass in den vergangenen Monaten immer  wieder mal solche Fälle vorgekommen sind und Putin keine Gelegenheit  auslässt, um rumzupoltern.
> Egal ob Raketenabwehrschild, gemeinsame Nato-Übungsmissionen, alles wird in Russland der Bevölkerung als "Angriff" verkauft.
> Sind ja auch alle so gemein zu dem lupenreinen Demokraten, der die Welt vorm Terror retten will. .
> Und Mütterchen Russland gerne wieder vereint hätte und nicht akzeptieren  möchte, dass in den umliegenden Ländern daran kein Interesse besteht.


Ich bin auch kein Fan der Russen und ihr Politik ist oft stark zu kritisieren. Dennoch sehe ich wie Russland Assad und die Kurden als die einzigen Parteien die den IS mit Unterstützung effektiv bekämpfen können. Die angeblich so guten, demokratisch Rebellen scheinen insofern sie überhaupt noch existieren immer islamistischer und schwächer zu werden. Die Rebellen konnten in den letzten Jahren Assad nicht stürzen und den IS schon gar nicht  aufhalten. Warum sollte sich dies in Zukunft ändern. Als der Konflikt begann hat der Westen Assad höchstens noch wenige Monate gegeben und trotz allen Einsatz des Westens um die Regierung zu stürzen und die Rebellen zu stärken ist er immer noch an der Macht. Wenn in Syrien der IS besiegt ist kann man immer noch über die Zukunft von Assad reden und Lösungen finden.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. November 2015)

@Nightslaver
17 Sekunden sollen es gewesen sein, dachte ich?!

Ich weiß nicht, ob es da eine bestimmte Zeit gibt, bevor geschossen werden darf und ob eine Vorwarnung gegeben werden muss (Sinn machen würde es, aber letztendlich haben die da nix zu suchen, strenggenommen)

Von einer Provokation hat Putin vielleicht nix direkt, außer dass er sich vor seinem Volk mal wieder als Macho-Rambo für den nix außer die eigenen Belange gelten, präsentieren kann.

Militärtaktisch hat er aber vor allem aus solchen Aktionen genauere Kenntnisse über die Effektivität ausländischer Beobachtungs- und Abwehrmaßnahmen. (Die Ukraine hat übrigens nun ein Ueberflugverbot für russische Flugzeuge erlassen. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da jetzt auch mal wieder eine Schleife gedreht wird...
Und Passagiermaschinen wird die Ukraine wohl kaum abschießen,von daher bin ich mal gespannt.

Und Russland hat denen mal wieder das Gas abgedreht. Ausstehende Zahlungen, die Ukraine hingegen sagt, das sei aufgrund der Bekanntgabe, dass man sich künftig unabhängiger von russischen Energielieferungen machen möchte)

Geplant war da sicherlich seitens der Russen nicht, dass die Maschine von der Türkei abgeschossen wird. Hätte ja klappen können, wie die vergangenen Male auch. 
Von daher denke ich, dass das der Grund ist.
Warum auch immer, der kalte Krieg ist vorbei und wirtschaftlich haben die westlichen Staaten und die Türkei viel miteinander zu tun (gehabt?)
So kann er nun die Türkei/den Westen/die Nato als die Bösen hinstellen, wo er doch nur die Welt vor Terroristen retten will.

Und gleich noch einen oben drauf setzen und was von Angriff gem. Artikel 5 (Kriegserklärung/Angriff eines ausländischen Staates) erzählen. 

Kann natürlich sein, dass die Türkei nur auf eine Gelegenheit gewartet hat, bzw geschossen hat, obwohl die Maschine sich bereits wieder Richtung Grenze unterwegs war.
Einmal, wie Du sagst, weil denen die russische Verbundenheit zu Assad* nicht gefällt und halt die Bombardierung von syrischen Gebieten mit turkmenischen Minderheiten.


*warum Assad scheinbar langsam zum Liebling oder geringerem Uebel mutiert, muss mir aber auch noch jemand erklären.
War das nicht der Schlächter mit Fassbomben gegen die eigene Bevölkerung, Folter, unfairen Prozessen? War das nicht der, den gerade "der Westen" weg haben wollte? Und der, der für bei weitem mehr Tote verantwortlich ist, als IS(is)?

@Ich 15
Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das einen Abschuss rechtfertigt, oder nicht? Weiß nicht, wie das geregelt ist.

Klar, der IS und alle anderen Spinner müssen zurückgedrängt werden. Aber Assad hinterher? Der müsste doch erst mal gestärkt und unterstützt werden. Weiß nicht, ob das richtig ist.

Einer Uebergangsregierung und ordnungsgemäßen(!) Neuwahlen würde er hinterher sowieso nie zustimmen.

Und wäre eigentlich mit der FSA, wenn gemeinsam mit Assad gegen die IS vorgegangen werden würde? Wären das dann plötzlich auch potentielle Feinde für uns?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. November 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Nightslaver
> 17 Sekunden sollen es gewesen sein, dachte ich?!



Ob nun genau 17 Sekunden, oder 12, oder 23 Sekunden, es sind einige Sekunden und das ist weit davon entfernt 5 Minuten zu sein und 10 Warnungen kann man in in 17 Sekunden wohl auch kaum aussprechen, so wie es die Türken behaupten. 



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es da eine bestimmte Zeit gibt, bevor geschossen werden darf und ob eine Vorwarnung gegeben werden muss (Sinn machen würde es, aber letztendlich haben die da nix zu suchen, strenggenommen



Ja und östereichische und französische, polnische Piloten, usw. haben auch nichts im deutschen Luftraum zu suchen, streng genommen, trotzdem kommt es immer wieder mal vor, wird aber nicht erwähnt, das bei Manövern in Grenznähe Piloten anderer Länder für kurze Augenblicke in den Luftraum des anderen Landes geraten und trotzdem fängt Deutschland nicht an diese einfach abzuschießen.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Von einer Provokation hat Putin vielleicht nix direkt, außer dass er sich vor seinem Volk mal wieder als Macho-Rambo für den nix außer die eigenen Belange gelten, präsentieren kann.



Putin mag gerne provozieren, aber Putin ist sicher kein Idiot und nur Idioten torpedieren ihre eigenen Bemühungen, wie Assad beim Westen zu "rehabilitieren" indem sie auf solche weise provozieren würden. Von daher macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn was du da sagst.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Militärtaktisch hat er aber vor allem aus solchen Aktionen genauere Kenntnisse über die Effektivität ausländischer Beobachtungs- und Abwehrmaßnahmen.



Um sowas auszuloten schickt man wen schon Flugzeuge Aufklärungsausrüstung, aber sicher keine Jagdbomber mit Bombenlast und man darf sich mal sicher sein das die Türkei für Russland in dieser Hinsicht wohl zimlich uninteressant ist und Russland wohl durchaus auch ohne solche "flüge" die türkischen Möglichkeiten ermitteln kann und vor allem ohne damit die eigenen Bemühungen in Syrien zu torpedieren.  



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Geplant war da sicherlich seitens der Russen nicht, dass die Maschine von der Türkei abgeschossen wird. Hätte ja klappen können, wie die vergangenen Male auch.
> Von daher denke ich, dass das der Grund ist.



Ach komm das jetzt eine zimlich naiv blauäugige Sichtweise etwa so wie wen man sagt naja eigentlich war es ja nicht geplant das ich im Vollsuff beim Autofahren von der Polizei erwischt werde wie ich Schlangenlinien fahrend vor deren Polizeirevier vorbei fahre, aber hätte ja klappen können.
Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das man sich, wäre das der Grund gewesen, so deletantisch anstellen würde.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Warum auch immer, der kalte Krieg ist vorbei und wirtschaftlich haben die westlichen Staaten und die Türkei viel miteinander zu tun (gehabt?)
> So kann er nun die Türkei/den Westen/die Nato als die Bösen hinstellen, wo er doch nur die Welt vor Terroristen retten will.



Sorry, aber zimlicher Blödsinn, Russland weiß auch das sie den IS nicht alleine besiegen können und Russland wird sich da auch nicht militärisch in eine alleinige Intervention verstricken lassen die sie nicht bewältigen können. Russland / Putin weiß auch das man Assad nur halten können wird und den IS los werden wird wen man mit dem Westen zusammen arbeitet. Putin kann Assad nicht alleine retten und den IS besiegen, das ist für ein Land alleine ein Fass ohne Boden und würde dort starke militärische Kräfte über Jahre bis Jahrzente binden.
Es bringt also wie gesagt Russland garnichts dort unten die Nato und den Westen durch solche Aktionen absichtlich provozieren zu wollen, es schadet sogar ehr den Interessen Russlands.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> warum Assad scheinbar langsam zum Liebling oder geringerem Uebel mutiert, muss mir aber auch noch jemand erklären.
> War das nicht der Schlächter mit Fassbomben gegen die eigene Bevölkerung, Folter, unfairen Prozessen? War das nicht der, den gerade "der Westen" weg haben wollte? Und der, der für bei weitem mehr Tote verantwortlich ist, als IS(is)?



Weil Assad im Vergleich zum IS trotzdem das kleinere Übel ist und Stabilität gewehren kann, sobald der IS zerschlagen ist.
Was soll den kommen wen der Westen sich dort selbst wie im Iraq und Afgahnistan betätigt? Welches dieser beiden Länder ist den heute politisch wirtschaftlich und militärisch stabil?


----------



## Ich 15 (26. November 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung, ob das einen Abschuss rechtfertigt, oder nicht? Weiß nicht, wie das geregelt ist.


Da kenne ich mich leider auch nicht aus, denke es war aber theoretisch ok. Allerdings wurde das Flugzeug ja nicht über der Türkei abgeschossen sondern über Syrien und dort ist es dann auch abgestürzt. Die Türkei hat einseitig das Gebiet in Syrien zum türkischen Luftraum erklärt. Außerdem hat selbst Erdorgan 2012 gesagt das eine kurze Grenzüberschreitung keinen Abschuss rechtfertigt. Die Türkei verletzt übriges auch andauernd den griechischen Luftraum. Es ist üblich Jets zu starten um Sichtkontakt zu dem Flugobjekt herstellen und nicht gleich zu schießen. Die Türkei befindet sich weder mit Syrien noch mit Russland im Krieg und deswegen war sowieso klar das dieses Flugzeug keine Gefahr darstellte.  



> Klar, der IS und alle anderen Spinner müssen zurückgedrängt werden. Aber  Assad hinterher? Der müsste doch erst mal gestärkt und unterstützt  werden. Weiß nicht, ob das richtig ist.


Wir sollte Assad nicht direkt stärken, dies machen ja schon die Russen aber wir sollten ein Zweckbündnis mit im eingehen. im Prinzip ist das ja teilweise ja auch schon der Fall. Die USA lassen die syrischen Jetes in Frieden und Syrien die von der USA.



> Einer Uebergangsregierung und ordnungsgemäßen(!) Neuwahlen würde er hinterher sowieso nie zustimmen.


Man müsste sich irgendwie einigen. Der Westen kann Assad nachdem er von den Medien/Politiker so verteufelt wurde nicht so einfach als Lösung präsentieren. Allerdings muss man Assad auch was anbieten, denn ansonsten würde im ein Bündnis gegen dem IS ja nichts bringen. Es muss also ein Kompromiss her damit beide Seiten ihr Gesicht waren können. 


> Und wäre eigentlich mit der FSA, wenn gemeinsam mit Assad gegen die IS vorgegangen werden würde?
> Wären das dann plötzlich auch potentielle Feinde für uns?


Mhh Es wären so wie jetzt ein Sachen zwischen Assad und den Rebbelen aus der wir und herausholten sollten. Wenn der IS allerdings besiegt ist haben die keine Chance mehr. Am beste wäre einen Waffenstillstand zwischen der Syrischen Armee und der FSA. Die "gemäßigten" Rebellen haben aber in den letzten Monaten Verluste an beiden Fronten hinnehmen müssen und werden immer schwächer. Eine Lösung für dieses Problem habe ich da leider nicht. 
Mir kommt da nur eine wohl nicht umsetzbare Idee. Syrien sollte nach Ethnien auf gesplittet werden.  Der Norden sollten mit dem Nordirak einen eigenständigen Staat "Kurdistan" bilden. Der Westen von Syrien sollte der aktuellen Regierung übergeben werden. Der Rest von Syrien und teile des Iraks sollte einen sunnitischen Staat unter der Führung der FSA bilden. Ja, ziemlich unmöglich umzusetzen alleine schon Kurdistan...
Wenn Syrien aber geeinigt bleiben soll kann nicht die schwächste Konfliktpartei(FSA) so einfach gewinnen und ihre Forderungen durchsetzten.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Andererseits hat sich nicht die Türkei mit Russland angelegt, sondern die sind in fremden Luftraum eingedrungen.



Das ist ja eben die Frage.
Was ist wirklich passiert?
Ist das russische Flugzeug überhaupt über türkischen Luftraum abgeschossen worden?
Ich hab ein wenig das Gefühl, dass die Türken mit aller Macht versuchen, die Kurden zu bekämpfen und ärgern sich nun, dass auch die Russen dazu übergegangen sind, den IS zu bekämpfen und damit den Kurden zu helfen -- auch wenns eher indirekt ist.
Und Erdogan hat, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, riesen Angst vor einem eigenständigen Kurdenstaat.
Der lässt lieber die Grenzen offen, damit weitere IS Kämpfer nach Syrien kommen können, als das Verbrecherpack zu bekämpfen. 
Denn dann würde er ja automatisch die Kurden unterstützten und das will er nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (26. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil Assad im Vergleich zum IS trotzdem das kleinere Übel ist und Stabilität gewehren kann, sobald der IS zerschlagen ist.
> Was soll den kommen wen der Westen sich dort selbst wie im Iraq und Afgahnistan betätigt? Welches dieser beiden Länder ist den heute politisch wirtschaftlich und militärisch stabil?


Deswegen flüchten die meisten auch vor Assad. Sich für Assad auszusprechen, der die eigene Bevölkerung genauso massakriert wie der IS und gleichzeitig den IS bekämpfen da der ja so unglaublich böse ist, ist ein Widerspruch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Deswegen flüchten die meisten auch vor Assad. Sich für Assad auszusprechen, der die eigene Bevölkerung genauso massakriert wie der IS und gleichzeitig den IS bekämpfen da der ja so unglaublich böse ist, ist ein Widerspruch.



Eigentlich nicht. Solange Assad dort geherrscht hat, war das Land politisch stabil und eines der liberalsten unter den ganzen anderen Ländern dort.

Frauen lebten in Syrien relativ gleichberechtigt. 

Aber seit dem die ganzen Rebellengruppen (FSA; Al-Nusra Front, IS usw.) dort wüten, teilweise unterstützt, ausgebildet und finanziert durch den Westen, ist es so unübersichtlich geworden.

Brauch wir wirklich ein weiteres Land wie Irak oder Libyen? 

Der eigentliche Widerspruch ist, dass der Westen mit Katar und Saudi-Arabien beste Geschäfte macht und diese Länder Partner nennt, aber gleichzeitig Assad verteufelt.


----------



## Leob12 (26. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Solange Assad dort geherrscht hat, war das Land politisch stabil und eines der liberalsten unter den ganzen anderen Ländern dort.
> Frauen lebten in Syrien relativ gleichberechtigt.
> Aber seit dem die ganzen Rebellengruppen (FSA; Al-Nusra Front, IS usw.) dort wüten, teilweise unterstützt, ausgebildet und finanziert durch den Westen, ist es so unübersichtlich geworden.


Klar wurde es unübersichtlich, aber das rechtfertigt auch nur bedingt die eigenen Städte zu bombardieren. 



> Brauch wir wirklich ein weiteres Land wie Irak oder Libyen?
> Der eigentliche Widerspruch ist, dass der Westen mit Katar und Saudi-Arabien beste Geschäfte macht und diese Länder Partner nennt, aber gleichzeitig Assad verteufelt.


Jetzt ist es in Syrien zu spät. Man kann jetzt weder mit der NATO einmarschieren oder auch nicht Assad komplette Unterstützung zusagen. Hier hat man halt gehofft dass sich alles selbst regeln wird. 
Jetzt will man die Türkei unterstützen die Assad um jeden Preis weg haben wollte und deswegen Kämpfer ausgebildet, medizinisch versorgt und auch logistisch unterstützt hat.
Vor allem begibt sich die EU leichtfertig in die Hand von Erdogan. Man will ihm Geld geben, dafür versorgt er die Flüchtlinge. Ok soweit, aber Erdogan ist kein Freund von Assad und er will die Kurden klein halten. Erdogan sitzt so eigentlich in einer bequemen Position: Macht die EU nicht das was sie will könnte er sagen "Dann viel Spaß mit ein paar Millionen Flüchtlingen mehr".


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Klar wurde es unübersichtlich, aber das rechtfertigt auch nur bedingt die eigenen Städte zu bombardieren.



Wieso? Die offizielle Regierung bombardiert Städte in denen sich Rebellen aufhalten, die sich gegen eben jene Regierung auflehnen.

Soweit ich das mitbekomme haben, ist das in der Ukraine doch auch kein Problem. Dort bombardiert doch die „Regierung“ in Kiew auch die Zivilbevölkerung in der Ostukraine.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es in Syrien zu spät. Man kann jetzt weder mit der NATO einmarschieren oder auch nicht Assad komplette Unterstützung zusagen. Hier hat man halt gehofft dass sich alles selbst regeln wird.



Und warum kann man Assad nicht komplette Unterstützung zusagen? Ich sehe da kein Problem.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Jetzt will man die Türkei unterstützen die Assad um jeden Preis weg haben wollte und deswegen Kämpfer ausgebildet, medizinisch versorgt und auch logistisch unterstützt hat.



Türkei aus der NATO werfen. Kalif Erdogan mit seinem Traum von einem Großosmanischem Reich ist doch schon länger ein Sicherheitsproblem.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Vor allem begibt sich die EU leichtfertig in die Hand von Erdogan. Man will ihm Geld geben, dafür versorgt er die Flüchtlinge. Ok soweit, aber Erdogan ist kein Freund von Assad und er will die Kurden klein halten. Erdogan sitzt so eigentlich in einer bequemen Position: Macht die EU nicht das was sie will könnte er sagen "Dann viel Spaß mit ein paar Millionen Flüchtlingen mehr".



Da ist die EU doch selber schuld. Wenn wir unsere Außengrenzen konsequent schützen würden, könnte man uns nicht mit den Flüchtlingen erpressen.

Wir sollten uns an der Stelle einfach an Australien orientieren.


----------



## Leob12 (26. November 2015)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso? Die offizielle Regierung bombardiert Städte in denen sich Rebellen aufhalten, die sich gegen eben jene Regierung auflehnen.
> Soweit ich das mitbekomme haben, ist das in der Ukraine doch auch kein Problem. Dort bombardiert doch die „Regierung“ in Kiew auch die Zivilbevölkerung in der Ostukraine.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...04941f10-8a79-11e2-98d9-3012c1cd8d1e&hpid=z11
So viele Opfer gibt es also auch in der Ukraine? Wäre mir neu. 
Und wo heiße ich das Vorgehen der Regierung der Ukraine gut? Zeig es mir bitte. 
Und hoffentlich stellst du dich genauso vor Israel oder die USA. Die bekämpfen auch nur Terroristen bzw zerbomben Häuser und Städte, in denen sich Terroristen aufhalten. Hoffentlich hast du nie ein Wort über dieses Vorgehen verloren, sonst wirds nämlich unglaubwürdig.



> Und warum kann man Assad nicht komplette Unterstützung zusagen? Ich sehe da kein Problem.


Du hast also kein Problem damit einem Mann komplette Unterstützung zuzusagen, der mehrmals Chlorgas eingesetzt hat? 
Syrian doctors to show the US evidence of Assadâ€™s use of chemical weapons | World news | The Guardian
https://www.hrw.org/world-report/2015/country-chapters/syria
Eigentlich müsstest du auch das Vorgehen der Regierung in Kiew begrüßen, wenn man Assad deiner Meinung nach volle Unterstützung zukommen lassen kann. Folter heißt du dann auch gut. Schön zu wissen wie du tickst. 



> Da ist die EU doch selber schuld. Wenn wir unsere Außengrenzen konsequent schützen würden, könnte man uns nicht mit den Flüchtlingen erpressen.


Wie lange sind denn die Außengrenzen der EU? Schütz die mal sodass keiner durchkommt  



> Wir sollten uns an der Stelle einfach an Australien orientieren.


Ja, am besten so eine Insellage, wäre schon toll.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> So viele Opfer gibt es also auch in der Ukraine? Wäre mir neu.



Habe ich behauptet es gäbe dort genauso viele Opfer?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wo heiße ich das Vorgehen der Regierung der Ukraine gut? Zeig es mir bitte.



Habe ich behauptet, dass *du* das gutheißt? Nein, ich schrieb: "Soweit ich das mitbekomme haben, ist das in der Ukraine doch auch kein Problem."

Kein Wort darüber, dass du sowas gutheißt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und hoffentlich stellst du dich genauso vor Israel oder die USA.



Israel ja, USA kommt darauf an. Wenn sie ein Mandat haben, natürlich. Wenn sie keins haben (wie in den meisten Fällen) dann nein.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die bekämpfen auch nur Terroristen bzw zerbomben Häuser und Städte, in denen sich Terroristen aufhalten. Hoffentlich hast du nie ein Wort über dieses Vorgehen verloren, sonst wirds nämlich unglaubwürdig.



Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe (bitte korrigiere mich, sollte ich falsch liegen), dann sind die Angreifer Israels für dich also keine Terroristen?

Interessante Auffassung. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Du hast also kein Problem damit einem Mann komplette Unterstützung zuzusagen, der mehrmals Chlorgas eingesetzt hat?
> Syrian doctors to show the US evidence of Assadâ€™s use of chemical weapons | World news | The Guardian
> https://www.hrw.org/world-report/2015/country-chapters/syria



Ist das MIT kompetent genug, dass zu beurteilen?

https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.documen...possible-implications-of-bad-intelligence.pdf



Leob12 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest du auch das Vorgehen der Regierung in Kiew begrüßen,



Wenn man Beiträge richtig lesen kann und auch verstehen kann, würde man rauslesen, dass es mir um die unterschiedliche Behandlung gleicher Vorgänge geht.

Ukraine bombardiert Zivilbevölkerung in der Ostukraine, Westen sagt nichts.

Syrien bombardiert Zivilbevölkerung, Westen überschlägt sich.



Leob12 schrieb:


> wenn man Assad deiner Meinung nach volle Unterstützung zukommen lassen kann.



Nein, lasst uns lieber "gemäßigte" Rebellen unterstützen. Geht bestimmt total auf.

Waren die Mudschahedin nicht auchmal gemäßigte Rebellen die vom Westen unterstütz wurden?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Folter heißt du dann auch gut. Schön zu wissen wie du tickst.



Um dich zu zitieren: Wo genau behaupte ich das.

Aber anscheinend hast du ja kein Problem mit den "gemäßigten" Rebellen und siehst in den Hamas keine Terroristen. Schön zu wissen wie du tickst. 




Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie lange sind denn die Außengrenzen der EU? Schütz die mal sodass keiner durchkommt



Wenn sich eine Regierung eingestehen muss, dass sie den Schutz der Grenzen nicht wahrnehmen kann, dann ist sie offensichtlich unfähig ein Land zu führen.

PS: Guck dir Israel an, die wissen wie man Außengrenzen schützt. Man muss nur gewillt sein, es auch zu tun.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, am besten so eine Insellage, wäre schon toll.



Ich meinte damit den Umgang mit sogenannten "Flüchtlingen".


----------



## Nightslaver (27. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Klar wurde es unübersichtlich, aber das rechtfertigt auch nur bedingt die eigenen Städte zu bombardieren.



Ach tut es nicht? Nur mal so, am Rande, aber die irakische Regierung bombadiert dicht besiedelte Städte /Siedlungen im irakischen Einflussgebiet des IS ebenfalls mit Fassbomben. Komischweise regt sich niemand im Westen darüber auf und bezeichnet die irakische Regierung dafür als Verbrecher wie das bei Assad der Fall ist:

Human Rights Watch wirft Irak "Fassbomben"-Einsatz vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE 

Ist schon irgendwie immer interessant wie westliche Politiker sowas bei jemanden den man los werden will als Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit stigmatisieren und da beim anderen lieber kein Wort drüber verlieren und es unter den Tisch fallen lassen.


----------



## GOTTMODUS (27. November 2015)

Anschauen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LeQA5gd1FvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OberstFleischer (27. November 2015)

Kenne ich und kann dem Inhalt nur zustimmen!


----------



## Seeefe (27. November 2015)

Lange nicht mehr so gelacht. 

Das fasst die Situation von uns momentan gut zusammen 




https://youtu.be/JEsdRll-ApQ?t=33m21s


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2015)

Israel ist ja auch nur einen Ticken kleiner.

Selbst der Eiserne Vorhang war nur ein Teilstück und auch nicht undurchdringbar.


----------



## Sparanus (28. November 2015)

Millionen Leute sind da aber nicht durch pro Jahr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ob nun genau 17 Sekunden, oder 12, oder 23 Sekunden, es sind einige Sekunden und das ist weit davon entfernt 5 Minuten zu sein und 10 Warnungen kann man in in 17 Sekunden wohl auch kaum aussprechen, so wie es die Türken behaupten.



Die Warnungen wurden ausgesprochen, während die Maschine auf türkischen Luftraum zuflog - und das war rechtzeitig genug, damit die zweite SU-24 auf die Warnung reagieren konnte.



> Um sowas auszuloten schickt man wen schon Flugzeuge Aufklärungsausrüstung, aber sicher keine Jagdbomber mit Bombenlast und man darf sich mal sicher sein das die Türkei für Russland in dieser Hinsicht wohl zimlich uninteressant ist und Russland wohl durchaus auch ohne solche "flüge" die türkischen Möglichkeiten ermitteln kann und vor allem ohne damit die eigenen Bemühungen in Syrien zu torpedieren.



Als Provokateur nutzt man am besten eine Maschine, die einen Grund hat, in der Nähe zu sein. Die Beobachtung der Reaktion kann ohnehin nicht alleine von einem Flugzeug übernommen werden. Und die Luftverteidigung eines der geographisch wichtigsten NATO-Staaten ist ganz sicher interessant für andere Großmächte.
(Randbemerkung: Gehörtest du nicht zu denjenigen, die im Ukraine-Thread die russische Schwarzmeerflotte bzw. deren ukrainischen Stützpunkt zu einem extrem wichtigen Standbein der Landesverteidigung aufgebauscht hat, das selbst bei theoretischen Gefährdungen, die mehrere Jahrzehnte in der Zukunft liegen, offensive Militäreinsätze unter Bruch des Völkerrechtes rechtfertigt? Und jetzt ist der Staat mit der wichtigste NATO-Partner und primärer Daseinszweck dieser Flotte uninteressant?)



> Sorry, aber zimlicher Blödsinn, Russland weiß auch das sie den IS nicht alleine besiegen können und Russland wird sich da auch nicht militärisch in eine alleinige Intervention verstricken lassen die sie nicht bewältigen können. Russland / Putin weiß auch das man Assad nur halten können wird und den IS los werden wird wen man mit dem Westen zusammen arbeitet. Putin kann Assad nicht alleine retten und den IS besiegen, das ist für ein Land alleine ein Fass ohne Boden und würde dort starke militärische Kräfte über Jahre bis Jahrzente binden.
> Es bringt also wie gesagt Russland garnichts dort unten die Nato und den Westen durch solche Aktionen absichtlich provozieren zu wollen, es schadet sogar ehr den Interessen Russlands.



Russland und Assad haben vorerst null Interesse, den IS loszuwerden. Die Angriffe Russlands und der syrischen Regierung konzentrieren sich auf Rebellengruppen im Westen und Nordwesten, auf Seiten des IS verhindert man nur weiteren Vormarsch im Südosten. So wie die USA & Verbündete anfangs islamistische Gruppierungen und spätere IS-Mitglieder im östlichen Syrien unterstützt haben, damit diese Assad stürzen, genauso setzen Russland und Assad heute darauf, dass der IS die Kurden und Teile der anderen Rebellengruppen vernichtet.
(und der IS wartet wahrscheinlich darauf, dass Assad/Russland und westliche gestützte Rebellen/Kurden sich gegenseitig zu Boden ringen  )


----------



## floppyexe (29. November 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russland und Assad haben vorerst null Interesse, den IS loszuwerden.


Die Türkei ebensowenig. Sie gelten weltweit als Unterstützer des IS. Und zwar aus dem gleichen Grund wie Russland und Assad.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. November 2015)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Warnungen wurden ausgesprochen, während die Maschine auf türkischen Luftraum zuflog - und das war rechtzeitig genug, damit die zweite SU-24 auf die Warnung reagieren konnte.



Wer im Glashaus sitzt:

Turkey PM Erdogan issues Syria border warning - BBC News

Zitat Kalif Erdogan: “A short-term border violation can never be a pretext for an attack”

Aber du wirst wie immer eine Begründung finden, warum zweimal derselbe Vorgang unterschiedlich bewertet werden soll, oder?

Außerdem kann man mit Luftraumverletzungen auch anders umgehen:

Israeli Defense Minister: Russia has breached our airspace | World Israel News

Aber von der Türkei zu verlangen, besonnen und klug zu agieren, wäre angesichts der herrschenden Ideoloige ein Wunschtraum.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Russland und Assad haben vorerst null Interesse, den IS loszuwerden.



Stimmt, sondern den Machterhalt der rechtmäßigen Regierung. 

Das ist so ziemlich im Einklang mit dem Völkerrecht, ganz im Gegenteil zur Unterstützung von irgendwelchen Rebellengruppen.

Gehörst nicht du zu den Spezialisten, die im Ukrainethread Russland das Recht absprechen, Rebellen in der Ostukraine zu unterstützen? 

Dann müsstest du doch auch gegen die Unterstützung der Rebellengruppen durch den Westen sein, oder nicht?

Ach warte, ist ja der Westen, da zählen ja andere Maßstäbe.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2015)

Kannst du nicht vergleichen.
Der Präsident der Ukraine wurde abgesetzt und ein neuer wurde gewählt. In dem Zeitraum haben sich die Ostbereiche der Ukraine abgesetzt und fingen an zu kämpfen.
In Syrien gab es nie einen Regierungswechsel. Assad ist und bleibt Diktator und das ist ein weiterer Unterschied zur Ukraine.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. November 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht vergleichen.



Eigentlich schon.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Präsident der Ukraine wurde abgesetzt und ein neuer wurde gewählt.



Undemokratisch geputscht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> In dem Zeitraum haben sich die Ostbereiche der Ukraine abgesetzt und fingen an zu kämpfen.



Entweder gilt das Recht für gewaltsame Putsche für alle in der Ukraine, dann dürfen das auch die Ostukrainier, oder für gar keinen.



Threshold schrieb:


> In Syrien gab es nie einen Regierungswechsel. Assad ist und bleibt Diktator und das ist ein weiterer Unterschied zur Ukraine.



Bestreitet das jemand? Und seit wann ist das ein Problem für den Westen, dass es ein Diktator gibt?

Außerdem ist Assad nunmal die rechtmäßige Regierung Syriens. Die Unterstützung Russlands ist einfach mal vom Völkerrecht gedeckt, die Untertützung des Westens an die Rebellen ist das nicht.


----------



## GodLikeMonsterkill (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich liebe diese Lügengebilde.... ....nicht!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLVgDyErb90


----------



## noname545 (3. Dezember 2015)

ich verfolge das Thema schon seit einigen Tagen, und verstehe immer noch nicht warum die Türkei den Jet abgeschossen hat. Vor allem die beweise von Russland und Türkei sind, wie soll ich sagen "merkwürdig". Die Beweise von Russland existierten ja schon vorher ,wurde ja in diesem Video wo die Lkws über die Türkisch-Syrische Grenze fahren ja gesagt. Vor dem Jet Abschuss hat aber Russland gar nicht darüber berichtet. 

Ich frage mich warum niemand die Sache aufklären kann, auf diesem Video (anscheinend von einer Drohne) sind hunderte Lkws zu sehen. Wenn tatsächlich Öl geschmuggelt wird, ist das aber ziemlich auffällig. 
Die Aktion beider Länder ist wie im Kindergarten


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2015)

noname545 schrieb:


> ich verfolge das Thema schon seit einigen Tagen, und *verstehe immer noch nicht warum die Türkei den Jet abgeschossen hat*. Vor allem die beweise von Russland und Türkei sind, wie soll ich sagen "merkwürdig".
> 
> Ich frage mich warum niemand die Sache aufklären kann, auf diesem Video (anscheinend von einer Drohne) sind hunderte Lkws zu sehen. Wenn tatsächlich Öl geschmuggelt wird, ist das aber ziemlich auffällig.
> Die Aktion beider Länder ist wie im Kindergarten



Die Türkei hat davon das es evt. zu neuen Spannungen zwischen Russland und den westlichen Ländern hätte kommen können. Neue Spannungen hätten dafür sorgen können das eine Anti-IS Allianz incl. Assad nicht zustande kommt, oder stark verzögert wird.
Die Türkei, neben den Saudis, hat Al-Nusra, IS und andere extreme Gruppierungen in Syrien in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder auf diverse weise unterstützt (Waffen, freier Grenzübertritt, medizinische Versorgung in der Türkei, Geld, ect. um Assad los zu werden.
Eine IS-Allianz der westlichen Staaten, mit Russland bedeutet aber gleichzeitig zu akzeptieren das Assad nicht einfach so verschwinden wird und evt. noch die nässten Jahre, oder vieleicht auch noch länger in Syrien an der Macht bleiben wird.
Damit wären Jahre der Investition in das Ziel Assad los zu werden hinfällig.
Für die Türkei war der Versuch durch den Abschuss für neue Spannungen zu sorgen auch kein großes Risiko, da man Mitglied der NATO ist braucht man keine unmittelbare russische Vergeltung durch militärische Maßnahmen fürchen, da Russland auch schon in der Vergangenheit mehrmals unbeabsichtigt den türkischen Luftraum bei Kampfeinsätzen gegen die Rebellengruppen verletzt hat (was nach Aussagen erfahrener Kampfpiloten, selbst amerikanischen in Grenznähe immer wieder mal passieren kann) hatte man einen plausiblen, wen auch völlig überzogenen, Vorwand Russland auf diese weise zu provozieren und da die Beziehungen zwischen Russland und dem Westen sowieso schon, durch die Ukraine auf einem Tiefpunkt sind, sowie schwer belastet, standen auch die Chancen nicht schlecht das man dadurch neue Spannungen erreicht.

Die Türkei hatte bei der Aktion also nichts zu verlieren und hätte nur gewinnen können.



noname545 schrieb:


> Die Beweise von Russland existierten ja schon vorher ,wurde ja in diesem  Video wo die Lkws über die Türkisch-Syrische Grenze fahren ja gesagt.  Vor dem Jet Abschuss hat aber Russland gar nicht darüber berichtet



Vieleicht weil man die Beziehungen zum Westen nicht noch mehr belasten wollte, immerhin will Russland erreichen das der Westen eine "Lösung" des IS-Problems mit Assad akzeptiert und nicht ohne ihn. Hätte man nun schon die Ganze Zeit zuvor auf den Machenschaften der Türkei rumgeritten hätte das die Sache wohl verkomplizieren können, vor allem wen die Türkei sich bei einer Lösung quer stellt, und auch russischen Wirtschaftsinteressen in der Türkei im Weg stehen können.
Nach dem Abschuss durch die Türkei, der wohl gezeigt hat das es den Türken nicht so besonders wichtig ist wie ihre wirtschaftlichen Beziehungen zu Russland sind, hat man in Russland wohl ebenfalls die Zurückhaltung fallen gelassen, wohl nicht zuletzt auch deshalb weil die NATO im O-Ton hat durchblicken lassen das man zwar Position auf Seiten der Türkei einnimmt, aber wohl nur um sich nicht die Blöße geben zu müssen und nicht weil man von der türkischen Version des Abschusses weit mehr überzeugt wäre als von der Version der Russen. Immerhin hat die NATO nur gesagt das der russische Kampfjet den türkischen Luftraum verletzt hat, aber nicht das es wie von der Türkei behauptet über sehr lange Zeit (mehrere Minuten) der Fall war.

Allerdings muss man auch sagen das die russischen "Beweise" über den handel mit Erdöl in die Türkei, durch den türkischen Staat, vor allem durch Erdogans Regierung, sehr dürftig sind und wohl ehr den Eindruck erwecken es würde sich dabei schlicht um Provokation handeln, wegen des Abschusses.



noname545 schrieb:


> Die Aktion beider Länder ist wie im Kindergarten



Politik ist immer wie bockige Kinder im Kindergarten, das nimmt das handeln von der Türkei und Russland nicht aus. Es geht immer darum wer es schaft bockiger als der andere zu sein um seinen Willen zu erreichen. 


Übrigens, den Artikel der deutschen Wirtschaftsnachrichten, vom 31.08.2015, fand ich auch sehr interessant:

Schmutzige Deals: Worum es im Syrien-Krieg wirklich geht– DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN

Er beleuchtet mal grob welche wirtschafltichen Interessen da unten in Syrien wirklich eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich geb dir zwar recht, aber dein Link da. Die Seite ist naja


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2015)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich geb dir zwar recht, aber dein Link da. Die Seite ist naja



Darum sage ich ja auch nur das es einen groben Überblick über die wirtschaftlichen Interessen da unten gibt, nicht das man da alles 1 zu 1 für bare Münze nehmen soll, was ich sowieso nie empfehlen würde, bei keiner Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt Seiten, bei denen man gar nichts für bare Münze nehmen sollte, wofür man nicht Bestätigungen in weiteren Quellen hat. Und dann stellt sich die Frage, warum man nicht diese Quellen verlinkt...

(Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass die Deutsch-Russischen-Nachrichten ihr NATO-Bashing ungewöhnlich subtil anbringen. Zusammenpassen tut das Ganze trotzdem vorne wie hinten nicht. Putin hat jahrelang Preisdumping gegen die OPEC betrieben, jetzt sollen sie zusammenarbeiten? Die Saudis sollen eine Pipeline in die Türkei bauen, um Europa zu beliefern, dabei gibt es bekanntermaßen keine Pipelinekapazitäten aus der Türkei nach Europa und die Verschiffungsstrecke aus Ägypten wäre quasi gleichlang? Und auf die Idee kommen sie, nachdem sie Europa jahrzehntelang ohne Pipeline beliefert haben und zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem keine großen Steigerungen im Ölgeschäft mehr zu erwarten sind? Und die Pipeline nimmt zielstrebig den wohl konfliktreichsten Verlauf, der diesseits von Israel -das nur knapp verfehlt wird- überhaupt denkbar ist? Yeah. Glaub ich sofort...)


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Februar 2016)

Ach gucke einer an und das nachdem hier immer behauptet wurde das Russland ja nur Assads Truppen unterstützen täte und die "Guten" bombadiert:



> Kurdische  Truppen haben mit massiver Luftunterstützung nördlich der umkämpften  syrischen Stadt Aleppo einen Luftwaffenstützpunkt von islamistischen  Rebellen erobert.
> 
> *Die Syrische Beobachtungsstelle für Menschenrechte  ging davon aus, dass die mindestens 30 Bombardements in dem Gebiet von  russischen Maschinen ausgeführt wurden.* "*Es gibt eine inoffizielle  russisch-kurdische Koordination in Syrien*", sagte der Leiter der  Beobachtungsstelle, Rami Abdel-Rahman, der Deutschen Presse-Agentur.
> 
> ...



Also tut Russland anscheinend doch was dafür den Kampf gegen den IS zu unterstüzen indem man ihn bombadiert...


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2016)

Die Kurden sind mir irgendwie sympathisch, ich meine wirklich sympathisch im Gegensatz zu Assad, den ich nur für das geringere Übel halte.


----------



## JePe (12. Februar 2016)

Assad, Aleppo, IS - sind Putin allesamt shiceegal. Er betreibt in Syrien Europapolitik, so wie er es auf der Krim getan hat und es im Donbass bis heute tut. Dafuer paktiert er mit den jeweiligen Feinden seines Feindes - und Kurden sind eben nicht gut auf Tuerken zu sprechen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2016)

Assad ist Putin mitnichten egal. Zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Grad.

In Syrien hat Russland seinen einzigen Mittelmeerstützpunkt und das ist der Punkt. Assads Regime ist Russland treu ergeben, ergo ist der Stützpunkt nicht in Gefahr.

Was würde wohl passieren, wenn die moderaten Rebellen, die wahlweise vom Westen, der Türkei und den Golfstaaten finanziert werden, gewinnen?

Und letztendlich ist Putin der einzige der im Moment eine dauerhafte Lösung schafffen will. Nach 5 Jahren Bürgerkrieg ist das auch langsam Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Putin interessiert sich für seine Interessen.
Wenn eine neue Regierung ihm das und das zusagt, wird es dem zustimmen.
Alles andere ist uninteressant für Putin.

Ist doch beim Westen nicht anders.
Dem ist es egal, wer da Verantwortung hat, Hauptsache die Interessen werden entsprochen. Solange das der Fall ist, bleibt alles so, wie es ist.
Deswegen bekam Mubarak Geld, deswegen bekam Gaddafi Geld.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Putin interessiert sich für seine Interessen.
> Wenn eine neue Regierung ihm das und das zusagt, wird es dem zustimmen.
> Alles andere ist uninteressant für Putin.
> 
> ...



Absolut. Sehe ich genauso.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, warum das beim Westen ok ist und bei Russland nicht.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Wieso ist es beim Westen OK?
Ich hab doch gerade gesagt, dass sowas nicht OK ist.
Die Staaten interessieren sich nicht für Menschen, sondern nur für die eigenen Interessen.
Deswegen machen wir -- also Deutschland -- Geschäfte mit China, Saudi Arabien und anderen Staaten.
Und solange die USA der Finanzmarkt Nr. 1 in der Welt ist, können sich die USA alles erlauben, niemand wird sie kritisieren, da sie alle Geschäfte mit ihnen machen wollen.
Mit den Russen machen nicht alle Geschäfte, die haben ja nichts anderes als Erdöl und Erdgas.
Und wie empfindlich die russische Wirtschaft ist, siehst du ja am sinkenden Ölpreis, der Russland sehr hart trifft.
Den USA geht der Ölpreis inzwischen am Arsch vorbei, weil sie ohne Ende Fracking betreiben. 
Und wieder ein Beispielt, dass den Konzernen und Staaten die Menschen nicht interessieren. Jeder weiß, dass Fracking erheblich Nachteile hat, trotzdem machen sie es, auch wenn in 30 Jahren der Boden verseucht ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2016)

Du findest es nicht ok, ich auch nicht und viele andere Menschen auch.

Aber in den Medien und der Politik sieht das eben anders aus. Dort wird sehr einseitig und zu Lasten Russlands geschrieben. Und das finde ich in Syrien unfair, genau wie ich es schon in der Ukraine unfair fand.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du findest es nicht ok, ich auch nicht und viele andere Menschen auch.
> 
> Aber in den Medien und der Politik sieht das eben anders aus. Dort wird sehr einseitig und zu Lasten Russlands geschrieben. Und das finde ich in Syrien unfair, genau wie ich es schon in der Ukraine unfair fand.



Natürlich wird da einseitig zu Lasten Russlands, oder jeden anderen X beliebigen Landes berichtet und geäußert. Es geht dabei um Interessen die man umsetzen will und wenn Russland da ein Konkurent ist, oder diesen Interessen im Weg steht wird halt versucht dieses Hindernis zu beseitigen, genauso wird wieder gut über Russland berichtet werden wenn Russland für eigene Interessen nützlich list. So funktioniert das nunmal und jeder der glaubt es ginge dabei in erster Linie um die Menschen, Humanität, oder die Interessen des eigenen Volkes ist schon recht naiv.
Um solche Dinge geht es nur wenn es denn anderen Dingen nützlich ist, oder man es zwingend muss weil man in der Wählergunst sonst Probleme bekommt, ect.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Sehe ich nicht so.
Es gibt schon genug kritische Stimmen -- gerade in den Medien.
Ich hab vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Doku über Fracking gesehen, dort wird genau das kritisiert, was ich auch kritisiere.
Die Regierung unter Obama -- der ja immer so dafür schwärmt, dass es so umweltfreundlich eingestellt ist -- fördert das Fracking massiv und hat für die US Konzerne, die das machen, diverse Ausnahmen geschaffen, damit sie eben keine Umweltauflagen haben und so.
Das gleiche hat die schwarz/gelbe Regierung damals auch bei uns versucht, ist aber verklagt worden und musste die "Verbesserungen" für die Industrie wieder streichen -- und darum auch ein  auf den Rechtsstaat bei uns, dass der Staat nicht einfach was machen kann, wozu er gerade Lust hat -- daher lohnt Fracking bei uns nicht, da es zu teuer ist.

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es in Syrien auch Bestrebungen nach Fracking gibt. 
Würde mich jedenfalls nicht wundern, wenn US Konzerne schon darauf warten, dass Assad abtritt und die neue Regierung jeden ins Land lässt und sich lächelnd ausbeuten lässt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2016)

> Was ist los in Syrien?



So wie ich das verstanden habe, ergab die Tornado-Aufklärung der Bundeswehr, dass in Syrien Krieg ist!
In dieser Reihe über Syrien wird eigentlich alles gesagt!
Der Postillon: Mehr Waffen genau das, was Syrien jetzt am dringendsten braucht
Der Postillon: Immer mehr LÃ¤nder bombardieren Syrien, um Morden endlich zu beenden
Der Postillon: ÃœberfÃ¼llter syrischer Luftraum: 17 Kampfflugzeuge in Massenkarambolage verwickelt
Der Postillon: Einziger anwesender Syrer auf Syrien-FriedensÂ*konferenz in Wien serviert HÃ¤ppchen
Der Postillon: FranzÃ¶sische Kampfjets bringen Gewalt wieder dahin, wo sie hingehÃ¶rt
http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/02/krisenregionen-verwechselt-syrien.html
http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/09/wegen-groen-erfolgs-internationale.html

Noch mehr ist dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen. Abgesehen davon, dass ich jeden Syrer hier willkommen heiße
Und noch ein Schmankerl zum Abschluss:
http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/01/turkei-beginnt-offensive-gegen-is-schon.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob es in Syrien auch Bestrebungen nach Fracking gibt.
> Würde mich jedenfalls nicht wundern, wenn US Konzerne schon darauf warten, dass Assad abtritt und die neue Regierung jeden ins Land lässt und sich lächelnd ausbeuten lässt.



Syrien hat keine nenneswerten Gas- (oder auch Öl-)Vorkommen, Fracking ist bei der derzeitige Ölpreislage (an der sich so schnell nichts ändern wird) wirtschaftlich vollkommen unattraktiv und es hatte noch niemand Interesse daran, Fracking außerhalb des eigenen Landes zu fördern. Es gibt wesentlich billigere und einfachere Verfahren, "irgendwo" auf der Welt an fossile Brennstoffe zu kommen. Das die USA und einige andere Länder (z.B. Kanada. EU-Staaten sind afaik nicht über die Theorie hinausgekommen) in den letzten Jahren massiv auf unkonventionelle Vorkommen (auch z.B. Teersand) gesetzt haben, hatte drei bis vier komplett andere Gründe:
- der Ölpreis war so hoch, dass es sich auch wirtschaftlich rechnete
- Rohstoffe im eigenen Land zu fördern ist volkswirtschaftlich sehr sinnvoll (gesteigerte Wirtschaftsleistung und vor allem sehr viel weniger Kapitalabfluss ins Ausland - bin hin zu einem Nettogewinn durch Rohstoffexporte)
- die stärksten Unterstützer haben damit einer Reihe von Widersachern (Russland, Venezuela, einen Teil der Golfstaaten) das Geschäft versaut
- die Zeit drängt. Selbst in den USA hat sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen, dass wir nur noch einen kleinen Teil der bekannten fossilen Brennstoffe verbrennen können. Wer das nicht !jetzt! macht, hat in 50-100 Jahren nur noch uninteressante Sauriermatsche im Boden liegen, an der er keinen Cent mehr verdienen wird.


----------



## schlumpi13 (15. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Syrien hat keine nenneswerten Gas- (oder auch Öl-)Vorkommen...



Ja genau!
Deshalb hat ja auch das syrische "Ministry of Petroleum and Mineral Resources" 2010 verkündet, sie säßen auf weiteren 37 Milliarden Tonnen Schieferöl und das in nur 250m Tiefe...
Der Bürgerkrieg in Syrien brach im März 2011 aus. 

Tja, da hat die USA ja nicht lange gefackelt!


Syrian Oil and Gaz News » ????? » Allaw : 37 billion tons of shale oil stone estimated in the region of Aleppo Khanasser


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Tja, da hat die USA ja nicht lange gefackelt!



Die Russen waren noch schneller, die hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt schon die neuen Waffen an Assad geliefert.


----------



## ARCdefender (15. Februar 2016)

Wenn das da so weiter geht wie die letzten beiden Tage, werden wir wohl das Ende des Monats nicht mehr in Frieden erleben.
Das ist mehr als Brand-gefährlich, die Situation die dort gerade herrscht.


----------



## schlumpi13 (16. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen waren noch schneller, die hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt schon die neuen Waffen an Assad geliefert.



Das ist das Tolle an 1Satz-Antworten! Man kann etwas andeuten, unterstellen und sich hinterher immer herausreden, dass man das ja nie gesagt oder gemeint hätte!

* Was wolltest du uns mit deinem einen Satz denn nun genau mitteilen?*


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Das ist das Tolle an 1Satz-Antworten! Man kann etwas andeuten, unterstellen und sich hinterher immer herausreden, dass man das ja nie gesagt oder gemeint hätte!
> 
> * Was wolltest du uns mit deinem einen Satz denn nun genau mitteilen?*



Das gleiche, was du mit deinem Satz ausdrücken wolltest.
Du hast die Schuld dem Westen gegeben.
Ich gebe die Schuld den Russen, hätten sie keine Waffen an Assad geliefert, hätte er den Krieg gegen sein Volk nicht führen können.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Februar 2016)

Sind die Russen auch daran schuld, dass die Türken mit dem IS kooperieren und deren Öl kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

Und was hat die Türkei mit den USA zu tun?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche, was du mit deinem Satz ausdrücken wolltest.
> Du hast die Schuld dem Westen gegeben.
> Ich gebe die Schuld den Russen, hätten sie keine Waffen an Assad geliefert, hätte er den Krieg gegen sein Volk nicht führen können.



Russland hat diesen Krieg aber nicht begonnen. Russland  ist aber gewillt ihn zu beenden. Der Westen hat nur dafür gesorgt, dass der Bürgerkrieg 5 Jahre gedauert hat. Wer gegen Assad ist, will nur einen weitern failed state. Warum auch immer man das will.


----------



## Ich 15 (16. Februar 2016)

Assad bleibt egal wie man es dreht ein Massenmörder. Aus diesem Grund sollte man ihn nicht unterstützen. Außerdem wird Assad auch gar nicht vom Westen bombardiert.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat die Türkei mit den USA zu tun?



Ähm NATO


----------



## aloha84 (16. Februar 2016)

Russland wird den Krieg in Syrien nicht beenden, weil sie es nicht können. Genauso wenig wie die USA.
Momentan gehe ich von einem Zerfall Syriens und einem Teil des Iraks aus. Ergebnis wird ein "Teilsyrien", "Teilirak", "IS" und zersplitterte Kleinststaaten sein, eventuell beinhaltet einer davon einen reinen kurdischen Staat.
Syrien ist durch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Februar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Assad bleibt egal wie man es dreht ein Massenmörder. Aus diesem Grund sollte man ihn nicht unterstützen.



Was wäre denn eine realistische Alternative zu Assad?



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Außerdem wird Assad auch gar nicht vom Westen bombardiert.



Der Westen, die Türkei und die Golfstaaten versorgen die "moderaten" Terroristen mit Geld und Waffen. Nur deswegen tobt der krig noch. Sonst hätte Assad schon längst gewonnen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Russland wird den Krieg in Syrien nicht beenden, weil sie es nicht können. Genauso wenig wie die USA.
> Momentan gehe ich von einem Zerfall Syriens und einem Teil des Iraks aus. Ergebnis wird ein "Teilsyrien", "Teilirak", "IS" und zersplitterte Kleinststaaten sein, eventuell beinhaltet einer davon einen reinen kurdischen Staat.
> Syrien ist durch.



Deshalb will der Westen ja jetzt auch so panisch eine feuerpause und flugverbotszone ne? die haben angst das russland siegen wird, so siehts doch mal aus.


----------



## aloha84 (16. Februar 2016)

Ob mit oder ohne Feuerpause, das Ergebnis bleibt das gleiche.
Assad bleibt im Sattel, zumindest noch eine Weile. Aber er wird nicht Staatsoberhaupt des heutigen Syriens bleiben.....sondern eines kleineren "Neusyriens".
Der Rest bleibt wie beschrieben.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Momentan gehe ich von einem Zerfall Syriens und einem Teil des Iraks aus. Ergebnis wird ein "Teilsyrien", "Teilirak", "IS" und zersplitterte Kleinststaaten sein, eventuell beinhaltet einer davon einen reinen kurdischen Staat.



Einen eigenständigen kuridischen Staat werden die Türken nie akzeptieren, ehr marschieren die ohne Rückendeckung in das kurdische Gebiet ein un besetzen es militärisch als das die denn Kurden das zugestehen würden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Einen eigenständigen kuridischen Staat werden die Türken nie akzeptieren, ehr marschieren die ohne Rückendeckung in das kurdische Gebiet ein un besetzen es militärisch als das die denn Kurden das zugestehen würden.


Aber dann wird es einen "plausiblen" Grund geben, warum der Westen das akzeptieren wird[emoji38]


----------



## aloha84 (16. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Einen eigenständigen kuridischen Staat werden die Türken nie akzeptieren, ehr marschieren die ohne Rückendeckung in das kurdische Gebiet ein un besetzen es militärisch als das die denn Kurden das zugestehen würden.



Ich behaupte ja auch nicht das diese Staaten die nächsten Jahre oder Jahrzehnte "anerkannt" oder stabil bleiben.
Assad wird aber nicht mehr über Gesamtsyrien regieren, und auch der Irak wird Teile aufgeben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2016)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> Ja genau!
> Deshalb hat ja auch das syrische "Ministry of Petroleum and Mineral Resources" 2010 verkündet, sie säßen auf weiteren 37 Milliarden Tonnen Schieferöl und das in nur 250m Tiefe...
> Der Bürgerkrieg in Syrien brach im März 2011 aus.
> 
> Tja, da hat die USA ja nicht lange gefackelt!




Ich bin ganz sicher, dass die USA mit ihren 600 Milliarden Tonnen Schieferölreserven, die sie bislang noch nicht einmal fördern, weil sie mehr als genug konventionelle Vorkommen haben, ungeheuer scharf darauf sind, Abermilliarden in den Wiederaufbau und die politische Stabilisierung eines zerstörten Landes zu investieren, in der Hoffnung dass dann ein paar US-Unternehmen 300-400 m tiefe Tagebaue anlegen können um weitere 37 Milliarden Tönnchen zu fördern.


Nächstes Projekt der EvilEnergyExtremists:
Zentralrussland erobern und die ergiebigen Kornkammern zum Betrieb großer Hamster-Dynamo-Farmen nutzen!


----------



## schlumpi13 (17. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche, was du mit deinem Satz ausdrücken wolltest.
> Du hast die Schuld dem Westen gegeben.
> Ich gebe die Schuld den Russen, hätten sie keine Waffen an Assad geliefert, hätte er den Krieg gegen sein Volk nicht führen können.





Schön, wie du meine Worte verdrehst! Ich hatte *USA* geschrieben und nicht *der Westen*!

Assad führt keinen Krieg gegen sein eigenes Volk, sondern gegen* Terrorristen, Rebellengruppen und Kanibalen,* die von den USA und ihren Verbündeten ausgebildet, finanziert und bewaffnet werden!
Die meisten dieser Terroristen sind noch nicht mal syrische Staatsbürger und werden von außen eingeschleust.
Die "Unterstützung" dieser "gemäßigten" Gruppierungen durch den Westen ist völkerrechtswidrig!

Syrien rüstet erst seit 2007, nach dem die Nachricht öffentlich bekannt wurde, dass die USA plane, Syrien überfallen zu wollen, massiv auf. 
Die von den Russen gelieferten Flugabwehrsysteme und Seezielflugkörper tragen meiner Meinung nach massiv zu Sicherung des Friedens und der Verteidigung eines Landes bei.
Wie merkwürdig, dass du die Schuld nicht bei den Kriegstreibern und Angreifern siehst, sondern bei Assad und den Russen. 

*Und jetzt erkläre mir doch bitte mal, wie Assad Flugabwehrsysteme und Seezielflugkörper gegen die eigene Bevölkerung einsetzt!

Syrien: Rebell isst Herz eines Assad-Soldats - SPIEGEL ONLINE


*


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz sicher, dass die USA mit ihren 600 Milliarden Tonnen  Schieferölreserven, die sie bislang noch nicht einmal fördern, weil sie  mehr als genug konventionelle Vorkommen haben, ungeheuer scharf darauf  sind, Abermilliarden in den Wiederaufbau und die politische  Stabilisierung eines zerstörten Landes zu investieren, in der Hoffnung  dass dann ein paar US-Unternehmen 300-400 m tiefe Tagebaue anlegen  können um weitere 37 Milliarden Tönnchen zu fördern.
> 
> 
> Nächstes Projekt der EvilEnergyExtremists:
> Zentralrussland erobern und die ergiebigen Kornkammern zum Betrieb großer Hamster-Dynamo-Farmen nutzen!



Ich war es nicht, der den USA ihre Schieferölreserven negierte, so wie du das mit Syrien gemacht hast!
Ich sprach auch nicht von 300 - 400m Tiefe!
Und da du von "Tagebau" schreibst, merkt man, dass du vom Thema keine Ahnung hast!

Syrien war 2011 komplett zerstört? ... und die USA greift solch ein Land an? XD


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2016)

... noch so ein speichelspritzender "Amerika ist der Teufel"-Schreier.

Also "die USA" und ihre "Verbuendeten" sind schuld am Krieg in Syrien. Nicht etwa ein alawitischer Despot, der mit Armee und Geheimdienst sein zu (damals) etwa 70% aus Sunniten bestehendes Volk unterdrueckt. Was der UN-Sicherheitsrat im August 2011 auch verurteilt und durch die UNSMIS hat beobachten lassen. Die haette auch die Umsetzung des von al-Assad eigentlich angenommenen 6 Punkte-Vorschlags ueberwachen sollen, der Dinge wie die Freilassung politischer Gefangener, Bewegungsfreiheit fuer humanitaere Organisationen und Journalisten und Versammlungsfreiheit fuer alle Syrer beinhaltet hatte. Wozu es aber nie kam, weil ... ach Ja. Wegen den USA und ihren Verbuendeten und dieser Voelkerrechtssache.

Wenn weisslackierte LKWs jahrelang die ukrainische Grenze missachten, wenn "Rebellen" im Donbass gedrillt und mit Waffen versorgt werden und die Ukraine per Referendum zerschlagen wird, dann kannst Du damit bemerkenswert gut schlafen. Doppelmoral © detected?

Gibt es fuer die behaupteten 37 Milliarden Tonnen Schieferoel eine neutrale, nachpruefbare Quelle (denn der Betreiber von syria-oil.com ist nicht zu ermitteln; die Webseite wird bei enom.com in ... tada! ... Washington gehostet)? Ich habe lediglich eine gefunden, die von 50 Milliarden in ganz Syrien spricht, nicht Aleppo. Das uebrigens gerade von Russland ueberrannt wird, nicht den USA und ihren Verbuendeten. Aber vielleicht sollte ich es auch einfach als Fortschritt begreifen, dass es an den Bombern diesmal immerhin Hoheitsabzeichen gibt?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> ... noch so ein speichelspritzender "Amerika ist der Teufel"-Schreier.
> 
> Also "die USA" und ihre "Verbuendeten" sind schuld am Krieg in Syrien. Nicht etwa ein alawitischer Despot, der mit Armee und Geheimdienst sein zu (damals) etwa 70% aus Sunniten bestehendes Volk unterdrueckt. Was der UN-Sicherheitsrat im August 2011 auch verurteilt und durch die UNSMIS hat beobachten lassen. Die haette auch die Umsetzung des von al-Assad eigentlich angenommenen 6 Punkte-Vorschlags ueberwachen sollen, der Dinge wie die Freilassung politischer Gefangener, Bewegungsfreiheit fuer humanitaere Organisationen und Journalisten und Versammlungsfreiheit fuer alle Syrer beinhaltet hatte. Wozu es aber nie kam, weil ... ach Ja. Wegen den USA und ihren Verbuendeten und dieser Voelkerrechtssache.
> 
> ...



Ach herrlich...
Das es dort unten vor allem um türkische und saudische Interessen geht vergesst ihr beide in eurem Bemühen darum dem anderen aufzuzeigen wer nun der bösere von beiden ist, die USA, oder Russland. 
Es war die Türkei das schon vor vielen Jahren turkmenische Terroristen in  Syrien mit Waffen beliefert hat, mit Geld und Ausbildung versorgte und es waren die Türkei und die Saudis die Al-Nusra und denn IS massiv unterstüzten nachdem dort unten der Bürgerkrieg ausgebrochen ist.
Und es ist die Türkei die nach wie vor versucht die Bemühungen dort unten, durch Angriffe auf syrische Kurden, denn Abschuss von russischen Maschinen, usw. zu torpedieren wo sie nur kann um ihre jahrelangen Investitionen, die grade von Assad und Russland eingestampft werden nicht zu verlieren.
Nicht umsonst drängen die Türken darauf Bodentruppen nach Syrien zu entsenden und bieten an selbst mit nach Syrien rein zu gehen, aber merkwürdigerweise auch erst nachdem sich abgezeichnet hat das Assad mit der Hilfe Russlands plötzlich äußerst erfolgreiche Offensiven gegen Al-Nusra und turkmensische Rebellengruppen im Norden auf die Wege bringt. 

In Syrien ging es aslo nicht primär um russische oder amerikanische Interessen, das es jetzt auch um russiche Interessen geht liegt einzig und alleine daran das Russlands einziger Verbündeter in der Region, durch saudische und türkische Machenschaften, vor der Niederlage stand.


----------



## poiu (17. Februar 2016)

Das ist der Punkt, die Russen sind nicht die Bösen und die Ami nicht die Guten, es geht schlicht und ergreifend um eigene Interessen und jeder will da seine durchdrücken, siehe Ukraine, Afganistan ...... alles schlicht Geopolitische Interessen.


zum Bombardement des Krankenhauses fällt mir mal FEFE ein


Fefes Blog


----------



## schlumpi13 (18. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> ... noch so ein speichelspritzender "Amerika ist der Teufel"-Schreier.


Immer mit einem Witz am Anfang ...  


Netter Ansatz - und du hast den bösen Giftgasdiktator vergessen, der seine Bevölkerung vergast.
Ach stimmt ja, dass waren ja unsere "gemäßigten" Terroristen!

Aber man braucht natürlich Gründe für die Öffentlichkeit, um seine wirklichen Interessen zu verschleiern!

Du hast Probleme mit Humanität?
Kein Wunder, dass dir Kopfabschneider, Terroristen und Kanibalen da viel besser gefallen! 


@ Nightslaver

Wo habe ich etwas vergessen?
Ich schrieb  "USA und ihren Verbündeten". 
Die Türkei ist NATO-Mitglied, die Saudis sind unsere Verbündeten.



			
				Nightslaver;8040461I schrieb:
			
		

> In Syrien ging es aslo nicht primär um russische oder amerikanische Interessen..


Was für ein Blödsinn!

Seit 2003 plant die USA Syrien zu überfallen. Seit 2007 weiß das die Öffentlichkeit! 
Zwischen 2004 und 2008 führte die USA mehrfach terroristische Operationen in Syrien durch!  
Seit 2006 wird die syrische Opposition durch die CIA aufgebaut!

Syrien ist von großer geopolitischer Bedeutsamkeit! 
Syrien ist ein treuer Verbündeter Russlands und die Nachbarschaft mit dem Iran macht es noch attraktiver.

Katar scheinst du als einen der größten Player vergessen zu haben! Katar unterstützt seit 2011 die Terroristen mit Waffen und Geld, um die syrische Regierung zu stürzen.

Es geht hier in diesem Konflikt weder um Demokratie oder Menschenrechte in Syrien!
Grund für den ganzen Mist ist einzig allein: die Belieferung Europas mit Öl und Gas!

Es geht um diese beiden Pipelines und darum, dass der Westen seinen Willen nicht bekommt:
Qatar-Turkey pipeline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Iran-Iraq-Syria pipeline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Die USA ist ganz sicher nicht der Handlanger für Saudi Arabien, Katar und die Türkei -  sondern die treibende Kraft!
...und das syrische Öl ist eigentlich nur ein netter kleiner Bonus!

Die Russen werden weder ihren Militärstützpunkt aufgeben, noch eine Katar-Türkei Pipeline akzeptieren können. Sie werden Syrien weiterhin im Einklang mit dem Völkerrecht unterstützen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

Die Türkei gibt also indrekt zu, dass sie die Terrroisten unterstüten:

Turkey will not allow Syrian town of Azaz to fall to Kurdish militia: PM
| Reuters

Der türkische Ministerpräsident erklärt, dass kurdische Rebellen durch türkischen Artilleriebeschuss daran gehindert wurden, die syrische Stadt Azaz einzunehmen.

Na jetzt dürfen mal alle raten, wer zur Zeit Azaz kontrolliert? Teile der FSA; Teile der Al-Nusra-Front und Teile der Islamischen Front.

Was gibt eigentlich der Türkei das Recht, syrisches Staatsgebiet zu beschiessen? Ist das nicht Völkerrechtsbruch?

Fliegt die Türkei jetzt aus der G20 und werden Sanktionen fällig? Fragen über Fragen.

Turkei und Syrien: Die Kurden in Syrien: Freund oder Feind? | tagesschau.de

Und die Türkei lässt wieder 800 Kämpfer über ihre Grenze, darunter natürlich auch Anhänger der IS.

Hier kann man schön sehen, wer den Krieg am brennen hält.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Februar 2016)

Letztendlich werden die Russen jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen machen,

die werden jetzt einen Korridor schaffen, um die Versorgung durch die Türkei zu unterbrechen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In Syrien ging es aslo nicht primär um russische oder amerikanische Interessen, das es jetzt auch um russiche Interessen geht liegt einzig und alleine daran das Russlands einziger Verbündeter in der Region, durch saudische und türkische Machenschaften, vor der Niederlage stand.



Die Liste kannst du lange Fortsetzen. Spätestens seit Beginn des Bürgerkriegs hat jeder größere internationale Player (einschließlich USA und Russland, aber auch diverse EU-Staaten, der Iran, arabische Staaten,...) irgend einen lokalen Partner unterstützt. Das Problem: Kein einziger dieser Partner war eine friedliche, demokratisch orientierte Kraft => Stellvertreterkrieg 2.0: Jetzt endlich auch mit mehr als zwei Teilnehmern 

Die Türkei, Russland und die USA sind neben den großen Geldgebern Iran und Saudi-Arabien (welche Partner der letzten beiden genannten sind...) aber tatsächlich die wichtigsten Anteilhaber. Die USA weil sie noch immer großen Einfluss im Irak haben, von dem schon kurz nach Beginn die Kontrolle über weite Teile Nordostsysriens ausging. Russland, weil sie ihrem syrischem Stützpunkt großes Geostrategisches Interesse beimessen und Putin wohl nur einen abhängigen Diktator als Garantie für dessen Erhalt annehmen wird und die Türkei, weil sie kurdische Seperatisten im eigenen Land endgültig nicht mehr kontrollieren können, wenn zwei Drittel Kurdistans unabhängig werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2016)

Ein Pulverfass. 

Syrien: Saudi-Arabien will Rebellen mit Boden-Luft-Raketen ausstatten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ein Pulverfass.
> 
> Syrien: Saudi-Arabien will Rebellen mit Boden-Luft-Raketen ausstatten - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Dann werden ja wohl bald Sanktionen gegen Saudi-Arabien und der Ausschluss aus der G20 erfolgen.

Schließlich liefern sie schwere Waffen für Rebellen die gegen die rechtmäßige Regierung kämpfen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2016)

Sanktionen? Wenn die Rebellen russische, türkische, amerikanische, französische oder deutsche Militärflugzeuge runterholen, denn die fliegen dort ja zu Hauf rum, dann haben wir Probleme, die sich mit keiner Sanktion dieser Welt aus der Welt schaffen lassen. Boden-Luft-Raketen in den Händen von Rebellen sind brandgefährlich für Feind UND Freund, deswegen wurden die bislang auch nicht ausgegeben. Bei der Meldung kann es sich eigentlich nur um einen vorgezogenen Aprilscherz handeln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Sanktionen? Wenn die Rebellen russische, türkische, amerikanische, französische oder deutsche Militärflugzeuge runterholen, denn die fliegen dort ja zu Hauf rum, dann haben wir Probleme, die sich mit keiner Sanktion dieser Welt aus der Welt schaffen lassen. Boden-Luft-Raketen in den Händen von Rebellen sind brandgefährlich für Feind UND Freund, deswegen wurden die bislang auch nicht ausgegeben. Bei der Meldung kann es sich eigentlich nur um einen vorgezogenen Aprilscherz handeln.



Glaub mal, die werden die Dinger schon mit den richtigen Informationen speisen, damit es keinen türkischen, amerikanischen, französische oder deutschen Jets trifft.

Freund-Feind-Erkennung – Wikipedia

Die wollen russische Jets runterholen, weil Assad (dank russischer Hilfe) am gewinnen ist.

Saudi-Arabien ist doch neben der Türkei der größte Unterstützer der Terroristen. Und jetzt sieht es so aus, als wenn die Terroristen nicht gewinnen werden. 

Aber wenn die einen russichen Jet über Syrien runterholen, dann wird Moskau Riad dafür hoffentlich eine Anwort präsentieren, die sich gewaschen hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2016)

Es sind Rebellen. Wenn diese Freund-Feind-Erkennung nicht hundertprozentig idiotensicher ist, dann kann das böse enden. 

Abgesehen  davon sollte  Saudi-Arabien sich Russland nicht zum Feind machen. Die  haben dort unten weiß Gott schon genug Feinde. Und wir brauchen nicht  noch mehr Flüchtlinge. Fehlt noch, dass wir hier ein paar hunderttausend Saudis aufnehmen "müssen".


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Es sind Rebellen. Wenn diese Freund-Feind-Erkennung nicht hundertprozentig idiotensicher ist, dann kann das böse enden.
> 
> Abgesehen  davon sollte  Saudi-Arabien sich Russland nicht zum Feind machen. Die  haben dort unten weiß Gott schon genug Feinde. Und wir brauchen nicht  noch mehr Flüchtlinge. Fehlt noch, dass wir hier ein paar hunderttausend Saudis aufnehmen "müssen".



Wir schaffen das 

Außerdem Saudis nehmen wir doch gerne, die sind doch unsere Verbündeten, das sind doch die guten


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Es sind Rebellen. Wenn diese Freund-Feind-Erkennung nicht hundertprozentig idiotensicher ist, dann kann das böse enden.
> 
> Abgesehen  davon sollte  Saudi-Arabien sich Russland nicht zum Feind machen. Die  haben dort unten weiß Gott schon genug Feinde. Und wir brauchen nicht  noch mehr Flüchtlinge. Fehlt noch, dass wir hier ein paar hunderttausend Saudis aufnehmen "müssen".



Die Saudis würde ich in so einem Fall direkt zurück schicken. Die können dann da Klinken putzen gehen wo sie Jahre zuvor nur die Nase gerümpft haben und ihre politischen Ränkespiele abgezogen haben und am Geld, um sich selbst zu helfen dürfte es ihnen ja ohnehin nicht mangeln, können ja dann für ein paar Jahre irgendwo in Ägypten in einem 5 Sterne-Hotel einschecken, als Flüchtlingsunterkunft.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2016)

Stimmt. Bei uns gibts ja nur 3-Sterne-Hotel. 

Flüchtlinge in Berlin: Senat will Hotelzimmer anmieten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Sorry ... konnts mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## 100001 (20. Februar 2016)

lol zu dicht


----------



## Aegon (20. Februar 2016)

Interessant, dass der User über mir jetzt gesperrt ist...  
Nein, das hat sicher nichts mit einer Unterdrückung der "Meinungsfreiheit" oder Zensur zu tun


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das mit seinem Beitrag hier zu tun hat.

Da musst du eher in andere Threads gehen.


----------



## Aegon (20. Februar 2016)

Dann ist das mein Fehler; da das hier sein letzter Beitrag war, dachte ich, das wäre auch der Grund für die Sperre. Die betroffenen Beiträge wurde dann wohl schon gelöscht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Richtig. Sonst wäre der Beitrag nämlich von einem Mod bearbeitet oder gelöscht worden.


----------



## poiu (1. März 2016)

sehenswertes Interview mit Assad

Syriens Prasident im Gesprach: "Bis das Volk mich nicht mehr will" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

poiu schrieb:


> sehenswertes Interview mit Assad
> 
> Syriens Prasident im Gesprach: "Bis das Volk mich nicht mehr will" | tagesschau.de



Danke für den Link, sehr lesenswert.

Vorallem folgende Aussage ist sehr treffend:



			
				Tagesschau schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Frage nach seiner Meinung zur deutschen Flüchtlingspolitik antwortet Assad mit einer Gegenfrage: "Wie könnten wir es nicht gut finden, wenn Flüchtlinge aufgenommen werden, die ihr Land auf Grund der herrschenden Not verlassen?" Doch darauf folgt schnell ein "aber": "*Wäre es nicht noch humanitärer, diesen Menschen ein Verbleiben in ihrem Land zu ermöglichen?", fragt Assad und meint: Der Westen sollte gegen den Terrorismus angehen und sich "nicht in Angelegenheiten seines Landes einmischen. Das wäre aus humanitärer Sicht besser." Die Nichteinmischung wäre doch außerdem für Deutschland "weniger kostspielig" sagt der Machthaber.*



Das ist der springende Punkt.

Wie müssen darauf hinarbeiten, dass die Syrier zurück nach Syrien können. Dafür müssen wir Assad helfen, endlich den Kampf gegen den Terrorismus in seinem Land zu gewinnen, damit Syrien wieder stabil wird. Dann können endlich alle Syrier zurückgeschickt werden.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Nur fliehen die  Leute nicht vor den Terroristen sondern vor Assad. Scheinst du nicht verstehen zu wollen.
Bedeutet also: Solange Assad an der Macht ist, werden diese Menschen niemals nach Syrien zurück kehren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur fliehen die  Leute nicht vor den Terroristen sondern vor Assad. Scheinst du nicht verstehen zu wollen.
> Bedeutet also: Solange Assad an der Macht ist, werden diese Menschen niemals nach Syrien zurück kehren.



Und ich habe schon mehrfach gefragt, wie soll die Alternative zu Assad aussehen?

Ein weiteres Libyen, ein weiterer Irak? Ein weiterer failed state, den Terroristen als Aufmarschgebiet benutzen?

Wo ist das die bessere Alternative als Assad? Die Leute sollen sich halt einfach mal bisschen zusammenreisen, dann klappt das auch.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Das weiß niemand, wie Syrien nach Assad aussehen wird, aber man kann es sich denken, denn das ist nun mal eine Diktatur und die Post Diktatur ist immer ein Machtvakuum, wo jeder versucht, an den Kuchen heranzukommen.
Und da Assads Clan in der Minderheit ist, wird es ihm so ergehen, wie Saddam und Co.
Entweder geht er ins Exil -- Russland bietet sich da ja an, aber kein Ex Diktator will ja ins Exil nach Russland, die meisten versuchen in den USA oder Frankreich unter zu kommen -- oder er wird irgendwann neben Saddam baumeln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das weiß niemand, wie Syrien nach Assad aussehen wird, aber man kann es sich denken, denn das ist nun mal eine Diktatur und die Post Diktatur ist immer ein Machtvakuum, wo jeder versucht, an den Kuchen heranzukommen.
> Und da Assads Clan in der Minderheit ist, wird es ihm so ergehen, wie Saddam und Co.
> Entweder geht er ins Exil -- Russland bietet sich da ja an, aber kein Ex Diktator will ja ins Exil nach Russland, die meisten versuchen in den USA oder Frankreich unter zu kommen -- oder er wird irgendwann neben Saddam baumeln.



Man kann aber eine Prognose abgeben, vorallem im arabischen Raum.

Es ist doch einfach mal so, dass die Diktatoren die extremen Kräften am besten im Zaun halten konnten, eben weil sie Diktatoren waren und keine Samthandschuhe angezogen haben.

Nach Assad wird Syrien ein Aufmarschgebiet für den IS und Al-Quaida. Kann in niemandes Interesse sein.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Ja, gut. Du willst also, dass die Leute dort von den Regimen gefoltert und getötet werden, damit du in Ruhe leben und in Reichtum schwelgen kannst?
Unfassbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, gut. Du willst also, dass die Leute dort von den Regimen gefoltert und getötet werden, damit du in Ruhe leben und in Reichtum schwelgen kannst?
> Unfassbar.



Ja, gut. Du willst also, dass das Land dort von Terroristen regiert wird, die ihren Terror dann in die ganze Welt exportieren und unsere Leben bedrohen?

Unfassbar.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur fliehen die  Leute nicht vor den Terroristen sondern vor Assad. Scheinst du nicht verstehen zu wollen.
> Bedeutet also: Solange Assad an der Macht ist, werden diese Menschen niemals nach Syrien zurück kehren.



Das so nicht ganz richtig, sie fliehen oft vor allen. Wenn Assad nicht bombadiert wüten die Terroristen oder greifen Wohngebiete an, sind es nicht die Terroristen sind es Bomben der Amerikaner, oder Russen, oder "Rebellen"oder Kurden.
Zusammengefasst, sie fliehen weil Krieg herrscht und jeder jeden beschießt und bombadiert, während die Zivilisten zwischen allen Partein festsitzen. 
Nur zu sagen alle die da fliehen fliehen nur vor Assad ist auch zu einfach betachtet.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Hmm. Die Leute wollten eine Veränderungen. Assad hat Panzer und Bomben geschickt.
Danach kamen Al Nusra und IS:
Wer war also zuerst da?
Genau.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm. Die Leute wollten eine Veränderungen. Assad hat Panzer und Bomben geschickt.
> Danach kamen Al Nusra und IS:
> Wer war also zuerst da?
> Genau.



Und trotzdem sind nicht alle geflohen als nur Assads Panzer und Flugzeuge gerollt sind. Viele sind erst wesentlich später abgehauen als Al Nusra, der IS, die freie syrische Armee, die Kurden und wer da noch alles kämpft sich gegenseitig die Köpfe eingeschossen haben und die Besitzer von Sieldungen und Siedlungsteilen teilweise mehrmals täglich wechselten.

Viele sind also geflohen weil der Krieg immer häftiger tobte und kein Ende nahm!
Hätte nur Assad und die FSA gekämpft wären wohl die meisten geblieben weil die Front recht schnell weitergezogen wäre und die Kämpfe nie die Intensität gehabt hätten die sie später entwickelt haben.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Keine Sorge, das Land wird irgendwann leer sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm. Die Leute wollten eine Veränderungen. Assad hat Panzer und Bomben geschickt.
> Danach kamen Al Nusra und IS:
> Wer war also zuerst da?
> Genau.



Wer ist noch da, wenn einer geht?
Genau. Und wie ein Blick in den Nordirak zeigt, wären unter Islamistischer Führung weiterhin deutlich mehr Flüchtlinge zu erwarten, als es unter Assad gab.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2016)

Jop die aus dem Irak und Afgahnistan kann man ihm ja nicht anlasten.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer ist noch da, wenn einer geht?
> Genau. Und wie ein Blick in den Nordirak zeigt, wären unter  Islamistischer Führung weiterhin deutlich mehr Flüchtlinge zu erwarten,  als es unter Assad gab.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Jop die aus dem Irak und Afgahnistan kann man ihm ja nicht anlasten.



Ach ich dachte es sei inzwischen schon Mode das man Assad auch für schlechtes Wetter, Ernteausfälle, umgefallene Reissäcke und Warzen verantwortlich machen würde.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2016)

Für Ernteausfälle in Syrien auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für Ernteausfälle in Syrien auf jeden Fall.



Nicht nur Assad, auch die FSA, Al-Nusra, IS, usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ich dachte es sei inzwischen schon Mode das man Assad auch für schlechtes Wetter, Ernteausfälle, umgefallene Reissäcke und Warzen verantwortlich machen würde.



Nein, das ist falsch. Assad sorgt nicht für schlechtes, sondern für Bombenwetter. Das sorgt dann für Ernteausfälle (und damit für einzeln stehende Reissäcke, die umfallen) und mangelnde medizinsche Behandlung von Warzen.

Heißt aber nicht, dass Assad das Schlechteste ist, was der Gegend passieren. Zumindest ich stelle nur vehement in Frage, dass er etwas so gutes ist, dass man ihn unterstützen sollte.


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heißt aber nicht, dass Assad das Schlechteste ist, was der Gegend passieren. Zumindest ich stelle nur vehement in Frage, dass er etwas so gutes ist, dass man ihn unterstützen sollte.



Vlt. sollte man die Frage mal etwas anders stellen 

Was hat denn dazu geführt, dass die Arabische Republik Syrien zerfallen ist ?

Oder anders gesagt, was löste denn diesen Bürgerkrieg aus? 

Diese Clanwirtschaft ist das Problem


----------



## xNeo92x (14. März 2016)

Der Bär hat seine Arbeit getan:
Syrien-Krieg: Putin ordnet Abzug von russischen Soldaten an - Politik - FAZ


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Hat er für seinen Busenfreund Assad alles geregelt?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat er für seinen Busenfreund Assad alles geregelt?



Wenigstens hat er einen, kann man ja von Merkel momentan nicht grade behaupten.


----------



## JePe (15. März 2016)

xNeo92x schrieb:


> Der Bär hat seine Arbeit getan:



Hat der Baer seine Hoehle nicht angeblich verlassen, um den IS zu bekaempfen? Mir waere neu, dass der existenziell getroffen wurde. Eher noch hat der Baer Assads Verhandlungsposition verbessert. Obwohl es darum ja angeblich nie ging.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2016)

/sign.
Eigentlich ging es um die Niederschlagung des islamistischen Terrors in Syrien. Nun lässt sich zwar darüber streiten, welche der Gruppierungen noch als okay und welche als Terroristen gelten, aber Russland hat im jetzt abgeschlossenen Feldzug große Teile der westlichen Rebellengruppen bombadiert und weite Teile der IS-Streitkräfte unbehelligt belassen. Und letztere sind nun wirklich weitaus radikaler.

Besser als
"islamistische Terroristen"
scheint mir die Zielauswahl zu den Kriterien
"Sympathisanten der Türkei"
"Von der EU akzeptiete Gruppierungen"
"Kontrolleure von für Assad leicht eroberbaren Gebieten"
zu passen...

Immerhin: Man hat den Einsatz beendet lange bevor man mit einem siegreichen Assad über irgendwelche Vorteile für Russland hätte verhandeln können. Ist zwar moralisch immer noch ein sehr fragwürdiger Einsatz, aber dass sich beiden Despoten wunderbar untereinander verstehen und Putin Assad auch militärisch unterstützt, war ja vorher auch schon bekannt. Jetzt gibt es zwar ein paar hundert bis tausend Opfer und einige hunderttausend Flüchtlinge mehr (wie wäre es eigentlich, wenn Putin die über Georgien nach Russland holt und im Kaukasus versorgt? Da könnte er der EU mal wirklich beweisen, wie man etwas besser macht)


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. März 2016)

Putin hat afaik gesagt, dass die einzige Chance gegen den IS Assads Bodentruppen sind. Er hat eingegriffen, nachdem Assads Armee kurz vor dem Kollaps stand. So zumindest ist meines Wissens die russische Sichtweise (offiziell). Durchblicken tut da sowieso keiner mehr. Ich nicht. Das ist dort unten ein einziges kunterbuntes Gemetzel. Wir will noch mal? Wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## acc (16. März 2016)

immerhin haben die russen (im gegensatz zu den westlichen  armeen, die angeblich auch den is bekämpfen) den is soweit geschwächt, das die ans vorrücken überhaupt nicht mehr denken können.


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

Mhh und die Amis haben nur Puderzucker auf den IS geworfen, oder wie?
Gegen wen die Bodentruppen der Russen am Ende gerichtet waren, lässt sich ja nicht mehr wirklich abschätzen.....die haben ja zu Teil Bezirke beschossen in denen es gar kein IS gab...sondern "Rebellen".


----------



## acc (16. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mhh und die Amis haben nur Puderzucker auf den IS geworfen, oder wie?



ganz offensichtlich ja, macht sowieso keinen sinn, seine hilfstruppen noch vor erreichen des missionsziel selbst zu zerlegen.


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

acc schrieb:


> ganz offensichtlich ja, macht sowieso keinen sinn, seine hilfstruppen noch vor erreichen des missionsziel selbst zu zerlegen.



Also bist du ernsthaft der Meinung dass die AMis + Engländer 0% erreicht haben, und die Russen dafür 100% Erfolg hatten.
Naja wenn du meinst.

Noch heute: Syrische Kurden wollen autonome Region ausrufen - FOCUS Online

Ist ja nicht so, dass man es nicht geahnt hätte.....das macht es komplizierter.


----------



## acc (16. März 2016)

tja die wahrheit sieht so aus, das der is unter den angeblichen bombemangriffen der usa und deren schosshündchen recht gute geländegewinne hingelegt hat und das trotz mehr als günstigen bedingungen für bombenangriffe im östlichen syrien. da müssen sich us-trolle selbst mal hinterfragen, ob ihr auftraggeber wirklich den is bekämpft.


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

acc schrieb:


> tja *die wahrheit *sieht so aus, das der is unter *den angeblichen bombemangriffen* der usa und *deren schosshündchen* recht gute geländegewinne hingelegt hat und das trotz mehr als günstigen bedingungen für bombenangriffe im östlichen syrien. da müssen sich *us-trolle* selbst mal hinterfragen, ob *ihr auftraggeber* *wirklich den is bekämpft.*



....mhhh du magst die USA nicht sonderlich oder?
Auch kommt mir deine "Schreibe" irgendwie komisch vor.
Aber da du die "Wahrheit" kennst, erleuchte mich doch mal wen die "us-trolle" und ihre "Schoßhündchen" "wirklich bekämpft" haben.....oder meinst du das mit den "angeblichen bombenangriffen" ernst, und sagst die haben nix gemacht?


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2016)

Die einzigen  wirklich zuverlässigen Rebellen waren die Kurden und die haben auch mit Russland zusammen gearbeiten


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2016)

Naja, irgendwie scheint ja jetzt der Grundstein gelegt worden zu sein,

dass Syrien als Staat aufgesplittert wird


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

Das kann noch mit anderen Ländern passieren.
So eine Abspaltung muss auch nichts schlechtes sein, irgendwo habe ich vorhin gelesen, dass diese Gebiete sowieso unter Kurdischer Aufsicht verwaltet wurden....Wird nur spannend wie die Türken reagieren.
Diese Staaten sind nunmal nicht, wie soll man das nennen...., natürlich zusammengewachsen. Da wurden von den Kolonialmächten Grenzen eingezogen und alles innerhalb der Grenzen geeint.....wo es nichts geeintes gab.


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das kann noch mit anderen Ländern passieren.
> So eine Abspaltung muss auch nichts schlechtes sein, irgendwo habe ich vorhin gelesen, dass diese Gebiete sowieso unter Kurdischer Aufsicht verwaltet wurden....Wird nur spannend wie die Türken reagieren.
> Diese Staaten sind nunmal nicht, wie soll man das nennen...., natürlich zusammengewachsen. Da wurden von den Kolonialmächten Grenzen eingezogen und alles innerhalb der Grenzen geeint.....wo es nichts geeintes gab.



Jo. dass sieht man ja in Afrika,

da wurden auch willkürlich Grenzen gezogen,

ohne auf die ethnische Zusammengehörigkeit zu achten


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

Ist doch in Europa nicht anders.
Grenzen werden immer von Menschen gemacht, die nicht in den Grenzgebieten leben.


----------



## Seeefe (16. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch in Europa nicht anders.
> Grenzen werden immer von Menschen gemacht, die nicht in den Grenzgebieten leben.



Vergleichbar vielleicht, aber anders aufjedenfall. 

Europas Grenzen haben sich druch Kriege verändert, wurden aber grundsätzlich nicht auf dem Reißbrett gezogen, wie Afrika.


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch in Europa nicht anders.
> Grenzen werden immer von Menschen gemacht, die nicht in den Grenzgebieten leben.



Und das hat z.B.: nach dem 2. Weltkrieg auch zu kleinen Völkerwanderungen geführt. Zu einem heißen Konflikt kam es nicht wegen den Großmächten, die da ein Auge drauf hatten.
Im nahen Osten und auch in Afrika waren das alles kleine, lose Stammesgebiete.....und die meisten Stämme waren verfeindet.
Die Religionskonflikte tun ihr übriges.


----------



## Leob12 (16. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch in Europa nicht anders.
> Grenzen werden immer von Menschen gemacht, die nicht in den Grenzgebieten leben.


Grenzen werden so gezogen, wie es der Siegerpartei passt bzw damals in Afrika den Kolonialmächten. 
Die Grenzen in Afrika wurden sowieso am Reißbrett gezogen, und selbst wenn nicht wäre dort eine Grenzziehung die Rücksicht auf alle Bewohner nimmt einfach unmöglich.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

Das ist richtig, aber auch in Afrika gibt es Kriege und Grenzen verändern sich, neue Staaten entstehen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, aber wie sah Afrika nach dem WW1 aus?
Und wie sieht es heute aus?


----------



## Adi1 (16. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es heute aus?



Auch nicht viel besser 

Einige Staaten haben wirklich etwas gepackt 

Die meisten sind aber auf dem gleichen Stand geblieben,
das hängt aber eher mit den ökonomischen Grundlagen und/oder mit den politischen Gegebenheiten zusammen


----------



## Leob12 (16. März 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Auch nicht viel besser
> 
> Einige Staaten haben wirklich etwas gepackt
> 
> ...


Tja wenn man in der postkolonialen Zeit quasi sofort wieder von diversen Organisationen "kolonisiert" wird, ist es auch schwer dass sich viel verbessert.


----------



## Adi1 (17. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Tja wenn man in der postkolonialen Zeit quasi sofort wieder von diversen Organisationen "kolonisiert" wird, ist es auch schwer dass sich viel verbessert.



Nö, schaue dir mal Simbabwe an 

Da hat der amtierende Präsident Mugabe, sein Land völlig in den Ruin getrieben.

Dabei haben keine "ausländischen Kräfte" eine Rolle gespielt 

Das ist halt Missmanagement, und die Verantwortungslosigkeit gegenüber dem eigenen Volk.

Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass war mal die Kornkammer Afrikas 

Traurig, dass solche Dispoten, immer noch am Ruder sind


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2016)

Ja, der Typ ist ein Beispiel dafür, was passiert, wenn man Leute wählt, die absolut null Ahnung von dem haben, was sie da machen.
Letztendlich kannst du aber auch das Volk dafür verantwortlich machen.
Was wählen sie den Penner auch?

Alleine schon der Unsinn mit der Landreform, wo er die Nachfahren der weißen Siedler aus dem Land gejagt hat und es danach den Bach herunter ging.
Hat der nicht auch Einreiseverbot in die EU?


----------



## RavionHD (17. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mhh und die Amis haben nur Puderzucker auf den IS geworfen, oder wie?
> Gegen wen die Bodentruppen der Russen am Ende gerichtet waren, lässt sich ja nicht mehr wirklich abschätzen.....die haben ja zu Teil Bezirke beschossen in denen es gar kein IS gab...sondern "Rebellen".




Die meisten Rebellen (wenn nicht alle) sind auch Terroristen die einen islamischen Gottesstaat auf Grundlange der Scharia einführen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2016)

Ich würde soweit gehen, dass die eigentlichen Rebellen schon längst geflüchtet sind und woanders leben.
Das, was da jetzt gegen Assaad kämpft, wird erst dann aufhören, wenn Assad weg ist, egal wie lange das dauert.
Und was danach wird, weiß sowieso niemand.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2016)

acc schrieb:


> immerhin haben die russen (im gegensatz zu den westlichen  armeen, die angeblich auch den is bekämpfen) den is soweit geschwächt, das die ans vorrücken überhaupt nicht mehr denken können.



? Wie bitte schön kommst du darauf?
Nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der russischen Einsätze hat sich überhaupt gegen den IS gerichtet und dieser wurde seit Beginn der Einsätze auch kaum aus strategisch wichtigen Positionen verdängt. Massiv bombadiert und zurückgedrägt wurden dagegen diverse weniger radikale Gruppierungen im Westen des Landes.

Datei:Russian military action in Syria in November 2�15.gif – Wikipedia
https://akhlim0.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/wpid-662.jpg
Bilderstrecke zu: Krieg in Syrien: Ol in ein Hollenfeuer - Bild 2 von 2 - FAZ

Deswegen sage ich ja: Der Zeitpunkt des Abzuges passt überhaupt nicht zum proklamatierten Ziel Putins den Islamismus zu besiegen, denn die übelsten Islamisten hat man bislang überhaupt nicht ins Visier genommen. Die tatsächlich erfolgten Angriffe richteten sich vielmehr gezielt gegen Verbündete westlicher Akteure. Damit hat Russland nur wenig gegen den Terror, aber viel für die Diktatur getan.


----------



## Leob12 (18. März 2016)

Klar, Russland braucht Syrien bzw Assad.


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was wählen sie den Penner auch?



Naja, wenn die Opposition massiv behindert, und die Wahlen gefälscht werden,
dann verkommem die Wahlen zur Farce 

In die Liste der "lailed states" ließen sich noch mehr Länder einordnen, wie Somalia, Kongo, Niger usw....

Das sollte hier aber nicht Thema des Threads sein


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2016)

Man kann ruyven recht geben, aber was haben die Verbündeten des Westens erreicht? 
Außer den Kurden nämlich gar nichts und das hat auch Putin bemerkt und ebenfalls die Kurden unterstützt.


----------



## Halloween-Denier (19. April 2016)

*Genf: "Opposition" beendet offiziell den Waffenstillstand*

Der Vorsitzende der Delegation der sogenannten "Opposition" in Genf, also des "Hohen Verhandlungskommitees", welches von Saudi Arabien geformt wurde, Mohammed Alloush, hat den Waffenstillstand für beendet erklärt und alle Gruppen in Syrien dazu aufgefordert, den Kampf gegen die syrische Regierung fortzusetzen.  Alloush gehört der grausamen Terrorgruppe Jaish al-Islam (Armee des Islam) an, welche für regelmäßigen Beschuss der syrischen Zivilbevölkerung in Damaskus verantwortlich ist, sich an Massakern beteiligt und Zivilisten in Käfige sperrt, welche sie auf Häuser stellt und durch die von ihnen kontrollierte Gebiete fährt, um Luftschläge unmöglich zu machen. Die Terrorgruppe Jabat al-Nusra, die das "Hohe Verhandlungskommitee" von Anfang an nicht anerkannte, beteiligte sich nie am Waffenstillstand, jedoch kämpft sie mit anderen Terrorgruppen, wie z.B. der FSA zusammen, die im Zuge der Allianz mit Nusa den Waffenstillstand ignorierten.
Rußland, welches die Einhaltung der Waffenruhe beobachtet, meldete bereits über 370 Verstöße gegen die Waffenruhe durch Jaish al-Islam und Ahrar Al-Sham, jedoch begründet Alloush das Ende des Waffenstillstandes mit angeblichen Verletzungen desselben durch die syrische Armee.
Die Aufhebung des Waffenstillstandes erfolgte wenige Tage nachdem das Obama-Terrorregime drohte, die sogenannte "moderate Opposition" schwer mit fortschrittlichen Waffen, darunter Flugabwehrsysteme,  auszustatten, sollte der Waffenstillstand "kollabieren". 
Es gibt jedoch viele Splittergruppen in Syrien und die Erklärungen und Aufforderungen Alloushs sind nicht zwangsläufig verbindlich für diese.

Syria's armed opposition officially announces 'end of truce'

U.S. Readies ‘Plan B’ to Arm Syria Rebels      - WSJ


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2016)

*AW: Genf: "Opposition" beendet offiziell den Waffenstillstand*



Halloween-Denier schrieb:


> Obama-Terrorregime



Alleine der Ausdruck disqualifiziert deinen gesamten Post.


----------



## Halloween-Denier (19. April 2016)

*AW: Genf: "Opposition" beendet offiziell den Waffenstillstand*



Threshold schrieb:


> Alleine der Ausdruck disqualifiziert deinen gesamten Post.


Ich halte mich lediglich an die Fakten.
Früher fand ich den Oblomow und seine Ideen eines Wandels garnicht schlecht, aber seit dem offenkunding wurde, was dieser "Change" tatsächlich bedeutet, ist das Geschichte. Besser informiert, hätte man die herannahende Katastrophe  allerdings schon vor Obamas Wahl in 2008  erahnen können:
The Redirection - The New Yorker


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Genf: "Opposition" beendet offiziell den Waffenstillstand*



Halloween-Denier schrieb:


> Ich halte mich lediglich an die Fakten.
> Früher fand ich den Oblomow und seine Ideen eines Wandels garnicht schlecht, aber seit dem offenkunding wurde, was dieser "Change" tatsächlich bedeutet, ist das Geschichte. Besser informiert, hätte man die herannahende Katastrophe  allerdings schon vor Obamas Wahl in 2008  erahnen können:
> The Redirection - The New Yorker



Lustig wenn sich jemand auf Fakten beruft und dann so einen Unsinn labert^^


----------



## Poulton (20. April 2016)

Anmerkung am Rande: Ich habe die Vermutung, dass es sich beim Nutzer Halloween-Denier um einen weiteren Zweitaccount von Regelsatzverwerter/Bashartreadsyou (gesperrt) handelt. Der hatte fast genau die selbe seltsame "Handschrift".


----------



## beren2707 (21. April 2016)

Welch ein Zufall... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Mai 2016)

Krieg in Syrien: Wieder Luftangriffe auf Aleppo | tagesschau.de

Wenn Kerry wirklich Frieden will, warum beenden die USA dann nicht endlich mal ihre Unterstützung für die Rebellen?


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Krieg in Syrien: Wieder Luftangriffe auf Aleppo | tagesschau.de
> 
> Wenn Kerry wirklich Frieden will, warum beenden die USA dann nicht endlich mal ihre Unterstützung für die Rebellen?



Wenn Russland aufhört Assad zu unterstützen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Russland aufhört Assad zu unterstützen.



Ist aber auch gemein, dass Russland die legitime syrische Regierung unterstützt. Wenn das Unterstützen von Rebellen ja scheinbar in Ordnung ist, warum wird Russland dann für dieses Verhalten in der Ukraine kritisiert?

Achja, die typsiche Doppelmoral mal wieder.


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2016)

Weil die Ukraine die Bevölkerung nicht mit Fassbomben bewirft.
Oder wie viele Ukrainische Flüchtlinge kommen nach Deutschland?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Mai 2016)

Ein paar ukrainische Flüchtlinge hab ich tatsächlich kennengelernt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die Ukraine die Bevölkerung nicht mit Fassbomben bewirft.
> Oder wie viele Ukrainische Flüchtlinge kommen nach Deutschland?



Stimmt, das Regime in Kiew bombardiert die Ostukraine einfach nur so. Na dann ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2016)

Sie bekämpfen die Separatisten, die von einer Ausländischen Macht unterstützt, unterwandert und kontrolliert wird.
Da hätte ich auch was gegen. Vor allem, wenn sie der Bevölkerung mit Waffengewalt das Wahlrecht aberkannt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie bekämpfen die Separatisten, die von einer Ausländischen Macht unterstützt, unterwandert und kontrolliert wird.
> Da hätte ich auch was gegen. Vor allem, wenn sie der Bevölkerung mit Waffengewalt das Wahlrecht aberkannt.



Nichts anderes macht Assad (mit der Hilfe von Russland) gegen die Terroristen in seinem Land. 

Warum dieser unterschiedliche Maßstab, für ein und den selben Vorgang?


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Assad bekämpft sein Volk, das ist der große Unterschied.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Assad bekämpft sein Volk, das ist der große Unterschied.



Assad vertritt die legitime syrische Regierung. Die Terroristen die er bekämpft nicht. 

Und was soll nach Assad kommen? Der nächste gescheiterte Staat? Na vielen Dank auch, brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Ach so, also sind das alles Terroristen, die in Syrien gegen Assad kämpfen?
Was ist mit den Millionen, die bereits geflohen sind? Sind das auch Terroristen?
Kommen also in den nächsten Monaten und Jahren -- denn wer glaubt ernsthaft daran, dass der Konflikt dieses Jahr zu Ende geht -- Millionen Terroristen nach Europa?
Wie viele Flüchtlinge kamen noch mal aus der Ukraine zu uns?
Oder flüchten die meisten Ukrainer nicht eher in die West UJkraine?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, also sind das alles Terroristen, die in Syrien gegen Assad kämpfen?



Ja. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Millionen, die bereits geflohen sind? Sind das auch Terroristen?



Wenn sie vorher gegen Assad gekämpft haben, ja.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Kommen also in den nächsten Monaten und Jahren -- denn wer glaubt ernsthaft daran, dass der Konflikt dieses Jahr zu Ende geht -- Millionen Terroristen nach Europa?



Die bisherigen Anschläge wurden auch zum Teil durch Leute begangen, die über die „Flüchtlingsrouten“ kamen. Damit ist deine Annahme nicht utopisch. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Flüchtlinge kamen noch mal aus der Ukraine zu uns?
> Oder flüchten die meisten Ukrainer nicht eher in die West UJkraine?



Richtig. Sie fliehen in den Teil des Landes, wo kein Krieg ist. Warum machen die Syrer das nicht?


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn sie vorher gegen Assad gekämpft haben, ja.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alle, die fliehen, keine Lust auf Assad haben und vielleicht nur deswegen nicht kämpfen, weil sie es nicht können oder vollen -- gibt ja genug, die lieber weglaufen, was auch völlig legitim ist.
Sind das also alles Terroristen, die fliehen anstatt zu kämpfen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Anschläge wurden auch zum Teil durch Leute begangen, die über die „Flüchtlingsrouten“ kamen. Damit ist deine Annahme nicht utopisch.



Ach so. Ich dachte, das sind Franzosen gewesen, die in Frankreich die Attentate verübt haben und Belgier, die das in Belgien gemacht haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Sie fliehen in den Teil des Landes, wo kein Krieg ist. Warum machen die Syrer das nicht?



Wo wird denn nicht gekämpft?
Und was machen die, die keine Lust auf Assad haben, aber von ihm verfolgt werden?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alle, die fliehen, keine Lust auf Assad haben und vielleicht nur deswegen nicht kämpfen, weil sie es nicht können oder vollen -- gibt ja genug, die lieber weglaufen, was auch völlig legitim ist. Sind das also alles Terroristen, die fliehen anstatt zu kämpfen?



Die nicht. Die sind einfach nur feige. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Ich dachte, das sind Franzosen gewesen, die in Frankreich die Attentate verübt haben und Belgier, die das in Belgien gemacht haben.



Einige der Attentäter kamen doch über die „Flüchtlingsrouten“.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo wird denn nicht gekämpft?



In den Gebieten, die vollständig unter Assads Herrschaft sind. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was machen die, die keine Lust auf Assad haben, aber von ihm verfolgt werden?



Die können sich ja den Terroristen anschließen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die nicht. Die sind einfach nur feige.



Ach so, feige sind die also.
Sind also die anderen Ukrainer auch feige, weil sie nicht gegen den aktuellen Präsidenten kämpfen?
Waren die Franzosen feige, weil sie sich Hitler ergeben haben?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einige der Attentäter kamen doch über die „Flüchtlingsrouten“.



Welche denn?
Ich kenne nur den Fall, dass bei einem ein Pass gefunden wurde, der sich aber als gefälscht entpuppte.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In den Gebieten, die vollständig unter Assads Herrschaft sind.



Ja, aber was machst du, wenn du von Assad verfolgt, bzw. bedroht wirst?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die können sich ja den Terroristen anschließen.



Warum sollen sie das tun?
der IS oder die Alnusra Front bedrohen dich doch im gleichem Maße wie es Assad tut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, feige sind die also. Sind also die anderen Ukrainer auch feige, weil sie nicht gegen den aktuellen Präsidenten kämpfen?



Gewissermaßen schon, weil der aktuelle Präsident nach dem Putsch des letzten rechtmäßigen Präsidenten ins Amt kam.

De facto unterstützen sie damit ein Regime. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Waren die Franzosen feige, weil sie sich Hitler ergeben haben?



Syrien ist ein Bürgerkrieg. Zwischen Frankreich und Deutschland war es ein Krieg auf Staatsebene. 

Zumal diese ständigen Hitlervergleiche nerven. Könnte man diese Totschlagargumente nicht zuhause lassen?

Oder ist Assad neuerdings eine Gefahr für seine Nachbarstaaten und den Weltfrieden (damit dein Vergleich Sinn ergibt) ?



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche denn?
> Ich kenne nur den Fall, dass bei einem ein Pass gefunden wurde, der sich aber als gefälscht entpuppte.



Terroristen tarnten sich als Fluchtlinge uber Balkan-Route

Anschlage in Paris: Wenn Terroristen Fluchtlingsrouten nutzen - NZZ International



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, aber was machst du, wenn du von Assad verfolgt, bzw. bedroht wirst?



Dann musst du dich wohl den Terroristen anschließen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollen sie das tun? der IS oder die Alnusra Front bedrohen dich doch im gleichem Maße wie es Assad tut.



Tja dann müssen sie sich entscheiden, was das kleinere Übel ist. 

Ich denke mal, die Syrer wollen in Frieden leben. Entweder schließen sie sich Assad an und bekämpfen die Terroristen und haben dann den Status Quo wieder oder sie schließen sich der IS und Al Nusra Front an und haben dann Frieden in einem mittelalterlichen Gottesstaat.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gewissermaßen schon, weil der aktuelle Präsident nach dem Putsch des letzten rechtmäßigen Präsidenten ins Amt kam.
> 
> De facto unterstützen sie damit ein Regime.



Zum Glück ist das nur die Meinung eines einzelnen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Syrien ist ein Bürgerkrieg. Zwischen Frankreich und Deutschland war es ein Krieg auf Staatsebene.
> 
> Zumal diese ständigen Hitlervergleiche nerven. Könnte man diese Totschlagargumente nicht zuhause lassen?
> 
> Oder ist Assad neuerdings eine Gefahr für seine Nachbarstaaten und den Weltfrieden (damit dein Vergleich Sinn ergibt) ?



Mir ging es um den Begriff der Feigheit, denn damit kamst du ja an.
Und da ist es nur legitim mal zu vergleichen, wer noch alles feige ist, wenn man sich einer Bedrohung nicht entgegenstellt, egal ob vom Inland oder Ausland.
Daher sage ich ja, in diesem Fall, dass auch die Franzosen denn feige gewesen sein müssen, da sie sich der Bedrohung nicht entgegen gestellt haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann musst du dich wohl den Terroristen anschließen.



Ach so. Flucht ist also nicht erlaubt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja dann müssen sie sich entscheiden, was das kleinere Übel ist.
> 
> Ich denke mal, die Syrer wollen in Frieden leben. Entweder schließen sie sich Assad an und bekämpfen die Terroristen und haben dann den Status Quo wieder oder sie schließen sich der IS und Al Nusra Front an und haben dann Frieden in einem mittelalterlichen Gottesstaat.



Die Syrer wollen vor allem ohne Assad leben, denn vor dem sind sie ja geflohen.
Und mit dem IS haben sie sicher auch nicht viel gemeinsam. Was bleibt denen also außer fliehen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ging es um den Begriff der Feigheit, denn damit kamst du ja an.
> Und da ist es nur legitim mal zu vergleichen, wer noch alles feige ist, wenn man sich einer Bedrohung nicht entgegenstellt, egal ob vom Inland oder Ausland.



Da aber die Umstände jeweils unterschiedlich sind, kann man das schlecht vergleichen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Daher sage ich ja, in diesem Fall, dass auch die Franzosen denn feige gewesen sein müssen, da sie sich der Bedrohung nicht entgegen gestellt haben.



Also gab es die Resistance nicht?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Flucht ist also nicht erlaubt?



Wenn es denn bei der „Flucht“ bleiben würde. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Syrer wollen vor allem ohne Assad leben, denn vor dem sind sie ja geflohen. Und mit dem IS haben sie sicher auch nicht viel gemeinsam. Was bleibt denen also außer fliehen?



Unter der Prämisse, gar nichts. Wenn diese Leute nur Maximalforderungen kennen, und keine Kompromisse machen können, dann wird es auch noch in 5 Jahren Bürgerkrieg geben.

Das haben sich die Syrer dann selbst zuzuschreiben. Von daher, ja sie sind feige, weil sie erst ihr Land ins Chaos stürzen und dann, nachdem es ein Scherbenhaufen ist, jetzt abhauen. Und wir müssen diese (von den Syrern eingebrockte Suppe) auch noch auslöffeln.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also gab es die Resistance nicht?



Die gab es erst 1943 einheitlich.
Wann ist Hitler noch mal in Frankreich einmarschiert?
Aber egal, wie gesagt, es ging nur darum den Begriff "feige" etwas weiter auszudehnen. Ich denke, du weißt, wie ich das meine.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es denn bei der „Flucht“ bleiben würde.



bleibt doch bei der Flucht.
Nur was machst du, wenn das Auffanglager um die Ecke voll ist? Genau, weiter ziehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Unter der Prämisse, gar nichts. Wenn diese Leute nur Maximalforderungen kennen, und keine Kompromisse machen können, dann wird es auch noch in 5 Jahren Bürgerkrieg geben.
> 
> Das haben sich die Syrer dann selbst zuzuschreiben. Von daher, ja sie sind feige, weil sie erst ihr Land ins Chaos stürzen und dann, nachdem es ein Scherbenhaufen ist, jetzt abhauen. Und wir müssen diese (von den Syrern eingebrockte Suppe) auch noch auslöffeln.



Die sind aber geflohen, welchen Einfluss haben die noch auf den Bürgerkrieg? Genau, keinen.
Und Assad hat das eingebrockt und nicht die Syrer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die gab es erst 1943 einheitlich.



Aber es gab auch dafür genug Beispiele, für Widerstand. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wann ist Hitler noch mal in Frankreich einmarschiert?



Die deutsche Wehrmacht begann den Westfeldzug am 10. Mai 1940 und Adolf Hitler war vermutlich am 23. Juni 1940 persönlich in Paris (aber das Datum ist nicht ganz unumstritten). 



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber egal, wie gesagt, es ging nur darum den Begriff "feige" etwas weiter auszudehnen. Ich denke, du weißt, wie ich das meine.



Natürlich.



Threshold schrieb:


> bleibt doch bei der Flucht.
> Nur was machst du, wenn das Auffanglager um die Ecke voll ist? Genau, weiter ziehen.



Tausende Kilometer durch dutzende Staaten? Interessante Logik. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die sind aber geflohen, welchen Einfluss haben die noch auf den Bürgerkrieg? Genau, keinen.



Hätten sie nicht fliehen sollen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Assad hat das eingebrockt und nicht die Syrer.



Kausalität. Assad hat auf die sogenannten „Demonstranten“ *reagiert*. Aber die *Aktion* ging von den sogenannten „Demonstranten“ aus.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tausende Kilometer durch dutzende Staaten? Interessante Logik.



Welche Auffanglager gibt es denn nach der Türkei?
In Ungarn gab es keins, in Griechenland auch nicht, Rumänien wüsste ich jetzt auch keins.
Ergo ziehen die menschen so lange weiter, wie es geht. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hätten sie nicht fliehen sollen.



Interessante Logik.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kausalität. Assad hat auf die sogenannten „Demonstranten“ *reagiert*. Aber die *Aktion* ging von den sogenannten „Demonstranten“ aus.



Tja, und warum wurde demonstriert? Ach ja, weil Assad Versprechungen gebrochen hat und Oppositionelle eingesperrt hat.
Kausalität eben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Auffanglager gibt es denn nach der Türkei?
> In Ungarn gab es keins, in Griechenland auch nicht, Rumänien wüsste ich jetzt auch keins.
> Ergo ziehen die menschen so lange weiter, wie es geht.



Richtig weiterziehen, nicht flüchten. Danke für die Bestätigung. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Interessante Logik.



Eher treffende. Erst überziehen sie ihr Land mit Chaos und dann hauen sie feige ab. 

Alle zurückschicken. Wer „demonstriert“ soll auch vor Ort die Konsequenzen tragen.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, und warum wurde demonstriert? Ach ja, weil Assad Versprechungen gebrochen hat und Oppositionelle eingesperrt hat. Kausalität eben.



Nein, was für eine Überraschung. Eine arabischer Machthaber, der nicht demokratisch agiert.

Tja jeder hätte damit rechnen können, wie Assad darauf reagiert. Da müssen die Syrer jetzt halt mit leben. Aber bitte vor Ort und nicht feige weglaufen.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2016)

Feige sind natürlich immer die anderen, nie man selbst. Als harter PC-Krieger  trotzt man natürlich erhobenen Hauptes jeden echten Mörserangriff.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig weiterziehen, nicht flüchten. Danke für die Bestätigung.



Wieso weiter ziehen?
Also durch Deutschland durch nach Frankreich und England? Weil danach gibt es ja nichts mehr.
Wie viele Flüchtlinge sind in der Türkei? Wie viele in Griechenland?
Wie viele in Polen oder Ungarn?
Wie wäre es mit einer gerechten Verteilung?
Und wenn sich ein Land weigert, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, werden eben die EU Hilfen gestrichen. Denn beim Geld kriegt man sie immer.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eher treffende. Erst überziehen sie ihr Land mit Chaos und dann hauen sie feige ab.
> 
> Alle zurückschicken. Wer „demonstriert“ soll auch vor Ort die Konsequenzen tragen.



Ach so, wie die Afd, die den Wehrdienst für Syrer einführen will, weil die jungen Männer, die fliehen, vor dem Wehrdienst flüchten, weil sie keine Lust haben für Assad Kannonfutter zu spielen?
Ich finde es sogar gut. Ich würde auch untertauchen, wenn mein Land mich in einen Krieg zwingen will, den ich nicht haben will.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, was für eine Überraschung. Eine arabischer Machthaber, der nicht demokratisch agiert.
> 
> Tja jeder hätte damit rechnen können, wie Assad darauf reagiert. Da müssen die Syrer jetzt halt mit leben. Aber bitte vor Ort und nicht feige weglaufen.



Wieso?
Anders wo wurden die Machthaber gestürzt. Die Syrer konnten davon ausgehen, dass das auch hier passiert.
Blöd nur, dass Assad gleich die ganz große Keule herausgeholt hat. Damit hätte niemand rechnen können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso weiter ziehen? Also durch Deutschland durch nach Frankreich und England? Weil danach gibt es ja nichts mehr. Wie viele Flüchtlinge sind in der Türkei? Wie viele in Griechenland? Wie viele in Polen oder Ungarn? Wie wäre es mit einer gerechten Verteilung?
> Und wenn sich ein Land weigert, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, werden eben die EU Hilfen gestrichen. Denn beim Geld kriegt man sie immer.



Wie wäre es, wenn wir zurück zum Thema kommen?

Ich denke, da an diese Aussage.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, wie die Afd, die den Wehrdienst für Syrer einführen will, weil die jungen Männer, die fliehen, vor dem Wehrdienst flüchten, weil sie keine Lust haben für Assad Kannonfutter zu spielen?



So ist es richtig. Die sollen ihr Land gegen die Terroristen verteidigen, oder sich den Terroristen anschließen.

In jedem Fall sollen die das in *ihrem* Land klären. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es sogar gut. Ich würde auch untertauchen, wenn mein Land mich in einen Krieg zwingen will, den ich nicht haben will.



Nur das die Syrer diesen Krieg ja haben wollten. Sonst hätten sie auch einfach weiter mit dem Status Quo leben können. 

Aber erst den Krieg wollen und ihn dann nicht durchziehen, ist feige. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso? Anders wo wurden die Machthaber gestürzt. Die Syrer konnten davon ausgehen, dass das auch hier passiert.



Dann sollen sich die Syrer den Terroristen anschließen und das auch durchziehen. Aber dann bitte auch mit den Konsequenzen leben. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass Assad gleich die ganz große Keule herausgeholt hat. Damit hätte niemand rechnen können.



Stimmt, weil Gaddafi oder Mubarak nicht so reagiert hatten. Was hat es gebracht? Einmal einen gescheiterten Staat und einmal einen Militärdiktatur. 

Ist das jetzt die bessere Alternative zu vorher? Dann kann man auch Assad an der Macht lassen. Der hält das Land wenigstens stabil.


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn wir zurück zum Thema kommen?
> 
> Ich denke, da an diese Aussage.
> 
> ...



Auf die Gefahr hin mir eine Verwarnung einzuhandeln: Aber tickst du noch ganz sauber? Was ist das denn für eine Alternative, entweder den Terroristen anschließen oder kämpfen? Du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft von den unschuldigen Bürgern verlangen in einen Krieg zu ziehen den sie nicht mal ansatzweise selbst verschuldet haben


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin mir eine Verwarnung einzuhandeln: Aber tickst du noch ganz sauber?



Eigentlich schon, wieseo?



blautemple schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Alternative, entweder den Terroristen anschließen oder kämpfen?



Eine naheliegende.



blautemple schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft von den unschuldigen Bürgern verlangen in einen Krieg zu ziehen den sie nicht mal ansatzweise selbst verschuldet haben



Doch natürlich. Zumal sie weder unschuldig sind, noch unbeteiligt, an dem Ausbruch des Bürgerkrieges. 

Also müssen sie jetzt Farbe bekennen und sich für eine Seite entscheide.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Assad vertritt die legitime syrische Regierung.



Legitimiert durch wen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Mai 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Legitimiert durch wen?



Das syrische Volk. 

Außerdem lag ich falsch. Er vertritt nicht die Regierung (das wäre ja der Regierungschef). Assad ist Staatsoberhaupt Syriens. Das war ungenau formuliert.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das syrische Volk.



Bist du dir da sicher?
Die Wahlen wurden von keiner unabhängigen Wahlbeobachtung kontrolliert.
Weder der Westen noch die Arabische Liga oder die Golf Staaten akzeptieren den Wahlausgang.


----------



## schlumpi13 (10. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> Die Wahlen wurden von keiner unabhängigen Wahlbeobachtung kontrolliert.
> Weder der Westen noch die Arabische Liga oder die Golf Staaten akzeptieren den Wahlausgang.



Echt jetzt?

Und was haben all diese Staaten, die du aufgezählt hast, gemeinsam?
Sie unterstützen mehr oder weniger völkerrechtswidrig die Opposition und fordern den Sturz Assads!

Ist das deine Definition von Unabhängigkeit?




Threshold schrieb:


> Sie bekämpfen die Separatisten, die von einer Ausländischen Macht unterstützt, unterwandert und kontrolliert wird.
> Da hätte ich auch was gegen.



 Aufstände/Staatsstreiche,  die von  Ausländischen Mächten unterstützt, finanziert, geplant, unterwandert und kontrolliert werden/wurden,  führten in die Kriege, wie wir sie jetzt in der Ukraine und Syrien haben.  Da habe ich etwas dagegen!



Threshold schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn sie der Bevölkerung mit Waffengewalt das Wahlrecht aberkannt.


Von Wahlrecht sprechen, aber es richtig finden, dass ein  demokratisch gewählter Präsident weggeputscht wird - lächerlich!
Und das mit der Waffengewalt waren doch wohl die ukrainischen Nazis im Auftrag der illegitimen westlichen Marionettenregierung, die die Wahlen in der Ostukraine sabotieren wollten und sogar Wähler dabei erschossen haben!

Und aktuell sind es wieder die Machthaber in Kiew, die die Wahlen in der Ostukraine verhindern wollen und sich an keinen der 13 Punkte vom Minsker Abkommen halten.




Threshold schrieb:


> Assad bekämpft sein Volk, das ist der große Unterschied.


Welch plumpe Propaganda!
Jeder Bürger in einem Staat, der Gewalt gegen andere Bürger dieses Staates einsetzt, kämpft gegen sein eigenes Volk - auch in Deutschland!

Assad bekämpft Islamistische Extremisten, Terroristen, Kannibalen, ausländische Söldner und Feinde, die die staatlichen Strukturen Syriens zerstören möchten.
Er schützt Minderheiten, wie z.B. die Christen. Das Militär beherbergt keine Kindersoldaten, köpft und zerhackt seine Feinde nicht und betreibt keinen Kannibalismus wie die Opposition und "unsere" Verbündeten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, also sind das alles Terroristen, die in Syrien gegen Assad kämpfen?
> Was ist mit den Millionen, die bereits geflohen sind? Sind das auch Terroristen?
> Kommen also in den nächsten Monaten und Jahren -- denn wer glaubt ernsthaft daran, dass der Konflikt dieses Jahr zu Ende geht -- Millionen Terroristen nach Europa?
> Wie viele Flüchtlinge kamen noch mal aus der Ukraine zu uns?



Nein, da gibt es noch türkische Streitkräfte, US-Soldaten, Söldner, Geheimdienste und eine Menge ausländischer Kampfjets.
Wieso behauptest du, dass Millionen Flüchtlinge gegen Assad gekämpft haben? Es kann aber schon sein, dass wir auch Terroristen unter den Flüchtlingen haben.

Die wenigen Flüchtlinge, die aus der Ukraine zu uns kamen, haben wir wieder zurückgeschickt. (Die Ukraine ist natürlich auch so ein sicheres Herkunftsland wie Afghanistan und der Kosovo.)  Aber dafür hat Russland Millionen Flüchtlinge, ohne darüber zu klagen und zu jammern, aufgenommen. Sie leisten im Donbass immer noch humanitäre Hilfe.  




Threshold schrieb:


> Oder flüchten die meisten Ukrainer nicht eher in die West Ukraine?



Blödsinn!


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?



Ziemlich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Wahlen wurden von keiner unabhängigen Wahlbeobachtung kontrolliert.



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das Voraussetzung für eine Wahl ist. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Weder der Westen noch die Arabische Liga oder die Golf Staaten akzeptieren den Wahlausgang.



Also die Arabische Liga und die Golf-Staaten sollten sich was Wahlen angeht, wohl eher bedeckt halten, oder nicht?

Und ich wusste gar nicht, dass diese Länder bzw. Organisationen Wahlen erstmal absegnen müssen. 

Darüber hinaus sind die von dir aufgezählten Gruppen, diejenigen, die den Krieg durch Waffen/Geld/Ausbildung von Terroristen überhaupt noch am Laufen halten. Das die kein Interesse an Frieden in Syrien haben, ist hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Mai 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft von den unschuldigen Bürgern verlangen in einen Krieg zu ziehen den sie nicht mal ansatzweise selbst verschuldet haben


Bei Deutschland im 2. Weltkrieg hat doch auch das ganze Volk eine Kollektivschuld für den Krieg aufbekommen....
Das ist die gleiche Logik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das syrische Volk.



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es gab in Syrien jedenfalls nie eine freie Wahl, in der das syrische Volk irgend jemanden hätte legitimieren können, demnach kann es auch kein vom syrischen Volk legitimiertes Staatsoberhaupt geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es gab in Syrien jedenfalls nie eine freie Wahl, in der das syrische Volk irgend jemanden hätte legitimieren können, demnach kann es auch kein vom syrischen Volk legitimiertes Staatsoberhaupt geben.



Das die Wahlen in Syrien das Papier nicht wert sind, auf dem sie stehen, ist mir selbst bewusst. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass Assad das legitime Staatsopberhaut Syriens ist. 

Deiner Logik folgend dürfte es auf der Welt sonst kaum legitime Staatsoberhäupter geben.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das die Wahlen in Syrien das Papier nicht wert sind, auf dem sie stehen, ist mir selbst bewusst. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass Assad das legitime Staatsopberhaut Syriens ist.



Er ist es eben ja nicht. Darum geht es doch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deiner Logik folgend dürfte es auf der Welt sonst kaum legitime Staatsoberhäupter geben.



Schau dir die Länder der freien Welt an. Dazu dann die Diktaturen und das, was so dazwischen ist.
In Singapur kann man davon sprechen, dass es dort freie Wahlen gibt, nur gibt es dort keine Meinungsfreiheit und auch keine Pressefreiheit. Wie soll man das deuten?
Oder schau dir die Türkei an. Auch dort wurde frei gewählt, aber die Pressefreiheit wird immer weiter eingeschränkt. Solche Länder sind auf dem Weg in eine Diktatur.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er ist es eben ja nicht. Darum geht es doch.



Natürlich ist er das. Wer soll es sonst sein?



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir die Länder der freien Welt an. Dazu dann die Diktaturen und das, was so dazwischen ist.
> In Singapur kann man davon sprechen, dass es dort freie Wahlen gibt, nur gibt es dort keine Meinungsfreiheit und auch keine Pressefreiheit. Wie soll man das deuten?
> Oder schau dir die Türkei an. Auch dort wurde frei gewählt, aber die Pressefreiheit wird immer weiter eingeschränkt. Solche Länder sind auf dem Weg in eine Diktatur.



Was ist denn mit China? Die haben auch keine freien Wahlen.

Hat China auch kein legitimes Staatsoberhaupt? Was ist mit dem Iran? Saudi-Arabien?

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir deren Legitimation in Zweifel ziehen. Warum jetzt bei Syrien?


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

Weil wir mit Syrien keine Geschäfte machen. Das weißt du doch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil wir mit Syrien keine Geschäfte machen. Das weißt du doch.



Ergo sind alle moralischen Gründen wieder mal nur vorgeschoben. Wie so oft. Doppelmoral hat.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ergo sind alle moralischen Gründen wieder mal nur vorgeschoben. Wie so oft. Doppelmoral hat.



Es geht in erster Linie um Wirtschaft. Das siehst du schon daran, wie sehr TTIP von allen Wirtschaftslobbyisten verteidigt wird. 
Daher hat auch niemand was gegen Saudi Arabien oder China oder seit neusten die Türkei.
Oder denkst du echt, dass sich irgendeiner um die Menschen in den Ländern schert?
Die Asylpolitik in Deutschland mit dem Dublin Abkommen ist ja extra dafür gemacht, damit keine Flüchtlinge kommen.
Nur haben sich die EU Grenzstaaten das nicht mehr gefallen lassen, und daher ist alles auf die Füße von Merkel gefallen.
Und daher musste sie Erdogan "nett bitten" einzuschreiten, damit es wieder so wird wie früher. Erdogan ist der neue Gaddafi/Mubarak. 

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass Assad ein Diktator ist, der eben nicht von einem freien Syrischen Volk in das Amt gewählt wurde und natürlich muss man solche Sachen kritisieren, ebenso wie man die Menschenrechtsverletzungen in China und Saudi Arabien kritisieren muss.
Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn niemand mehr wagt, den Mund aufzumachen und zu widersprechen?
Immerhin haben wir in diesem Land Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht in erster Linie um Wirtschaft. Das siehst du schon daran, wie sehr TTIP von allen Wirtschaftslobbyisten verteidigt wird.
> Daher hat auch niemand was gegen Saudi Arabien oder China oder seit neusten die Türkei.



Richtig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder denkst du echt, dass sich irgendeiner um die Menschen in den Ländern schert?



Nein, warum auch?



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Asylpolitik in Deutschland mit dem Dublin Abkommen ist ja extra dafür gemacht, damit keine Flüchtlinge kommen.



Was ja auch richtig war.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur haben sich die EU Grenzstaaten das nicht mehr gefallen lassen, und daher ist alles auf die Füße von Merkel gefallen.



Weil sie das auch mit sich hat machen lassen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und daher musste sie Erdogan "nett bitten" einzuschreiten, damit es wieder so wird wie früher. Erdogan ist der neue Gaddafi/Mubarak.



Hätten wir Gaddafi und Mubarak an der Macht gelassen, wäre auch heute vieles besser.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass Assad ein Diktator ist, der eben nicht von einem freien Syrischen Volk in das Amt gewählt wurde und natürlich muss man solche Sachen kritisieren, ebenso wie man die Menschenrechtsverletzungen in China und Saudi Arabien kritisieren muss.



So wie jeder Diktator.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil sie das auch mit sich hat machen lassen.



Anders herum, die anderen Staaten ließen sich das nicht mehr gefallen.
Merkel erntet nur die Früchte für die Politik, die 20 Jahre lang so gemacht wurde, egal ob jetzt unter Kohl, Schröder oder von ihr selbst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hätten wir Gaddafi und Mubarak an der Macht gelassen, wäre auch heute vieles besser.



Für wen? Für die Menschen in den Ländern oder für unseren Wohlstand?
Hauptsache der Fernseher ist billig, das Öl fließt und der Urlaub in Tunesien ist schön?


----------



## Red-Hood (12. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für wen? Für die Menschen in den Ländern oder für unseren Wohlstand?
> Hauptsache der Fernseher ist billig, das Öl fließt und der Urlaub in Tunesien ist schön?


Mal den Blick etwas erweitern.
Die werten Diktatoren haben die ganzen Terroristen, die nun marodierend durch diese Länder ziehen, klein gehalten!
Stattdessen wurde die Staatsgewalt abgesägt und durch eine neue Gewalt ersetzt, mit der sich politisch nicht einmal verhandeln lässt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Anders herum, die anderen Staaten ließen sich das nicht mehr gefallen.



Würden alle Staaten in der EU einfach konsequent wie Österreich, Ungarn und die übrigen Länder auf der Balkanroute sein, gäbe es gar keine Probleme. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel erntet nur die Früchte für die Politik, die 20 Jahre lang so gemacht wurde, egal ob jetzt unter Kohl, Schröder oder von ihr selbst.



Politik die richtig und gut war fürs Land.



Threshold schrieb:


> Für wen? Für die Menschen in den Ländern oder für unseren Wohlstand?



Unseren Wohlstand natürlich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Fernseher ist billig, das Öl fließt und der Urlaub in Tunesien ist schön?



Bis auf den Urlaub in Tunesien, ja.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Mal den Blick etwas erweitern.
> Die werten Diktatoren haben die ganzen Terroristen, die nun marodierend durch diese Länder ziehen, klein gehalten!
> Stattdessen wurde die Staatsgewalt abgesägt und durch eine neue Gewalt ersetzt, mit der sich politisch nicht einmal verhandeln lässt.



Korrekt.

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Assad oder dem IS habe, weiß ich, wenn ich in Syrien an der Macht sehen will.


----------



## Poulton (12. Mai 2016)

Zum angeblichen Kampf von Assad gegen Daesh: Report: Assad regime cut deal with ISIS - Middle East - News  - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Red-Hood (12. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zum angeblichen Kampf von Assad gegen Daesh: Report: Assad regime cut deal with ISIS - Middle East - News  - Arutz Sheva


Erinnert mich an den angeblichen Kampf (Abkauf von Öl) der Türkei gegen den IS.
Dafür gibt es auch Quellen vom israelischen und russischen Geheimdienst.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bis auf den Urlaub in Tunesien, ja.



Ach so.
Dann willst du also, dass Menschen unterdrückt, verschleppt, ermordet werden, damit du im Wohlstand leben kannst?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Dann willst du also, dass Menschen unterdrückt, verschleppt, ermordet werden, damit du im Wohlstand leben kannst?



Wollen nicht. Das hieße ja, es aktiv zu befürworten. Es ist mir nur schlicht egal.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2016)

Wenn dir das wiederum egal ist, wieso akzeptierst du denn nicht, dass die Leute keine Lust mehr haben in ihrem Land als Kannonenfutter zu dienen oder von der eigenen Regierung -- die sie vielleicht sogar mal gewählt haben -- getötet zu werden?
Die hauen lieber ab und versuchen ihr Glück woanders.
Und da die Flüchtlinge Jahrelang vernachlässigt und vergessen worden, ist es eben so gekommen wie vergangenes Jahr.
Und Assad hat eben einen sehr großen Anteil daran. Er hätte ja einfach sagen können, dass er Reformen anstrebt, Meinungsfreiheit einräumt und sich den Bedürfnissen des Volkes annimmt.
Hat er aber nicht, er ist genauso Schuld daran, dass der IS jetzt halb Syrien kontrolliert wie alle anderen auch.
Und er hat sich eine Rückkehr zur Normalität schon längst kaputt gemacht. Ein neues Syrien kann es nur ohne ihn geben, das muss auch Putin akzeptieren.
Und was dann in Syrien sein wird, entscheiden ja nicht wir, sondern die Syrer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn dir das wiederum egal ist, wieso akzeptierst du denn nicht, dass die Leute keine Lust mehr haben in ihrem Land als Kannonenfutter zu dienen oder von der eigenen Regierung -- die sie vielleicht sogar mal gewählt haben -- getötet zu werden?
> Die hauen lieber ab und versuchen ihr Glück woanders.



Weil sie ihr Glück hier versuchen und das stört mich. Das kostet dann nämlich auch meine Steuergelder. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und da die Flüchtlinge Jahrelang vernachlässigt und vergessen worden, ist es eben so gekommen wie vergangenes Jahr.



Es ist nur so gekommen, weil in der EU (bis auf paar löbliche Ausnahmen wie Ungarn oder Österreich) keiner den Mut hatte, zu tun, was notwendig ist. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Assad hat eben einen sehr großen Anteil daran. Er hätte ja einfach sagen können, dass er Reformen anstrebt, Meinungsfreiheit einräumt und sich den Bedürfnissen des Volkes annimmt.



Oder er benimmt sich wie jeder arabischer Machthaber und lässt es. War das so verwunderlich?



Threshold schrieb:


> Hat er aber nicht, er ist genauso Schuld daran, dass der IS jetzt halb Syrien kontrolliert wie alle anderen auch.



Schuld sind vorallem jene, die die Terroristen in Syrien unterstützen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und er hat sich eine Rückkehr zur Normalität schon längst kaputt gemacht. Ein neues Syrien kann es nur ohne ihn geben, das muss auch Putin akzeptieren.



Also doch, du möchtest einen weiteren gescheiterten Staat im Nahen Osten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was dann in Syrien sein wird, entscheiden ja nicht wir, sondern die Syrer.



Dann sollen sie es bitte vor Ort entscheiden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das die Wahlen in Syrien das Papier nicht wert sind, auf dem sie stehen, ist mir selbst bewusst. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass Assad das legitime Staatsopberhaut Syriens ist.
> 
> Deiner Logik folgend dürfte es auf der Welt sonst kaum legitime Staatsoberhäupter geben.



Über unterschiedliche Grade der Legitimation ließe sich sicherlich streiten (ich z.B. würde den US Präsidenten als ausreichend legitimiert betrachten, auch wenn bei knappem Wahlausgang der mit der geringen Anzahl an Wählerstimmen gewinnen kann - aber auch der hat dann eben fast die Hälft der Bevölkerung hinter sich), aber ja: Es geht defintiv eine Reihe von amtierenden Staatsoberhäuptern auf der Welt, die nicht durch die Bevölkerung des jeweiligen Landes legitimiert sind. Die sollte man dann aber auch nicht als "legitimes Staatsoberhaupt" bezeichnen, wie du es hier machst. Assad ist nichts weiter als eine weitere Person in der Region, die die politische Kontrolle für sich allein beansprucht und dass er in der Vergangenheit zeitweilig derjenige mit der größten (eingekauften) militärischen/polizeilichen Macht war, gibt ihm im hier und jetzt genau 0 moralische Boni gegenüber genausowenig legitimierter Konkurrenz, die deinen Worten zu Folge das ""legitime Staatsoberhaupt"" stürzen wollen...




Red-Hood schrieb:


> Mal den Blick etwas erweitern.
> Die werten Diktatoren haben die ganzen Terroristen, die nun marodierend durch diese Länder ziehen, klein gehalten!
> Stattdessen wurde die Staatsgewalt abgesägt und durch eine neue Gewalt ersetzt, mit der sich politisch nicht einmal verhandeln lässt.



Äh: Sie wurde nicht durch eine neue Gewalt ersetzt, sondern sie von einer neuen Gewalt in ihre Schranken gewiesen. Assad & Co haben eben nicht die Terroristen klein gehalten, sondern sind nachweislich daran gescheitert. Was sie klein gehalten haben, war die demokratische (und andere nicht-extremistische) Opposition und das haben sie solange gemacht, bis die Bevölkerung jegliche Scheu vor radikalen Alternativen verloren und nach allem gegriffen hat, Hauptsache es war etwas anderes als Assad.


----------



## Red-Hood (13. Mai 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Sie wurde nicht durch eine neue Gewalt ersetzt, sondern sie von einer neuen Gewalt in ihre Schranken gewiesen. Assad & Co haben eben nicht die Terroristen klein gehalten, sondern sind nachweislich daran gescheitert. Was sie klein gehalten haben, war die demokratische (und andere nicht-extremistische) Opposition und das haben sie solange gemacht, bis die Bevölkerung jegliche Scheu vor radikalen Alternativen verloren und nach allem gegriffen hat, Hauptsache es war etwas anderes als Assad.


Assad ist auch noch nicht abgesägt. Die Aussage bezog sich deswegen natürlich nicht auf ihn.

Die anderen von dir erwähnten Zusammenhänge können auch ganz anders begründet sein.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2016)

Die gemäßigte Opposition, die mit den Worten "Gott ist groß"  auf die am Fallschirm hängenden Russen geschossen hat? 

Für mich hat Deutschland es mit der Unterstützung der Kurden richtig gemacht, denn die sind zuverlässig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über unterschiedliche Grade der Legitimation ließe sich sicherlich streiten (ich z.B. würde den US Präsidenten als ausreichend legitimiert betrachten, auch wenn bei knappem Wahlausgang der mit der geringen Anzahl an Wählerstimmen gewinnen kann - aber auch der hat dann eben fast die Hälft der Bevölkerung hinter sich),



Wobei gerade die USA den Sonderfall darstellen, dass man auch mit *weniger* Stimmen der gewählte Präsident werden kann.

Das letzte Mal geschehen bei der Wahl 2000, wo G.W. Bush mit ca. 500.000 Stimmen weniger Präsident wurde. 

Ob man da denn sagen kann, dass das dem Wählerwillen entspricht, ist meiner Meinung nach zumindest fragwürdig. 

Aber prinzipiell, natürlich die Wahl in den USA entsprechen demokratischen Gepflogenheiten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber ja: Es geht defintiv eine Reihe von amtierenden Staatsoberhäuptern auf der Welt, die nicht durch die Bevölkerung des jeweiligen Landes legitimiert sind.



Absolut. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die sollte man dann aber auch nicht als "legitimes Staatsoberhaupt" bezeichnen, wie du es hier machst.



Bestes Beispiel, China.

Dort ist aktuell Xi Jinping das Staatsoberhaupt. Gewählt wurde der Mann von seinem Volk natürlich nie. China ist eine Einparteiendiktatur. 

Trotzdem kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass irgendjemand ihm die Legitimation abspricht, China international zu vertreten.

Ergo unterstellen ihm ja offensichtlich die anderen Ländern (jene mit denen China diplomatische Beziehungen unterhält), dass er das Land legitim vertritt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Assad ist nichts weiter als eine weitere Person in der Region, die die politische Kontrolle für sich allein beansprucht und dass er in der Vergangenheit zeitweilig derjenige mit der größten (eingekauften) militärischen/polizeilichen Macht war, gibt ihm im hier und jetzt genau 0 moralische Boni gegenüber genausowenig legitimierter Konkurrenz, die deinen Worten zu Folge das ""legitime Staatsoberhaupt"" stürzen wollen...



Moralische Boni natürlich nicht. Die hat keine Machthaber in einem der arabischen Länder. Aber meiner Meinung nach, gibt es ihm rechtliche Boni gegenüber den anderen Gruppen.


----------



## isnicable (13. Mai 2016)

hey zusammen,
Erst mal schön zu sehen das es wieder einen  thread zu dem Thema gibt. Ich hab mir gerademal die letzten Seiten hier durchgelesen. Mir ist aufgefallen das sich der ein oder andere hier nicht wirklich in die Lage versetzen kann wie es den Menschen geht die aus Syrien flüchten, was wahrscheinlich auch nicht möglich ist. Aber man könnte es ja wenigstens versuchen es nachzuvollziehen  wie es den Menschen da geht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die nicht. Die sind einfach nur feige.



DIe sind feige?  O.o Ich hoffe du sitze bequem auf deinen Stuhl vor deinem Rechner.

Mein Vater  bringt sich zur ZEit in einem Kurs "Deutsch als Zweitsprache" mit ein. Dabei bekommt er immer wieder Geschichten von den Flüchtlingen erzählt. z.B.:

Ein 19 Jähriger Junge hat ihm erzählt das er seine Geschwister bei einem Bombenanschlag verloren hat. Er stand keine 20 Meter von ihnen entfernt. Er hat noch kurz sein T-Shirt etwas angehoben und muss wohl so wie es mir mein Vater erzählt hat einige Splitter abbekommen haben .  Darauf hin hat der Rest der Familie sich entschieden zu flüchten.  Sind  sie jetzt feige nur um nicht selbst irgendwann drauf zu gehen?  

Zu Ostern hatten meine Eltern eine Flüchtlingsfamilie mit 2 Kindern eingeladen. Der Mann war in Syrien Baggerfahrer und die Frau Lehrerin. Sie kommen aus einer Nachbarstadt von Homs (sollte bekannt sein was da los war/ist). Es hat 20 Tage gedauert bis sie es nach Deutschland geschafft haben. - Ist ein Vater der versucht seinen Familie in Sicherheit zu bringen feige?


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2016)

isnicable schrieb:


> DIe sind feige?  O.o Ich hoffe du sitze bequem auf deinen Stuhl vor deinem Rechner.



Ich sitze ziemlich bequem, danke der Nachfrage.



isnicable schrieb:


> Mein Vater  bringt sich zur ZEit in einem Kurs "Deutsch als Zweitsprache" mit ein. Dabei bekommt er immer wieder Geschichten von den Flüchtlingen erzählt. z.B.:
> 
> Ein 19 Jähriger Junge hat ihm erzählt das er seine Geschwister bei einem Bombenanschlag verloren hat. Er stand keine 20 Meter von ihnen entfernt. Er hat noch kurz sein T-Shirt etwas angehoben und muss wohl so wie es mir mein Vater erzählt hat einige Splitter abbekommen haben .  Darauf hin hat der Rest der Familie sich entschieden zu flüchten.  Sind  sie jetzt feige nur um nicht selbst irgendwann drauf zu gehen?



Schön, dass du uns so viele Informationen gibst. 

Wo haben sie denn innerhalb Syriens gewohnt? Haben sie an den „Demonstrationen“ teilgenommen? Haben sie irgendeine der Terroristenfraktionen unterstützt? Haben sie vorher schon versucht in Gebiete zu gelangen, die unter der Kontrolle der Regierung stehen?



isnicable schrieb:


> Zu Ostern hatten meine Eltern eine Flüchtlingsfamilie mit 2 Kindern eingeladen. Der Mann war in Syrien Baggerfahrer und die Frau Lehrerin. Sie kommen aus einer Nachbarstadt von Homs (sollte bekannt sein was da los war/ist). Es hat 20 Tage gedauert bis sie es nach Deutschland geschafft haben. - Ist ein Vater der versucht seinen Familie in Sicherheit zu bringen feige?



Guck mal hier ist der nächste logische Fehler. Es sind keine Flüchtlinge, wenn sie in Deutschland sind. Sie kamen durch zig sichere Länder.

Wie so oft. Tränendrüsenpropaganda. Danke ich verzichte.


----------



## isnicable (13. Mai 2016)

Die Infos kann ich dir leider nicht geben.  Aber es ging mir nicht darum, wie du sagst, irgendeine  "Tränendrüsenpropaganda" zu betreiben.  Das war eher nur so mein Beitrag zu der Aussage die du da getätigt  hast - "Die sind einfach nur feige. " 
Ich persönlich mache mir lieber selbst einen Eindruck von den Menschen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Guck mal hier ist der nächste logische Fehler. Es sind keine Flüchtlinge, wenn sie in Deutschland sind. Sie kamen durch zig sichere Länder.
> .


Ich bin mir nicht hunderprozentig sicher wie die genau Definition von "Flüchtling" ist aber aus rein logischer Sicht sind diese Menschen für mich schon Flüchtlinge.



> Artikel 1 der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention definiert einen Flüchtling als Person, die "… aus der begründeten Furcht vor Verfolgung wegen ihrer Rasse, Religion, Nationalität, Zugehörigkeit zu einer bestimmten sozialen Gruppe oder wegen ihrer politischen Überzeugung sich außerhalb des Landes befindet, dessen Staatsangehörigkeit sie besitzt, und den Schutz dieses Landes nicht in Anspruch nehmen kann oder wegen dieser Befürchtungen nicht in Anspruch nehmen will . . ."


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel, China.
> 
> Dort ist aktuell Xi Jinping das Staatsoberhaupt. Gewählt wurde der Mann von seinem Volk natürlich nie. China ist eine Einparteiendiktatur.
> 
> ...



China ist nun mal einer der wichtigsten Wirtschaftspartner und ohne die chinesische Führung kannst du als Ausländisches Unternehmen sowieso kein Werk in China aufbauen.
Die Chinesen ziehen sich das Know How immer daraus.

Aber, wenn man deine Argumentation ganz frech weiter spinnt -- hat Deutschland auch kein vom Volk legitimiertes Staatsoberhaupt.
Denn der Bundespräsident wird ja nicht vom Volk gewählt sondern von den Parteien geschachert, als Art Brettspiel für Sinnlose.
Und Merkel ist ja ganz groß darin, Bundespräsidenten durchzudringen und später abzusägen. Wie viele hat die Frau inzwischen verschlissen? Weiß ich gar nicht mehr.
Aber egal. Hat ja mit Syrien nichts weiter zu tun.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2016)

isnicable schrieb:


> Die Infos kann ich dir leider nicht geben.  Aber es ging mir nicht darum, wie du sagst, irgendeine  "Tränendrüsenpropaganda" zu betreiben.  Das war eher nur so mein Beitrag zu der Aussage die du da getätigt  hast - "Die sind einfach nur feige. "
> Ich persönlich mache mir lieber selbst einen Eindruck von den Menschen.
> Ich bin mir nicht hunderprozentig sicher wie die genau Definition von "Flüchtling" ist aber aus rein logischer Sicht sind diese Menschen für mich schon Flüchtlinge.



Um es kurz zu machen, nein sind sie nicht. Wer durch zig sichere Länder wandert, ist kein Flüchtling.

Ich darf aber auch dich bitten, dich an diese Aussage eines Moderators zu halten, damit wir nicht die Schließung dieses Threads riskieren.



Threshold schrieb:


> China ist nun mal einer der wichtigsten Wirtschaftspartner und ohne die chinesische Führung kannst du als Ausländisches Unternehmen sowieso kein Werk in China aufbauen. Die Chinesen ziehen sich das Know How immer daraus.



Korrekt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber, wenn man deine Argumentation ganz frech weiter spinnt -- hat Deutschland auch kein vom Volk legitimiertes Staatsoberhaupt.
> Denn der Bundespräsident wird ja nicht vom Volk gewählt sondern von den Parteien geschachert, als Art Brettspiel für Sinnlose.
> Und Merkel ist ja ganz groß darin, Bundespräsidenten durchzudringen und später abzusägen. Wie viele hat die Frau inzwischen verschlissen? Weiß ich gar nicht mehr.



Das ist nicht „frech gesponnen“ sondern (leider) traurige Realität. Das deutsche Volk darf sein eigenes Staatoberhaupt nicht wählen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber egal. Hat ja mit Syrien nichts weiter zu tun.


 
Korrekt.


----------



## Red-Hood (13. Mai 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die gemäßigte Opposition, die mit den Worten "Gott ist groß"  auf die am Fallschirm hängenden Russen geschossen hat?


Die gemäßigte Opposition, bei der ein Kommandant das Herz eines Soldaten Assads rausgerissen und reingebissen hat. 
Syrien: Rebell isst Herz eines Assad-Soldats - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Das sind aber Dinge, die passieren natürlich mal.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Die gemäßigte Opposition, bei der ein Kommandant das Herz eines Soldaten Assads rausgerissen und reingebissen hat.
> Syrien: Rebell isst Herz eines Assad-Soldats - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Das sind aber Dinge, die passieren natürlich mal.



Du verstehst das falsch. Das sind doch die "gemäßigten" Terroristen, weil die für uns kämpfen.

So wie damals die  Mudschaheddin in Afghanistan.


----------



## Red-Hood (13. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du verstehst das falsch. Das sind doch die "gemäßigten" Terroristen, weil die für uns kämpfen.
> 
> So wie damals die  Mudschaheddin in Afghanistan.


Ach, wenn es dem richtigen Zwecke dient, ist mittlerweile alles in Ordnung!?
Mittlerweile wird so stark moralisiert, dass man schon einmal vergessen kann, wer denn den "gemeinnützigen" Weltfrieden schaffen will, wer wen durchgehend ausbeutete und dass es die Europäer waren, die die Sklaverei in arabischen Staaten abgeschafft haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen, nein sind sie nicht. Wer durch zig sichere Länder wandert, ist kein Flüchtling.


Doch, dass sind sie. Wir haben es dir zig mal verlinkt, aber Deine Weigerung, auf juristische Fakten einzugehen ist deutlich erkennbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, dass sind sie. Wir haben es dir zig mal verlinkt, aber Deine Weigerung, auf juristische Fakten einzugehen ist deutlich erkennbar.



Nein sind sie nicht. Wie auch die Mehrheit der europäischen Staaten zum Glück erkannt hat.

Und auch dich habe ich bereits auf diese Aussage hingewiesen.


----------



## Poulton (13. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, dass sind sie. Wir haben es dir zig mal verlinkt, aber Deine Weigerung, auf juristische Fakten einzugehen ist deutlich erkennbar.


Er handelt halt mal wieder nach dem Grundsatz: "_Lügenjudikative!_". business as usual


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Mai 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Er handelt halt mal wieder nach dem Grundsatz: "_Lügenjudikative!_". business as usual



Jaja, die Mehrheit der europäischen Staaten hat Unrecht und ihr wisst es besser. Alter Hut.

Nachtrag: Ich sehe gerade, dass sogar bei Frau Merkel ein bisschen Vernuft einkehrt. Man lese sich mal den Twitterpost ihres Regierungssprechers vom 12. Mai kurz nach 6 Uhr durch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wobei gerade die USA den Sonderfall darstellen, dass man auch mit *weniger* Stimmen der gewählte Präsident werden kann.



wie von mir geschrieben...



> Bestes Beispiel, China.
> 
> Dort ist aktuell Xi Jinping das Staatsoberhaupt. Gewählt wurde der Mann von seinem Volk natürlich nie. China ist eine Einparteiendiktatur.
> 
> ...



Kann mich zwar nicht daran erinnern, diese Formulierung je gehört zu haben (meist ist von der "chinesischen Führung" bzw. deren Repräsentanten die Rede), aber prinzipiell könnte man so argumentieren: Ja, er ist legitimer Vertreter des chinesischen Staates. So wie Hitler legitimiter Führer der NS-Diktatur war.

Deine Aussage war aber, Assad wäre legitimer Vertreter des syrischen Volkes. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, denn ein Repräsentant der Bevölkerung steht automatisch auch für die Interessen, Wünsche und Rechte der Mehrheit der Einwohner eines Landes. Davon kann bei Assad aber definitiv keine Rede sein, der repräsentiert ausschließlich seine eigenen Machtgelüste.



> Moralische Boni natürlich nicht. Die hat keine Machthaber in einem der arabischen Länder. Aber meiner Meinung nach, gibt es ihm rechtliche Boni gegenüber den anderen Gruppen.



Ich habe den Begriff Moral bewusst gewählt, denn wir über den Sturz eines ganzen Staatsapparates reden, sind juristische Kategorien wertlos - das Rechtssystem, aus dem sie hervorgehen könnten, ist ja Teil der Problematik. Es bleiben für die Interessensabwägung nur moralische Grundwerte, z.B. die Achtung der Menschenrechte.
Und da ist Assad ein Schlächter unter vielen und garantiert niemand, der irgendwelche "Boni" anführen kann.




isnicable schrieb:


> hey zusammen,
> Erst mal schön zu sehen das es wieder einen  thread zu dem Thema gibt.



Der ist bald ein Jahr alt und iirc wurde er einfach nur ein neues Zuhause für bestehende Diskussionen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich darf aber auch dich bitten, dich an diese Aussage eines Moderators zu halten, damit wir nicht die Schließung dieses Threads riskieren.



Ist aber auch sehr traurig hier, dass gewisse Leute derart unfähig zu ausartungsfreien Diskussionen sind, dass deswegen jetzt einige Themen für alle Tabu sind. Schade, dass die Hetzer niemand rechtzeitig in ihre Schranken verwiesen hat


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Mai 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wie von mir geschrieben...



Korrekt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann mich zwar nicht daran erinnern, diese Formulierung je gehört zu haben (meist ist von der "chinesischen Führung" bzw. deren Repräsentanten die Rede), aber prinzipiell könnte man so argumentieren: Ja, er ist legitimer Vertreter des chinesischen Staates. So wie Hitler legitimiter Führer der NS-Diktatur war.



Korrekt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Aussage war aber, Assad wäre legitimer Vertreter des syrischen Volkes. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, denn ein Repräsentant der Bevölkerung steht automatisch auch für die Interessen, Wünsche und Rechte der Mehrheit der Einwohner eines Landes. Davon kann bei Assad aber definitiv keine Rede sein, der repräsentiert ausschließlich seine eigenen Machtgelüste.



Unsere Repräsentanten (die sich ja gerne Volksvertreter nennen) stehen ja auch nicht immer für unsere die Interessen, Wünsche und Rechte der Mehrheit der Einwohner ein. (Wie man aktuell an TTIP sehr gut sieht). 

Sicher, es sind Qualitätsunterschiede, aber unterm Strich vertritt unsere Regierung auch nicht unsere Interessen, sondern die anderen Leute.

Warum soll es denn Syrern da anders ergehen als uns?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe den Begriff Moral bewusst gewählt, denn wir über den Sturz eines ganzen Staatsapparates reden, sind juristische Kategorien wertlos - das Rechtssystem, aus dem sie hervorgehen könnten, ist ja Teil der Problematik. Es bleiben für die Interessensabwägung nur moralische Grundwerte, z.B. die Achtung der Menschenrechte. Und da ist Assad ein Schlächter unter vielen und garantiert niemand, der irgendwelche "Boni" anführen kann.



Nach der Logik, dürfte keine der Konfliktparteien einen Anspruch auf die Vertretung Syriens erheben.

Bleibt also die Frage, welche von den Konfliktparteien ist das kleinste Übel? Meiner Meinung nach Assad. Der hat das Land jahrelang geführt und politisch stabil gehalten.

Er war immer ein nützlicher Diktator für uns und ich sehe keinen Grund nicht auch in Zukunft wieder so zu verfahren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist aber auch sehr traurig hier, dass gewisse Leute derart unfähig zu ausartungsfreien Diskussionen sind, dass deswegen jetzt einige Themen für alle Tabu sind. Schade, dass die Hetzer niemand rechtzeitig in ihre Schranken verwiesen hat



Da ja jede Meinung, die nicht auf Linie der von Medien und Regierung vermittelten politischen korrekten Meinung ist, sofort hier mit Schaum vorm Mund niedergebrüllt wurde (sieht man gut im Trump Thread, angesichts der Forderung von Trump bezüglich der Muslime. Ob diese Forderung umsetzbar ist oder nicht, gut oder nicht, wird gar nicht erst diskutiert, sondern die üblichen Berufsempörten haben sofort wieder Schaum vorm Mund).

So wird von den politisch korrekten Bessermenschen jegliche *freie* Diskussion sofort im Keim erstickt. 

Am Ende wählt das Volk noch konservativ, wie im Rest Europas. Das geht ja nicht, weil Autobahn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Unsere Repräsentanten (die sich ja gerne Volksvertreter nennen) stehen ja auch nicht immer für unsere die Interessen, Wünsche und Rechte der Mehrheit der Einwohner ein. (Wie man aktuell an TTIP sehr gut sieht).



Unsere Repräsentanten vertreten im Schnitt das, was die Wähler sich erwählt haben. Wenn die zu blöd sind, das zu wählen, was in ihrem Interesse ist (z.B. eine Partei, die Globalisierung kritisch sieht - und das sind SPD und Union garantiert nicht, da braucht man nicht überrascht zu tun), dann ist das schade, aber es sind immer noch legitimerte Vertreter. Nicht von mir legitimiert, vermutlich auch nicht von dir - aber von der Mehrheit des Volkes (wenn man die nicht mitzählt, die sich an Wahltagen für "Fernsehgucken" entscheiden, also offensichtlich gar keine politischen Interessen haben, die man vertreten könnte)



> Warum soll es denn Syrern da anders ergehen als uns?



Den Syrern ergeht es da anders als uns, weil in der syrischen Diktatur nur die Interessen Assads vertreten werden. 



> Nach der Logik, dürfte keine der Konfliktparteien einen Anspruch auf die Vertretung Syriens erheben.



Korrekt.



> Bleibt also die Frage, welche von den Konfliktparteien ist das kleinste Übel? Meiner Meinung nach Assad. Der hat das Land jahrelang geführt und politisch stabil gehalten.



Meiner Meinung nach nicht Assad. Der das Land in seine heutige Situation gesteuert. Das heißt nicht, dass ich die Unterstützung so manch anderer Kämpfer für gut halte, aber einen Diktator zu unterstützen, so wie es Putin macht, kann nicht die richtige Schlussfolgerung in einer Situation sein, die entstanden ist, weil man Jahrzehntelang einen Diktator unterstützt hat.



> Er war immer ein nützlicher Diktator für uns und ich sehe keinen Grund nicht auch in Zukunft wieder so zu verfahren.



Tja, das ist der Unterschied zwischen einer moralischen und einer juristischen Betrachtung...
Immerhin: Wenn du keinen Grund siehst Unterdrückung, die mittelfristig zu gewaltsamen Aufständen führt, in Zukunft zu vermeiden, dürfte dir ja die aktuelle Türkeipolitik gefallen...



> (sieht man gut im Trump Thread



Danke, ich verzichte auf einen Blick da rein. Die Zeiten, als ich mich dazu verpflichtet gefühlt habe, jede Jauchegrube im Auge zu behalten, sind vorbei - und ich kenne die hiesige Klientel gut genug um genau zu wissen, zu welchen Themenkomplexen man eine sachliche, fakten orientierte Diskussion nicht einmal zu versuchen braucht.


----------



## Red-Hood (18. Mai 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unsere Repräsentanten vertreten im Schnitt das, was die Wähler sich erwählt haben. Wenn die zu blöd sind, das zu wählen, was in ihrem Interesse ist (z.B. eine Partei, die Globalisierung kritisch sieht - und das sind SPD und Union garantiert nicht, da braucht man nicht überrascht zu tun), dann ist das schade, aber es sind immer noch legitimerte Vertreter. Nicht von mir legitimiert, vermutlich auch nicht von dir - aber von der Mehrheit des Volkes (wenn man die nicht mitzählt, die sich an Wahltagen für "Fernsehgucken" entscheiden, also offensichtlich gar keine politischen Interessen haben, die man vertreten könnte).


Und genau das darf überhaupt nicht sein. Du kannst wählen, was du möchtest, doch ist keine Partei daran gebunden, ihre Wahlversprechen auch nur im Ansatz einzuhalten. Für Gesetze braucht es nicht nur die Regierung, sondern auch den Bundestag oder Bundesrat. Am Ende stellen sich alle quer und behindern sich gegenseitig. 

Es ist sehr gut möglich, dass ein Großteil der Parteien die Interessen der Bürger auch nicht im Ansatz verfolgt. Könnte auch ein Indikator für die geringe Wahlbeteiligung sein.

Heutzutage bekommen die meisten Menschen ja Schüttelfrost, wenn man ganz frei losgelöst von allen Ideologien und Zuständen erwähnt, dass eine Diktatur dem Volkswillen besser entsprechen und für ihr Wohl dienlicher sein könnte als eine Demokratie.
Damit möchte ich nun keineswegs sagen, dass die Diktatur als willkürliche Herrschaftsform viele positive Effekte mit sich brächte, doch kann eine demokratisch legitimierte Regierung dem Volkswohl noch wesentlich weniger dienlich sein.
Das lässt sich auch nicht damit rechtfertigen, dass diese Regierung ja offiziell und frei gewählt wurde. Jede Regierung muss anhand ihr Taten beurteilt werden und nicht wegen ihrer Form.
Die nächste Wahl nach 4 Jahren als Zeugnis für die Leistung eines Politikers? Das ist ziemlich unbefriedigend und wird der Verantwortung nicht gerecht.
Ebenso dürfen Parteien selbst einzelne Minister stellen, ohne dass das auch nur im Ansatz dem Volkswillen entsprechen muss. Unser derzeitiger Justizminister ist weder moralisch, noch von den Voraussetzungen her für seinen Posten geeignet. Das ist die größte Verunglimpfung des Wortes Justiz, seitdem es einen Minister hierfür gibt.

Ich finde es jedenfalls unwahrscheinlich, dass eine dem Volke keine Rechenschaft schuldige Regierung etwas Positives sein kann.

Die Gewaltenteilung funktioniert auch nicht richtig. Es kann nicht sein, dass ein Teil den anderen absetzen kann. Passiert in der Praxis allerdings recht oft. Diese Entscheidungen sind auch nicht demokratisch legitimiert.

So schön die Demokratie im Ansatz ist, funktioniert sie letzten Endes so gut wie der Kommunismus. Es sind Fantasiekonstrukte, die schön utopisch bleiben, in der jetzigen Welt aber niemals fair umgesetzt werden können, weil manche Menschen lieber etwas gleicher als andere sind, um auf den guten George Orwell zurückzukommen.


Um von diesem kleinen Ausflug zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen:

Assad ist kein guter Diktator. Dennoch erfolgte die Destabilisierung Syriens ebenso wir bei den benachbarten, arabischen Ländern von außen.
Wieso schwappt die Welle der Demokratisierung nicht auf Algerien über? Nur weil die Militärdiktatur weniger Familien den Volkswillen besser unterdrücken kann als Assad? Das glaube ich nicht.
Ich bin zumindest davon überzeugt, dass dort wesentlich größere Willkür herrscht als vorher. Die Absetzung der absolutistischen Regierungen hatte eine direkte Auswrikung aufs Wiedererstarken von islamistischen und terroristischen Gruppierungen.

In den 90ern konnte man in Ägypten und Tunesien noch problemlos Urlaub machen. Man wurde von Menschen in Tunis mit der islamischen Gastfreundschaft begrüßt, die es heute kaum mehr gibt.
Woran liegt das?


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> In den 90ern konnte man in Ägypten und Tunesien noch problemlos Urlaub machen. Man wurde von Menschen in Tunis mit der islamischen Gastfreundschaft begrüßt, die es heute kaum mehr gibt.
> Woran liegt das?



Mein Onkel und meine Tante waren vor kurzem im Oman und haben dort Urlaub gemacht.
Sie waren ganz begeistert von der arabischen, muslimischen Gastfreundschaft.
Und wieso sollte das in Tunesien anders sein? Auch das ist ein Land, das auf Tourismus setzt.


----------



## Red-Hood (18. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Onkel und meine Tante waren vor kurzem im Oman und haben dort Urlaub gemacht.
> Sie waren ganz begeistert von der arabischen, muslimischen Gastfreundschaft.
> Und wieso sollte das in Tunesien anders sein? Auch das ist ein Land, das auf Tourismus setzt.


Abgesehen davon, dass das so ziemlich der uninteressantes Teil meines Beitrages war, gibt es bestimmt Gründe dafür, dass einem vom auswärtigen Amt davon abgeraten wird, sich frei in den großen Städten und vor allem außerhalb zu bewegen.
Früher lief man nicht Gefahr, dort entführt zu werden. Mittlerweile passiert das regelmäßig. Ebenso sprengten sich dort früher keine Leute in die Luft oder töteten gezielt Urlauber. Ein Zustand, der dem von damals nicht einmal im Ansatz entspricht.

Diesbezüglich empfehle ich einen genaueren Blick in die Reiseinformationen des auswärtigen Amtes im Hinblick auf muslimische Länder. Angefangen mit Ägypten bis hin zu Turkmenistan.

Ein kleiner Auszug. Nur weil einem persönlich nichts passiert, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass jeder das Glück hat.
Auswartiges Amt  -  Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise - Oman: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise
Auswartiges Amt  -  Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise - Tunesien: Reise- und Sicherheitshinweise


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Ja, und?
Weil die jetzt einen Hinweis geben, fährt man nicht mehr in Urlaub?
Dann dürfte man auch nicht mehr nach Berlin fahren, da es dort ja auch zu einem großen Anschlag kommen könnte -- nach Madrid, London, Paris und Brüssel.


----------



## Red-Hood (18. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und?
> Weil die jetzt einen Hinweis geben, fährt man nicht mehr in Urlaub?
> Dann dürfte man auch nicht mehr nach Berlin fahren, da es dort ja auch zu einem großen Anschlag kommen könnte -- nach Madrid, London, Paris und Brüssel.


Kommen kann, gekommen ist. Blödes Relativieren und ein großer Unterschied. Ebenso wie tot sein und sterben können.

Ich schreibe es noch einmal, weil du es gezielt überlesen willst:
Früher lief man nicht Gefahr, dort entführt zu werden. Mittlerweile passiert das regelmäßig. Ebenso sprengten sich dort früher keine Leute in die Luft oder töteten gezielt Urlauber. Ein Zustand, der dem von damals nicht einmal im Ansatz entspricht.

Wüsste nicht, dass in Berlin regelmäßig Menschen entführt werden. Die werden nur angetanzt und ausgeraubt oder verprügelt, aber nicht enführt, damit Lösegeld erpresst wird.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

Tja, die Frage ist immer, wo du gerade bist.
In Mexiko wird man auch ständig entführt, in Brasilien sowieso.
Was ist mit Warnungen vor diesen Ländern? Gerade angesichts der Tatsache, dass in einem Land dort demnächst Olympische Spiele ablaufen.

Ich relativiere solche Sachen eher lieber als alles als Bare Münze zu nehmen.
Wie viele Fälle kennst du denn, wo im Oman Deutsche Touristen entführt worden sind?


----------



## Poulton (18. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit Warnungen vor diesen Ländern?


Für beide Länder vorhanden. Muss man nur an entsprechender Stelle auf der Internetseite des Auswärtigen Amt schauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Und genau das darf überhaupt nicht sein. Du kannst wählen, was du möchtest, doch ist keine Partei daran gebunden, ihre Wahlversprechen auch nur im Ansatz einzuhalten.



Gegen Wahlbetrug gibt es afaik irgendwo ein paar Paragraphen, aber das Problem ist ohnehin eher akademischer Natur. Geschätze 99% der Wahlversprechen werden eingehalten - aber auch absichtlich so formuliert, dass sich viele Leute sehr leicht etwas anderes darunter vorstellen, als eigentlich da steht (und am Ende auch rauskommt - bzw. eben nicht). Gegen Ausnutzung von Dummheit kann man aber kein wirkungsvolles Gesetz machen, da sich so etwas per Definition jeglicher klaren Eingrenzung entzieht.
Grundprinzip der repräsentativen Demokratie in Deutschland ist aber sowieso, dass der Wähler alle vier Jahre darüber entscheidet, ob seine Interessen (z.B. an ehrlichen Wahlaussagen) in angemessener Weise eingehalten werden. Und mit Ausnahme des Niedergangs der FDP (die so ziemlich genau das gemacht hat, was ich in ihrem Wahlprogram vorher gelesen habe), hat der Wähler keiner einzigen Partei des letzten Vierteljahrhunderts eine Absage auf ihre Politik ausgestellt.
Fazit: Deutsche Politiker vertreten im großen und ganzen die Mehrheit des Volkes.

Und genau das kann man, um zum Thema zurückzukehren von Assad in Bezug auf die Syrer nicht behaupten, im Gegenteil. Und deswegen hat der auch nicht im geringsten Respekt oder gar Unterstützung von irgendwem verdient, denn er vertritt nur sein eigenes diktatorisches Regime.


Es ist sehr gut möglich, dass ein Großteil der Parteien die Interessen der Bürger auch nicht im Ansatz verfolgt. Könnte auch ein Indikator für die geringe Wahlbeteiligung sein.



> Heutzutage bekommen die meisten Menschen ja Schüttelfrost, wenn man ganz frei losgelöst von allen Ideologien und Zuständen erwähnt, dass eine Diktatur dem Volkswillen besser entsprechen und für ihr Wohl dienlicher sein könnte als eine Demokratie.



Vollkommen zu Recht. Denn wer darüber redet, was eine Diktatur durch reinen Zufall eventuell sein könnte und sich dann auch noch ein einziges, positives Beispiel unter sehr vielen, sehr negativen rauspickt, der ist in der Regel zum-sich-schütteln. Die repräsentative Demokratie tut sich (zumindest Bürgern von der Qualität, wie wir sie haben) denkbar schwer bei der Auswahl der besten Regierenden, aber sie liegt dabei immer noch meilenweit vor allen anderen Regierungsformen, die je für Gruppen von mehr als ein paar 100 bis maximal 1000 Mitgliedern ausprobiert wurden.



> Die nächste Wahl nach 4 Jahren als Zeugnis für die Leistung eines Politikers? Das ist ziemlich unbefriedigend und wird der Verantwortung nicht gerecht.



Stimmt. Die meisten Untaten realisiert die Mehrheit nämlich erst 40 Jahre später 



> Das ist die größte Verunglimpfung des Wortes Justiz, seitdem es einen Minister hierfür gibt.



Nicht dass ich nenneswert positives an Maas sehe (immerhin scheint er manchmal zu realisieren, dass er nur Halbgares abliefert), aber wenn dir Schlegelberger ernsthaft lieber wäre, dann möchte ich die Diskussion an dieser Stelle abbrechen.



> Die Gewaltenteilung funktioniert auch nicht richtig. Es kann nicht sein, dass ein Teil den anderen absetzen kann.



Genaugenommen ist genau das die Quintessenz vom gegenseitiger Kontrolle der Gewalten 



> So schön die Demokratie im Ansatz ist, funktioniert sie letzten Endes so gut wie der Kommunismus. Es sind Fantasiekonstrukte, die schön utopisch bleiben, in der jetzigen Welt aber niemals fair umgesetzt werden können, weil manche Menschen lieber etwas gleicher als andere sind, um auf den guten George Orwell zurückzukommen.



Also wenn ich mir die Unterschiede zwischen dem theoretischen Kommunismus und der Sowjetunion, zwischen deinen hahnebüchernen Vorstellungen eines gütigen Diktators und der Realität des dritten Reiches sowie zwischen meinem Leben und der idealen Demokratie angucke, dann funktioniert letzteres Konzept UM WELTEN besser, als der Kommunismus, von Diktaturen ganz zu schweigen. Selbst wenn ich die wohl übelste Form der freien Demokratie in den USA mit der wohl geglücktesten Interpretation von Sozialismus bzw./und Diktatur in Kuba vergleiche, wüsste ich ziemlich genau, welches Land ich vorziehen würde.



> Assad ist kein guter Diktator. Dennoch erfolgte die Destabilisierung Syriens ebenso wir bei den benachbarten, arabischen Ländern von außen.
> Wieso schwappt die Welle der Demokratisierung nicht auf Algerien über? Nur weil die Militärdiktatur weniger Familien den Volkswillen besser unterdrücken kann als Assad? Das glaube ich nicht.



Äh: Algerien hatte Anfang der 90er Jahre einen Bürgerkrieg (die Bevölkerung dementsprechend wenig Bock auf einen zweiten) und seitdem eine demokratische Verfassung. Trotzdem ist die Welle sehr wohl auch auf Algerien übergeschwappt und zwang die Regierung 2011 dazu, einige Forderungen der Opposition umzusetzen. Womit wir schon beim entscheidenden Punkt wären: Algerien hat so etwas wie eine parlamentarische Opposition. Das algerische Parlament hat zwar relativ wenig Einfluss im Vergleich zu den korrupten Hintergrundstrukturen und dem dominanten Militär (man beachte, dass auch das wenigstens zwei Kräfte sind und nicht eine Einzelperson), aber zumindest existiert ein Einflussnahme-Weg, der Politik statt Panzer nutzt.



> Ich bin zumindest davon überzeugt, dass dort wesentlich größere Willkür herrscht als vorher. Die Absetzung der absolutistischen Regierungen hatte eine direkte Auswrikung aufs Wiedererstarken von islamistischen und terroristischen Gruppierungen.



Umgekehrt: Erstarkte Islamisten haben das Regime abgesetzt. Erstarkt sind diese schon vorher, denn bei der Wahl "Diktator oder Islamisten" entscheiden sich die 90% der Bevölkerung, die zu den Verliereren des Regimes gehören, schnell mal für die Versprechen der Islamisten. In Staaten, in denen die Wahl lautet "Regierung oder Opposition oder Islamisten" sieht das komplett anders aus.



> In den 90ern konnte man in Ägypten und Tunesien noch problemlos Urlaub machen. Man wurde von Menschen in Tunis mit der islamischen Gastfreundschaft begrüßt, die es heute kaum mehr gibt.
> Woran liegt das?



An deiner Wahrnehmungsweise. Ich habe jedenfalls bislang keinerlei Beschwerden über zurückgehende Gastfreundschaft in Tunis oder in Ägypten gehört. Ganz im Gegenteil.




Red-Hood schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass das so ziemlich der uninteressantes Teil meines Beitrages war, gibt es bestimmt Gründe dafür, dass einem vom auswärtigen Amt davon abgeraten wird, sich frei in den großen Städten und vor allem außerhalb zu bewegen.
> Früher lief man nicht Gefahr, dort entführt zu werden. In Mittlerweile passiert das regelmäßig. Ebenso sprengten sich dort früher keine Leute in die Luft oder töteten gezielt Urlauber. Ein Zustand, der dem von damals nicht einmal im Ansatz entspricht.



Gerade in Ägypten gibt es schon sehr lange Entführungen von und Gewalt gegen Touristen. Ich erinnere an Luxor '97. Mit zunehmender Verarmung und Verbreitung von Waffen ist die Zahl der Täter gestiegen, aber die große Mehrheit der Ägypter ist so gastfreundlich wie eh und je. 100 bewaffnete Terroristen unter 100000 Ägyptern sind aber halt trotzdem mehr Anlass für eine Reisewarnung, als 10 unter 100000, die sich ein Küchenmesser teilen.


Aber was genau hat ägyptischer Tourismus eigentlich mit Syrien zu tun?


----------



## Seeefe (18. Mai 2016)

Ich persönlich bekomme ja schon Schüttelfrost, wenn ich "Volkswille" nur lese


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2016)

Der Begriff hat leider durch den Missbrauch des Wortes "Volks" sehr gelitten, ist hier aber nicht mit der Springer(stiefel) Konotation von Volksempfänger, Volkskredit, Volksversicherung, Volksverhetzung, Volksmilchreiß, Volksfonds oder Volksverblödung zu verstehen.


----------



## Red-Hood (20. Mai 2016)

Demokratische Verfassung in Algerien... Algerien wird seit dem Ende des Bürgerkriegs vom Militär regiert, genau genommen von mehreren einzelnen Kommandanten, die offiziell nicht einmal bekannt sind.
Das gute ZDF (oder war es Arte) widmete dem sogar eine umfangreiche eine Doku.

Zu deiner Vorstellung von Gewaltenteilung würde ich dann gerne wissen, wer den Politiker entlässt? Prinzip der gegenseitigen Kontrolle. Der Richter darf es nicht. Es darf nur die eigene Zunft. Da kannst du dir noch so viel an die Stirn klatschen.
Dazu müssten Verfassungsrichter dann befugt sein. Unterstehen weder dem Zwang von Lobbyisten, noch dem Druck durch Medien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2016)

Nett, dass du mir in allen anderen Punkten zustimmst.

Das in Algerien de facto ein Wechselspiel zwischen Militär und Korruption die Zügel in der Hand hält, habe ich ja geschrieben. Aber es gibt trotzdem eine politische Opposition und diese war auch in der Lage, Ziele der aufgebrachten Menschen im Rahmen des arabischen Frühlings durchzusetzen. Durch diesen zwar geringen, aber vorhandenen und geordneten Prozess der Einflussnahme wurde Druck abgebaut, bevor es zur Eskalation kam. Genau diese Möglichkeit fehlt unter Diktatoren wie Assad oder Gaddafi. Hier wurde auf genau die gleichen Prozesse mit Gewalt und zusätzlicher Unterdrückung reagiert, aber man kann eben nicht ein komplettes Volk dauerhaft komplett unterdrücken. Entweder man macht gelegentlich zumindest ein paar Zugeständnisse (und damit das sauber abläuft muss man eben eine politische Opposition zulassen, auch wenn diese ggf. kaum Macht erhält), oder aber der Druck bricht sich irgendwann einen Weg - und dann stehen mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die radikalsten und extremistischsten Gruppierungen an der Spitze der neuen Bewegung, weil eben diese als einzige die passenden Methoden gegen eine gewaltsame Unterdrückung ins Felde führen, während die gemäßigten, politisch aktiven Gruppen zuvor vom Diktator ausgerottet wurden.

Zu deiner Frage: Ein "Politiker" ist nicht Gegenstand der Gewaltenteilung. Ein Politiker kann alles mögliche sein, vom Bundespräsidenten ohne realen Einfluss bis zum Wahlkämpfer auf der Gemüsekiste neben dem Wochenmarkt. Gewaltenteilung baut darauf, dass die Exekutive ausschließlich auf Grundlage der von der Legislative erlassenen Gesetze tätig werden kann (in Deutschland wird die Spitze der Exekutive zusätzlich von der Legislative ernannt), während die Legislative ihrerseits keine Gesetze erlassen darf, die von der Judikative für verfassungswidrig befunden werden, wobei eben dieses Urteil von Kräften der Exekutive durchgesetzt werden muss.

Entlassen wird dabei übrigens niemand (außer ggf. der Kanzler im Rahmen einer Vertrauensfrage), denn es geht um Gewalten und deren Ausübung, nicht um Personen. Entlassen tut letztendlich nur der Wähler, denn nur dieser kann als Souverän über "gut" und "schlecht" entscheiden. Bis dahin verhindert die Gewaltenteilung Machtmissbrauch, denn genau das ist ihre Aufgabe.


----------



## Red-Hood (20. Mai 2016)

Es geht nicht um Zustimmung.

Diskussionen dieser Art sind einfach unheimlich anstrengend, weil es viel zu ausufernd wird, wenn man jede einzelne Aussage erläutern muss, manchmal auch mehrmals, damit die eigentliche Intention erkannt wird.
Es gäbe da noch sehr viel mehr zu schreiben, aber das ist mir einfach zu müßig und den Aufwand in einem Forum unter Unbekannten nicht wert. 
Manchmal sind die Positionen auch weniger weit entfernt als es scheint.
Kaum wird einmal nicht genaustens präzisiert, wird viel zu oft der Bessserwisser, der sich an Worten aufhängt, rausgelassen. Das ist mir die Zeit nicht wert.

Ich lege demnächst mein erstes Examen ab und weiß durchaus, wer von wem versetzt oder "entlassen" werden kann und was ein Politiker ist. 

Ich wünsche dem weiteren Diskussionsverlauf alles Produktive.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juni 2016)

Syrien: Assads Armee ruckt auf IS-Hochburg Rakka vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es geht weiter voran für Assad. Hoffentlich erringt er bald den Sieg in Syrien, damit die ganzen Syrier in ihr Heimatland zurückkehren können.

Wir müssen endlich Assad unterstützen, damit das Land wieder zur Ruhe kommt.


----------



## Woohoo (6. Juni 2016)

Dann müssen wir nur noch darauf warten, dass nach dem Sieg eine Demokratie nach unserem westlichen Standard eingeführt wird. Also etwas was es dort noch nie gab.   Und dann auch noch hoffen, dass das Land die Menschen zurücknimmt und sich nicht wie Libyen derzeit weigert.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir müssen endlich Assad unterstützen, damit das Land wieder zur Ruhe kommt.



Ich frage mich eher, in welchem Land er später ins Exil gehen wird.
Russland? Möglich. Aber wer will da leben?
Frankreich? Die nehmen ja gerne ehemalige Diktatoren auf -- aber meist nur welche aus ehemaligen französischen Kolonien.
Andere arabische Staaten? Eher nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2016)

Iran?


----------



## Rolk (6. Juni 2016)

Und wer nimmt die ganzen missratenen Existenzen auf, die ausser in der Gegend rumknallen nichts produktives mehr auf die Reihe bekommen? Wir?

Wenn es in Syrien eine Regierung mit einer"etwas härteren Gangart" gibt, die diese Sorte einigermasen unter Kontrolle hat wäre vielleicht nicht das schlechteste.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher, in welchem Land er später ins Exil gehen wird.
> Russland? Möglich. Aber wer will da leben?
> Frankreich? Die nehmen ja gerne ehemalige Diktatoren auf -- aber meist nur welche aus ehemaligen französischen Kolonien.
> Andere arabische Staaten? Eher nicht.



Wozu Exil? Wenn er den Sieg über die Terroristen erlangt hat, kann er doch wieder in Syrien regieren. Lieber Syrien unter Assad als unter dem IS:


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu Exil? Wenn er den Sieg über die Terroristen erlangt hat, kann er doch wieder in Syrien regieren. Lieber Syrien unter Assad als unter dem IS:



Mir wäre Syrien unter einer frei gewählten Regierung lieber, die Menschenrechte und Meinungsfreiheit garantiert.


----------



## Woohoo (6. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir wäre Syrien unter einer frei gewählten Regierung lieber, die Menschenrechte und Meinungsfreiheit garantiert.


Es wäre wünschenswert. Ich befürchte es läuft aber eher wie folgt ab:
 Sobald die "freie demokratische" Wahl beendet ist wird der Wahlsieger die andere unterdrücken um die Macht zu erhalten. Weil die Wahlverlierer das Wahlergebnis als falsch ansehen werden und den neuen Herrscher nicht oder nur widerwillig anerkennen. 
Somit wieder keine Demokratie wie wir es uns vorstellen. Wieder ein Asylgrund diesmal für die Gruppe die nun nicht vom aktuellen "Diktator" vertreten wird.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir wäre Syrien unter einer frei gewählten Regierung lieber, die Menschenrechte und Meinungsfreiheit garantiert.



Träume ruhig weiter, dass wird niemals passieren 

Nachdem das Land völlig zerfallen ist, ist doch jetzt schon der Status eines "Failed-State" erreicht 

Man sollte endlich mal aufhören, die Demokratie herbeibomben zu wollen 

Im Endeffekt, helfen jetzt nur noch radikale Lösungen,
sonst der Konflikt noch 30 Jahre weiter


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir wäre Syrien unter einer frei gewählten Regierung lieber, die Menschenrechte und Meinungsfreiheit garantiert.



Ja das wäre toll, ist im arabischen Raum aber auch total illusorisch, zumindest unter der vorherrschenden Ideologie. Es gibt nur ein Land im Nahen Osten, dass deine Forderungen erfüllt. Lustigerweise das einzige Land, in dem eine gewisse Gewaltideologie nicht die Mehrheit stellt.

Bleibt also die Frage, was ist das kleinere Übel für Syrien? Assad oder der IS.

Also dann nehme ich doch lieber Assad.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir wäre Syrien unter einer frei gewählten Regierung lieber, die Menschenrechte und Meinungsfreiheit garantiert.



Alles andere wird jedenfalls nicht die Flüchtlingsproblematik beenden. Ist ja nicht so, als wäre die heutige Situation aus einem Mangel an Diktatur heraus entstanden...




Adi1 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt, helfen jetzt nur noch radikale Lösungen,
> sonst der Konflikt noch 30 Jahre weiter



An Radikalität herrscht definitiv kein Mangel, aber was für "Lösungen" siehst du da?


----------



## Adi1 (9. Juni 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An Radikalität herrscht definitiv kein Mangel, aber was für "Lösungen" siehst du da?



Vlt. wäre eine totale Blockade dieses Landes eine Option 

Man kappt von außen sämtliche Geld- und Warenbewegungen, stationiert an den Grenzen Militärs, welche jedoch nicht aktiv eingreifen

Und dann wartet man einfach ab 

Früher oder später, vergeht denen der Spaß  

Die restliche verbleibende Zivilbevölkerung hat dann sicherlich ein Problem

Aber solange die Russen und Amis verschiedene Parteien unterstützen, wird dass ewig so weitergehen


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juni 2016)

Zur Info: 

OT wurde ausgeblendet. Bitte zwischen den Themen Syrien und Flüchtlinge trennen. Letzteres hat hier im Thread als Thema nichts verloren.

B2T


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2016)

Warum macht man diese Staaten nicht erstmal zum UN Protektorat?


----------



## Woohoo (9. Juni 2016)

Weil sich der geballte Hass anschließend gegen die "Besatzer" richten würde. Soldaten welcher unglücklichen Nation will man bitte in dieses Chaos schicken.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2016)

Aufräumen kann man ja erstmal gemeinsam, die Verwaltung kann dann ja von Nachbarstaaten übernommen werden die nicht wirklich als Fremde wahrgenommen werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Juni 2016)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> OT wurde ausgeblendet. Bitte zwischen den Themen Syrien und Flüchtlinge trennen. Letzteres hat hier im Thread als Thema nichts verloren.
> 
> B2T


Diese Themen gehören aber unausweichlich zusammen, wenn man es genau nimmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. wäre eine totale Blockade dieses Landes eine Option
> 
> Man kappt von außen sämtliche Geld- und Warenbewegungen, stationiert an den Grenzen Militärs, welche jedoch nicht aktiv eingreifen
> 
> ...



Auch mit noch so viel Zwinkern wirst du nichts daran ändern, dass weder die Türkei noch der Irak ihre Grenze zu Syrien vollkommen unter Kontrolle haben. Ein Waffenembargo in den gesamten nahen Osten wäre seit längerer Zeit dringend nötig - aber das ist in keinster Weise politisch erreichbar und es gibt auch mehr als genug Waffenlager und zum Teil Produktionseinrichtungen in der Gegend, um den Krieg über Jahre hinweg fortzuführen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum macht man diese Staaten nicht erstmal zum UN Protektorat?



Weil die UN nicht einfach mal eben so eine Regierung entmachten kann? (und komplett handlungsunfähig ist, solange eine der Vetomächte auf der "anderen Seite" steht. Auch so ein Punkt, der seit langem geändert werden müsste, woran aber niemand ein Interesse zu haben scheint - Deutschland eingeschlossen)


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2016)

De facto müsste man in diesem Fall nur Russland überreden, mit seinen Interessen.
Wenn wir das mit Russland klären gibt es kein Veto und wenn Russland mitmacht, macht auch Assad mit.
Die Kurden sowieso, wenn sie dafür genug Autonomie bekommen, da hätte zwar die Türkei ein Problem,
aber Erdogan kann nichts tun im Rahmen der UN.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil die UN nicht einfach mal eben so eine Regierung entmachten kann? (und komplett handlungsunfähig ist, solange eine der Vetomächte auf der "anderen Seite" steht. Auch so ein Punkt, der seit langem geändert werden müsste, woran aber niemand ein Interesse zu haben scheint - Deutschland eingeschlossen)



Naja wen wundert es auch das sich für sowas keiner findet. Man stelle sich mal vor die USA würden einen Krieg beginnen der nicht durch eine UN-Resolution abgedeckt wäre, was ja bekanntlich öfters mal der Fall ist, und nun käme die UN an und würde einfach mal die US-Regierung entmachten können, um so den Krieg zu verhindern, oder zu beenden, weil sie dem Standpunkt der UN zuwieder handelt.

Ist wohl klar das du da keinen Nationalstaat mit gesteigerten außenpolitischen Interessen finden wirst der der UN freiwillig soviel Macht zugestehen wird.


----------



## Adi1 (10. Juni 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch mit noch so viel Zwinkern wirst du nichts daran ändern, dass weder die Türkei noch der Irak ihre Grenze zu Syrien vollkommen unter Kontrolle haben. Ein Waffenembargo in den gesamten nahen Osten wäre seit längerer Zeit dringend nötig - aber das ist in keinster Weise politisch erreichbar und es gibt auch mehr als genug Waffenlager und zum Teil Produktionseinrichtungen in der Gegend, um den Krieg über Jahre hinweg fortzufü



Freilich wäre das machbar, es fehlt einfach nur der Wille 

Welche strategische Bedeutung hat denn Syrien?


----------



## Duvar (10. Juni 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Freilich wäre das machbar, es fehlt einfach nur der Wille
> 
> Welche strategische Bedeutung hat denn Syrien?



1. Geld... Russland verkauft Waffen, seit 2005 immerhin 5,5 Milliarden Dollar. Das sind 37% der russischen Waffenexporte weltweit. 71% der Waffenimporte Syriens stammen aus Russland.
Hinzu kommt, dass Russland non stop Ersatzteile liefert für all die verkauften Waffen (5000 Panzer/500+Flugzeuge/Jets/41 Schiffe etc. Sprich ein Kunde der immer Geld einbringt aus russischer Sicht.

2. Einziger militärischer Stützpunkt im mittleren Osten für Russland

3. Gas aus Katar, welcher gen Europa wandern soll und Europa dadurch unabhängiger vom russischem Gas machen soll. (Was durch Syrien soll, nachher kommt es noch zum Preiskampf, das wollen die Russen nicht)

4. Kampf gegen radikale Islamisten. 18-20 Millionen Moslems leben in Russland unter ihnen auch radikale Tschetschenen, welche größtenteils auch für Isis kämpfen in Syrien/Irak. Russland fürchtet, dass wenn die zurück nach Russland kommen, die dort Probleme machen und was gibt es für sie besseres, als sie in einem anderen Land auszuschalten.

5. Prestige, Russland hat in der Gegend 2 Verbündete, Iran+Syrien. Der Sturz Essads, wäre auch ein Prestigeverlust für die Russen.

Dies sind einige wenige Punkte, die man beachten sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> De facto müsste man in diesem Fall nur Russland überreden, mit seinen Interessen.
> Wenn wir das mit Russland klären gibt es kein Veto und wenn Russland mitmacht, macht auch Assad mit.
> Die Kurden sowieso, wenn sie dafür genug Autonomie bekommen, da hätte zwar die Türkei ein Problem,
> aber Erdogan kann nichts tun im Rahmen der UN.



Und wieso sollte Russland mitmachen? Putin weidet sich, wenn die NATO sich windet. Ein Krieg an der türkischen Grenze ist geradezu traumhaft für ihn. An einer Demilitarisierung Syriens kann er auch keine Interesse haben, denn die würde seine eigene und einzige Mittelmeerbasis in Frage stellen - ebenso wie möglicherweise eine neue Regierung.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja wen wundert es auch das sich für sowas keiner findet. Man stelle sich mal vor die USA würden einen Krieg beginnen der nicht durch eine UN-Resolution abgedeckt wäre, was ja bekanntlich öfters mal der Fall ist, und nun käme die UN an und würde einfach mal die US-Regierung entmachten können, um so den Krieg zu verhindern, oder zu beenden, weil sie dem Standpunkt der UN zuwieder handelt.
> 
> Ist wohl klar das du da keinen Nationalstaat mit gesteigerten außenpolitischen Interessen finden wirst der der UN freiwillig soviel Macht zugestehen wird.



Der Zusatz mit dem "nicht ändern" bezog sich vor allen Dingen auf die Handlungsunfähigkeit. Eigentlich sollte die überwältigende Mehrheit der Staaten auf dieser Welt ein Interesse daran haben, dass die UN auch dann Sanktionieren und robuste humanitäre verhängen kann, wenn einer der zum-Teil-gar-nicht-großen 5 dagegen ist. Aber die Staaten, die genug Einfluss hätten, das zu ändern, arbeiten halt eher daran, dass es sechs oder sieben Vetomächte werden 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Freilich wäre das machbar, es fehlt einfach nur der Wille
> 
> Welche strategische Bedeutung hat denn Syrien?



Syrien selbst? Gar keine, sieht man von dem einen russischen Stützpunkt ab, der für Russland wichtig ist. Aber es ist Schauplatz für ein halbes Dutzend Stellvertreter und zwei Bürgerkriege:
Türken gegen Kurden
Islamisten gegen Säkularisten
Assad gegen die Mehrheit der Syrer
Schiiten gegen Sunniten
Iran gegen Saudi-Arabien
Russland gegen NATO
USA gegen Terrorismus
Naher Osten gegen den Westen


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte Russland mitmachen? Putin weidet sich, wenn die NATO sich windet. Ein Krieg an der türkischen Grenze ist geradezu traumhaft für ihn. An einer Demilitarisierung Syriens kann er auch keine Interesse haben, denn die würde seine eigene und einzige Mittelmeerbasis in Frage stellen - ebenso wie möglicherweise eine neue Regierung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, für Russland und auch die USA hat Syrien keinerlei strategische Bedeutung

Wenn ein Land von innen her zerfällt, ist es doch logisch, das die benachbarten Länder Einfluss nehmen

Letztendlich wird sich Syrien wohl aufteilen in 3-4 Teilprovinzen, je nach religiöser Bevölkerungsmehrheit

@ Duvar

Danke für deine Erläuterung 

Ich fragte aber nach der strategische Bedeutung

Für eine hochgerüstete russische Armee, ist so ein Stützpunkt aber nicht ganz so wichtig,
wenn man über Atom-U-Boote und Langstreckenbomber verfügt


----------



## Duvar (17. Juni 2016)

Wusstet ihr eigentlich das Damaskus, also die Hauptstadt Syriens, die älteste Stadt der Welt ist? 11000 Jahre+
Ich finde es einfach nur traurig, dass man soviel Leid in der Welt hat, diese Geld/Machtgier...


----------



## Red-Hood (23. August 2016)

Es ist so traurig. Da wären wir wieder bei der gemäßigten Opposition.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jifS0fi9WB8

Ja, unsere westliche Presse ist mehr als nur tendenziös, wenn es darum geht, wieder Seitenhiebe gegen Russland und alle Feinde der egoistischen, Menschen verachtenden, amerikanischen Kriegstreiberei zu verteilen.



@ Duvar

Es gab dort wohl angeblich relativ früh Ansiedlungen, aber bis Damaskus zur Stadt wurde, gab es im ganzen mesopotamischen Raum schon viele Städte.
Ich dachte bisher, es wäre Jericho oder Uruk gewesen, aber anscheinend gibt es neue Entdeckungen.
Die Zerstörung des historischen Erbes der Menschheit im ganzen Raum ist allerdings wirklich schade.


Tell Brak – die alteste Stadt der Welt - bild der wissenschaft
scinexx | Die älteste Stadt der Welt: War es Jericho, Uruk oder Tell Brak?


----------



## volvo242 (24. August 2016)

Mal ehrlich, warum ist es schlimmer wenn Kinder sterben?

Man ließt immer nur die armen Kinder und Frauen,
ist der Mann weniger wert?


Man kann auch anders Argumentieren, 
der Mann ist nichts Wert?, dann soll die Frau mal ohne S***A das Kind bekommen.


Ich finde es gleichgültig ob Kind, Frau oder Mann




Duvar schrieb:


> 1. Geld... Russland verkauft Waffen, .


Deutschland, Frankreich und die USA aber an Saudi Arabien und die YPG

Russland an die SAA

Während die alte FSA großteils noch mit der AK rum eiert


----------



## Red-Hood (25. August 2016)

Es geht hier hauptsächlich nicht darum, dass es ein Kind ist, aber mit Kindern lässt sich der Populismus der hiesigen Medien besser verbreiten. Es wird gnadenlos moralisiert.
Man macht ein riesiges Theater darum, dass ein Kind bei einem Angriff der syrischen Armee verletzt wird, verschweigt aber komplett, dass die unterstützte "gemäßigte" Opposition sogar nicht davor zurückschreckt, absichtlich Kinder als politische Geiseln zu nehmen und mit Messern zu schlachten und ausbluten zu lassen.

Meinem Empfinden nach ist das nicht einmal mehr tendenziös, was die Mainstreampresse macht. Es ist einfach verabscheuungswürdig, menschenverachtend und eiskalt instrumentalisierend.


----------



## Adi1 (25. August 2016)

Letztendlich müssen hier Bodentruppen rein, um diesen Konflikt zu lösen 

Der Staat "Syrien" wird eh zerfallen, ohne eine geordnete Aufgliederung (even. unter der UNO) wird da nix passieren


----------



## Red-Hood (25. August 2016)

Was ist denn mit dem Irak passiert?
Ein sinnloser Krieg, der ein Vakuum geschaffen hat, das durch den IS gefüllt wurde. Der Diktator ist gestürzt, lang lebe die islamistische Terrorherrschaft, die noch mehr Menschen willkürlich hinrichten lässt.
In Libyen das gleiche. Das Regime wird gestürzt und das Land versinkt im Chaos und Europa gleich mit.


----------



## volvo242 (25. August 2016)

Zu Syrien, klar Assad hat auch so seine schwarzen Stellen,
Der Assad Clan war aber für ein Islamisch ausgerichtetes Land doch sehr liberal.


Wenn ich ehrlich bin als Weintrinker stört mich in den anderen Ländern dessen verbot,
gäbe es jenes nicht würde ich sofort in den Iran gehen.

Diese Länder haben Rückrat und nicht so ein Ich bin Dominostein und fall um,
wie diverse EU Länder.


Klar z.B. der Iran hat Zensur, hingegen wird diese immer freier,
VPN, Verschüsselung usw. wird atm. schon geduldet.

In der EU macht man das Gegenteil,
man öffnet sich nicht und versucht alles zu verbieten.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Irak passiert?
> Ein sinnloser Krieg, der ein Vakuum geschaffen hat, das durch den IS gefüllt wurde. Der Diktator ist gestürzt, lang lebe die islamistische Terrorherrschaft, die noch mehr Menschen willkürlich hinrichten lässt.
> In Libyen das gleiche. Das Regime wird gestürzt und das Land versinkt im Chaos und Europa gleich mit.



Was aber auch am Irak selbst liegt, bzw. an der Völkern dort.
Da haben im Grunde genommen nur die Beherrscher getauscht. Von Sunniten zu Schiiten.
Die Sunniten haben unter Saddam die Schiiten unterdrückt und jetzt unterdrücken die Schiiten die Sunniten.
Solange das der Fall ist, wird sich an der Situation im Irak nichts ändern.
Im Prinzip kannst du das Land in drei Staaten aufteilen, das wäre das Beste.
Und das gleiche kannst du auch mit Syrien machen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Der Assad Clan war aber für ein Islamisch ausgerichtetes Land doch sehr liberal.


Der sozialistische Islam ist immer so, vor allem die Baathpartei.



volvo242 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin als Weintrinker stört mich in den anderen Ländern dessen verbot,
> gäbe es jenes nicht würde ich sofort in den Iran gehen.


Das stört Putin doch schon lange nicht mehr.
Also los!

Dann ist endlich Ruhe hier ... .


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das gleiche kannst du auch mit Syrien machen.


Man könnte auch mal die Anführer aller Clans mitten in der Libyschen Wüste absetzen bei 60 Grad im Schatten.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. August 2016)

Was kein einziges Problem löst



> Was ist denn mit dem Irak passiert?
> Ein sinnloser Krieg, der ein Vakuum geschaffen hat, das durch den IS gefüllt wurde. Der Diktator ist gestürzt, lang lebe die islamistische Terrorherrschaft, die noch mehr Menschen willkürlich hinrichten lässt.
> In Libyen das gleiche. Das Regime wird gestürzt und das Land versinkt im Chaos und Europa gleich mit.
> 
> ...



Man erntet was man sät. Zu Zeiten von Gaddafi, Assad, Saddam und co. war es wesentlich friedfertiger als jetzt. Natürlich war eine Veränderung damals schon notwendig, aber die schlagartige Veränderung durch das Eingreifen "des Westens" war radikal und kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

Syrien: Assad will nach Aleppo das ganze Land zuruckerobern

Hoffen wir mal, dass Assad Erfolg hat. Der Westen muss endlich aufhören, dass Land zu destabilisieren, damit wir nicht den nächsten Failed State im Nahen Oster, als Aufmarschgebiet für Terroristen, bekommen.


----------



## OField (19. Oktober 2016)

M.M.n. hätte man von Anfang an Assad unterstützen müssen, um den Bürgerkrieg zu beenden. Anschließend von Russland und den USA beobachtete Neuwahlen. Damit wäre die Bevölkerung gezwungen - welche Regierung auch immer - anzuerkennen. Wer dann immer noch Bürgerkrieg spielen will, wäre als abtrünniger Rebell/Terrorist zu klassifizieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

Das Problem ist aber, dass ein gewählter Machthaber die Situation nicht mit den Mitteln der Demokratie eindämmen kann.

In den arabischen Ländern brauchst du nunmal einen Despoten an der Spitze, der die radikalen Kräfte entsprechend unterdrückt, ansonsten werden sie immer versuchen, das Machtvakuum auszufüllen.

Nach Assad werden die Terroristen das Land übernehmen. Guck dir den Irak an, Libyen. Scheinbar können nur Despoten und Diktaturen diese Länder stabil halten.


----------



## Ferix2x (19. Oktober 2016)

Die ganze Lage dort kann nur gesichert werden wenn Assad nicht mehr an der Macht ist

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Die ganze Lage dort kann nur gesichert werden wenn Assad nicht mehr an der Macht ist



Also durch die IS oder wie? Es soll also einen weiteren failed state im Nahen Osten (nach Libyen und Irak) geben, der als Aufmarschgebiet für Terroristen dient?


----------



## Ferix2x (19. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also durch die IS oder wie? Es soll also einen weiteren failed state im Nahen Osten (nach Libyen und Irak) geben, der als Aufmarschgebiet für Terroristen dient?


Da soll jemand anderes an die Macht der nicht gegen die eigene zivil Bevölkerung vor geht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

So wie das in Libyen und Irak geklappt hat?

Super Erfolgsmodell.

PS: Auch wenn es Satire ist, schöner Artikel. Zeigt er doch schön die Heuchelei und die Doppelmoral auf.

Der Postillon: Kind in Mossul froh, von guten USA statt von bösen Russen zerbombt zu werden


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Syrien: Assad will nach Aleppo das ganze Land zuruckerobern
> 
> Hoffen wir mal, dass Assad Erfolg hat. Der Westen muss endlich aufhören, dass Land zu destabilisieren, damit wir nicht den nächsten Failed State im Nahen Oster, als Aufmarschgebiet für Terroristen, bekommen.



Ich hoffe nicht.
Assad sollte endlich mal einsehen, dass seine Zeit vorbei ist. Noch kann er abtreten. 
Irgendwann kann er das nicht mehr, dann wird er so enden wie Gaddafi oder Saddam.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

Gerade weil Assad nicht wie Gadaffi und Saddam enden will, kämpft er bis zum Schluss. Und wir wären gut beraten, ihn dabei zu unterstützen.

Gerade Libyen und der Irak sind abschreckende Beispiele, wie man failed states produziert.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

Ach, man hat schon andere Staaten "erschaffen" wie Korea z.B.
Das Dilemma ist halt, dass sich die Leute nicht mit ihrem Land identifizieren sondern nur mit ihrem Clan oder Gruppe.
Das ist eben der Nachteil, wenn willkürlich Grenzen gezogen werden.
Das hat man früher in Afrika auch gemacht und heute hast du in jedem zweiten Land dort Konflikte. 
Und diese Konflikte wirst du auch in arabischen Raum haben, denn eine Gruppe unterdrückt immer eine andere Gruppe -- und das geht nur mit einer Diktatur.
Davon muss man endlich weg kommen. Und wenn das bedeutet, dass das Land in mehrere kleinere Länder zerfällt, ist das eben so -- siehe Jugoslawien.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, man hat schon andere Staaten "erschaffen" wie Korea z.B.



Und das rechtfertigt die Schaffung eines weiteren failed states? Interessant.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist halt, dass sich die Leute nicht mit ihrem Land identifizieren sondern nur mit ihrem Clan oder Gruppe. Das ist eben der Nachteil, wenn willkürlich Grenzen gezogen werden. Das hat man früher in Afrika auch gemacht und heute hast du in jedem zweiten Land dort Konflikte.



Die Konflikte hast du eher aus anderen Gründen.

Was wir in Afrika und im Nahen Osten haben, ist der klassische Fall von „Youth Bulge“. Es gibt einfach zu viele junge Menschen, die untereinander in Konkurrenz stehen. 

Da werden auch neue Grenzen nichts ändern. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und diese Konflikte wirst du auch in arabischen Raum haben, denn eine Gruppe unterdrückt immer eine andere Gruppe



Weil du auch im arabischen Raum viel zu hohe Geburtszahlen hast.



Threshold schrieb:


> -- und das geht nur mit einer Diktatur.



Richtige Schlussfolgerung. Dieses Problem kann man nur mit repressiven Staatsformen unter Kontrolle halten. Deshalb sind die meisten Länder im Nahen Osten Diktaturen. Anders kann man die Stabilität des Staats gar nicht gewährleisten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Davon muss man endlich weg kommen.



Nein, daran muss man festhalten. Alles anderen lässt diese Staaten im Chaos versinken und erhöht unser Risiko. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn das bedeutet, dass das Land in mehrere kleinere Länder zerfällt, ist das eben so -- siehe Jugoslawien.



Das ist aber eben nicht der Fall. Das Machtvakuum wird von radikalen Kräften ausgefüllt. Was man schön im Irak und Libyen sieht. 

Jugoslawien ist also kein guter Vergleich.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Oktober 2016)

Naja, das Problem ist doch, das wir dort die Demokratie reinbomben wollen, obwohl diese Länder gar nicht bereit sind dazu 

Da fehlen halt 100 Jahre Evolution

Letztendlich geht es doch nur um Geschäftemacherei und politischen Einfluß

Solange diese regional vorherrschenden Clans das sagen haben, wird sich daran nie was ändern


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

Raushalten, solange wir nicht direkt betroffen sind, wäre die beste Alternative *gewesen*, aber das ist ja jetzt keine ernsthafte Option mehr.

Jetzt braucht es Realpolitik und Pragmatismus. Und das heißt Assad unterstützen, auch wenn der Mann ein Diktator ist.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Oktober 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum ein Diktator was schlechtes sein soll. Hätte Hitler zb keine Kriege geführt, wäre er nicht ein guter Diktator gewesen? Diktatur=Unterdrückung bei den deutschen....



Diktatur und Unterdrückung hängen unweigerlich zusammen. Damit eine Diktatur entsteht, müssen Teile der Gesellschaft unterdrückt werden. Nicht die gesamte Bevölkerung. In einer Diktatur werden immer Menschen Unterdrückt und zwar jene, die gegen das System sind. 

Hätte Hitler keinen Krieg geführt, hätte dies nichts daran geändert, dass Hunderttausende Menschen von ihm überwiegend Unterdrückt/Diskriminiert/Eingeschlossen und zum Teil eliminiert wurden. Bei allem Respekt, dieser Gedankengang bringt mich schon ein kleines bisschen zum kotzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

So schauts aus. Und gerade der 2WK ist ein gutes Beispiel. Die westlichen Demokratien haben mit Stalin zusammengearbeitet, um Hitler zu besiegen. Stalin und Hitler waren beides Diktatoren und Verbrecher, aber Stalin war das kleinere Übel.

Genauso ist Assad im Vergleich zum IS das kleinere Übel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> ...


Dir fehlt scheinbar ein klein wenig der Überblick, was dieser unerträgliche Massenmörder alles zu Verantworten hat:
Holocaust – Wikipedia
Sinti und Roma - NS Volkermord
Nationalsozialistische Rassenlehre: Euthanasie - Nationalsozialismus - Geschichte - Planet Wissen
Dazu unzählige Einschränkungen der persönlichen Freiheit, Verbote von Parteien, Gerwerkschaften, Verhaftungen hunderttausender und tausende von Ermorderungen wegen minimalem Widerstand ...

"Ein guter Diktator"...  Merkst Du die Einschläge noch?

Assad und seine korrupte Familie ist genauso ein unerträglicher Massenmörder. Trotzdem sind es innere Angelegenheiten und ein Einmischen von außen darf erst bei akuten Massenmorden und einem Mandat den UN erfolgen. Als Verbündeter einer Macht mit ständigem Sitz im Sicherheitsrat ist aber eine UN-Resolution gegen Assad unwahrscheinlich bis nicht denkbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dir fehlt scheinbar ein klein wenig der Überblick, was dieser unerträgliche Massenmörder alles zu Verantworten hat:
> Holocaust – Wikipedia
> Sinti und Roma - NS Volkermord
> Nationalsozialistische Rassenlehre: Euthanasie - Nationalsozialismus - Geschichte - Planet Wissen
> ...



Und es gibt noch einen weiteren (nicht unwichtigen) Grund. Hitler hat den zweiten Weltkrieg (den bisher verlustreichsten Krieg der Menschheitgeschichte) entfesselt und war deshalb eine Bedrohung für die gesamte freie Welt. Assad (so schlimm er als Diktator auch ist), ist das eindeutig nicht. Soweit ich weiß, hat er (außer mit Israel, wegen den Golanhöhen) vor dem syrischen Bürgerkrieg mit keinem seiner Nachbarstaaten ernsthafte Konflikte gehabt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Assad und seine korrupte Familie ist genauso ein unerträglicher Massenmörder. Trotzdem sind es innere Angelegenheiten und ein Einmischen von außen darf erst bei akuten Massenmorden und einem Mandat den UN erfolgen. Als Verbündeter einer Macht mit ständigem Sitz im Sicherheitsrat ist aber eine UN-Resolution gegen Assad unwahrscheinlich bis nicht denkbar.



Zumal Russland Assad braucht, damit ihr Stützpunkt am Mittelmeer nicht gefährdet ist. Russland wird Assad nicht fallen lassen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Assad (so schlimm er als Diktator auch ist), ist das eindeutig nicht. Soweit ich weiß, hat er (außer mit Israel, wegen den Golanhöhen) vor dem syrischen Bürgerkrieg mit keinem seiner Nachbarstaaten ernsthafte Konflikte gehabt.



Dass er also sein eigenes Volk tötet, ist egal?
Ach ja, ist ja nicht sein Volk. Er ist ja Alawit. Die Mehrheit der Syrer sind Sunniten.
Also unterdrückt eine Minderheit eine Mehrheit. Erinnert stark an den Irak.


----------



## Ferix2x (19. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und es gibt noch einen weiteren (nicht unwichtigen) Grund. Hitler hat den zweiten Weltkrieg (den bisher verlustreichsten Krieg der Menschheitgeschichte) entfesselt und war deshalb eine Bedrohung für die gesamte freie Welt. Assad (so schlimm er als Diktator auch ist), ist das eindeutig nicht. Soweit ich weiß, hat er (außer mit Israel, wegen den Golanhöhen) vor dem syrischen Bürgerkrieg mit keinem seiner Nachbarstaaten ernsthafte Konflikte gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> Zumal Russland Assad braucht, damit ihr Stützpunkt am Mittelmeer nicht gefährdet ist. Russland wird Assad nicht fallen lassen.


Die Türkei toleriert Assad mittlerweile auch. Die hatten immer gesagt das mit Assad kein Frieden in Syrien möglich sei. Das Land muss erstmal vom IS befreit werden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dass er also sein eigenes Volk tötet, ist egal?
> Ach ja, ist ja nicht sein Volk. Er ist ja Alawit. Die Mehrheit der Syrer sind Sunniten.
> Also unterdrückt eine Minderheit eine Mehrheit. Erinnert stark an den Irak.



Was ist denn die Alternative zu Assad? Es gibt keine.

Wenn der IS Syrien übernimmt, wird es nur noch schlimmer.



Ferix2x schrieb:


> Die Türkei toleriert Assad mittlerweile auch. Die hatten immer gesagt das mit Assad kein Frieden in Syrien möglich sei. Das Land muss erstmal vom IS befreit werden.



Denn muss man anfangen mit Assad zusammenzuarbeiten, anstatt gegen ihn zu arbeiten. Russland zeigt doch, wie es geht.


----------



## Ferix2x (19. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Alternative zu Assad? Es gibt keine.
> 
> Wenn der IS Syrien übernimmt, wird es nur noch schlimmer eigentlich...
> 
> ...


Der Giftigas Angriff auf das eigene Volk galt halt als unduldbar.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

Von dem nicht bewiesen ist, dass er von Assad ausging.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Von dem nicht bewiesen ist, dass er von Assad ausging.



Ja, die Rebellen haben sich selbst getötet und es dann wie ein Giftgasangriff aussehen lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2016)

https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.documen...possible-implications-of-bad-intelligence.pdf

Welche "Rebellen" denn? 

Die Terroristen von der FSA? 
Die Terroristen von der Al-Nusra Front? 
Die Terroristen vom IS?

Labortests sind positiv: IS soll Senfgas eingesetzt haben - n-tv.de

Das man einen Angriff der USA (die ja immer von einer roten Linie) sprachen provozieren wollte, ist dir vermutlich nicht in den Sinn gekommen?


----------



## Ferix2x (19. Oktober 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.documen...possible-implications-of-bad-intelligence.pdf
> 
> Welche "Rebellen" denn?
> 
> ...


Wieso haben die Amis dann, obwohl der rote Pfaden überschritten wurde, trotzdem nichts gemacht? 
Der Vietnamkrieg zeigt ja das man einen Krieg der auf lügen basiert führen kann

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2016)

Geht das schon wieder los?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Oktober 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Wieso haben die Amis dann, obwohl der rote Pfaden überschritten wurde, trotzdem nichts gemacht?



Weil Amerika ausnahmsweisemal pragmatisch war und sich nicht zu einem weiteren völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg hat hinreißen lassen. 

Die beste amerikanische Entscheidung der jüngeren Geschichte.



Ferix2x schrieb:


> Der Vietnamkrieg zeigt ja das man einen Krieg der auf lügen basiert führen kann



Wie fast jeder Krieg den Amerika nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg geführt hat.

Zum Thema:

Dieser Artikel von 2012 ist mal wieder sehr treffend, wie fast alles was von  Peter Scholl-Latour kam.



			
				 Peter Scholl-Latour schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist durchaus möglich, dass sich die – wie soll ich sagen? – Gegner von Assad durchsetzen, obwohl der Vergleich mit Libyen sollte im Auge behalten werden. Wenn keine auswärtige Intervention gekommen wäre, wäre Gaddafi, den ich in keiner Weise schätze und übrigens zutiefst verurteile, dass der Westen sich mit dem noch angefreundet hat nach allen Verbrechen, die Gaddafi begangen hatte, aber Gaddafi wäre mit dem Aufstand in Bengasi fertig geworden. Er stand vor den Toren von Bengasi, als dann die französische Luftwaffe kam und seine Panzerkolonnen zerstört hat. Und in Syrien wäre es genauso. Wenn Syrien auf sich selbst angewiesen wäre, wäre der Aufstand längst am Ende. Aber man will von außen her Syrien zum Sturz bringen. Was dann kommt – und da ist nun eben der Blick auf Libyen sehr aufschlussreich. In Libyen gibt es den Bürgerkrieg, der da inzwischen entbrannt ist, man schätzt es auf 60.000 bis 70.000 Tote. Von denen redet ja keiner mehr, es redet ja kein Mensch mehr von Libyen und von dem Chaos, was dort entstanden ist, und auch von der Tatsache, dass dort verschiedene islamistische Gruppen, auch jetzt die Senussi-Sekte und so weiter, die Abtrennung von Cyreneika, die jetzt bevorsteht, dass dort ein Bürgerkrieg im Gange ist. Und wenn wir heute in Syrien von 7000 Toten reden, was sogenannte Aktivisten angeben, was ja auch stimmen mag – wir können das nicht beurteilen -, aber was auch schrecklich genug ist; nur wenn der Bürgerkrieg ausbricht, der von allen Seiten geschürt wird, und zwar aus der Türkei, aus der Anbar-Provinz im Irak, aus Jordanien, aus Teilen des Libanon und vor allem auch von Seiten Amerikas, muss man auch sagen, dann wird ein Bürgerkrieg ausbrechen mit 70.000 Toten.



Es ist alles genauso eingetreten und sogar noch schlimmer.


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. Oktober 2016)

Der Syrien Krieg ist gerade dabei in die heiße Phase überzugehen und der jetzt schon dritte Vorwurf der Verwendung von Massenvernichtungswaffen ala Chlorgas gegen Assad steht bei der UN zu Diskussion und wie ersten beiden Gasangriffe ist auch dieser ohne jegliche Beweise.

Possible Implications of Bad Intelligence_Washington_DC_(January14,2013)_Rev04_2x1_Small_NoSat (1).pdf - Google Drive


Es gibt bei diesem Krieg offenbar keinerlei Grenzen mehr. Weder was die Bereitschaft für den Kampf angeht, noch Terroristen zu unterstützen, noch False Flag Operationen am laufenden Band zu starten und daraus Schuldzuweisungen und Unterstellungen zu generieren.

Während in Mossul die Zivilbevölkerung von den "Guten" bombardiert wird, bombardiert Russland die Zivilbevölkerung in Ost Aleppo. Hier sind es Kriegsverbrechen, in Mossul ist es einfach ne ganz dolle Sache, anstatt den IS politisch auszutrocknen, hat man ihn als Spielball erschaffen um ihn gegen unbequeme Gegner einzusetzen.

Das endet alles noch in einem Desaster, sollte es so weitergehen. Deutsche Medien sind im Endeffekt bereits völlig kontrolliert und fragen weder nach den Toten im Jemen noch nach den Toten in Mossul, noch decken sie auf was die eigentlichen Beweggründe für diesen Krieg in Syrien waren. Eine verweigerte Zustimmung zu einer Gaspipeline von Assad und bei Gaddhafi war es die Absicht eine neue Währungsunion mit dem Iran, Syrien und Lybien zu gründen.

Werden auf diplomatischen Wege Wirtschaftsambitionen anderer Länder öffentlich, so versucht die USA solche Erfolge einfach niederzubomben und mit Terroristen zu versorgen.
Nachdem sie die Al Quaida gründeten, gründeten sie in einem Gefängnis das voll war von IS Anhängern  auch den islamischen Staat mittels einer CIA-Operation. Und natürlich biederte sich auch MC Cain an und reiste gleich mal zu Al Bagdadi um die Marschroute vorzugeben und den IS versuchen zu lenken.#

Nun wird mit der Offensive in Mossul versucht den IS nach Rakka und nach Aleppo zu schleusen, damit die Syrische Regierung und Russland sich damit beschäftigen können. Die Türkei, Saudi Arabien, der Iran, Russland, die USA, Frankreich, England und mehr sind dort unten involviert, alles schön passend angerichtet für den Start des WW3 und den Menschen hier und der deutschen Lückenpresse ist es nicht klar was passiert.

Das übliche halt Informationsresistenz und Gutmenschentum, ich setze mich derweil nach Australien ins Outback ab, bestimmt sicherer als hier im europäischen Pulverfass. Adieu.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

Syrien-Krieg: In Aleppo flammen schwere Kampfe wieder auf

Offenbar hat die syrische Armee die Kämpfe wieder aufgenommen. Hoffentlich kann sie Aleppo diesemal endgültig von den Terroristen befreien. Das wäre ein guter Ausganspunkt für weitere Offensiven, damit irgendwann mal wieder ganz Syrien unter der Kontrolle der syrischen Armee steht und der Krieg endlich endet.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. November 2016)

Hier vieleicht mal ein gutes Beispiel wie leicht Medien bei Berichten über Krisenregionen zu manipulieren sein können und selbst vermeintlich seriöse Quellen auf den Zug aufspringen:

Hier explodiert eine Bombe – doch die Opfer legen sich erst danach ins Bild - Video - FOCUS Online

Und die syrischen Weißhelme entschuldigen sich für gestelltes Video zur Mannequin Challenge:

Syrien: Inszenierte Wirklichkeit auf Video | Telepolis


----------



## poiu (28. November 2016)

irgendwie grandioser Satire Artikel

Der Postillon: Regime-/Regierungstruppen zerbomben/besiegen Opposition/Terroristen in Aleppo/Mossul


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Mai 2017)

Hier mal ein Artikel von Markus Kompa, der an einem konkreten Beispiel behandelt wie leicht man doch Propaganda aufsitzen kann und wie unkritisch selbst unsere westlichen Medien auf  solche Meldungen aufspringen und nicht nachgraben über was sie da berichten:

Das "Twitter-Madchen" im Syrienkrieg | Telepolis

Ich lasse den mal vorerst weiter unkomentiert hier stehen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. Juni 2017)

Die Eskalation in Syrien geht weiter nach Joint Vision 2020 Drehbuch des Pentagon:

Syrien: USA schiessen syrischen Kampfjet bei Rakka ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Na wenn die Saubären in den USA bis 2020 noch die Nation Wars gewinnen wollen, muss mN als nächstes eine russischer Kampfflieger sein, so lässt sich noch kein dritter Weltkrieg starten um die Ankündigungen der Militärdoktrin auch wirklich wahr zu machen.
Aber keine Sorge das kommt auch noch demnächst.


----------



## JePe (19. Juni 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> (...)muss mN als nächstes eine russischer Kampfflieger sein, so lässt sich noch kein dritter Weltkrieg starten(...)



Als die Tuerken ein russisches Flugzeug abgeschossen haben, war das der Beginn einer wunderbaren DiktatorenMaennerfreundschaft. Also mal keine Bange.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Eskalation in Syrien geht weiter nach Joint Vision 2020 Drehbuch des Pentagon:
> 
> Syrien: USA schiessen syrischen Kampfjet bei Rakka ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir den Artikel durchlese, soll der syrische Jet Bomben auf verbündete Verbände abgeworfen haben.
Das kann man sicher feststellen und das werden die Russen ebenso untersuchen wie die Amerikaner.
Von daher mache ich mir da keine Gedanken.


----------



## Bartolas (19. Juni 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Eskalation in Syrien geht weiter nach Joint Vision 2020 Drehbuch des Pentagon:
> 
> Syrien: USA schiessen syrischen Kampfjet bei Rakka ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...



Weltkriege können nur Österreich und Deutschland starten  .


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Juni 2017)

Alle anderen betreiben nur Stabilisierungsmaßnahmen


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

Bartolas schrieb:


> Weltkriege können nur Österreich und Deutschland starten  .



Wir haben schon zwei verloren. Das muss uns erst mal einer nachmachen.


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2017)

Professor zum Studenten: Warum ist Deutsch keine Weltsprache?
Student: Weiss nicht, aber wir haben es zweimal versucht.
😁

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juni 2017)

Jaja die USA planen einen Weltkrieg, nur mal unter uns das würde man merken.


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kann man sicher feststellen und das werden die Russen ebenso untersuchen wie die Amerikaner.
> Von daher mache ich mir da keine Gedanken.



Es hätte auch gereicht die syrische SU zu begleiten oder was auch immer. Der Befehl zum Abschuss kam bestimm aus dem Pentagon.
Trump lässt den Militärs ja weitgehend freie Hand wie mir scheint. Unter Obama hätte es sowas nicht gegeben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jaja die USA planen einen Weltkrieg, nur mal unter uns das würde man merken.



Ja das tun sie wirklich, aber dafür müsste man eben ein bisschen tiefer graben und nicht nur an der Oberfläche kratzen.
Ausgehend von der Militärdoktrin Joint Vision 2020 plant die USA bis 2020 die Nationenkriege zu gewinnen, bzw sich bis dahin in die Lage zu versetzen bzw es tun zu können.
Das das bei euch auf taube Ohren stößt nennt man kognitive Dissonanz, davon ist der größte Teils der Menschheit trotz Internet und alternativer Informationen betroffen und leidet darunter.
Der letzte Krieg ist zu lange her, die Menschen haben die Angst verloren und können Konflikte nicht einschätzen, sondern sind der Meinung das wird schon gut gehen.
Gut zu sehen auch an den Witzeleien die hier gemacht werden.

Hier kannst du die deutsche Überetzung dazu lesen:

https://www.swp-berlin.org/fileadmin/contents/products/studien/S2002_02_ggr.pdf

Im englischen Original heißt es:

"The  joint  force  of  2020  must  beprepared  to  win  across  the  full  range  of  militaryoperations  in  any  part  of  the  world,  to  operatewith multinational forces, and to coordinate mili-tary  operations,  as  necessary,  with  governmentagencies and international organizations."

"Joint Vision 2020builds upon and extends theconceptual  template  established  by Joint  Vision2010to  guide  the  continuing  transformation  ofthe  Armed  Forces.  The  primary  purpose  of  thoseforces  has  been  and  will  be to  fight  and  win  the Nation’s wars. The overall goal of the transforma-tion described in this document is the creation ofa  force  that  is  dominant  across  the  full  spectrumof  military  operations—persuasive  in  peace,  deci-sive in war, preeminent in any form of conflict."

Das beinhaltet zuallererst Syrien und den Iran unter Kontrolle zu bringen (Wesley Clark ehemaliger Nato Oberbefehlshaber 7 countries in 5 years, fehlend Syrien/Iran), am besten diese Länder anzugreifen und amerikanische Militärstützpunkte zu bauen um Russland einkreisen zu können, daher auch die massive Gegenwehr Russlands gegen die USA Invasion in Syrien. Die Bevölkerung weiß von den psyopathischen Plänen natürlich nichts.
Das Modell der Denunzierung von allem was gegen den Mainstream geht als" Verschwörungstheorie" funktioniert bestens.

Englisches Original:

https://deutsche-mitte.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/joint_vision2020_1225.pdf

Die USA arbeiten auch erneut an einer Erstschlagstrategie.

Amerikanische Studie:

How US nuclear force modernization is undermining strategic stability: The burst-height compensating super-fuze | Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists

Deutsche Zusammenfassung

Link zur Deutschen Übersetzung: http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=23832

"Weil sich technisch nicht so versierten Leuten die wahre Bedeutung des innovativen Super-Zünders (der den Atomsprengkopf genau über dem Ziel explodieren lässt) kaum erschließt, haben Politiker außerhalb und vermutlich auch innerhalb der US-Regierung seine revolutionären militärischen Fähigkeiten und seine Auswirkung auf die globale Sicherheit noch nicht erkannt."

"Die Autoren der oben zitierten Studie weisen wiederholt auf die strikte Geheimhaltung hin, durch die es gelungen sei, nicht nur "die breite Öffentlichkeit", sondern auch "Politiker innerhalb und außerhalb der US-Regierung" zu täuschen. Das lässt darauf schließen, dass nur ein sehr kleiner Kreis krimineller Verschwörer – vermutlich nur ein halbes Dutzend oder sogar noch weniger – dieses verbrecherische Szenario geplant hat und über seine Durchführung informiert ist."


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2017)

Obama hätte den syrischen Jet abschießen und gleichzeitig die von den USA unterstützten Terroristen bombadieren lassen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich glaube, dass der Präsident immer vorher gefragt wird, wenn irgendwas abgeschossen oder bombardiert wird.
Oder das Militär hat so weit freie Hand, dass wenn Verbündete angegriffen werden, man sofort zurück schlagen darf.
Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, denn es könnte ja auch Friendly Fire sein.
Möglicher Weise wurde der syrische Jet auch vorher schon gewarnt. Keine Ahnung. 
Solche Informationen kommen ja nie an die Öffentlichkeit.
Wird vermutlich so enden wie damals der russische Jet, der von der Türkei abgeschossen wurde.
Man ist verärgert und nach ein paar Wochen wird das mit irgendwas ausgeglichen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. Juni 2017)

Nein, da wird nichts ausgeglichen werden, vielmehr wird der Stellvertreterkonfikt zu einem heißen Konflikt der beide Supermächte  führen, schon alleine weil das anhand der US Militärdoktrin zum richtigen Zeitpunkt ausdrücklich gewollt ist.
Wenn nicht in diesen Monaten dann halt spätestens zu dem Zeitpunkt wenn der Iran Innenpolitisch destabilisiert ist, was gerade in diesem Moment  durch Saudi Arabien vorangetrieben wird.
Der Iran Atomdeal war nur ein Deal auf Zeit, das Trumpeltier will prüfen ob man diesen Deal rückgängig machen kann und wenn das erreicht ist bekommt der Iran auch die volle Breitseite.
Trump wird innenpolitisch so stark unter Druck gesetzt, damit er außenpolitisch wie ein Cowboy agiert. Mit Hillary Clinton hätte man jemanden gehabt der innenpolitisch, medial, gefestigter gewesen wäre.
Gegenüber Russland hätte sie vermutlich ähnlich agiert, allerdings vermutlich mit etwas mehr Strategie und weniger Cowboyhaften Hüftschüssen.
Letztendlich würden aber beide Präsidenten das Land in den WW3 führen, ganz einfach weil der tiefe Staat das so will und man bereits im geheimen diese Vorkehrungen getroffen hat.

Letztendlich wäre es dem Iran gut gestanden Atomwaffen bereits entwickelt zu  haben, denn das ist wie man an Nordkorea sieht ein Garant dafür dass  US-Imperialisten vor einem Angriff zurückschrecken.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Juni 2017)

Ein so großer Konflikt würde doch weltweit atomare Zerstörungen anrichten, ich denke nicht dass das im Interesse von irgendwem ist, oder?

Und ich bezweifle dass der Iran bald angegriffen wird, da diese sehr wohl in der Lage sind sich zu verteidigen, ich denke eher dass man die Saudis füttert und diese in den Krieg gegen den Iran schickt.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2017)

Schaffe du redest Bullshit, es wird keinen Weltkrieg geben. 

"Der letzte Weltkrieg ist wohl schon zu lange her" 
Vor den Weltkriegen gab es ein großes kollektives Gefühl, dass es losgeht. Man hat es vor dem ersten mit Freude, vor dem Zweiten eher mit Sorge gesehen, aber man hat es gefühlt. 

 Außerdem gibt es keinen Willen im Volk dazu, dieses große Kräftemessen auszutragen und du kannst keinen großen Krieg führen ohne Soldaten die es wollen. 

Wir werden einen neuen kalten Krieg erleben, allerdings ohne absolute Vernichtung vor Augen. Aber mit Stellvertreterkriegen.


----------



## Amon (20. Juni 2017)

Stellvertreterkriege haben wir jetzt schon. Ukraine, Syrien, Jemen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2017)

Jep, aber noch im kleinen Stil, mehr ist möglich. 
Wir hätten Russland einfach anders in die Schranken weisen müssen. Wir haben ja de facto akzeptiert was sie getan haben.


----------



## Amon (20. Juni 2017)

Russland in die Schranken weisen? Ich empfehle dir mal "The grand Chessboard" von Zbigniev Breschinski oder wie man den jetzt schreibt zu lesen. Das Buch ist von 1997 und beschreibt haargenau das was gerade passiert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (20. Juni 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> (...)Im englischen Original heißt es(...)Englisches Original(...)



Seltsam, dass das englische Original auf Seite 57 beginnt. Scheinbar hat die "Deutsche Mitte", die gerne mal ueber die Finanzmafia, Mainstream-Medien und Systemkraefte (gemeint sind Gewerkschaften) fabuliert und sich als unverstandenes Opfer einer linksliberalen Treibjagd inszeniert, befunden, dass uns die Seiten 1 bis 56 nicht zu interessieren haben.

Ohnehin sieht das aktuelle Exemplar bei dtic.mil, dem Defense Technical Information Center, irgendwie anders aus? Aber das ist sicher Teil einer Desinformationskampagne.

Ueberhaupt. Die Deutsche Mitte. Ein possierlicher Verein. Wollen mehr "Revierbeamte" (hat irgendjemand "Abschnittsbevollmaechtigter" gesagt?), aber weniger Haftstrafen (also mehr Ganoven einfangen, um dann mehr von ihnen laufen zu lassen? was ist aus der guten alten Gewaltenteilung geworden? Fragen ueber Fragen). Raus aus dem EURO, raus aus der NATO, keine Freihandelsabkommen. Kaufen die Deutschen ihre Containerschiffe dann demnaechst selbst? Rueckkehr der D-Mark? Einfuehrung von Tauschringen? Deutschland muss endlich souveraen werden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir hätten Russland einfach anders in die Schranken weisen müssen. Wir haben ja de facto akzeptiert was sie getan haben.



Ja und? Wir akzeptieren seit jahrzehnten die S-cheiße die die USA verzapfen und die ist nicht einen deut besser.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2017)

Haben die USA einen Teil eines souveränen Europas Staates besetzt oder waren das die Russen? 

Außerdem haben wir uns aus den Kriegen der USA rausgehalten, das ist das maximale was Deutschland in seiner Position tun kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Haben die USA einen Teil eines souveränen Europas Staates besetzt oder waren das die Russen?
> 
> Außerdem haben wir uns aus den Kriegen der USA rausgehalten, das ist das maximale was Deutschland in seiner Position tun kann.



Nicht Europa aber den Irak, wo sie sogar noch dreist die Gründe für den Krieg fingiert haben.
Dazu kommen unzählige Kriegsverbrechen und Morde an Zivilisten in Vietnam, Korea, ect. pp.

Da ruft aber keiner nach man müsse die USA mal ordentlich in die Schranken weisen.

Und nur weil Russland Teile eines so kaputten und schwachen Staat wie die Ukraine anektiert heißt das noch nicht das Putin so dumm wäre einen Krieg gegen die NATO, oder die großen Westeuropäischen Staaten zu beginnen, wie das hier manche Weltkriegverschwörer heraufbeschwören wollen. Der Mann ist kein Idiot und wahnsinniger Diktator Marke Adolf Hitler, dem ist auch bewusst das Russland militärisch nicht in der Lage ist gegen Westeuropa Krieg zu führen.
Die Ukraine hat Russland nur gemacht weil es möglich war, dadurch das der Staat auch schon vor der Anektion im Grunde gescheitert war und ohne Bündnispartner dastand.


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. Juni 2017)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ein so großer Konflikt würde doch weltweit atomare Zerstörungen anrichten, ich denke nicht dass das im Interesse von irgendwem ist, oder?



Deshalb wird ja der Raketenschutzschirm um Russland/China herum aufgebaut. Polen, Rumänien, Syrien, Phillipinen, Japan, Irak, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Sükorea. Bulgarien, Griechenland, Ungarn usw.
Die USA wird rund um die Welt immer weiter Militärbasen aufbauen und die Spannungen dadurch auf ein Maximum steigern. Und dann wenn Russland oder China weil sie in die Enge getrieben werden den Erstschlag durchführen kann man sagen:
"Hey wir waren es ja gar nicht."
Das ist die langfristige Strategie, wer was anderes sagt ist entweder nicht im Bilde oder einfach naiv.
Man kann sich in diesem  auch Vorträge von George Friedman anhören, der erklärt es dann auch nochmal schön anschaulich.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ablI1v9PXpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Jep, aber noch im kleinen Stil, mehr ist möglich.
> Wir hätten Russland einfach anders in die Schranken weisen müssen. Wir haben ja de facto akzeptiert was sie getan haben.



Man sieht das du überhaupt nicht verstehst was passiert. Man weist Russland nicht in die Schranken, sondern rückt Russland auf die Pelle und das an mehreren Fronten.
Die Ukraine Krise war ein von den USA losgetretener Bürgerkrieg um eine Satellitenregierung zu installieren und die Verträge für den Hafen Sevastopol auf der Krim rückgängig zu machen.
Was passierte? Russland sah sich gezwungen die Krim unter fadenscheiniger Deckung des Völkerrechts zu annektieren und bekommt dafür sanktionen.
Die USA und die EU Vasallen, die eine Ausbreitung der Nato und der EU vorantreiben und somit das Konflktpotenzial immer weiter erhöhen machen da weiter wo sie aufgehört haben. Einkreisung Russlands. Eskalation

Die Achse Syrien/Iran/Russland und wichtige Landwege für den Transport von Erdgas werden durch den von den USA unterstützten und trainierten IS unterminiert.
Später als das mit der Zerschlagung Syriens nicht geklappt hat, bildete man die Koalition gegen den IS um wenigstens OST-Syrien okkupieren zu können.
Das sind illegale Kriege der feinsten Sorte aber unsere Medien halten es nicht für nötig darauf hinzuweisen.



JePe schrieb:


> Seltsam, dass das englische Original auf Seite 57 beginnt. Scheinbar hat die "Deutsche Mitte", die gerne mal ueber die Finanzmafia, Mainstream-Medien und Systemkraefte (gemeint sind Gewerkschaften) fabuliert und sich als unverstandenes Opfer einer linksliberalen Treibjagd inszeniert, befunden, dass uns die Seiten 1 bis 56 nicht zu interessieren haben.



Seltsam ist das nicht, du verlinkst ja ein völlig anderes Dokument. Joint Force 2020 ist nicht Joint Vision 2020.

Pentagon veroffentlicht Joint Vision 2020 | heise online

404w Page Not Found (DTIC)

Die USA hat das Dokument vor ca 2 Jahren aufgrund des aggressiven Inhalts von ihrer Seite genommen, der Inhalt/Fließtext gilt aber immernoch.

http://www.iwar.org.uk/rma/resources/jv2020/jv2020a.pdf

https://wikispooks.com/w/images/0/04/US_Army_Joint_Vision_2020.pdf

Dein Einwurf ist blödsinn, das Dokument hat ja nix mit der Deutschen Mitte zu tun, die haben das halt einfach aufgegriffen, bzw gespeichert.




> Ohnehin sieht das aktuelle Exemplar bei dtic.mil, dem Defense Technical Information Center, irgendwie anders aus? Aber das ist sicher Teil einer Desinformationskampagne.



Du lenkst von dem Fakt ab, dass dieses Dokument im Jahre 2000 nunmal so veröffentlicht wurde, daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.
Aber schön zu sehen, wie dem Schweinestaat USA auch hier wieder unterstützung zukommt. Wenn so weiter gemacht wird, bekommt man dafür recht bald die Quittung.

Es gibt mehrere Drehbücher zu den Geschehnissen die gerade passieren.

Lies mal The Grand Chessboard, bzw USA die einzige Weltmacht.

https://www.amazon.de/Grand-Chessboard-American-Geostrategic-Imperatives/dp/0465027261


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2017)

Das ist nur zu schwer, weil es de facto 2 Möglichkeiten gibt:

1. Enge Zusammenarbeit mit Diktaturen gegen die USA. 
2. Eine umfassende militärische Aufrüstung der europäischen Staaten um machtpolitisch gänzlich unabhängig zu werden und ein Gegengewicht bilden zu können.


----------



## Seeefe (20. Juni 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dazu kommen unzählige Kriegsverbrechen und Morde an Zivilisten in Vietnam, Korea, ect. pp.



Da waren die USA aber eine Partei von mehreren. 

Korea lief unter UN Mandat und mMn zurecht.

Vietnam war ein Fehler, der Konflikt begann aber auch schon früher ohne US Beteiligung. Dazu ist der Vietcong nicht viel weniger zimperlich mit Zivilisten umgegangen.

Zwei Kriege eben im Kampf der Systeme.


----------



## OField (20. Juni 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nur zu schwer, weil es de facto 2 Möglichkeiten gibt:
> 1. Enge Zusammenarbeit mit Diktaturen gegen die USA.


Stimmt mit Diktaturen kooperieren ist der Albtraum des Westens. Zum Glück machen wir keine Deals mit den Arabern oder haben damals auch keine Waffen an Sadam verkauft.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2017)

*OT entfernt.*

2+4 Vertrag ist nicht Teil dieses Threads.


----------



## Schaffe89 (28. Juni 2017)

Nach den neuesten Ankündigungen der USA dass es einen weiteren Giftgasangriffs Assad geben solle, kann man die Rolle der USA immer besser zeichnen.
Sie will vor allem verhindern, dass die letzten Bastion an Söldnern die Provinz Idlib verlässt.

Also wird es in den nächsten Tagen wohl eine weiter Giftgas False Flag oder eine Überzeichnung explodierender Düngetanks wie zuletzt in Scheichun geben damit Großbrittannien, Frankreich und die USA die Syrischen Kräfte gezielt schwächen können.
Der Krieg gerät langsam in seine heiße Phase und das alles noch vor dem G20 Gipfel in Hamburg.
Offenbar will man vor dem Zusammentreffens Putins und Trumps noch zuvor Fakten schaffen und eine mögliche Entspannung verhindern.

Aber es gibt auch noch gute Journalisten:

US-Prasident Trump: Enthullungsjournalist: US-Syrien-Angriff basierte auf Luge - FOCUS Online

In der Presse allerdings trotzdem verpöhnt und offenbar kein Thema für den Spiegel


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

Ich dachte Trump ist ein Busenfreund von Vladimir?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Ach ist er das? Wo haben die beiden das denn bisher gezeigt?

Das ist doch in erster Linie eine (unbewiesene) Behauptung der Presse.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Liegt wohl eher daran, dass Trumps Schwiegersohn sehr intime Geschäftsbeziehungen nach Russland pflegt.
Und deswegen veröffentlicht Trump wohl auch seine Steuererklärung nicht. Da würde sonst drin stehen, wie tief er in die Geschäfte mit drin hängt.

Aber früher haben sich die beiden richtig nett gefunden. 
Nach dem Lob vom Kremlchef: Trump uber Putin: Diese Aussage schockt die gesamte Republikanische Partei - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

Tatsächlich? 
The Latest: Putin praises Trump for his 'fresh' vision | Fox News

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Liegt wohl eher daran, dass Trumps Schwiegersohn sehr intime Geschäftsbeziehungen nach Russland pflegt.



A) Intime? Du meinst sicher nicht intensive?
B) Ist Trump neuerdings der Vormund seines Schwiegersohns? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen veröffentlicht Trump wohl auch seine Steuererklärung nicht. Da würde sonst drin stehen, wie tief er in die Geschäfte mit drin hängt.



Wozu er auch nicht verpflichtet ist. Außerdem liegt seine Steuererklärung doch beim Finanzamt. Die werden schon prüfen, ob da was unrechtmäßig war.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber früher haben sich die beiden richtig nett gefunden.
> Nach dem Lob vom Kremlchef: Trump uber Putin: Diese Aussage schockt die gesamte Republikanische Partei - Video - FOCUS Online



Skandal. Da will ein Staatsoberhaupt mit einem andere zusammenarbeiten, um den Terror zu bekämpfen und für den Frieden zu sein.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?
> The Latest: Putin praises Trump for his 'fresh' vision | Fox News



Jetzt ist der Fall wasserdicht. Also die Aussage beweist, dass *müssen* Busenfreunde sein. Anders geht das ja gar nicht...


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso man dann laut Schaffe vor dem G20 Gipfel Entspannung verhindern will, wo doch das Verhältnis zwischen den beiden eher entspannt ist...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Das musst du dann wohl Schaffe fragen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Na ja, Trump ist dem Putin lieber als die Clinton.
Das Problem bei Trump ist aber, dass er eben unberechenbar ist. Der macht, was er will und lässt sich von dubiosen Leuten beraten.
Dazu eben die Verwicklungen seiner Familie. Da muss man einfach besser trennen. Aber das macht er nicht. 

Und ja. extra intim geschrieben -- wer weiß, was er da so in Russland am Laufen hat. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu er auch nicht verpflichtet ist. Außerdem liegt seine Steuererklärung doch beim Finanzamt. Die werden schon prüfen, ob da was unrechtmäßig war.



Er ist der erste Präsidentschaftskandidat seit Jahrzehnten, der das nicht gemacht hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Trump ist dem Putin lieber als die Clinton.



Kann ich Putin nicht verübeln. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Trump ist aber, dass er eben unberechenbar ist. Der macht, was er will und lässt sich von dubiosen Leuten beraten.



Weil das ja bisher kein US-Präsident vorher gemacht hat 



Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu eben die Verwicklungen seiner Familie. Da muss man einfach besser trennen. Aber das macht er nicht.



Trump ist nicht der Vormund von anderen volljährigen Menschen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ja. extra intim geschrieben -- wer weiß, was er da so in Russland am Laufen hat.



Ja bei Trump ist jede Verleumdung Recht, es geht ja um die scheinbar „gute“ Sache, gell?



Threshold schrieb:


> Er ist der erste Präsidentschaftskandidat seit Jahrzehnten, der das nicht gemacht hat.



Und scheinbar hat es den Wähler nicht gestört.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja bei Trump ist jede Verleumdung Recht, es geht ja um die scheinbar „gute“ Sache, gell?



Und so liest du Posts.
Der Schwiegersohn hat intime Geschäfte am Laufen.
Du machst dich über die Formulierung lustig.
Und wenn ich dann sage, dass ich nicht weiß, was er am Laufen hat, kommst du angelaufen und meist, dass gegen den tollen Trump gestichelt wird.
Es geht aber immer noch um seinen Schwiegersohn.

Daher -- lesen, verstehen, dann posten. Nicht einfach zwischendurch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und so liest du Posts.
> Der Schwiegersohn hat intime Geschäfte am Laufen.
> Du machst dich über die Formulierung lustig.
> Und wenn ich dann sage, dass ich nicht weiß, was er am Laufen hat, kommst du angelaufen und meist, dass gegen den tollen Trump gestichelt wird.
> ...



Du sprachst doch explitzt von seiner Familie und das er darin verwickelt ist. Also was war deine Intention?

Du hättest genauso gut von "intensiven" Geschäften schreiben können. Aber das klingt nicht so schön verwerflich, gell?


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du sprachst doch explitzt von seiner Familie und das er darin verwickelt ist. Also was war deine Intention?
> 
> Du hättest genauso gut von "intensiven" Geschäften schreiben können. Aber das klingt nicht so schön verwerflich, gell?



Ich habe geschrieben, dass sein Schwiegersohn Geschäftige in Russland tätigt.
Welche das sind weiß ich nicht, aber sie könnten ja intim sein.
Und dass Trump solche Leute dann als Berater hat, wirft eben kein gutes Licht auf Trump. Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst.
Alleine Steve Bannon. Der Typ ist ein purer Rassist. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben, dass sein Schwiegersohn Geschäftige in Russland tätigt.
> Welche das sind weiß ich nicht, aber sie könnten ja intim sein.



Wenn du es nicht weiß, warum dann nicht einfach den Grundsatz „in dubio pro reo“ anwenden?

Ach nein, es geht ja um die Familie von Trump, da kann man ruhig mit Schmutz schmeißen, vielleicht bleibt ja was hängen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dass Trump solche Leute dann als Berater hat, wirft eben kein gutes Licht auf Trump. Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst.
> Alleine Steve Bannon. Der Typ ist ein purer Rassist. Mehr nicht.



Gegen welche Rasse den konkret? Bitte mit validen Quellenbeweis.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht weiß, warum dann nicht einfach den Grundsatz „in dubio pro reo“ anwenden?
> 
> Ach nein, es geht ja um die Familie von Trump, da kann man ruhig mit Schmutz schmeißen, vielleicht bleibt ja was hängen.



Tja, nach Russland kann man aus vielen Gründen fahren, einer könnte ein intimer Grund sein.
Keine Ahnung, was er so macht. Aber solche Leute halte ich mir nicht als Berater, schon gar nicht Familienmitglieder.
Oder will Trump ihn schon zum nächsten Präsidentschaftskandidaten hoch sterilisieren?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gegen welche Rasse den konkret? Bitte mit validen Quellenbeweis.



Er war Chef von Breitbart News.
Und hat somit jegliche Form von Rassismus unterstützt und ihnen eine Plattform gegeben.
Da kann er noch so reden, dass er "nur" Nationalist ist, er ist weißer Nationalist.


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2017)

Breitbart News gehört einem Juden. Aber die Juden waren ja schon immer die größten Rassisten...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juni 2017)

IS-Frauen aus Raqqa: Enttauschte Dschihad-Groupies | Telepolis


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, nach Russland kann man aus vielen Gründen fahren, einer könnte ein intimer Grund sein.



Könnte. Dann stell es doch nicht so dar, als wäre es ein Fakt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was er so macht. Aber solche Leute halte ich mir nicht als Berater, schon gar nicht Familienmitglieder.



Stimmt, Leute die nach Russland fahren, gehen gar nicht...



Threshold schrieb:


> Er war Chef von Breitbart News.
> Und hat somit jegliche Form von Rassismus unterstützt und ihnen eine Plattform gegeben.
> Da kann er noch so reden, dass er "nur" Nationalist ist, er ist weißer Nationalist.



Ich sprach von validen Quellenbeweisen, nicht von Behauptungen. Den Unterschied kennst du?


----------



## OField (29. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Aber die Juden waren ja schon immer die größten Rassisten...


Und genau das ist die Definition von Rassismus bzw. in diesem Fall Antisemitismus. Immer schön alle über einen Kamm scheren. btw ALLE Deutschen sind Mörder und Rassisten. *facepalm*


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. Juni 2017)

Das ist eher die Definition von Ironie...


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Damit es auch mal wieder um das eigentliche Thema geht:

Syrien: Turkei droht mit zweitem Einmarsch

Bekommt die Türkei für dieses offensichtliche völkerrechtswidrige Verhalten jetzt Sanktionen aufgebrummt? Wird die Türkei aus der G20 geworfen?

Oder wird hier wieder das Spiel "guter Völkerrechtsbruch", "schlechter Völkerrechtsbruch" gespielt, was der Westen ja gerne mal macht.


----------



## OField (29. Juni 2017)

Gute Frage, schwer abzuschätzen. Einerseits mag der Western derzeit den Türkischen König überhaupt nicht, andererseits will man natürlich Assad loswerden. Wahrscheinlich wird es öffentlich kritisiert aber nicht sanktioniert. Wobei es Erdogan wohl eher wieder einmal um die Kurden geht.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Solange die EU Erdogan braucht, macht der eh, was er will.
Außerdem will er sowieso nur die Kurden los werden. Assad ist ihm egal.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Und genau das ist die Doppelmoral am Westen.

Solange uns ein Autokrat vom Nutzen ist, gucken wir über jede Völkerrechtsverletzung großzügig hinweg.

Wenn er allerdings keinen Nutzen mehr hat, dann kämpft der Westen plötzlich für die Menschenrechte. Das ist die pure Heuchelei hoch zehn.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Ist doch bei den Saudis nicht anders.
Wenn da einer hinfährt und einen 100 Milliarden Deal macht und dann was von Frieden faselt, stimmt einfach was nicht.
Aber es geht eben immer nur um wirtschaftliche Interessen.
Für den Menschen selbst hat noch niemand große Reden geschwunden, das machen sie nur in den Talkshows bei Illner oder Will.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2017)

Es gibt eben unterschiedliche Blickwinkel. 

Heuchelei gibt es überall, im privaten wie im politischen Bereich. Am Ende wägt man ab, welche Blickrichtung einem besser passt.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2017)

Das wird sowieso dort unten noch richtig krachen,

ich glaube, der Syrienkonflikt ist nur der Auftakt,

bis dort ein Flächenbrand entsteht


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Es gibt eben unterschiedliche Blickwinkel.
> 
> Heuchelei gibt es überall, im privaten wie im politischen Bereich. Am Ende wägt man ab, welche Blickrichtung einem besser passt.



Na dann hätte ich doch mal gerne gewusst, wie man einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg (denn nichts anderes wäre es, wenn türkische Streitkräfte, auf syrischem Staatsgebiet operieren) aus einem anderen "Blickwinkel" sehen kann.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Hat Assad nicht um Hilfe gebeten?
Denn dann wäre das ja nicht völkerrechtswidrig. 
Dass die Türken dabei eher die Kurden als Assads Gegner angreifen, ist dann eben wieder eine andere Sache.
Vermutlich sind das türkische Soldaten, die in Syrien nur Urlaub machen, oder so.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2017)

So einfach ist das nicht,

selbst unter den Kurden gibt es verschiedene Strömungen, die sind sich ja selbst nicht grün


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Soweit ich weiß, operieren nur die iranischen und russischen Streitkräfte in Syrien auf offizielle Einladung der syrischen Regierung.

Aber das ist ja der Punkt, denn ich meine. Wenn die Türkei (Nato-Partner) das Völkerrecht bricht, sieht der Westen darüber großzügig hinweg.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja der Punkt, denn ich meine. Wenn die Türkei (Nato-Partner) das Völkerrecht bricht, sieht der Westen darüber großzügig hinweg.



Du kannst das auch kritisieren, nur interessiert das niemanden.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, operieren nur die iranischen und russischen Streitkräfte in Syrien auf offizielle Einladung der syrischen Regierung.



Offizielle Einladung? 

Da agieren verschiedene Gruppen, jeweils unterstützt von den Amerikanern, Russen, Irakern, Iranern, Saudis usw.

Ist halt ein Stellvertreterkrieg geworden, niemand will sich die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen

Ich befürchte, dass wird noch sehr lange so weitergehen


----------



## OField (29. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja der Punkt, denn ich meine. Wenn die Türkei (Nato-Partner) das Völkerrecht bricht, sieht der Westen darüber großzügig hinweg.


Pass auf was du sagst, sonst kommt seefee wieder mit seinem Whataboutism Vorwurf.
Mit den Vetomächten ist die UN als Friedenskonstrukt ohnehin handlungsunfähig und das Völkerrecht nur ein Stückpapier zum Arschabwischen


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Offizielle Einladung?
> 
> Da agieren verschiedene Gruppen, jeweils unterstützt von den Amerikanern, Russen, Irakern, Iranern, Saudis usw.
> 
> ...



Aber das ist doch genau der Punkt.

Die sonst so überkorrekten Europäer und Amerikaner, die ja Russland jede Völkerrechtsverletzung vorhalten, halten sich in Syrien selbst kein Stück ans Völkerrecht.

Das ist halt (in meinen Augen) Doppelmoral. Wer im Glashaus sitzt und so.



OField schrieb:


> Pass auf was du sagst, sonst kommt seefee wieder mit seinem Whataboutism Vorwurf.



Schon Orwell wusste, dass manche gleicher sind, als andere.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Na ja, dass Assad die Russen "eingeladen" hat, ist auch logisch, denn immerhin sind die Russen die einzigen Verbündeten, die er noch hat.
Ohne die Hilfen der Russen wäre er sicher schon erledigt gewesen.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Pass auf was du sagst, sonst kommt seefee wieder mit seinem Whataboutism Vorwurf.


Google nochmal nach Whataboutism.


@Kaaruzo

Ich meinte das zwar allgemein, aber frag doch Putin, der weiß wie man so  etwas aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten kann  Stichwort Krim.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, dass Assad die Russen "eingeladen" hat, ist auch logisch, denn immerhin sind die Russen die einzigen Verbündeten, die er noch hat.
> Ohne die Hilfen der Russen wäre er sicher schon erledigt gewesen.



Ohne massive finanzielle und logistische Unterstützung der Terroristen von außen, wäre der Bürgerkrieg schon längst vorbei. Es sind die Türkei, die Golfstaaten und einige westliche Länder, die diesen Krieg unnötig am Leben halten. Sonst hätte die syrische Armee die Terroristen schon längst geschlagen. Auch ohne Hilfe Russlands.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die sonst so überkorrekten Europäer und Amerikaner, die ja Russland jede Völkerrechtsverletzung vorhalten, halten sich in Syrien selbst kein Stück ans Völkerrecht.



Vergiss mal das Völkerrecht,

das wurde gedruckt, als der Papierpreis noch nicht so hoch war 

Heutzutage geht es um knallharte ökonomische Interessen,

die Ressourcen werden ja nicht mehr


----------



## OField (29. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Google nochmal nach Whataboutism.


Brauche ich nicht, ich wusste dass dich das triggert.

BTT: Ich müsste noch mal die Quelle überprüfen, aber angeblich hat die CIA 1 Milliarde $ in die Ausbildung & Bewaffnung "moderater" Rebellen investiert. Peanuts, die Summe verbrennt das Pentagon an einem Tag.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2017)

Die Welt ist halt auch schrecklich unsinnig. 

Allerdings, immerhin kam mal jemand auf die Idee eines Völkerrechts. Es ist ein Prozess, man kann nur hoffen das er irgendwann mal weiter geht, im positiven Sinne.

@OField

Naja unsinnig, aber nächstes mal bitte meinen Namen richtig schreiben


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Nur sollte man sich nicht ständig über andere moralisch erheben, wenn man selbst aufs Völkerrecht auf deutsch gesagt "scheißt" sobald geopolitische oder wirtschafltiche Interessen im Raum stehen.

In der Hinsicht sind Russland und China deutlich ehrlicher, als die westlichen Länder.



Seeefe schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> 
> Ich meinte das zwar allgemein, aber frag doch Putin, der weiß wie man so  etwas aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten kann  Stichwort Krim.



Wenn es bei der Krim falsch ist, was Russland tut, dann ist es in Syrien genauso falsch, was der Westen tut. 

Dann bitte auch konsequent sein.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Welt ist halt auch schrecklich unsinnig.
> 
> Allerdings, immerhin kam mal jemand auf die Idee eines Völkerrechts. Es ist ein Prozess, man kann nur hoffen das er irgendwann mal weiter geht, im positiven Sinne.



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen,

das wird nie was, wenn die wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen weltweit so miserabel bleiben


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2017)

Waren die damals den besser?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ohne massive finanzielle und logistische Unterstützung der Terroristen von außen, wäre der Bürgerkrieg schon längst vorbei. Es sind die Türkei, die Golfstaaten und einige westliche Länder, die diesen Krieg unnötig am Leben halten. Sonst hätte die syrische Armee die Terroristen schon längst geschlagen. Auch ohne Hilfe Russlands.



Wo wir dann wieder bei den Saudis sind.
Sie erzeugen genauso Leid wie alle anderen auch, helfen haben kein Stück bei flüchtlingen und sonstiges.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Richtig, aber nur Russland wird international als Buhmann dargestellt und mit Sanktionen und dem Rauswurf aus der G8 bestraft. Wäre man in der Hinischt konsequent, könnte man diese Organisationen alle auflösen, weil alle Länder Dreck am Stecken haben.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In der Hinsicht sind Russland und China deutlich ehrlicher, als die westlichen Länder.



Really? 
Du kannst zwar sagen, dass man genau so unehrlich ist, aber Russland und China ehrlicher zu nennen ist quatsch.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Waren die damals den besser?



Besser nicht, aber immer extremer

Wer profitiert denn eigentlich von der Globalisierung?

Wer produziert denn deine Sneaker für 20 Euro, und vertickert die in Europa für 150 Taler?

Es wäre mal interessant darüber nochzudenken, wer hier eigentlich den Reibach macht 

Die Chinesen sicherlich nimmer, sind halt zu teuer

Deswegen werden noch ärmere Länder wie Kambodscha, Burma usw. ausgenommen


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Really?
> Du kannst zwar sagen, dass man genau so unehrlich ist, aber Russland und China ehrlicher zu nennen ist quatsch.



In der Hinsicht, dass sie nicht ständig vom Völkerrecht reden und sich dann doch nicht dran halten. 

In der Hinsicht, sind Russland und China ehrlicher. Die heucheln da wenigtens nicht rum und machen auf moralisch erhaben.


----------



## azzih (29. Juni 2017)

Nur weil Russland und China interessante Handelspartner sind und in einigen Fragen aktuell mit uns zusammenarbeiten darf man nicht unter den Tisch kehren das dort keine demokratisch gewählten Regime regieren, dort diverse Menschenrechte bestenfalls Papierwert haben und im Falle Chinas jährlich heimlich tausende Oppositionelle inhaftiert und hingerichtet werden. Von Chinas aggressiver Pazifikpolitik mal gar nicht angefangen und die völkerrechtswidrige Annektion von Teilen der Ukraine durch Russland wissen wir ja alle.

Ehrlich ist da gar nichts, dort wird Machtpolitik mit jedem Mittel geführt und das ist in Europa halt nicht der Fall.  Hier sind die Volksvertreter demokratisch gewählt, Gewaltenteilung aktiv, wir führen keine Angriffskriege aus wirtschaftlichen und territorialen Interessen und unsere Menschenrechte sind unantastbar. Klar gibt es auch hier Unrecht, aber wir habens alles in allem doch mit am besten erwischt.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, aber nur Russland wird international als Buhmann dargestellt und mit Sanktionen und dem Rauswurf aus der G8 bestraft. Wäre man in der Hinischt konsequent, könnte man diese Organisationen alle auflösen, weil alle Länder Dreck am Stecken haben.



Die Russen wurden ja nicht wegen Syrien aus der G8 raus geworfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Nur weil Russland und China interessante Handelspartner sind und in einigen Fragen aktuell mit uns zusammenarbeiten darf man nicht unter den Tisch kehren das dort keine demokratisch gewählten Regime regieren,



Für China stimmt das, für Russland nicht. 



azzih schrieb:


> dort diverse Menschenrechte bestenfalls Papierwert haben und im Falle Chinas jährlich heimlich tausende Oppositionelle inhaftiert und hingerichtet werden.



Was uns bei diversen anderen Ländern auch nicht stört.



azzih schrieb:


> Von Chinas aggressiver Pazifikpolitik mal gar nicht angefangen und die völkerrechtswidrige Annektion von Teilen der Ukraine durch Russland wissen wir ja alle.



Die Nahostpolitik der USA?

Die völkerrechtswidrige Besetzung Nordzyperns?



azzih schrieb:


> Ehrlich ist da gar nichts, dort wird Machtpolitik mit jedem Mittel geführt und das ist in Europa halt nicht der Fall.



Doch, genau das ist ehrlich. Der Westen macht genau das gleiche, nur steht er da nicht offen zu, sondern druckst immer was von wegen „Völkerrecht“ und „Demokratie“ rum. Aber handelnd tut er genauso kalt und berechnend wie China und Russland.



azzih schrieb:


> Hier sind die Volksvertreter demokratisch gewählt, Gewaltenteilung aktiv,



Habe ich das in Frage gestellt?



azzih schrieb:


> wir führen keine Angriffskriege aus wirtschaftlichen und territorialen Interessen und unsere Menschenrechte sind unantastbar.



Da gab es mal so einen Krieg im Jahre 2003. Hmm, wie war das noch gleich?

Und wie das mit den "Menschenrechten" aussieht, können wir ja mal die Leute in der Haftanstalt Guantanmo Bay fragen. 



azzih schrieb:


> Klar gibt es auch hier Unrecht, aber wir habens alles in allem doch mit am besten erwischt.



Klar, wir als Bevölkerung haben es gut erwischt, aber unsere Regierungen sind nicht besser, als die von Russland oder China.

Und die heucheln wie gesagt wenigstens nicht rum.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen wurden ja nicht wegen Syrien aus der G8 raus geworfen.



Ne, sondern wegen dem Völkerrechtsbruch in der Ukraine. Und wenn das der Maßstab ist (Völkerrechtsbruch), dann könnte man die G8 fast schon auflösen, bei dem ganzen Völkerrechtsbruch der übrigen Ländern.

Aber nur Russland ist der Buhmann? Sorry, das ist Doppelmoral.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juni 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> wir führen keine Angriffskriege aus wirtschaftlichen und territorialen Interessen und unsere Menschenrechte sind unantastbar.



Noch werden keine Angriffskriege geführt, dass kann sich jedoch schnell ändern 

Und unsere Rechte werden schon langsam ausgehöhlt,

hast du mal das Grundgesetz gelesen?

Von Menschenrechten brauchen wir gar nicht erst zu reden,

solange sie nicht weltweit gelten


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für China stimmt das, für Russland nicht.



Ich würde das nicht demokratisch nennen sondern eher korrupt. Putin hat doch den halben ehemaligen KGB um sich geschert, so klappte es dann auch mit der Verfassungsänderung.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Gewählt wird überall, aber demokratisch ist noch mal was anderes.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht demokratisch nennen sondern eher korrupt. Putin hat doch den halben ehemaligen KGB um sich geschert, so klappte es dann auch mit der Verfassungsänderung.



Trotzdem kam diese Änderung rechtmäßig zustande.



Threshold schrieb:


> Gewählt wird überall, aber demokratisch ist noch mal was anderes.



Ja, so wie bei uns, als wir unser Staatsoberhaupt gewählt haben...

Achne, das wurde ja in Berliner Hinterzimmern ausgehandelt. 

Aber das ist wieder ein schönes Beispiel, für westliche Doppelmoral und Überheblichkeit. Anderen vorwerfen, sie wären nicht demokratisch und dabei selbst nicht besser sein.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2017)

Mit vorangegangener Unrechtmäßigkeit  Leider hat man dieses Problem der Sowjetunion in den 90ern mitgenommen.

Und zum BP. Einfach mal ins GG schauen, da steht geschrieben wie er gewählt wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mit vorangegangener Unrechtmäßigkeit  Leider hat man dieses Problem der Sowjetunion in den 90ern mitgenommen.



Eigentlich nicht, aber so ein Feindbild will ja gepflegt werden. Dafür muss der Russe halt permanent vor der Tür stehen, gell?



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und zum BP. Einfach mal ins GG schauen, da steht geschrieben wie er gewählt wird.



Mir muss wohl offensichtlich der Teil entgangen sein, wo steht, dass die Parteivorsitzenden der Regierungsparteien das Amt aushandeln.

Oder wie genau hätte ich (letzte Wahl in meinem Bundesland war 2015) Einfluss auf die BP Wahl 2017 nehmen können, wenn gar kein Kanditat vorher bekannt war?

Was genau hätte ich machen können, wenn ich mit dem jetztigen Kandiaten nicht einverstanden war?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, aber so ein Feindbild will ja gepflegt werden. Dafür muss der Russe halt permanent vor der Tür stehen, gell?



Mit der Milchschnitte in der Hand.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2017)

Das hat nichts mit Feindbild zu tun. Ich lebe dort nicht, soll der Putin doch machen was er will. Es ist nur nun einmal so, dass die Korruption im Sowjetapparat mit zum Untergang geführt hat und man sich dieser Vergangenheit bis heute nicht entledigen konnte. Putin hat sich seine Führungsriege schon so zurecht gelegt, wie es ihm passt. 
Aber gut, lass es ein Feindbild sein. 

Die Wahl des BP ist im GG geregelt. Undemokratisch war an der Wahl von Steinmeier nichts, es war eben pragmatisch, es gab keine alternative, leider aber manchmal ist das eben so. 


BTW: Nach so langer Zeit gehts also da weiter wo man aufgehört hat


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht habe ich auch nur eine falsche Vorstellung, aber wenn ich an einer Wahl keinen Einfluss auf einen Kanditaten habe, würde ich das nicht demokratisch nennen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Wahl des BP ist im GG geregelt. Undemokratisch war an der Wahl von Steinmeier nichts, es war eben pragmatisch, es gab keine alternative, leider aber manchmal ist das eben so.



Alternativen gab es schon.
Nur sind sich die Parteien eben meist vorher einig, wen sie überhaupt nominieren und dann ist die Wahl auch schon vorher praktisch entschieden.
Da der Präsident hier aber meiner Meinung nach sowieso überflüssig ist, ist es mir schlicht egal, wie er gewählt wird.
Schlimm ist viel mehr, dass wir inzwischen so viele ehemalige Präsidenten hier herumlaufen haben, die außer Geld kosten, nichts mehr bringen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich auch nur eine falsche Vorstellung, aber wenn ich an einer Wahl keinen Einfluss auf einen Kanditaten habe, würde ich das nicht demokratisch nennen.



Was aber eben auch egal ist, da wir eine parlamentarische Demokratie haben und keine präsidiale.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Dann kann man sich diese Vorstellung auch sparen. Dann sollen die sagen XYZ ist jetzt BP, das wäre a) schneller und b) ehrlicher.

Oder (verrückte Idee) wir machen es wie die Ösis. Die schaffen es ja auch, selbst zu wählen.

Aber wir sind vom Thema abkommen.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juni 2017)

Nur weil man etwas nicht direkt wählt, ist es nicht automatisch undemokratisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

Du wiederholst dich. Trotzdem kann man auch mal über die Fehler im eigenen System nachdenken, bevor man über andere schimpft.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du wiederholst dich. Trotzdem kann man auch mal über die Fehler im eigenen System nachdenken, bevor man über andere schimpft.



Das Grundgesetz sieht diese Art der Wahl eben so vor.
Wollte man den Präsidenten vom Volk wählen lassen, müsste man ihm mehr Macht geben. Aber er repräsentiert eben nur und unterschreibt irgendwelches Zeugs.
Aber egal. Steinmeier ist nicht in Syrien.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich auch nur eine falsche Vorstellung, aber wenn ich an einer Wahl keinen Einfluss auf einen Kanditaten habe, würde ich das nicht demokratisch nennen.


Ja und ist es dir so wichtig den Grüßaugust zu wählen? 

Der entscheidende Unterschied zwischen den Westen und China/Russland ist, dass letztere Gebiete besetzen und zu eigenem Staatsgebiet erklären bzw annektieren.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. Juni 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso man dann laut Schaffe vor dem G20 Gipfel Entspannung verhindern will, wo doch das Verhältnis zwischen den beiden eher entspannt ist...



Woher nimmst du die Gewissheit, dass das Verhältnis entspannt sei? Das ist doch weitgehend völliger Unfug.
Die Medien werden von den Einflussreichen Imperialisten kontrolliert, auch hier in Deutschland.
Ansonsten würde man schon lange davon wissen, dass die USA in Joint Vision 2020 eine Ausweitung ihrer Macht und die Eroberung aller anderen Länder auf die Welt planen.
Eine wahrhaftige Berichterstattung wird doch weitgehendst vermieden und wenn mal etwas durchkommt, wird es scharf angegriffen.

Man will eine Entspannung und Wiederaufnahme besserer Beziehungen zur USA verhindern, damit sich die USA demnächst auch in anderen Ländern breitmachen kann, Zusammenarbeit mit Russland wird es nicht geben.
Aktuell läuft der von der CIA angezettelte Bürgerkrieg in Venezuela auch ganz gut. Jetzt muss man der Opposition nur noch ein paar Waffen liefern und dann kommt es dort zur Eskalation.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. Juni 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Really?
> Du kannst zwar sagen, dass man genau so unehrlich ist, aber Russland und China ehrlicher zu nennen ist quatsch.



Soll ich die Liste an völkerrechtswidrigen Kriegen der USA nehmen und sie mit der Liste von den anderen beiden Ländern vergleichen?
Das ist wohl nicht nötig oder?

Vielen ist einfach nicht klar wieviel Dreck die USA am Stecken hat und das obwohl es Internet gibt.
Die USA annektiert vielleicht keine Gebiete, sondern setzt Marionettenregierungen ein die sie kontrollieren.

Apropos Giftgasattentat:

Syrien: Terroristen bereiten Giftgas-Angriff vor - Quelle - Sputnik Deutschland

Nach der Ankündigung der USA man sei besorgt über einen weiteren Giftgasanschlag, bereiten sich die Zauselbärte offenbar vor ein paar Kinder umzubringen.
Vielleicht auch kleine Katzen oder Hundebabys und schieben es dann Assad in die Schuhe, sowie bei allen vorangegangenen Attentaten.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Vielen ist einfach nicht klar wieviel Dreck die USA am Stecken hat und das obwohl es Internet gibt.
> Die USA annektiert vielleicht keine Gebiete, sondern setzt Marionettenregierungen ein die sie kontrollieren.



Wie viele Marionetten Regierungen hat denn die Sowjetunion eingesetzt?


----------



## Adi1 (30. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Marionetten Regierungen hat denn die Sowjetunion eingesetzt?



Die gibts ja gar nicht mehr 

Aber die Russen wollen heutzutage wieder ein "Global Player" werden

Solange Putin und Konsorten das Hemd in der Hand haben, wird da mit Demokratie nix 

Ist halt so, die normalen Russen müssen irgendwie unterknechtet werden,
das war zu Zarenzeiten, unter Lenin, und Stalin auch nicht anders


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Marionetten Regierungen hat denn die Sowjetunion eingesetzt?



Was interessiert denn heutzutage noch die Sowjetunion? Die ist lange Geschichte.
Heute geht es darum Russland und China einzukesseln.
Aber dich kann man eh bei keinem Thema ernstnehmen, bei dir geht es nur um Quantität der Beitrage, nicht um die Qualität.
Es ist doch wirklch absolut schwachsinnig, als Ausrede die Marionetten der Sowjetunion von vor 28 Jahren anzuführen um die USA zu verteidigen.

Was ist an der USA eigentlich so toll? Die sind Hauptverantwortlich für die Entwicklungen im nahen Osten mit ihren illegalen Kriegen, für die sie nie zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden können.
Aber bei 60 Toten wegen eines angeblichen Giftgasangriffes der sowieso ungeklärt ist, bemüht man sich darum ein Land völkerrechtswidrig zu bombadieren um zu verhindern dass die ursprünglichen Grenzen und die ursprüngliche Ordnung wiederhergestellt wird.

Aber in den Medien gibt es eine kollektive Strategie der Lüge und der Lücke. Wenn du die Wahrheit in Punkto Syrien erfahren willst, dann musst man sich das anschauen was Assad sagt.
Ich halte den Mann nämlich für hochgradig glaubhaft im Gegensatz zu Merkel, Trump oder Macron.
In den Interviews die er gibt, wirkt er ziemich aufrichtig und beantworter auch kritische Fragen eloquent und mit guten Argumenten.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die gibts ja gar nicht mehr
> 
> Aber die Russen wollen heutzutage wieder ein "Global Player" werden



Die Russen wollen kein Global Player werden, die verteidigen nur den Status Quo um das Gleichgewicht zu halten, oder bauen die Russen ihren Einflussbereich aus? Nirgends.
Wer was anderes behauptet verkennt einfach die Realitäten.



> Solange Putin und Konsorten das Hemd in der Hand haben, wird da mit Demokratie nix



Als ob wir noch eine Demokratie hätten, wenn die falschen an die Macht kämen. Da ists dann ganz schnell Vorbei mit Demos.



> Ist halt so, die normalen Russen müssen irgendwie unterknechtet werden,
> das war zu Zarenzeiten, unter Lenin, und Stalin auch nicht anders



Der einzige der unter Druck gesetzt werden muss ist die Nato um der Expansion endlich Einhalt zu gebieten, damit das strategische Gleichgewicht nicht aus den Fugen gerät.
Aber man ist ja in mehreren Bereichen der Erde gerade dabei dieses Gleichgewicht zu zerstören.

Ukraine, Syrien, Nordkorea, Venezuela, Aghanistan, Irak, Sudan, Lybien, Iran usw..


Heute gabs wieder eine irrwitzige News zur Doppelmoral deutscher Medien.
Sie sagten heute der IS wäre aus den Stadteilen von Aleppo abgezogen, in einer ganz kleinen unscheinbaren Meldung, früher waren das noch die demokratischen Rebellen die man unterstützt hatte.
Jetzt fliegen die ganzen Lügen langsam auf.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Heute gabs wieder eine irrwitzige News zur Doppelmoral deutscher Medien.
> Sie sagten heute der IS wäre aus den Stadteilen von Aleppo abgezogen, in einer ganz kleinen unscheinbaren Meldung, früher waren das noch die demokratischen Rebellen die man unterstützt hatte.
> Jetzt fliegen die ganzen Lügen langsam auf.



Die demokratischen Rebellen sind schon lange geflohen und hocken in der Türkei oder haben es bis nach Europa geschafft.


----------



## Gast20170724 (1. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich halte den Mann nämlich für hochgradig glaubhaft im Gegensatz zu Merkel, Trump oder Macron.
> In den Interviews die er gibt, wirkt er ziemich aufrichtig und beantworter auch kritische Fragen eloquent und mit guten Argumenten.



Assad für glaubhaft halten? Ich finde, dass es keine gute Idee ist, einen Diktator als glaubhaft zu halten.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Der einzige der unter Druck gesetzt werden muss ist die Nato um der Expansion endlich Einhalt zu gebieten



Expansion der NATO? Ich dachte immer, es gäbe ein Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker, so dass jedes Land für sich entscheiden darf, welcher Organisation es beitritt.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2017)

Komisch dass Assad erst ein Diktator war als er die Saudis die Pipeline nicht hat durch sein Land bauen lassen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (1. Juli 2017)

Eine Parteidiktatur ist syrien schon länger.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2017)

Ist ja nicht anders wie hier...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (1. Juli 2017)

Google mal die Erläuterung von  Parteidiktatur...


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die demokratischen Rebellen sind schon lange geflohen und hocken in der Türkei oder haben es bis nach Europa geschafft.



Ja klaaaar... Und früher kämpften die so demokratischen Rebellen zusammen mit Al Nusra und all den Splittergruppen gemeinsam gegen das ach so brutale Regime.
Es gab spätestens nachdem die Kämpfe brutal wurden überhaupt keinen demokratischen Kräfte mehr die man hätte unterstützen können.
Das waren dann alles nur noch Söldner, finanziert aus den Syrien-Gegnern und das alles zusammen wurde von unsere Medien dann in Rebellen zusammengefasst.



			
				Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:
			
		

> Assad für glaubhaft halten? Ich finde, dass es keine gute Idee ist, einen Diktator als glaubhaft zu halten.



Ja wieso nicht. Oder findest du etwa die US Regierung glaubwürdiger die unter der Hand den IS finanzierte und mit Waffen versorgte? Total glaubwürdig.
Sollen denn die Konfliktverursacher und Antreiber wie auch Deutschland (SWP Stiftung, ganz eng mit der Bundesregierung) glaubwürdiger sein, wenn sie diesen Konflikt mit anheizen?
Also, nein beleibe nicht. Glaubwürdiger ist da schon derjeniege für mich der von allen Seiten in die Ecke getrieben wird, nur aus einem simplen Grund. Und der Grund steht im nächsten Satz.

Das Eingreifen von Russland kann einen dritten Weltkrieg verhindern, weil es den verbindlichen Plan von Brzezinski und Joint Vision 2020 entgegensteht.
In den nächsten Tagen könnte sich unser aller Schicksal entscheiden, nämlich dann wenn ein weiterer Giftgasanschlag durchgeführt wird (von wem auch immer) und somit die Lage dramatisch eskalieren wird, da die Kartelle einen Angriff auf syrische und russische Kräfte wollen, damit sich deren Öl sowie Geostragischen Interessen  umsetzen lassen.



> Expansion der NATO? Ich dachte immer, es gäbe ein Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker, so dass jedes Land für sich entscheiden darf, welcher Organisation es beitritt.



Eine Expansion der Nato an die Ostgrenzen von Russland ist vorhanden und gefährdet das strategische Gleichgewicht. Ob da nun Vöker dafürstimmen oder dagegen, ändert nichts an der prekären Lage, zumal das Volk sowieso nicht gefragt wird.
Und wenn ein Land offensichtlich nicht zustimmen möchte, dann wird es durch Farbrevolutionen dazu gezwungen.
Aber es ist eine gute Ausrede dafür die Welt an den Rand eines Krieges zu bringen. Die dummen "Völker" wollten es ja so.



Amon schrieb:


> Komisch dass Assad erst ein Diktator war als er die Saudis die Pipeline nicht hat durch sein Land bauen lassen...



Vorher war es noch eine Regierung mit einer Opposition, eben halt bis ein vorangetriebenes Assoziierungsabkommen mit der EU 2006 scheiterte und Assad danach langsam mittels einer Medienkampagne schlechtgeredet wurde.
Denn er wollte halt einfach nicht die ihm auferlegten Forderungen nach einer Pipeleine pro EU und einer Annäherung an die EU zustimmen und blieb lieber Verbündeter des Iran, und Russlands.
In diesen Tagen reist ein echter Diktator mit einem Thron nach Deutschland um am G20 Gipfel teilzunehmen. Kritik unerwünscht, die Medien schweigen.
Aber diese Doppelstandards werden aufgrund kognitiver Dissonanz von einem ganz großen Teil der Gesellschaft mitgetragen. Es ist wie bei einem Fußballspiel. Der eigenen Mannschaft verzeiht man alles und ruft selbst bei brutalen Fauls gegen den Gegner dazu auf den pfeifenden "Schiedrichter" zu diskreditieren. Den Gegner will man mit Fouls und Strafen belegen ohne dass der die Spielregeln verletzt hatte.

Was dazu führt dass die Spielregeln immer mehr missachtet werden bis es dann zum Chaos kommt.



Seefe schrieb:


> Eine Parteidiktatur ist syrien schon länger.



Und hier ist es im Ergebnis dasselbe. Hier geben sich seit Jahrzehnten die gleichen Volkszertreter die Klinke in die Hand.
SPD und CDU sind ein und dieselbe Partei und unterscheiden sich quasi bei gar nichts.
Nur weil ein Großteil der deutschen Bürger an eine Demokratie glauben, heißt es noch lange nicht dass diese wirklich existiert.
Tatsache ist, dass die Parteien außer der Linken im Kollektiv Politik betreiben die allein aus finanzieller Sicht 85% der hier Lebenden Menschen schaden.
Trotzdem bekommen die Parteien von den Benachteiligten ihre Stimmen, obwohl finanzielle Anreize immer besonders geschätzt werden.

Wie kann das sein? Kartell-Medien belügen die Menschen weitgehend, das beste war die Riester-Rente. Ein Glanzstück.
Oder das kürzlich Durchgesetzte Leiharbeitergesetz von Nahles, auch eine Mogelpackung die Ihresgleichen sucht.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Juli 2017)

Warten wir mal 2020 ab.

Zwar lernt der Mensch seltenst aus der Gescjichte, aber wenn man wirklich über Dinge möglichst objektiv nachdenkt, kommt man nicht zu deinen Schlussfolgerungen.  

Dein Fundament besteht vor allem aus Abneigung gegenüber den USA, nimmt man dieses weg, zerbricht die ganze Kette von deinen Schlussfolgerungen doch.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es gab spätestens nachdem die Kämpfe brutal wurden überhaupt keinen demokratischen Kräfte mehr die man hätte unterstützen können.
> Das waren dann alles nur noch Söldner, finanziert aus den Syrien-Gegnern und das alles zusammen wurde von unsere Medien dann in Rebellen zusammengefasst.


YPG, YPJ und andere kurdische Gruppen welche gegen den IS kämpfen, werden natürlich komplett unter den Tisch gekehrt bzw. sind neuerdings sogar "Söldner". Letzteres könnte so auch vom Sultan aus Ankara kommen. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Oder findest du etwa die US Regierung glaubwürdiger die unter der Hand den IS finanzierte und mit Waffen versorgte?


Und die Quelle für diese Behauptung?


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Juli 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Warten wir mal 2020 ab.



Wird schon reichen wenn du die nächsten Wochen abwartest um mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit als Staubkorn einer Atombombe zu sterben.
Aber ich glaube sogut wie niemanden ist das bewusst, dass gerade durch die Nusra Front ein großangelegter Giftgasanschlag mit Sarin durchgeführt wird und die USA, GB und Frankreich danach sofort Syrien bombardieren werden.
Natürlich ohne jeden Beweis. Kein einziger Giftgasanschlag konnte Assad je nachgewiesen werden, dass die Leute da nicht hellhörig werden, ist ein Ergebnis absoluter kognitiver Dissonanz, denn es kann ja nicht sein, dass wir diese Giftgasattentate durchführen, denn wir sind ja die Guten nicht wahr.



> Zwar lernt der Mensch seltenst aus der Gescjichte, aber wenn man wirklich über Dinge möglichst objektiv nachdenkt, kommt man nicht zu deinen Schlussfolgerungen.



Du kennst den tiefen Staat in den USA nicht, genausowenig kennst du die Bush Doktrin und die Joint Vision 2020 Dokrin.
Du hast sie weder gelesen, noch reflektiert, sondern rpräsentierst nur die Sicht der Medien. Was soll man denn noch großartig objektiv nachdenken?
Die Formulierungen sind eindeutig auf massiven Informationskrieg, verdeckte Kriegsführung und den Totalen Krieg ausgelegt.



> Dein Fundament besteht vor allem aus Abneigung gegenüber den USA



Die Abneigung sollte bei gesundem Menschenverstand immer gegen das Imperium gerichtet sein.
Und die USA ist ein Imperium und zwar ein Imperium dass seit dem 2 Weltkrieg für 20 bis 30 Millionen Tote verantwortlich ist.



> nimmt man dieses weg, zerbricht die ganze Kette von deinen Schlussfolgerungen doch.



Standardfloskeln ohne Substanz sind das. Es würde dir wirklich gut tun dich näher mit der USA zu beschäftigen.
Dort herrscht ein massiver Kampf um das Vorgehen in Syrien. Und eine Menge vom tiefen Staat finanzierte Senatoren pochen auf eine direkte Auseinandersetzung mit Russland in Syrien.
Vor allem der Einflussreiche Mc Cain.

Ne du hast absolut keine Ahnung Seefe, das beweist du immer wieder mit der Heuchelei für das Imperium, das dich ins Grab bringen wird.
Und wenn mal ehrlich ist, haben es die deutschen auch absolut nicht anders verdient, wenn sie weiterhin gegen ihre Interessen zur Wahl gehen und Merkel statt etwa Wagenknecht wählen.



Poulton schrieb:


> YPG, YPJ und andere kurdische Gruppen welche gegen den IS kämpfen, werden natürlich komplett unter den Tisch gekehrt bzw. sind neuerdings sogar "Söldner". Letzteres könnte so auch vom Sultan aus Ankara kommen.



Ein müder, ganz billiger Versuch von dir, das kannst du doch normal viel besser.
Achte mal auf den Kontext, die Rede war von  Aleppo. Da wurden weder Kurden, noch die YPG oder sonst wer bombardiert.
Endlich hat sich der IS aus Aleppo zurückgezogen, nach Jahren des Abschlachtens und Benutzen der Bevölkerung als Schutzschilde.
Und das haben wir hier in Deutschland gefeiert. Wir freuten uns dass die Menschen in Aleppo krepieren, solange sie der Giftgasregierung angehörten und unser Gas von Katar nach Europa fließen kann.
Wir töten kleine Kinder für Gas und unterstützen seit Jahren die Terroristen, so in etwa ist die Realität.
Wir arbeiten mit der Muslim Brüderschaft zusammen, laden sich nach Deutschland ein und servieren Terrororganisationen Getränke um sie dann gegen Syrien einzusetzen um dort unten krieg führen zu können, ohne dass die Bevölkerung es mitbekommt.
Dass kleine Kinder als Schutzschilde benutzt wurden ist den Medien völlig schnurz, solange es dem großen Ziel dienlich ist, der Unabhängikeit von russischem Gas.



> Und die Quelle für diese Behauptung?



Habe ich schon hunderte x verschiedene geliefert, das sollten auch Apolegeten wie du endlich mal zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Nur ein Beispiel von vielen.

McCain Took Secret Syria Trip To Discuss Defe | The Daily Caller

Oder schau dir die DIA Papiere an oder Beweise die der Iran vorlegt.
Da gibt es hunderte Beweise die da zu recherchieren sind. Aber dem Iran, der lange kein anderes Land angegriffen hat, glaubt man natürlich weniger als der USA die quasi im Dauerfeuer die UN Charta Missachten und andere Länder bombardieren.

Dass die USA den IS über deren Partner Türkei, Katar und Saudi Arabien unterstütze ist schon seit langem bekannt.
Aber was nicht sein darf dass nicht sein. Kognitive Dissonanz. Die USA die guten Samariter und Assad, Gaddhafi, Janukowitsch, Salvador Allienende, Mussadegh, Putin, Hussein, Osama Bin Laden, Kim Yong Un usw., die Liste ist unendlich lange, das pure Böse, weil sie sich gegen das imperialistische Treiben und die Einkreisung Russlands und Chinas wehren und vor allem gegen das ständige teile und herrsche Prinzip der USA unterstützen.
 Als sich 2003 Sunniten , Schiiten , Kurden und Yeziden im Irak miteinander arrangiert hatten und  jedenfalls im säkularen Staat unter Herrschaft der Baathisten  keine Glaubenskriege gegeneinander führten, haben die USA ganz zufällig mal wieder ein bisschen bombardiert und das Land wieder um Jahre zurückgeworfen, und alle Seiten unterstützt, damit die sich gegenseitig abschlachteten.

Aber hier im Westen kann man ja als USA 7 muslimische Länder Dauer-Bombardieren und dafür den Friedens Nobelpreis bekommen und Saudi Arabien den Vorsitz für Menschen und Frauenrechte in der UN übertragen, ohne dass eine Medienkampagne gegen das Land gibt. Nein der Moderator spricht lieber über Menschenrechte in Russland, während des Spiel des Confed Cups heute zu Ende geht.

Ach noch eine ganz nete Grafik an Tweets von IS Unterstützern und wo die sich aufhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Juli 2017)

Und am Ende waren es die Rothschilds, die in ihrem Atombunker den Fallout abwarten. 

Mir ist da die Zeit zu schade, mich mit pseudofakten zu beschäftigen. 

Aber wie war das nochmal? Wir beziehen ja zu 90% Gas aus Russland


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mir ist da die Zeit zu schade, mich mit pseudofakten zu beschäftigen.



Neja, weißt du wenn die Strategie der Al Nusra Front heute aufgeht und der Giftgasanschlag stattfindet den russische Geheimdienste angekündigt haben um die Friedensgespräche in Astana zu stören,
sowie den Verhandlungsdruck auf Syrien vor dem G20 zu erhöhen, dann wird es ziemlich brenzlig werden, da der Iran, Russland und Syrien eine Reaktion mit Würde angekündigt haben, bei einem weiteren völkerrechtswidrigen Angriff zurückzuschießen.

Ja man glaubt es kaum, alle Angriffe der USA auf andere Länder sind illegal und ein Kriegsverbrechen.
Man darf auch nicht Gewalt anwenden und Putsche durchführen, das ist auch verboten.

Dann kannst du ja schonmal darauf gespannt sein was dann passieren wird.
Wenn die USA ihre zusammengezogenen Zerstörer vor der Küste Syriens auf Scheirat richtet und ohne jede Belege, so wie es gute Menschenrechtstradition in den USA ist, das Feuer eröffnet.
Und dann wenn das passiert gibt es kaum mehr Kräfte die eine Eskalation zurückhalten können.

Ich hab bei den Medien mit Nachdruck angerufen und die News verlinkt. Glaubst du darüber wird berichtet?
Nein natürlich nicht, sonst könnte man ja nicht vom bösen Kindermörder Assad erzählen der jetzt wo er am gewinnen ist, noch ordentlich Giftgas versprüht.

Nusra Preparing Sarin 'Provocation' in Syria's Khan Sheikhoun, Kefraya - Source - Sputnik International



> Aber wie war das nochmal? Wir beziehen ja zu 90% Gas aus Russland



Man merkt schnell was deine Intention ist. Eine falsche Behauptung von mir die ich bereits mithilfe von Quellen korrigiert hatte, wird nochmal hevorgeholt und aufgewärmt.
Aber natürlich geht es im Syrienkrieg um die Unabhängikeit von russischem Gas, die bereits seit Jahren vorangetrieben wird.

"Bei den Energieimporten hängt Europa dabei am Tropf Russlands, von wo etwa je ein Drittel an Rohöl und Erdgas kommen. "

Die EU will unabhangiger von russischem Gas werden | TagesWoche

Erdgas: So will Europa unabhangig von Putins Russland werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es gibt noch ein Projekt Nord Stream 2, das von der Bundesregierung ernstaunlicherweise verteidigt wird.
Da hat die USA vor kurzem Sanktionen angewendet.
Alle Zeichen stehen auf einen gewollten Konflikt und Cold War 2.0.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also da gabs die zwei konkurrierenden Piplines um die es natürlich im Syrien Konflikt wiedermal geht.
Ein Klassiker also, nur jetzt haben die USA ein Problem.

Katar hat sich plötzlich ausgeklinkt und will lieber bei Russland und dem Iran mitmachen, wieso denn auch nicht, immerhin teilen sich der Iran und Katar ja das South Pars Gasfeld.
Jetzt gibts natürlich den Klassiker. Die Beschuldigung Katar würde Teroristen unterstützen und das von Saudi Arabien und Kuweit, die ja quasi im Kampf gegen Assad den Terror steuern.
In den Medien wird natürlich geschwiegen und gelogen dass sich dassich die Balken biegen.

Aber ist ja auch eine Verschwörungstheorie oder Seefe?

Naja, jedenfalls sind die Oligarchen in den USA extrem angespannt, denn es geht um sehr sehr viel Geld, besonders weil die Türkei mit Russland eine neue Pipeline bauen.

Turkish Stream: Putin und Erdoğan besiegeln Gaspipeline-Deal | ZEIT ONLINE

Und jetzt ist die Türkei da auch noch ein Nato Partner.
Was machen wir denn da nur um da noch etwas zu reißen.

Ach ja die USA könnten wie 1980 in der Türkei putschen.

Militarputsch in der Turkei 1980 – Wikipedia

Jetzt ist nur das Problem dass das letztes Jahr nicht so ganz geklappt hat und Erdogan den US hörigen General der den Putsch einfädelte verhaften ließ.
Aber das sind ja nur Details.

https://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de/2016/07/17/tuerkei-verhaftet-general-und-offiziere-vom-nato-stuetzpunkt-incirlik/

Wieso will Erdogan jetzt plötzlich Deutschland und teile der Nato da raushaben.. mhm.
Und wieso bezweifelt jetzt die USA den Nutzen und die Bereitschaft des Kampfes der Türkei gegen den IS.

Da merkt man halt dass dieser ganze Terrorschwachsinn langsam auffliegt, aber wie gesagt es gibt hier einige im Forum die ganz versessen darauf sind die Wahrheit zu unterdrücken und vom Pferd zu erzählen.
Entweder weil sie nicht befähight sind sich zu informieren, oder weil sie eine ganz andere Agenda vertreten.

Was glaubst du denn wieso jetzt gegen Macron von der deutschen Presse plötzlich so geschossen wird?
Der war doch gerade noch der Liebling der Transatlantiker.

https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Macron-Mit-mir-endet-der-importierte-Neokonservativismus-3755013.html

"*Zumal es vor kurzem noch ganz danach aussah, also ob Macron die Linie von Hollande fortsetzen werde. Ende Mai empfing der französische Präsident wie gehabt eine Abordnung syrischer Oppositioneller, die von Saudi-Arabien gedeckt werden: Riad Hijab und andere Mitglieder des Hohen Verhandlungsrats der syrischen Opposition. Sie fordern bekanntlich die Absetzung von Baschar al-Assad als Voraussetzung für eine Lösung in Syrien."*

Auf einmal ist er jetzt Sonnenkönig. "Macron inszeniert sich als neuer Sonnenkönig"
http://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/ausland/id_81577812/frankreich-ungeteilte-macht-macron-inszeniert-sich-als-sonnenkoenig.html

https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/article166232702/Emmanuel-Macron-Kontroll-Freak-im-Elysee-Palast.html

Jetzt ist er auf einmal schon ein Monarch.
Solche Töne hörte man freilich von der Presse zum vorhergehenden Präsidenten aber nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juli 2017)

Wo war jetzt dieser Anschlag?


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. Juli 2017)

Trump hat Eier in der Hose, wenn er das verschissene CIA Programm einstellt.
Gefällt mir immer besser das Trumpeltier, auch den Atom-Irandeal will er nicht stoppen.
Und Mc Cain ist an einem Gehirntumor erkrankt, wird ja immer besser.
Bericht: USA stoppen Hilfe fur syrische Rebellen - Politik - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2017)

Sehr schön, dann kann ja vielleicht endlich mal eine Ende des vom Ausland am Leben gehaltenen Krieges einkehren.

Wenn Assad dann endlich wieder die Kontrolle über sein Land hat, können ja die ganze Leute in ihre Heimat zurückkehren.

PS: Aber interessant, wie auch hier wieder sprachlich manipuliert wird. Terroristen "Rebellen" zu nennen ist etwa das gleiche, wie Linksradikale "Aktivisten" oder "Demonstranten" zu nennen.

PSPS: Und nicht Putin hat gewonnen, die ganze Welt hat gewonnen, wenn die Terroristen keine Waffen mehr geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Assad dann endlich wieder die Kontrolle über sein Land hat, können ja die ganze Leute in ihre Heimat zurückkehren.



Was sie natürlich nicht tun werden, denn der Grund, wieso sie abgehauen sind, ist ja noch da.


----------



## hazelol (20. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was sie natürlich nicht tun werden, denn der Grund, wieso sie abgehauen sind, ist ja noch da.



mag ich bezweifeln, dass dem so ist. sicherlich gibt es viele die auch wegen assad selbst geflohen sind, der großteil wird aber eher geflohen sein, weil ihr land in ein kriegsgebiet verwandelt wurde, indem das assad regime und die opposition sich bekämpfen. und es einfach nicht zumutbar in einem vom bürgerkrieg gezeichneten land zu leben und kinder groß zuziehen.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2017)

jungle.world - Achse des Widerstandes: Von Sieg zu Sieg
Das liest sich dann doch deutlich differenzierter.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> mag ich bezweifeln, dass dem so ist. sicherlich gibt es viele die auch wegen assad selbst geflohen sind, der großteil wird aber eher geflohen sein, weil ihr land in ein kriegsgebiet verwandelt wurde, indem das assad regime und die opposition sich bekämpfen. und es einfach nicht zumutbar in einem vom bürgerkrieg gezeichneten land zu leben und kinder groß zuziehen.



Assad hat alles weggebombt, was nicht schon weg war.
Wohn willst du denn überhaupt zurück? Schau dir doch mal die Städte an.
Dresden 1945 sah besser aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was sie natürlich nicht tun werden, denn der Grund, wieso sie abgehauen sind, ist ja noch da.



Der Krieg ist noch da, wenn der Krieg zu Ende ist?

Den Gedankengang musst du mir mal näher erklären.



Threshold schrieb:


> Assad hat alles weggebombt, was nicht schon weg war.
> Wohn willst du denn überhaupt zurück? Schau dir doch mal die Städte an.
> Dresden 1945 sah besser aus.



Dann baut man es wieder auf, so wie Deutschland nach dem Krieg. Und dafür können die jeden Syrer gebrauchen. Also hoffen, dass Assad bald die Macht hat und alle (oder die meisten) zurückkönnen.

Eine Win-Win-Win Situation für alle.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Krieg ist noch da, wenn der Krieg zu Ende ist?



Du hast schon genau verstanden, was ich gemeint habe, also tue nicht so unschuldig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast schon genau verstanden, was ich gemeint habe, also tue nicht so unschuldig.



Du hast behauptet, der Grund wäre noch da. Der Grund warum diese Leute fliehen, ist der Krieg.

Ist der zu Ende (und das geht nur, wenn der Westen + Golfstaaten ihn nicht mehr künstlich von außen am Leben halten), dann gibt es keinen Grund mehr hier zu sein.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast behauptet, der Grund wäre noch da. Der Grund warum diese Leute fliehen, ist der Krieg.


Die Leute sind vor dem Krieg und während des Krieges (auch) vor Assad geflohen und haben hierzulande den Flüchtlingsstatus zuerkannt bekommen. Also werden diese definitiv nicht in ein Syrien mit Assad zurückkehren und sich an ihrem Status hierzulande auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast behauptet, der Grund wäre noch da. Der Grund warum diese Leute fliehen, ist der Krieg.



Der Grund ist Assad. Ist doch völlig logisch oder muss man dir das noch extra erklären?
Assad hat sein Volk mit allem bekämpft, was er hatte, und die sind logischer Weise abgehauen.
Die Städte sind zerbombt worden.
Wieso also sollten die Leute zurück kehren? Das Problem hockt da immer noch herum und macht sich wichtig.
Solange Assad nicht weg ist, werde die Menschen, die geflohen sind, nie zurück kehren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Leute sind vor dem Krieg und während des Krieges (auch) vor Assad geflohen und haben hierzulande den Flüchtlingsstatus zuerkannt bekommen. Also werden diese definitiv nicht in ein Syrien mit Assad zurückkehren und sich an ihrem Status hierzulande auch nichts ändern.



Das maßgebliche Wort in deinem Text ist das Wort „auch“.

Richtig, sie sind auch deshalb geflohen. Aber in erster Linie wegen des Krieges in Syrien. Ist der zu Ende, können die zurück.

Wäre es wegen Assad gewesen, wäre die Flüchtlingszahlen ja schon vorher riesig gewesen und nicht erst während des Krieges.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Grund ist Assad. Ist doch völlig logisch oder muss man dir das noch extra erklären?



Wem dem so wäre (denn das ist falsch), dann wären viel mehr Menschen vor dem Krieg (wo es ja entsprechend einfacher ist, als während eines Krieges) geflohen, als dabei, oder?

Komischerweise stiegen die Zahlen aber erst massiv an, als der Krieg herrscht. Weil genau davor sind die Leute geflohen.

Ist der vorbei, können sie zurück.



Threshold schrieb:


> Assad hat sein Volk mit allem bekämpft, was er hatte, und die sind logischer Weise abgehauen.



In erster Linie hat er die Terroristen bekämpft, die die legitime Regierung Syriens bedroht haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Städte sind zerbombt worden.



Das bleibt nicht aus, wenn sich dort die Terroristen verstecken. Soweit ich weiß, machen das andere Kriegsparteien auch.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso also sollten die Leute zurück kehren? Das Problem hockt da immer noch herum und macht sich wichtig. Solange Assad nicht weg ist, werde die Menschen, die geflohen sind, nie zurück kehren.



Das Problem ist ja nicht Assad, sondern der Krieg. Und der wird bisher nunmal von außen am Leben gehalten. Wenn das endlich beendet wird, kann wieder Frieden in Syrien einkehren.

Was ist daran eigentlich verkehrt, wenn nach 6 Jahren Krieg endlich mal Frieden kommt?

Hast du lieber Krieg in Syrien, als Frieden und dafür Assad an der Macht?


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja nicht Assad, sondern der Krieg. Und der wird bisher nunmal von außen am Leben gehalten. Wenn das endlich beendet wird, kann wieder Frieden in Syrien einkehren.
> 
> Was ist daran eigentlich verkehrt, wenn nach 6 Jahren Krieg endlich mal Frieden kommt?
> 
> Hast du lieber Krieg in Syrien, als Frieden und dafür Assad an der Macht?



Das Problem sollte schon Assad sein.
Nur wegen ihm (oder auch wegen ihm) haben viele Nationen ihre Hilfe dort nicht angeboten,
da sie sich nicht auf die Seite von Assad schlagen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja nicht Assad, sondern der Krieg. Und der wird bisher nunmal von außen am Leben gehalten. Wenn das endlich beendet wird, kann wieder Frieden in Syrien einkehren.



Das Problem ist Assad.
Die Russen helfen doch nicht Assad, weil sie sich um die Menschen dort sorgen.
Die helfen Assad, weil sie sonst ihren Einfluss in der Region verlieren.
Ein zweites Afghanistan können sich auch die Russen nicht leisten.


----------



## Adam_West (20. Juli 2017)

@Threshold: Wenn man deine Zeilen so liest, kommt man garnicht mehr aus dem Kopfschütteln raus...


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> @Threshold: Wenn man deine Zeilen so liest, kommt man garnicht mehr aus dem Kopfschütteln raus...



Tja, dann frag mal einen syrischen Flüchtling, der hier Asyl beantragt hat, ob er Assad super findet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das Problem sollte schon Assad sein.
> Nur wegen ihm (oder auch wegen ihm) haben viele Nationen ihre Hilfe dort nicht angeboten,
> da sie sich nicht auf die Seite von Assad schlagen wollen.



Es gibt aber keine realistische Alternative zu Assad. Sonst wird Syrien der nächste „failed state“ im Nahen Osten. Daran kann kein Interesse bestehen.

Wodurch ist der IS denn erst so stark geworden? Weil im Irak nach dem Ende Saddam Husseins ein Machtvakuum entstanden ist.

Und ein Machtvakuum wird im Nahen Osten von radikalen Kräften ausgefüllt. Da habe ich lieber einen Diktator Assad, als Al-Quaida, Al-Nusra oder den IS an der Macht.

Assad war und ist nie eine Bedrohung für die Welt, geschweige denn für seine Nachbarländer gewesen. Die vorgenannten Terrorgruppen sind es.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist Assad.



Nein, ist er nicht. Im Gegenteil, für Syrien ist er zur Zeit die einzige Lösung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen helfen doch nicht Assad, weil sie sich um die Menschen dort sorgen.



Und was unterscheidet Russland in diesem Punkt von den anderen Konfliktparteien? Die sorgen sich doch genauso wenig um die Menschen.

Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass Russland im Einklang mit dem Völkerrecht in Syrien kämpft, weil sie aufgrund der offiziellen Einladung der syrischen Regierung da sind.

Ich dachte der Westen ist sonst immer vom Völkerrecht begeistert (immerhin ist das ja sonst immer die Standardbegründung). Warum hier nicht?



Threshold schrieb:


> Die helfen Assad, weil sie sonst ihren Einfluss in der Region verlieren.



Und das ist verwerflich, weil?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein zweites Afghanistan können sich auch die Russen nicht leisten.



Das droht ihnen zur Zeit auch nicht mal im Ansatz.



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, dann frag mal einen syrischen Flüchtling, der hier Asyl beantragt hat, ob er Assad super findet.



Tja, dann frag mal einen syrischen Flüchtling (am besten einen weiblichen), der hier Asyl beantragt hat, ob er den IS, Al-Quaida oder Al-Nusra super findet.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja, dann frag mal einen syrischen Flüchtling (am besten einen weiblichen), der hier Asyl beantragt hat, ob er den IS, Al-Quaida oder Al-Nusra super findet.


Kaaruzo-Logik mal wieder. 
Nur weil man Assad ******** findet, heißt es im Umkehrschluß nicht, dass man IS und Konsorten gut findet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kaaruzo-Logik mal wieder.
> Nur weil man Assad ******** findet, heißt es im Umkehrschluß nicht, dass man IS und Konsorten gut findet.



Ach die typische Mischung argumentum ad hominem und Fehlinterpretieren von Texten mal wieder.

An keiner Stelle habe ich behauptet, dass man IS und Konsorten gut findet. Es ging darum, wer das kleinere Übel ist. Und das ist nunmal Assad.


----------



## Adam_West (20. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kaaruzo-Logik mal wieder.
> Nur weil man Assad ******** findet, heißt es im Umkehrschluß nicht, dass man IS und Konsorten gut findet.



Das war auch nicht der Kern seiner Aussage, sondern dass die Bevölkerung dort eher vor den Terroristen flieht als vor Assad.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2017)

Schön zu sehen, dass es noch User gibt, die Lesen, statt (falsch) zu interpretieren.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ging darum, wer das kleinere Übel ist. Und das ist nunmal Assad.


Das ist auf der Stufe von: "Hunger ist ein kleineres Übel als Durst.".


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist auf der Stufe von: "Hunger ist ein kleineres Übel als Durst.".



Mal abgesehen davon, dass deine Analogie falsch ist, ist der Satz inhatlich doch korrekt.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja, dann frag mal einen syrischen Flüchtling (am besten einen weiblichen), der hier Asyl beantragt hat, ob er den IS, Al-Quaida oder Al-Nusra super findet.



Super Logik. 
Frag mal einen Syrer, ob er nach Russland will um Asyl zu beantragen. 



Adam_West schrieb:


> Das war auch nicht der Kern seiner Aussage, sondern dass die Bevölkerung dort eher vor den Terroristen flieht als vor Assad.



Sie fliehen vor beidem.
Das scheinen hier einige nicht zu begreifen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Super Logik.
> Frag mal einen Syrer, ob er nach Russland will um Asyl zu beantragen.



Wollen wir jetzt alle Länder der Welt durchgehen, oder wie?

Ich vermute mal, dass ein Syrer in erster Linie in sein Heimatland zurückwill. Und dafür muss der Krieg enden. Und alles was den Krieg verkürzt, sollte doch in unser aller Interesse sein, oder nicht?



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie fliehen vor beidem.
> Das scheinen hier einige nicht zu begreifen.



Bei der Frage Assad oder IS, bin ich aber eher für Assad. Wie gesagt, auf einen weiteren „failed state“ im Nahen Osten können wir alle verzichten. Das war schon in Afghanistan nicht gut, im Irak erst recht nicht und auch in Libyen war das keine gute Idee.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2017)

Nur mal so als Anmerkung,

Syrien ist schon ein "failed state" 

Diese ganze Kacke ist doch erst entstanden, nachdem

die Amerikaner planlos im Irak tätig waren 

Durch dieses Machtvakuum hat doch jede Gruppierung erst mal versucht,

das Beste rauszuholen,

und so geht es nun weiter ....

In Nordkorea wird sich wahrscheinlich keiner einmischen, warum wohl?

Ein Psychophat mit Atombomben ...


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bei der Frage Assad oder IS, bin ich aber eher für Assad. Wie gesagt, auf einen weiteren „failed state“ im Nahen Osten können wir alle verzichten. Das war schon in Afghanistan nicht gut, im Irak erst recht nicht und auch in Libyen war das keine gute Idee.



Wieso ist es denn so schwer, wenn Assad einfach die Macht abgibt?
Er kann ja nach Russland ins Exil geben.
Und dann helfen die Russen demokratische Strukturen aufzubauen -- hoppla, da musste ich erst mal kurz Schlucken  -- damit die Menschen dort eine neue Perspektive haben.
Ach nee -- ich vergaß. Die Russen haben ja kein Interesse an den Menschen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ist es denn so schwer, wenn Assad einfach die Macht abgibt?



Warum genau sollte er das tun? Er ist (dank Russland) dabei zu siegen und seine Macht zu festigen. Und der Westen scheint ja langsam aber sicher zu erkennen, dass das das beste Szenario ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach nee -- ich vergaß. Die Russen haben ja kein Interesse an den Menschen.



Wie alle anderen Konfliktparteien auch. Was genau ist da jetzt die Besonderheit?


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2017)

Revolutionen bringen selten etwas sinnvolles, vielleicht wäre ein langsamer Prozess mit Assad doch am besten.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Trump hat Eier in der Hose, wenn er das verschissene CIA Programm einstellt.
> Gefällt mir immer besser das Trumpeltier, auch den Atom-Irandeal will er nicht stoppen.
> Und Mc Cain ist an einem Gehirntumor erkrankt, wird ja immer besser.
> Bericht: USA stoppen Hilfe fur syrische Rebellen - Politik - Suddeutsche.de


Wow bist du widerlich, sich freuen wenn jemand an einem Hirntumor erkrankt.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_West (21. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ist es denn so schwer, wenn Assad einfach die Macht abgibt?
> Er kann ja nach Russland ins Exil geben.
> Und dann helfen die Russen demokratische Strukturen aufzubauen -- hoppla, da musste ich erst mal kurz Schlucken  -- damit die Menschen dort eine neue Perspektive haben.
> Ach nee -- ich vergaß. Die Russen haben ja kein Interesse an den Menschen.



Warum sollte ein *legitim* gewähltes Staatsoberhaupt seine Macht abgeben, weil es dir oder den Amerikanern gerade in den Kragen passt? Einige scheinen hier zu vergessen, dass der Krieg in Syrien nicht von Assad begonnen wurde und dass er sein Land legitim verteidigt, btw. wurden die Russen eingeladen, die Amerikaner nicht. Das sagt einiges über die Situation aus.

Wie man so völlig uninformiert auf diesen Anti Russland/ Assad Zug auspringen kann und dann auch noch den selben Propagandamüll verbreiten kann... Meine Güte.

Btw. Mit Assad war Syrien demokratischer, als es jetzt unter dem IS ist. Aber das ist ja in Ordnung, solange Assad weg ist nicht wahr? Scheiss auf die Toten und die imense Zerstörung. Der Zweck heilig ja die Mittel oder? Wenn der Westen behauptet, Assad ist schlecht, dann muss das natürlich wahr sein und das Land muss zerbombt werden!

Das selbe übrigens in Lybien, Irak und Afghanistan. War alles sicher korrekt so in deinen Augen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wow bist du widerlich, sich freuen wenn jemand an einem Hirntumor erkrankt.



In etwa so widerlich, wie das hier oder das hier?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In etwa so widerlich, wie das hier oder das hier?



Macht es das dann trotzdem besser sich auf das im grunde gleiche Niveau herab zu lassen indem man sich über den Hinrtumor der Person freut?
Wer Größe hat steht über der primitiven Art solcher Menschen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Macht es das dann trotzdem besser sich auf das im grunde gleiche Niveau herab zu lassen indem man sich über den Hinrtumor der Person zu freut?



Natürlich nicht, aber es hilft das ganze in einem Kontext zu betrachten. Oder aber vielleicht ist der Hirntumor ja sogar die Erklärung für all die "unbedachten" Äußerungen von Herrn McCain. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer Größe hat steht über der primitiven Art solcher Menschen.



Das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## Kusanar (21. Juli 2017)

Also so doof ich diese Aussage mit dem Gehirntumor finde, beim Rest muss ich Kaaruzo dann doch zustimmen. Das Assad kein Engel ist, möchte ich gar nicht abstreiten. Aber das von westlichen Kräften erzeugte Machtvakuum im Irak, die (hauptsächlich) vom Westen unterstützen Proteste gegen Assad, die Finanzierung des IS aus diversesten Dunstkreisen... also mal ehrlich, wenn sowas hier mitten in Europa stattgefunden hätte, da hätten bei euch doch schon lange die Alarmglocken geschrillt! Aber wenn sowas in Syrien passiert, dann ist das ja alles OK und Assad der einzige Bösewicht im Spiel. Mein Gott, was für eine Doppelmoral.

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt auch lieber, wenn sich unser ach so geliebtes westliches Bündnis aus der Region verzieht und Assad wieder an die Macht kommt, statt einem weiteren Staat mit Machtvakuum, indem der IS sich austoben und rekrutieren kann.

Mal ehrlich, jeder Mensch will doch nur eins: In sicheren Verhältnissen leben dürfen. Ich sehe nicht, dass das mit unserer tatkräfitgen "Hilfe" (!!!) klappen kann.


PS: Fragt übrigens mal eure syrischen Flüchtlinge, wie nah am westlichen Lebensstil man dort VOR dem Bürgerkrieg leben konnte.
Kleiner Tipp: Da wurde keine Frau gezwungen, sich den Kopf zu verhüllen und Sat-Schüsseln waren an jeder Hauswand zu finden. Sucht sowas mal in vom IS kontrollierten Gebieten...

Syria: Before the war – The Dusty Nomad


PPS: Interessant sind übrigens die Paralleln zum Iran und die Verhältnisse vor und nach der Iranischen Revolution, die übrigens ebenfalls vom Westen unterstützt wurde bzw. die über den Sturz eines demokratisch gewählten Präsidenten des Irans die Islamische Revolution ursächlich zu verantworten hat.

Page F30: Iran in the 1970s before the Islamic Revolution


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2017)

Vlt. sollte man erstmal diese ganze Region mit einem totalen Wirtschafts- und Waffenembargo lahmlegen 

Nach dem 500 Mrd. USD-Deal mit Saudi-Arabien, wird wohl auch der Iran nachziehen

Natürlich unterstützt von den Russen und Chinesen

Da wird es wohl mal richtig krachen, Syrien ist dagegen Pillepalle


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In etwa so widerlich, wie das hier oder das hier?



Das ist mir bei so einem Thema ziemlich egal. Hier geht es um einen Menschen mit Hirntumor, da ist es mir auch völlig egal ob ich mit dessen Politik einverstanden bin oder nicht. Außerdem nützt es mir absolut nichts mich am Leid anderer aufzugeilen. 
Wer jemals jemanden in der Familie hatte der an Krebs erkrankt ist, der wird sich nicht darüber freuen wenn jemand anderes etwas ähnliches durchmachen muss. 
Ja, die Familie McCain steht deswegen nicht vor dem Nichts und er wird sicher die bestmögliche Behandlung bekommen. Trotzdem finde ich es schäbig sich an sowas zu erfreuen. Erstes bringt es absolut nichts und zweitens stellt man sich, wie Nightslaver schon richtig geschrieben hat, auf dieselbe Stufe.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. sollte man erstmal diese ganze Region mit einem totalen Wirtschafts- und Waffenembargo lahmlegen
> 
> Nach dem 500 Mrd. USD-Deal mit Saudi-Arabien, wird wohl auch der Iran nachziehen
> 
> ...


Wie sollte das funktionieren? Wieso sollte es da ernsthaft krachen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Syrien: Assad setzt weiterhin Giftgas gegen die eigene Bevolkerung ein - WELT

Interessant. Immer wenn es für Assad gerade gut läuft setzt er "zufälligerweise" Giftgas ein. Er hat davon gar nichts, die Terroristen (die ja vom Ausland finanziert und bewaffent werden) hingegegen schon.

Ein Schelm, der da böses denkt


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Na ja, Obama hat mal von einer roten Linie gefaselt und passiert ist nichts.
Wieso also sollte Assad annehmen, dass es jetzt anders ist?
Die Russen halten doch eh die Füsse still und die Amerikaner informieren die Russen sowieso darüber, was sie machen. Ergo erfährt es Assad auch.
Besser als jetzt kann es für ihn gar nicht laufen und da kann er es sich leisten, auch mal ein paar ungeliebte Ecken zu "säubern".
Der Mann hat sich von einem einstigen Reformer zu einem diktatorischen Monster entwickelt. Der Spinner muss so schnell wie möglich entsorgt werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Obama hat mal von einer roten Linie gefaselt und passiert ist nichts.
> Wieso also sollte Assad annehmen, dass es jetzt anders ist?



Weil unter der neuen amerikanischen Regierung Syrien bereits angegriffen wurde. Mit der Ankündigung es wieder zu tun.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Russen halten doch eh die Füsse still und die Amerikaner informieren die Russen sowieso darüber, was sie machen. Ergo erfährt es Assad auch.



Warum sollten die Russen auch was machen? Es ist nicht ihre Aufgabe innersyrische Angelegenheit zu beantworten. Übrigens ist das auch nicht die Aufgabe der USA.

Wo waren da eigentlich die "Völkerrechtsbruch, Völkerrechtsbruch" Schreier, als Syrien völkerrechtswidrig von den USA angegriffen wurden? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Besser als jetzt kann es für ihn gar nicht laufen und da kann er es sich leisten, auch mal ein paar ungeliebte Ecken zu "säubern".



Hat er überhaupt nicht nötig, wo er doch auch konventionell gewinnt. Die einzigen, denn es nützt, sind die Terroristen, die sich so Hilfe von außen versprechen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mann hat sich von einem einstigen Reformer zu einem diktatorischen Monster entwickelt. Der Spinner muss so schnell wie möglich entsorgt werden.



Er muss so schnell wie möglich den Sieg errungen. Damit der Krieg endlich endet. Scheinbar zeigen nur Syrien, Russland und der Iran daran Interesse, diesen Krieg zu beenden.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil unter der neuen amerikanischen Regierung Syrien bereits angegriffen wurde. Mit der Ankündigung es wieder zu tun.



Ja, den Angriff haben wir alle gesehen und schwer gelacht.
Assad hat sich vermutlich den Bauch gehalten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hat er überhaupt nicht nötig, wo er doch auch konventionell gewinnt. Die einzigen, denn es nützt, sind die Terroristen, die sich so Hilfe von außen versprechen.



Wieso hat er dann nicht schon längst gewonnen?
Wenn du sagt, wie überlegen Assad ist, frage ich mich ja, wieso es seit Jahren nicht weiter geht und erst die Russen kommen mussten, um die Rebellen zu bekämpfen?
Und wieso hat Assad nicht auch die Türken angegriffen, denn die beliefern den IS ja weiterhin mit Waffen und Ausrüstung?
Ach ja. die Türkei ist immer noch Mitglied in der Nato -- wieso auch immer.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er muss so schnell wie möglich den Sieg errungen. Damit der Krieg endlich endet. Scheinbar zeigen nur Syrien, Russland und der Iran daran Interesse, diesen Krieg zu beenden.



Wieso nimmt der Iran keine Flüchtlinge auf? Wieso Russland nicht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, den Angriff haben wir alle gesehen und schwer gelacht.
> Assad hat sich vermutlich den Bauch gehalten.



Trotzdem war es ein Angriff und alle haben (das erste Mal) Trump dafür gelobt. Also weiß Assad, was da auf dem Spiel steht. Es bringt ihm null Vorteile, nur Nachteile.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso hat er dann nicht schon längst gewonnen?



Weil der Krieg von außen (Westen + Golfstaaten) am Leben gehalten wird.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du sagt, wie überlegen Assad ist, frage ich mich ja, wieso es seit Jahren nicht weiter geht und erst die Russen kommen mussten, um die Rebellen zu bekämpfen?



Siehe Absatz zuvor?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso hat Assad nicht auch die Türken angegriffen, denn die beliefern den IS ja weiterhin mit Waffen und Ausrüstung? Ach ja. die Türkei ist immer noch Mitglied in der Nato -- wieso auch immer.



Genau, ein NATO Land angreifen. Damit die Unterstützer der Terroristen endlich einen richtigen Grund kriegen, Assad zu stürzen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso nimmt der Iran keine Flüchtlinge auf? Wieso Russland nicht?



Warum sollten sie?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Trotzdem war es ein Angriff und alle haben (das erste Mal) Trump dafür gelobt. Also weiß Assad, was da auf dem Spiel steht. Es bringt ihm null Vorteile, nur Nachteile.



Na ja, die Bild hat ja Trump gelobt, dass sie den "verrückten" bestraft hat, weil er Kinder vergast hat.
Aber das ist Bild und nicht die Allgemeinheit.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil der Krieg von außen (Westen + Golfstaaten) am Leben gehalten wird.



Ach, man könnte doch den Golfstaaten ein paar Versprechungen machen.
Und der Westen verliert schnell das Interesse, wenn die Russen sagen, dass sie auch kein Interesse mehr an Assad haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie?



Weil sie dafür verantwortlich sind?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Bild hat ja Trump gelobt, dass sie den "verrückten" bestraft hat, weil er Kinder vergast hat.
> Aber das ist Bild und nicht die Allgemeinheit.



Die Demokraten haben Trump das erste Mal gelobt und auch in der übrigen Medienlandschaft wurde Trump dafür lobend erwähnt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, man könnte doch den Golfstaaten ein paar Versprechungen machen. Und der Westen verliert schnell das Interesse, wenn die Russen sagen, dass sie auch kein Interesse mehr an Assad haben.



Nur das Russland das nicht sagen wird. Ergo muss man sich mit der Realität abfinden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil sie dafür verantwortlich sind?



Sind sie nicht. Sie sind nur gewillt den Krieg, der diese Flüchtlingsströme erst ausgelöst hat, zu beenden.

Aufnehmen müssten eigentlich die USA, GB, Frankreich, Türkei und die Golfstaaten.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aufnehmen müssten eigentlich die USA, GB, Frankreich, Türkei und die Golfstaaten.



Nur das die USA einen großen Teich zwischen sich und dem Rest der Welt haben wo leider kein Flüchtling wahnsinnig genug ist sich in eine seeuntaugliche Nussschale zu quetschen um den Teich zu überqueren.
Das ist halt leider das Elend mit den USA. Die spielen Cowboy auf der Welt und ausbaden dürfen ihre Ergebnisse dann andere Staaten...


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2017)

Hinweis am Rande: Die USA haben ihre eigene Flüchtlingskrise: The War on Drugs Created the Child Refugees at the U.S. Border - Bloomberg


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Das ließe sich ja relativ leicht lösen. Einfach mal die Drogenpolitik ändern. Manche US Bundesstaaten haben das ja schon gemacht.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ließe sich ja relativ leicht lösen. Einfach mal die Drogenpolitik ändern. Manche US Bundesstaaten haben das ja schon gemacht.



Tja, sowas ist in den Südstaaten ja relativ schnell geschehen^^


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hinweis am Rande: Die USA haben ihre eigene Flüchtlingskrise: The War on Drugs Created the Child Refugees at the U.S. Border - Bloomberg



Das ist keine Flüchtlingskrise, sondern eine "Wohlstandsverteilungskrise" 

Man schaue mal hier nach: Nordamerikanisches Freihandelsabkommen – Wikipedia

Ausbeutung/Wachstum ohne Ende wird auf die Dauer halt nicht mehr funktionieren


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Ich dachte, Trump wollte das kündigen?
Vermutlich kriegt er zuviel Gegenwind in der eigenen Partei.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

Das wird der doch nie kündigenden

Wer soll denn den billigen Sch....... denn produzieren?

Die Chinesen sind doch jetzt schon zu teuer


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird der doch nie kündigenden
> 
> Wer soll denn den billigen Sch....... denn produzieren?
> 
> Die Chinesen sind doch jetzt schon zu teuer



Darum verlagern chinesische Unternhmen ja auch schon die Produktion von China Richtung Afrika, das wir die nächste Boomregion und Billiglohnfabrik der Welt werden und China wird dann dabei die gleiche wirtschaftlich abbauende Entwicklung durchmachen die westliche Industriestaaten schon hinter sich haben.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darum verlagern chinesische Unternhmen ja auch schon die Produktion von China Richtung Afrika, das wir die nächste Boomregion und Billiglohnfabrik der Welt werden und China wird dann dabei die gleiche wirtschaftlich abbauende Entwicklung durchmachen die westliche Industriestaaten schon hinter sich haben.



Jo, ist doch logisch

Ewiges Wachstum eben, immer mehr, immer mehr, immer mehr

Gott sei Dank, das ich diesen totalen Kollaps diesen Planeten nicht mehr erleben werde 

Lt. Uno werden alleine im Jahre 2100 ca. 4 Mrd. Menschen den afrikanischen Kontinent bevölkern,

momentan sind es 1 Mrd. , die daraus resultierenden Probleme sind ja jetzt schon enorm

Nicht mit eingerechnet die asiatischen Länder

Von daher mein Appell an alle Zocker,

pimpert weniger, und spendet mehr,

damit auch die Ärmsten auf dieser Welt,

zumindest lebenswürdig existirieren können


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Sollten nicht vielleicht eher die Afrikaner weniger pimpern, als die Zocker?

Nur mal so als Gedankenanstoß?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sollten nicht vielleicht eher die Afrikaner weniger pimpern, als die Zocker?



In Afrika gibt es kein Sozialsystem. Das Sozialsystem der Eltern sind die Kinder.
Bringst du genug auf die Welt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer, dass du im Alter irgendwo mit unter kommst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Tja, dann ist das aber auch irgendwie nicht unser Problem. China hat das Problem damals mit einer rigorosen 1 Kind Politik auch etwas in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Wo hat denn China was in den Griff bekommen?
Die Chinesen haben ein riesen Problem mit Überalterung in ein paar Jahrzehnten -- wie es die Japaner heute schon haben.
Dazu kommt der Gender Genozid. 
China: Millionen Madchen werden abgetrieben | ZEIT ONLINE

Wie kannst du das gut finden, dass der Staat Zwangsabtreibungen vornimmt?
Meine Fresse. 

Installiere in den Längern ein vernünftiges Sozialsystem. Dann brauchst du all sowas nicht mehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Wo auch immer ich von Zwangsabtreibungen gesprochen habe.

China wird in ein paar Jahren von Indien überholt werden. Und ein Anteil daran trägt auch die (mittlerweile aufgehobene) EIn Kind Politik. Schätzungen zufolge wurden dabei ca. 300 bis 400 Mio. Geburten eingespart.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. Juli 2017)

Ohne Sozialsystem wird sich da nichts ändern. Und Spenden machen da auch nicht viel aus, wenn wir weiter unser subventioniertes Zeug dort quasi verschenken.  Sieht zwar für den Moment super aus, bringt aber auf lange Sicht nur Nachteile mit sich.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2017)

Bzgl. Afrika: Frankreichs Afrikapolitik in der Kritik - Alte Seilschaften und neue Begehrlichkeiten | Deutschlandfunk (PDF unten rechts anklicken)
Zum Anhören bitte hier entlang.

Soviel auch dazu, dass die Afrikaner an all ihrem Elend einzig und allein selber Schuld sind, wie es von gewisser Seite regelmäßig vorgebracht wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Es ist natürlich viel bequemer immer den bösen "Kolonialmächten" die Schuld zu geben, anstatt mal was aus seinem Land zu machen. Eigenverantwortung ist natürlich nicht so leicht, wie die Opferrolle.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Wo ist denn Europa besser?
Guck dir Ex Jugoslawien an. Da brodelt es heute noch genauso wie früher.
Immer dort, wo viele Völker aufeinander treffen, kann es brodeln und in Afrika haben die Kolonialmächte die Grenzen gezogen und Leute in einen Staat gequetscht, die den so gar nicht haben wollten.

Aber wir schweifen ab.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer dort, wo viele Völker aufeinander treffen, kann es brodeln.



Meine Meinung 

Aber vielleicht sollten wir mal zurück zu Syrien kommen. Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, lieber einen Frieden mit Assad, als weitere 6 Jahren Krieg.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Und ich bin für einen Frieden ohne Assad. 
Ich finde es sowieso immer lustig, wenn mehrere Staaten über anderes Land verhandeln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Ohne Assad ist aber unrealistisch, weil der die Protektion Russlands geniesst.

Ergo, wenn wir bei den realen Möglichkeiten bleiben, die es gibt, dann habe ich lieber einen Frieden mit Assad, als weitere 6 Jahre Krieg.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ohne Assad ist aber unrealistisch, weil der die Protektion Russlands geniesst.



Ach, wenn Deutsche Truppen Kaliningrad besetzen und in Königsberg umbenennen, hat Russland andere Probleme als Syrien.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, wenn Deutsche Truppen Kaliningrad besetzen und in Königsberg umbenennen, hat Russland andere Probleme als Syrien.



Bitte was? Ähm, habe ich was nicht mitbekommen, ober wie kommst du auf diese Idee?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bitte was? Ähm, habe ich was nicht mitbekommen, ober wie kommst du auf diese Idee?



Wenn im Herbst die AFD stark abschneidet, könnte das einige Leute in der Bundeswehr motivieren.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, wenn Deutsche Truppen Kaliningrad besetzen und in Königsberg umbenennen, hat Russland andere Probleme als Syrien.


Nein, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn im Herbst die AFD stark abschneidet, könnte das einige Leute in der Bundeswehr motivieren.


Das die AfD eine Annäherung an Russlan will, ist dir schon bewusst? Vorallem, was hat das mit Syrien zu tun?


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2017)

Denke mal..threshold meint damit das die Bundeswehr von bestimmten Leuten einer politische Richtung unterwandert wurde/ist 
( da war doch was letzte Zeit)
Deswegen war ich auch für die Wehrpflicht  

Damit Menschen aus allen Schichten 
In der Bundeswehr sind ..Und damit der Gefahr  dafür kleiner wird.

Und außerdem

 Zivildienst hat schon Menge entlastet 

Die kranken/altenpfleger die ich kenne, kamen ja durch Zivildienst ..in diesem Beruf und haben weiter gemacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Ja eine Wiederführung von Wehr- und Zivildienst hätte was. Dann aber auch ohne Diskriminierung und Frauen auch heranziehen.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja eine Wiederführung von Wehr- und Zivildienst hätte was. Dann aber auch ohne Diskriminierung und Frauen auch heranziehen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Frauen Könnten stattdessen Zivildienst/soziales Jahr machen und Dienst bei der Bundeswehr..wäre dann  optional

.

Außer bei t5 Leute ,die sind vom allem befreit

Ergo 

Frauen müssen auch musterung ,wen die t5 bekommen.. sind die dann auch befreit ,wie bei den Männern,  zählt dann für wehr/zivildienst

Glaub den  ganzen Aufwand  dafür 
will niemand mehr bezahlen

Wird aber jetzt off Topic


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

In Israel geht es doch auch mit den Frauen. 

Man sollte dieses Jahr machen und die Bundeswehr bekommt halt ein bestimmtes Kontingent an Leuten. Weniger als bei der Wehrpflicht damals, aber immernoch genug. Dann sollte man versuchen Männer und Frauen 50/50 zu halten.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Leute sind vor dem Krieg und während des Krieges (auch) vor Assad geflohen und haben hierzulande den Flüchtlingsstatus zuerkannt bekommen. Also werden diese definitiv nicht in ein Syrien mit Assad zurückkehren und sich an ihrem Status hierzulande auch nichts ändern.



Genau, denn die Assad Regierung war ja vor allem gegen Minderheiten das pure böse, die Krankenversicherung die es gegeben hat braucht man nicht und ein stabiles Leben ohne Krieg ist nichts wert.
Lieber macht man sich zur Geisel von ausländischen Investoren und zerstört sein Land, indem man Terroristen in ein Machtvakuum schickt und dann die Köpfe abgeschnitten bekommt.
Die Naivität einiger Menschen auf diesem Erdball kennt keine Grenzen. Erkennen sie nichtmal einen von außen gesteuerten Regimechange und glauben daran, dass die Kämpfer die auf der Seite der "Rebellen" kämpfen, Freiheitskämpfer gegen die so brutale und autokratische Assad Regierung ist und dann dort unten die Demokratie einführen.

Wenn es nicht albern wäre, könnte man es für wahr halten, dass hier einige bezahlte Ideologen unterwegs sind, die einem das blaue vom Himmel herunter versprechen.
Trump hat seine erst Wahlkampfanündigung wahrgemacht. Endlich mit Russland zusammenzuarbeiten und aufzuhören mit dem Leben von Milliarden Menschen zu spielen und einen Konflikt zu riskieren.
Clinton hätte dort weitergemacht wo Obama aufgehört hatte. Unterstützung der Terroristen, Konfrontation mit Russland und danach Krieg.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wow bist du widerlich, sich freuen wenn jemand an einem Hirntumor erkrankt.



Mc  Cain ist eine der gefährlichsten Kriegstreiber der Welt. Der würde  lieber heute als morgen den Befehl geben Russland anzugreifen.
Laut ihm sei Putin gefährlicher als ISIS, ein alter seniler Vollidiot, mehr nicht um den ist es keinesfalls schade. Und ja ich freue mich, der Mann soll leiden und dahinsiechen, solche Menschen haben es nicht anders verdient.
US-Senator McCain: "Der russische Prasident Putin ist eine grossere Bedrohung als der IS"

Aber  hier gibt es einige Kandidaten die sich freuen wenn Assad gestürzt wird  und damit einhergehend hundert tausende von Menschen erschossen werden,  weil ja das ist halt dann ein Kollateralschaden.
Die Assad Regierung  ist der letzte Garant für den Schutz von Minderheiten, für ein  staatliches System. Plötzlich braucht man das alles nicht mehr, also für  andere Menschen, nicht für sich selbst.
Oder ist es euch auch genehm  wenn Syrien sagt, Merkel brauchen wir in Deutschland nicht mehr, wir  unterstützen polnische und ungarische Terroristen und nennen sie in der  Presse dann Rebellen.
Ich bin gespannt ob das euch dann auch gefällt, wenn eure Kinder dann wie in Mossul als Geiseln genommen werden und n Aleppo festgehalten werden und Assad notgedrungen dann bomben drauf werfen muss.
Dort ist es ja ein Kriegsverbrechen.

Wenn die USA tausende Menschen durch Bomben im Osten von Syrien massakrieren ist es ein Wohltat.

Widerlich ist es was hier für Gestalten unterwegs sind. Putsche sind *******, völlig egal wer an der Macht ist.
Solange dieser nicht die Welt bedroht gibt es keinen Grund für einen beschämenden Krieg gegen die Bevölkerung.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Genau, denn die Assad Regierung war ja vor allem gegen Minderheiten das pure böse, die Krankenversicherung die es gegeben hat braucht man nicht und ein stabiles Leben ohne Krieg ist nichts wert.


Das liest sich wie: "_Adolf war ja ganz in Ordnung, nur der 2. Weltkrieg und die Konzentrationslager hätten nicht sein müssen._"


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das liest sich wie: "_Adolf war ja ganz in Ordnung, nur der 2. Weltkrieg und die Konzentrationslager hätten nicht sein müssen._"



Genau, als letztes fehlt noch der Hitlervergleich, dann ist das Niveau ganz unten angekommen.
Hat Assad iregndjemanden angegriffen? Nein
Hat Assad Minderheiten verfolgt? Nein.
Hat Assad Giftgas eigesetzt? Who knows. Alles Behauptungen ohne Belege um die syrische Regierung zu diskreditieren.

Aber hier zu differenzieren ist ja nicht möglich, obwohl das grade nach den unglaublichen Erfolgen was verwestes Menschenfleisch und verbrannte Erde in Aghanistan, Irak und Lybien angeht, eigentlich Pflicht wäre.
Immer dann wenn Assad an Land gewinnt, setzt er plötzlich angeblich Giftgas ein, ja das ist sehr schlau von ihm.



Poulton schrieb:


> Kaaruzo-Logik mal wieder.
> Nur weil man Assad ******** findet, heißt es im Umkehrschluß nicht, dass man IS und Konsorten gut findet.



Soso, klar. Es gibt der Presse eine massive Verharmlosung von Terrorismus und toten Menschen und so wie es dort ist, ist es folgerichtig auch in den Foren, weil Dummheit und Verblendung sowie kognitive Dissonanz Dinge sind, die gehirngewaschene Personen nicht ablegen können. Da wird lieber Krieg riskiert und der völkerrechtwidrige Angriff auf Assad heruntergespielt, der zu einem WW3 eskalieren hätte können.
 Genau dann wenn unseren wirtschaftlichen und geopolitischen Interessen in die Hände gespielt wird, ich meine dann ist doch wirklich egal wieviele Menschen sterben, solange  "Die Guten" die Bombem werfen, richtig?
Ich meine wir sind doch die Guten oder?
Also jedenfalls aus deiner Sicht Poulton. Mich ekelt vor dir einfach.
Wen zum teufel willst du da unten als Präsidenten einsetzen? Al Nusra? Was soll der Plan sein für die Bevölkerung?

Achso die Bevölkerung ist ja egal, ich vergaß. Die ist nur dann wichtig wenn die "Die Bösen" bombardieren und den Staat vor dem Zerfall retten wollen.
Da müssen natürlich die Geheimdienste Waffen liefern, weil Assad gestürzt werden muss, denn er hat ja Babys aus den Brutkästen herausgerissen, er hat Giftgas eigesetzt oder welche Geschichten man auch immer erzählen will.
Da gibts doch einige die man aus der Schublade holen kann.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das ist mir bei so einem Thema ziemlich egal. Hier  geht es um einen Menschen mit Hirntumor, da ist es mir auch völlig egal  ob ich mit dessen Politik einverstanden bin oder nicht. Außerdem nützt  es mir absolut nichts mich am Leid anderer aufzugeilen.



MC  Cain macht keine Politik, sondern MC Cain ist ein Kriegstreiber der  fordert in die Ukraine massiv Waffen zu liefern, fordert Russische  Flugzeuge in Syrien abzuschießen und vertritt als einflussreicher  Senator den sinnlosen weiteren Ausbau amerikanischen Einflusses in der  Welt.
Er kooperiert mit Terroristen um eigene Ziele durchzusetzen, fliegt zu ihnen nach Syrien um ihnen Unterstützung zuzusichern.
So  jemand soll ein Politiker sein? So jemand gehört weggeräumt,  weggesperrt oder was auch immer. Aber nicht als Senator eingesetzt.

Ich freue mich drüber wenn der Mann an Einfluss verliert, völlig egal wie. Dann wird die Welt wieder eine Spur friedlicher und das hat sie verdammt nochmal nötig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich bin für einen Frieden ohne Assad.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du leidest einfach unter Realitätsverlust. Einen Frieden ohne Assad gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben, dafür sorgt Russland.
Genausowenig wird es Frieden in der Ostukraine geben, ohne die legitimen Interessen Russlands zu beachten.
Also wieso zum Teufel noch weiter die Terroristen finanzieren, damit noch mehr Menschen sterben?
Was ist das Ziel deiner kafkaesken Posts? Du vertrittst einfach die Linie unserer Bundesregierung, ohne jegliche Argumente.
Denn ansonsten müsste unsere friedliche Bundesregierung ja zugeben was die Ziele dort unten eigentlich sind.

Auflösung der Achse Syrien-Iran-Russland, Landwege für Gaspipipelines nach Europa von der unangenehmen Assad Regierung freimachen, den Türkei-Iran-Russland Pipleine auflösen.
Und selbst endlich die "richtige" Pipeline nach Eropa bauen zu können. Aber verflixt. Katar macht auch nicht mehr mit.

Also könnte man die Scharade doch endlich mal beenden. Aber nein, weiter ins Horn blasen Assad muss für unsere finanziellen Interessen gestürzt werden.
Mir ekelt einfach.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich bin für einen Frieden ohne Assad.
> Ich finde es sowieso immer lustig, wenn mehrere Staaten über anderes Land verhandeln.



Die meisten wären wohl für einen Frieden ohne Assad, aber es ist nicht die Aufgabe anderer (westlicher) Staaten für das syrische, oder irgend ein anderes Volk die Diktatoren zu stürzen und dort vorzuschreiben wie danach die Demokratie auszusehen habe. 
Ein Volk muss schon selbst die Kraft aufbringen seine ungeliebten Machthaber zu stürzen und demokratische Strukturen nach eigenen Vorstellungen aufbauen, wir können maximal dabei helfen das das was entsteht dann auch eine Zukunft hat. 
Alles andere, von fremden Staaten erzwungene, ist am Ende nichts Wert, wie Afghanistan, der Irak, Lybien, Syrien usw. zeigen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Frauen Könnten stattdessen Zivildienst/soziales Jahr machen und Dienst bei der Bundeswehr..wäre dann  optional



Warum sollten Frauen da eine Extrawurst bekommen?
Wer Gleichberechtigung will hat auch die gleichen Pflichten abzuleisten und sich nicht nur Rousinen rauszupicken die einen passen, heißt, bei Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht hätten auch Frauen die gleiche Pflicht diesen abzuleisten zu erbringen.



			
				Schaffe89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Assad Giftgas eigesetzt? Who knows. Alles Behauptungen ohne Belege um die syrische Regierung zu diskreditieren.



Zimlich zu Beginn des Krieges hat er es definitiv eingsetzt, die letzten beiden male wo es ihm jetzt vorgeworfen wurde würde ich aber auch nicht darauf wetten das der Einsatz von ihm ausging.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach, wenn Deutsche Truppen Kaliningrad besetzen  und in Königsberg umbenennen, hat Russland andere Probleme als Syrien.



Für deine versteckte Kriegstreiberei und den Aufruf zur Gewalt gegen Russland gehörst du eigentlich aus dem Forum entsorgt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Und das völlig egal ob solche Botschaften mit einem Smiley versehen sind oder nicht. Es riecht ganz gewaltig nach etwas das man nicht riechen will.
Also lieber Russland angreifen damit Assad gestürzt werden kann? Bist du überhaupt noch ganz bei Trost?
Wo sind eigentlich in deinen Kommentaren außer Denail-Blödsinn und Rhetorik irgendwo Argumente zu finden?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ziemlich zu Beginn des Krieges hat er es definitiv eingsetzt, die  letzten beiden male wo es ihm jetzt vorgeworfen wurde würde ich aber  auch nicht darauf wetten das der Einsatz von ihm ausging.



Okay, hast du dafür eine Quelle? Würde ich gerne lesen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hat Assad iregndjemanden angegriffen? Nein


Das Regime unterstützt und unterstützte offen Terrorgruppen, welche sich die Vernichtung Israels auf die Fahne geschrieben haben, wie z.B. Hezbollah.


> [...]Hezbollah receives military training, weapons, and financial support from Iran, and political support from Syria.[38][...]






Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hat Assad Minderheiten verfolgt? Nein.


Dazu mal Berichte von vor dem Bürgerkrieg:
Syrien: Zehnjahrige Prasidentschaft al-Assads von Repressionen gekennzeichnet | Human Rights Watch
Syrien 2010 | Amnesty International
Kurden in Syrien – Wikipedia
Syria: End Persecution of Kurds | Human Rights Watch

Das liest dich dann doch komplett anders.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es gibt der Presse eine massive Verharmlosung  von Terrorismus und toten Menschen und so wie es dort ist, ist es  folgerichtig auch in den Foren, weil Dummheit und Verblendung sowie  kognitive Dissonanz Dinge sind, die gehirngewaschene Personen nicht  ablegen können.


Der "_Lügenkresse!_"-Ruf darf natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Regime unterstützt und unterstützte offen Terrorgruppen, welche sich die Vernichtung Israels auf die Fahne geschrieben haben, wie z.B. Hezbollah.



Mhm, mag sein, jeder unterstützt für seine Interessen irgendwelche Terrorgruppen und selbst wenn dann wird einer Ausbreitung derer nichts entgegengesetzt.
Soll ich jetzt die Berichte der Türkei, den Golfstaaten, der USA usw. herauskramen? Nicht wirklich notwenig.

Es geht darum dass ein ganzes Land zerstört wurde. Assad ist kein Menschenrechtsexperte, genausowenig wie die USA, wie Saudi Arabien, wie die Türkei, Nordkorea oder sonstwer.
Trotzdem schreckte man davor zurück andere Länder komplett plattzumachen, aus guten Gründen. Failed State und vieles mehr.



> Dazu mal Berichte von vor dem Bürgerkrieg:



Und die Unterstützung Deutschlands von Assad Gegnern die noch viel schlimmer sind unter anderem der Muslim Brüderschaft, lösen dann die Probleme in Menschenrechtsfragen?
Oder die massive Zerstörung des Landes?
Kapierst du nicht, dass es in diesem Konflikt nicht um Menschenrechtsfragen geht? Menschenrechtsfragen sind ein Feigenblatt für wirtschaftliche und geopolitische Interessen.
Wenn die Bomben abgeworfen werden, interessiert sich doch auch keine Sau mehr für Menschenrechte, oder wo sind die Rechte der 150 000 Iraker.
Können die die USA nun auf Schadensersatz verklagen?



> Das liest dich dann doch komplett anders.



Was man sehen will und was nicht. Lassen wir uns ein Land komplett zerstören, damit danach es vielleicht möglich sein kann, mehr Menschenrechte durchzusetzen.
Dass man so etwas glauben kann. Die Menschenrechte, na klar.
Wenn du danach gehst, dann muss man auch die USA bombardieren, denn da steht es schlecht um die Menschenrechte, zumindest dann wenn du in den Geheimgefängnissen in Europa inhaftiert bist oder auf Guantanamo hockst und eines der Opfer ihrer sinnlosen Kriege bist.



Poulton schrieb:


> Der "_Lügenkresse!_"-Ruf darf natürlich nicht fehlen.



Richtig, denn Kriegspropaganda ist immer schon ein legitimes Mittel der Kriegsführung und wird in allen strategischen Papieren als sehr wirkungsvolles Mittel gepriesen und selbstverständlich auch durchgeführt.
Die Medienkampagnen zu Aleppo waren grandios. Bei Mossul sind die Medienkampagnen komplett verschwunden die das erbarmungslose Bombardement der US geführten Koalition auf das schärfste kritisiert.
Aber das gibt es da einfach nicht, da gibt es dann Erfolgsmeldungen der irakischen Armee und Feiervideos, keine toten Menschen und Kinder die im Krankenwagen sitzen.

Wenn du diese Doppelmoral nicht erkennst, dann ist wohl auch bei dir Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn wir alle Despoten aus der Welt schaffen wollen würden hätten wir einen Krieg gegen den der zweite Weltkrieg ein Kindergeburtstag wäre. 

Trotzdem arbeiten wir mit noch zu vielen zusammen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir alle Despoten aus der Welt schaffen wollen würden hätten wir einen Krieg gegen den der zweite Weltkrieg ein Kindergeburtstag wäre.
> 
> Trotzdem arbeiten wir mit noch zu vielen zusammen.



Nennt sich halt Pragmatismus. Deshalb ganz pragmatisch. Ein friedliches und demokratisches Syrien wäre das Wunschszenario. Das wird aber nicht kommen. Und dann habe ich lieber einen Frieden und Assad an der Macht, als nochmal 6 weitere Jahre Krieg.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn wir alle Despoten aus der Welt schaffen wollen würden hätten wir einen Krieg gegen den der zweite Weltkrieg ein Kindergeburtstag wäre.
> 
> Trotzdem arbeiten wir mit noch zu vielen zusammen.



Ach Saudi Arabien, Katar, Kuweit das sind doch alles Menschenrechtsexperten wenn man dem Kaiser glauben darf. In Katar trug nicht ein Arbeiter eine Fußfessel. Die laufen da alle frei rum.
Also sollten wir da unten auch einfach mal mit von außen finanzierten Terror das Land dem Erdboden gleichmachen, die Türkei gesellt sich auch dazu.

Man muss mit jedem zusammenarbeiten, ob man will oder nicht. Nur so erhält man den Frieden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nennt sich halt Pragmatismus. Deshalb ganz  pragmatisch. Ein friedliches und demokratisches Syrien wäre das  Wunschszenario. Das wird aber nicht kommen. Und dann habe ich lieber  einen Frieden und Assad an der Macht, als nochmal 6 weitere Jahre  Krieg.



Leider dauert das noch bis so etwas erreicht wird. Denn in den Regierungen sitzen überall Poultons und Thresholds die an Realitätsverlust leiden und in letzterem Falle lieber zum Angriff auf Stalingrad blasen , anstatt Assad zu "dulden".
Erinnert mich an Franz Josef Strauß und seine Affäre mit den Atomwaffen, der war auch ähnlich geblendet bzw. verblendet.

Wenn man alle Despotenregierungen aus der Welt schaffen möchte, dann müsste man mit den USA als allererstes beginnen, denn die haben ca 30 Millionen Menschen seit dem 2ten Weltkrieg auf dem Gewissen und das mit illegalen Kriegen ohne UN Mandat.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Mein Kommentar meint aber eben nicht die USA. 

Klar sie bauen *******, aber der Amerikaner selbst ist frei. Er kann seine Regierung bestimmen. 
Das ist in Russland, China und Co vollkommen anders.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das die AfD eine Annäherung an Russlan will, ist dir schon bewusst? Vorallem, was hat das mit Syrien zu tun?



Wobei man "Annäherung an Russland" auch geografisch verstehen könnte. Da hätten ja viele gerne die Grenzen von 37.

Aber wie schon gesagt, führt das zu sehr ins OT.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und die Unterstützung Deutschlands von Assad Gegnern die noch viel schlimmer sind unter anderem der Muslim Brüderschaft, lösen dann die Probleme in Menschenrechtsfragen?


Und dazu gibt es auch eine seriöse Quelle oder nur wieder Youtube-University bzw. irgendwelche Fichtenwedler-Blogs?



> Die Medienkampagnen zu Aleppo waren grandios. Bei Mossul sind die Medienkampagnen komplett verschwunden die das erbarmungslose Bombardement der US geführten Koalition auf das schärfste kritisiert.


Dann sollte man nicht nur Springers heißes Blatt lesen und als Beispiel für "die Medien" heranziehen. 


Zu dem Rest: Jede Menge whataboutism. Man kennt es ja.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Für deine versteckte Kriegstreiberei und den Aufruf zur Gewalt gegen Russland gehörst du eigentlich aus dem Forum entsorgt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Und das völlig egal ob solche Botschaften mit einem Smiley versehen sind oder nicht. Es riecht ganz gewaltig nach etwas das man nicht riechen will.
> Also lieber Russland angreifen damit Assad gestürzt werden kann? Bist du überhaupt noch ganz bei Trost?
> Wo sind eigentlich in deinen Kommentaren außer Denail-Blödsinn und Rhetorik irgendwo Argumente zu finden?



Schon lustig, wie du dich hier aufführst.
Aber gleichzeitig einem Menschen den Tod wünschen. 

Wie schon mehrmals gesagt -- mit Assad wird es keinen Frieden in Syrien geben und das werden die Russen irgendwann einsehen und ihn fallen lassen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar meint aber eben nicht die USA.
> 
> Klar sie bauen *******, aber der Amerikaner selbst ist frei. Er kann seine Regierung bestimmen.
> Das ist in Russland, China und Co vollkommen anders.



Demokratie und USA? Der war gut. In den USA gibt es ein zwei Parteiensystem, damit es die Oligarchen möglichst leicht haben.
Sie unterstützen einfach die Präsidenten beider Parteien und dann hat sich das.
Demokratie, schön wärs. Auch nicht besser wie in Russland.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und dazu gibt es auch eine seriöse Quelle oder  nur wieder Youtube-University bzw. irgendwelche  Fichtenwedler-Blogs?



Es ist doch völlig egal wie stichhaltig die Quellen sind. Du leugnest doch sowieso alles was vom Mainstream abweicht.
Wie immer ein Ideologieproblem. Kognitive Dissonanz nennt man das.
Vielleicht solltest du mal "The Day After" ein Papier der SWP Stiftung lesen. Ist mehr oder weniger die hauseigene Stiftung des Kanzleramts.
Assad-Gegner: Das neue Syrien kommt aus Wilmersdorf | ZEIT ONLINE


> Dann sollte man nicht nur Springers heißes Blatt lesen und als Beispiel für "die Medien" heranziehen.



Achso, jetzt ist es plötzlich wieder Springer. Nö, alle Medien in Deutschland waren in dieser Hinsicht völlig gleichgeschaltet.
Ganz ähnlich zur Ukraine Krise.



> Zu dem Rest: Jede Menge whataboutism. Man kennt es ja.



Ja schon klar.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn deine üblichen Antisemitismusvorwürfe gegenüber dem  Threadersteller nicht ziehen, dann zieht man etwas anderes aus der  Schublade.



Threshold schrieb:


> Schon lustig, wie du dich hier aufführst..



Ich würde mal aufpassen mit solchen Aufrufen bezüglich der Erstürmung von Stalingrad.
Für solche Gewaltaufrufe, wird man üblicherweise aus dem Forum entfernt. Da merkt man auch schnell was deine wahre Gesinnung hier ist. 
Grund genug solche Kriegstreiber wie dich zu beschimpfen, aber ich verkneife es mir, weil du es nicht wert bist.
Deine Beiträge gehen ja immer wieder in diese Richtung, erschreckend.

Und wenn du dich darüber freust dass Assad gestürzt wird und somit das Land komplett den Bach runter geht, dann ist das ein ganz anderes Kaliber als wenn ich mich freue wenn ein Kriegstreiber nicht mehr unter den Lebenden weilt.



> Wie schon mehrmals gesagt -- mit Assad wird es keinen Frieden in Syrien  geben und das werden die Russen irgendwann einsehen und ihn fallen  lassen.



Für Kriegstreiber wie dich gibt es erst Frieden, wenn die Terroristen Assad gestürzt haben und ein weiterer failed state existiert, das ist mir schon klar.
Aber du kannst hier alleine weiter machen. Ich sehe keine Veranlassung mich mit Menschen wir dir abzugeben, da kommt mir das Kotzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Okay, hast du dafür eine Quelle? Würde ich gerne lesen, vielen Dank.



Bitte:

Giftgasangriffe von Ghuta – Wikipedia

Gab damals 2013 auch dazu zeitnah eine offizielle Untersuchtung der UNO.
Im Anschluss zu den Ereignissen hat Assad dann auch zugestimmt seine Giftgasbestände unter internationaler Aufsicht vernichten zu lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn die USA keine Demokratie wären, wäre Trump nicht US Präsident geworden. 

Er hatte zwar mächtige Unterstützer, aber das Establishment und die größten Unternehmen waren gegen ihn.


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bitte:
> 
> Giftgasangriffe von Ghuta – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Also die alte Story mal wieder, ich dachte jetzt kommt irgendetwas vernünftiges.
 Ist von vorne bis hinten eine Lüge und ein False Flag der Rebellen.
Entsprechende Analysen der Geschosse haben das schon lange belegt.
New Study Refines View of Sarin Attack in Syria - The New York Times
Zudem zitierst du die falsche Person mit dem richtigen Inhalt.
Bezweifle dass du den Wikipedia Artikel überhaupt gelesen hast, da wurde Sarin eingesetzt, von wem wurde da nicht untersucht.

Giftgasangriffe von Ghuta – Wikipedia


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bitte:
> 
> Giftgasangriffe von Ghuta – Wikipedia
> 
> ...



:O DU hast den falschen zitiert :O


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2017)

jungle.world - Einsatz von Giftgas wird international honoriert




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Achso, jetzt ist es plötzlich wieder Springer. Nö, alle Medien in Deutschland waren in dieser Hinsicht völlig gleichgeschaltet.


Du hast alle Druckerzeugnisse gelesen die in Deutschland erscheinen, dass du von "alle" reden kannst?


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und wenn du dich darüber freust dass Assad gestürzt wird und somit das Land komplett den Bach runter geht, dann ist das ein ganz anderes Kaliber als wenn ich mich freue wenn ein Kriegstreiber nicht mehr unter den Lebenden weilt.



Ich würde mich sehrt darüber freuen, wenn ein Diktator gestürzt wird. Ebenso würde ich mich freuen, wenn das Regime in Nord Korea beseitigt wird.
Und diverse Despoten in Afrika.
Und das Land muss nicht den Bach herunter gehen. Tunesien hat nach dem arabischen Frühling auch eine Regierung hingekriegt.
Syrien kriegt das auch hin, mit den Menschen, die jetzt geflohen sind. Die könnten nach Assad wieder ins Land gehen und eine neue Struktur aufbauen.
Man muss ihnen dabei helfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehrt darüber freuen, wenn ein Diktator gestürzt wird. Ebenso würde ich mich freuen, wenn das Regime in Nord Korea beseitigt wird. Und diverse Despoten in Afrika.



Das wäre schön, ja. Die Realität sieht aber nun mal anders aus.

Wenn wir jeden Despoten und Diktator auf der Welt stürzen wollen, wie viele Kriege wären das dann? Mangelt es der Welt denn etwa an Kriegen? Gibt es nicht bereits genug?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das Land muss nicht den Bach herunter gehen. Tunesien hat nach dem arabischen Frühling auch eine Regierung hingekriegt.



Und was für eine:

Amnesty International: Bericht belegt Polizei-Folter in Tunesien



Threshold schrieb:


> Syrien kriegt das auch hin, mit den Menschen, die jetzt geflohen sind. Die könnten nach Assad wieder ins Land gehen und eine neue Struktur aufbauen. Man muss ihnen dabei helfen.



Nein, Syrien wird nur zum nächsten failed state. Wie schon Afghanistan, der Irak oder Libyen. Wir sollten uns nicht da einmischen. 

A) Verlängert das nur den Krieg und b) kommen wir dadurch erst in die Zielscheibe des internationalen Terrors. 

In welchem Land im Nahen Osten hat sich die Lage in den letzten 16 Jahren gebessert, wo der Westen eingegriffen hat?


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du hast alle Druckerzeugnisse gelesen die in Deutschland erscheinen, dass du von "alle" reden kannst?



Richtig, ich habe zu der Zeit besonders viele untersch. Medien konsumiert um eine Differnzierung zu finden. Ich habe sie nicht gefunden.
Das einzige Medium das ein bisschen überlegte war der Cicero, ansonsten konnte ich da nur gleichgeschaltetes Bashing finden.


Adam_West schrieb:


> Ihr tut genau das, was ihr den ganzen "ach so bösen Rechten" hier permanent vorwerft!



Vor allem dann wenn man allen vernünfigen Argumenten zum Trotz weiterhin zum Krieg bläst.
Zumal Faschismus so schwammig definiert ist, dass man den quasi parmanent jedem an den Kopf werfen kann.
Verhindert werden soll einfach nur eine Debatte mit Argumenten.

DIe USA hat die Waffenlieferung an die "Rebellen" endlich eingestellt und sich mit Russland geeinigt.
Anstatt das zu begrüßen, was zu einer Entspannung der Weltlage führt und vor allem den Friedensprozess in Syrien endlich ermöglicht, wird weiter von einigen Usern hier Krieg gfordert.
Und die Medien finden das natürlich auch *******.. weill.. ja weil halt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehrt darüber freuen, wenn ein  Diktator gestürzt wird. Ebenso würde ich mich freuen, wenn das Regime in  Nord Korea beseitigt wird..



Genau und die Folgen für  Millionen von Menschen sind dann völlig zweitrangig, denn es ist ja  wichtig nach westlichen Standards zu leben.
Da nimmt man dann  schonmal Millionen Tote in Kauf, anstatt dem Land einen Knochen  hinzuwerfen und sich zu bemühen es nach außen zu öffnen.



> Und das Land muss nicht den Bach herunter gehen. Tunesien hat  nach dem arabischen Frühling auch eine Regierung hingekriegt.



Der  arabische Frühling der CIA hat in den Ländern in denen er unblutig über  die Bühne ging genau Null irgendetwas für die Menschen dort verbessert.



> Syrien kriegt das auch hin, mit den Menschen, die jetzt geflohen sind.



Ein friedlicher langwieriger Prozess aus der Bevölkerung heraus und kein von außen inszenierte Regime Change.
Aber dir sind ja Menschenleben scheißegal, hauptsache eine Ideologie kann durchgesetzt werden.

Wie zum Teufel soll es Frieden in Syrien erstmal ohne Assad geben, wer zum Teufel soll dort die Macht übernehmen? Der IS?
Aber darauf antwortest du ja nicht. Du wiederholst nur gebetsmühlenartig deine Wunschvorstellungen und wenn die nicht erfüllt sind, dan spuckst du auf die Opfer.
Nach dem Motto es lohne sich doch, da können noch mehr dafür sterben.

Fahr doch runter und kämpfe gegen Assad oder den IS, dann würdest du mal merken wie schlimm Krieg ist.
Aber dann könntest du deinen Postcounter ja hier nicht mehr mit Sprechdurchfall füllen.


----------



## blautemple (25. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Aber dann könntest du deinen Postcounter ja hier nicht mehr mit Sprechdurchfall füllen.



Und das kommt ausgerechnet von dir


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Fahr doch runter und kämpfe gegen Assad oder den IS, dann würdest du mal merken wie schlimm Krieg ist.



Mein Großvater hat gekämpft und war 6 Jahre lang in russischer Gefangenschaft.
Er kam schwer traumatisiert nach Hause und bliebt traumatisiert.
Ich muss keinen Krieg sehen, um zu wissen, dass Krieg für den Arsch ist.
Komisch aber, dass immer alles mit Kriegen ausgefochten wird. Sinnvoller wäre es immer, mit den anderen zu reden und eine gemeisame Ebene zu finden.
Nur lässt Assad das nicht mehr zu.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Aber dann könntest du deinen Postcounter ja hier nicht mehr mit Sprechdurchfall füllen.



Lustig. Sowas ausgerechnet von dir.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2017)

Nicht alles kann man mit Worten lösen...


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht alles kann man mit Worten lösen...



Klar, mit dem IS kannst du nicht verhandeln. Das stimmt.
Aber militärisch kannst du die Ideologie nicht besiegen. Du musst den Leuten dort Perspektiven geben.
Und exakt da muss man den Westen kritisieren, denn der interessiert sich ja nicht für die Menschen dort, sondern geht nur seinen eigenen Interessen nach.
In der Regel Wirtschaftsinteressen -- in der Regel angeführt von globalen Unternehmen.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2017)

Funfact: Die hier so verschriene radikale Linke, hat mit freiwilligen Kämpfern in den Reihen von YPG, SDF und Co., mehr gegen den IS erreicht, als die ganzen Assad-Versteher zusammen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2017)

Nun sind die Kurden aber auch für einen eigenen Staat am kämpfen und für ihre nationale Identität, etwas das unsere Linken gegen den Strich geht


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Großvater hat gekämpft und war 6 Jahre lang in russischer Gefangenschaft. Er kam schwer traumatisiert nach Hause und bliebt traumatisiert. Ich muss keinen Krieg sehen, um zu wissen, dass Krieg für den Arsch ist.



Na dann sollte das voranginge Ziel doch sein, denn Krieg zu beenden und nicht darüber zu diskutieren, ob Assad an der Macht bleibt oder nicht.

Ich habe lieber einen Frieden mit Assad an der Macht, als 6 weitere Jahre Krieg.



Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch aber, dass immer alles mit Kriegen ausgefochten wird. Sinnvoller wäre es immer, mit den anderen zu reden und eine gemeisame Ebene zu finden. Nur lässt Assad das nicht mehr zu.



Deshalb gibt es ja zurzeit auch eine Waffenruhe. Dieser Krieg wird nicht von Assad am Leben gehalten, sondern von den Terroristen, die ihre Unterstützung vom Ausland bekommen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun sind die Kurden aber auch für einen eigenen Staat am kämpfen und für ihre nationale Identität, etwas das unsere Linken gegen den Strich geht



Sag mal gehts noch. Du kannst doch nicht "nationale Identität" sagen, das ist doch total "Autobahn"


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss keinen Krieg sehen, um zu wissen, dass Krieg für den Arsch ist.



Und wieso pochst du dann darauf? Was ist denn so schlimm wenn Assad an der Macht ist? Dann gibt es wenigstens Stabilität und Sicherheit.
Unter Assad konnte man in Syrien machen was man wollte, der war weit liberaler als die Kräfte aus der arabischen Liga.
Eine weit bessere Menschenrechtssituation als in Saudi Arabien, Frauen waren deutlich besser gestellt.



> Mein Großvater hat gekämpft und war 6 Jahre lang in russischer Gefangenschaft.



Ach willst du deswegen lieber in Stalingrad einmarschieren, als dass Assad weiter an der Macht ist?



> Sinnvoller wäre es immer, mit den anderen zu reden und eine gemeisame Ebene zu finden.



Von der syrischen Regierung kamen schon genug Zugeständnisse für die von außen bewaffneten Rebellen.
Immer wieder Waffenruhen, Hilflieferungen, Verhandlungen aber diese Halbaffen wollten sich nicht mit der syrischen Regierung an einen Tisch setzen.
Weder in Astana noch in Genf. Die wurden angehalten den Friedensprozess zu boykottieren, weil man glaubte man könnte Assad ausschalten.

Deine Argumentation gibt hinten und vorne überhaupt keinen Sinn. Auf der einen Seite beteuerst du wie schlimm dein Großvater doch leiden musste und auf der anderen Seite befeuerst du weiterhin den Krieg.
Ganz einfach indem du Frieden oder Krieg von Assad abhängig machst und die Menschenleben dabei ignorierst.

Beantworte doch mal eine einfache Frage.

Wer zum Teufel soll dort unten das Machtvakuum nach Assad füllen?
Russland war schon sehr früh dafür freie Wahlen in Syrien einzuführen und Rusland pocht nicht auf Assad, sondern pocht auf Selbstbestimmung der Menschen dieses Landes.
Die sollen selber entscheiden wen sie wollen und ja sie werden sich kaum gegen Assad stellen, da 80% der Bevölkerung Assad positiv sehen.

Assad hat massive Unterstützung aus der Bevölkerung, Flüchtlinge die ich kenne gehen wieder zurück nach Aleppo und bauen das Land wieder auf.
Sie gehen zurück nach Syrien und freuen sich dass es weiterhin eine Regierung gibt und kein Chaos wie in Lybien und völlige Rechtslosigkeit.

Selbst Umfragen von Großbrittanien durchgeführt zeigen 47% Unterstützung für Assad.
https://propagandaschau.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/orb_umfrage_assad_47percent_positive1038.png


----------



## Adam_West (25. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Funfact: Die hier so verschriene radikale Linke, hat mit freiwilligen Kämpfern in den Reihen von YPG, SDF und Co., mehr gegen den IS erreicht, als die ganzen Assad-Versteher zusammen.



Fun fact: Die "Rebellengruppen" in Syrien wurden massiv vom Ausland unterstützt und finanziert um ebend im späteren Konsens Assad abzusetzen. Aber ist ja alles legitim, solange Assad weg kommt, nä


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel soll dort unten das Machtvakuum nach Assad füllen?



Das ist bei jeder Diktatur so, da es eben keine Opposition oder einen Nachfolger gibt.
Daher muss man den Ländern beim aufbau helfen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist bei jeder Diktatur so, da es eben keine Opposition oder einen Nachfolger gibt.
> Daher muss man den Ländern beim aufbau helfen.



Wen es keine demokratische Oposition gibt die nach dem Sturz die Macht übernehmen kann kann es auch keine Demokratie nach dem Sturz des Diktators geben.
Sieht man ja auch an Afghanistan und dem Irak, beide Länder sind nicht mehr demokratisch als Russland, oder sogar noch weit weniger.
Soviel dazu wieviel es bringt dort abhängige Regierungen einzusetzen die ohne das Protektorat westlicher Mächte nicht lebensfähig sind, oder wieder in totalitäre Regime abgleiten, weil sie keinen Rückhalt in der eigenen Bevölkerung haben.
Die dazu auch noch oft garnicht die Mechanismen von Demokratie verinnerlicht hat.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sollten nicht vielleicht eher die Afrikaner weniger pimpern, als die Zocker?
> 
> Nur mal so als Gedankenanstoß?



Nee, alle 

Damit wir mal wieder die Bevölkerungsanzahl auf ein verträgliches Mass für diesen Planeten zurückführen

Sonst wird es nix mit "Die nächste Generation soll es mal besser haben"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die meisten wären wohl für einen Frieden ohne Assad, aber es ist nicht die Aufgabe anderer (westlicher) Staaten für das syrische, oder irgend ein anderes Volk die Diktatoren zu stürzen und dort vorzuschreiben wie danach die Demokratie auszusehen habe.
> Ein Volk muss schon selbst die Kraft aufbringen seine ungeliebten Machthaber zu stürzen und demokratische Strukturen nach eigenen Vorstellungen aufbauen, wir können maximal dabei helfen das das was entsteht dann auch eine Zukunft hat.



Funfact: Genau das versuchen die USA und europäische Staaten in Afghanistan, Irak, Lybien und Syrien (jeweils mit unterschiedlichen Methoden und Schwerpunkten). Ergebnisse bis her (das sehr viele Leute schon lange vorher postuliert haben - ist ja nicht so, als hätte man in Afghanistan, Irak und Iran keine einschlägigen Erfahrungen gesammelt):
- Absolutistische Regime die Kontrolle über Land (oder zumindest große Teile davon) zu entziehen ist einfach (vor allem wenn es Diktaturen waren, die bislang nur überleben konnten, weil man sie unterstützte)
- Sie durch etwas besser funktionierendes zu ersetzen ist praktisch unmöglich
- Nur weil jemand alle anderen unterdrückt heißt das nicht, dass alle anderen besser wären
- und vor allem nicht, dass "alle anderen" überhaupt EINE Entität wären

Fazit somit: Frieden MIT Assad gibt es in Syrien so oder so nicht bzw. allenfalls Grabesfrieden. Frieden ohne Assad haben bislang aber auch nur die Kurden in von ethnischen dominierten Gebieten und der IS in von ihm in jeder anderen Hinsicht dominierten Territorien (kurzfristig) hinbekommen und das stieß im Aus- respektive Inland auf wenig Gegenliebe.


----------



## xNeo92x (15. September 2017)

Syrien: Warum das russische Militar erfolgreicher vorgeht als die US-Koalition | Telepolis

Interessanter Artikel


----------



## Tengri86 (16. September 2017)

Syrien: Russland, Iran und Turkei vereinbaren Beobachtermission - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

Wenn das der erste Schritt hin zu einem Ende des Krieges wäre, wäre das doch wünschenswert. Wenn dann irgendwann in ganz Syrien Frieden eingekehrt ist, können die ganzen Menschen ja endlich in ihre Heimat zurück.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Nach Aussage des israelischen Verteidigungsministers hat Assad wohl den Bürgerkrieg gewonnen:

Israel's defense minister says Syria's Assad has won the civil war | The Times of Israel

Sehr schön. Dann können die ganzen Syrer ja bald in ihre Heimat zurückkehren und ihr Land wieder aufbauen.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nach Aussage des israelischen Verteidigungsministers hat Assad wohl den Bürgerkrieg gewonnen:
> 
> Israel's defense minister says Syria's Assad has won the civil war | The Times of Israel
> 
> Sehr schön. Dann können die ganzen Syrer ja bald in ihre Heimat zurückkehren und ihr Land wieder aufbauen.



Um dann als Fahnenflüchtige oder Oppositionelle ihrer gerechten Strafe zugeführt zu werden.........Syrien hat noch die Todesstrafe oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Um dann als Fahnenflüchtige oder Oppositionelle ihrer gerechten Strafe zugeführt zu werden.........



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann sin d Fahnenflucht und Terrorismus auch in diesem Staat Straftaten .



aloha84 schrieb:


> Syrien hat noch die Todesstrafe oder?



Soweit ich weiß schon.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Oktober 2017)

Kommst du jetzt wieder mit der Leier an, jeder Oppositionelle war ein Terrorist?

Kannst du eigentlich nicht einmal deine Schwarz-Weiß-Brille abnehmen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Zumindest jeder der mit Waffengewalt gegen die Regierung bzw. Regierungstruppen gekämpft hat.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumindest jeder der mit Waffengewalt gegen die Regierung bzw. Regierungstruppen gekämpft hat.



Also wenn Soldaten dein Haus besetzen und dich zwingen, musst du gehorchen und darfst dich nicht wehren, weil du sonst ein Terrorist bist?
Ist ja wie Erdogan. für den sind auch alle Terroristen, die nicht seiner Meinung sind.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also wenn Soldaten dein Haus besetzen und dich zwingen, musst du gehorchen und darfst dich nicht wehren, weil du sonst ein Terrorist bist?
> Ist ja wie Erdogan. für den sind auch alle Terroristen, die nicht seiner Meinung sind.



Das Assad Regime kann als einziger dort unten Ruhe schaffen, ansonsten sind da nur die USA mit ihrem Zweifelhaften Ambitionen und lauter Terroristen.
Wirkliche Rebellen die dort unten für die "Freiheit" kämpfen gabs nie. Sobald das ganze blutig wurde (von beiden Seiten) waren doch nur noch Hardliner am Stizzle.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Die wirklichen Rebellen sind die, die zuerst die Beine in die Hand genommen haben. Würde ich mal schätzen.
Denn die Islamisten haben ja auf alles geschossen, was sich bewegt hat.
Und wenn du von zwei Seiten ins Kreuzfeuer kommst, machst du die Biege. Völlig nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Mach doch einfach mal folgenden Selbstversuch.

Gründe eine paramilitärische Einheit und greife mit Waffengewalt unsere Regierung oder die Bundeswehr an. Was meinst du, wie man dich und deine Gruppe dafür bezeichnen wird?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach mal folgenden Selbstversuch.
> 
> Gründe eine paramilitärische Einheit und greife mit Waffengewalt unsere Regierung oder die Bundeswehr an. Was meinst du, wie man dich und deine Gruppe dafür bezeichnen wird?



Warum sollte ich das machen?
Ich habe hier Redefreiheit, ich kann meine Gedanken äußern. Ich kann mein Leben selbst gestallten.
Ich werde nicht verfolgt oder bedroht oder ausgegrenzt. Mir geht es ganz gut.
Ich habe gerade eine eisgekühlte Flasche Bier geöffnet und lasse den Inhalt genüsslich die Kehle herunter gleiten. 
Ich bin zufrieden. 

Du scheinbar nicht. 
Würde mich echt nerven, wenn ich mir ständig Gedanken um Terroristen mache, die hier im Land herumirren und irgendwas planen.
Ich mache mir eher sorgen, ob ich am Morgen nicht von irgendeinem VW Diesel durch Feinstaub dahingerafft werde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Oktober 2017)

Wo steht das ich mir ständig Gedanken mache?

Du hast die Terroristen in Syrien verharmlost und ich habe dir anhand eines Beispiels gezeigt, dass das hier nicht anders wäre.

Siehe doch unsere Geschichte. Die RAF hat mit Entführungen, Bombenanschläge und Morde versucht die Republik zu bekämpfen. Und wie hat man die RAF bezeichnet? Eine terroristische Vereinigung. Und die Täter nannte man Terroristen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2017)

Ja aber mit Militär hat man sie auch nicht gejagt


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Oktober 2017)

Weil die (zum Glück) auch nicht das Land so derart gefährdet haben, wie die Terroristen in Syrien. Hätte die RAF dagegen das Land in einen vergleichbaren Bürgerkrieg gestürzt, würde auch in diesem Land die Armee eingesetzt werden. Da kannst du von ausgehen.

Auch unsere Regierung würde nicht dabei zusehen, wie das Land im Chaos versinkt.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2017)

Die RAF war ja auch nicht gegen die Bevölkerung sondern gegen gewisse Eliten des Landes.
Und Kriminalität bekämpfen ist Aufgabe der Polizei. Das Militär hat gar nicht die Kompetenz sowas zu machen.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Militär hat gar nicht die Kompetenz sowas zu machen.



Noch nicht, das wird sich aber sehr schnell ändern, 
wenn der nächste Terrorist hier bei uns zuschlägt,
also richtig, nicht nur mit 10-20 Toten


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2017)

Du meinst, wenn jemand wie in Las Vegas einfach Menschen abknallt?
Das ist ein Fall für die Polizei oder siehst du Militär in Vegas umherfahren?
Und die Amerikaner haben ja ihre Nationalgarde. Das sind ja Militärs, die im Inland agieren dürfen.
Unsere Gesetze sagen aber genau vor, wann die Bundeswehr im Inland einsetzbar ist -- und das gehört da nicht drunter.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst, wenn jemand wie in Las Vegas einfach Menschen abknallt?
> Das ist ein Fall für die Polizei oder siehst du Militär in Vegas umherfahren?
> Und die Amerikaner haben ja ihre Nationalgarde. Das sind ja Militärs, die im Inland agieren dürfen.
> Unsere Gesetze sagen aber genau vor, wann die Bundeswehr im Inland einsetzbar ist -- und das gehört da nicht drunter.



Lasse doch erstmal solch einen Fall eintreten.

Die Polizei wurde doch kaputtgespart,
warum sollen denn jetzt auf einmal 15000 neue Bundespolizisten ausgebildet werden?
Das wird sicherlich eine Weile dauern, bis sie einsatzbereit sind.

Im Ernstfall, würde der Notstand ausgerufen werden,
dann ist sowieso die BW mit dabei 

Viel leisten kann diese Kaspertruppe zwar nicht, aber immerhin


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Lasse doch erstmal solch einen Fall eintreten.



So einen Fall wie in New York 2001 wird es nicht mehr geben.
Du hast heute meist nur noch Taten von Einzelnen.
Da wird dann ein Fahrzeug benutzt oder sowas. Koordinierte Angriffe in dem Ausmaß wie in Paris sind auch eher unwahrscheinlich.
Welches Szenario erhoffst du dir denn?


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Oktober 2017)

Thershold, 

so sicher wäre ich mir da nicht. Alle zehn Jahre können da paar Gruppen entstehen die sich unserem Radar entziehen. Natürlich schnappen sie diese und jene auf, aber wer letztendlich nicht gesehen werden möchte dem kann es auch gelingen konkrete Anschläge langfristiger zu planen. Wie beim Krebs, eine Zelle reicht nicht aber wenn es viele werden wird ein Ausarten immer warscheinlicher. 

Nach einfacher Bauernlogik: Mehr potentielle Terrorverrückte erfordern auch mehr Geheimdienst, Polzei etc.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Die Sauerland Gruppe haben sie ja recht schnell in den Griff bekommen.
Und bisher wüsste ich da nichts, was noch ist.
Lustig ist ja, dass der Innenminister mal erzählt hat, dass die Bevölkerung zum Glück nicht alles weiß. 
Herrlich.


----------



## behemoth85 (6. Oktober 2017)

Das ist ja das Ding, wir wissen nie was wirklich ist. Sauerlandgruppe, musste der BND sich damals die Infos nicht vom CIA durch Informationsaustausch erkaufen ? Zumindest war es mal der Fall, an welchem man erkennt wie es da zu geht. Ala sagst du mir nicht was ich wissen will, sag ich dir nicht wo es morgen bei euch krachen wird. Gemeinsame Sicherheitsinteressen und so...

Deshalb, die Sicherheit über die eigenen Leute am besten selbst versuchen im Griff zu haben. Andere machen schnell abhängig wenn man dem glauben mag.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welches Szenario erhoffst du dir denn?



Erhoffen möchte ich gar nichts, 

ich gehe aber mal davon aus, das es einen Anschlag mit radioaktiven Mitteln geben wird,
die sind leicht zu besorgen, und Unmengen davon braucht man auch nicht


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ich gehe aber mal davon aus, das es einen Anschlag mit radioaktiven Mitteln geben wird,
> die sind leicht zu besorgen, und Unmengen davon braucht man auch nicht



Wenn sie so leicht zu besorgen sind -- wieso gab es dann noch nie einen Anschlag mit radioaktivem Material?


----------



## Adi1 (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn sie so leicht zu besorgen sind -- wieso gab es dann noch nie einen Anschlag mit radioaktivem Material?



Naja, vlt. darum, das noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen ist, das wirklich auszuführen 

In Russland liegt der Müll doch frei verfügbar rum, 

in Majak, könntest du einen Sack abgreifen, da spalten sich

die Zehennägel,  wenn du diesen in deine Bude einlagern würdest


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, vlt. darum, das noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen ist, das wirklich auszuführen



Du musst dich eben mehr bemühen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst dich eben mehr bemühen.



Nö, ich lege dann die Beine hoch,

und bin nicht getrieben vom Wahn, der erste 
in der Benutzerliste zu sein


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Uberraschendes Treffen: Assad bei Putin – Syrien-Militareinsatz vor dem Ende

Schöne Sache. Es geht voran in Syrien. Dann können ja auch bald hunderttausende Menschen zurück in ihre Heimat.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Nope, können nicht, weil da immer noch ein Massenmörder hockt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Was im Nahen Osten ja auch die große Ausnahme ist...

Und lieber Assad, als die IS.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Tja, viele werden sagen, dass der Unterschied Assad und IS null ist -- beide wollten einen töten.


----------



## blink86 (21. November 2017)

Und bei den sonstigen Rebellengruppen sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus. Selbst wenn die Revolution noch erfolgreich sein sollte und die Syrer, die bisher gekommen sind, zurückgehen, dürften dann eigentlich die Assadanhänger kommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, viele werden sagen, dass der Unterschied Assad und IS null ist -- beide wollten einen töten.



Komisch, all die Jahre vorher hat es ja auch mit Assad geklappt.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, all die Jahre vorher hat es ja auch mit Assad geklappt.



Ja, Assad galt auch mal als Reformer, der alles anders machen wollte als sein Vater.
Was ist da denn passiert? Wieso ist er zu einem solchen Arschloch geworden?
Machtgeilheit?
Macht entfesselt nun mal. Siehe Erdogan.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Und trotzdem lief es unter ihm. Lieber Assad, als der IS. Assad ist das kleinere Übel.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und trotzdem lief es unter ihm. Lieber Assad, als der IS. Assad ist das kleinere Übel.



Tja, wenn man mein Leben bedroht, mache ich die Biege. Egal ob es der IS oder Assad ist.
Wie viele sind denn damals aus Deutschland abgewandert, als klar war, dass die Nazis das Ruder übernehmen würden?
Erdogan war auch früher mal wirtschaftsliberal und hat die Türkei zu neuen Höhen geführt.
Keine Ahnung, was dann passiert ist, wieso er zum Hardliner wurde und jetzt dabei ist, eine Diktatur aufzubauen, die viele Menschen eben vertreibt.

Es geht einfach nicht ums kleinere Übel, es geht darum, dass du frei und sicher leben kannst und das ist unter Assad nicht gegeben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man mein Leben bedroht, mache ich die Biege. Egal ob es der IS oder Assad ist.



Komisch, vor 2011 musste auch niemand die Biege machen. Tja, selbst Schuld sag ich mal. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele sind denn damals aus Deutschland abgewandert, als klar war, dass die Nazis das Ruder übernehmen würden?



Ohne Nazivergleich würde es auch langweilig werden, oder?

Ist Assad eine Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden? 
Führt er einen Vernichtungskrieg gegen andere Länder?
Ist er dabei andere Volksgruppen systematisch und fabrikmäßig zu ermorden?

Auf Deutsch macht er auch nur irgendwas ansatzweises so verbrecherisches wie die Nazis? Nein, macht er nicht. Also lass doch diese Nazivergleiche. Das verharmlost nur die tatsächlichen Verbrechen der Nazis.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht einfach nicht ums kleinere Übel, es geht darum, dass du frei und sicher leben kannst und das ist unter Assad nicht gegeben.



Wow und im welchem Land im Nahen Osten (außer Israel) ist das gegeben? Richtig, in gar keinem. Auch vor 2011 war Syrien unter Assad eine Diktatur. Und dann ging es doch auch.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, vor 2011 musste auch niemand die Biege machen. Tja, selbst Schuld sag ich mal.



Tja, und wieso ist er dann zu einem Arschloch geworden?
Muss ja einen Grund haben.
Ach ja. Er hat den Willen nach Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung unterdrückt. Da hauen dann einige ab und andere wehren sich.
Ich dachte, du bist immer für Selbstbestimmung?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ohne Nazivergleich würde es auch langweilig werden, oder?
> 
> Ist Assad eine Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden?
> Führt er einen Vernichtungskrieg gegen andere Länder?
> ...



Es geht nicht um den NAzi Vergleich. Es geht darum, dass Menschen geflohen sind, weil sie wussten was kommen wird.
Genauso sind Leute aus Syrien geflohen, weil sie wussten was kommen wird.

Und Assad ist Alawid. Er unterdrückt natürlich andere Volksgruppen in Syrien. Das haben Diktatoren so an sich.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wow und im welchem Land im Nahen Osten (außer Israel) ist das gegeben? Richtig, in gar keinem. Auch vor 2011 war Syrien unter Assad eine Diktatur. Und dann ging es doch auch.



Ja, vor 2011 waren die Zustände aber andere. Die Leute hatten keine Lust mehr auf den Penner und wollten mehr Mitbestimmung und mehr Selbstbestimmung und Assad hat das unterdrückt.
Da gibt es eben nicht so viele Möglichkeiten. Entweder kuschen und weiter machen oder sich auflehnen.
Wenn zu mir einer ankäme, der mir erklären würde, was ich zu denken und zu sagen habe, würde ich dem ein paar in die Fresse schlagen.
Und seit wann unterdrücken die Israelis niemanden? Ist mir noch gar nicht untergekommen, dass alle Menschen frei sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, und wieso ist er dann zu einem Arschloch geworden? Muss ja einen Grund haben. Ach ja. Er hat den Willen nach Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung unterdrückt. Da hauen dann einige ab und andere wehren sich. Ich dachte, du bist immer für Selbstbestimmung?



Da bin ich absolut für. Dann bitte aber auch konsequent sein und in Syrien dafür kämpfen. Erst das Land in Brand stecken und dann feige nach Europa abhauen, ist nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den NAzi Vergleich. Es geht darum, dass Menschen geflohen sind, weil sie wussten was kommen wird. Genauso sind Leute aus Syrien geflohen, weil sie wussten was kommen wird.



Nazis waren eine Bedrohung für die Welt. Assad ist es nicht. Ist doch ganz einfach.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Assad ist Alawid. Er unterdrückt natürlich andere Volksgruppen in Syrien. Das haben Diktatoren so an sich.



Ja, so wie zig andere Diktatoren auch. Ist in der Gegend nichts besonderes.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, vor 2011 waren die Zustände aber andere. Die Leute hatten keine Lust mehr auf den Penner und wollten mehr Mitbestimmung und mehr Selbstbestimmung und Assad hat das unterdrückt. Da gibt es eben nicht so viele Möglichkeiten. Entweder kuschen und weiter machen oder sich auflehnen. Wenn zu mir einer ankäme, der mir erklären würde, was ich zu denken und zu sagen habe, würde ich dem ein paar in die Fresse schlagen.



Dann sollen sie auch so konsequent sein und in ihrem Land bleiben und dort gegen Assad kämpfen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und seit wann unterdrücken die Israelis niemanden?



Israel ist die einzige Demokratie im gesamten Nahen Osten. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, dort ist der Islam ja auch in der Minderheit.


----------



## Sparanus (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Assad ist Alawid. Er unterdrückt natürlich andere Volksgruppen in Syrien. Das haben Diktatoren so an sich.


Jep er unterdrückt die Mehrheit, Fakt ist aber auch, dass die Mehrheit die Minderheiten wohl vertreiben würde.

Der Irak ist ja auch dem Chaos verfallen ohne harte Hand (Saddam war *******, aber das was danach kam war noch viel schlimmer). Solange die Aufstände das Banner des Islams und nicht das Banner der Freiheit tragen ist es nicht zu unterstützen.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie auch so konsequent sein und in ihrem Land bleiben und dort gegen Assad kämpfen.



Wenn du das nicht kannst, weil Assad militärisch überlegen ist, fliehst du eben.
Ist normal.
Wie viele Menschen im Osten Deutschland sind damals von der Roten Armee geflohen?
Hätten die deiner Meinung nach auch kämpfen sollen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Israel ist die einzige Demokratie im gesamten Nahen Osten. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, dort ist der Islam ja auch in der Minderheit.



Israel unterdrückt Völker im nahen Osten und betreibt eine Siedlungspolitik, die an Widerwärtigkeit nicht zu überbieten ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jep er unterdrückt die Mehrheit, Fakt ist aber auch, dass die Mehrheit die Minderheiten wohl vertreiben würde.



Ja, weil mal wieder alles mit dem Glauben rechtfertigt wird.
Daher sollte man Staat und Kirche voneinander trennen und wenn ich trennen meine, dann meine ich nicht Deutschland. Da sind Kirche und Staat so eng miteinander verflochten, dass das schon ekelhafte Züge angenommen hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht kannst, weil Assad militärisch überlegen ist, fliehst du eben. Ist normal.



Dann hätte man zum Anfang wohl nicht gegen Assad kämpfen sollen. Dann wäre das Land noch heil und hunderttausende Menschen wären noch am Leben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Menschen im Osten Deutschland sind damals von der Roten Armee geflohen? Hätten die deiner Meinung nach auch kämpfen sollen?



Lustigerweise sind die ja nicht durch die halbe Welt „geflohen“, sondern nur innerhalb des Landes.

Zumal der Unterschied Krieg/Bürgerkrieg ist bekannt? Ergo ist die Situation nicht vergleichbar?



Threshold schrieb:


> Israel unterdrückt Völker im nahen Osten



Ach „Völk*er*? Welche denn?



Threshold schrieb:


> und betreibt eine Siedlungspolitik, die an Widerwärtigkeit nicht zu überbieten ist.



Stimmt, die ganze Unterdrückung, Diskriminierung und Diktaturen um Israel herum sind natürlich viel weniger widerwärtig.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann hätte man zum Anfang wohl nicht gegen Assad kämpfen sollen. Dann wäre das Land noch heil und hunderttausende Menschen wären noch am Leben.



Du drehst dich im Kreis.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lustigerweise sind die ja nicht durch die halbe Welt „geflohen“, sondern nur innerhalb des Landes.
> 
> Zumal der Unterschied Krieg/Bürgerkrieg ist bekannt? Ergo ist die Situation nicht vergleichbar?



Wie viele Menschen sind aus der Ost Ukraine in die West Ukraine geflohen?


----------



## Sparanus (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Menschen im Osten Deutschland sind damals von der Roten Armee geflohen?
> Hätten die deiner Meinung nach auch kämpfen sollen?


Ist das dein Ernst? 
Wer außer den meisten Frauen und vielen Kindern hat nicht gekämpft? Und das nicht aus Zwang, die Angst war real.



Threshold schrieb:


> Israel unterdrückt Völker im nahen Osten und betreibt eine Siedlungspolitik, die an Widerwärtigkeit nicht zu überbieten ist.


Nun die arabischen Staaten haben einige Kriege angefangen und Israel hat sie gewonnen und besiedelt das Gebiet nun. 
Keine moderne Praxis, aber vor einigen Jahrzehnten noch üblich 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, weil mal wieder alles mit dem Glauben rechtfertigt wird.
> Daher sollte man Staat und Kirche voneinander trennen und wenn ich trennen meine, dann meine ich nicht Deutschland. Da sind Kirche und Staat so eng miteinander verflochten, dass das schon ekelhafte Züge angenommen hat.


Wenn ich an einen Staat mit verrückten Christen denke, dann an die USA und da sind Staat und Kirche getrennt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du drehst dich im Kreis.



Weil es immer wieder 2011 beginnt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Menschen sind aus der Ost Ukraine in die West Ukraine geflohen?



Weiß ich nicht, sag du es mir? Aber vor allem, was hat das mit Syrien zu tun? Es gibt bereits einen Thread über die Ukraine. Da können wir das Thema gerne erörtern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2017)

blink86 schrieb:


> Und bei den sonstigen Rebellengruppen sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus. Selbst wenn die Revolution noch erfolgreich sein sollte und die Syrer, die bisher gekommen sind, zurückgehen, dürften dann eigentlich die Assadanhänger kommen.



Zumindest bei einem Teil der Rebellengruppen wäre zu befürchten, dass die neuen Bedingungen einen ebenso guten bzw. sogar besseren weil eher auf die Genfer Konvention passenden Fluchtgrund liefern würde - mit etwas Glück zumindest für weniger Leute. Das ist halt das Problem, wenn man Jahrzehnte lang Diktaturen aufpäppelt - egal ob Syrien, Lybien, Ägypten, Irak,........ : Wenn es doch irgendwann mal jemand schafft, den Diktator abzuservieren, dann ist es garantiert kein jemand der Blumen in Gewehrläufe steckt und Friedenslieder singt. Sondern jemand, der sich sehr gut auf Gewaltausübung versteht und selbst wenn dieser jemand bereit ist, nach Sturz des Diktators diese Gewalt wieder abzugeben (was in einigen Teilen Afrikas und Südostasiens zumindest formell geschehen ist), dann fehlt es immer noch an einer organisierten demokratischen Opposition, an die man abgeben könnte, weil organisierte Demokraten eben jahrzehntelang hingerichtet wurden.
Bürgerkrieg kennt keine "Guten" und keine "Gewinner". Nur solche, die etwas weniger verlieren und etwas mehr versprechen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Deshalb lieber einen Diktator, der den Laden am Laufen hält, als einen gescheiterten Staat.

Ägypten hat sich ja auch nur deshalb stabilisert, weil das Militär die Macht übernommen hat, was ja de facto auch auf eine Diktator hinausläuft.

Scheinbar geht es in diesen Länder nur so. Da ist eine stabilie Diktatur, das kleinere Übel, verglichen mit einem gescheiterten Staat, der dann von Terroristen als Aufmarschgebiet missbraucht wird.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Scheinbar geht es in diesen Länder nur so. Da ist eine stabilie Diktatur, das kleinere Übel, verglichen mit einem gescheiterten Staat, der dann von Terroristen als Aufmarschgebiet missbraucht wird.



Ach so, weil es eine Diktatur gibt, gibt es also keinen Terrorismus?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, weil es eine Diktatur gibt, gibt es also keinen Terrorismus?



Nö, aber weniger. Vor dem Machtvakuum das im Irak und Syrien entstanden ist, war das noch so groß, wie danach.

Muss man Terroristen auch noch eine bessere Ausganagslage schaffen? Wem nützt das?


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2017)

Weniger?
glaube ich nicht. Assad hat seine Bürger terrorisiert. Wenn du das super findest, hast du eine komisch Ansicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weniger? glaube ich nicht.



Und ich glaube schon. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Assad hat seine Bürger terrorisiert. Wenn du das super findest, hast du eine komisch Ansicht.



Wo habe ich gesagt, dass ich das super finde? Ich sprach vom kleineren Übel. Assad ist ein Diktator, das bestreitet doch keiner. Und wie jeder Diktator unterdrückt er sein Volk. Auch das ist keine Überraschung (und im Nahen Osten keine Besonderheit).

Aber er ist im Gegensatz zum IS kein globales Problem. Hat Assads Militär in Paris, Brüssel, Nizza, Berlin, London (und in vielen anderen Orten) gemordet?

Nein, hat es nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (23. November 2017)

Das gilt für Assad, aber Gaddafi ist durchaus für Anschläge in der Welt verantwortlich gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber er ist im Gegensatz zum IS kein globales Problem. Hat Assads Militär in Paris, Brüssel, Nizza, Berlin, London (und in vielen anderen Orten) gemordet?
> 
> Nein, hat es nicht.



Er ermodert sein Volk.
Oder ist für dich ein Europäer mehr wert als ein Syrer?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er ermodert sein Volk.



Habe ich das bestritten?



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder ist für dich ein Europäer mehr wert als ein Syrer?



Nein, die sind gleich viel wert, wieso?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Februar 2018)

Jetzt fängt Erdogan an völlig frei zu drehen:

Recep Tayyip Erdogan droht USA mit "osmanischer Ohrfeige" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2018)

Ja ja, jetzt wird er größenwahnsinnig. 
Oder ist er es schon? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## AM1-Fan (15. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ja in Syrien könnte heute  immer noch "Frieden regieren"!

Schuld ist bewiesenermaßen, ASSAD!!


Hätte er damals nicht eine Absage zu den Amerikanischen Wünschen betreffs der von Amerika gewünschten Öl-Pipeline getroffen, gebe es keinen (Geostrategischen) Kampf/ Krieg zur Durchsetzung der amerikanischen Interessen!

Aber der "Kriegstreiber ASSAD mußte ja unbedingt der russischen Pipeline den Vorzug geben ( was sind schon 70 Jahre Freundschaft zu Rußland wert?)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Amerika hat nun mal das "göttliche Recht" alle, ausnahmslos zu bekämpfen (meistens machen die anderen Vassallen die Drecksarbeit für Amerika, auch Deutschland), die den amerikanischen Interessen im Wege stehen!

Oder bezweifelt das jemand?


----------



## Ray2015 (15. Februar 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Oder bezweifelt das jemand?



Leider die Dummen. Und gerade von denen gibt es ziemlich viele.


----------



## RtZk (15. Februar 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja in Syrien könnte heute  immer noch "Frieden regieren"!
> 
> ...



Und jetzt atmen wir noch mal aus und wieder ein. Das größte Problem mit sind die Regionalmächte in Form der Türkei, Saudi-Arabien und dem Iran, die allesamt unterschiedliche Terroristen unterstützen. 
Ich halte auch nicht so viel von der US Politik im Nahen Osten, aber du treibst es wieder auf die Spitze mit Sätzen wie "die anderen Vassallen" , vielleicht solltest du dich erst Mal informieren bevor du so einen Quatsch von dir gibst.


----------



## Tekkla (20. Februar 2018)

Halten wir mal fest

Der Hauptgegner aller ist IS, der eigentlich nicht mehr ist.


Assad kämpft zusammen mit Iran und Russland gegen IS und die Rebellen/Aufständischen.
Kurden/YPG in Syrien kämpfen gegen den IS und gegen die Türken.
Die USA unterstützen die Kurden und andere Aufständische und kämpfen vom Irak aus auch gegen IS.
Die Türken wollen keinen Kurdenstaat, sind mit Russland eigentlich im Bunde, sind aktuell in Syrien mit Truppen einmarschiert und giften gegen die USA wegen ihrer YPG Unterstützung. Drohen USA  sogar mit direkter militärischer Auseinandersetzung.
Israel bombardiert Ziele in Syrien, weil diese angeblich iranisch seien und von dort Drohnen nach Israel geschickt wurden. Gleichzeitig bombardiert man die Hisbollah und droht damit Iran anzugreifen.
Iran mischt ordentlich mit, aber so richtig durchblickt habe ich deren Engagement noch nicht.
Saudi Arabien und die anderen Golfstaaten auf der arab. Halbinsel waren/sind die Unterstützer des IS, weil... warum eigentlich? Weil Sunniten und gegen den Einfluss der Schiiten aus Iran? Gleichzeitig bombt Saudi Arabien den Jemen ins vorletzte Jahrhundert, weil auch da Rebellen sind und angeblich vom Iran gesteuert? Korrekt?

Und jetzt, um das alles noch ne Stufe komplizierter zu machen, erklärt Assad heute, dass man mit der YPG und gegen die Türken zusammen arbeiten/kämpfen wird, was die Türken wiederum entsprechen kommentieren, selber Assad mit militärischen Konsequenzen drohen und das Ganze so bekloppt werden lässt, dass ich davor kapituliere es zu verstehen.

Ich frage mich jetzt nur: Was machen die Russen? Assad wird man wohl kaum fallen lassen. Und die Türken, in ihrem Kurdenhass, hat man vermutlich bei einer strategischen Bewertung seitens des Kremls falsch eingeschätzt. Lässt man jetzt die Türken fallen? Oder noch perverser; erklärt Assad den Schulterschluss mit der YPG, um denen dann in den Rücken zu fallen? Aber würde das Sinn machen? Eher nicht, denn die Türkei hatte in der Vergangenheit immer wieder versucht Assad zu demontieren. Also doch die Konfrontation mit den TÜrken suchen und hoffen, dass Russland (vllt zusammen mit USA) die Türken wieder vertreiben? Und wenn vertreiben, was macht dann die NATO? Ist ja kein Bündnisfall, weil die Türken sind aktuell Invasoren in Syrien, aber NATO Land gegen NATO Land. Und was, wenn das der eigentliche Plan der Russen ist?

Alter! Ich blick's nicht. Und ich glaube kaum, dass das überhaubt wer auf der Welt blickt!


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Februar 2018)

> Präsident Recep Tayyip Erdogan hat angekündigt, die syrische Stadt Afrin demnächst unter militärische Belagerung zu stellen.
> 
> Syrien: Recep Tayyip Erdogan kundigt Belagerung von Afrin an | WEB.DE



Was denn, die "mächtige" osmanische Schelle so schwach das er nicht mal eine Stadt erobert bekommt und sie deshalb belagern will, statt im Hussarenstreich zu nehmen.


----------



## JePe (21. Februar 2018)

Aleppo, Reloaded.

400.000 Menschen betroffen, moeglicherweise 250 innerhalb 48 Stunden getoetet. Von der Armee des Mannes, den manche fuer den Ausweg aus dem Problem halten und nicht seine Ursache.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2018)

Die Türken waren ja auch sehr fleißig, wenn man sich den letzten Teil anschaut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Aleppo, Reloaded.
> 
> 400.000 Menschen betroffen, moeglicherweise 250 innerhalb 48 Stunden getoetet. Von der Armee des Mannes, den manche fuer den Ausweg aus dem Problem halten und nicht seine Ursache.



Würde man diesen Konflikt nicht künstlich von außen am Leben halten, hätte Assad den Kampf schon längst gewonnen. Hier dürfen sich also in erster Linie die Länder den Schuh anziehen, die dort unten rechtswidrig mit Waffen, Geld und Logistik mitmischen. Die UN könnte ja z.B. den völkerrechtswidrigen Angriff der Türkei gegen einen anderen Staat auf die Tagesordnung setzten.

Außerdem, verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht? Da klingelt doch was. Heißt das jetzt, dass wir gegen die Türkei Sanktionen verhängen und sie aus der G20 werfen?

Wäre wir konsequent, wenn es um das Völkerrecht geht, müsste das doch jetzt die Folge sein. Warum bloß passiert das nicht? Ein Schelm, wer da böses denkt. 

Aber schön zu sehen, dass in den Medien mittlerweile einen Disclaimer bezüglich der sogenannten „Syrische Beobachtungsstelle für Menschenrechte“ mit einbauen und deren Behauptungen nicht mehr als Fakten verkaufen.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Februar 2018)

Der Türkei lässt man es durchgehen, da sie sich in einer für Europa wichtigen Geographischen Position befinden und Flüchtlinge auf dem Landweg zurückhalten.
Außerdem sind sie Nato Mitglied und sitzen auf Erdölreserven.

So zumindest meine Infos und Einschätzung  (irre ich da?).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2018)

Türkei und Erdöl? Wenn dann sowenig, dass ich noch nicht einmal davon gehört habe. Es gibt einige wichtige Transitwege aus Zentralasien und dem arabischen Raum, die durch die Türkei verlaufen und für Europa natürlich viel praktischer sind, als Tanker. Aber ich wüsste nicht, dass Erdogan direkte Kontrolle über nenneswerte Quellen hat. Und selbst wenn hat er auf alle Fälle keine anderen Nachbarn, an die er verkaufen könnte - wir haben diverse andere Verkäufer zur Auswahl.



Tekkla schrieb:


> ...
> Alter! Ich blick's nicht. Und ich glaube kaum, dass das überhaubt wer auf der Welt blickt!



Fehler in deinen Überlegungen: Türkei und Russland stehen eigentlich nicht Seite an Seite. Vor einem Jahr wahren sie sich sogar spinnefeind, jetzt reden sie halt wieder miteinander. Oder vielleicht bald nicht mehr - mal sehen. Primärer Verbündeter Putins ist Assad. Mit der Bekämpfung der Kurden hat man zum Teil ähnliche Interessen wie die Türkei, aber wenn diese im Rahmen der YPG-Bekämpfung anfängt, weitere Teile Syriens zu besetzen, dann ist die Gemeinsamkeit ganz schnell am Ende. Und sonst ist Russland nur deswegen Türkei-unterstützend aktiv, weil sie damit Keile zwischen NATO-Partner treiben können, rein geostrategisch sogar ein ziemlich wichtiges NATO-Mitglied.
Umgekehrt ist die NATO als Verteidigungsbündnis komplett handlungsunfähig in der Lage, Syrien ist kein Bündnisfall und wird es durch einen Angriff der Türken erst recht nicht (vergl. USA im Irak). Alle Aktivitäten von "NATO-Partnern" da unten laufen in unabhängiger Absprache - man kennt sich sowieso und hat aufeinander abgestimmte Streitkräfte und ähnliche Interessen, also agiert man zusammen. Aber nicht "als NATO". Spannend wird natürlich sein, wie USA und nicht zuletzt Deutschland mit den gemeinsam gewonnen Aufklärungsdaten gegenüber der Türkei umgehen. Mit dem Angriff auf die Kurden hat sich Erdogan von seinen letzten Freunden isoliert, aber bislang traut sich niemand, diesen Bruch öffentlich zu thematisieren und Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Februar 2018)

Sich spinnefeind sein und dann Rüstungsgeschäfte machen? Besonders Lauftabwehrraketen, wo doch die Türken einen Russen vom Himmel schossen? Hmm. Ich schätze das da anders ein als du. Ich glaube, man hat sich da nach kurzer Eiszeit relativ schnell wieder zusammengerauft. Die Türken, auf der Suche nach neuen Partnern, wo man sich doch mittlerweile von Europa verabschiedet hat, und Russland, die, wie du es auch festgestellt hast, dies als Ansatz nehmen, um einen Keil in den Reihen der NATO zu treiben.  Ich sehe es ebenso wie du, dass sich Erdogan da verrennt. Dieses vermeintliche Anti-Terrorgehabe, wo jeder, der nicht für Erdogans Linie ist, bereits als Terrorist oder mind. als Verräter hingestellt wird, ist einfach nur noch lächerlich. Ich finde regelrecht erschreckend, dass die türkische Bevölkerung das mitmacht. 

Ansonsten schrieb ich ja auch, dass dies kein Bündnisfall ist. Dabei ging es mir eher um die Spekulation darüber was wäre, würden die Türken nicht nur drohen sondern tatsächlich US Soldaten bombardieren? Und da kommw ich wieder an den Punkt mit dem Keil seitens Russlands in die NATO Reihen schlagen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sich spinnefeind sein und dann Rüstungsgeschäfte machen? Besonders Lauftabwehrraketen, wo doch die Türken einen Russen vom Himmel schossen? Hmm. Ich schätze das da anders ein als du. Ich glaube, man hat sich da nach kurzer Eiszeit relativ schnell wieder zusammengerauft.



Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund, auch wenn er vieleicht unter anderen Umständen mein Feind wäre und du brauchst nicht glauben das Putin Erdogan als potenziellen Freund betachtet, aber Erdogan ist so Betriebsblind in seiner Fantasywelt vom Neo-Osmanismus das er glaubt er könne das vergangene, wie den Flugzeugabschuss, einfach überspielen und Russland für seine Zwecke einspannen aus der Türkei die dominierende Regionalmacht zu machen.
Auch vergleichbar wie die Geschichte mit den deutschen Journalisten und Beleidiungen, wo er ja jetzt auch so tut als wäre das Schnee von Gestern und man könne ja einfach wieder zum Tagesgeschäft übergehen und mit deutsche Hilfe türkiche Panzerfabriken bauen.

Er merkt garnicht wie er von Russland ausgenutzt und manipuliert wird, von den Geschäften und Umgang mit der Türkei profitiert aktuell nur einer Russland. Russland konnte eigene Flugabwehrsystem an die Türkei verkaufen, die nicht mehr NATO-kompatibel sind, sehr wohl aber für die Russen kaum eine Gefahr darstellen. Russland profitiert von den Spannungen die die Invasion der Türken in Syrien unter den NATO-Partnern entsteht, Russland profitiert davon das die Türkei sich immer weiter von der NATO und ihren Verbündeten entfernt und die NATO schwächt die Politik Erdogans, schon alleine aus dem Grund das sie so keine gesicherte Kontrolle mehr über den Zugang vom schwarzen Meer zum Mittelmeer hat / hätte, aber auch das ihr durch weitere Entfremdung ein wichtiger Partner und Anlaufhafen in der Region verloren gehen könnte.
Russland würde davon profitieren wenn Erdogan wirklich so dumm wäre und US-Truppen angreift.

Erdogan merkt garnicht, oder will es nicht merken, wie er die Türkei gerade in eine Situation / "Falle" manövriert die er nicht austrixen / kontrollieren kann.
Was denkst du warum Assad gerade Ghuta, zusammen mit Russland, so massiv mit der Brechstange angeht?
Das ist die letzte wirkliche Front im Osten die die Rebellen haben, die zu zerschlagen macht Truppen frei die du danach im Norden bei Afrin wiederfinden wirst.
Wenn Ghuta fällt hat Assad genügend schweres Gerät frei um die Türken bei Afrin zu bekriegen. Kurz um, sobald Ghuta fällt wird die Eskalation des Konfliktes zwischen Syrien und der Türkei im Norden nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.

Und die NATO kann die Türkei dann nicht um Hilfe bitten und steht alleine da.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Februar 2018)

Wenn das so kommt, dann hätte sich die Türkei aber mächtig einen ins Knie geschossen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sich spinnefeind sein und dann Rüstungsgeschäfte machen? Besonders Lauftabwehrraketen, wo doch die Türken einen Russen vom Himmel schossen? Hmm. Ich schätze das da anders ein als du. Ich glaube, man hat sich da nach kurzer Eiszeit relativ schnell wieder zusammengerauft.



Ui, der S-400-Deal ist mir irgendwie komplett entgangen und wirft in der Tat ein anderes Licht auf die Sache. Weniger von russischer Seite - Assad ist ein wesentlich verlässlicherer weil abhängigerer Partner, als Erdogan es je sein könnte und außerdem hat man in Syrien schon Infrastruktur, in der Türkei bis zu einem noch nicht absehbaren NATO-Austritt nicht einmal die Möglichkeit, welche aufzubauen. Aber auf Seiten Erdogans könnte das ein Anzeichen dafür sein, dass man er sich für die Zukunft weitere Optionen aufbauen will. Noch ist es aber nur ein einziger Deal, keine Zusammenarbeit und ich würde nicht mit größeren Zugeständnissen Putins an Erdogan in Syrien rechnen. Je nachdem, wie Assad sich verhält (die Angriffe gegen USA-unterstützte YPG-Einheiten dürften Russland sehr entgegenkommen), wäre die Duldung türkischer Luftangriffe gegen Kurden das Maximum, was ich erwarten würde. Aber da formell Assad die Hoheit über den syrischen Luftraum und auch noch begrenzte Kapazitäten für Luftkampf und -Verteidigung zur Verfügang hat, wäre der türkische Spielraum auch dann noch begrenzt. Ich vermute ohnehin, dass Erdogan einen Schulterschluss zwischen YPG und Assad-Anhängern nicht einmal in Betracht gezogen hat und jetzt komplett planlos dasitzt.


----------



## RtZk (23. Februar 2018)

Wieder mal sehr interessant, wie die Bombardierungen in der Nähe von Damaskus hochstilisiert werden, bei Rakka oder bei Mossul hat man nichts von Hunderten Toten gehört, es ist nun einmal ein Bürgerkrieg, und es gibt keine gemäßigten Rebellen, es ist schon mal nahezu unmöglich eine Rebellen Gruppe zu finden ohne Islam im Namen. 
Außerdem, wie unterscheidet man eigentlich zwischen den "Soldaten" der "Rebellen" und Zivilisten? Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der Eine eine Waffe in der Hand hat und der andere nicht, diese werden wohl kaum bei den Toten liegen gelassen, wie wird das also bestimmt? 
In Aleppo war es das Gleiche, in dem einen Stadtteil von Aleppo waren laut den deutschen Medien mehrere Hunderttausend Personen, der winzig war und vermutlich waren auf Grund der Kampfhandlungen nicht einmal mehr in ganz Aleppo so viele Menschen, in englisch sprachigen Medien waren deutlich niedrigere Zahlen zu finden, die vermutlich ebenfalls noch viel zu hoch waren. 
Hier wiederholt sich das Ganze nur, und man spricht von einer großen Menge an Toten, diese Zahlen stammen aus absolut nicht verlässlichen Quellen wie aus dieser seltsamen Organisation die in London hockt und behauptet alles zu wissen. 
Auch diese "Weißhelme" (alleine schon den Namen sollte man nicht verwenden, da die Blauhelme etwas Gutes sind/ sein sollten), gehören de Facto zu den "Rebellen" (= islamistische Gruppen zu 99,99%) und behaupten ständig etwas von Chemie Waffen Angriffen, die an sich sinnlos sind, da sie keinen strategischen Nutzen haben und auch bisher sonst hatten, wieso sollte Assad denn Chemiewaffen einsetzen, obwohl er denn weiß, dass es für ihn schlimme Folgen haben kann? Ist alles nicht wirklich logisch, nur leider wird kaum noch etwas hinterfragt.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Februar 2018)

Es muss nicht logisch sein. Als Saddam seinerzeit die Kurden mit Gas bewarf, da dachte er sich bestimmt auch nicht, dass USA im Norden seines Landes eine Flugverbotszone einrichten und damit den Kurden quasi deren Autonomie im Irak zementieren würden. Ich kann mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen, dass man seitens der Leute um Assad den USA einfach mal den Stinkefinger zeigen will. So nach dem Motto: "Guck mal was wir können, und kannst nix dagegen machen. Ätsch." Auch wenn ich es so kindisch schreibe, ich kann es mir lebhaft vorstellen. Eines sollte man nicht vergessen. Das Syrien Assads war vor dem Bürgerkrieg ein Land, in dem das Leben eines Oppositionellen gerne mal im Folterknast beendet wurde. Und das zu Hunderten. Solchen Leuten traue ich auch den Einsatz von Gasgranaten zu.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es muss nicht logisch sein. Als Saddam seinerzeit die Kurden mit Gas bewarf, da dachte er sich bestimmt auch nicht, dass USA im Norden seines Landes eine Flugverbotszone einrichten und damit den Kurden quasi deren Autonomie im Irak zementieren würden. Ich kann mir jedenfalls gut vorstellen, dass man seitens der Leute um Assad den USA einfach mal den Stinkefinger zeigen will. So nach dem Motto: "Guck mal was wir können, und kannst nix dagegen machen. Ätsch." Auch wenn ich es so kindisch schreibe, ich kann es mir lebhaft vorstellen. Eines sollte man nicht vergessen. Das Syrien Assads war vor dem Bürgerkrieg ein Land, in dem das Leben eines Oppositionellen gerne mal im Folterknast beendet wurde. Und das zu Hunderten. Solchen Leuten traue ich auch den Einsatz von Gasgranaten zu.



Da vergleichst du aber Äpfel und Birnen. Operation Anfal unter Saddam war ein gezielt geplannter Völkermord mit Giftgas, dem ca. 150.000 Menschen zum Opfer fiehlen, während Friedenszeiten.

Anfal-Operation – Wikipedia

Der Giftgaseinsatz, von dem in Syrien gesprochen wird ist weit, aber sehr weit, von diesen Dimensionen entfernt, scheinbar wilkürlich und ohne bedeutende Opferzahlen, oder taktischen Nutzen für Assad.
Warum sollte Assad also sowas machen und Giftgas einsetzen?

Saddams Einsatz von Giftgas war, anders als du es darstellst und wie oben schon dargelegt, keine Wilkürhandlung sondern die gezielte Tötung von Menschen mit Giftgas, bei Assad wirkt es hingegen wie gesagt völlig wilkürlich und ohne jeglichen Nutzen.
Das sollte einen schon zumindest mal nachdenklich machen, unabhängig von den unterschiedlichen Ausgangslagen der Giftgaseinsätze.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Februar 2018)

Ich führte es bereits aus: Ein Nadelstich Richtung USA, um denen zu zeigen, dass sie rein gar nichts tun können. Sowas wie die Zunge rausstrecken - nur auf geopolitischem (unterstem) Niveau.

Und hat Saddam Gas nicht nur in Halabdscha eingesetzt? Völkermord mit Gas ist mWn eine extrem übertriebene Darstellung.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich führte es bereits aus: Ein Nadelstich Richtung USA, um denen zu zeigen, dass sie rein gar nichts tun können. Sowas wie die Zunge rausstrecken - nur auf geopolitischem (unterstem) Niveau.



Das wäre kein unterstes geostrategisches Niveau das wäre einfach nur Blödsinn für den man schon nicht mehr nur "durchgeknallt" sondern geistig Gehirnamputiert sein müsste. 
Und Assad mag vieles sein, ein Diktator, skrupellos und Machtbessen, aber bis jetzt hat er zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Eindruck vermittelt als wäre er "durchgeknallt, noch Gehirnamputiert, sondern durchaus sehr kühl und rational kalkulierend.
Wir reden hier schließlich auch von einem Mann der lange Jahre in England gelebt, studiert und als Augenarzt gearbeitet hat. Der Mann ist gebildet und durchaus "kultiviert" und hat zumindest ein bisschen Erfahrung wie der Westen tickt, eben nicht wie die Sorte Diktator die ein Saddam Hussein war, der überhaupt nicht in der Lage war einzuschätzen wie weit er überhaupt gegenüber dem Westen gehen kann.
Daher passt so ein Verhalten bei einem Assad auch nicht wirklich, somal er dann ja auch bedenklos weit umfangreicher und somit sinnvoller Giftgas nutzen könnte, wäre er sich so sicher das ihm dafür niemand was kann. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Und hat Saddam Gas nicht nur in Halabdscha eingesetzt? Völkermord mit Gas ist mWn eine extrem übertriebene Darstellung.



Nein, steht doch aber auch im Link drinen und wenn du dich auf Halabdscha bezogen hast wäre deine Annahme sogar wesentlich verkehrter.
Halabdscha war gegen Ende des Ersten Golfkriegs, oder Iran-Irak-Krieg, wie er ja auch genannt wird.

Halabdscha wurde damals, 1988, von etwa 7200 kurdischen Rebellen, sowie diese unterstützende 3000 iranische Soldaten besetzt.
Damals waren auch kein gezielt gegen die zivilen Einwohner der Stadt gerichteter Einsatz, sondern Ziel des Giftgaseinsatzes waren die feindlichen iranischen Soldaten, sowie die Kurdischen Rebellen in der Stadt.
Eine langwierige konventionelle Rückeroberung der Stadt stand damals nicht zur Debatte da Saddam damals die notwendigen Kräfte dafür fehlten, die an der Front zum Iran gebunden waren.

Macht die zivilen Opfer sicherlich nicht besser, aber ob nun Bombe oder Giftgas, beides unterscheidet in einem Krieg nunmal nicht zwischen Zivilisten und Soldaten, das gilt auch für französische, deutsche, englische oder amerikanische Bomben, die in Afghanistan, dem Irak und akutell in Syrien auch schon genügend zivile Opfer gefordert haben. 

Und nein Völkermord, ist die Absicht jeden männlichen Kurden zwischen 15 und 70 Jahren umbringen zu wollen und am Ende dann 150.000 Menschen mit Giftgas getötet zu haben, sicher kein übertriebener Begriff.


----------



## AM1-Fan (25. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Eines sollte man nicht vergessen. Das Syrien Assads war vor dem Bürgerkrieg ein Land, in dem das Leben eines Oppositionellen gerne mal im Folterknast beendet wurde. Und das zu Hunderten. Solchen Leuten traue ich auch den Einsatz von Gasgranaten zu.



Und eins sollte man nicht vergessen, 

-  das es selbst heute noch Länder mit "westlichen Werten" gibt, wo der Folterknast immer noch aktuell betrieben wird!

- das inzwischen bewiesen wurde, das auch andere Konflikt-Parteien in Syrien (Gift-) Gasgranaten eingesetzt haben!

- das seltsamerweise, wenn ASSAD an an "irgendeiner Front" positive Fortschritte erzielt, urplötzlich wieder ein "Giftgas-Angriff" erfolgt, der dann vorsätzlich ASSAD untergeschoben wird, ohne einen Beweis beibringen zu müssen!

- das  Länder mit "westlichen Werten" auch weiterhin Bestandteile, die zur Herstellung von Giftgas genutzt werden können  in Kriegs- und Krisenregionen liefert!


Und eins sollte man sich ins Gedächtnis zurück rufen, das Syrien bevor der Krieg ins Land "exportiert" wurde, ein Land war, wo viele zum Teil sehr unterschiedliche Religionen fast friedlich nebeneinander gelebt haben! Siehe Wikipedia: Syrien vor 2011!


Und eins sollte man nicht vergessen, WER eigentlich was davon hat das das Land Syrien "zerrissen" werden könnte!?

MfG


----------



## RtZk (25. Februar 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Und eins sollte man nicht vergessen, WER eigentlich was davon hat das das Land Syrien "zerrissen" werden könnte!?



Eigentlich keiner, aber dieser Krieg ist nichts als ein Stellvertreterkrieg zwischen dem Iran und Saudi-Arabien um die Vorherrschaft im Nahen Ost.


----------



## JePe (26. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Giftgaseinsatz, von dem in Syrien gesprochen wird ist weit, aber sehr weit, von diesen Dimensionen entfernt, scheinbar wilkürlich und ohne bedeutende Opferzahlen, oder taktischen Nutzen für Assad.
> Warum sollte Assad also sowas machen und Giftgas einsetzen?



Ist das jetzt wieder so ein qui bono-Mist? Welchen "taktischen" Nutzen er sich davon verspricht, muesstest Du im Zweifel schon ihn fragen. Denn mit Ausnahme Russlands sind sich so ziemlich alle, einschliesslich der UN-Ermittler (wenn sie denn ihre Arbeit machen koennen / duerfen), sicher, dass der Einsatz durch die syrische Armee erfolgte und damit durch al-Assad zu vertreten ist.



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> - das es selbst heute noch Länder mit "westlichen Werten" gibt, wo der Folterknast immer noch aktuell betrieben wird!



Schlimm, ohne Frage. Aber fuer Syrien jetzt nicht so wirklich relevant, oder ... ?



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> - das inzwischen bewiesen wurde, das auch andere Konflikt-Parteien in Syrien (Gift-) Gasgranaten eingesetzt haben!



Von dem mir nicht so unwichtig erscheinenden Woertchen "auch" und dem Umstand, dass die OPCW den Senfgas-Einsatz im Jahr 2015 dem IS vorgeworfen hat - was willst Du uns damit sagen? Dass der nette Diktator aus Damaskus jetzt auch "einen frei hat", weil es ja schliesslich "sein" Syrien ist?



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> - das seltsamerweise, wenn ASSAD an an "irgendeiner Front" positive Fortschritte erzielt, urplötzlich wieder ein "Giftgas-Angriff" erfolgt, der dann vorsätzlich ASSAD untergeschoben wird, ohne einen Beweis beibringen zu müssen!



Die Beweislage ist erdrueckend und waere wohl noch erdrueckender, wuerde nicht nach jedem Einsatz von Giftgas der heilige Iwan als Schutzpatron wochenlang den UN-Kontrolleuren den Zugang unmoeglich machen.



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Und eins sollte man sich ins Gedächtnis zurück rufen, das Syrien bevor der Krieg ins Land "exportiert" wurde, ein Land war, wo viele zum Teil sehr unterschiedliche Religionen fast friedlich nebeneinander gelebt haben! Siehe Wikipedia: Syrien vor 2011!



Der Krieg wurde "exportiert"? Hast Du Deine eigene Quelle ueberhaupt gelesen ... ?



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Und eins sollte man nicht vergessen, WER eigentlich was davon hat das das Land Syrien "zerrissen" werden könnte!?



Oh, qui bono 2.0.

Tja, wer haette etwas davon? Mal schaun. Wie waere es mit Iran und der Russischen Foederation? Die einen wanzen sich allmaehlich an Israel heran, die anderen festigen ihre Position am Mittelmeer. al-Assad und ganz besonders die Syrer - nur, falls Du etwas anderes glauben solltest - interessieren beide Player nicht die Bohne. Nicht mal ´ne blaue.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt wieder so ein qui bono-Mist? Welchen "taktischen" Nutzen er sich davon verspricht, muesstest Du im Zweifel schon ihn fragen. Denn mit Ausnahme Russlands sind sich so ziemlich alle, einschliesslich der UN-Ermittler (wenn sie denn ihre Arbeit machen koennen / duerfen), sicher, dass der Einsatz durch die syrische Armee erfolgte und damit durch al-Assad zu vertreten ist.



Es haben auch viele Länder den "Beweisen" der USA zugestimmt das Saddam Chemiewaffen herstellt. Wie heißt es so schön? 2000 Scheißhausfliegen können sich beim Misthaufen nicht irren...oder doch?
Zudem weiß außer Russland, Assad und der radikalen Rebellen sowieso niemand was da wirklich passiert ist.
Und die UN stützt sich nahezu ausschließlich als Quellen auf eben jener islamistischen Rebellen.
Sehr "vertrauenswürdige" Quellen, somal eben jene Islamisten in der Vergangenheit selbst schon, nachweislich, Giftgas eingesetzt haben.
Heißt zwar auch nicht das Assad zwingend viel glaubwürdiger ist, aber Assad hätte zumindest eben weniger davon Giftgas einzusetzen. Profitieren tun davon nur die Islamistischen Rebellen, die so Aufmerksamkeit und Unterstützung erhaschen können (Nahrungsmittel, Medikamente, ect.).

Anders ausgedrückt, Assad kann beim Einsatz von Giftgas nur verlieren, die Islamisten nur gewinnen, also wer hat wohl ehr ein Motiv?


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2018)

Es gab ja auch "Beweise", dass irakische Truppen in Kuwait Säuglinge aus Brutkästen holen oder das im Golf von Tokin Nordvietnamesen US-Schiffe beschossen haben...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2018)

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus:
Ein Großteil der Rebellengruppen, auch der islamistischen, ist immer noch lokal verwurzelt und kämpft für was-auch-immer-ihrer-Meinung-nach-das-Beste-für-die-Leute-vor-Ort-ist. (Ausgenommen der IS. Der wiederum will aber die Leute erobern und kontrollieren, nicht ein von Leuten gereinigtes Ödland.) Seine eigenen Nachbarn mit Giftgas hinzurichten passt garantiert nicht in dieses Ziel und es bringt die Rebellen ihrem Ziel, Assad zu besiegen, keinen Schritt näher, denn die syrische Armee verfügt über entsprechende Schutzeinrichtung.
Assad wiederum bekämpft großflächig einen Aufstand der Bevölkerung, in dem er nachweislich (auch mit konventionellen Waffen) große Angriffe gegen Zivilisten/Angehörige/Unterstützer der eigentlichen Kämpfer ausführt. Er will Teile des Volkes vernichten oder zumindest in Angst und Schrecken versetzen, Giftgas ist ein optimales und zudem günstiges Mittel, dies zu tun. Und er bzw. Putin haben volle Kontrolle über direkte Beobachtungsmöglichkeiten dritter vor Ort und weiß genau, dass bei einem Giftgas-Einsatz letztlich nur die Aussagen fragwürdiger Quellen gegen ihn stehen würden.

Fazit: Motivation und Möglichkeiten kann man sich herbeireden, wie man möchte. Das Ergebnis derartiger Überlegungen wird viel über die eigenen Vorurteile zu den Konfliktparteien, aber rein gar nichts über die Kampfhandlungen vor Ort aussagen.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Februar 2018)

Und wie sie das einen Schritt weiter bringt, denn es zwingt die Welt dazu, sich immer wieder einzumischen.
Wenn nur mit konventionellen Waffen gekämpft wird, ist das zwar auch schlimm, aber zwingt bspw. die USA nicht zu einer Reaktion und einem Abrücken von der von Trump ausgegebenen Losung, sich aus Syrien vermehrt rauszuhalten.

Übrigens sind diese Giftgasangriffe alles andere als eindeutig. Das ARD-Mittagsmagazin hat es just vor 15min zusammengefasst:
Es wird >>vermutet<<, dass ein Chlorgasangriff Assad zugeschrieben werden könnte. Auf das Konto des IS geht >>vermutlich<< ein Senfgasangriff. Belegt ist da aber gar nichts. Indizien gibt es viele und auch viele NGOs, die laut aufstampfen, aber wer da nun abgedrückt hat, ob es sich um Beutewaffen oder ähnlich handelt (Chlor- und Senfgas sind in ihrer Herstellung auch wirklich nicht sonderlich komplex), ist völlig ungeklärt.

Assad hat alle Zeit der Welt, den letzten Rest konventionell zu erledigen. Giftgas ist eine Waffe, die man einsetzt, wenn man verzweifelt ist. Entweder weil man kurz davor steht, überrannt zu werden, oder weil ein Stellungskrieg mit konventionellen Waffen über lange Zeit keine Fortschritte brachte, ein verlustreiches Patt aufgelöst werden muss.

Ob aktuell (wie überall berichtet wird) wieder von irgendwem Gas eingesetzt wurde, ist noch gar nicht klar, denn die sogenannte syrische Opposition habe in letzter Zeit viele Gasangriffe gemeldet, die gar keine waren.
O-Ton des Reporters "Wir befinden uns eben in einem Propagandakrieg".

Die einzige Hoffnung der Reste der sogenannten syrischen Opposition besteht darin, so viele Parteien wie möglich in diesem Krieg zu halten, es irgendwie zu schaffen, den Blick der Weltöffentlichkeit auf sich zu halten. Sobald sich diese abwendet, sind sie Geschichte. 
In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen.


----------



## JePe (26. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zudem weiß außer Russland, Assad und der radikalen Rebellen sowieso niemand was da wirklich passiert ist.



Tja. Haette Russland nicht wieder und wieder per Veto eine Verlaengerung des Joint Investigation Mechanism (JIM) der UN verhindert, muesste das nicht so sein. Wie waere es mit ein wenig qui bono-Bingo? Wer profitiert, wenn man die neugierige UN auf Abstand haelt? Wer kann vor Ort Fakten schaffen und alles ausraeuchern, was einen sowieso nicht gewaehlt haette?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und die UN stützt sich nahezu ausschließlich als Quellen auf eben jener islamistischen Rebellen.



Siehe oben. Die UN war mit eigenem, sachkundigem Personal vor Ort. Als sie noch durfte. Am Ende ist es das dasselbe moerderische Schauspiel wie in der Ukraine. Blauhelme? Aber gern doch. Nur nicht dort, wo wir gerade sind. Von wem koennte dieser Satz stammen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sehr "vertrauenswürdige" Quellen, somal eben jene Islamisten in der  Vergangenheit selbst schon, nachweislich, Giftgas eingesetzt haben.



Alle "nachweislichen" (hast Du nicht gerade noch selbst erklaert, dass es keine gesicherte Faktenlage gaebe)? Faelle, die mir spontan einfallen, werden dem sog. IS zugeschrieben?


----------



## RtZk (26. Februar 2018)

@JePe vielleicht hast du auch mal einen logischen Grund, weshalb der Syrische Staat Chemiewaffen einsetzen sollte? 
Chemiewaffen Einsätze sind eine extrem riskante Sache und sind eigentlich rein militärisch nur sinnvoll um festgefahrene Linien zu durchbrechen. 
Assad ist vielleicht ein Diktator aber wahnsinnig ist er dann doch nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (26. Februar 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die einzige Hoffnung der Reste der sogenannten syrischen Opposition besteht darin, so viele Parteien wie möglich in diesem Krieg zu halten, es irgendwie zu schaffen, den Blick der Weltöffentlichkeit auf sich zu halten. Sobald sich diese abwendet, sind sie Geschichte.


Dann sind sie grundsätzlich dort, wo sie vor 2011 schon waren. Sie werden gesucht, eingesammelt und landen ohne Anklagen in Foltergefängnissen, aus denen sie nicht wieder herauskommen. 

Sieben Jahre Bürgerkrieg, viele tausend Tote, mittendrin dann die Gründung von IS mit all deren üblen Machenschaften, und am Ende haste immer noch diesen verfi.kten Diktator an der Backe, den du eigentlich - und dass vollends zu Recht! - los werden wolltest. Und das alles nur, weil Iran und Saudi Arabien dein Aufbegehren gegen diesen miesen Diktator zu ihrem Stellvertreterkrieg machten und Russland den USA einen Haken verpassen wollte, um wieder als Weltmacht auftreten zu können. Und USA, die mit IS in Folge ihres Handelns in Irak eine ganze Region zusätzlich ins Unglück gestürzt hat. 

Es ist zum Kotzen!


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2018)

Ach auch ohne USA und Russland sind diese Leute einfach nicht in der Lage das ganze mal ohne Religion zu betrachten und rational zu handeln.


----------



## RtZk (26. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dann sind sie grundsätzlich dort, wo sie vor 2011 schon waren. Sie werden gesucht, eingesammelt und landen ohne Anklagen in Foltergefängnissen, aus denen sie nicht wieder herauskommen.
> 
> Sieben Jahre Bürgerkrieg, viele tausend Tote, mittendrin dann die Gründung von IS mit all deren üblen Machenschaften, und am Ende haste immer noch diesen verfi.kten Diktator an der Backe, den du eigentlich - und dass vollends zu Recht! - los werden wolltest. Und das alles nur, weil Iran und Saudi Arabien dein Aufbegehren gegen diesen miesen Diktator zu ihrem Stellvertreterkrieg machten und Russland den USA einen Haken verpassen wollte, um wieder als Weltmacht auftreten zu können. Und USA, die mit IS in Folge ihres Handelns in Irak eine ganze Region zusätzlich ins Unglück gestürzt hat.
> 
> Es ist zum Kotzen!



Demokratie funktioniert in den arabischen Staat schlicht nicht, man muss einfach einsehen, dass man nicht alles von uns auf sie übertragen kann, zumindest jetzt sind sie noch nicht für Demokratie bereit, Beispiel gibt es dafür unzählige.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2018)

Gewisse Gruppen mal ausgenommen, die Kurden zeigen sehr gute Ansätze.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Februar 2018)

@Tekkla
Die Motivation Russlands geht dann doch schon etwas über "einen Haken verpassen" hinaus.
Es ist nun mal seit beinahe 70 Jahren ein Verbündeter Syriens.
Natürlich geht es um Einfluss im Nahen und Mittleren Osten, um die geopolitische Position Russlands. Wenn Russland seine Verbündeten nicht schützt, hat es bald keine mehr.
Auch der Westen kennt diese Logik nur zu gut, schützt(e) so manchen Diktator (setzte ihn gar erst ein). 

Es war leider auch in diesem Fall (wie bspw. in der Ukraine) absehbar, dass die Russen reagieren würden.  Aber man hat scheinbar Russland schlicht unterschätzt, hatte geglaubt, die Russen wären noch immer zu sehr mit Interna abgelenkt und hätten auch gar keine großen Möglichkeiten für ein wirksames Eingreifen.
Nun, die Admiral Kusnezow war jetzt wohl nicht so der Bringer, aber die übrigen konventionellen Waffen taugen doch mehr als erwartet, können Kriege gewinnen.


----------



## AM1-Fan (26. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Tja. Haette Russland nicht wieder und wieder per Veto eine .............................../QUOTE]
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## JePe (27. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> @JePe vielleicht hast du auch mal einen logischen Grund, weshalb der Syrische Staat Chemiewaffen einsetzen sollte?



Ich sehe mich nicht in der Pflicht, "logische Gruende" zu liefern - ich habe auf die Untersuchungsergebnisse der UN-Ermittler verwiesen, und die scheinen sich nun wirklich sicher zu sein?

Warum al-Assad Chemiewaffen einsetzen sollte? Vielleicht, weil es billig ist und neben dem unmittelbaren militaerischen auch einen mittelbaren abschreckenden Effekt hat. Vielleicht auch aus demselben Grund, aus dem Affen Bananen mit Schale essen: weil man´s kann. Im sog. Dritten Reich (das so lange noch nicht zurueckliegt) wurden auch Verbrechen veruebt, denen ich mich rational nicht wirklich zu naehern vermag.

Hast Du denn eine nachpruefbare Quelle dafuer, dass es nicht so ist?



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> (...)ja Rußland hat aus seinen Fehlern gelernt!!
> 
> Hätte damals Rußland ein Veto in Lybien eingelegt, wäre Lybien nicht zerstört worden, und fürchterlichen Folgen für die ganze Region hätte es nie gegeben!



Ich fasse das mal zusammen:

1. Syrien und / oder Russland haben kein Gas eingesetzt.

2. Es ist richtig, der UN den Zugang zu den Kampfgebieten zu verweigern und ihr so die Moeglichkeit zu nehmen, Beweise fuer die syrische / russische Unschuld zu sammeln, weil

3. die USA Syrien / Russland ansonsten vernichten wuerden.

Ergibt das fuer Dich irgendeinen Sinn ... ? Fuer mich auch nicht.

@Topic:

Ein bisschen Frieden.

Zwischen 9 und 14 Uhr Ortszeit wird, auf russische Anordnung (interessant, wer in Syrien das sagen hat), nicht gebombt. Macht auch Sinn, die Flieger muessen ja aufgetankt werden


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Tja, würden die anderen Parteien den Krieg nicht von außen am Leben halten, müsste man gar keine russischen Flugzeuge auftanken, sondern Assad hätte ohne jene Hilfe längst gewonnen.

Aber weil das natürlich nicht sein darf, wird der Krieg weitergehen. Syrien soll halt mit aller Macht und Gewalt zum nächsten failed state im Nahen Osten werden. Zum Glück ist Russland dabei, dass zu verhindert.


----------



## JePe (27. Februar 2018)

... nur das es niemandem nuetzt. Den Russen nicht (die werden sich dort genauso abarbeiten wie in Afghanistan, wo sie auch schon Aufbauhilfe geleistet haben), den Syrern nicht (mehr Bomben, mehr Hass, mehr Bomben, ...; ein Kreislauf, der mit Schiesspulver nicht zu sprengen sein wird) und am Ende nicht einmal Dir (denn die von Dir als solche verunglimpften Sozialtouristen aus Syrien kamen erst in Scharen, nachdem Zar Wladimir der Erste mit seinen Bombardements begonnen hat).


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Stimmt, dann doch lieber als Alternative einen weiteren failed state, so wie wir schon genug im Nahen Osten haben, nach den Interventionen des Westens. Der IS ist maßgeblich nur dadurch enstanden, dass die Terroristen, dass Machtvakuum gefüllt haben, dass nach den Zusammenbrüchen der staatlichen Ordnung entstanden ist.

Aber hey, scheinbar waren der Irak, Afghanistan und Libyen noch nicht genug als abschreckendes Beispiel. 

Also machen wir den nächsten failed state. Der Westen hat ja gerade so einen guten Lauf.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2018)

Na ja, was haben denn die Russen in Afghanistan zurück gelassen, als sie in den 80ern abmarschiert sind?
eine lupenreine Demokratie?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Stimmt, weil ja die anderen Länder in der Region mit ihren demokratischen Strukturen förmlich glänzen. Mein Fehler


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2018)

Tja, so ist das eben. Wenn man nicht argumentieren kann, werden Sprüche abgeliefert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Was soll das Argument sein? Das Afghanistan keine Demokratie ist? Oh wunder, in einer Region, wo genau ein Land eine Demokratie ist. 

Die Demokratie ist im Nahen Osten nunmal die ganz große Ausnahme und die Diktatur nunmal die Regel. Das kann man jetzt persönlich gut oder schlecht finden, man sollte aber zumindest die Realitäten vor Ort sehen.

Zumal, was hat der Afghanistan-Einsatz der Sowjetunion mit Syrien zu tun? Wenn du fehlende Argumente beklagst, solltest du vielleicht selbst welche liefern.

Aber hey, wie sagt einst ein User hier im Thread : "Wenn man nicht argumentieren kann, werden Sprüche abgeliefert." 

Da kann man nur zustimmen


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2018)

Nee. Das Problem ist, dass du immer die Schuld anderen gibst, aber es im Fall Afghanistans nicht willst, denn dann müsstest du zugeben, dass die Russen keinen Deut besser sind als alle anderen.
Daher -- klar, die Amerikaner haben sich wie immer nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Ist ja nichts Neues.
Aber wo sind denn die Russen besser?
Und das Problem besteht weiterhin -- in Syrien hockt ein Diktator, der sein Volk tötet. Was soll daran gut sein, wenns so bleibt?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll das Argument sein? Das Afghanistan keine Demokratie ist? Oh wunder, in einer Region, wo genau ein Land eine Demokratie ist.



Threshold hat schon nicht völlig unrecht, die Sovjets haben damals in den 1980er Jahren überhaupt erst dafür gesorgt das die Möglichkeit bestand das Afghanistan zu einem failed state werden konnte. Schaut man sich Afghanistan vor der Putsch der afghanischen Kommunisten und dem Einmarsch der Sovjets an war es trotz Monarchie ein recht offenes und lieberal regiertes Land mit westlicher Prägung, kein Vergleich zu zum Beispiel dem harten Regime des Schah im Iran (Persien).

Aber natürlich trifft die Sovjets nicht die alleinige Schuld an dem Zustand in dem sich Afghanistan heute befindet. Hätten die USA und andere westliche Länder damals keine Waffen an die radikalen Islamisten der Taliban geliefert wäre deren Widerstand wohl gescheitert und Afghanistan wäre "einfach nur" ein weiterer sozialistischer Staat in der sovjetischen Einflussphäre geworden.
So ist Afghanistan zwar kein sozialistischer Staat geworden, aber dafür halt eine Hochburg radikaler Islamisten, was dem Westen dann etwas über ein Jahrzehnt später schön auf die Füße geklatscht ist (9/11,  Afgahanistan-Krieg, Besetzung, ect).

Man kann sich also durchaus fragen was das größere Übel gewesen wäre? Das die Sovjets Afghanistan zu einem weiterten Satelitenstaat gemacht hätten, oder das man aus dem Land ein Nest voller radikaler Islamisten gemacht hat?
Ich denke das kleinere Übel wäre damals wohl ersteres gewesen...

Gleiches gilt für Syrien, was wäre wohl, so unschön es aus der utopischen Blümchensicht der Weltverbesserung auch ist die bessere Lösung? Ein halbwegs stabiler Staat mit einem Diktator der zwar seine Regimegegner unterjocht, oder ein failed Staate ohne diesen Diktator der bester Nährboden für radikale Islamisten ist die von dort aus überall auf der Welt Menschen in die Luft sprengen / töten?

Sicher ist es irgendwo die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, aber manchmal ist es eben doch besser nur die Cholera zu haben, als die Pest.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nee. Das Problem ist, dass du immer die Schuld anderen gibst, aber es im Fall Afghanistans nicht willst, denn dann müsstest du zugeben, dass die Russen keinen Deut besser sind als alle anderen.



Was ist aus Afghanistan eigentlich nach dem Abzug geworden? Achja eine perverser Gottesstaat unter der Herrschaft der Taliban.

Wer hat eigentlich diese Kräfte so stark bewaffnet? Wer war das bloß? Hmm.



Threshold schrieb:


> Daher -- klar, die Amerikaner haben sich wie immer nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Ist ja nichts Neues. Aber wo sind denn die Russen besser?



Richtig, beide Großmächte scheißen auf Deutsch gesagt aufs Völkerrecht. Bin ich absolut bei dir.

Nur wird das ganz total einseitig betrachtet. Wo sind die Sanktionen gegen die USA für ihre Völkerrechtsbrüche? Wo ist der Ausschluss der USA aus der G8 für ihre Völkerrechtsbrüche? Wo ist die massive einseitige Berichterstattung über die USA für ihre Völkerrechtsbrüche?

Wo? Sag es mir.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das Problem besteht weiterhin -- in Syrien hockt ein Diktator, der sein Volk tötet. Was soll daran gut sein, wenns so bleibt?



Stimmt, dann lieber einen Staat ohne staatliche Strukturen, in dessen Machtvakuum eine Organisation wie der IS stößt. Darüber hinaus, wäre der Krieg in Syrien längst vorbei. Wenn er nicht von außen am Leben gehalten würde. 

Wenn dich das stört, dass setzt deine Kritik doch mal an der Stelle an.  



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Threshold hat schon nicht völlig unrecht, die Sovjets haben damals in den 1980er Jahren überhaupt erst dafür gesorgt das die Möglichkeit bestand das Afghanistan zu einem failed state werden konnte. Schaut man sich Afghanistan vor der Putsch der afghanischen Kommunisten und dem Einmarsch der Sovjets an war es trotz Monarchie ein recht offenes und lieberal regiertes Land mit westlicher Prägung, kein Vergleich zu zum Beispiel dem harten Regime des Schah im Iran (Persien).



Und wer hat in Afghanistan die radikalen Kräfte massiv aufgerüstet? Wer hat das Fundament für den Gottesstaat unter der Herrschaft der Taliban gelegt?

Du beantwortest die Frage im nächsten Abschnitt ja selbst.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber natürlich trifft die Sovjets nicht die alleinige Schuld an dem Zustand in dem sich Afghanistan heute befindet. Hätten die USA und andere westliche Länder damals keine Waffen an die radikalen Islamisten der Taliban geliefert wäre deren Widerstand wohl gescheitert und Afghanistan wäre "einfach nur" ein weiterer sozialistischer Staat in der sovjetischen Einflussphäre geworden.
> So ist Afghanistan zwar kein sozialistischer Staat geworden, aber dafür halt eine Hochburg radikaler Islamisten, was dem Westen dann etwas über ein Jahrzehnt später schön auf die Füße geklatscht ist (9/11,  Afgahanistan-Krieg, Besetzung, ect).
> 
> Man kann sich also durchaus fragen was das größere Übel gewesen wäre? Das die Sovjets Afghanistan zu einem weiterten Satelitenstaat gemacht hätten, oder das man aus dem Land ein Nest voller radikaler Islamisten gemacht hat?
> Ich denke das kleinere Übel wäre wohl damals wohl ersteres gewesen...



Richtig, manchmal muss man halt das kleinere Übel hinnehmen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für Syrien, was wäre wohl, so unschön es aus der utopischen Blümchensicht der Weltverbesserung auch ist die bessere Lösung? Ein halbwegs stabiler Staat mit einem Diktator der zwar seine Regimegegner unterjocht, oder ein failed Staate ohne diesen Diktator der bester Nährboden für radikale Islamisten ist die von dort aus überall auf der Welt Menschen in die Luft sprengen / töten?
> 
> Sicher ist es irgendwo die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, aber manchmal ist es eben doch besser nur die Cholera zu haben, als die Pest.



Nichts anderes sage ich ja. Lieber ein Syrien unter Assad, als ein weiteres Libyen oder Irak.


----------



## Kusanar (27. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...kein Vergleich zu zum Beispiel dem *harten Regime* des Schah im Iran (Persien).



Iran before the 1979 revolution revealed in photographs | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Tekkla (27. Februar 2018)

Super! Ein Regime an Fotos bzgl. der Freizügigkeit der Damenmode beurteilen, oder wie jetzt? 

Mohammad Reza Pahlavi – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nichts anderes sage ich ja. Lieber ein Syrien unter Assad, als ein weiteres Libyen oder Irak.



Und was soll sich dann ändern?
Oder glaubst du, dass Assad jetzt keine oppositionellen mehr foltert und tötet?
Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn er wieder die Kontrolle hat, wird er jeden, der nicht seiner Meinung ist, konsequent jagen und töten und dann hast du mehr Tote als während des Krieges und logischer Weise auch mehr Flüchtlinge, denn niemand wird mehr in das Land zurück kehren.
Du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass Europa noch mal 2-5 Millionen Syrien Flüchtlinge aufnehmen muss.


----------



## Kusanar (27. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Super! Ein Regime an Fotos bzgl. der Freizügigkeit der Damenmode beurteilen, oder wie jetzt?
> 
> Mohammad Reza Pahlavi – Wikipedia



Wikipedia-War? Gerne: Ruhollah Chomeini – Wikipedia


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll sich dann ändern? Oder glaubst du, dass Assad jetzt keine oppositionellen mehr foltert und tötet? Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn er wieder die Kontrolle hat, wird er jeden, der nicht seiner Meinung ist, konsequent jagen und töten und dann hast du mehr Tote als während des Krieges und logischer Weise auch mehr Flüchtlinge, denn niemand wird mehr in das Land zurück kehren.



Vor 2011 ging das auch wunderbar. Da waren die Todeszahlen auch geringer, als jetzt. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass nicht wenige Syrer den damaligen Zustand dem jetzigen vorziehen würden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst also davon ausgehen, dass Europa noch mal 2-5 Millionen Syrien Flüchtlinge aufnehmen muss.



Nur das mittlerweile die meisten europäischen Ländern von vernünftigen Regierungen gelenkt werden. Selbst die Sozialdemokraten in Dänemark haben die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Februar 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wikipedia-War? Gerne: Ruhollah Chomeini – Wikipedia


 Jo. Beide shit as hell. Was beweist das jetzt? Die Argumentationskette bisher: Shah war böse -> Du: Bild von Frauen ohne Schleicher -> Ich: Shah hat Oppositionelle aller Art erst foltern und dann verschwinden lassen -> Du: Ja was eigentlich? Sollte das heißen, dass man Chomeinis Anhänger und alle anderen Oppositionellen zu Recht so behandelt hat?


----------



## Kusanar (27. Februar 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sollte das heißen, dass man Chomeinis Anhänger und alle anderen Oppositionellen zu Recht so behandelt hat?



Maybe yes...? Es ist das verfassungsgemäße Recht eines jeden Staates, sich gegen seine Zersetzung zu wehren. Sowie es auch das Recht eines jeden Bürgers ist, gegen den Staat zu agieren wenn er nicht mehr der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung dienlich ist. Hm.
Auf jeden Fall sitzt das iranische Volk jetzt tiefer in der ******* als vorher. Man hätte das auch anders lösen können, als ein ungeliebtes System durch ein anderes ungeliebtes System zu ersetzen. Da hat man schon gewisse Befürchtungen, dass der selbe Mist sich jetzt in Syrien wiederholt. Eben auch weil sich hier wieder eine kleine Masse gegen die breite Bevölkerung durchzusetzen versucht.

Mal davon abgesehen: Hätten die USA nicht 1953 Mossadegh abmontiert, denn hätten wir vielleicht Heute eine ganz andere Situation. Auch wieder mal von Außen initiiert, wie so oft...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Threshold hat schon nicht völlig unrecht, die Sovjets haben damals in den 1980er Jahren überhaupt erst dafür gesorgt das die Möglichkeit bestand das Afghanistan zu einem failed state werden konnte. Schaut man sich Afghanistan vor der Putsch der afghanischen Kommunisten und dem Einmarsch der Sovjets an war es trotz Monarchie ein recht offenes und lieberal regiertes Land mit westlicher Prägung, kein Vergleich zu zum Beispiel dem harten Regime des Schah im Iran (Persien).



Afghanistan kann man für quasi nichts als Beispiel nehmen, außer für die *******, zu denen Einmischungen führt. Schon in die Monarchie haben die Briten fleißig reingetreten, nach ihr gab es erst einmal eine kurze Phase Demokratie, in der die Kommunisten gewählt wurden (!), ehe einige Teile der Bevölkerung möglicherweise nicht ganz ohne zusätzliche Motivation (!) den Aufstand probten und die Sowjetunion "zur Hilfe" gerufen wurde und das Land in einen Bürgerkrieg gestürzt hat...




> Gleiches gilt für Syrien, was wäre wohl, so unschön es aus der utopischen Blümchensicht der Weltverbesserung auch ist die bessere Lösung? Ein halbwegs stabiler Staat mit einem Diktator der zwar seine Regimegegner unterjocht, oder ein failed Staate ohne diesen Diktator der bester Nährboden für radikale Islamisten ist die von dort aus überall auf der Welt Menschen in die Luft sprengen / töten?
> 
> Sicher ist es irgendwo die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, aber manchmal ist es eben doch besser nur die Cholera zu haben, als die Pest.



Die Frage ist halt, ob man diese Wahl überhaupt hat? Trotz aller zwischenzeitlich erfolgter Einmischung muss man eins klar sagen: Der arabische Frühling hat nicht zuletzt auch in Syrien gezeigt, dass selbst intensiv vom Westen unterstützte Diktaturen nicht zu dauerhaft stabilen Verhältnissen führen. Also was wäre gewonnen, wenn man diesen Zustand jetzt wieder herstellt? Die positive Entwicklung in kurdischen Gebieten sowie die zwischenzeitlich stabilen Zustände in einigen west- und nordsyrischen Gegenden haben gezeigt, dass es trotz jahrzehntelanger Unterdrückung durchaus eine Basis für demokratische Strukturen gäbe, wenn die Kriegstreiber andersweitig beschäftigt oder entwaffnet sind.
Das Problem ist halt nur, dass mindestens vier Interessensgruppen das Problem mit "schickt mehr schwere Waffen" "lösen wollen". Das hat ist in Afghanistan schiefgegangen, in Lybien, in Vietnam, im Irak,... - aber man kanns ja nochmal versuchen...
Zumindest solange, bis man klarstellt, wer der Obermotz unter den Unterstützern ist.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Februar 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen: Hätten die USA nicht 1953 Mossadegh abmontiert, denn hätten wir vielleicht Heute eine ganz andere Situation. Auch wieder mal von Außen initiiert, wie so oft...


 Jepp.


----------



## acc (3. März 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sieben Jahre Bürgerkrieg, viele tausend Tote, mittendrin dann die Gründung von IS mit all deren üblen Machenschaften,



dafür das es ein bürgerkrieg sein soll, mischen aber ganz schön viele nichtsyrer mit.
Report on foreign fighters in Syria: 5 years of war, 360,000 foreign fighters -- Puppet Masters -- Sott.net

der is wurde auch nicht erst im syrischen bürgerkrieg gegründet, sondern existiert seit 2003. 
"fun fact": etliches damaliges und kommendes führungspersonal des is sass lange zeit in camp bucca (gefangenenlager der us-armee im irak) ein und wurde trotz der existenz von guantanamo wieder frei gelassen. 


die kurden werden jetzt erst mal in afrin dafür büssen müssen, dass sie sich mit den usa eingelassen und sich für deren zwecke missbrauchen lassen haben. im prinzip läuft alles gut für syrien momentan, die türken nehmen mit ihrer afrin aktion druck von der syrischen armee im norden, weil man die angebliche syrische fsa mit in die offensivre einbindet. die syrische armee hat damit mehr kapazitäten für die rückeroberung von ghouta frei, dessen befreiung wiederum darin resultiert, das man im norden mehr syrische kräfte aufbieten kann. gleichzeitig werden die kurden geschwächt und werden es später schwer haben die eroberten nichtkurdischen gebiete im osten gegen die syrische armee zu behaupten (dürfte auch ein grund sein, warum syrien/russland den türken erstmal freie hand lassen).  mit der schwäche der kurden wird es den usa schwer fallen, ihren plan mit us-stützpunkten im östlichen syrien aufrecht zu erhalten. 
momentan läuft es für syrien/russland, aber so ist das, wenn eine seite poker und die andere seite gleichzeitg schach spielt.


----------



## JePe (3. März 2018)

_Take five minutes to learn all you need in order to know that a Boeing 757 did not hit the Pentagon on September 11th 2001._

Stopped reading, started laughing. Top Quelle. Muss einfach stimmen. Alles. Echt jetzt!


----------



## Atze-Peng (8. März 2018)

acc schrieb:


> dafür das es ein bürgerkrieg sein soll, mischen aber ganz schön viele nichtsyrer mit.
> Report on foreign fighters in Syria: 5 years of war, 360,000 foreign fighters -- Puppet Masters -- Sott.net
> 
> der is wurde auch nicht erst im syrischen bürgerkrieg gegründet, sondern existiert seit 2003.
> "fun fact": etliches damaliges und kommendes führungspersonal des is sass lange zeit in camp bucca (gefangenenlager der us-armee im irak) ein und wurde trotz der existenz von guantanamo wieder frei gelassen.



Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie die jetzt IS damals als "Rebellion" und "Freiheitskämpfer" in unseren Medien bezeichnet wurden.

Noch ein "fun fact". In Irak wurden die IS-Leute ursprünglich in bestimmte Gefängnisse gesteckt um sie vor Gericht zu stellen. Merkwürdigerweise sind genau in diesen Gefängnissen regelmäßige Ausbrüche von außen organisiert worden. Danach haben die irakischen Soldaten schlicht angefangen alle IS-Leute direkt hinzurichten. Auch interessant ist, das es eine kleinere "Geheim"-Armee dort gibt, die sich ursprünglich gebildet hat um Hussein zu stürzen und deren 2. Generation dann jetzt gegen IS kämpft.




acc schrieb:


> die kurden werden jetzt erst mal in afrin dafür büssen müssen, dass sie sich mit den usa eingelassen und sich für deren zwecke missbrauchen lassen haben. im prinzip läuft alles gut für syrien momentan, die türken nehmen mit ihrer afrin aktion druck von der syrischen armee im norden, weil man die angebliche syrische fsa mit in die offensivre einbindet. die syrische armee hat damit mehr kapazitäten für die rückeroberung von ghouta frei, dessen befreiung wiederum darin resultiert, das man im norden mehr syrische kräfte aufbieten kann. gleichzeitig werden die kurden geschwächt und werden es später schwer haben die eroberten nichtkurdischen gebiete im osten gegen die syrische armee zu behaupten (dürfte auch ein grund sein, warum syrien/russland den türken erstmal freie hand lassen).  mit der schwäche der kurden wird es den usa schwer fallen, ihren plan mit us-stützpunkten im östlichen syrien aufrecht zu erhalten.
> momentan läuft es für syrien/russland, aber so ist das, wenn eine seite poker und die andere seite gleichzeitg schach spielt.



Die Kurden haben das schlicht verdient. Besonders was sie im Irak abgezogen haben war unter aller Sau. Nichts tun, nicht dem irakischen Militär helfen. Dann, wenn IS langsam geschlagen wird und die irakische Armee angeschlagen und geschwächt ist, greifen wir uns das Territorium mit dem meißten Öl, fangen an dort eine US-Botschaft zu bauen und wollen unabhängig sein - anstatt vorher Hand in Hand gegen Menschen zu kämpfen, die  Tot und Verderben über das ganze Land bringen. Hab ich kein Mitleid mit, was jetzt passiert. Selber Schuld. Dachte allerdings kurz das Irak ein zweites Jugoslawien werden könnte.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2018)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie die jetzt IS damals als "Rebellion" und "Freiheitskämpfer" in unseren Medien bezeichnet wurden.



Wo wurde denn der IS in unseren Medien als Freiheitskämpfer bezeichnet?


----------



## Atze-Peng (8. März 2018)

Als es offiziell noch keinen IS gab, sondern es alles "Freiheitskämpfer gegen Assad" waren.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2018)

Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Als es offiziell noch keinen IS gab, sondern es alles "Freiheitskämpfer gegen Assad" waren.



Tja, du hast aber von IS geredet. Der IS sind aber eher Sunniten aus dem Irak.
Und die Freiheitskämpfer waren erst mal die Syrer selbst.
Als aber die ganzen Islamisten ins Land kamen, sind die Syrer eben geflohen. Ergo gab es gar keine Freiheitskämpfer mehr als der IS auftauchte.
Am Ende war es dann wieder ein Stellvertreterkrieg wie sonst auch.


----------



## Atze-Peng (8. März 2018)

Das ist leider so nicht korrekt und schon unter den "originalen" Freiheitskämpfern gab es mehr als genügend radikale Moslems. Insbesondere die Aussagen von einem gefangen Journalisten zur damaligen Zeit sind diesbezüglich hoch interessant gewesen. Leider kann ich zu diesem spezifischen Fall keine Quelle mehr finden, da ich eine ganze Menge an gefangenen Journalisten finde.

Auch ist es mir nicht sonderlich klar, warum du Sunniten aus Irak spezifierst, da Syrien nunmal ebenfalls zu einem Großteil Sunni beinhaltet (knappe 70%, dagegen etwa 10% Shiiten). Der Isis ist ein sunnisches Phänomen. Spezifisch der Salafisten und Wahhabiten. Und diese Organisation hat sich schon weit vor den Irak-Eskalationen entwickelt. Zu denken, dass das Regional nur auf den Irak zugetroffen hat und keinerlei Ausbreitung in das direkte Nachbarland gefunden hat, halte ich für massivst naiv. Im Gegenteil, durch die radikalen Elemente in den "Freiheitskämpfern" gab es sehr starke ideologische Überschneidungen zur ISIS-Eskalation im Irak.


Und das ignoriert vorerst jegliche möglichen Geheimdienst-Einwirkungen die dort aus geopolitischen Gründen geschehen sein könnten.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2018)

Islamistische Terroristen sind recht häufig Sunniten. Frag mich aber nicht, wieso das so ist.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist und war der Syrien Krieg ein Stellveretreterkrieg.
die eine Seite hat den IS finanziert, die andere Seite Syrien. Das Volk an sich, das ja mehr Freiheiten wollte und unterdrückt wurde, hat sich aus dem Land verabschiedet und natürlich sind dann letztendlich nur noch die Islamisten übrig geblieben. Zum einen die, die schon da waren und zum anderen die, die dazu kamen.
Und Assad ist Alawit. Ist ja nichts Neues, was am Ende passiert, wenn eine Minderheit eine Mehrheit unterdrückt. Es gibt Krieg.
War bei Saddam so, ist bei Assad so, wird so weiter gehen.


----------



## RtZk (9. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Islamistische Terroristen sind recht häufig Sunniten. Frag mich aber nicht, wieso das so ist.
> Nichtsdestotrotz ist und war der Syrien Krieg ein Stellveretreterkrieg.
> die eine Seite hat den IS finanziert, die andere Seite Syrien. Das Volk an sich, das ja mehr Freiheiten wollte und unterdrückt wurde, hat sich aus dem Land verabschiedet und natürlich sind dann letztendlich nur noch die Islamisten übrig geblieben. Zum einen die, die schon da waren und zum anderen die, die dazu kamen.
> Und Assad ist Alawit. Ist ja nichts Neues, was am Ende passiert, wenn eine Minderheit eine Mehrheit unterdrückt. Es gibt Krieg.
> War bei Saddam so, ist bei Assad so, wird so weiter gehen.



Das Hauptproblem dort unten ist die Religion und so lange sie an eine Religion glauben, deren Stifter ein Pädophiler und Kriegstreiber war und dies auch gelehrt hat, so lange wird es dort auch Krieg geben. 
Es gibt und gab dort unten noch nie gemäßigte Gruppen, die Gruppen in deren Name nicht etwas mit Islam steht kannst du an einer Hand abzählen. Letztendlich sind auch die kurdischen Gruppen dort nicht besser, nichts als Terroristen, sie unterscheidet absolut nichts von Gruppen wie der Al Nusra, sie führen genauso ethnische Säuberungen durch Kriegsverbrechen: Amnesty wirft Kurden Vertreibungen in Syrien vor - WELT , der einzige Grund warum man nicht viel davon hört, ist, weil die Amis sie unterstützen. Genauso wie man nichts von den mit Sicherheit Hunderten toten Zivilisten in Rakka und Mossul gehört hat, sondern nur von Aleppo und jetzt dem Witz von Ost-Ghuta, das ein winziges Gebiet ist.
Aber von den Schreckensherrschaften in Saudi-Arabien, Katar und vielen anderen muslimisch geprägten Ländern hört man nie etwas, sind ja unsere Freunde


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aber von den Schreckensherrschaften in Saudi-Arabien, Katar und vielen anderen muslimisch geprägten Ländern hört man nie etwas, sind ja unsere Freunde



In Saudi Arabien dürfen Frauen demnächst selbst Auto fahren -- also nicht alles so schwarz malen.


----------



## Tekkla (9. März 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> deren Stifter ein Pädophiler [...] war


Die Stifter der Demokratia waren das auch...


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Saudi Arabien dürfen Frauen demnächst selbst Auto fahren -- also nicht alles so schwarz malen.



Kurz bevor die Autos ganz ohne Fahrer dürfen


----------



## RtZk (12. März 2018)

Die Türken sind nur noch wenige Kilometer von Afrin entfernt, dementsprechend dürfte die Stadt demnächst fallen. Map of Syrian Civil War - Syria news today - syria.liveuamap.com
Außerdem werden sie damit, durch ihre Scherenbewegung, den größten Teil der Enklave umschlossen haben und somit wird auch der Rest des Gebietes in kürzester Zeit eingenommen werden.
Mal schauen, wann sie auch in die andere syrische Enklave einmaschieren werden, hier wird dann interessant wie schnell die USA abziehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2018)

Viel spannender finde ich, wie lange sie die Kontrolle über diese Gebiete behalten wollen. Bislang hat Erdogan Assad keinen Krieg erklärt, aber gegen diese Aktion war die Krim-Anektion geradezu völkerrechtlich korrekt.


----------



## RtZk (17. März 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viel spannender finde ich, wie lange sie die Kontrolle über diese Gebiete behalten wollen. Bislang hat Erdogan Assad keinen Krieg erklärt, aber gegen diese Aktion war die Krim-Anektion geradezu völkerrechtlich korrekt.



Entweder dort ensteht ein Marionettenstaat oder es wird türkisches Gebiet, zurück geben werden sie diese Gebiete auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## whatever93 (17. März 2018)

Der Erdolf macht das schon.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viel spannender finde ich, wie lange sie die Kontrolle über diese Gebiete behalten wollen. Bislang hat Erdogan Assad keinen Krieg erklärt, aber gegen diese Aktion war die Krim-Anektion geradezu völkerrechtlich korrekt.



Soweit mir bekannt ist, will er ja die Kurden vernichten. Hat er das geschafft, braucht er das land ja nicht mehr. Daher kann es dann wieder zurück zu Syrien und Assad freut sich, dass er ein paar Gegner los ist, denn der schert sich ja auch keinen Deut um die Kurden in seinem Land.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2018)

Ein Volk zu vernichten kann er sich nicht erlauben und bislang hat er auch keine Anzeichen derart extremer Ambitionen gemacht. Er will die Bildung eines kurdischen Staates verhindern. Das ist aber ein andauernder Prozess, er muss permanent sicherstellen, dass Gebiete mit kurdischer Mehrheit entweder von ihm oder Assad unterdrückt werden. "Von ihm" ist auf syrischem Territorium aber keine dauerhafte Option, sondern ein Eroberungskrieg. "Von Assad" ist ebensowenig eine Option, weil man seinem erklärten Gegner nicht einfach frisch befreites Territorium übergibt. Ich bin gespannt, welchen Weg er aus dieser Situation wählt.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2018)

Tja, wenn er den Kurdenstaat verhindern will, muss er zwangsläufig auch in den Iran einmarschieren, denn da leben auch Kurden und ob die Iraner das gut finden, bezweifel ich.
Also muss er die Kurden so massiv dezimieren, dass die in den nächsten Jahrhunderten nicht mehr auf die Idee kommen, einen eigenen Staat zu fordern.
Und ob die Weltgemeinschaft da dann zugucken kann, bezweifel ich auch.
Ich finde es ja schon erschreckend, wie die Weltgemeinschaft jetzt schon zuschaut.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also muss er die Kurden so massiv dezimieren, dass die in den nächsten Jahrhunderten nicht mehr auf die Idee kommen, einen eigenen Staat zu fordern.
> Und ob die Weltgemeinschaft da dann zugucken kann, bezweifel ich auch.



Macht Erdogan doch schon in der Osttürkei. Dort wurden bereits unzählige zehntausend Kurden vertrieben und ganze Dörfer und große Teile von Städten mit kurdischer Bevölkerung völlig zerstört:

Kurden in der Turkei: Zerstorte Stadte, zerstorte Leben - taz.de

Turkei: 80 Prozent der Stadt Şırnak dem Erdboden gleichgemacht - Turkei - derStandard.at › International

In der Türkei findet seit einigen Jahre eine großangelegte Bekämpfung und Vertreibung der kurdischen Bevölkerungsgruppe statt, unter den Augen der Weltgemeinschaft und niemand protestiert dagegen.
Man kann im grunde von einer ethnischen Säuberung sprechen die Erdogan dort betreibt.
Ansiedeln tut er in diesen Gebieten übrigens neben Türken auch syrische Flüchtlinge.
Man schaut aber bei dem Thema im Westen lieber weg, weil die Flüchtlinge die dadurch entstehen schlagen ja auch nicht hier bei uns auf, die gehen meist nach Syrien, den Irak, oder Iran, in die dortigen kurdischen Gebiete.

Es löst einfach nur Brechreitz aus wenn man schaut was Erdogan da abzieht und wie der Westen einfach wegschaut, als existiere das was dort passiert garnicht.

In Syrien wird er nichts anderes machen, er wird alles dem Erdboden gleichmachen und die Kurden dort vertreiben.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2018)

Ja, aber jetzt jagt er die Kurden auch im Irak. Die gehen dann in den Iran. Erdogan wird also demnächst in den Iran einmarschieren, um die Kurden dort anzugreifen.
Diese werden dann weiter fliehen.
Aber wo soll das enden?


----------



## RtZk (18. März 2018)

Zum Glück sind die armen Kurden natürlich genauso nett und vertreiben dann ihrerseits andere Bevökerungsgruppen im Irak und in Syrien.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wo soll das enden?



Vermutlich in Madagaskar. 

Madagaskarplan – Wikipedia


----------



## blautemple (19. März 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind die armen Kurden natürlich genauso nett und vertreiben dann ihrerseits andere Bevökerungsgruppen im Irak und in Syrien.



Was ist denn das jetzt für eine hirnrissige Aussage?


----------



## Adi1 (19. März 2018)

Dort unten müsste man mal endlich Nägel mit Köpfen machen,

ein "ganz" kleiner thermonuklearer Schlag als Warnung wäre angebracht,

dazu ein Ultimatum zur absoluten Vernichtung,

wer nicht mitspielt, hat halt Pech,

anders wird diese Krisenregion niemals befriedet werden


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. März 2018)

Natürlich, ein thermonuklearer Schlag wird die Lage ganz sicher befrieden.
Der Krieg wird so lange weitergehen bis die USA halb Syrien besetzt haben und die Nato Nordsyrien unter Erdogan.
Jetzt weil Erdogan einmarschiert wird vorsichtig von Völkerrechtsbruch gesprochen, die USA existiert in den Medien gar nicht mehr, dabei beanspruchen sie illegal den Osten Syriens.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2018)

wo beansprucht die USA was?


----------



## RtZk (19. März 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was ist denn das jetzt für eine hirnrissige Aussage?



Was ist daran hirnrissig? Es ist Fakt, dass die Kurden ihrerseits ebenfalls andere Ethnien vertreiben.
Kriegsverbrechen: Amnesty wirft Kurden Vertreibungen in Syrien vor - WELT


----------



## Schaffe89 (20. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> wo beansprucht die USA was?



Denkst du die Militärbasen die sie dort errichten, sind aus Pappkarton um in ein paar Jahren wieder abzuziehen?
Dein Unwissen stellst du immer wieder unter Beweis, wieso geh ich überhaupt darauf ein, es ist doch sowieso sinnfrei.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Denkst du die Militärbasen die sie dort errichten, sind aus Pappkarton um in ein paar Jahren wieder abzuziehen?
> Dein Unwissen stellst du immer wieder unter Beweis, wieso geh ich überhaupt darauf ein, es ist doch sowieso sinnfrei.



Ach so, Militärbasen, die teuer im Unterhalt sind, sind also das Ziel der USA?
Dass die Amerikaner auch Flugzeugträger besitzen und damit jeden Ort der Erde erreichen können, klammerst du aus?
Das zeigt mal wieder deine Unwissenheit, wieso gehe ich überhaupt noch darauf ein, ist eh sinnfrei.


----------



## Adi1 (20. März 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was ist daran hirnrissig? Es ist Fakt, dass die Kurden ihrerseits ebenfalls andere Ethnien vertreiben.



Die Kurden sind halt ein Volk ohne Land,

die suchen halt ein Plätzchen Erde


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dort unten müsste man mal endlich Nägel mit Köpfen machen,
> 
> ein "ganz" kleiner thermonuklearer Schlag als Warnung wäre angebracht,
> 
> ...



Aha, du denkst also "global"? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, Militärbasen, die teuer im Unterhalt sind, sind also das Ziel der USA?



Militärbasen sind sehr teuer, trotzdem unterhalten die USA hunderte davon weltweit, der Etat von 700 000 000 000 Dollar kommt nicht von ungefähr.
Mattis sagte unverblümt, dass selbst wenn der IS geschlagen ist, die USA wegen Interessen in Syrien bleiben werden.
Deine alberne Frage, die du gestellt hast ist ein Witz, sry.



> Dass die Amerikaner auch Flugzeugträger besitzen und damit jeden Ort der Erde erreichen können, klammerst du aus?



Können die Flugzeugträger auch auf Sand und über Berge fahren?
Oder quetschen die sich durch Euphrat und Tigris?
Aber nein, ich klammere gar nichts aus, ich widerlege lediglich deinen Glauben, dass die USA da bald wieder abziehen, das werden sie nicht tun.
Wie naiv muss man eigentlich sein, oder sind die USA aus Afghanistan, Irak, Südkorea oder anderswo auf dem Planeten nach gewonnenen Kriegen wieder abgezogen?
Das wäre ja was ganz neues, auch in Deutschland sitzt die USA weiterhin mit Atombomben.

Deine Naivität ist kaum zu schlagen, könntest glatt als Militärsprecher der US Streitkräfte herhalten.
"Wir beanspruchen hier nichts, bauen nur Militärbasen, scheren uns nicht um das Völkerrecht und die Charta und bleiben hier einfach weil es uns so gefällt".

Stell dir mal vor in den USA herrscht ein von außen inszenierter Bürgerkrieg und Assad beschließt jetzt im Osten des Landes Militärbasen zu bauen.
In den USA kommt da bestimmt niemand auf die Idee dass Assad dort was beanspruchen will, nein gar nicht.
Geht ja in Syrien gar nicht um Ölfelder oder so oder um Transitstrecken für gewisse Pipelines. Nein, nein, das spielt doch alles überhaupt keine Rolle.

Es geht um Menschenrechte und darum dass die USA Demokratien aufbauen, das ist ja so wunderbar gelungen.
Schau wie demokratisch Irak, Afghanistan, Lybien, Syrien, Ukraine usw. nun sind. Keine Korruption mehr, alles wunderbar dort.
Vielen Dank an die Amerikaner die sich regelmäßig für Demos den Kopf von den Schultern ballern lassen. Danke.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Kurden sind halt ein Volk ohne Land,
> 
> die suchen halt ein Plätzchen Erde



Wenn jedes Völkchen ein Ländchen will dann haben wir bald 1000 Länder mehr in der Welt.
Die Kurden sollen sich mal ein wenig zurückhalten.
Die haben sich doch auch nur von der Merkel vor den Karren spannen lassen um den IS zu besiegen, jetzt sind sie zum Abschuss freigegeben.
Klassiker.


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aha, du denkst also "global"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo habe ich denn etwas von global geschrieben?


----------



## RtZk (21. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aha, du denkst also "global"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das für eine lächerliche Karte?
Soll das darstellen wie Saudi Arabien nach einem Einschlag von einem 50km Asteroiden aussieht oder was?


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2018)

Na ja, bei den Kurden wage ich einen dezenter Widerspruch, weil es doch deutlich komplexer ist.

Die Kurden sind eine autochrone Ethnie, am ehesten vielleicht mit den Samen in Finnland oder den Sorben in Deutschland vergleichbar, aber in ungleich größerer Bevölkerungsstärke vorhanden sind.
Letztlich siedeln die Kurden länger primär im Grenzgebiet Türkei/Iran/Irak, als dies die Türken, heutigen Iraker oder Iraner tun.
Die neuzeitlichen Themen sind u. a. auch dadurch beeinflußt worden, als dass die damaligen Kolonialmächte Frankreich und GB, 
wie auch lokale Staaten (Persien und Osmanische Reich) nach WK I sich nicht auf eine Eigenständigkeit diese Ethnie einigen konnten,
wie dies im positiven Sinne z. B. mit den baltischen Staaten oder der Tschechoslowakei geschah.

In diesem Zusammenhang -und das ist heute noch zu beobachten-betrachten sich die Kurden zwar als Volk, 
haben es aber niemals eigenständig geschafft, alle gemeinsam unter einen Hut zu bekommen und so mehr Gewichtung zu bekommen.

Mit gemäß Wicki 25 bis 30 Millionen Kurden, reden wir ja auch nicht unbedingt von einem Völkchen.
das sind mehr als Schweiz, Österreich + Benelux zusammen oder fast doppelt so viele Menschen, wie die DDR Einwohner hatte oder nur etwas weniger, als der Irak insgesamt an Einwohner hat (38 Mio.).

Von meiner persönlichen Betrachtungsweise aus sollte sich die Menschheit im 21.Jahrhundert tendenziell eher zu einem globalen Staat hin entwickeln.

Im Zuge der aktuellen Strömung wieder hin zum kleinkarierten Nationalstaatentum halte ich es für durchaus legitim, 
dass den Kurden zumindest eine interessensvertretende Autonomie im Irak und der Türkei zugesprochen wird, ähnlich wie es sich z. B. die Südtiroler im namensgebenden nördlichsten Teil Italiens erstritten haben.

Leider vermisse ich bei den aktuellen führenden Politikern in der Türkei und dem Irak die hierzu notwendige, rudimentäre Allgemeinbildung, daraus resultierende und überhaupt vorhandene intellektuelle Fähigkeit und letztlich eine global-strategische Weitsicht,
die Vorteile (höhere Arbeits- / Produktionsleistung, wirtschaftliche Entwicklung, Zufriedenheit und Loyalität zum Mutterstaat) zu erkennen - das ist eigentlich schade...


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn etwas von global geschrieben?



Der 
"ganz" kleine thermonukleare Schlag

habe ich nicht geschrieben, sondern du...

Das wäre lediglich die Auswirkung hierzu, ob das Wasser oder unbewohnte Wüste dann wäre, ist letztlich irrelevant...


----------



## compisucher (21. März 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine lächerliche Karte?
> Soll das darstellen wie Saudi Arabien nach einem Einschlag von einem 50km Asteroiden aussieht oder was?



D=150km mit 35km/s unter 42° und Gesteinsmeteorit - fast richtig erkannt


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Können die Flugzeugträger auch auf Sand und über Berge fahren?
> Oder quetschen die sich durch Euphrat und Tigris?
> Aber nein, ich klammere gar nichts aus, ich widerlege lediglich deinen Glauben, dass die USA da bald wieder abziehen, das werden sie nicht tun.
> Wie naiv muss man eigentlich sein, oder sind die USA aus Afghanistan, Irak, Südkorea oder anderswo auf dem Planeten nach gewonnenen Kriegen wieder abgezogen?
> Das wäre ja was ganz neues, auch in Deutschland sitzt die USA weiterhin mit Atombomben.



Die USA haben einen großen Stützpunkt in Katar. Die Nähe reicht meines Erachtens völlig aus.
Und wieso sollten die USA nicht Soldaten abziehen?
In Syrien ist schließlich nichts zu holen. Die Frage ist halt, ob Trump die Soldaten wieder nach Hause holt oder ob er sie da lässt, um Putin noch ein wenig zu ärgern.
Du scheinst ja immer davon auszugehen, dass die USA jeden Staat zum Bundesstaat machen zu wollen. Wo ist denn der Irak ein US bundesstaat oder Afghanistan? Wieso also sollte das mit Syrien anders ablaufen?


----------



## RtZk (21. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> D=150km mit 35km/s unter 42° und Gesteinsmeteorit - fast richtig erkannt



Und was hat das mit Atomwaffen zu tun? 
Um die Sprengkraft zu erreichen würden alle Atomwaffen der Welt nicht einmal im Ansatz genügen.
Er hat wohl eher eine kleine Atombombe gemeint...


----------



## Sparanus (21. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das wäre lediglich die Auswirkung hierzu, ob das Wasser oder unbewohnte Wüste dann wäre, ist letztlich irrelevant...



Nein, im Zusammenhang mit dem Klimawandel haben wir Platz wo das Wasser hin kann, das sonst Holland überfluten würde


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. März 2018)

False-Flag in Syrien: Russland droht den USA mit Vergeltung

Russland äußert seine Befürchtungen dass die Rebellen wieder einen Giftgasanschlag planen um ihn Assad in die Schuhe zu schieben.


----------



## Poulton (22. März 2018)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> https://www.contra-magazin.com/2018/03/false-flag-in-syrien-russland-droht-den-usa-mit-vergeltung/"]False-Flag in Syrien: Russland droht den USA mit Vergeltung[/URL]


Eine Seite von österreichischen Rechtsradikalen als Quelle. Demnächst gibt es wohl noch Links auf Altermedia oder das Blood and Honor Netzwerk, weil die Schreiben was du gerne lesen möchtest? 

Contra Magazin – Psiram
Kopp, Sputnik, Epoch Times & Co: Nachrichten aus einem rechten Paralleluniversum › Meedia


----------



## Schaffe89 (22. März 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eine Seite von österreichischen Rechtsradikalen als Quelle.



Deine Quellenkritik in allen Ehren, spielt aber für die Aussage Russlands keinerlei Rolle.
Ob das nun ein rechtsradikaler oder linksradikaler ist der die Aussagen von Russland in einem Artikel zusammenfasst, ist zumindest mir piepegal.
Ich kann da aber nicht für dich sprechen, stelle aber erneut fest, dass der Inhalt des Artikels weniger eine Rolle spielt als der der ihn geschrieben hat.
Moscow claims Syria rebels plan to 'stage' chemical attack | Daily Mail Online

"Zum Eigenverständnis heißt es bei facebook, man wolle _„schreiben, was der Mainstream verschweigt“."
_
Finde ich eine tolle Sache, solange journalistische Grundsätze beibehalten werden, du kannst das ja gerne anders sehen.
Der Psiram selbst ist ja das Machwerk von Leuten die sich ganz offenbar hinter Pseudonymen verstecken müssen, warum nur?
Hat das vielleicht damit zu tun, dass vieles was auf dieser Seite sehr umstritten ist und x Klagen gegen die Betreiber ausstehen?
Ein kurzer Blick auf das Portal genügt ja eigentlich schon damit der neutrale Beobachter folgendes feststellt: So ganz neutral ist Psiram ja eigentlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## JePe (22. März 2018)

Ein von der russischen Systempresse gesponsortes und mit "Nachrichten" versorgtes rechtslastiges Magazin berichtet, dass Herr Gerassimov - nach dem die Gerassimov-Doktrin benannt ist, in der es auch um die von Russland betriebene hybride Kriegsfuehrung geht, Desinformation also - aus einer nicht genannten, aber jedenfalls "vertrauenswuerdigen" Quelle erfahren hat, dass ...

... puh. Wo genau hast Du da gleich noch mal die EInhaltung "journalistischer Grundsaetze" entdeckt? Wurde die Quelle hinterfragt? Hat man darauf hingewiesen, dass es im russischen Interesse liegen koennte, weitere Kriegsverbrechen des Gasmanns von Damaskus schon mal auf Vorrat auf die Verschwoerungsschiene zu hieven? Nein? Hmm. Dann haben die "Journalisten" vom contra-magazin da wohl gerade Betriebsferien gemacht oder die Prawda gelesen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. März 2018)

Laut Trump will sich die USA aus Syrien zurückziehen.
Trump: "Wir werden sehr bald aus Syrien zuruckkehren" - FOCUS Online


----------



## Menthal (15. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eine Seite von österreichischen Rechtsradikalen als Quelle. Demnächst gibt es wohl noch Links auf Altermedia oder das Blood and Honor Netzwerk, weil die Schreiben was du gerne lesen möchtest?
> 
> Contra Magazin – Psiram
> Kopp, Sputnik, Epoch Times & Co: Nachrichten aus einem rechten Paralleluniversum › Meedia



Kannst du mal aufhören, andere Leute zu diffamieren ? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß ich einen Menschen antreffe, der ernsthaft PSIRAM zitiert, und es ist dein Recht, linksfaschistisch eingestellt zu sein, aber das hört bei den Rechten anderer Menschen auf. Rosa von Praunheim: Freiheit ist immer die Freiheit des Anderen, sich zu äußern. [und zwar ohne Ausgrenzung und Bestrafung].

Aber ok, Meinungsfreiheit ist sowieso ein Problem hier, hier wurden schon Leute gesperrt, weli sie den finanziellen Globalismus[also Kapitalismus] kritisiert hatten, und zwar weil dann ein paar deiner Sorte anfingen "Antisemitismus" zu schreien, und mehr nicht. Da ist der Mod dann nervös geworden und hat gehorcht.
Dabei habe ich mich damals schon gefragt, was Religion mit dem Thema Kapitalismus zu tun hatte, aber ok. Wer die Juden so an den Islam verrät und ausliefert, der muss wohl auf der anderen Seite einen raushängen.
Vielleicht ist mir auch nur entgangen, daß Hedge-Fonds und Investmentbanken bei den olivgrünen Bedenkenträgern und ihrer jugendlichen (Internet)knüppelgarde hip geworden sind.

Also meine Kurzfassung Syrien:

-Die Russen helfen ihrem schon seit längerem Verbündeten Assad
-Die Amis helfen ihrem schon seit längerem Verbündeten islamischer Terror/Islam
-Die Türken arbeiten an ihrem osmanischen Reich und möchten:
   a) ein Stücklein von Syrien abhaben, d.h. sie bleiben einfach und erobern weiter Gebiete
   b) murksen dabei ihre störende Minderheit, die Kurden weiter ab
   c) was von den Amis geduldet wird, weil es weiter Syrien destabilisieren hilft und damit Assad/Russland auf Trapp hält u. friedliche Lösungen erschwert.


So ist das da unten.


----------



## micha34 (15. April 2018)

Russland hilft sich in Syrien eher selbst.Die brauchen Syrien als Pufferzone gegen die Kriegstreiber die dort die selbe Strategie wie seinerzeit im Irak fahren.
So sind jetzt natürlich durch den letzten Raketenbeschuss gegen Assads Chemiewaffenlager und Produktionsstätten natürlich keine riesigen Giftwolken unterwegs
die eigentlich jetzt durch das Land ziehen müssten wenn solche Anlagen dem Erdboden gleich gemacht werden.
Bin gespannt ob dazu verworrene Erklärungen kommen oder eher totgeschwiegen wird.

Nachdem Assad mit russischer Unterstützung das Land soweit wieder stabilisiert hatten,möchten Andere wieder Destabilisieren.
Kriege Anzetteln und Länder überfallen gehört zur US amerikanischer Kultur.Jeder US Präsident der keine Kriege anzettelt bleibt nicht lange auf seinem Posten.


----------



## Rolk (16. April 2018)

Ich sehe nur wieder mit erschrecken wie leichtfertig manche Politiker herum Bomben, wenn sie glauben sich damit profilieren zu können. Assad hat mal wieder in einem Gebiet wo er mit konventionellen Waffen praktisch schon gewonnen hat Chemiewaffen eingesetzt. Wer es glauben will bitte, es gibt in Syrien ja nicht genügend Terror und Rebellengruppen denen man solch einen "Angriff" zutrauen könnte.^^


----------



## compisucher (16. April 2018)

Mal was anderes, älterer Artikel, aber bedenkenswert:
Weltbank berechnet die Kosten des Syrien-Kriegs | Telepolis

Für Mitte 2017 werden hier die Kosten für den Syrienkrieg auf 226 Mrd. Dollar beziffert.
Wo stehen wir jetzt? Bei 350 Mrd. $?
Egal...
Was hätte man für das Geld alles an Schulen, Unis, Krankenhäuser, Wohnhäuser und Infrastruktur da unten bauen können...


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur wieder mit erschrecken wie leichtfertig manche Politiker herum Bomben, wenn sie glauben sich damit profilieren zu können. Assad hat mal wieder in einem Gebiet wo er mit konventionellen Waffen praktisch schon gewonnen hat Chemiewaffen eingesetzt. Wer es glauben will bitte, es gibt in Syrien ja nicht genügend Terror und Rebellengruppen denen man solch einen "Angriff" zutrauen könnte.^^



Das läuft doch schon seit Jahrzehnten so.
Wenn es mal wieder Zeit für einen Angriff (gefühlt vorwiegend von den USA aus) ist, gibt´s ne Meldung/Anschuldigung das in Land x Chemiewaffen zum Einsatz kamen, und man nun zum Angriff blasen muss/darf.
Ist doch immer das selbe Spiel.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, älterer Artikel, aber bedenkenswert:
> Weltbank berechnet die Kosten des Syrien-Kriegs | Telepolis
> 
> Für Mitte 2017 werden hier die Kosten für den Syrienkrieg auf 226 Mrd. Dollar beziffert.
> ...



Davon sichert man aber keine Jobs in der US-amerikanischen und russischen Rüstungsindustrie und Flüchtlinge aus dem Nahen Osten brauchen die USA und Russland ja kaum kümmern, wenn sie flüchten dann überwiegend nach Westeuropa.
Welcher Flüchtling würde sich auch in einer Seeuntüchtigen Nussschale auf die Reise über den Atlantik begeben und nach Russland wollen auch nur wenige Flüchtlinge freiwillig (aber es gibt sie).


----------



## micha34 (16. April 2018)

Hat auch seinen Grund warum B und C Waffen allgemein "geächtet" wurden.
Die gab man eigentlich freiwillig auf da ein sinnvoller taktischer Einsatz nicht gegeben ist. Sprich,die Dinger sind nicht wirklich brauchbar,im Gegensatz zu A Waffen.

Verwender von B und C Waffen erkennt man daran,das diese auf der Pferdekutsche eine 120mm Glattrohrkanone montiert haben.


----------



## JePe (16. April 2018)

... dem wuerde ich, als Laie, widersprechen. Gerade Gase koennen taktisch durchaus "sinnvoll" sein, weil sie fluechtig sind und eher wenig Schaden an der Infrastruktur des Einsatzgebietes anrichten. Will man also z. B. Verluste an den eigenen Bodentruppen gering halten und / oder das eigene militaerische Engagement verschleiern, kann einem Gas durchaus attraktiv erscheinen.


----------



## compisucher (16. April 2018)

Für die Leidtragenden ist jede Waffe unattraktiv...


----------



## JePe (16. April 2018)

... nur sind die Leidtragenden normalerweise und ganz sicher im Syrienkonflikt nicht der Gradmesser der Handelnden.


----------



## compisucher (16. April 2018)

Das ist wohl richtig, JePe.
bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff werten,
aber ich möchte nicht zwingend lesen, dass Waffen irgendwie attraktiv wären, auch wenn ich die Intention deiner Aussage in Richtung militärischer Wirksamkeit wohlweislich verstehe und einordnen kann.

Ich habe leider per Zufall 1989 als Ersthelfer bei einem Chlorgasunfall in einem Schwimmbad mitwirken dürfen - das ist wirklich kein schönes Bild, wenn dir jemand seine verätzten und blutigen Lungenüberreste in die helfende Hand auskotzt...


----------



## JePe (16. April 2018)

Es ging mir auch nicht um eine ethische Wertung, "nur" um eine abstrakt-technische Einordnung.


----------



## JePe (16. April 2018)

Du kommst hier nicht rein - behindern Syrien und Russland die OPCW-Untersuchung in Duma?


----------



## compisucher (16. April 2018)

Komisch, USA und Co. haben Duma doch gar nicht angegriffen.
Von Damaskus Zentrum sind das weniger als 10 km über die M5/5 bis ins Zentrum nach Duma.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2018)

Schon merkwürdig. Wenn Syrien so unschuldig ist, wie Russland immer sagt, wieso kann dann nicht vor Ort ermittelt werden?
Hat Syrien doch was zu verbergen?


----------



## Adi1 (16. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat Syrien doch was zu verbergen?



Nee, der Russe,

der will nun mal nicht seine Stützpunkte verlieren


----------



## micha34 (16. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> ... dem wuerde ich, als Laie, widersprechen. Gerade Gase koennen taktisch durchaus "sinnvoll" sein, weil sie fluechtig sind und eher wenig Schaden an der Infrastruktur des Einsatzgebietes anrichten. Will man also z. B. Verluste an den eigenen Bodentruppen gering halten und / oder



Besagte Kampfstoffe sind nur keine Gase sondern liegen in flüssiger Form vor.Das "Zerstäuben" vor Ort ist ein grosses Problem was die Effizienz stark beeinträchtigt.
Gase im eigentlichen Sinn werden schon wegen den schlechten Erfahrungen im WK1 nicht genutzt.
Letztendlich ist das auch gut so.

Ich bin eher der Meinung das man weder Leute Vergasen,Zubomben oder ähnlich Schädigen sollte.Unabhängig wer da wütet.
Für keinen der Akteure zählen Menschenleben sondern nur die eigenen Interessen.
Nur die Verlierer stehen von Anfang an fest.


----------



## JePe (16. April 2018)

Pressemitteilung der OPCW vom heutigen Tage. Interessant ist Seite 2:

_The Team has not yet deployed to Douma. *The Syrian and the Russian officials who participated in the preparatory meetings in Damascus have informed the FFM Team that there were still pending security issues to be worked out before any deployment could take place.*_


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Pressemitteilung der OPCW vom heutigen Tage. Interessant ist Seite 2:
> 
> _The Team has not yet deployed to Douma. *The Syrian and the Russian officials who participated in the preparatory meetings in Damascus have informed the FFM Team that there were still pending security issues to be worked out before any deployment could take place.*_



Inwiefern ist das jetzt interessant? Die 6. Armee in Stalingrad hat halt kapituliert, aber in der Kanalisation sind vermutlich noch einige Nazis übrig, die trotzdem weiterkämpfen, da kann man halt nicht für die Sicherheit garantieren und wer will da schon verantworten dann mitteilen zu müssen das die OPCW Leute beim nehmen der Proben in Stalingrad durch versprengte Nazis umgekommen sind. 

Nein, um nochmal ernsthaft zu der Sache zu werden, man kann jetzt natürlich sagen Russland und Assad blockieren absichtlich die Untersuchungen, wäre nicht auszuschließen, aber man könnte auch durchaus annehmen das es wirklich noch nicht ausreichend sicher in Douma ist.
Um nochmal auf das obrige Beispiel von Stalingrad zurück zu kommen, zwar hat die 6. Armee Anfang 1943 offiziell in Stalingrad kapituliert, aber einige hundert bis in die tausend Soldaten haben trotzdem weiter in der Kanalisation und Kellern ausgehart und sich nicht ergeben und obwohl Stalingrad ab dem Zeitpunkt offiziell als befreit galt konnte man auch 6 Monate später immer noch nicht gefahrlos durch Stalingrads Straßen laufen, ohne befürchten zu müssen nicht aus einem Keller, oder Gullideckel herraus von Nazis erschossen zu werden.

Und ich will garnicht wissen was passieren würde wenn OPCW-Mitarbeiter beim nehmen der Proben wirklich erschossen werden würden...
Vieleicht würden wir dann lesen das Russland und Damaskus die Mitarbeiter umgebracht hätten. 

Hmm, heh Russland, wollt ihr mich eigentlich nicht offiziell einstellen, meine "Rechtfertigungen" sind irgendwie gefühlt besser als eure.


----------



## Tekkla (16. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das jetzt interessant? Die 6. Armee in Stalingrad hat halt kapituliert, aber in der Kanalisation sind vermutlich noch einige Nazis übrig, die trotzdem weiterkämpfen, da kann man halt nicht für die Sicherheit garantieren und wer will da schon verantworten dann mitteilen zu müssen das die OPCW Leute beim nehmen der Proben in Stalingrad durch versprengte Nazis umgekommen sind.



Im Kontext der hier ständig aufziehenden Wortgewitter von angeblich ständig nur lügenden Amis, Briten und anderem vermeintlichem Nato-Gsox, ist es wohltuend hervorzuheben, dass alle Seiten nur mit Wasser kochen - oder lügen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das jetzt interessant? Die 6. Armee in Stalingrad hat halt kapituliert, aber in der Kanalisation sind vermutlich noch einige Nazis übrig, die trotzdem weiterkämpfen, da kann man halt nicht für die Sicherheit garantieren und wer will da schon verantworten dann mitteilen zu müssen das die OPCW Leute beim nehmen der Proben in Stalingrad durch versprengte Nazis umgekommen sind.
> 
> Nein, um nochmal ernsthaft zu der Sache zu werden, man kann jetzt natürlich sagen Russland und Assad blockieren absichtlich die Untersuchungen, wäre nicht auszuschließen, aber man könnte auch durchaus annehmen das es wirklich noch nicht ausreichend sicher in Douma ist.
> Um nochmal auf das obrige Beispiel von Stalingrad zurück zu kommen, zwar hat die 6. Armee Anfang 1943 offiziell in Stalingrad kapituliert, aber einige hundert bis in die tausend Soldaten haben trotzdem weiter in der Kanalisation und Kellern ausgehart und sich nicht ergeben und obwohl Stalingrad ab dem Zeitpunkt offiziell als befreit galt konnte man auch 6 Monate später immer noch nicht gefahrlos durch Stalingrads Straßen laufen, ohne befürchten zu müssen nicht aus einem Keller, oder Gullideckel herraus von Nazis erschossen zu werden.
> ...



Mal ehrlich ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, was du hier historisch behauptest, ist der größte frei erfundene Bullshit den ich je gehört habe, ich glaube du hast nicht die absolut geringste Ahnung, über die Verfassung und Lage der Soldaten der 6.Armee am Tage ihrer Kapitulation. Da hat überhaupt niemand mehr gekämpft, weil man physisch, psychisch,  munitionstechnisch und in absolut erster Linie ernährungstechnisch und gesundheitlich überhaupt nicht mehr dazu in der Lage war!

Ich würde dich wirkich bitten andere Analogien zu bemühen und keine frei erfundenen oder erlogenen!


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, was du hier historisch behauptest, ist der größte frei erfundene Bullshit den ich je gehört habe, ich glaube du hast nicht die absolut geringste Ahnung, über die Verfassung und Lage der Soldaten der 6.Armee am Tage ihrer Kapitulation. Da hat überhaupt niemand mehr gekämpft, weil man physisch, psychisch,  munitionstechnisch und in absolut erster Linie ernährungstechnisch und gesundheitlich überhaupt nicht mehr dazu in der Lage war!
> 
> Ich würde dich wirkich bitten andere Analogien zu bemühen und keine frei erfundenen oder erlogenen!



Ja ja sicherlich, du scheinst es ja zu wissen. 



> Ihr definitives Ende fand die _Operation Kolzo_ erst mit der  Einstellung der Kämpfe im Nordkessel, der – mit den Resten von 21  deutschen sowie zwei rumänischen kaum mehr kampffähigen, außerdem völlig  unterversorgten Divisionen und dem General der Infanterie Karl Strecker als Kommandierendem General – am 2. Februar 1943 kapitulierte.
> 
> *Versprengte Truppenteile der Wehrmacht allerdings kämpften im Raum Stalingrad zum Teil noch bis in den März hinein.*
> 
> ...



Allerdings gab es Zeitzeugen (Rotarmisten) die davon berichtet haben das auch nach März immer wieder in der Kanalisation von Stalingrad deutsche Soldaten aufgegriffen wurden und Personen auf der Straße vereinzelt beschossen wurden, dies aber scheinbar nicht mehr offiziell dokumentiert wurde.
Aber man sieht ja, nach der Kapitulation hat "niemand" mehr gekämpft. 

Aber ja, alles "frei erfunden", weil gab ja nichts mehr zu fressen und keine Munition und nichts. Vieleicht nicht ausreichend um 100.000 Mann zu versorgen, für die paar hundert bis in die eintausend Mann die aber nach der Kapitulation noch weiterkämpften reichten die vorhanden Vorräte durchaus noch eine ganze Weile und nein, nicht alle 100.000 Mann waren ausgemergelte unterernährte Gestalten, bei der Kapitulation. Die Stäbe und Rückwärtigen Dienste waren bis zur Kapitulation noch ausreichend versorgt und verfügten noch über ausreichend Lebensmittel (auch dafür gibt es Zeitzeugenberichte), nur die zehntausenden einfachen Soldaten vorne und die Verwundeten, die waren wirklich richtig arm dran.

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung woher du deine Ansichten nimmst, aber sorry, sie sind hier der wirkliche Bullshit.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

Und du weißt ob die in Stalingrad waren oder auf der Flucht durch die Steppe um wieder Anschluss and die deutschen Linien zu finden?
Diese Fluchtgruppen sind quellentechnisch belegt, mit wirklich  hunderten von Soldaten, wie immer das die Russen auch selber einsortieren, über aktive Kampfhandlungen in der Stadt im Sinne einer Verteidigung gibt es keine Quellen, das ist einfach nur Bullshit!
Und fliehende Soldaten in der Steppe, die von der Roten Armee oder vom NKWD gejagt wurden oder "Nazi Heckenschützen" die nach deinen Angaben 6 Monate später die Stadt immer noch unsicher machten, ist ein riesen Unterschied, dazu noch erlogen und geschmacklos!


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und fliehende Soldaten in der Steppe, die von der Roten Armee oder vom NKWD gejagt wurden oder "Nazi Heckenschützen" die nach deinen Angaben 6 Monate später die Stadt immer noch unsicher machten, ist ein riesen Unterschied, dazu noch erlogen und geschmacklos!



Es gab jene Fanatiker die die Kapitulation nicht akzeptierten, oder aber fürchteten sie würden für ihre Verbrechen sowieso von den Russen umgebracht werden, die kämpften auch nach der Kapitulation weiter und waren sich auch bewusst das die Chancen zur deutschen Front zu gelangen relativ aussichtslos waren, die zum Zeitpunkt der Kapitulation schon bei Worroschilowgrad lag, etwa 250 bis 300km von Stalingrad entfernt.
Das war kein Widerstand mehr in Form eines Kessels (besetzten Gebiets), wie bis zur Kapitulation, das war eben genau das, Guerilliakampf aus dem Untergrund, aus den Ruinen der Stadt herraus.

Das ist was teilweise auch in NKWD Berichten zu finden ist, das ist was teilweise auch in Tagebucheinträgen von Rotarmisten geschrieben wird und was auch Rotarmisten in Zeitzeugenberichten berichtet haben. Das als erlogen und geschmacklos zu bezeichnen ist schon arg lächerlich.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

Dann bringe mal Belege und Quellen dafür, behaupten kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist!
Dazu hätte ich dann gerne noch die Quellen über die Verbrechen, die die Wehrmacht nach deinen Angaben in Stalingrad begangen hat?!
Und damit meine ich Verbrechen die damals international geächtet waren und von den Truppen der 6. Armee begangen wurden und nicht das was der SD irgendwo im Hinterland der besetzten Gebiete angestellt hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dann bringe mal Belege und Quellen dafür, behaupten kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist!



Bitte sehr:



> *Based on Soviet records,* *over 10,000 German soldiers continued to resist in isolated groups within the city for the next month*.Some have presumed that they were motivated by a belief that fighting  on was better than a slow death in Soviet captivity. Brown University  historian Omer Bartov  claims they were motivated by National Socialism. He studied 11,237  letters sent by soldiers inside of Stalingrad between 20 December 1942  and 16 January 1943 to their families in Germany. Almost every letter  expressed belief in Germany's ultimate victory and their willingness to  fight and die at Stalingrad to achieve that victory.[SUP][94][/SUP]  Bartov reported that a great many of the soldiers were well aware that  they would not be able to escape from Stalingrad but in their letters to  their families boasted that they were proud to "sacrifice themselves  for the Führer".[SUP][94][/SUP]
> 
> The remaining forces continued to resist, hiding in cellars and  sewers but by early March 1943, the last *small and isolated pockets of  resistance* had surrendered. According to Soviet intelligence documents  shown in the documentary, *a remarkable NKVD report from March 1943 is  available showing the tenacity of some of these German groups:** The mopping-up of counter-revolutionary elements in the city of  Stalingrad proceeded.* The German soldiers – who had hidden themselves in  huts and trenches – offered armed resistance after combat actions had  already ended. This armed resistance continued until 15 February and in a  few areas until 20 February. Most of the armed groups were liquidated  by March ... During this period of armed conflict with the Germans, the  brigade's units killed 2,418 soldiers and officers and captured 8,646  soldiers and officers, escorting them to POW camps and handing them  over.
> 
> ...



Bartovs Bücher kann ich übrigens, auch zu dem Thema, nur empfehlen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich dann gerne noch die Quellen über die Verbrechen, die die  Wehrmacht nach deinen Angaben in Stalingrad begangen hat?!
> Und damit meine ich Verbrechen die damals international geächtet waren  und von den Truppen der 6. Armee begangen wurden und nicht das was der  SD irgendwo im Hinterland der besetzten Gebiete angestellt hat.



Oh man, was soll man dazu noch sagen...

Was willst du eigentlich von mir?
In Stalingrad gab es nicht nur Wehrmacht, sondern auch unter anderem SS-Angehörige, mal davon abgesehen das es genug dokumentierte Fälle von Wehrmachtsangehörigen (allgemein) gibt die sich an den Verbrechen beteiligt haben und ich jetzt sicher nicht anfangen werde hier zu durchforsten was so im Raum Stalingrad alles und vor allem von wem, veranstaltet wurde, wo sich (zimlich sicher auch mindestens vereinzelt) Angehörige der Wehrmacht beteiligt und finden lassen werden / würden.

Wenn du mehr zu der angesprochenen Thematik haben willst wirst du dich wohl wie  jeder normale Interessierte "Laie" auch selbst durch unzählige Bücher und Zeitzeugenberichte zu dem Thema arbeiten müssen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

Schon ********, in Stalingrad gab es keine SS Truppen, abgesehen vielleicht von einzelnen Kompanien, jedenfalls ist mir quellentechnisch nichts ab bataillone größe bekannt, aber vielleicht kannst du mich aufklären mit Belegen.

Achsenmächte

    6. Armee
    die Generalkommandos des IV., VIII., XI., LI. Armeekorps und des XIV. Panzerkorps
    die 14., 16. und 24. Panzer-Division
    die 3., 29. und 60. motorisierte Infanterie-Division
    die 44., 71., 76., 79., 94., 113., 295., 297., 305., 371., 376., 384., 389. und die 394. Infanterie-Division
    die 100. Jäger-Division und das kroatische Regiment 369
    die rumänische 1. Kavallerie-Division und die rumänische 20. Infanterie-Division
    die Sturmgeschütz-Abteilung 177 und Teile der Sturmgeschütz-Abteilungen 243, 244 und 24
    5 Sturmpionierbataillone: Pionierbataillon 162, 294, 305, 336 und 389
    verschiedene logistische Truppenteile, Flak-Verbände und Bodeneinheiten der Luftwaffe
    rumänische 3. Armee
    rumänische 4. Armee
    italienische 8. Armee
    ungarische 2. Armee
    die Luftflotte 4, bestehend aus dem IV. und VIII. Fliegerkorps

Auch würde ich dann gerne die Quellen haben die ausdrücklich von der Stadt sprechen und nicht von den Fluchtgruppen die es wirklich gab im "Raum Stalingrad", und last but not least sprechen alle allgemeinen Quellen die du hier präsentierst von März , also 1-1,5 Monate nach der Kapitulation und nicht von Heckenschützen in der Stadt, 6 Monate nach der Kapitulation.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon ********, in Stalingrad gab es keine SS Truppen, abgesehen vielleicht von einzelnen Kompanien



Ich schrieb SS-Angehörige, das bedeutet, zumindest für normal denkende Menschen nicht nur kämpfende SS Verbände wie in Form der Waffen-SS sondern schließt die ganze SS Organisation ein und gerade die werden wohl auch unter anderem mit am ehsten dazu geneigt haben bis zum bitteren Ende zu kämpfen, als in russische Gefangenschaft zu gehen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch würde ich dann gerne die Quellen haben die ausdrücklich von der Stadt sprechen und nicht von den Fluchtgruppen die es wirklich gab im "Raum Stalingrad"



Hab ich dir oben genannt? Der NKWD Bericht aus dem März spricht eindeutig, auszugsweise, von "in der Stadt" und nicht vom "Umland":



> The mopping-up of counter-revolutionary elements *in the city of  Stalingrad* proceeded.







Don-71 schrieb:


> und last but not least sprechen alle allgemeinen Quellen die du hier  präsentierst von März , also 1-1,5 Monate nach der Kapitulation und  nicht von Heckenschützen in der Stadt, 6 Monate nach  Kapitulation.



Wenn du mehr zu der angesprochenen Thematik haben willst wirst du dich  wohl wie  jeder normale Interessierte "Laie" auch selbst durch unzählige Bücher und Zeitzeugenberichte zu  dem Thema arbeiten müssen, Bartov habe ich dir da schon als Ansatzpunkt genannt.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

Also alle Behauptungen ohne Substanz und Belege!


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also alle Behauptungen ohne Substanz und Belege!



Seriously?
Das in meinen Posts genannte hat schon mehr Substanz und Beleg als dein Eingangspost, der sich mit obrigen Angaben widerlegen lässt, du Genie:



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, was  du hier historisch behauptest, ist der größte frei erfundene Bullshit  den ich je gehört habe, ich glaube du hast nicht die absolut geringste  Ahnung, über die Verfassung und Lage der Soldaten der 6.Armee am Tage  ihrer Kapitulation. *Da hat überhaupt niemand mehr gekämpft, weil man  physisch, psychisch,  munitionstechnisch und in absolut erster Linie  ernährungstechnisch und gesundheitlich überhaupt nicht mehr dazu in der  Lage war!*
> 
> Ich würde dich wirkich bitten andere Analogien zu bemühen und keine frei erfundenen oder erlogenen!



Und nur weil ich nicht mal eben mit dem Internet zu allen Punkten ein paar anschauliche Quellen herzaubern kann (die es schlicht nunmal nicht in dem Umfang zu dem Thema gibt), aber mit Bartov einen Ansatzpunkt genannt habe über den man entsprechende offene Belege nachforschen kann, das es auch nach März noch vereinzelten Widerstand in der Stadt gab, heißt das nicht das wie du mir hier zu unterstellen versuchst alles frei erfundene Amenmärchen und Lügen wären, so wie deine "Lüge" das niemand mehr nach der Kapitulation in der Stadt gekämpft habe, obwohl schon nur der Auszug des NKWD Berichts explizit von Widerstand in der Stadt nach der Kapitulation spricht.

Das war jetzt auch das letzte was ich dazu sagen werde, weil es:

a) extrem vom Thema abweicht
b) nichts mehr dazu zu sagen gibt

*edit* Und ob es nun 6 Monate waren, oder nur 5, oder auch nur 4 Monate nach der Kapitulation gewesen sind will ich mich auch nicht 100% darauf festlegen. Ich habe in Erinnerung das ein Zeitzeuge mal was von einem ausgehobenen Widerstandsnest 6 Monate nach der Kapitulation gesagt hat, letztlich ist es aber auch für den Zusammenhang / Vergleich irrelevant, da in jedem Fall noch geraume Zeit nach der Kapitulation und trotz "offizieller Befreiung" nachweislich Widerstand da war und darum ging es bei dem Vergleich zu Syrien  und Douma letztlich eigentlich auch im Kern.


----------



## JePe (17. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das jetzt interessant?



Insofern, als dass sich hier, mal wieder, das typische Muster der russischen Desinformation findet. Erst wird abgestritten (Nein, wir verhindern den Zugang nicht; dass ist eine Erfindung der Briten), dann gelogen (das ist die Folge des Bombardements vom Samstag) und schliesslich wird das Offensichtliche zugegeben, aber umgedeutet (Ja, wir verhindern den Zugang, aber es ist zu eurem Besten). Das war so auch zunaechst bei den ueblichen Verdaechtigen - RTDeutsch, sputnikfakenews & Co. - nachzulesen, war dann aber ploetzlich verschwunden.

Inzwischen wird den OPCW-Experten uebrigens fuer Mittwoch der Zugang in Aussicht gestellt. Bis dahin soll die russische Armee das Gebiet gesaeubert gesichert haben. Als amuse-gueule wurde den Experten angeboten, ihnen 22 handselektierte Zeugen vorzustellen.

P. S. Was den Vergleich mit Stalingrad angeht - Russland feiert sich selbst dafuer, dass Duma seit Tagen befreit sei und es auf den Strassen allenfalls jubelnde Syrer gaebe. Sicher genug fuer Kamerateams, aber zu gefaehrlich fuer die OPCW?


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Das erste was im Krieg verloren geht, ist die Wahrheit...

Strategisch gesehen müsste doch gerade auch Russland ein vitales Interesse haben, ihre eigene Unschuld in dieser Causa zu beweisen.
Nicht, um zwangsweise vor der (westlichen) Welt besser dazustehen, sondern um noch mehr politische Kontrolle über Syrien zu haben.


----------



## JePe (17. April 2018)

... aber nur, wenn man selbst und / oder al-Assad unschuldig ist. Und irgendwie ist das Muster auch hier immer dasselbe: Einkesselung, Beschuss und Bombardement und am Ende werden die verbliebenen Kaempfer mit Gas vertrieben oder getoetet, um sich selbst einen langen und womoeglich verlustreichen Haeuserkampf zu ersparen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

Jeremy Corbyn (Labor) hat eben im britischen Parlament gesprochen (wurde gerade auf Phoenix übertragen) und er wirft Theresa May vor das sie die Luftschläge auf Syrien vorgezogen hat um sie nicht vom Parlament bestätigen lassen zu können, wirft ihr also vor das Parlament ausgehebel zu haben.
Hmm, ja warum macht man denn sowas.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Strategisch gesehen müsste doch gerade auch Russland ein vitales Interesse haben, ihre eigene Unschuld in dieser Causa zu beweisen.



Das Verhalten Russland zeigt aber, dass sie sehr schuldig sind und erst mal alles vertuschen müssen, bevor andere nachschauen können.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Werter JePe,
dies ist auch meine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung, aber wir beide können es final nicht beweisen - leider...

Ich halte es ebenso persönlich, allerdings aus der technischen Betrachtungsweise heraus, für nahezu ausgeschlossen, 
dass irgendeine Rebellengruppe logistisch in der Lage ist, Giftgas gleich welcher Art herzustellen oder gar über einen längeren Zeitraum sachgerecht zu lagern.


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich halte es ebenso persönlich allerdings, aus der technischen Betrachtungsweise heraus, für nahezu ausgeschlossen,
> dass irgendeine Rebellengruppe logistisch in der Lage ist, Giftgas gleich welcher Art herzustellen oder gar über einen längeren Zeitraum sachgerecht zu lagern.



Mit Sicherheit nicht ohne Hilfe.


----------



## JePe (17. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jeremy Corbyn (Labor) hat eben im britischen Parlament gesprochen (wurde gerade auf Phoenix übertragen) und er wirft Theresa May vor das sie die Luftschläge auf Syrien vorgezogen hat um sie nicht vom Parlament bestätigen lassen zu können, wirft ihr also vor das Parlament ausgehebel zu haben.
> Hmm, ja warum macht man denn sowas.



Weil das zu den Ritualen der parlamentarischen Demokratie gehoert. Die Regierenden agieren, die Opponierenden kritisieren sie dafuer. Eine Aussage darueber, was in Duma passiert ist, trifft es eher nicht; allenfalls darueber, ob britisches Recht eingehalten wurde oder nicht. Und darueber befinden im Zweifel britische Gerichte. Die AfD duenstet im Bundestag auch allerlei aus, wass keiner Ueberpruefung standhaelt.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Na ja, wenn ich mir die landläufigen Bilder von Ost-Ghuta so anschaue, wüsste ich nicht, wo da noch Strom + Klimageräte für Kühlung herkommen sollte.
Von Bunkeranlagen zum Schutz gegen die ganzen Luftangriffe und Artillerie-Bombardements mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn ich mir die landläufigen Bilder von Ost-Ghuta so anschaue, wüsste ich nicht, wo da noch Strom + Klimageräte für Kühlung herkommen sollte.
> *Von Bunkeranlagen zum Schutz gegen die ganzen Luftangriffe und Artillerie-Bombardements mal ganz abgesehen.*



Ghuta, aber auch andere Städte, soll im Laufe der Jahre komplett untertunnelt worden sein, wurde auch immer mal wieder vereinzelt am Rande von westlichen Medien angeschnitten.
Genug Zeit hatte man ja um Tunnel zu graben.

Die Kurden haben das auch als Problem bei der Rückeroberung der Städte, bis Rakka, vom IS bezeichnet. Du hast eine Straße erobert und durch die Tunnel sind dann wieder IS-Anhänger im Rücken aufgetaucht und haben sie von hinten beschossen und selbst nachdem man Städte erobert hatte gab es immer noch Widerstand die Tunnelnetzwerke nutzten um sich in den Städten zu bewegen und mit Guerillataktiken zuzuschlagen.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

OK, ist ein Argument...

einen Sinn darin, dass die Rebellen vor Ort (ich schreibe nicht vom IS) eigene Bevölkerung/Anhänger mit Giftgas zu quälen, erkenne ich trotzdem nicht.
Da wäre eine Abschreckungseinsatz gegen die anstürmenden Assad-Truppen, so lange es noch möglich war und so pervers es klingt, doch sinnvoller gewesen, oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Verhalten Russland zeigt aber, dass sie sehr schuldig sind und erst mal alles vertuschen müssen, bevor andere nachschauen können.



Wozu braucht es dann noch Beweise und Untersuchungen? Wenn schon das „Verhalten“ zeigt, ob jemand schuldig ist oder nicht.

Fäll geklärt. Der Russe wars. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich halte es ebenso persönlich, allerdings aus der technischen Betrachtungsweise heraus, für nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass irgendeine Rebellengruppe logistisch in der Lage ist, Giftgas gleich welcher Art herzustellen oder gar über einen längeren Zeitraum sachgerecht zu lagern.



ISIS Used Chemical Arms at Least 52 Times in Syria and Iraq, Report Says - The New York Times 



compisucher schrieb:


> einen Sinn darin, dass die Rebellen vor Ort (ich schreibe nicht vom IS) eigene Bevölkerung/Anhänger mit Giftgas zu quälen, erkenne ich trotzdem nicht.



Nicht? So kann man den Westen immer wieder zu Angriffen provozieren. 

Der letzte Gasangriff kam ja genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, als der US-Präsident erklärt hat, sich aus Syrien zurückzuziehen. 

Zufälle so schön, man könnte es sich nicht ausdenken  



compisucher schrieb:


> Da wäre eine Abschreckungseinsatz gegen die anstürmenden Assad-Truppen, so lange es noch möglich war und so pervers es klingt, doch sinnvoller gewesen, oder?



Seitdem Russland Syrien militärisch unterstützt, haben die Terroristen keine Chance mehr auf einen Sieg. Wollen wir hoffen, dass dieser Krieg bald beendet ist. Dafür müsste der Westen und die Golfstaaten nur mal langsam aufhören, diesen Krieg von außen am Leben zu halten (also genau das, was sie sonst Russland in der Ostukraine vorwerfen).


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Yepp, 
wobei der IS dank Schwarzerdölgeld via Türkei und die riesige Stadt Mossul mit entsprechender Infrastruktur in seinen "Glanzzeiten" besaß.
Logistische Vorteile, die jene zersplitterten Rebellengruppen in Syrien wohl nie hatten.
Ich will und kann den Einsatz durch diese Rebellengruppen auch nicht ausschließen - woher auch, wäre ja anmaßend - nur eben die Wahrscheinlichkeit spricht eher dagegen.

Das Provokationsszenario wäre eine Möglichkeit, doch es dürfte auch diesen Rebellen klar sein, dass der "Westen" nicht wirklich Lust hat, den Konflikt mit Bodentruppen gegen Russen eskalieren zu lassen.
Da wäre dann eher die Hoffnung aus so was der Vater des Gedankens.

Nun ja, der Appell an den Westen, sich nicht mehr einzumischen, muss man dann auch auf Russland, Iran, Türkei, Hisbollah, Israel und gefühlt weitere 101 Akteure ausweiten...

Man erinnere sich dezent daran, wie alles 2011 begann, Eltern und Freunde protestierten gegen die Verhaftung von Kindern wegen präpubertären Schmierereien 
und anschließend wurden diese Eltern und Freunde von den Geheimdienstschergen Assads zu Tode gefoltert...

Der Bürgerkrieg -aktiv wie passiv- wird erst dann aufhören, wenn Assad eine tote Randnotiz der Geschichte sein wird...


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Der Bürgerkrieg -aktiv wie passiv- wird erst dann aufhören, wenn Assad eine tote Randnotiz der Geschichte sein wird...



Nicht zwingend, musst nur mal nach Lybien schauen. Gadaffi tot, Land zersplittert, IS präsent, immer wieder Kabelein und Zusammenstöße zwischen den Stämmen (die sich nicht einigen können). Lybien ist momentan nur auf dem Papier noch ein Staat.
Assads verschwinden in Syrien würde sehr wahrscheinlich auch nichts wirklich besser machen, dazu sind einfach viel zuviele unterschiedliche interne wie externe Interessengruppen aktiv und gibt es einfach keine Oposition im Land die einig genug wäre und vor allem die politische und militärische Macht hätte die Lücke dann zu füllen (wenn man mal von islamischen Extrimisten absieht).


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Yepp, wobei der IS dank Schwarzerdölgeld via Türkei und die riesige Stadt Mossul mit entsprechender Infrastruktur in seinen "Glanzzeiten" besaß.
> Logistische Vorteile, die jene zersplitterten Rebellengruppen in Syrien wohl nie hatten.



Den IS gibt es auch in Syrien immer noch. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich will und kann den Einsatz durch diese Rebellengruppen auch nicht ausschließen - woher auch, wäre ja anmaßend - nur eben die Wahrscheinlichkeit spricht eher dagegen.



Richtig, es wäre anmaßend nur aufgrund von Vermutungen, irgendwelche Schlüsse zu ziehen.

 Aber für die drei Großmächte USA, GB und FR reichen Vermutungen aus, um einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriff gegen Syrien zu starten. 

Zumal selbst wenn es harte Fakten gäben *würde*, daraus kein allgemeiner Angriffsgrund hergeleitet werden kann. Wie man es dreht und wendet. Die „Verteidiger“ des Völkerrechts haben es selbst gebrochen.

Alles natürlich nur für die „gute“ Sache. Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel und so 



compisucher schrieb:


> Das Provokationsszenario wäre eine Möglichkeit, doch es dürfte auch diesen Rebellen klar sein, dass der "Westen" nicht wirklich Lust hat, den Konflikt mit Bodentruppen gegen Russen eskalieren zu lassen.
> Da wäre dann eher die Hoffnung aus so was der Vater des Gedankens.



Tja, wenn man sonst nichts mehr hat, greift man auch nach dem dünnsten Strohhalm.



compisucher schrieb:


> Nun ja, der Appell an den Westen, sich nicht mehr einzumischen, muss man dann auch auf Russland, Iran, Türkei, Hisbollah, Israel und gefühlt weitere 101 Akteure ausweiten...



Soweit ich weiß, handelt Russland auf Einladung der syrischen Regierung. Also rechtmäßig. 

Israel befindet sich mit Syrien nach wie vor im Kriegszustand (soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe). Insofern wären israelische Angriffe auch völkerrechtlich gedeckt.



compisucher schrieb:


> Man erinnere sich dezent daran, wie alles 2011 begann, Eltern und Freunde protestierten gegen die Verhaftung von Kindern wegen präpubertären Schmierereien und anschließend wurden diese Eltern und Freunde von den Geheimdienstschergen Assads zu Tode gefoltert...



Damit muss man wohl in einer Diktatur rechnen. Trotzdem war das Land vor 2011 nicht im Krieg, es war nicht in Schutt und Asche, 500.000 Menschen, die jetzt tot sind, lebten noch und generell war Syrien noch eines der liberaleren Länder im Nahen Osten. 

Vielleicht dämmert es den Leute ja mal langsam, dass es trotz Diktatur damals besser war, als heute.



compisucher schrieb:


> Der Bürgerkrieg -aktiv wie passiv- wird erst dann aufhören, wenn Assad eine tote Randnotiz der Geschichte sein wird...



Das wird nicht passieren. Zumal niemand ein Interesse an einem weiteren failed state, wie Afghanistan, Irak oder Libyen haben kann.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Das mit dem Aufhören meinte ich anders, die syrische Bevölkerung ist gespalten und wird es so lange sein, so lange Assad da ist.
Ob es irgendwann nur noch passiven Widerstand gibt oder sonst was, wird nichts an dem Riss verändern, der durch alle Schichten geht.

Syrien wird erst dann wieder eine Chance haben, wenn alles alte abgeschüttelt ist.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

> Damit muss man wohl in einer Diktatur rechnen. Trotzdem war das Land vor 2011 nicht im Krieg, es war nicht in Schutt und Asche, 500.000 Menschen, die jetzt tot sind, lebten noch und generell war Syrien noch eines der liberaleren Länder im Nahen Osten.
> 
> Vielleicht dämmert es den Leute ja mal langsam, dass es trotz Diktatur damals besser war, als heute.



Zynischer und verachtender geht es aus dem warmen Sessel des Westens geschrieben wohl nicht mehr, wobei der Schreiber natürlich alle Rechte einer freien Demokratie für sich selber genießt und auch beansprucht.
Sollen doch die Araber in Dikatatur leben, mit den Grenzen die 1919 willkürlich gezogen worden sind!
Man sieht doch deutlich, dass die Gebilde Syrien und Libyen so nicht aufrechtzuerhalten sind aus ethnisch religiösen Gründen und aus dieser Erkenntnis heraus sollen es es dann menschenverachtende Diktaturen mit Folterkeller und Giftgas richten.

Gratuliere zu der Einstellung!

Edit:



> Syrien wird erst dann wieder eine Chance haben, wenn alles alte abgeschüttelt ist.



Auch ohne Assad wird es mehr als schwierig, gemäßigte Suniten, radikale Suniten, Alawiten, Christen und Kurden unter einen Hut zu bringen, gerade mit einer Turkei die ein sunitisch geprägtes Syrien möchte und die Kurden völlig ausschalten will.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2018)

Klar, weil ein heiles Land und lebende Menschen, zynisch und verachtend sind. Dann doch lieber 7 Jahre Krieg, ein Land in Schutt und Asche und 500.000 Tote 

Soviel dazu, wer hier aus dem warmen Sessel heraus zynisch und verachtend ist.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

Ach ja,

zu Tode gefolterte Menschen in Syrien (Assad), Libyen (Gadaffi), Irak (Sadam Hussein), Afghanistan (Taliban), dazu kamen im Irak noch Giftgas gegen Kurden, aber hey alles heile Länder gewesen, da soll sich der einzelne mal nicht so haben mit dem zu Tode foltern und das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker, gilt natürlich nur dann, wenn der oder die folternden Machthaber damit einverstnaden sind!

Komischerweise ist zu den Bürgerkriegsauswirkungen mit den Toten in Europa nicht gekommen, als die Menschen durch ihre Selbstbestimmung Ende der 80er, Anfang der 1990er Jahre versucht haben den Eisernen Vorhang und damit Komminismus und Sozialismus zu überwinden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2018)

Klar und weil diese Dikatoren Menschen töten, greift dann der Westen ein und tötet noch mehr Menschen, um die Dikatoren davon abzuhalten, Menschen zu töten.

Geniale Logik.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

Der Westen hat in Syrien gar nicht eingegriffen, erst als es den Islamischen Staat gab, hat man einzelne Gruppen unterstützt und komme mir nicht mit dem Märchen es war anders und Saudi Arabien gehört zum Westen!

Im eigentlichen Sinne geht es darum, dass du hier versuchst, Menschen Rechte oder Handlungen abzusprechen, die du für dich selbst als völlig normal betrachtest und auch beanspruchst, das ist zynisch und verachtend!


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2018)

In Syrien nicht, aber in den anderen von dir genannten Ländern. 

Alleine im völkerrechtswidrigen Irakkrieg wurden Schätzungen zufolge 500.000 Menschen ermordet.

Neue US-Studie: Im Irak-Krieg starben 500.000 Menschen - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Aber hey, immerhin konnte man Sadam Hussein davon abhalten, sein Volk zu ermorden. Diese Aufgabe hat ihm Amerika abgenommen. Und heute ist der Irak (so wie Afghanistan oder Libyen) ja eine reines Erfolgsmodel. Also schnell diesen Erfolg auch auf Syrien übertragen, oder wie?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> 
> zu Tode gefolterte Menschen in Syrien (Assad), Libyen (Gadaffi), Irak (Sadam Hussein), Afghanistan (Taliban), dazu kamen im Irak noch Giftgas gegen Kurden, aber hey alles heile Länder gewesen, da soll sich der einzelne mal nicht so haben mit dem zu Tode foltern und das Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker, gilt natürlich nur dann, wenn der oder die folternden Machthaber damit einverstnaden sind!



Und wer hat die ganzen Mist da unten überhaupt erst begünstigt?
Staaten wie Frankreich, Deutschland, England, Russland, USA ect. die fleißigst die über Jahrzehnte Technologie und Anlagen nach dort verkauft haben um Chemische Waffen zu entwickeln / produzieren, die Diktatoren hoffiert und gestützt haben, solange es denn eigenen wirtschaftlichen wie (geo)politischen Interessen diente (siehe z.B. Iran, siehe Afghanistan, siehe Irak, Francospanien, usw.) und die keine Probleme damit haben das an nahezu jeden Rüstungsgüter verkauft werden der dafür Geld bezahlt und die Augen da zumachen wo es die eigenen Interessen schneidet (siehe z.B. Saudis in Jemen), aber die auf der anderen gottverdammten Seite sich hinstellen und Du! Du! Du! mit dem Finger wedeln und sich entrüstet geben wenn diese Autokraten und Diktatoren dann das ganze Zeug auch mal einsetzen / benutzen, oder eigene Interessen tangieren, wie in der Ukraine, wie in Syrien, usw.

Das doch scheinheilig und absolut eckelhaft, da zu glauben und so zu tun als würde es an den entscheidenen Stellen in unserem politischen System wirklich irgend jemand darum gehen was dort unten wirklich mit den Menschen passiert.
Es geht primär um gottverdammte wirtschaftliche und (geo)politische Interessen und wenn man da gleichzeitig das Bild der "Humanität" bemühen kann ist das doch wunderbar, aber am Ende nur in weiten Teilen Fassade.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Komischerweise ist zu den Bürgerkriegsauswirkungen mit den Toten in Europa nicht gekommen, als die Menschen durch ihre Selbstbestimmung Ende der 80er, Anfang der 1990er Jahre versucht haben den Eisernen Vorhang und damit Komminismus und Sozialismus zu überwinden.



Hätte die DDR Rückendeckung aus Moskau gehabt (das schon viel zu sehr mit seinen eigenen internen Problemen beschäftigt war) wäre das ganze wohl hier alles andere als friedlich geworden.
Anders ausgedrückt, im Grunde zimlich viel Glück das es in der DDR 89 und an vielen anderen Stellen so friedlich über die Bühne ging.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2018)

Der Aufstand vom 17. Juni 1953 oder der Prager Frühling 68 haben doch gezeigt, dass die sozialitischen Hardliener im Zweifel keine Probleme mit Gewalt gegen Demonstrierenden haben. Und wie Nightslaver sagt, hätte die DDR aus Moskau Rückendeckung bekommen, dann hätte sie auch geschossen. 

Das sie dazu bereit sind, hat die DDR jeden Tag an ihrer Grenze bewiesen. Wir hatten Glück, dass Gorbatschow an der Macht war und nicht z.B. Breschnew.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

Ich verteidige nicht den Irak Krieg!

Was ich dir vor Augen führen will, ist deine zynische und menschenveachtende Antwort auf compisuchers post



> Man erinnere sich dezent daran, wie alles 2011 begann, Eltern und Freunde protestierten gegen die Verhaftung von Kindern wegen präpubertären Schmierereien und anschließend wurden diese Eltern und Freunde von den Geheimdienstschergen Assads zu Tode gefoltert...


deine Antwort


> *Damit muss man wohl in einer Diktatur rechnen*. Trotzdem war das Land vor 2011 nicht im Krieg, es war nicht in Schutt und Asche, 500.000 Menschen, die jetzt tot sind, lebten noch und generell war Syrien noch eines der liberaleren Länder im Nahen Osten.



Super also weil die Diktatoren mit Folter und massiven Druck ein Land zusammenhalten, sollen sich die Menschen die darin leben, mal nicht so haben und auf solche Dinge wie freie Meinungsäußerung und friedliches demonstrieren natürlich verzichten, weil ist ja Dikatur, aber du selber nimmst diese Rechte völlig selbstverständlich für dich war!
Und mit ein paar Folter Toten muss man dann halt leben, ist ja nur irgendein Anonymus der zu blöd war, weil er wußte ja, dass er in einer Diktatur lebt.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Ich denke beides ist zu verachten, die Diktatur wie den Krieg.
Und wir alle in unseren rosaroten Wattebällchen eingelullt können uns kaum vorstellen, was das alles bedeutet - vielleicht zum Glück...

Syrien selbst ist uraltes Kulturland der Menschen und somit auch ein Schmelztiegel vieler Volksgruppen und Religionen.
Getoppt wird das durch diverse Interessenslagen von außen, USA, Russland, Frankreich, GB, Iran, Türkei, Saudi-Arabien und Israel um mal die in meinen Augen hauptsächlichen Akteure zu nennen.

Mit den diversen Kulturen kommt noch ein ganz anderes Mächteverständnis der lokalen Bevölkerung zum tragen, meist clan- oder ethnien- oder religionsverbunden (oder alles drei zusammen) 
ist das jetzt nicht wirklich der Nährboden für eine allgemeines Demokratieverständnis westlicher Prägung.

Ich persönlich bin der Auffassung, auch neue Grenzziehungen würden eher das Thema verhärten.
Eine halbwegs faire Autonomieregelung verbunden mit der Verpflichtung sich zusammenzuraufen (ohne Waffen) würde evtl. den Lernprozess in Richtung (Basis-)Demokratie anstoßen, 
ohne von Heute auf Morgen traditionelle Stammesstrukturen vor den Kopf zu stoßen.

Mit physischer oder psychischer Gewalt als solcher, sei es von der Assad-Diktatur aus oder von außen aufgedrängter und belehrender Struktureinrichtung wurde noch nie ein innerer Staatskonflikt beendet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich dir vor Augen führen will, ist deine zynische und menschenveachtende Antwort auf compisuchers post



Das Wort das suchst, heißt pragmatisch.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Super also weil die Diktatoren mit Folter und massiven Druck ein Land zusammenhalten, sollen sich die Menschen die darin leben, mal nicht so haben und auf solche Dinge wie freie Meinungsäußerung und friedliches demonstrieren natürlich verzichten, weil ist ja Dikatur, aber du selber nimmst diese Rechte völlig selbstverständlich für dich war!



Nö, sie können jederzeit dagegen rebellieren (wie in Syrien geschehen), aber sie müssen dann nicht überrascht tun, dass besagter Diktator, der schon vorher nicht als Menschenfreund aufgefallen ist, im Angesicht seines eigenen Machtverlustes (und den Tod anderer Kollegen vor Augen) dann entsprechend reagiert. Das Assad sagt, na gut, hier habt ihr jetzt Demokratie, ihr wollt es ja so, damit war halt einfach nicht zu rechnen.

Und da muss sich jeder Rebell selbst fragen, ob es das wert war um den Preis eines zerstörten Landes und über 500.000 Toter zu rebellieren oder ob das Leben vor 2011 nicht doch besser war. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und mit ein paar Folter Toten muss man dann halt leben, ist ja nur irgendein Anonymus der zu blöd war, weil er wußte ja, dass er in einer Diktatur lebt.



Man sollte zumindest so viel Realismus an den Tag legen und die eigenen Situation und die Folgen des eigenen Handels bedenken. 

Wie gesagt, dass arabische Herrschafter so reagieren, ist wenig verwunderlich. Damit hätte man rechnen müssen.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

@Don-71: 
Danke für die Verteidigung meines Geschreibsels.
Ich verstehe dennoch sehr gut die Intention Kaarzuos, der, wie ich glaube uns sagen möchte, besser in einer Diktatur zu leben als einen fatalen Krieg zu führen.

Nun, an einem gewissen Punkt wird die Diktatur unerträglich.
Meine Frau ist noch 2 Jahre vor Grenzöffnung aus der DDR geflohen, weil sie sich persönlich in ihrer Freiheit, ihren christlichen Glauben auszuüben, eingeschränkt fühlte.
Manche verstehen das, andere nicht - und beide Ansichten sind richtig und falsch, je nachdem an welchem Ufer man steht...

Aber -und jetzt kommt der eigentliche Punkt- nichts ist wichtiger, als die persönliche Freiheit des Menschen und jegliche Einschränkung wird unweigerlich zum Konflikt führen.
Manche werden aggressiv=Krieg, manche weichen aus=Flucht, manche verweilen und fressen alles in sich hinein=subversiv, letztlich gibt es die Mitläufer=arrangieren sich; alle vier Aktionen werden die Seele des einzelnen Menschen auffressen.

So lange wir selbst nicht ein Mindestmaß an Freiheit für andere Menschen wollen, werden wir nie die Mechanismen von Gewalt unter einer Diktatur verstehen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wer hat die ganzen Mist da unten überhaupt erst begünstigt?
> Staaten wie Frankreich, Deutschland, England, Russland, USA ect. die fleißigst die über Jahrzehnte Technologie und Anlagen nach dort verkauft haben um Chemische Waffen zu entwickeln / produzieren, die Diktatoren hoffiert und gestützt haben, solange es denn eigenen wirtschaftlichen wie (geo)politischen Interessen diente (siehe z.B. Iran, siehe Afghanistan, siehe Irak, Francospanien, usw.) und die keine Probleme damit haben das an nahezu jeden Rüstungsgüter verkauft werden der dafür Geld bezahlt und die Augen da zumachen wo es die eigenen Interessen schneidet (siehe z.B. Saudis in Jemen), aber die auf der anderen gottverdammten Seite sich hinstellen und Du! Du! Du! mit dem Finger wedeln und sich entrüstet geben wenn diese Autokraten und Diktatoren dann das ganze Zeug auch mal einsetzen / benutzen, oder eigene Interessen tangieren, wie in der Ukraine, wie in Syrien, usw.
> 
> Das doch scheinheilig und absolut eckelhaft, da zu glauben und so zu tun als würde es an den entscheidenen Stellen in unserem politischen System wirklich irgend jemand darum gehen was dort unten wirklich mit den Menschen passiert.
> ...



Also das mit der DDR oder allgemein den ehemaligen Warschauer pakts staaten außen vor gelassen (man bedenke auch die Solidarnosc Bewegung), gebe ich dir in vielem Recht, allerdings glaube ich , dass viele oder fast alle sich im Westen gar nicht im klaren waren, um was es auf der arabischen Halbinsel überhaupt geht. Die haben die Machthaber damals ab den 1950er und 1960er Jahren als normal angesehen und mit diesen Geschäfte gemacht, auch im Sinne des Ost West Konflikts
Nenne mir doch mal ein Bericht oder Reportage, aus den 1960er, 1970er und 1980er Jahren, wo auf den Unterschied zwischen Suniten und Chiiten eingegangen wird oder die völlig andere Gesellschaftsform der Araber durch ihre Stammes und Familien Organisation?! Ich kenne da keine.

Das was sich in den letzten 70 Jahren dort abgespielt hat, deckt eigentlich jetzt erst das tiefe Zerwürfnis unter den arabischen Staaten auf, der "Konfessionskrieg" zwischen Chiiten und Suniten, m.M. nach dreht sich darum mittlerweile alles und das wurde die letzten 70 Jahre Stück für Stück durch die einzelnen Kriege und auch Radikalisierung aufgedeckt/zugespitzt. Dazu kommt, das die letzten 5 Jahre auch noch die Türkei als sunitischer Player mit eingestiegen ist. Im Grunde genommen ein völliges Chaos, an dem der Westen bestimmt nicht unschuldig ist, aber bestimmt auch nicht alleine schuldig. Die eigentlichen Probleme exitieren unter den arabischen Staaten und ihren verschiedenen "Konfessionen".
Jetzt haben sich zwei bzw. drei Machtzentren herauskristallisiert, der Iran,  Saudi Arabien und die Türkei, wobei bei der Türkei nicht wirklich klar ist, was sie eigentlich will. Abseits davon spielen die Kurden mit ihren Autonomiebestrebungen, die es seit mehr als 100 Jahren gibt auch noch eine Rolle.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das der Westen alles seit Irak I (Iran Irak Krieg) auf dem Schirm hatte.


----------



## OField (17. April 2018)

Syrien-Krieg: Auch der Westen tragt Schuld - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Hätte so einen Artikel im Spiegel nicht erwartet, aber vielleicht schätze ich den Augstein falsch ein.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Yepp, gar nicht so schlecht, der Artikel.
Beleuchtet er immerhin einen Teil der Wahrheit.


----------



## micha34 (17. April 2018)

Wo schon mal das Thema Diktatur und Demokratie angesprochen wurde.

Die USA als amtlich anerkannte "Vorzeigedemokratie" hält sich doch auch nur durch erhebliche staatliche Gewalt zusammen.Paramilitärische Polizeikräfte werden ebenso genutzt wie in teilen des Landes die Todesstrafe. Derjenige der Mitspielt hat wenig zu befürchten,ethnische "Problemzonen" werden bei Bedarf behandelt.
Wenns sich gerade anbietet auch unter vorgeschobenen Terrorgesetzen in Guantanamo und ähnlich gastlichen Orten. das es hier und da mal wieder einige Tote gibt
was hin und wieder auch zu sog. Rassenunruhen führt ist der normale Alltag im Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten.

Tja,Rassenunruhen und die zugehörenden Macht und Führungsansprüche inkl. religiösen Eifer haben zum Zusammenbruch des Vielvölkerstaat "Jugoslavien" geführt
weil dort auch zusammengepresst wurde was nicht zusammen gehört.
Ähnliches wird jetzt auch in Deutschland versucht und womöglich ist der Ausgang dieses Experiment ebenso unschön.

Ein Trost besteht immerhin: "Darwin wirds schon Richten".


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2018)

Was haben die USA mit Jugoslawien zu tun?
In den USA wird nichts "zusammengepresst". Das ist ein Einwanderland und das wird immer so bleiben, da kann Trump machen, was er will.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was haben die USA mit Jugoslawien zu tun?
> In den USA wird nichts "zusammengepresst". Das ist ein Einwanderland und das wird immer so bleiben, da kann Trump machen, was er will.



Off-Topic Beitrag und sogar noch Trump irgendwie mit eingebaut.

Da kann man sich moralisch überlegen auf die Schulter klopfen


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Na ja, unsere Wahrnehmung der USA ist (wie auch vice versa) sehr durch die Medien und vor allem auch durch diverse Crime Serien geprägt.

Es ist durchaus richtig, dass es  in bestimmten Gegenden (Detroit+Cleveland ist krass) ratsam ist, Nachts nicht zu Fuss zu gehen, aber das kennt man aus einzelnen Ecken im Ruhrgebiet oder sonstwo in D. auch schon.

Ich habe 2 Jahre bei Sacramento in einem Multikultiviertel mit hohem Afroamerikanischen und Latino-Anteil gelebt und zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Waffe, Verbrecher oder aggressiven Polizisten gesehen.
Das sind alles Leuz wie du und ich, gehen zur Arbeit oder zur Schule und haben eben die üblichen amerikanischen Freizeitaktivitäten.

Viel schlimmer sind eigentlich diese rechtsradikalen + bewaffneten Unabhängigkeitsfanatiker irgendwo in Kentucky oder sonst wo in den Blue Mountains.
da wohnen praktisch ausschließlich Weisse und genau die haben - warum auch immer - einen unbändigen Hass vor allem auf Schwarze.
Mutmaßlich haben die noch nie einen live gesehen...

Die haben aber ein echt starkes Drogen-Problem, was bei Vielen, auch ehemals Gutbürgerlichen in Beschaffungskriminalität endet.
Das ist eigentlich das große Hintergrundthema zu der dämlichen Trump-Mauer und ja, über Mexico kommt der Großteil des Mistkrautes rüber...

Das mit der staatlichen Gewalt ist relativ, die einzelnen Bundesstaaten sind sehr unabhängig, das ferne Washington hat kaum was zu sagen.

Oder ums mal hier ins Forum passend zu bringen: FarCry5 ist extrem überspitzt und karikierend und realitätsfern und in Montana hast du die Flinte wg. dem Bären im Auto und nicht wg. christlichen Fanatikern...


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2018)

Off-Topic. Könnten wir bitte zu Syrien zurückkehren? 

Über die amerikanischen Innenpolitik + die amerikanische Gesellschaft können wir gerne in einem seperaten Thread diskutieren.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Alles gut, hast ja recht...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> ... dem wuerde ich, als Laie, widersprechen. Gerade Gase koennen taktisch durchaus "sinnvoll" sein, weil sie fluechtig sind und eher wenig Schaden an der Infrastruktur des Einsatzgebietes anrichten. Will man also z. B. Verluste an den eigenen Bodentruppen gering halten und / oder das eigene militaerische Engagement verschleiern, kann einem Gas durchaus attraktiv erscheinen.



Insbesondere wenn in Gebieten, in denen man per Definition keine Freunde sieht, aber die Feinde zahlreiche leicht befestigte Stellungen und in ihrer Lage nicht exakt bekannte Tunnel gebaut haben. Gas wirkt zuverlässig bis in den Keller, wenn kein aufwendiger Schutz besteht.




micha34 schrieb:


> Besagte Kampfstoffe sind nur keine Gase sondern liegen in flüssiger Form vor.Das "Zerstäuben" vor Ort ist ein grosses Problem was die Effizienz stark beeinträchtigt.
> Gase im eigentlichen Sinn werden schon wegen den schlechten Erfahrungen im WK1 nicht genutzt.
> Letztendlich ist das auch gut so.



Die meisten Giftangriffs-Vorwürfe in Syrien laufen auf Chlor hinaus. Das ist ein Gas und die im ersten Weltkrieg herrschten andere Bedingungen (geringer Abstand zwischen schmalen Fronten, keine Angriffe gegen primär zivile Ziele, kein luftgestützten Einsätze).
Im übrigen waren die Erfahrungen im ersten Weltkrieg mit Gas-Mörsergranaten gut genug, dass alle Nationen auch im zweiten Weltkrieg entsprechende Pläne hatten. Die Militärmanöver waren nur zu dynamisch für deren Einsatz und bei Angriffen auf zivile Ziele ging es trotz 0 Rücksicht auf Menschenleben immer vor allem um die Zerstörung von Infrastruktur, wofür Gas nicht geeignet ist.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, um nochmal ernsthaft zu der Sache zu werden, man kann jetzt natürlich sagen Russland und Assad blockieren absichtlich die Untersuchungen, wäre nicht auszuschließen, aber man könnte auch durchaus annehmen das es wirklich noch nicht ausreichend sicher in Douma ist.
> ...
> Und ich will garnicht wissen was passieren würde wenn OPCW-Mitarbeiter beim nehmen der Proben wirklich erschossen werden würden...
> Vieleicht würden wir dann lesen das Russland und Damaskus die Mitarbeiter umgebracht hätten.



Ich bin sicher, dass die NATO-Staaten militärisch hinreichend gehärtete Teams bereitwillig in eine gemeinschaftliche Mission entsendet hätten, wenn Assad und Putin um eine Widerlegung der Angriffsthesen gebeten hätten. Stattdessen blockiert Putin Untersuchungen von nicht rein russischen Teams nach Möglichkeit und faselt was von fehlender Sicherheit für Krisenregions-Experten in gepanzerten Fahrzeugen, während die gleiche Sicherheit für Zivilisten, Siegesfeiern und Fernsehteams vollkommen ausreicht...
Heißt nicht, dass Giftgas eingesetzt wurde und schon gar nicht von wem - ist aber ein sehr deutliches Zeichen dafür, wer keine Aufklärung möchte und sei es nur um diejenigen zu ärgern, die Fakten bevorzugen.



> Hmm, heh Russland, wollt ihr mich eigentlich nicht offiziell einstellen, meine "Rechtfertigungen" sind irgendwie gefühlt besser als eure.


Upgrade vom Putinversteher zum Putin(v)erklärer? 




compisucher schrieb:


> Das erste was im Krieg verloren geht, ist die Wahrheit...
> 
> Strategisch gesehen müsste doch gerade auch Russland ein vitales Interesse haben, ihre eigene Unschuld in dieser Causa zu beweisen.
> Nicht, um zwangsweise vor der (westlichen) Welt besser dazustehen, sondern um noch mehr politische Kontrolle über Syrien zu haben.



Russland hat 100% Kontrolle über Assad, da gibt es nichts zu steigern. Umgekehrt gibt es keine Schuldvorwürfe gegen Russland (sondern nur gegen Assad) => passt hinten und vorne nicht, deine Argumentation.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Putin in sämtlichen anderen Konflikten mit russischer Beteiligung der letzten Jahrzehnte ebenfalls keine großes Interesse an Aufklärung zu haben schien, sondern eher im Gegenteil viel Freue an Verwirrspielen. Egal ob England, Krim, MH317 oder Georgien, immer gab es eine Blockadehaltung und meist mehrere grundverschiedene Märchengeschichen nacheinander. Die primären Ziele russischer Militär-/Geheimpolitik scheinen Machtdemonstration und Schädigung der NATO-Partner zu sein. In dem man diese vorführt, erreicht man beides auf relativ sichere und einfache Art und Weise.




compisucher schrieb:


> Ich halte es ebenso persönlich, allerdings aus der technischen Betrachtungsweise heraus, für nahezu ausgeschlossen,
> dass irgendeine Rebellengruppe logistisch in der Lage ist, Giftgas gleich welcher Art herzustellen oder gar über einen längeren Zeitraum sachgerecht zu lagern.



Siehe oben: Das (angeblich) meist genutzte Gift in Syrien ist Chlor. Einfach zu beschaffen, selbst aus Haushaltsmitteln einfach zu erzeugen und ohne Aufwand abseits der individuellen Verpackung leicht zu lagern. Die wesentlich seltener angenommen militärischen Kampfstoffe hat Assad früher in großer Menge selbst in waffenvorbereiteter Form hergestellt und gelagert. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass Rebellen nenneswerte Mengen selbst produzieren können (auch wenn rein statistisch ein paar der alten Produzenten heute Rebellen sein werden und die Herstellung kleinerer Mengen unter unsicheren Bedingungen z.T. bewältigbar sein könnte), aber sie sind mit Sicherheit in der Lage, erbeutete Chemiewaffen zu handhaben. Umgekehrt ist seit Einschreiten der UNO auch Assads Zugang zu diesen Stoffen eingeschränkt, so dass man eigentlich nur noch aus den verfügbaren Verbreitungsmethoden Rückschlüsse ziehen kann - ohne Hubschrauber, Jet oder vergleichsweise große Raketensysteme (respektive großkalibriger Artillerie, zu der ich in Syrien aber noch nicht einmal Vorwürfe gehört habe) lässt sich Gift fast ausschließlich in Suizidangriffen freisetzen. Und letzteres auch nur in befriedeten Regionen mit freien Straßen. Der Zugang von Rebellengruppen zu allen vieren ist minimal.




compisucher schrieb:


> Eine halbwegs faire Autonomieregelung verbunden mit der Verpflichtung sich zusammenzuraufen (ohne Waffen) würde evtl. den Lernprozess in Richtung (Basis-)Demokratie anstoßen,
> ohne von Heute auf Morgen traditionelle Stammesstrukturen vor den Kopf zu stoßen.



Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte...
...wenn er jetzt noch erklärt, wie man dutzende bewaffnete Gruppierungen zu einer unbewaffneten Regierung zusammen bringt. Alles andere ist nämlich so alter Kaffee, dass selbst Assad ja "nur gegen bewaffnete Terroristen" vorgeht.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Nenne mir doch mal ein Bericht oder Reportage, aus den 1960er, 1970er und 1980er Jahren, wo auf den Unterschied zwischen Suniten und Chiiten eingegangen wird oder die völlig andere Gesellschaftsform der Araber durch ihre Stammes und Familien Organisation?! Ich kenne da keine.



Kenne allgemein wenige Berichte aus den 60ern/70ern/80ern, habe aber zu Hause National Geographics mit Berichten aus den 50ern und zum Teil 40ern und 30ern über diverse heutige ...stans, die arabische Halbinsel und den Nahen Osten. Weder Kultur noch Struktur noch Probleme dieser Regionen waren prinzipiell unbekannt, nicht einmal auf politischer Ebene wie das Geschachere um die Grenzen des Iraks oder das britische "Konfliktmangement" zwischen einheimischen Palästinensern und einwandernden Zionisten in den 30ern beweisen.
Aber es war den verantwortlichen einfach egal, was die Leute vor Ort für Wünsche haben bzw. wenn man mal an irgendwas anderes als den eigenen Einfluss gedacht hat, dann wusste der wahre Kolonialist sowieso selbst am besten, was für diese Regionen "gut" ist.



> Das was sich in den letzten 70 Jahren dort abgespielt hat, deckt eigentlich jetzt erst das tiefe Zerwürfnis unter den arabischen Staaten auf, der "Konfessionskrieg" zwischen Chiiten und Suniten, m.M. nach dreht sich darum mittlerweile alles und das wurde die letzten 70 Jahre Stück für Stück durch die einzelnen Kriege und auch Radikalisierung aufgedeckt/zugespitzt.



Der Konflikt ist fast so alt wie der Islam (genauer: Es ist eine Generatino jünger als Mohammed selbst) und hat im Laufe der Jahrhunderte zu zahlreichen Kriegen geführt. Lediglich die europäische und amerikanische Einmischung hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten zugenommen und dabei u.a. mit der bewährten Grenzziehungsmethode ein paar dieser Konflikte zu Bürgerkriegen gemacht.
Was eine relative junge Entwicklung der letzten Jahre (nicht Jahrzehnte) ist: Sowohl Saudi Arabien als auch der Iran (letzterer "mal wieder") haben ein Niveau erreicht, auf dem sie nicht länger mit sich selbst ihrer Relation zum/Abhängigkeit vom Westen beschäftigt sind, sondern auf dem sie als Regionalmacht vermehrt Einfluss auf kleinere Nachbarn ausüben wollen. Auf die gleichen kleinen Nachbarn...



> Ich glaube nicht, dass das der Westen alles seit Irak I (Iran Irak Krieg) auf dem Schirm hatte.



"Der Westen" hat Irak I, Irak II, Irak III, Afhganistan II (und in Teilen I) und Israel selbst initiiert sowie sämtliche Diktatoren, deren Systeme Grundlage des arabischen Frühlings waren, hoffiert. Unsere Politiker sind nicht so blöd, dass sie gar keine der Konsequenzen gesehen hätten. Sie sind nur so ignorant respektive so menschenverachtend, dass es ihnen das wert war.


----------



## Poulton (17. April 2018)

OField schrieb:


> Syrien-Krieg: Auch der Westen tragt Schuld - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Hätte so einen Artikel im Spiegel nicht erwartet, aber vielleicht schätze ich den Augstein falsch ein.


Das ist kein Artikel sondern eine Kolumne. Der Unterschied sollte bekannt sein.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Nur so viel, Schwimmbadchlor musst du unter 50° lagern, waffenfähiges Chlor tust du Gutes daran, es stehts deutlich unter 20° zu halten, sonst bekommst du selbst ein nettes Problem.
Letztere Temp. kann man in dem Klima von Syrien ohne Kühlung nicht lagern und schon gar nicht aus Haushaltsmitteln herstellen.

Und ach so, Schuldvorwürfe:
Wer wenn nicht die Russen hätten genug Kapital und die logistische Möglichkeit, einem gewissen Assad bei der Herstellung bestimmter Stoffe in seinem zusammengeschossenen Land zu helfen?


----------



## Kusanar (17. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was haben die USA mit Jugoslawien zu tun?



Lol... einfach nur mal den Satz in Google eingegeben, und dann wird mir das hier ausgespuckt: "Der Staat Jugoslawien stand dem strategischen Entwurf der USA im Wege" | Telepolis


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein Einwanderland und das wird immer so bleiben, da kann Trump machen, was er will.



Hat Trump eigentlich schon mal jemand gesagt das er selbst Nachfahre eines Einwanderes ist? Manchmal könnte man meinen das er das irgendwie nicht wüsste. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Upgrade vom Putinversteher zum Putin(v)erklärer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seit wann bin ich den Putinversteher nur weil ich halt "Im Zweifel für de Angeklagten", ein grundlegendes Prinzip des Rechtsstaat, anwende? 
Solange Russland, oder Assad, oder jedem anderen, nicht zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden kann, oder zumindest ein handfester Indizienbeweis erbracht werden kann, werde ich sicher nicht ein endgültiges Urteil fällen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat Trump eigentlich schon mal jemand gesagt das er selbst Nachfahre eines Einwanderes ist? Manchmal könnte man meinen das er das irgendwie nicht wüsste.



Auch wenn das schon wieder Off-Topic ist, sind die Vorfahren von Herrn Trump legal in die USA eingereist oder nicht? 

Warum der Hinweis auf seine Vorfahren seinem Engagement gegen illegale Einwanderung entgegenstehen sollen, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## micha34 (17. April 2018)

Mein Ansinnen waren lediglich Beispiele wie und wodurch ein Staat auseinander fliegen kann und womit man Anderswo einen zusammenhält.

Eine Verbindung zwischen USA und Jugoslavien zu bekommen war nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

@  ruyven_macaran

Ich gebe dir ja in den meisten Punkten recht, nur wo hat der Westen Irak II und Afghanistan II iinitiiert .
Bei Irak II hat der Irak Kuwait besetzt und bei Afghanistan II hat vorher 9/11 stattgefunden, deren Protagonisten und Drahtzieher alle Schutz und voll umfänglich "Bewegungsfreiheit" in Afghnistan hatten, von wo aus das ganze seinen Anfang nahm. Genauso war der Irak I Krieg alles andere als vom Westen initiiert, Chuzestan und Schatt al-Arab haben sehr wenig mit dem Westen zu tun.



> Lol... einfach nur mal den Satz in Google eingegeben, und dann wird mir das hier ausgespuckt: "Der Staat Jugoslawien stand dem strategischen Entwurf der USA im Wege" | Telepolis



Die nächste Verschwörungstheorie von einem "Verschwörungs" Medium, schon mal was von Srebrenica gehört und wer diesen Genuzid veranstaltet hat. Es ist immer wieder lustig wie seit Jahren der Kosovo Krieg von einer gewissen Klientel instrumentalisiert wird, die 4 Jahre davor aber komplett unter den Tisch fallen gelassen werden!


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @  ruyven_macaran
> 
> Ich gebe dir ja in den meisten Punkten recht, nur wo hat der Westen Irak II und Afghanistan II inszeniert.
> Bei Irak II hat der Irak Kuwait besetzt und bei Afghanistan II hat vorher 9/11 stattgefunden, deren Protagonisten und Drahtzieher alle Schutz und voll umfänglich "Bewegungsfreiheit" in Afghnistan hatten, von wo aus das ganze seinen Anfang nahm.



Man hat die Bedingungen dafür in Afghanistan doch selbst mitgeschaffen und dann zu sagen, ja aber wir mussten doch darauf reagieren ist albern.
Etwa so als würde ich sagen, ja ich habe einige Infanterie-Minen vergraben, nach dem Krieg tritt ein Zivilist drauf, na dann muss ich doch darauf reagieren und sie später ausbudeln. Aber das da ein Zivilist draufgetreten ist, dafür kann ich nichts, ich hab sie doch blos verbudelt um meinen Feind zu treffen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

In welcher Form waren die Taliban Herrscher in Afghanistan gezwungen Bin Laden/al-Qaida und seinen Ausbildungslagern Schutz und materielle Unterstützung zu geben?

Wenn von diesen Lagern ein Terrror Angriff mit 3000 Toten ausgeht, übrigens sind am 9/11 auch nach dem WWII die meisten Deutschen an einem Tag umgekommen, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn der Angriffene mit seiner Allianz und seinem Arsenal vorbeikommt, um mal nach dem Rechten zu sehen.
Übrigens gab es noch Dutzende Terror Angriffe davor, die von diesen Ausbildungslagen ausgingen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In welcher Form waren die Taliban Herrscher in Afghanistan gezwungen Bin Laden und seinen Ausbildungslagern Schutz und materielle Unterstützung zu geben?



Warum hatten die Taliban den Kontrolle über Afghanistan? Weil die USA mit ihrer Unterstützung selbiger ihnen dort zur Macht verholfen haben nur um zu verhindern das die UDSSR, die das Land unter ihre Kontrolle bringen wollten und den Putsch der dortigen Kommunisten durch ihren Einmarsch unterstützen, dor Fuß fassen.

Man hat also billigend in Kauf genommen das dann halt radikalislamische Terroristen die Kontrolle über Afghanistan haben, Hauptsache es sind keine Kommunisten.
Man hat den Mist also mit verursacht, das es überhaupt in der Form zu 9/11 kommen konnte, genauso wie man halt auch in Syrien mit Schuld an der Situation hat das der IS dort solche Geländegewinne machen konnte und wütete.

Und warum die Taliban Al-Quida unterstüzt haben? Nun vermutlich weil beide zimlich ähnliche Ansichten hatten? Beides radikale islamistische Gruppen sind?


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

Was ändert das an dem Terroranschlag 9/11 und das Bin Laden/al-Qaida Schutz durch ein staatliches System hatten?

Wenn man als staatliches System so handelt und 3000 Todesopfer durch ein Terroranschlag mitzuverantworten hat, muss man auch mit den Konsequenzen leben. Die bedeuten bei diesem Ausmaß meistens Krieg.



> Warum hatten die Taliban den Kontrolle über Afghanistan?



Diese Frage habe ich überhaupt nicht gestellt, sie ist für meine Frage auch eher völlig irrelevant, es geht nicht darum, das die Taliban die Macht hatten in Afghanistan, sondern dass sie einen Terroranschlag mit 3000 Toten unterstützt haben! Ist das so schwer zu vestehen?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Frage habe ich überhaupt nicht gestellt, sie ist für meine Frage auch eher völlig irrelevant, es geht nicht darum, das die Taliban die Macht hatten in Afghanistan, sondern dass sie einen Terroranschlag mit 3000 Toten unterstützt haben! Ist das so schwer zu vestehen?



Natürlich spielt es eine Rolle, die Situation wäre vermutlich nie eingetreten hätte man nicht vorher die Bedingungen dafür geschaffen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. April 2018)

So langsam flippe ich aus, das befreit doch nicht davon, dass sie einen Terroranschlag mit 3000 Toten Vorschub geleistet haben. (Eigene Handlung)

Anderes historisches Beispiel:
Die herrschende Meinung der historischen Zunft ist sich darüber einig, dass es ohne den Versailler Vertrag nicht zur Nazi/ Hitlers Machtergreifung gekommen wäre, sind nun die Versailler Vertragsmächte schuld am Holocaust im 3. Reich?
Oder war das nicht viel mehr die Handlung von den jeweiligen Nazis, auch wenn der Versailler Vertrag mit die Grundlage dazu gelegt hat, dass sie überhaupt an die Macht gekommen sind!

Gehe mal in dich und überlege wie du hier argumentierst!

Dieser einseitige anti Amerikanismus ohne Sachverstand ist langsam beschämend!


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich spielt es eine Rolle, die Situation wäre vermutlich nie eingetreten hätte man nicht vorher die Bedingungen dafür geschaffen.



Die Kausalität ist jetzt aber sehr, sehr weit hergeholt, findest du nicht auch?


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2018)

Ist stimmt zwar das die USA Mitschuld an der heutigen Lage in Syrien, Irak und Afghanistan sind, aber Terrorismus und Gräueltaten  sind damit nicht zu rechtfertigen. Die sind durch nichts zu rechtfertigen... weil es meistens Unschuldige trifft.


----------



## micha34 (17. April 2018)

Für den Terrorist ist der Andere der Terrorist.
Seit Anbeginn der Menschheit gibts solche Territorial und Machtkämpfe.
Scheint ein normales menschliches Verhalten zu sein und zu dessen Natur gehören.
Auch wenns erstmal haarsträubend anhört.
Ist evtl eine natürliche Regelung des Populationsbestand und selektiert die Stärkeren aus.
Das Phänomen ist ja auch nicht regional begrenzt sondern erfasst in verschiedenen Intervallen alle Bevölkerungsgruppen auf diesem Planet.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2018)

Das es schon immer kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen gab stimmt. Macht es aber nicht besser...



micha34 schrieb:


> Ist evtl eine natürliche Regelung des Populationsbestand und selektiert die Stärkeren aus.


Und solche Aussagen machen mich nachdenklich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nur so viel, Schwimmbadchlor musst du unter 50° lagern, waffenfähiges Chlor tust du Gutes daran, es stehts deutlich unter 20° zu halten, sonst bekommst du selbst ein nettes Problem.
> Letztere Temp. kann man in dem Klima von Syrien ohne Kühlung nicht lagern und schon gar nicht aus Haushaltsmitteln herstellen.



WTF? Chlor ist ein Gas, dass du bei beliebigen Temperaturen (naja - zumindest bis 100 °C) in Druckgasflaschen lagern kannst. Und eine Unterscheidung in Chlorbildende Chemikalien in "Schwimmbad" und "waffenfähig" wäre mir auch neu, mit einer etwas stärkeren Säure (wie sie zum Standardrepertoire von Reinigungsfirmen gehört) kannst du aus beinahe jeder chlorigen Reinigungs-/Bleich-/Desinfektionslösung größere Mengen Chlorgas freisetzen. Da gibt es mehr als genug Beispiele tödlicher Haushaltsunfälle und zumindest anekdotenhaft gibt es auch Berichte von eifrigen Putzfrauen, die mittels Chlorknallgas ganze Gebäudeetagen weggeputzt haben.

Chlorhaltige Verbindungen nach deutschem Recht sicher zu lagern mag (u.a. genau deswegen) etwas komplexer sein, aber das wird Personen die auf Waffeneinsatz aus sind nicht tangieren.



> Und ach so, Schuldvorwürfe:
> Wer wenn nicht die Russen hätten genug Kapital und die logistische Möglichkeit, einem gewissen Assad bei der Herstellung bestimmter Stoffe in seinem zusammengeschossenen Land zu helfen?



"wenn nicht" ist arg hypotethisch, denn Russland kann ziemlich viel. Bei "wer neben" würde in Bezug auf Chlor jeder bessere Bau- oder Großmarkt reichen, von einem Poolreinigungsunternehmen ganz zu schweigen. Bei komplexen chemischen Kampfstoffen sollte die Frage auch eher "wer würde" lauten und bezogen auf Assad kämen zumindest der Iran, die Türkei und Nordkorea auf die Liste. Bei geringen Mengen (und bislang waren es immer sehr lokale Vorfälle) können dank zahlreicher Geheimdienste und eben der Tatsache, dass der Verbleib eines Teils syrischer Lagerbestände ungeklärt ist, beinahe jeder in Frage kommen. Ausdrücklich eingeschlossen nichtpolitischer Gruppen alias Waffenhändler.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat Trump eigentlich schon mal jemand gesagt das er selbst Nachfahre eines Einwanderes ist? Manchmal könnte man meinen das er das irgendwie nicht wüsste.



https://www.changingworld.com/media...eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/V/-/V-038_4_2.jpg



> Seit wann bin ich den Putinversteher nur weil ich halt "Im Zweifel für de Angeklagten", ein grundlegendes Prinzip des Rechtsstaat, anwende?
> Solange Russland, oder Assad, oder jedem anderen, nicht zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden kann, oder zumindest ein handfester Indizienbeweis erbracht werden kann, werde ich sicher nicht ein endgültiges Urteil fällen.



In der Gegend gibt es mittlerweile nur noch Angeklagte.
Und verdammt wenig Unschuldige 




Don-71 schrieb:


> So langsam flippe ich aus, das befreit doch nicht davon, dass sie einen Terroranschlag mit 3000 Toten Vorschub geleistet haben. (Eigene Handlung)



"eigene Handlung"? "Vorschub geleistet"?
Gut, sie haben mal jemanden beherbergt, der eine Organisation anführte, deren Mitglieder für 9/11 verantwortlich waren. Ob er persönlich was damit zu tun hatte, wurde bis heute nicht abschließend geklärt und die direkte US-Beteiligung am Krieg in Afghanistan war 1-2 Jahre alt, ehe auch nur diese Zeile feststand. Zum Zeitpunkt des Angriffes gab es dagegen nichts weiter als die Beschuldigung Dubbyas, OBL wäre Schuld mit der anhängenden Forderung "sofortige Auslieferung". Es darf bezweifelt werden, dass die Taliban sonderlich viel von Rechtsstaatlichkeit verstehen, aber nicht einmal nach deutschem Recht wäre ein Gehorchen legitim gewesen. Als Krönung wäre noch anzumerken, dass der genaue Aufenthaltsort OBLs zu diesem Zeitpunkt ebenfalls unklar war und dass er letztlich außerhalb Afghanistans gefunden wurde...

Und mit dem Begriff "Schuld" solltest du bei lang andauernden Konflikten sowieso verdammt vorsichtig sein. Man kann objektiv sagen, wer mit einer bestimmten Eskalationsstufe angefangen hat und zum oftmals ergibt sich daraus auch, wer die Macht hat, die aktuelle Situation abzubrechen. Aber "eine" Ursache zu finden bedeutet sehr häufig subjektiv die Sichtweise einer Gruppe über Board zu schmeißen.


----------



## compisucher (17. April 2018)

Tja, werter ruyven_macaran, 
dann hast du wieder was gelernt in Bezug auf Chemie im Allgemeinen und Chlor im Besonderen.
Einsatze mit Chlorgas | ABC-Gefahren - Blog

Auszug aus dem obigen Artikel:
Bei Einwirkung von verflüssigtem Chlor (die Temperatur des austretenden Flüssigchlors aus Gasflaschen beträgt i.d.R. unter -34°C) sind lokale Erfrierungen und schwere Verätzungen an allen kontaktierten Geweben zu befürchten. 
Ebenso kann das tiefkalte Gas Chemikalienschutzkleidung zerstören! Ggf. Kälteschutz mit beachten!
In der Regel wird Chlorgas als Flüssiggas in Flaschen oder Kesselwägen transportiert. 
Bei normalen Umgebungsbedingungen (20°C) wird aus einem Liter Flüssigchlor durch Verdampfen ca. 457 Liter Gas (der Siedepunkt liegt bei -34°C, sobald es wärmer ist verdampft das Flüssigchlor mit der Zeit vollständig). 
Chlorgas ist schwerer als Luft und kriecht am Boden entlang.

Glaub mir, ich bin mit meinen 53 Lenzen nun schon seit Jahrzehnten in der Chemie unterwegs und weiss, was ich schreibe....


----------



## Sparanus (18. April 2018)

Gut jetzt nur eine Frage, warum hilft ein Hydroschild nicht bei Chlorgas?


----------



## compisucher (18. April 2018)

Weil das Chlor im Freien ggf. um den Wasserschild herumkriecht, weil es schwerer als Luft ist und sich als Gas selbst wie eine "Art" fließendes Wasser verhält.
Da wäre ein feiner "Rasensprenkler sogar besser als ein dicker Wasserstrahl (ein Hydroschild ist nix anderes als eine Wasserwand), weil sich das Chlor eigentlich ganz gerne mit Wasser verbindet.
In geschlossenen Räumen macht es durchaus Sinn, einen Chloraustritt mit einer Sprinkleranlage zu beaufschlagen und es so zu binden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Tja, werter ruyven_macaran,
> dann hast du wieder was gelernt in Bezug auf Chemie im Allgemeinen und Chlor im Besonderen.
> Einsatze mit Chlorgas | ABC-Gefahren - Blog
> 
> ...



?
Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass 53 jährige wissen, was sie schreiben. Aber mir ist vollkommen unklar, was du mir mit diesem Post sagen willst.

Du antwortest auf einen Beitrag, in dem es um die Lagerung von Chlor, die Darstellung von Chlor aus gängigen Chemikalien und eine unklare Unterscheidung zwischen "Schwimmbad" und "waffenfähigem" Chlor ging. Dein Post respektive Link beschreibt Gefahren in der Bekämpfung einer sehr kalten, konzentriert vorliegenden, aggressiven Chemikalie. Das mag die syrische Feuerwehr gerade brennend interessieren, aber deine bisherigen Behauptungen in dieser Diskussion werden nicht belegt weil nicht thematisiert.
(Spontanes googlen fördert übrigens keine Angebote für kälteverflüssigtes Chlor zu Tage, aber massenhaft für druckverflüssigtes. Letzteres kann sich gemäß Gay Lussac durch Expansion nicht unter seinen Siedepunkt abkühlen, hätte also "i.d.R." nicht "unter -34°C", sondern in Umgebungen mit Normaldruck nie unter -34,6 °C und in der Praxis sollte es als siedende Flüssigkeit mit Temperaturen leicht darüber austreten.)


----------



## micha34 (18. April 2018)

Gase unter Druck kühlen grundsätzlich bei Expansion .

Lagerung von Chlor ist deshalb bei bestimmten Temperaturen vorgegeben weil es bei höheren Temperaturen reaktionsfreudiger wird und die üblichen Stahlpullen angreift.
Die Gründe müssen also nicht immer Komplex sein.Die militärische Verwendung ergibt sich mir immer noch nicht.

Mag aber sein,das eine Personengruppe Bärtiger,geklaute Gaspullen z.B aus dem nächsten Schwimmbad klaut um damit irgendwelche anderen Bärtigen die sich in Kellerlöchern aufhalten, damit Ausräuchern.

Ein weggebombtes Schwimmbad könnte uns ebenso als gefährliche Produktionsstätte für Chemiewaffen verkauft werden da ja Chlorverbindungen auch nachgewiesen werden können.
Jeder hat wohl vom Bösen und Guten Terror seine eigenen Vorstellungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So langsam flippe ich aus, das befreit doch nicht davon, dass sie einen Terroranschlag mit 3000 Toten Vorschub geleistet haben. (Eigene Handlung)
> 
> Anderes historisches Beispiel:
> Die herrschende Meinung der historischen Zunft ist sich darüber einig, dass es ohne den Versailler Vertrag nicht zur Nazi/ Hitlers Machtergreifung gekommen wäre, sind nun die Versailler Vertragsmächte schuld am Holocaust im 3. Reich?
> Oder war das nicht viel mehr die Handlung von den jeweiligen Nazis, auch wenn der Versailler Vertrag mit die Grundlage dazu gelegt hat, dass sie überhaupt an die Macht gekommen sind!



Du solltest wirklich deine Beispiele lassen, das ist danebengegriffen. Natürlich tragen die Siegermächte keine direkte Verantwortung dafür das man im Dritten Reich zu dem Schluss gekommen ist Juden zu vergassen, allerdings trägt man indirekt schon eine Mitschuld, indem man mit dem Versailler Vertrag Bedingungen geschaffen hat die den Nationalsozialismus begünstigt haben, darüber sind sich Geschichtsforscher auch relativ einig, das der Versailler Vertrag etwas war das den Nationalsozialismus in Deutschland begünstigt hat, durch die einseitige Schuldzuweisung am Ersten Weltkrieg, die militärische Verkrüppelung und überzogenen Reperationen und wirtschaftliche Stickmatisierung.

Trotzdem geht das Beispiel am Kern vorbei. Anderes Beispiel was zutreffend wäre, vieleicht verstehst es ja dann, wobei ich mir da nicht mal so sicher bin, da du ja auch in der Stalingradgeschichte nicht erkannt hast das deine eigenen Behauptungen widerlegt waren.

Die USA behaupten 2002/2003 der Irak habe Chemiewaffen, marschieren dann in den Irak ein und stürzen das dortige Regime, nach einigen Jahren verlässt man mit seinem Militär weitestgehend das Land, welches alles andere als politisch und gesellschaftlicht stabil war und unter massiven internen Konflikten und regelmäßigen Terroranschlägen zu kämpfen hatte, sowie nach wie vor wirtschaftlich unter den vorrangegangenen 12 Jahren Sanktionen litt.

Ergebnis davon? Der IS nutzt diese entstandene Lücke und erobert erhebliche Teile des Landes und bringt eine der größten Städte unter seine Kontrolle.
Tragen die USA dort jetzt keine Schuld daran das es dazu kam und man reagieren musste?

Anderes Beispiel.
Im Iran kommt es zu Demonstrationen gegen den Schah, welcher erfolgreich abgesetzt wird, die USA unterstützen mit Geheimdiensten und Geld das die Demonstrationen niedergeschlagen werden können und er Schah wieder auf seinen Thron kommt. Preis, sowohl gemäßigte Oposition, als auch Regime sind so schwach das ein Befürworter eines islamischen Gottesstaates es schaffen den Schah erneut zu stürzen und aus dem Iran einen Gottestaat zu machen. Keine Schuld?

Oder eben, in Afghanistan versuchen die Sovjets einen Regimechange, indem sie mit ihrem Militär in Afghanistan einmarschieren, angeblich um die dortige kommunistische Revolution zu schützen.
Die USA unterstützen daraufhin die islamischen Mudschaheddin, vorläufer der Taliban, welche gegen die Sovjets kämpfen, ohne die Unterstützung aber wohl verloren hätten.
Zuerst mit Geld und Informationen, später mit modernem Kriegsgerät, Ausbildern und kleinen Spezialeinheiten in Mudschaheddin Uniformen, um die Sovjets aus Afghanistan zu vertreiben.
Nachdem das passiert ist übernehmen jene schon damals islamistischen Rebellen die Kontrolle über Afghanistan und gewähren dort auch Al-Quida freien Ein- und Ausgang, sowie finanzielle Unterstützung, die dann in den folgenden 12 Jahren verschiedene Anschläge vollführen und was 2001 in den Anschlag auf das World Trade Center mündet.

Man trägt an 9/11 also keine erhebliche Eigenschuld, indem man ihnen mit Afghanistane einen sicheren Rückzugsraum geschaffen hat, wo keine Razzia, kein Geheimdienst evt. schon Jahre vorher auf ihre Planungen aufmerksam hätte werden können, weil es ein Land unter Kontrolle von Sympatisanten einer regiden Auslegung des Islam ist und alles nur weil man dadurch ursprünglich die Sovjets treffen wollte?

Natürlich muss man dann reagieren wenn dann sowas wie 9/11 passiert, aber das ändert nichts daran das man die Bedingungen dafür, das man reagieren muss selbst erst mit geschaffen hat und dafür kann man was.

Vergleichbares gilt dann für Syrien. Es kommt zu Demonstrationen gegen das Regime, diverse Rebellengruppen bilden sich, man diferenziert in den USA nicht wirklich und beliefert einfach blind jeden der irgendwie gegen Assad ist Waffen (bis letztes Jahr, wo Trump es eingestellt hat, da Ziel Assad stürzen gescheitert ist) und "wundert" sich dann das damit sowas wie der IS dort unten völlig eskalieren kann und die Waffen in deren Händen landen.

Nebenbei, es ist mal wieder bezeichnend das du es als USA-Basching bezeichnest, obwohl ich im Afghanistanbeispiel schon im letzten Post gesagt habe das der Einmarsch der Sovjets ebenfalls unrechtsmäßig war.
Entweder du bist wirklich schwach im Leseverständnis, oder aber machst es, wie schon in deinem Salingradvorwurf, bewusst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Kausalität ist jetzt aber sehr, sehr weit hergeholt, findest du nicht auch?



Es sind zimlich kausale Zusammenhänge, weit hergeholte Kausalitäten sind ehr Dinge wie Dons "putzige" Ansicht es wäre eine vergleichbare Kausalität das der Versailler Vertrag eine direkte Schuld an der Vernichtung von Juden unter den Nazis wäre, das ist wirklich sehr weit hergeholt, aber gut das man scheinbar nicht mehr von ihm erwarten kann hat er ja schon zuvor ausgibigst bewiesen.


----------



## JePe (18. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man trägt an 9/11 also keine erhebliche Eigenschuld, indem man ihnen mit Afghanistane einen sicheren Rückzugsraum geschaffen hat, wo keine Razzia, kein Geheimdienst evt. schon Jahre vorher auf ihre Planungen aufmerksam hätte werden können, weil es ein Land unter Kontrolle von Sympatisanten einer regiden Auslegung des Islam ist und alles nur weil man dadurch ursprünglich die Sovjets treffen wollte?



Das schoene an Zeitstrahlen ist, dass es jedem ueberlassen bleibt, wo sie beginnen.

Hat die Unterstuetzung der Mudschahedin durch die USA die von Dir beschriebene Entwicklung mindestens beguenstigt? Ganz bestimmt. Haetten die Amerikaner dagegen Afghanistan der Sowjetunion ueberlassen - haette das 9/11 dann verhindert? Oder haetten die Sowjets die Tuer fuer Kraefte wie Al-Qaida eher noch ein bisschen weiter geoeffnet? Ich weiss es nicht. Weshalb man hier zweifellos von Kausalitaeten sprechen kann, ich mich aber hueten wuerde, eine "Schuld" zu erkennen. Es sei denn, Du verfuegst ueber prophetische Faehigkeiten. Dann solltest Du viel mehr Lotto spielen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Das schoene an Zeitstrahlen ist, dass es jedem ueberlassen bleibt, wo sie beginnen.
> 
> Hat die Unterstuetzung der Mudschahedin durch die USA die von Dir beschriebene Entwicklung mindestens beguenstigt? Ganz bestimmt. Haetten die Amerikaner dagegen Afghanistan der Sowjetunion ueberlassen - haette das 9/11 dann verhindert? Oder haetten die Sowjets die Tuer fuer Kraefte wie Al-Qaida eher noch ein bisschen weiter geoeffnet? Ich weiss es nicht. Weshalb man hier zweifellos von Kausalitaeten sprechen kann, ich mich aber hueten wuerde, eine "Schuld" zu erkennen. Es sei denn, Du verfuegst ueber prophetische Faehigkeiten. Dann solltest Du viel mehr Lotto spielen.



Ob es anders gekommen wäre wenn man in Afghanistan nicht so gehandelt hätte wie man hat kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten, ob ohne Afghanistan 9/11 nicht passiert wäre genauso wenig, aber das ändert nichts an der Schuld.
Ansonsten könntest du ja jede Schuld relativieren indem du schlicht sagst naja hätte man dies und das nicht gemacht wäre dies und das ja vieleicht genauso passiert, wie naja wäre das Reh jetzt nicht über die Fahrbahn gelaufen wäre er vieleicht durch sein Telefon so abgelenkt gewesen das er den Unfall trotzdem gebaut hätte, bei dem jemand zu Schaden kam, weil er nicht rechtzeitig gebremmst hätte, bzw. hätte den Unfall nicht gebaut.
Nur weil man nicht sagen kann wie es unter etwas anderen Bedingungen verlaufen wäre, oder ob es anders verlaufen wäre entbindet das nicht von der Schuldfrage, das wäre ja wie gesagt ein Freifahrtsschein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Das schoene an Zeitstrahlen ist, dass es jedem ueberlassen bleibt, wo sie beginnen.
> 
> Hat die Unterstuetzung der Mudschahedin durch die USA die von Dir beschriebene Entwicklung mindestens beguenstigt? Ganz bestimmt. Haetten die Amerikaner dagegen Afghanistan der Sowjetunion ueberlassen - haette das 9/11 dann verhindert? Oder haetten die Sowjets die Tuer fuer Kraefte wie Al-Qaida eher noch ein bisschen weiter geoeffnet? Ich weiss es nicht. Weshalb man hier zweifellos von Kausalitaeten sprechen kann, ich mich aber hueten wuerde, eine "Schuld" zu erkennen. Es sei denn, Du verfuegst ueber prophetische Faehigkeiten. Dann solltest Du viel mehr Lotto spielen.



Nightslaver hat ein konkretes, historisches Ereignis genannt. Das kann man untersuchen und die Folgen/Konsequenzen dieses Ereignisses auch.

Du bemühst hingegen ein „was-wäre-wenn Szenario“. Das kann man seriöserweise nicht untersuchen, sondern lediglich Mutmaßungen anstellen.

Also was genau willst du sagen?


----------



## JePe (18. April 2018)

Ist eigentlich nicht besonders schwer zu verstehen, aber - "schuldig" sind die, die eine Tat begehen. Also die Entfuehrer der Flugzeuge und ihre Hintermaenner. Umstaende, die in Verbindung miteinander Kausalitaeten begruenden, moegen dies beguenstigt haben. Andere Umstaende haetten aller Voraussicht nach zu anderen Kausalitaeten, aber nicht zwingend zu einem anderen Ergebnis gefuehrt. Weshalb ich den Begriff "Schuld" hier unangebracht finde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. April 2018)

D’accord.

Ich hätte auch nicht das Wort Schuld benutzt, ich hätte eher sowas gesagt, wie die Umstände begünstigt oder mittelbar verantwortlich. Die USA trifft selbstverständlich keine Schuld an den Anschlägen.

Was Nightslaver aber vermutlich meint (so habe ich seine Aussage zumindest aufgefasst), dass die USA durch ihr Handeln es begünstigt haben. Und in der Hinsicht sind seine Beispiele (z.b. das über Versaille oder halt die  Vorgeschichte zu den Anschläge des 11. September) mMn gut gewählt.


----------



## compisucher (18. April 2018)

Sehe ich auch so,
Die heute gut zu erkennenden Resultate der Handelnden waren wohl in der heutigen Prägung kaum abzusehen.
Ich denke auch, dass zu dem jeweiligen Zeitpunkt die USA oder Russland oder sonstwer aus tiefster Überzeugung handelten, genau das Richtige zu tun.
Heutzutage sind wir ein bisschen schlauer, aber in Summe nicht weiser geworden.


----------



## OField (18. April 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist kein Artikel sondern eine Kolumne. Der Unterschied sollte bekannt sein.


Selbstverständlich ist es ein Artikel:
Artikel: Aufsatz, Abhandlung; Beitrag
Was es nicht ist: objektive Nachrichten. Aber die gibt es heute sowieso kaum noch.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich nicht besonders schwer zu verstehen, aber - "schuldig" sind die, die eine Tat begehen.



Interessante Ansicht, aber leider doch recht realitätsfremd. Sieht auch unsere Rechtssprechung etwas anders, du musst niemanden selbst ermordet haben um eine Mitschuld zu tragen, ebenso wenig bist du nur dann schuldig wenn du eigenhändig ein Flugzeug ins World Trade Center gesteuert hast, oder selbst den Gashahn aufgreht hast um Juden zu vergasen.

Nicht umsonst sind auch Schreibtischtäter verurteilt worden die den Holocaust nur auf dem Papier verwaltet haben.


----------



## Don-71 (18. April 2018)

Hier liegst du juristisch völlig daneben!

Eine Mitschuld im juristischen Sinne gibt es nur, wenn du *konkret zur Tat*, den subjektibven Tatbestand des Vorsatzes erfüllst, das machen Schreibtischtäter, die in die Tat involwiert sind, durch bedingten Vorsatz.
Du kannst aber absolut keine juristische Mitschuld oder Schuld auf dich laden, wenn du von der Tat ansich gar nichts gewußt hast, wie soll da ein subjektiver Tatbestand entstehen?

Schreibtischtäter, die wußten das mit ihrem Handeln Straftaten ermöglicht wurden, haben auf diese Taten ein subjektiven Tatbestand, jetzt mußt du mir aber mal erklären, wie ein Mitglied der US-Regierung einen subjektiven Tatbestand, zu Terroranschlähen in den USA oder auf US Botschaften, Schiffe etc. ab 1992 entwickeln sollte, von denen er bis zur Tat noch nie etwas gewußt oder gehört hat?

Das was du hier andeutest ist juristisch vollkommen falsch!


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2018)

Soviel dazu wie sicher es in Duma ist und die OPCW schon jemanden hinschicken wird der auch ein wenig Beschuss schon aushalten wird:



> *Von wem der Angriff auf die UN-Mitarbeiter ausging, ist derzeit unklar.*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



War "sicher / 110%ig" Russland und Assad, womit die Schuldfrage auch "wieder einmal" geklärt wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so,
> Die heute gut zu erkennenden Resultate der Handelnden waren wohl in der heutigen Prägung kaum abzusehen.
> Ich denke auch, dass zu dem jeweiligen Zeitpunkt die USA oder Russland oder sonstwer aus tiefster Überzeugung handelten, genau das Richtige zu tun.
> Heutzutage sind wir ein bisschen schlauer, aber in Summe nicht weiser geworden.



Wie oben schon geschrieben: Über die direkten Folgen waren sich die Verantwortlichen meistens im klaren. Diverse !gewählte! Politiker haben aber zum Teil sehr fragwürdige Vorstellungen davon, was "Das Richtige" ist. Für die UdSSR war das in Afghanistan die Unterstützung einer kommunistischen Partei, ungeachtet deren Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung. Für die USA war in direkter Folge "das Richtige" die Verhinderung einer sowjetischen Regierung um jeden Preis, einschließlich der totalen Destabilisierung der gesamten Region und Vernichtung sämtlicher demokratischer oder auch nur (rechts-)staatlicher Interessensgruppen. Das führte aber immer noch nicht zu Al Kaide und 9/11 - die USA reihten erst noch eine lange Kette von Entscheidungen an einander, bei denen jedes einzelne Mal geopolitische oder wirtschaftliche Interessen im nahen Osten über die legitime Selbstbestimmung der Bewohner vor Ort gestellt wurden.

Erst am Ende diverser Schritte kam es zur Kombination von extremistischem Regime, Terrorismus und internationaler Zielsetzung und Unterstützung, in der die USA Opfer eines global operierenden, u.a. aus Afghanistan geführten Netzwerkes wurden. Aber kein einziger dieser Schritte hatte unvorhergesehene Konsequenzen, man hat sich sehenden Auges immer tiefer in die ******* geritten und zu jedem Zeitpunkt geweigert, Fehler bei sich und legitime Interessen bei der Gegenseite anzuerkennen.

Genau das Gleiche läuft auch in Syrien: Diktator unterstützen auf aufrüsten? Toll. Oppositionelle, gewaltbereite Kräfte nehmen dem Diktator die Kontrolle weg? Arbeiten wir halt mit denen zusammen. Islamisten drohen den entkräfteten Staat zu überlaufen? Rüsten wir doch Extremisten aus, um sie zu stoppen. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt ging es irgend einem der Einflussnehmer um das Wohlbefinden vor Ort oder um Rechtsstaatlichkeit und da ist es eben keine unerwartete Konsequenz, wenn jetzt Rechtslosigkeit und lebensfeindliche Zustände herrschen. (Ausbauen kann man das in diesem Fall auch noch auf die regionalen Einflussnehmer selbst: Iran, Saudi Arabien, Türkei, Kurden und Israel würden nicht mit ihren heutigen Interessen und Möglichkeiten dort agieren, wenn in der Vergangenheit nicht alle möglichen Ziele über die Interessen der lokalen Bevölkerung gestellt worden wären.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Soviel dazu wie sicher es in Duma ist und die OPCW schon jemanden hinschicken wird der auch ein wenig Beschuss schon aushalten wird:
> 
> 
> 
> War "sicher / 110%ig" Russland und Assad, womit die Schuldfrage auch "wieder einmal" geklärt wäre.



Man beachte, dass das OPCW-Team nicht beschossen, sondern weiterhin am Zugang gehindert wurde.
Und das hier niemand gesagt hat, wen die OPCW schicken wird, sondern wen Russland und Syrien einladen könnten, Wahrheit für sie die höchste Priorität hätte.


----------



## compisucher (19. April 2018)

Das mit dem in die Sch... reiten in Bezug auf die von dir aufskizzierte US-Außenpolitik kann ich nur unterschreiben.
Letztlich meinte ich das ja auch, diverse Fehlentscheidungen waren weit vor 9/11 aus heutiger Sicht absehbar und hätten gerade für die US-Geheimdienste auf der Abwägungsliste stehen müssen - taten sie aber offensichtlich nicht.

In Bezug Afghanistan zur Zeit der sowjetischen Intervention:
Das war nur eine markante Ausprägung des kalten Krieges, in der beide Atommächte versuchten, Gelände zu gewinnen.
Aber in Bezug auf die aktuellen Themen mag das der Anfang (wenn es denn den je gab) gewesen sein...

Mutmaßlich kann man die ganze Liste von Wicki nehmen Liste von Kriegen – Wikipedia
und in jedem Krieg werden Geheimagenten beider Seiten unterwegs gewesen sein, um sich irgendeinen Vorteil zu schaffen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. April 2018)

US-Angriff auf Syrien: Luftschlag war laut Bundestags-Gutachten volkerrechtswidrig

Dann müsste die logische Folge auf diese Völkerrechtsverstöße ja Sanktionen gegen die drei Länder sowie deren Rauswurf aus der G7 sein...

Aber vermutlich sind einige mal wieder gleicher als andere.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2018)

So einfach ist es in der Praxis nicht.
Du könntest nichtmal gegen einen Völkermord in Holocaust Dimension vorgehen, wenn eine Vetomacht Nein zum eingreifen sagt.


----------



## azzih (20. April 2018)

Als würde sich heute noch die Großmächte um das UN Völkerrecht scheren.  Macht halt praktisch auch wenig Sinn , da die Vetomächte sich ja pausenlos gegenseitig blockieren. Praktisch wirst du in der UN eh nichts mehr durchsetzen können.

Nebenbei fehlt mir das Mitleid für Assads Regime,  Der Typ ist ne Made, das beste was der Menschheit passieren könnte wäre wenn dieser Massenmörder sich endlich ne Kugel einfängt. Gab letztens ne gute Doku auf ZDF Info dazu über sein Leben. 
Der hat bisher quasi alles gemacht um an der Macht zu bleiben und sich zu bereichern. Von Zusammenarbeit- und Unterstützung von Terroristen, jahrzehntelanger Verfolgung jeglicher Opposition.  Er hat sogar die IS Terroristen in bestimmten Landesteilen walten lassen und Schutzzonen für deren Flucht eingerichtet um ein Druckmittel gegen den Westen zu haben.
Gibt wahrscheinlich auf der Welt wenig lebende Diktatoren und Verbrecher die sich mit seiner Historie messen können.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So einfach ist es in der Praxis nicht.
> Du könntest nichtmal gegen einen Völkermord in Holocaust Dimension vorgehen, wenn eine Vetomacht Nein zum eingreifen sagt.



Das Problem ist doch aber schlicht nicht so das wir hier von Völkermord in Holocaust Dimension sprechen würden, sondern "lediglich" von Giftgasangriffen mit maximal ein paar dutzend Toten, die zudem, im Fall von Duhma, aber auch verschiedenen weiteren, noch nicht mal sicher einer Seite zugeordnet werden konnten, und man aber trotzdem das Völkerrecht bricht um eine eigenmächtige Strafaktion zu vollführen.

Ich denke niemand würde hier Einwende gegen eine eigenmächtig durchgeführte Intervention erheben, wenn man wirklich von massiven Verbrechen ausgehen müsste, die man auch zweifelsfrei einer Seite zuordnen könnte und wo man dann durch ein Veto blockiert würde.
Aber wie gesagt, das ist hier nicht der Fall und trotzdem bricht man aber das Völkerrecht.



azzih schrieb:


> Als würde sich heute noch die Großmächte um das UN  Völkerrecht scheren.  Macht halt praktisch auch wenig Sinn , da die  Vetomächte sich ja pausenlos gegenseitig blockieren. Praktisch wirst du  in der UN eh nichts mehr durchsetzen können.



Sicher das du da teilweise nicht auch von seinem Vater sprichst?
Baschar al-Assad ist ja "erst" seit 2000 an der Macht, also noch nicht ganz zwei Jahrzehnte.

Ich persöhnlich frage mich ja sowieso wieviel wirkliche Macht Assad eigentlich hat. Ich meine, sowas ist in einer Diktatur doch immer auch irgendwo von Loyalität und Durchsetzungsfähigkeit abhängig (starker Führer Prinzip), siehe auch Nordkorea und als Nachfolger muss man sich ersteres in der Regel erstmal sichern und letzteres beweisen. Wäre da mal interessant zu wissen ob und wenn ja in wie weit die alten Eliten seines Vaters ihn da auf politischen Kurs halten und wieviel davon er selbst völlig mitträgt.


----------



## Sparanus (20. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke niemand würde hier Einwende gegen eine eigenmächtig durchgeführte Intervention erheben, wenn man wirklich von massiven Verbrechen ausgehen müsste, die man auch zweifelsfrei einer Seite zuordnen könnte und wo man dann durch ein Veto blockiert würde.



Es wäre ein Völkerrechtsbruch, egal wie schrecklich das Verbrechen ist. Nichts anderes ist meine Aussage gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke niemand würde hier Einwende gegen eine eigenmächtig durchgeführte Intervention erheben, wenn man wirklich von massiven Verbrechen ausgehen müsste, die man auch zweifelsfrei einer Seite zuordnen könnte und wo man dann durch ein Veto blockiert würde.
> Aber wie gesagt, das ist hier nicht der Fall und trotzdem bricht man aber das Völkerrecht.



Man sollte der Meinung sein, dass jedes Land daran interessiert ist, die Sache aufzuklären. Aber offenbar ja nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man sollte der Meinung sein, dass jedes Land daran interessiert ist, die Sache aufzuklären. Aber offenbar ja nicht.



Ich stimme dir ja zu das es man dies in einigen Fällen, wo es möglich gewesen sein dürfte (vieleicht) denken sollte, aber es gibt auch jene Fälle in denen selbst wenn Damaskus zugestimmt hätte man es nicht hätte aufklären können, oder willst du im Extremistengebiet nachfragen ob sie einem nicht freundlicherweise Zugang gewähren möchten um das aufzuklären und risikieren das die OPCW Mitarbeiter vieleicht mit Kopf reinkommen aber maximal ohne wieder raus und wer hätte dann garantieren können das die Extremisten die Beweise nicht vorher fingiert haben, oder verschwinden lassen, was man ja Russland / Damaskus auch vorwirft? 

Letztlich, mal davon unabhängig, am Ende bleibt schlicht die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit und da muss man schon fragen ob ein Bruch des Völkerrechts angebracht ist, nur um voreilig einen nicht geklärten Chemiewaffenangriff zu bestrafen, welcher letztlich weniger Tote gefordert hat als unzählige Bombadierungen mit konventionellen Waffen auf Seiten von Russland / Damaskus, aber auch der USA geführten Koalition. 

Und am Ende, wem hat dieser Bruch des Völkerrechts denn nun genützt? Wird Damaskus, so sie haben, aufhören Chemiewaffen zu benutzen, sind sie nicht mehr in der Lage weitere Chemiewaffen zu produzieren, sind alle Bestände jetzt zerstört, sind die Toten wieder lebendig geworden?
In allen Punkten nein, aber die westlichen Staaten haben mal wieder ihre Legitimität, im Bezug aufs Völkerrecht, ein weiteres Stück unterminiert, mit diesem Bruch, am Ende für nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich frage mich ja sowieso wieviel wirkliche Macht Assad eigentlich hat. Ich meine, sowas ist in einer Diktatur doch immer auch irgendwo von Loyalität und Durchsetzungsfähigkeit abhängig (starker Führer Prinzip), siehe auch Nordkorea und als Nachfolger muss man sich ersteres in der Regel erstmal sichern und letzteres beweisen. Wäre da mal interessant zu wissen ob und wenn ja in wie weit die alten Eliten seines Vaters ihn da auf politischen Kurs halten und wieviel davon er selbst völlig mitträgt.



Assad hat eine selektive Politik zugunsten einer Minderheit der Bevölkerung geführt, die durchaus von ihm profitierte und somit auch zum Hassbild der unterdrückten wurde. Diese Loyalität ist zwar nicht an seine Person, aber an seine Seite gekoppelt und bislang sind keine möchtegern-Nachfolger aufgetaucht (wäre auch ein schlechter Zeitpunkt, sich als neuen Assad zu präsentieren). Davon abgesehen sind Schlüsselposten in der oberen Führung mit Angehörigen besetzt und wie überall in Vorderasien ist auch in Syrien Loyalität zur Familie ein hohes, selbstverständliches Gut. Ein Verräter würde also nicht nur ein großes persönliches Risiko eingehen, sondern hätte auch große Teile des zu übernehmenden Systems gegen sich. In Nordkorea spielen dagegen Leute mit Militärkarriere eine größere Rolle und (tödliche) Streitigkeiten zwischen verschiedenen Familienteilen scheinen auch normaler sein. Vor allem gibt es aber kein dutzend heimischer Feinde, gegen die man zusammenhalten müsste.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Assad hat eine selektive Politik zugunsten einer Minderheit der Bevölkerung geführt, die durchaus von ihm profitierte und somit auch zum Hassbild der unterdrückten wurde. Diese Loyalität ist zwar nicht an seine Person, aber an seine Seite gekoppelt und bislang sind keine möchtegern-Nachfolger aufgetaucht (wäre auch ein schlechter Zeitpunkt, sich als neuen Assad zu präsentieren). Davon abgesehen sind Schlüsselposten in der oberen Führung mit Angehörigen besetzt und wie überall in Vorderasien ist auch in Syrien Loyalität zur Familie ein hohes, selbstverständliches Gut. Ein Verräter würde also nicht nur ein großes persönliches Risiko eingehen, sondern hätte auch große Teile des zu übernehmenden Systems gegen sich. In Nordkorea spielen dagegen Leute mit Militärkarriere eine größere Rolle und (tödliche) Streitigkeiten zwischen verschiedenen Familienteilen scheinen auch normaler sein. Vor allem gibt es aber kein dutzend heimischer Feinde, gegen die man zusammenhalten müsste.



Sollte man annehmen, dem gegenüber steht aber z.B. Lybien in dem das System nicht so sehr auf Familienloyalität fußte sondern auf Zuckerbrot und gegenseitige ausspielen der Stämme unterienander. Der dort oft beschworene arabische Frühling war ja ehr eine Entladung der Unzufriedenheit unter den einzelnen inbolvierten Stämmen, über Gadaffis Führungsart, als eine wirkliche Unzufriedenheit über die allgemeinen Zustände im Land.
Diese Zwistichkeiten sind ja auch nach wie vor anhaltend, weil so richtig einig werden sich die einzelnen Beteiligten (Stämme) ja nicht darüber  wie denn nun das Lybien nach Gadaffi aussehen soll, also wer wieviel Einfluss / Macht bekommt.

Ich würde es also nicht für die Region verallgemeinern wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In allen Punkten nein, aber die westlichen Staaten haben mal wieder ihre Legitimität, im Bezug aufs Völkerrecht, ein weiteres Stück unterminiert, mit diesem Bruch, am Ende für nichts.


Das Völkerrecht ist in jeder Situation, in der die Veto Mächte nicht an einem Strang ziehen, sinnlos.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sollte man annehmen, dem gegenüber steht aber z.B. Lybien in dem das System nicht so sehr auf Familienloyalität fußte sondern auf Zuckerbrot und gegenseitige ausspielen der Stämme unterienander. Der dort oft beschworene arabische Frühling war ja ehr eine Entladung der Unzufriedenheit unter den einzelnen inbolvierten Stämmen, über Gadaffis Führungsart, als eine wirkliche Unzufriedenheit über die allgemeinen Zustände im Land.
> Diese Zwistichkeiten sind ja auch nach wie vor anhaltend, weil so richtig einig werden sich die einzelnen Beteiligten (Stämme) ja nicht darüber  wie denn nun das Lybien nach Gadaffi aussehen soll, also wer wieviel Einfluss / Macht bekommt.
> 
> Ich würde es also nicht für die Region verallgemeinern wollen.



Das ging jetzt aber total an seiner Aussage vorbei.
Welche familiären Bande hatte der Gadaffi Clan denn zu den Stämmen?


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir ja zu das es man dies in einigen Fällen, wo es möglich gewesen sein dürfte (vieleicht) denken sollte, aber es gibt auch jene Fälle in denen selbst wenn Damaskus zugestimmt hätte man es nicht hätte aufklären können, oder willst du im Extremistengebiet nachfragen ob sie einem nicht freundlicherweise Zugang gewähren möchten um das aufzuklären und risikieren das die OPCW Mitarbeiter vieleicht mit Kopf reinkommen aber maximal ohne wieder raus und wer hätte dann garantieren können das die Extremisten die Beweise nicht vorher fingiert haben, oder verschwinden lassen, was man ja Russland / Damaskus auch vorwirft?



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dort russische Soldaten und auch syrische Soldaten sind.
Wenn diese beiden Länder ein Interesse an der Aufklärung hätten, wäre es für sie ein Leichtes, den Beobachtern Zugang zu verschaffen. Immerhin haben die beiden Armeen ja die militärische Hoheit. 
Je länger sich das aber hinzieht, desto unglaubwürdiger wird die ganze Geschichte. Selbst wenns nicht die Russen oder Assad waren, werden die Ermittlungen und die Aufklärung immer schwieriger.
Man könnte meinen, dass Russland und Syrien erst mal die Beweise so hinbauen müssen, dass sie in ihre Geschichte passen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Letztlich, mal davon unabhängig, am Ende bleibt schlicht die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit und da muss man schon fragen ob ein Bruch des Völkerrechts angebracht ist, nur um voreilig einen nicht geklärten Chemiewaffenangriff zu bestrafen, welcher letztlich weniger Tote gefordert hat als unzählige Bombadierungen mit konventionellen Waffen auf Seiten von Russland / Damaskus, aber auch der USA geführten Koalition.



Na ja, chemische Waffen sind ja, wenn ich nicht irre, völkerrechtlich geächtet bzw. ist der Einsatz verboten.
Wer also welche einsetzt, verstößt gegen das Völkerrecht und muss daher mit einer Bestrafung rechnen. Wie die nun ausfällt, ist natürlich Ansichtssache.
Ich persönlich halte die Bombardierung auch für totalen Unsinn. Trump lenkt damit nur von innenpolitischen Gezanke ab -- siehe der Ex FBI Chef Comey.
Die Franzosen und Briten zeigen nur, dass sie auch noch da sind und Merkel labert wie immer Dünnpfiff. 
Die Frage ist halt immer noch, wer davon einen Vorteil hat. 
Assad hat gezeigt, dass er sein Volk konventionell vernichten kann und keinen interessiert es. Immerhin geht der Konflikt ja schon mehrere Jahre so -- waren es jetzt 7 Jahre? Weiß ich gar nicht mehr.
Die Russen helfen dabei fleißig. 
Die Europäer schauen wie immer zu und zanken sich. Schon peinlich, wenn man bedenkt, wie das abläuft.
Die USA bzw. Trump hat Syrien als Ablenkung voll im Visier, damit er nicht über den Kram stolpert, den er zu Hause vor den Füßen liegen hat.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und am Ende, wem hat dieser Bruch des Völkerrechts denn nun genützt? Wird Damaskus, so sie haben, aufhören Chemiewaffen zu benutzen, sind sie nicht mehr in der Lage weitere Chemiewaffen zu produzieren, sind alle Bestände jetzt zerstört, sind die Toten wieder lebendig geworden?
> In allen Punkten nein, aber die westlichen Staaten haben mal wieder ihre Legitimität, im Bezug aufs Völkerrecht, ein weiteres Stück unterminiert, mit diesem Bruch, am Ende für nichts.



Wie gesagt, es geht doch nicht darum den Menschen dort zu helfen, darum ging es noch nie.
Es geht darum, von sich selbst abzulenken.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dort russische Soldaten und auch syrische Soldaten sind.
> Wenn diese beiden Länder ein Interesse an der Aufklärung hätten, wäre es für sie ein Leichtes, den Beobachtern Zugang zu verschaffen. Immerhin haben die beiden Armeen ja die militärische Hoheit.
> Je länger sich das aber hinzieht, desto unglaubwürdiger wird die ganze Geschichte. Selbst wenns nicht die Russen oder Assad waren, werden die Ermittlungen und die Aufklärung immer schwieriger.
> Man könnte meinen, dass Russland und Syrien erst mal die Beweise so hinbauen müssen, dass sie in ihre Geschichte passen.



Nicht überall wo Gas eingesetzt wurde hatte Russland / Damaskus auch die Kotrolle, teilweise war das ja in von "Aufständischen" besetzten Gebieten. Davon mal abgesehen, es spielt doch keine Rolle ob man ein Interesse daran hat das es aufgeklärt wird. Was nützt es Russland / Damaskus wenn wirklich rauskommen würde das sie es nicht eingesetzt haben? Assad bleibt für den Westen trotzdem untragbar, er ist trotzdem ein Diktator mit Foltergefängnissen, der vor 2013 schon Giftgas eingesetzt hat, ect. 
Es ändert also erstmal wenig, kommt aber raus das Damaskus das Giftgas auch nach 2013 wirklich benutzt hat würde das nur weiteren Druck gegen Assad aufbauen und man würde von Russland aus trotzdem für die eigenen Interessen (Militärbasen) an Assad festhalten müssen, hätte aber wohl noch mehr Schädigung des eigenen Ansehns. Also ist es doch im Grunde für Russland die pragmatischste Entscheidung zu sagen das man erst garnicht zur Aufklärung beiträgt, ist den eigenen Interessen am zweckdienlichsten / bequemsten und schädigt das Ansehn weniger. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, chemische Waffen sind ja, wenn ich nicht irre, völkerrechtlich geächtet bzw. ist der Einsatz verboten.
> Wer also welche einsetzt, verstößt gegen das Völkerrecht und muss daher mit einer Bestrafung rechnen. Wie die nun ausfällt, ist natürlich Ansichtssache.
> Ich persönlich halte die Bombardierung auch für totalen Unsinn. Trump lenkt damit nur von innenpolitischen Gezanke ab -- siehe der Ex FBI Chef Comey.
> Die Franzosen und Briten zeigen nur, dass sie auch noch da sind und Merkel labert wie immer Dünnpfiff.
> ...



Giftgas ist nur eben nicht verboten worden weil es gegen militärische Ziele so extrem erfolgreich war:



> Es wurden während des Krieges hunderte Gasangriffe durchgeführt und  etliche Millionen Gasgranaten verschossen. Die Zahlen der Vergifteten  und der Toten mit Einbeziehung der Spätfolgen, die der Gaskrieg  letztendlich insgesamt forderte, lassen sich nur sehr ungenau beziffern.  Im Allgemeinen kann man davon ausgehen, dass von den 10 Millionen Toten  des Krieges ca. 90.000 Tote (also 0,9 %) durch die Einwirkung von  chemischen Kampfstoffen zu beklagen waren. Von den ca. 25 Millionen  sonstigen Kriegsgeschädigten  wurde ca. eine Million von Gas vergiftet. Trotz der schrecklichen  Wirkung von Lost war die Sterblichkeit hier sehr gering, wohingegen die  meisten Gasopfer an Phosgen starben.
> Der Giftgaseinsatz hatte also nicht den erwarteten Effekt und war  am Anfang des Gaskrieges, als noch keine Schutzmaßnahmen existierten,  am effektivsten. Insbesondere aufgrund der später immer besseren  Schulung und Ausrüstung der Soldaten führte der Gaseinsatz nur noch zu  geringen Verlusten unter den gegnerischen Soldaten. Die prozentual  relativ geringe Zahl der Todesfälle durch Gaseinsätze zeigt das recht  deutlich.
> 
> Gaskrieg wahrend des Ersten Weltkrieges – Wikipedia



Sondern weil durch die Entwicklung der Kriegstechnik absehbar war das es gerade gegen die Zivilbevölkerung und rückwertige Infrastruktur verherrend werden könnte. Man stelle sich mal vor man hätte eine Stadt wie London, oder Berlin im Zweiten Weltkrieg flächendeckend aus der Luft mit Sarin bombadiert, dagegen wäre Dresden 45 vermutlich noch geradezu harmlos gewesen.

Es war also im Grunde bis zu einem gewissen Grad ein präventiver Schutz davor eine nicht umfassend schützbare Bevölkerung mit Giftgas zu attackieren und somit ein Land nachhaltig kolateral zu schädigen.

Davon ist man bei den Giftgaseinsätzen in Syrien aber, wie gesagt, sehr weit entfernt gewesen, mit seinen paar dutzend Toten je Angriff in mehr als 14 ungeklärten Giftgasangriffen seit 2013.
Selbst für einen psychologischen Effekt war die Intensität des Einsatzes, nach 2013, eigentlich viel zu gering (lokal beschränkt).
Wer hatte also am ehesen effektiv etwas davon? "Der Westen", weil sie es als weitere Bestätigung dafür sehen konnten das Assad nicht tragbar ist, die "Aufständischen" die dadurch Unterstützung (Rüstungsgüter, Luftschläge, mediale Präsenz und "Legitimation" ihrer Position) bekommen konnten.
Assad hingegen konnte dadurch eigentlich nichts gewinnen, er hätte nichts davon, außer evt. irrationale Rache an den Aufständischen, aber wie befriedigend ist die bei einer so mäßigen Wirkung wohl? Da könnte er sich auch effektiver dadurch rächen das er einfach mit konventionellen Bomben flächendeckend eine Stunde lang Dhuma bombadiert hätte und somit wesentlich verheerendere Opferzahlen erreicht hätte, als 2 Gaskanister zu werfen bei dem dann 43 Menschen sterben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es geht doch nicht darum den Menschen dort zu helfen, darum ging es noch nie.
> Es geht darum, von sich selbst abzulenken.



In dem Punkt kann man wohl sagen sind wir uns weitestgehend einig. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ging jetzt aber total an seiner Aussage vorbei.
> Welche familiären Bande hatte der Gadaffi Clan denn zu den Stämmen?



Wieso geht es an seiner Aussage vorbei wenn ich ergänze das es in Lybien halt nicht wie von ihm angebracht so ist das Loyalität zur Sippe entscheidend für das funktionieren des Systems war?
Es war eine Ergänzung dahingehend das es es eben nicht in der Region generell so war / ist, sondern das es eben auch andere Beispiele mit anderen funktionsweisen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sondern weil durch die Entwicklung der Kriegstechnik absehbar war das es gerade gegen die Zivilbevölkerung und rückwertige Infrastruktur verherrend werden könnte. Man stelle sich mal vor man hätte eine Stadt wie London, oder Berlin im Zweiten Weltkrieg flächendeckend aus der Luft mit Sarin bombadiert, dagegen wäre Dresden 45 vermutlich noch geradezu harmlos gewesen.



Dann stellt sich die Frage, wieso nur chemische und biologische Waffen auf der Liste stehen und keine atomare Waffen?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich die Frage, wieso nur chemische und biologische Waffen auf der Liste stehen und keine atomare Waffen?



Vermutlich weil man an atomare Waffen wesentlich schwieriger ran kommt, es ist ja nicht mit der Bombe selbst getan, man braucht auch entweder eine entsprechende Lufthoheit, oder aber Rakete um sie über große Distanzen zu transportieren, und sich der eigene Nutzen für den Anwender auch sehr in Grenzen hält (zumindest bei neueren Atomwaffen), außer halt den Gegner nachhaltig zu vernichten.
Schließlich kannst du nach dem Einsatz von biologischen und chemischen Waffen ein Gebiet nach kurzer Zeit selbst in Beschlag nehmen / nutzen, ohne nachhaltige negative Auswirkungen, wenn du ein Gebiet mit einer Atombombe angreifst ist es erstmal über Jahre und Jahrzehnte konterminiert und nicht wirklich nutzbar, außer man nimmt in kauf das die Personen und deren Nachkommen dort ebenfalls geschädigt werden.

Kurz um, es besteht einfach schlicht nicht die Notwendigkeit, im Vergleich zu biologischen und chemischen Waffen, deren Einsatz auzuschließen, da der Einsatz, eben wegen Zugang und negativer Folgewirkung, allgemein unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## micha34 (21. April 2018)

Mit Kernwaffen lassen sich gut militärische Ziele bekämpfen und sind eben recht praktisch und effektiv.
Unbrauchbare Waffen lassen sich viel lieber verbieten.
Zu den allseits beliebten Kernwaffen gehören auch "schmutzige Bomben" und ganz kleine Dinger die aus Panzern und Haubitzen verschossen werden .Taktische Nuklearwaffen.

Vor Jahren gabs entsprechende Berichte zur Schwarzmeerflotte und das die Kernwaffen unbewacht in Bretterschuppen Lagern,neben anderen Dingen.
Der Schwarzmarktpreis für ein Gramm waffenfähiges Uran oder Plutonium? lag wohl bei 5000USD.

Überlegt man noch welche Länder alles Kernwaffen besitzen dann wäre auch Pakistan für sowas eine gute Anlaufstation beim Einkauf.Geld schmiert die Welt.


----------



## compisucher (21. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich die Frage, wieso nur chemische und biologische Waffen auf der Liste stehen und keine atomare Waffen?



Ist historisch bedingt durch die Erfahrungen mit zighunderttausend Toten und Versehrten aus WK I.
Die einzigen real abgeworfenen A-Bomben beendeten mehr oder weniger den WKII und deren Einsatz wurde gerade von den Siegermächten, USA, FRA, GB und UdSSR auch im eigenen Sinne toleriert.
Später kam noch China dazu, dass auch kein Problem mit A-Bomben über Japan hatte und diese nun ständigen VETO-Mächte im UN-Sicherheitsrat werden den Teufel tun, ihre nukleare Überlegenheit aufzugeben.
Vielmehr wollen sie unter allen Umständen verhindern , das es mehr wird (was ja in Hinblick auf N-Korea und Iran irgendwo sinnig ist).


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist historisch bedingt durch die Erfahrungen mit zighunderttausend Toten und Versehrten aus WK I.



Nein ist es nur sehr bedingt, wie ich oben im Zitat schon angeschnitten habe.
Der direkte militärische Nutzen hielt sich sehr in Grenzen, am effektivsten erwies sich Giftgas bei Zielen die nicht geschützt sind, somit ganz am Anfang, als es noch einen Überraschungsmoment gab und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt.
Ein paar Millionen Soldaten bekommst du noch recht effektiv geschützt, die komplette Infrastruktur eines Landes, mit mehreren dutzend Millionen Menschen, vom Baby bis zum Greis, nicht.

Der Einsatz von Giftgas gegen direkte militärische Ziele war also im Grunde nahezu völlig uninteressant, aber um damit ganze Städte zu bombadieren (in der Luftfahrt zeichnete sich zum Ende des ersten Weltkriegs die Möglichkeit ja ab) und somit die Kriegswirtschaft, Verwaltung, Versorgung und Nachschub an Menschen weitestgehend lahm zu legen, ohne die Infrastruktur, wie mit konventionellen Bomben, zu zerstören, und dann am Ende vieleicht sogar noch einfach das Gebiet zu okupieren...  

Das war ein Szenario an dem keines der Länder, die im Ersten Weltkrieg Giftgas eingesetzt haben, ein Interesse hatte, somal Giftgas halt auch für andere Staaten relativ einfach zu produzieren war.

*edit*
Und wenn ich mich noch richtig entsinne hatten die Engländer im Zweiten Weltkrieg ja sogar eine Zeit lang die Befürchtung das Hitler auf die Idee kommen könnte Städte wie London mit Giftgas zu bombadieren...

Hier zum Beispiel wird davon gesprochen das man so bei einer Invasion von England, mit dem Einsatz von Giftgas gegen zivile Ziele, Panik stiften wollte und damit dann den Plan verfolgt hat, mit der dann einsetzenden Evakuierung der Zivilbevölkerung, die englischen Truppen zu behindern:

Nazis 'planned gas attack' during UK war invasion - BBC News


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil man an atomare Waffen wesentlich schwieriger ran kommt, es ist ja nicht mit der Bombe selbst getan, man braucht auch entweder eine entsprechende Lufthoheit, oder aber Rakete um sie über große Distanzen zu transportieren, und sich der eigene Nutzen für den Anwender auch sehr in Grenzen hält (zumindest bei neueren Atomwaffen), außer halt den Gegner nachhaltig zu vernichten.
> Schließlich kannst du nach dem Einsatz von biologischen und chemischen Waffen ein Gebiet nach kurzer Zeit selbst in Beschlag nehmen / nutzen, ohne nachhaltige negative Auswirkungen, wenn du ein Gebiet mit einer Atombombe angreifst ist es erstmal über Jahre und Jahrzehnte konterminiert und nicht wirklich nutzbar, außer man nimmt in kauf das die Personen und deren Nachkommen dort ebenfalls geschädigt werden.
> 
> Kurz um, es besteht einfach schlicht nicht die Notwendigkeit, im Vergleich zu biologischen und chemischen Waffen, deren Einsatz auzuschließen, da der Einsatz, eben wegen Zugang und negativer Folgewirkung, allgemein unwahrscheinlich ist.



Viren und Bakterien waffenfähig zu bekommen dürfte bedeutend schwieriger sein als Atomwaffen zu bauen. Und das Ebola Virus wie es die Sowjetunion waffenfähig gemacht hat geht nicht einfach so wieder weg nach dem man es über einer Stadt eingesetzt hat. Selbst das in der Natur vorkommende Ebola ist sehr schwer einzudämmen, ein genetisch modifiziertes ist dahingegen ein ganz anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Viren und Bakterien waffenfähig zu bekommen dürfte bedeutend schwieriger sein als Atomwaffen zu bauen. Und das Ebola Virus wie es die Sowjetunion waffenfähig gemacht hat geht nicht einfach so wieder weg nach dem man es über einer Stadt eingesetzt hat. Selbst das in der Natur vorkommende Ebola ist sehr schwer einzudämmen, ein genetisch modifiziertes ist dahingegen ein ganz anderes Kaliber.



Und wo ist das ein Widerspruch? Ja, kontrollierbare biologische Waffen sind ein größerer Aufwand / schwieriger zu erlangen  als chemische Waffen, aber chemische Waffen sind selbst für kleinere und ärmere Staaten eine anschafbare Geschichte (siehe Myanmar, Niederlande, Albanien, Schweiz, Taiwan, Israel, Süd Korea, Bulgarien, usw.) und reichen schon aus, biologische Waffen sind lediglich die logische Weiterenwicklung hinter dem Gedanken der chemischen Waffe.

Zudem, niemand würde wohl eine biologische Waffe freisetzen, wovor er sich nicht selbst durch einen Impfstoff schützen könnte, das wäre völlig hirnrissig, da du Gefahr laufen würdest das du dich damit mindestens mittelfristig selbst erwischst, weil einmal freigesetzt ist es ansonsten nicht mehr kontrollierbar.


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wo ist das ein Widerspruch? Ja, kontrollierbare biologische Waffen sind ein größerer Aufwand / schwieriger zu erlangen  als chemische Waffen, aber chemische Waffen sind selbst für kleinere und ärmere Staaten eine anschafbare Geschichte (siehe Myanmar, Niederlande, Albanien, Schweiz, Taiwan, Israel, Süd Korea, Bulgarien, usw.) und reichen schon aus, biologische Waffen sind lediglich die logische Weiterenwicklung hinter dem Gedanken der chemischen Waffe.
> 
> Zudem, niemand würde wohl eine biologische Waffe freisetzen, wovor er sich nicht selbst durch einen Impfstoff schützen könnte, das wäre völlig hirnrissig, da du Gefahr laufen würdest das du dich damit mindestens mittelfristig selbst erwischst, weil einmal freigesetzt ist es ansonsten nicht mehr kontrollierbar.



Du hast davon geschrieben, dass man das Gebiet wieder kurz danach betreten kann und das man Nuklearwaffen schwieriger bekommt.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du hast davon geschrieben, dass man das Gebiet wieder kurz danach betreten kann und das man Nuklearwaffen schwieriger bekommt.



Ist doch auch richtig, im Vergleich zu einer Kernwaffe sind die Gebiete nach dem Einsatz von chemischen, repektive biologischen Kampfmitteln nach kurzer Zeit wieder problemlos nutzbar (betretbar).


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist doch auch richtig, im Vergleich zu einer Kernwaffe sind die Gebiete nach dem Einsatz von chemischen, repektive biologischen Kampfmitteln nach kurzer Zeit wieder problemlos nutzbar (betretbar).



Bei biologischen Waffen würde es Zivilisten ausschließen, denn selbst, wenn man einen Impfstoff hat kann man diesen nicht vor einem Einsatz Zivilisten geben und je nach genetischer Veränderung können diese Bakterien oder Viren recht lange bleiben. 
Man konnte auch nach einer recht kurzen Zeitspanne wieder in Hiroshima leben, es dauert nur ewig bis auch das letzte bisschen Verschwindet. 
Im Grunde nach hätte man dann Völkermord begangen, denn mit dem richtigen Mittel lebt innnerhalb von kürzester in der Region danach niemand mehr egal ob Soldat oder Zivilist, bei einem Atom- oder Chemieangriff sieht die Sache anders aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sollte man annehmen, dem gegenüber steht aber z.B. Lybien
> ...
> Ich würde es also nicht für die Region verallgemeinern wollen.



Mit verallgemeiner sollte man immer vorsichtig sein, aber wie genau stehen deine Ausführungen über das nordafrikansiche Lybien im Gegensatz zu meinen Aussagen über Syrien und Vorderasien? Lybien hat in der Tat eine andere Struktur als Syrien, aber auch als Iran, SA,... und ähnelt eher (wenn auch eher aus historischen denn geokulturellen Gründen) den afrikanischen Putsch-Diktaturen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dort russische Soldaten und auch syrische Soldaten sind.
> Wenn diese beiden Länder ein Interesse an der Aufklärung hätten, wäre es für sie ein Leichtes, den Beobachtern Zugang zu verschaffen. Immerhin haben die beiden Armeen ja die militärische Hoheit.
> Je länger sich das aber hinzieht, desto unglaubwürdiger wird die ganze Geschichte. Selbst wenns nicht die Russen oder Assad waren, werden die Ermittlungen und die Aufklärung immer schwieriger.
> Man könnte meinen, dass Russland und Syrien erst mal die Beweise so hinbauen müssen, dass sie in ihre Geschichte passen.



Rückstände von Chlor verflüchtigen sich mir der Zeit, die Story von Assad und Putin lautet "es gab kein Chlor". ""hinbauen müssen""?



> Na ja, chemische Waffen sind ja, wenn ich nicht irre, völkerrechtlich geächtet bzw. ist der Einsatz verboten.
> Wer also welche einsetzt, verstößt gegen das Völkerrecht und muss daher mit einer Bestrafung rechnen. Wie die nun ausfällt, ist natürlich Ansichtssache.



Wenn man sich auf internationale Vertragswerke bezieht, dann steht am Anfang weiterer Überlegungen einer Untersuchung durch OPCW...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein ist es nur sehr bedingt, wie ich oben im Zitat schon angeschnitten habe.
> Der direkte militärische Nutzen hielt sich sehr in Grenzen, am effektivsten erwies sich Giftgas bei Zielen die nicht geschützt sind, somit ganz am Anfang, als es noch einen Überraschungsmoment gab und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt.
> Ein paar Millionen Soldaten bekommst du noch recht effektiv geschützt, die komplette Infrastruktur eines Landes, mit mehreren dutzend Millionen Menschen, vom Baby bis zum Greis, nicht.
> 
> ...



Ihr denkt viel zu kompliziert. Das es eine fast global unterzeichnete Konvention gegen chemische, aber nicht gegen atomare Waffen gibt, hat einen viel banaleren Grund:
Die Atommächte und ihre Verbündeten wollen Massenvernichtungswaffen verbieten, die sie selbst nicht brauchen, aber nicht solche auf denen ihre eigene Abschreckung aufbaut. Beschlossen wurde die Konvention auch erst in den 90ern, weit ab von allen Weltkriegserfahrungen. Die haben nur zu einer Vereinbarung gegen den Fronteinsatz nach dem ersten Weltkrieg gereicht, aber ohne Details zu Zivilisten und ohne dass die Staaten aufgehört hätten, daran zu arbeiten, für den Fall dass es doch nicht anders geht oder der Gegner anfängt. "Gleichgewicht des Schreckens" ist so gesehen schon etwas älter, als A-Waffen und es hatte seinen Grund, dass Gas-Drills für Truppen und Zivilisten zum Zweiten Welt- und zum Kalten Krieg gehörten.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rückstände von Chlor verflüchtigen sich mir der Zeit, die Story von Assad und Putin lautet "es gab kein Chlor". ""hinbauen müssen""?



Genau das ist ja damit gemeint.
Die "Beweise" müssen entsprechend manipuliert werden. Wenn das Chlor weg ist, kann man auch nichts mehr nachweisen.
In diesem Fall muss nur lange genug gewartet werden und exakt darum geht es Putin und Assad.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2018)

Wer die 36 Minuten hat sollte sich mal folgende arte-Reportage über die letzten Tage von Afrin (vor der türkischen Eroberung) anschauen.
Fand die recht sehenswert, da es mal ein etwas anderer Blickwinkel ist, als das was man sonst so aus den Nachrichten darüber mitbekommen hat und eigentlich recht gut zeigt wie "internationalisiert" dieser ganze Konflikt inzwischen doch eigentlich ist und das nicht nur was die offiziellen Konfliktparteien anbelangt (also Russland, USA, Türkei, ect.):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ertLfJGbek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2018)

Syrien-Krieg: Ist Assad stark genug, um die Kurden anzugreifen? - WELT

Sehr gut. Assad sorgt weiter dafür, dass der Krieg in Syrien bald vorbei ist und stellt Stück für Stück die alte Ordnung über Syrien wieder her. Wenn der Krieg dann endlich beendet ist, können auch die ganzen "Geflüchteten" zurück in ihr Land und bei dem dann dringend notwendigen Aufbau helfen.


----------



## JePe (12. Juni 2018)

Yeah. Unten Assad, oben Erdogan und die Kurden mittendrin. Was genau ist an der zu erwartenden Eskalation "sehr gut"? Warum die Anfuehrungszeichen bei den Gefluechteten? Und wohin sollen die zurueck? In Assads Gefaengnisse? Da ist immerhin wieder Platz und Heim & Hof hat sich der Gasmann von Damaskus fuer sein neusyrisches Reich schon mal per Dekret unter den Nagel gerissen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2018)

Dieser Krieg, der erst durch die logistische Unterstützung von außen so lange gedauert hat, muss endlich beendet werden. Insofern ist es gut, dass Assad Stück für Stück die letzten Gebiete erobert, die noch unter der Herrschaft von Terroristen sind. 

Es sein denn natürlich man befürwortet es, dass Syrien ein failed state werden soll. Warum man das allerdings unterstützen sollte, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## JePe (12. Juni 2018)

Syrien IST ein failed state. Mir ist eher ein Raetsel, wie man davor die Augen so hermetisch verschliessen kann?!


----------



## Taskmaster (12. Juni 2018)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Syrien ist natürlich kein Musterstaat, mittlerweile bietet es auch in Teilen keine unbedingt schöne Skyline.
Aber wo Assad das Sagen hat (und so klein ist das Gebiet nun nicht), ist quasi wieder völlige Ruhe eingekehrt. In Damaskus sowieso.

So ist das eben, wenn die halbe Welt ihre Bombenvorräte über einem auskippt.

Mittlerweile zankt man sich aber hauptsächlich darüber, wer wie viele Milliarden an Syrien für den Wiederaufbau überweist und wer die lukrativsten Aufträge abgreifen kann.
Wer darf Syrien wieder aufbauen?

Gibt halt nur eine Sache, die genauso lukrativ ist, wie das zerstören eines Landes: dessen Wiederaufbau. In ein paar Jahren ist Syrien sicherlich wieder exorbitant besser aufgestellt, als die anderen Staaten in der Nähe, die den "regime change" tatsächlich vollzogen haben.


----------



## JePe (12. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Aber wo Assad das Sagen hat (und so klein ist das Gebiet nun nicht), ist quasi wieder völlige Ruhe eingekehrt. In Damaskus sowieso.



Totenstille trifft es besser.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> So ist das eben, wenn die halbe Welt ihre Bombenvorräte über einem auskippt.



Es war vor allem der Gasmann von Damaskus und sein Goenner im Kreml, die die Zivilbevoelkerung mit allem - konventionell und gerne auch mal nicht-konventionell - bepflastert haben, was gerade zur Hand war oder daheim sonst teuer haette verschrottet werden muessen. Denn auch, wenn sich daran viele nicht erinnern wollen: nach Russlands "Eingreifen" (dem, wohl aus Tradition, die schon bekannten Alles-Luege-Rufe vorangingen) ging die Zahl der Fluechtlinge erst durch die Decke. Zu konstruieren, dass ein bombiger Endspurt die Dinge nun ins Lot und ebendiese Fluechtlinge wieder heim ins ... nach Syrien - in die per Dekret kassierten Haeuser - bringen wuerde, ist schon irgendwie entrueckt?

Aber wenn jedes Problem ein Fluechtling ist, dann ist eben die Problemloesungskompetenz mit der Zustellung des Abschiebebescheides erschoepft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Juni 2018)

Russlands Eingreifen wäre nicht notwendig gewesen, wenn man diesen Krieg nicht von außen am Leben gehalten hätte.

Sich über die menschliche Tragödie in Syrien beklagen, aber gleichzeitig dafür sorgen, dass diese Tragödie so lange dauert, ist halt ziemlich heuchlerisch. Aber damit hat der Westen ja beste Erfahrung. Da unterstützt man lieber die Terroristen in Syrien mit Waffen und Logistik, als das am Ende der Falsche (aus Sicht des Westens) gewinnt.


----------



## RtZk (12. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Syrien IST ein failed state. Mir ist eher ein Raetsel, wie man davor die Augen so hermetisch verschliessen kann?!



Ja, seit ausländlische Mächte Waffen an „Rebellen“ liefern ist Syrien ein failed state, zuvor war er es nicht, zwar eine Diktatur, aber eine der „besseren“ Sorte.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Juni 2018)

Nun ich gebe die Schuld eher den sunnitischen Staaten als dem Westen und Russland.

Ein nicht eingreifen der Russen hätte dem IS geholfen, man hat ja gesehen, dass die nicht radikale syrische Opposition schwach war.


----------



## Taskmaster (12. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Totenstille trifft es besser.


Völliger Unfug. Das ist das Bild, das man hier gerne vermitteln möchte. Diesen Mist habe ich schon zu oft gehört, (von umgeworfenen Inkubatoren bis hin zur WMD).
Tatsächlich sah es dort im akuten Krieg so aus: Leben im Krieg: Was ein Teenager in Syrien uber die Fluchtlinge in Deutschland denkt - WELT


JePe schrieb:


> Es war vor allem der Gasmann von Damaskus und sein Goenner im Kreml, die die Zivilbevoelkerung mit allem - konventionell und gerne auch mal nicht-konventionell - bepflastert haben, was gerade zur Hand war oder daheim sonst teuer haette verschrottet werden muessen. Denn auch, wenn sich daran viele nicht erinnern wollen: nach Russlands "Eingreifen" (dem, wohl aus Tradition, die schon bekannten Alles-Luege-Rufe vorangingen) ging die Zahl der Fluechtlinge erst durch die Decke. Zu konstruieren, dass ein bombiger Endspurt die Dinge nun ins Lot und ebendiese Fluechtlinge wieder heim ins ... nach Syrien - in die per Dekret kassierten Haeuser - bringen wuerde, ist schon irgendwie entrueckt?
> 
> Aber wenn jedes Problem ein Fluechtling ist, dann ist eben die Problemloesungskompetenz mit der Zustellung des Abschiebebescheides erschoepft.


Ebenso völliger Quatsch. Assad hat keinen Krieg gezielt gegen die Zivilbevölkerung gefühlt. Es gehört leider zur Taktik von Islamisten (und was sich in diesem Konflikt noch so "Opposition" nennt) dazu, Zivilisten um sich zu scharen, Waffen direkt in Krankenhäusern und Schulen zu lagern, etc. pp.. Quasi eine Operation "menschliches Schutzschild".
Da blieb eben nur die Wahl, sich und das Land diesen extremen Leuten aufgrund dieses Vorgehens auszuliefern oder diese Taktik zu ignorieren. Du kannst dich ja mal kurz hineindenken und überlegen, wie du dich entscheiden würdest.
Nur wenige Staatenlenker würden kapitulieren, weil der Gegner Zivilisten als taktisches Mittel nutzen.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass Syrien auch mit der Unterstützung der Russen und des Irans militärisch nicht dazu in der Lage ist, in Kriegsgebieten Haus für Haus Geiselnahmen (so wir hier denn im Gros von Geiseln und nicht von Sympathisanten reden) zu beenden.
Da bleibt unterm Strich: Krieg ist immer hässlich und ekelhaft. Vor allem dann, wenn man keine Präzisionswaffen besitzt, die Fliegen präzise treffen und der Gegner keinerlei Rücksicht nimmt.

Das Thema Gas ist bis dato nicht geklärt.Es gibt jede Menge Vermutungen und sicherlich auch identifizierte Wirkstoffe. Aber das sagt eben gar nichts darüber aus, wer sie letztendlich eingesetzt hat. Chlorgas bspw. kann jeder Laborant im ersten Lehrjahr mit handelsüblichen Küchenreinigern herstellen (hin und wieder vergiftet sich so auch mal eine Hausfrau bei der Badreinigung) und dass in diesem Konflikt auch Beutewaffen wie am Fließband genutzt worden sind, ist selbsterklärend. Ich möchte gar nicht ausschließen, dass Assad womöglich solche Waffen freigegeben hat (er ist eben auch nur ein Diktator). Es ist aber schon ziemlich verwunderlich, dass diese eigentlich immer dann eingesetzt worden sind, als er auf dem Weg zum Sieg war, bspw. als Trump in Aussicht stellte, dass Assads Abtritt nicht zwingend für einen Frieden wäre. Denn wenn das tatsächlich Aktionen der Rebellen waren, wie toll wäre dann erst eine Regierung, die diese Stellen? Ob Assad da wirklich das größere Übel ist?
Letztendlich stirbt die Wahrheit zuerst.

Die Enteignung von Syrern in Deutschland und Co., wenn sie nicht innerhalb eines Monats vorstellig werden, ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber nachvollziehbar, wenn man bedenkt, dass die wenigsten jemals wieder die EU verlassen werden. Egal wie friedlich und schön ein Syrien jemals werden wird.
Das Land ist vom Krieg gebeutelt, das Land benötigt materielle Werte und Fläche für den Wiederaufbau und Kredite.
Assad hat die Syrer schon vor geraumer Zeit zur Rückkehr aufgefordert, einige sind dem Aufruf auch gefolgt. 
Wenn man sich als syrischer Flüchtling vom schweren Alltag in Deutschland im Urlaub in Syrien erholen kann, kann man zwischendurch auch mal eben seinen Eigentumsstatus bestätigen.


----------



## Poulton (12. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Assad hat die Syrer schon vor geraumer Zeit zur Rückkehr aufgefordert, einige sind dem Aufruf auch gefolgt.


jungle.world - Assad lasst Fluchtlinge enteignen
Das liest sich doch bedeutend differenzierter.



> Wenn man sich als syrischer Flüchtling vom schweren Alltag in Deutschland im Urlaub in Syrien erholen kann, kann man zwischendurch auch mal eben seinen Eigentumsstatus bestätigen.


Und mehrere Hundert sind für dich "alle"?


Fun-Fact: Die hier von manchen so verschrienen "gottverdammten Kommunisten" (), haben mehr zum Kampf gegen den IS beigetragen, als alle Assad-Versteher und "Ausländer raus"-Rufer zusammen.
International Freedom Battalion - Wikipedia


----------



## Taskmaster (12. Juni 2018)

Auch wenn ich es vermutlich gleich wieder aufgrund früherer Erfahrungen bereue werde, antworte ich dir mal trotzdem und schaue, wohin mich das führt.

1.) Jungle World liest sich niemals differenziert. 


> Die Zeitung ist parteilich unabhängig.[8] Ihrem Selbstverständnis nach will die Jungle World eine Plattform für unterschiedliche linke Positionen sein[3] und sieht sich als undogmatische linke Wochenzeitung[9] sowie als „wichtige Plattform für linke Debatten und subkulturelle Gegentrends“.[7] In der politischen Ausrichtung ist sie zwischen linksradikal[10] und unorthodox links einzuordnen und versteht sich insbesondere als „dezidiert nicht antizionistisch, antisemitisch und antiamerikanisch“.[11] Infolgedessen wird der dem politischen Spektrum des Antiimperialismus zuzurechnende Teil der Linken in der Jungle World regelmäßig vehement kritisiert, unter anderem als nationalistisch und unreflektiert.
> 
> Das Blatt weist laut Einschätzung der Bundesregierung aus dem Jahr 2012 Bezüge zum linksextremistischen Spektrum auf.


Als Linker mit diesem Erzeugnis zu argumentieren, ist, als würde ein Rechter die Junge Freiheit zücken. Sicherlich schön für den eigenen ideologischen Unterbau, aber schwerlich für eine allgemeine Diskussion verwendbar.

2.) Mehrere Hundert und (Zitat) " Man müsse von einer „gewissen Dunkelziffer“ ausgehen." allein in BaWü zeigen, dass es problemlos geht. Und wenn wir uns mal vom "Urlaub" abwenden und ganz generell gucken:
http://www.handelsblatt.com/politik...tml?ticket=ST-350223-Bm0vetOnx94rXLBn59Ww-ap2
Video: Heimatgefuhle: Syrische Fluchtlinge kehren zuruck | STERN.de
Fluchtlinge kehren aus Libanon zuruck nach Syrien
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/fluechtlinge-zahl-syrischer-rueckkehrer-waechst/20677758.html
...

3.) Schön für die Kommunisten. Ich hoffe, sie gründen irgendwo da unten und nicht hier das nächste Arbeiterparadies. Da fällt ein wenig mehr Chaos nicht so auf und verursacht auch weniger Schaden.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2018)

> Fun-Fact: Die hier von manchen so verschrienen "gottverdammten Kommunisten" (), haben mehr zum Kampf gegen den IS beigetragen, als alle Assad-Versteher und "Ausländer raus"-Rufer zusammen.


Ach Pulli
Ich hege sehr viel Sympatie für die Kurden, aber du idealisierst sie zu sehr.

Sie:
-hegen einen Personenkult
-sind nationalistisch
-betrachten Terroranschläge als Mittel zum Zweck (in der Türkei oft genug passiert)

Puh hast du das mal so betrachtet?


----------



## JePe (13. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Völliger Unfug. Das ist das Bild, das man hier gerne vermitteln möchte. Diesen Mist habe ich schon zu oft gehört, (von umgeworfenen Inkubatoren bis hin zur WMD).
> Tatsächlich sah es dort im akuten Krieg so aus:



Das ist Dein Kronzeuge? Dein Ernst? Eine nicht mal ansatzweise ueberpruefbare Quelle?

Und selbst wenn die Quelle authentisch ist und seine Aussagen nicht nur subjektiv, sondern in der Flaeche zutreffend waeren:

_Er und seine Familie seien gezwungen worden, ihr Haus zu verlassen und umzuziehen. Die meisten, die versucht haetten, ihr Haus zu verteidigen, seien nun tot. In der Hauptstadt sei der Krieg in manchen Vierteln aushaltbar, waehrend weite Teile des Landes in Truemmern laegen.(...)Angesprochen auf seine politische Gesinnung schreibt der Syrer: „Ich versuche, mich aus der Politik herauszuhalten, denn das Falsche zu tun oder zu sagen kann dich umbringen.“_



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ebenso völliger Quatsch. Assad hat keinen Krieg gezielt gegen die Zivilbevölkerung gefühlt. Es gehört leider zur Taktik von Islamisten (und was sich in diesem Konflikt noch so "Opposition" nennt) dazu, Zivilisten um sich zu scharen, Waffen direkt in Krankenhäusern und Schulen zu lagern, etc. pp.. Quasi eine Operation "menschliches Schutzschild".



Also bei der naechsten Geiselnahme in einer Bank verhandelt die Polizei nicht mehr, sondern zuendet den Stadtteil an, in dem die Bank steht? Oder bewirft ihn mit Fassbomben? Oder setzt Giftgas frei? Und das ist dann die Schuld des Geiselnehmers?



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das Thema Gas ist bis dato nicht geklärt.Es gibt jede Menge Vermutungen und sicherlich auch identifizierte Wirkstoffe. Aber das sagt eben gar nichts darüber aus, wer sie letztendlich eingesetzt hat. Chlorgas bspw. kann jeder Laborant im ersten Lehrjahr mit handelsüblichen Küchenreinigern herstellen (...)und dass in diesem Konflikt auch Beutewaffen wie am Fließband genutzt worden sind, ist selbsterklärend.



Kann man Sarin auch mit Kram aussem Rossmann nachbauen? Also ich nicht. Kann man die Boden-Boden-Raketen, mit denen es verschossen wurde,  mit Teilen von Conrad basteln? Also ich nicht. Aber hey. Schon klar. Beutewaffen, False Flag. Muss warm sein unter so einem Aluhut.

Warum verwehrt eigentlich Syrien regelmaessig den Zugang zu Gebieten, in denen Chemiewaffen eingesetzt wurden? Warum blockiert Russland jeden Anlauf der UN, solche Vorfaelle zu untersuchen? Wo man doch die Terrroristen prima an den Pranger stellen koennte?



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Enteignung von Syrern in Deutschland und Co., wenn sie nicht innerhalb eines Monats vorstellig werden, ist natürlich ärgerlich(...)



Ja, echt bloed das. Aber man kann es ja auch positiv sehen: wer gar nichts mehr hat ausser dem Leben, um dass er in Syrien fuerchten muss, kommt bestimmt nicht zurueck. Und falls doch, gibt es schon mal einen Ort weniger, an dem er sich verstecken kann. Das spart Zeit, die al-Assads Schergen fuer andere Dinge gut gebrauchen koennen.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Das ist Dein Kronzeuge? Dein Ernst? Eine nicht mal ansatzweise ueberpruefbare Quelle?


Nun, der von dem Jungen gepostete Ausweis zur Identifikation sollte eigentlich ausreichen.
Wahlweise kannst du auch einfach mal dorthin fliegen und selbst nachsehen.
Beispielsweise direkt von Augsburg oder Köln-Bonn aus? Oder doch lieber Frankfurt? Kostet dich 511,31€ (Airline: Lufthansa). So gefährlich ist es da, dass es Nonstop-Flüge direkt aus Deutschland gibt.
Einige AfD-Abgeordnete haben gerade erst ne nette Runde vor Ort gedreht, was zur Folge hatte, dass eine Neubewertung der Sicherheitslage in Auftrag gegeben wurde (Natürlich wird diese [politisch gewollt] etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.).



JePe schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn die Quelle authentisch ist und seine Aussagen nicht nur subjektiv, sondern in der Flaeche zutreffend waeren:
> Er und seine Familie seien gezwungen worden, ihr Haus zu verlassen und umzuziehen. Die meisten, die versucht haetten, ihr Haus zu verteidigen, seien nun tot. In der Hauptstadt sei der Krieg in manchen Vierteln aushaltbar, waehrend weite Teile des Landes in Truemmern laegen.(...)Angesprochen auf seine politische Gesinnung schreibt der Syrer: „Ich versuche, mich aus der Politik herauszuhalten, denn das Falsche zu tun oder zu sagen kann dich umbringen.“


So ist das nun mal im Krieg. Wenn die Soldaten sagen, sie sollen das Haus verlassen, hier wird gekämpft und man bleibt trotzdem (scheinbar konnte man sich diesem „Zwang“ wohl wiedersetzen?!), kann man erschossen werden.
Der Junge redet immerhin von der Hochphase des Kriegs. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt „führt er ein gutes Leben, studiert Medizin“.



JePe schrieb:


> Also bei der naechsten Geiselnahme in einer Bank verhandelt die Polizei nicht mehr, sondern zuendet den Stadtteil an, in dem die Bank steht? Oder bewirft ihn mit Fassbomben? Oder setzt Giftgas frei? Und das ist dann die Schuld des Geiselnehmers?


Geiseln in einer Bank sind eben etwas völlig anderes als eine ganze Stadt, ein halbes Land in Geiselhaft.
Im Krieg steht das Wohl vieler nun mal über dem Wohl weniger. Wenn eine Stadt wie Köln komplett besetzt wird, und von dieser aus Angriffe auf andere Städte organisiert und geführt werden, muss eingeschritten werden.
Ein Polizeieinsatz ist eben etwas völlig anderes als ein Krieg. Es gibt keinen chirurgisch präzisen Krieg. Man kann nicht einfach Gebiete an Feinde übergeben, nur weil sie niederträchtige Taktiken verwenden. Wer da einmal nachgibt, steht schnell vor einem komplett besetzten Land und das ist zum Schaden aller.
Wenn du Assad bessere Waffen als Fassbomben verkaufen kannst (bspw. die noch immer im Westen so beliebte Clusterbomben), dann hilf ihm aus.
Im Gegensatz zu deiner Phantasie ist der Zugriff auf geeignetes Kriegsmaterial stark begrenzt. Die Syrische Armee hat sich bspw. wie Bolle gefreut, als die Russen kamen und ihnen überhaupt erst mal Gewehre in die Hand drückten, die geradeaus schießen konnten.




JePe schrieb:


> Kann man Sarin auch mit Kram aussem Rossmann nachbauen? Also ich nicht. Kann man die Boden-Boden-Raketen, mit denen es verschossen wurde,  mit Teilen von Conrad basteln? Also ich nicht. Aber hey. Schon klar. Beutewaffen, False Flag. Muss warm sein unter so einem Aluhut.


Aber natürlich ist Saringas in so geringen Mengen wie eingesetzt einfach herzustellen.. Das macht es ja so gefährlich.
Schwierig wird es erst, wenn man den Stoff in rauen Mengen auf Halde synthetisieren will. 
Deine Plumpen Alu-Hut-Mist kannst du stecken lassen. Das zeigt lediglich, dass du an gar keiner echten Diskussion interessiert bist. Solche Operationen waren und sind schon immer Teil von Kriegshandlungen gewesen. Vom „Seit 5 Uhr 45 wird zurückgeschossen ...“, über den Tonkin-Zwischenfall bis hin zu den besagten Inkubatoren.
Das ist schlicht und ergreifend alltägliche Propaganda. In einer Doku des ZDF (ich schau nachher noch mal, ob ich sie finde) sind Journalisten direkt im (damals noch) IS-Gebiet Syriens an leeren Chemiewaffen-Kanistern vorbeigegurkt. Sinngemäß war der Kommentar „Uns wird nicht erlaubt, länger hier zu bleiben, aber diese Kanister würden bedeuten, dass der IS Chemiewaffen einsetzt.“
Natürlich sind Tonnen an militärischer Ausrüstung und Waffen dem Feind in die Hände gefallen.
Aber so ist das eben, wenn die Argumente ausgehen. Dann bleibt halt nichts weiter, als die Diffamierung. Lass dir mal was neues einfallen.



JePe schrieb:


> Warum verwehrt eigentlich Syrien regelmaessig den Zugang zu Gebieten, in denen Chemiewaffen eingesetzt wurden? Warum blockiert Russland jeden Anlauf der UN, solche Vorfaelle zu untersuchen? Wo man doch die Terrroristen prima an den Pranger stellen koennte?


Da frag die Regierung. Wie gesagt: ich habe nicht ausgeschlossen, dass dem so sein könnte. Die Sache ist einfach nicht eindeutig. Die "Rebellen" verkündigen übrigens ständig Giftgaseinsätze, von denen fast alle verworfen werden, weil sie schlicht erlogen sind. Zu glauben, man wisse im Jahr 2018 nicht um die Macht der Bilder, ist schlicht naiv.Vielleicht hat Assad einfach keinen Bock drauf, dass der Westen in seinem Land spazieren geht. Vielleicht hat er die Befürchtung, dass die Untersuchungen nicht so neutral sind, wie alle behaupten und man ihm etwas unterschiebt. Es gibt einen Grund, warum es ein Zeugnisverweigerungsrecht gibt und es fast jeder nutzt, es so gut wie immer zum Vorteil des Angeklagten wirkt. Welchen Grund hat er denn, nachdem in seinem Land alle ein- und ausgehen, wie sie wollen, an eine Neutrale Auswertung zu glauben? Hat er denn Grund zur Annahme, dass ihm der Westen, der die ganze Zeit seine Absetzung (eigentlich seinen Tod) wünscht, offen sagt "Okay, wir haben uns geirrt. War die Opposition. Assad ist jetzt wieder unser Freund, lasst uns die Opposition (oder was das auch immer ist) wegbomben." So funktioniert die Welt nicht. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Assad sich denkt, dass er bei einem solchen Test eigentlich nur verlieren kann. 
Es ist deswegen auch einfach nicht auszuschließen, dass auch die sogenannte Opposition Gas eingesetzt hat. 
Wie beispielsweise hier vermeldet:


> *Was Kerry wegließ, ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass der Angriff auf Al-Ghuta ebenso gut von den Rebellen ausgegangen sein könnte.* *Denn auch sie besitzen C-Waffen und die Mittel zu ihrem Einsatz*, wie Günter Meyer, Leiter des Zentrums zur Forschung zur Arabischen Welt an der Universität Mainz, im Gespräch mit der Berliner Zeitung festhält.
> 
> *Die Quellen, auf die sich Meyer beruft, stehen nicht im Verdacht, Assad nahezustehen.* *Es war die Polizei des Nato-Partners Türkei, die im Mai in der Provinz Adana ein Dutzend Kämpfer der islamistischen Al-Nusra-Front festnahm und dabei einen Zwei-Kilo-Tank mit dem Nervengas Sarin beschlagnahmte, wie die großen Medien des Landes übereinstimmend berichteten.* In diesem Kontext können auch Berichte der syrischen Regierung, sie habe an mehreren Orten C-Waffen-Depots der Rebellen entdeckt, so im Juli in Baniyas und nun in Jobar bei Damaskus, nicht pauschal als unglaubwürdig abgetan werden.
> 
> *„Dass auch die Aufständischen über Giftgas verfügen, ist eindeutig“**, sagt Günter Meyer und erinnert an den schwersten bekanntgewordenen Angriff mit C-Waffen in Syrien vor Al-Ghuta. Im März seien in Chan al-Assal unweit von Aleppo nach unterschiedlichen Angaben zwischen 26 und 31 Todesopfer durch Giftgas zu beklagen gewesen – „in einem von Assad-treuen Schiiten bewohnten Ort, der unter der Kontrolle der Regierung stand“, wie er hervorhebt.*


Und da stellt sich die Frage, warum ich einen "funktionierenden" Diktator gegen unberechenbare islamische Extremisten austauschen sollte, die am Ende erst das richtige Chaos mit noch viel mehr Toten und einen Gottesstaat errichten. Darauf steuert gerade der Irak zu.

Den Teufel treibt man nicht mit dem Beelzebub aus.



JePe schrieb:


> Ja, echt bloed das. Aber man kann es ja auch positiv sehen: wer gar nichts mehr hat ausser dem Leben, um dass er in Syrien fuerchten muss, kommt bestimmt nicht zurueck. Und falls doch, gibt es schon mal einen Ort weniger, an dem er sich verstecken kann. Das spart Zeit, die al-Assads Schergen fuer andere Dinge gut gebrauchen koennen.


Lächerlich. Die, die gar nichts mehr haben, amüsieren sich nicht in Europa. Denen fehlte das Geld, um überhaupt den Weg zu beschreiten. Die, die gar nichts mehr haben, sind in Jordanien und Co. und machen sich langsam aber sicher auf den Rückweg. Wir haben hier die kräftigen Erstgeborenen. Der Familien Stolz, von denen erwartet wird, dass sie das große Geld heimwärts schicken und/oder den Familiennachzug klarmachen.
Die, die wir hier haben, sind eigentlich Migranten, die von ihren Familien als eine Art Investition auf den Weg geschickt worden sind.
Du hast den gesamten Konflikt nicht verstanden. Es geht hier nicht um einen willkürlichen Völkermord seitens Assad. Es ging und geht um seinen Machterhalt (was auch noch immer viele Syrer befürworten).
Dem ist es völlig wumpe, der hat ganz andere Themen, mit denen er sich beschäftigt, als irgendwelche Konz-Lager zu errichten und an der Grenze jeden umzubringen, der nach dem Garten sehen will. Das ist einfach pure Fiktion.
Es gibt immer wieder Kampagnen, die das suggerieren sollen (man erinnere sich zum Beispiel an diese angebliche 1000de Fotos, die dann als absolut unseriös eingestuft worden sind.
Das hätte auch schon jeder mitbekommen. Passiert aber einfach nicht. Du projizierst einfach zu viel Deutsche Geschichte in diesen Konflikt.
Die Wahrheit ist: man wollte in Syrien einen „regime Change“ wie in den anderen arab. Staaten. Nur ist Assad nicht ähnlich verrückt und exzentrisch wie bspw. Gaddafi und besitzt echten Rückhalt in nennenswerter Zahl in der Bevölkerung und natürlich auch so etwas wie Freunde außerhalb der erlauchten Kreises westlicher Staaten (man erinnere sich zurück: Die Assads wurden in Europa noch vor gar nicht langer Zeit als DAS Traumpaar des Nahen Ostens bezeichnet, seine Frau gar als „Lady Die des Orients“.
Dieser Konflikt hat nichts mit Völkermord oder ähnlich zu tun. Hier geht es um geopolitische Interessen, vor allem um die Machtverhältnisse im Nahen Osten.
Und es ist gar nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass dieser Konflikt überhaupt nur in die Gänge kam, weil mal wieder ein paar „Spezialisten“, wie in der ORF-Doku gezeigt, aktiv geworden sind.


----------



## JePe (13. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nun, der von dem Jungen gepostete Ausweis zur Identifikation sollte eigentlich ausreichen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Ich bin uebrigens Deine Tante Elvira. Kannste ruhig glauben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. Juni 2018)

Dann reichte dir das eben nicht. Dann schau dir die Bilder vom AfD-Ausflug an (Müssten irgendwo bei dem Herrn zu finden sein, wahlweise auch in diesem Medium. Kann leider nicht nachsehen, da Facebook hier bei mir nicht erreichbar ist) oder flieg höchstpersönlich hin. Die Lufthansa dürfte wenig Bock darauf haben, dass man ihre Flugzeuge in einem angeblich hochbrisanten Krisengebiet abschießt.
Sie fliegen aber. Für lausige 533,31€ kannst du mit. Selbst ist der Mann.

Solltest du ein Hotel benötigen:
Aktuelle Urlaubsbilder Damaskus


----------



## Poulton (13. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Einige AfD-Abgeordnete haben gerade erst ne nette Runde vor Ort gedreht,


Ja, eine Tour Marke Krim-Annexion und dass ja alles ganz super sei. 
Aber das Rechtsextreme stramm zu Assad stehen, ist ja nichts neues: Neonazis fur Assad | Belltower News




> Lächerlich. Die, die gar nichts mehr haben, amüsieren sich nicht in Europa. Denen fehlte das Geld, um überhaupt den Weg zu beschreiten. Die, die gar nichts mehr haben, sind in Jordanien und Co. und machen sich langsam aber sicher auf den Rückweg.


Die machen sich eben nicht großflächig auf den Rückweg, da sie wissen was ihnen in Syrien von Assad und seinem iranischen Verbündeten droht. Allein Idlib hat rund 200000 neue Binnenflüchtlinge geschaffen und bei der türkischen Einnahme von Afrin, sind fast 140000 Kurden vertrieben wurden. Ein Großteil der 14 Millionen Flüchtlinge und Binnenflüchtlinge, gehören der Assad nicht unbedingt freundlich gesinnten sunnitischen Mehrheit an. Das geht u.a. auch aus dem verlinkten Jungle-World-Beitrag hervor:


> [...] In Syrien nämlich geht seit langem eine demographische Neuordnung  vonstatten, bei der gezielt Sunniten vertrieben werden und an ihrer  Stelle die Regierung Schiiten aus anderen Ländern der Region ansiedelt.  Stellten 2011 Alawiten, also die Gruppe, zu der auch die Assad Familie  gehört, zusammen mit den syrischen Christen unter 25% Prozent der  Bevölkerung aus, dürften sie heute angesichts von sechs Millionen  Flüchtlingen fast die Hälfte stellen. Das liegt ganz im Interesse der  Regierung, die diesen Prozess seit Jahren gewaltsam forciert, in dem sie  gezielt die Lebensgrundlagen in von Rebellen kontrollierten Gebieten  systematisch zerstörte. [...]



sowie: Refugees of the Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia


> The state of religious persecution in the country is described by the State Department,  "In Syria, the Assad regime increased its targeting and surveillance of  members of a variety of faith groups it deemed a “threat,” especially  members of the country’s Sunni majority. This occurred concurrently with  the escalation of violent extremist activity targeted against religious  minorities, including Christians, Druze, Alawites,  and others as the current civil war continues. Large scale internal and  external displacement of all sectors of the population is ongoing"



https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...shing-population-shifts-to-increase-influence
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ng-to-a-partition-of-the-middle-a6787731.html


----------



## JePe (13. Juni 2018)

Jetzt verwirr ihn doch nicht mit Fakten ...


----------



## Poulton (13. Juni 2018)

Da fällt mir ein: Sollen Nordkorea, Donezk-Becken und Venezuela nicht auch ein Urlaubsparadiese sein, bei dem alles dufte ist? Warum fliegt/fährt er dann nichtmal dahin?

fluege.de |


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2018)

Ihr verdreht seine Worte, das was er sagt ist nur, dass man nicht im ganzen Land der Gefahr läuft durch kriegerische Handlungen zu sterben.
Denn wenn das so wäre würde die Lufthansa nicht dorthin fliegen und die AfDler würden keine Tour machen. 

Man muss bei euch ernsthaft bezweifeln, dass ihr jemals eine höhere Bildung genossen habt. Mit höherer Bildung wären solche dauerhaften Fehlinterpretationen nicht möglich.


----------



## Poulton (13. Juni 2018)

Wow, just wow Sparanus. Entweder man stirbt durch den Krieg oder durch Assads Regime und seine Handlanger in dem Gebiet, in dem kein Krieg mehr ist. Letzteres ist dann nach Unions-Logik wohl kein Fluchtgrund mehr?

(Zumal es ja nicht so ist, das auch schon in den Jahren vor dem Krieg Leute aus Syrien vor dem Regime geflohen sind.)



Sparanus schrieb:


> Man muss bei euch ernsthaft bezweifeln, dass ihr jemals eine höhere  Bildung genossen habt. Mit höherer Bildung wären solche dauerhaften  Fehlinterpretationen nicht möglich.


Solch kühnen Worte von dem, mit dem Kristina-Schröder-Jugend Notabitur? :3


----------



## Taskmaster (13. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ja, eine Tour Marke Krim-Annexion und dass ja alles ganz super sei.
> Aber das Rechtsextreme stramm zu Assad stehen, ist ja nichts neues: Neonazis fur Assad | Belltower News


Zumindest sind deine Quellen... nennen wir sie mal... "kreativ". belltower.news? Welcher Inhalt mich schon bei der Überschrift erwartet und wie seriös er sein wird, kann man an einer Hand abzählen.
Warum nicht gleich von einer "Kommunisten für eine sozialistische Welt"-Plattform?
Ehrlich jetzt...



Poulton schrieb:


> Die machen sich eben nicht großflächig auf den Rückweg, da sie wissen was ihnen in Syrien von Assad und seinem iranischen Verbündeten droht. Allein Idlib hat rund 200000 neue Binnenflüchtlinge geschaffen und bei der türkischen Einnahme von Afrin, sind fast 140000 Kurden vertrieben wurden. Ein Großteil der 14 Millionen Flüchtlinge und Binnenflüchtlinge, gehören der Assad nicht unbedingt freundlich gesinnten sunnitischen Mehrheit an. Das geht u.a. auch aus dem verlinkten Jungle-World-Beitrag hervor:


Die machen sich sogar richtig groß auf den Rückweg. Das hatte ich zuvor bereits mehrfach mit anderen Quellen verlinkt. Dass Flucht einsetzt, wenn im Dorf/Ort gekämpft sind, ist logisch. Mittlerweile sind aber fast alle Gebiete unter Assads Kontrolle befriedet.
Die Kurden sind ein Problem für sich und eigentlich ein eigenständiger Konflikt. Die haben quasi jeden (auch nicht ganz unverschuldet) zum Feind. Dass die es schwieriger haben dürften, sollte klar sein. Immerhin versuchen sie gerade, eine Art Kurdischen Staat auf syrischem Gebiet zu formen. Da könnte so manch Syrer sehr gereizt sein.
Aber Völkermord sieht einfach anders aus.
HINTERGRUND-Assad unterstutzt stillschweigend die Kurden in Afrin | Reuters

Dass sich vor allem viele Sunniten dem Kampf gegen Assad angeschlossen haben, sollte auch selbsterklärend sein. Bedeutet aber nicht, dass diese jetzt flächendeckend umgebracht werden.
Denn auch davon wüssten wir bei der Dichte an Geheimdiensten im Land schon längst und vollumfänglich, Konzentr.-Lager sieht man auch per Satellit.
Die Wahrheit ist aber, dass Syrien (gerade im Bezug zur Religiosität) seit vielen Jahren sehr liberal unterwegs ist..
Noch mal: da unten ist Krieg (gewesen). Natürlich trauen sich da nun viele Gruppen nicht mehr so recht über den Weg. Aber es gibt keinen Völkermord. Den hätte es sonst viel früher geben können. Das Leben dort sah aber ganz anders aus, als es die Propaganda mancher Kriegsteilnehmer gerne hinstellen würden, einen Vorwand damit schaffen möchten, die große Keule auszupacken.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das geht u.a. auch aus dem verlinkten Jungle-World-Beitrag hervor:


Junge, wenn du mich hier mit linksextremen Content  volllaberst, wird auch mit dir mal wieder nichts aus dieser Diskussion und du verschwindest einfach wieder auf der ig-Liste.
Diesen fanatischen Dreck kannst du dir genauso sparen, wie jeder, der mit der Jungen Freiheit, Compact oder Bild seine Aussagen untermalt. 
Extremisten sind (zu denen du dich scheinbar auch zählst) nicht den Dreck unter den Fingern wert. Wenn du darauf stehst, einen (wie auch immer gearteten) Rand zu überschreiten, dann ist das schön für dich. Disqualifiziert dich aber für jedes weitere Wort. Halte dich an Quellen, die keine Hintergedanken in diesem Ausmaß mit ihren Artikeln verfolgen oder lass es ganz bleiben.



JePe schrieb:


> Jetzt verwirr ihn doch nicht mit Fakten ...


Der, der mit Fakten so seine Probleme hat und nur dumme Sprüche klopft bist du. Dein Diskussionsniveau ist unterirdisch und völlig frei von durch Quellen belegte Tatsachen.
Wenn sich das nicht asap ändert, wird hier auch nicht mehr groß diskutiert.
Ich sehe gar nicht ein, warum ich mir hier die Arbeit mache und dir alles mit Belegen untermale, während du hier deine Phantasien und verbalen Aus-(oder auch Durch-)fällen frönst.
Also diskutiere. Widerlege bspw. Günter Meyer, Leiter des Zentrums zur Forschung zur Arabischen Welt an der Universität Mainz.
Zeig mir, welch "Hecht du bist und wie die Wahrheit wirklich aussieht.". Wenn da nichts kommt, dann geh lieber ne Runde joggen, zieh an einer Sportzigarette oder ähnlich und klau mir nicht meine Zeit.

@ Sparanus
Na wenigstens einer...


----------



## Poulton (13. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich von einer "Kommunisten für eine sozialistische Welt"-Plattform?


Die Amadeo-Antonio-Stiftung als Teil einer angeblichen kommunistischen Weltverschwörung? Jetzt wird es sehr grell. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich sehe gar nicht ein, warum ich mir hier die Arbeit mache und dir  alles mit Belegen untermale, während du hier deine Phantasien und  verbalen Aus-(oder auch Durch-)fällen frönst.


Sich darüber beschweren, dass angeblich Quellen ignoriert werden und  dann selber alles als angeblich "linksextrem" ablehnen. Ahja.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wow, just wow Sparanus. Entweder man stirbt durch den Krieg oder durch Assads Regime und seine Handlanger in dem Gebiet, in dem kein Krieg mehr ist.



Oder man stirbt in den Gebieten, in denen kein Krieg herrscht, schlicht gar nicht. Ansonsten wäre Syrien nämlich schon längst entvölkert, wenn man hier manchen Schreckensszenarien, die hier gezeichnet werden, glauben schenken darf.

In Damaskus kann man wohl zur Zeit wieder - natürlich mit Einschränkungen - ganz friedlich leben. 

Syrien: 19-Jahriger schildert Teenageralltag im Burgerkrieg


----------



## Taskmaster (13. Juni 2018)

Du solltest echt lernen, deine Quellen einzuordnen. Die JW habe ich im Zusammenhang mit dir mehrfach angemahnt (und aktuell erst eine Seite zuvor). Die ist quasi eine "Junge Freiheit" für Linke (nur ausnahmsweise ohne "Antiimperialismus, Judenhass und Co." )
Noch mal für dich:



> Die Zeitung ist parteilich unabhängig.[8] Ihrem Selbstverständnis nach will die Jungle World eine Plattform für unterschiedliche linke Positionen sein[3] und sieht sich als undogmatische linke Wochenzeitung[9] sowie als „wichtige Plattform für linke Debatten und subkulturelle Gegentrends“.[7]* In der politischen Ausrichtung ist sie zwischen linksradikal[10] und unorthodox links einzuordnen* und versteht sich insbesondere als „dezidiert nicht antizionistisch, antisemitisch und antiamerikanisch“.[11] Infolgedessen wird der dem politischen Spektrum des Antiimperialismus zuzurechnende Teil der Linken in der Jungle World regelmäßig vehement kritisiert, unter anderem als nationalistisch und unreflektiert.
> 
> *Das Blatt weist laut Einschätzung der Bundesregierung aus dem Jahr 2012 Bezüge zum linksextremistischen Spektrum auf.*


Was für eine Weltverschwörung? Die Amadeu-Antonio-Stiftung und ihre Chefin ("Stasi-Lilli") sind so weit links, in Methodik (inkl Online-Pranger) und Seriosität so dermaßen daneben, dass man auch damit in einer Diskussion nicht ankommen braucht.

Solche Quellen sind einfach nicht 99,9% der Fälle einfach nicht zitierfähig, da sie so dermaßen voreingenommen sind und ihr Augenmerk auf das Transportieren von Ideologie legen.

Wer sich auf so was einlässt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn irgendwann diametral aus "mein Kampf" zitiert wird. Beides hat aber in einer Diskussion wie dieser absolut nichts verloren.
Das mach wenn dann in deinen Sitzkreisen oder was da gerade so bei euch ganz links des linken Randes "hip" und korrekt ist.


----------



## JePe (13. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Also diskutiere. Widerlege(...)



... was denn genau? Deinen Rundumschlag, dass alle syrischen Fluechtlinge "kraeftige" "Erstgeborene" und der "Stolz" ihrer Familien seien; nach Europa allgemein und Deutschland im Besonderen ausgeschwaermt, um das "grosse Geld" nach Hause zu schicken und / oder den Familiennachzug "klarzumachen"? Oder dass ein Haeuflein AfD´ler Bilder von einer wahrscheinlich extra fuer sie gesperrten Strasse "ohne Schlagloecher" getwittert hat, waehrend sie auf dem Weg zu einem Grossmufti waren, der vor nicht all zu langer Zeit noch zu Selbstmordanschlaegen aufgerufen hat? Oder dass man in Syrien auskoemmlich leben kann, wenn man nur die Klappe haelt? Verfolgung ist ein anerkannter Fluchtgrund, kein Anreiz zur Heimkehr.

Welche Äußerungen von Herrn Meyer soll ich denn genau widerlegen? Seine Behauptungen, dass die Giftgasangriffe False Flag-Operationen waren? Sein Interview mit dem Bayerischen Rundfunk, dass der Buergerkrieg in Syrien von der CIA initiiert ist? Haette er dafuer irgendwann mal irgendeinen Beleg praesentiert, haette man eine Diskussionsgrundlage. Hat er aber nicht. Du zitierst ihn alleine, weil Dir das Gesprochene gefaellt und Deine Meinung durch seinen Doktortitel eine Aufwertung erfaehrt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wow, just wow Sparanus. Entweder man stirbt durch den Krieg oder durch Assads Regime und seine Handlanger in dem Gebiet, in dem kein Krieg mehr ist. Letzteres ist dann nach Unions-Logik wohl kein Fluchtgrund mehr?
> 
> (Zumal es ja nicht so ist, das auch schon in den Jahren vor dem Krieg Leute aus Syrien vor dem Regime geflohen sind.)


Der ganze nahe Osten (Ausnahme Israel) ist ein Gebiet bei dem es gute Gründe gibt zu fliehen, wenn man frei leben will.
Aber denkst du jetzt, dass Assad jeden einzelnen Rückkehrer einsperren will oder gar umbringen? Das ist Unsinn Pullinchen.
Klar, einige Regimegegner sollten sich dort nicht mehr blicken lassen, aber die haben ja auch Anspruch auf Asyl als politisch Verfolgte.


Poulton schrieb:


> Die Ama*deo*-Antonio-Stiftung als Teil einer angeblichen kommunistischen Weltverschwörung? Jetzt wird es sehr grell.



Diese Stiftung kümmert sich nur um deinen Körpergeruch, die Ama*deu* Antonio Stiftung kann man aber durchaus kritisch sehen.



> Deinen Rundumschlag, dass alle syrischen Fluechtlinge "kraeftige" "Erstgeborene" und der "Stolz" ihrer Familien seien; nach Europa allgemein und Deutschland im Besonderen ausgeschwaermt, um das "grosse Geld" nach Hause zu schicken und / oder den Familiennachzug "klarzumachen"?


Lies richtig, nicht alle, aber ein großer Teil sind junge Männer. Das ist Fakt und wird sogar von Leuten die Pro Flüchtlinge sind regelmäßig gebracht.


----------



## Poulton (13. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Noch mal für dich:


Eine Einschätzung von 2012, in dem im übrigen auch nur von "Bezügen" gesprochen wird. Erst groß auf Linksextremismus rumreiten und dann die Feinheiten der deutschen Sprache nicht kennen.



> in Methodik (inkl Online-Pranger)


Ich lese da erstmal ein:


> feuilleton/debatten/


Das soll also deine Quelle sein? Zumal es der Autor mit der Recherche nicht so zu scheinen hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lies richtig, nicht alle, aber ein großer Teil sind junge Männer. Das ist Fakt und wird sogar von Leuten die Pro Flüchtlinge sind regelmäßig gebracht.



Asylbewerber in Deutschland nach Geschlecht innerhalb Altersgruppen 2018 | Statistik

Gerade bei den jungen Menschen deutlich mehr Männer, als Frauen. 

Wenn man sich dann noch die Problematik des Youth Bulge vor Augen führt, ist es klar, warum das ein Problem ist, das eher gestern, als heute gelöst werden muss.

Zumindest andere Regierungen in Europa sind da deutlich weiter als wir. 

Deshalb muss Syrien schnell befriedet werden, damit  wir diese Leute zurückschicken können.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. Juni 2018)

Der Rundumschlag ist bei der "jungen Männer"-Quote halt völlig gerechtfertigt (70-80% sind eben welche, mal ne Unterkunft besucht?) und einfach auch kulturell begründbar. In musl. Familien ist der erstgeborene Sohn nun mal die absolute Nr.1, der, dem man am meisten zutraut, der die Familie vertritt.
Das ist auch mittlerweile gar kein strittiger Punkt.
Dass die Familien ihre Söhne losschicken werden, war schon weit vor 2015 bekannt.

Dazu gibt es auch genügend Stoff zum Nachlesen.
Fluchtlinge schickten 2 Mio. Euro in Heimatlander - wien.ORF.at
Landrat spricht von "Missbrauch" - weil Fluchtlinge Geld in die Heimat schicken - FOCUS Online

Du kannst die Bilder der AfD halt gerne ignorieren. Ich habe die auch nur ins Spiel gebracht, weil diese Bilder (durch die Diskussionen im Bundestag) am besten als "echt" Belegt sind. Wenn du natürlich so gar niemandem glauben möchtest (wie war das mit Aluhut?), dann fahr halt hin. Da die Lebensversicherung für Lufthansapiloten, die Maschine und deren Insassen auch mit läppischen 533,31€ Ticketpreis abgedeckt ist, wird dir nicht viel passieren. Du kannst auch einfach nach aktuellen Bildern suchen.
Klar gibt es viele Ruinen. Sah in Deutschland nach '45 auch nicht anders aus. 

Dass der Arabische Frühling von den USA initiiert wurde, ist übrigens belegt. Ausgerechnet von Condoleezza Rice, die in ihren Memoiren Google herzlich für die Unterstützung dankte.
Wer glaubt, die CIA hätte die Party verpennt, dürfte da tatsächlich etwas Nachholbedarf haben.
Vielleicht eine Quelle hierzu aus eurem Spektrum, damit es glaubhafter (also nicht für mich, für euch...) wird?


			
				linkezeitung.de schrieb:
			
		

> Im Nahen Osten riefen die USA Google um Hilfe an, unterstützten die Verfügbarkeit von Social Media und investierten 30 Millionen Dollar, um muslimische Jugendliche über das Internet zu unterstützen, und luden Aktivisten ein, in ihren jeweiligen Ländern aufzusteigen. Im Juni 2011 beschrieb US-Außenministerin Hillary Clinton das Internet als „den Che Guevara des 21. Jahrhunderts im Aufstand des arabischen Frühlings“.


Wahlweise gibt es dazu natürlich auch andere Quellen. Zum Beispiel das Buch.

Und man vergesse natürlich niemals die NGOs, die immer mit dabei sind.

Schön, was draus geworden ist.



Übrigens: Ich zitiere den Herrn, weil es die Wahrheit ist. (wobei ich zugeben muss [und auch erst jetzt lese], dass die Chemikalien wohl tatsächlich kein fertiges Sarin waren, die Herren hatten "nur" Chemikalien für die Herstellung dabei und suchten nach weiteren.)



> Die Oppositionszeitung Yurt berichtet, dass es sich bei den zwei Kilogramm beschlagnahmten Chemikalien nach Laboruntersuchungen nicht um Sarin handelte, sondern um Stoffe, die unter anderen dafür benötigt würden, um das Giftgas zu produzieren, wie Thionylchlorid, Kaliumfluorid und weißen Phosphor.




@Poulton
Es gibt sogar eine öffentliche Rechtfertigung dieser Stiftung:
http://www.belltower.news/artikel/k...deu-antonio-stiftung-sagt-und-was-nicht-11170


> Weder die Amadeu Antonio Stiftung noch das Wiki „Neue Rechte“ behaupten die CDU sei der „Neuen Rechten“ zuzuordnen. Im Wiki werden bekannte Personen benannt, die im Zusammenhang mit der „Neuen Rechten“ stehen und wie diese öffentlich auftraten und auftreten. Es wird ausschließlich im Zusammenhang mit vier Personen auf die ehemalige und in einem Fall bestehende CDU-Mitgliedschaft hingewiesen – namentlich: Alexander Gauland, Peter Münch, Martin Hohmann sowie Hedwig von Beverfoerde. Damit kommt die CDU durch den technischen Aufbau des Wikis als Schlagwort in der Kategorie „Partei“ vor. Darüber hinaus ist die CDU als Partei nicht Gegenstand des Wikis.


"Mimimi... unser Pranger ist voll toll und gar nicht bös gemeint!"

Hier auch noch zum Thema Böll-Stiftung (ähnlicher Sachverhalt), die du so gerne nutzt:
https://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/onlin...-verlorene-ehre-der-boell-stiftung-ld.1310689

Edit (2365 oder so): Feierabend. Genug des Wahnsinns für heute. Soll wer anders übernehmen.


----------



## Poulton (13. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb muss Syrien schnell befriedet werden, damit wir diese Leute zurückschicken können.


Kaaruzo-Logik: Die Leute fliehen vor Assad -> Schickt sie wieder zurück zu Assad.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Quelle hierzu aus eurem Spektrum, damit es glaubhafter (also nicht für mich, für euch...) wird?


Eine "Quelle", die durch regelmäßige Antisemitismen und Verschwörungstheorien auffällt.
Noch "interessanter" wird es, wenn man mal nach dem eigentlichen Autor sucht


> on Elijah J. Magnier: @ejmalrai – Elijah J. Magnier | ايليا ج مغناير – Middle East Politics
> 
> Übersetzung LZ


Schreiberling bei VT -und Geschwurbel-Portalen wie sott, wo man schonmal von Alienentführungen fabuliert und Globalresearch, wo man HARP, Chemtrail, NWO und anderen Kokolores verbreitet.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dass der Arabische Frühling von den USA initiiert wurde, ist übrigens belegt.


Jetzt aber schnell, dass du noch die nächste Flugscheibe Richtung Neuschwabenland erwischst. Tickets gibt es wie immer gegen Vorlage deines normgerecht gefalteten Aluhuts. 



PS: Die Giftgasleugner | mena-watch.com


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kaaruzo-Logik: Die Leute fliehen vor Assad -> Schickt sie wieder zurück zu Assad.



Ich dachte die Leute fliehen vor dem Krieg? Wenn der vorbei ist, ab zurück nach Hause.

Die paar, die *wirklich* verfolgt sind und deshalb geflohen sind, haben doch Anspruch auf Asyl.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. Juni 2018)

@Poulton
Die Belustigung meinerseits bei der Nummer ist vermutlich für dich nicht auffällig genug gewesen. Vermutlich ist es für dich einfach zu schwierig, diese Art von Humor zu verstehen?!
Ich dachte eigentlich, er wäre recht eindeutig.
Mitnichten ist linkezeitung.de eine seriöse Quelle und der Autor Irgendwo Teil der Querfront (wasweißich, was ihr Extremen täglich so ausheckt). Also wirst du dir das Buch kaufen müssen...


Aber deine Posts sind in der Summe tatsächlich so schlecht, dass ich (wie befürchtet) es wieder bereue, dich aus der ig-Liste kurzzeitig entfernt zu haben.
Also ändere ich das nun wieder.

Aber noch kurz: mena-watch. Danke. Das ist ein israelnaher Tank, der sich auf die Fahne geschrieben hat, "mit ihrer Arbeit zur Verbesserung der Qualität der Berichterstattung über den Nahen Osten im Allgemeinen und Israel im Besonderen beizutragen. Zu diesem Zweck verfolgte sie die Berichterstattung in den wichtigsten österreichischen Medien (Print- wie Onlinemedien, Radio, Fernsehen) und versuchte, durch ihre kritischen Einsprüche auf Fehler aufmerksam zu machen, Verzerrungen und Unausgewogenheiten entgegen zu treten sowie Informationen zur Verfügung zu stellen, die in österreichischen Medien sonst kaum Platz fanden." oder kurz: Deutungshoheit zu erlangen. 
Weißt du, wer es nötig hat, ganz dick in den Briefkopf zu schreiben, dass man "unabhängig" ist? Genau, die Abhängigen. Merkst du eigentlich nicht mal beim Lesen, wenn ein Text quasi nur aus Gift und Galle besteht, schwerlich unabhängig sein kann? 

Syrische Rebellen sollen Giftgas eingesetzt haben -  News International: Naher Osten & Afrika - tagesanzeiger.ch
Kriegsverbrechen in Syrien: 
				UN-Vorwurf: Syrische Rebellen sollen Giftgas eingesetzt haben - Politik - Aktuelle Politik-Nachrichten - Augsburger Allgemeine
Chemieangriff: Rebellen sollen in Syrien Senfgas eingesetzt haben - WELT
Die Frage, ob, wer, wen, womit, wann bewirft/beworfen hat, ist längst nicht vom Tisch. Es ist einfach absolut realistisch, anzunehmen, dass sowohl die Rebellen, als auch die syrische Regierung solche Mittel einsetzen.

Wie du wahrscheinlich (wieder mal) überlesen hast:


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das Thema Gas ist bis dato nicht geklärt.Es gibt jede Menge Vermutungen und sicherlich auch identifizierte Wirkstoffe. Aber das sagt eben gar nichts darüber aus, wer sie letztendlich eingesetzt hat. Chlorgas bspw. kann jeder Laborant im ersten Lehrjahr mit handelsüblichen Küchenreinigern herstellen (hin und wieder vergiftet sich so auch mal eine Hausfrau bei der Badreinigung) und dass in diesem Konflikt auch Beutewaffen wie am Fließband genutzt worden sind, ist selbsterklärend. Ich möchte gar nicht ausschließen, dass Assad womöglich solche Waffen freigegeben hat (er ist eben auch nur ein Diktator). Es ist aber schon ziemlich verwunderlich, dass diese eigentlich immer dann eingesetzt worden sind, als er auf dem Weg zum Sieg war, bspw. als Trump in Aussicht stellte, dass Assads Abtritt nicht zwingend für einen Frieden wäre. Denn wenn das tatsächlich Aktionen der Rebellen waren, wie toll wäre dann erst eine Regierung, die diese Stellen? Ob Assad da wirklich das größere Übel ist?
> Letztendlich stirbt die Wahrheit zuerst.


Ich halte es für möglich, dass beide Seiten Gas eingesetzt haben. Was aber passiert, wenn man Assad durch die (mittlerweile durch und durch) islamistischen "Rebellen" ersetzt?

Wobei... die Frage stellt sich eigentlich gar nicht mehr, da diese Rebellen keinerlei militärische Rolle spielen.
Assad wird bleiben und wie bereits zuvor gesagt: der Kampf um die lukrativen Wiederaufbau hat längst begonnen.


So, nun aber Feierabend.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2018)

Also der Behauptung, dass der arabische Frühling von den USA inszeniert wurde möchte ich mich nicht wirklich anschließen, auch wenn klar sein dürfte, dass dort allerhand Gruppen ihre Finger im Spiel hatten und
US Dienste sicher zu diesen Gruppen gehören.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ihr verdreht seine Worte, das was er sagt ist nur, dass man nicht im ganzen Land der Gefahr läuft durch kriegerische Handlungen zu sterben.



Es hat glaube ich auch nie jemand behauptet, dass man als Assad-Anhänger in von Asssad vollständig kontrollierten Gebieten etwas zu befürchten hätte...


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2018)

Was denkst du was die Flüchtlinge sind? 100% Assad Gegner?
Sicher nicht, jemand der politisch neutral ist, wie die meisten Menschen hat da auch nichts besonders zu befürchten. Sonst, wie schon gesagt->Asyl



> "Für die Annahme, dass der syrische Staat jeden unter Generalverdacht stellt, der Opposition anzugehören, gibt es keine Anhaltspunkte", sagte die Vorsitzende Richterin des dritten Senats, Uta Strzyz.


Fluchtlinge aus Syrien: Kein automatischer Schutz fur syrische Migranten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juni 2018)

Und wer bitte ist immer politisch neutral? Es heißt dann doch, anders als hier im Lande, du musst gänzlich die Klappe halten, ansonsten kommt ggf. die Geheimpolizei und steckt dich auf nimmer wiedersehen in einen Folterknast. 

Eure Ergüsse der letzten Seite sind obendrein irgendwie zum Kotzen. Das wirkt auf mich wie von Leuten auf einer Luxusmotoryacht, die der Titanic und den damit absaufenden Leuten dabei zuschauen und darüber debattieren, ob man die Leute im Wasser nun aufsammeln soll oder nicht, und warum in den Rettungsbooten nun ausgerechnet nur eine bestimmte Gruppe an Menschen sitzt.

Über die Hintergründe wird dann wahlweise eine Quelle zitiert, die zwar das vorher Gesagte zu untermauern scheint, aber im Kontext - besonders im chronologischen - einfach nur herbeigezerrt wurde. Der Assadclan hat über Jahrzehnte in Syrien ein Terrorregime aufgebaut. Und der ach so wenig islamistische Assadclan, weil die sind ja Alewiten, paktierte schon immer mit Iran, um die Hisbollah (Islamisten! Terroristen!) im Land gegen Israel und Libanon in Position zu bringen. Das Ganze dann immer unter der protegierenden Hand Moskaus - sogar weit vor Putin. Als 2011 die Menschen die Chance witterten dieses System friedlich loszuwerden, da ging man mit Gewalt gegen sie vor. Versucht euch analog dazu mal vorzustellen wie es gewesen wäre, hätte Honecker das damals in 1989 auch so gemacht!? Zur gleichen Zeit witterten in Irak die Sunniten ihre Chance. Unter Saddam als kleine Minderheit die Machthaber über viel mehr Schiiten im Land, doch nach Saddams Sturz (2003) samt Waffen aus der Armee, der Polizei und anderen Staatsdiensten entlassen - witziger Weise ist der IS auch 2003 gegründet worden - und unterdrückt von der nun herrschenden schiitischen Bevölkerung. Die bauten ein noch krasseres Terroregime in Syrien und Nordirak auf! Was für eine Gemengelage!?

Du hast also einen Aufstand gegen Assad, der blutig bekämpft wird. Zur gleichen Zeit breitet sich von Osten aus Irak der IS immer weiter in das assadsche Machtvakuum aus. Mittendrin die Bevölkerung, und gerade bei jungen Männern finden Zwangsrekrutierungen von allen Seiten statt. Weigerst du dich, dann geht es dir und ggf der Familie an den Kragen. Fragt euch doch mal, was ihr da machen würdet? Fragt euch doch mal, warum es rund um Syrien herum Flüchtlingslager mit Millionen von vor diesem Wahnsinn geflohenenen Menschen aus Syrien existieren? 

Ihr versetzt euch nicht in deren Lage. Ihr seid die typischen Deutschen. Ihr steht an der Baustelle am Bauzaun, diskutiert über die Art des Bauens und wollt dem Polier am besten noch erzählen, was er anders machen muss...


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Juni 2018)

Da ist so viel falsch und teilweise so naiv aufgefasst, da weiß man gar nicht, wo man anfangen soll.
Alle zufällig ihre Chance gewittert? Ernsthaft? Mal den ORF Beitrag gestartet?
Terrorregime in Syrien?
Wirklich? Google mal nach Artikeln, bevor die Kriegspropaganda im Westen einsetzte und hinterher die Deutung neu ordnete.
Gesellschaft: Lady Di des Orients | ZEIT ONLINE
Syrien war vor dem Krieg quasi das Vorzeigeland im Nahen Osten schlechthin.

Die Lager existieren nicht, weil Assad die alle sonst ins Konz.-Lager steckt, sondern weil die halbe Welt (inkl Westen) dort einen Stellvertreterkrieg aufgezogen hat, der sich nun endlich auflöst.

Ich will den Thread ja nicht wieder hochkochen, aber generell wäre weniger Herz und mehr Verstand für die Lagebeurteilung schon nicht schlecht. Denn letzterer löst Probleme, ersteres verursacht sie.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juni 2018)

Ich habe den ORF Beitrag sogar komplett gesehen. Ändert nichts an meiner Aussage. Und was deinen Link zur Uni Heidelberg angeht, naja, er bestätigt schon in der Einleitung dazu, was ich bereits sagte.


> Dass das Zusammenleben auf friedliche Weise funktioniert, liegt, so Werner Arnold, „nicht zuletzt an der *überkonfessionellen Doktrin der arabisch-nationalistischen Baath-Partei*, die in der Hauptstadt Damaskus regiert.“


So kann man "Terrorregime des Assadclans" natürlich auch verklausulieren.

Schon mal das hier gesehen? Oder ist das für dich auch nur Propaganda?
Vermisst! Syriens geheime Kriegswaffe | ARTE

Edit:
Jetzt erst wahrgenommen



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wirklich? Google mal nach Artikeln, bevor die Kriegspropaganda im Westen einsetzte und hinterher die Deutung neu ordnete.
> Gesellschaft: Lady Di des Orients | ZEIT ONLINE
> Syrien war vor dem Krieg quasi das Vorzeigeland im Nahen Osten schlechthin.



Echt jetzt? Das politische Syrien wird egal, weil die Frau von Assad sich gut kleiden und schminken kann? Wo bitte bin ich hier?


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Juni 2018)

Kann durchaus sein. Denn für diesen "Todesapparat" gab und gibt es einfach keinerlei beweise. Weder durch die vielen Geheimdienste vor Ort, noch durch Satellitenbilder. Und du darfst davon ausgehen, dass dieses Land seit Jahren quasi unter Vollüberwachung steht.
Die Einordnung solcher Dinge ist für den Normalsterblichen bei dieser Dichte an verschiedenen Interesselagen einfach nicht mehr möglich. Diese von dir empfundene Wut schürt man in jedem Konflikt, den man militärisch bearbeitet. Ich hatte die Beispiele gebracht. Im Fall des Falles wird nicht mal vor einer Lüge um getöteten Frühgeburten als Propagandamittel zurückgeschreckt.

Man scheut da wirklich keine Mittel und Wege.



			
				Auszug aus dem Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Für Scharping ist von Anfang an alles klar: im Kosovo droht die humanitäre Katastrophe. Und Scharping hat dafür Beweise, angeblich jedenfalls.
> 
> Seine Behauptung vor Kriegsbeginn: Das "Massaker" von Rugovo.
> 
> ...



"Terrorregime des Assadclans" du rallst halt gar nicht, wie aufgestachelt du mittlerweile bist. Der Hass in deinem Text springt einen schon quasi an. Aber erzähl mal: bist du ein atypischer Deutscher? Quatscht du nicht nur vom Zaun aus? Warst du mal vor Ort? Hast du dich mal in den Lufthansaflieger gesetzt und dich mal umgesehen?

Die Berichterstattung im Kriegsfall kann man einfach knicken. Wie sagte mal Neil Cavuto in einem Moment der Rage ganz offen und ehrlich: "Am I slanted and biased? You damn well bet I am!"

Vielleicht erfahren wir mal in 10 Jahren, was da wirklich abgegangen ist. So wie im Kosovo (tote Babys), Vietnam (Tonkin), dem zweiten Weltkrieg ("zurückgeschossen"), dem Irak (WMD), etc. pp.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gibt es aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit vor allem eins: eine Flut an Desinformation.

/edit:


Tekkla schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Das politische Syrien wird egal, weil die Frau von Assad sich gut kleiden und schminken kann? Wo bitte bin ich hier?


Ka, warum du so schwer verstehst. Der Artikel soll dir zeigen, wie beliebt die Assads noch bis kurz vor dem Krieg im Westen und der eigenen Bevölkerung waren und wie das Paar eigentlich "drauf" ist.
Die sind ohne Leibwächter herumgelaufen, sie ist in die Dörfer und auf christliche Veranstaltungen gegangen.
Liegt wohl auch daran, dass die Alawiten die Scharia weitgehend nicht beachten und deswegen offener für andere sind.


----------



## RtZk (15. Juni 2018)

Natürlich hat er schon vorher Kritiker und Opositionelle töten und foltern lassen. 
Wer das bezweifelt lebt in einer anderen Realität. 
Allerdings ist eine befriedete Region und weitestgehende Freiheiten (für eine Diktatur sogar extrem große) viel Wert und der Bürgerkrieg war die Toten auf keinen fall wert, genauso wenig wie z.B der in Lybien, wo es noch bedeutend schlimmer als je zuvor ist, nachdem Gadaffi gestürzt wurde.
Man sollte sich da eher raus halten als immer wieder sich einmischen und ohne die massenhaften Waffenlieferungen von allen ausländischen Mächten wäre es sowieso niemals zu der jetzigen Situation gekommen.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Juni 2018)

Leugnet ja auch niemand, dass solche Dinge passiert sind, aber ich kann mittlerweile schwerlich sicher zwischen Propaganda und Wahrheit in diesem Konflikt (also ab ~2011) unterscheiden. Die Gegend ist einfach ein Pulverfass. Ich befürchte sogar fast (so derbe und krank es auch ist), dass ohne solch extremes Handeln die Gegend überhaupt nicht unter Kontrolle zu halten ist (denn wie gut Demokratie funktioniert, sieht man auch im Irak gerade auf grauenvolle Weise). Demokratie kann man nicht mit der Knarre erzwingen. Die sind da einfach noch nicht so weit. Das Gros der Bevölkerung war auch einfach nicht gegen Assad. Im Gegenteil.
Zum Thema Folter und Co. hier mal die Zahlen von Amnesty International von 2008 (also noch vor dem Krieg). Wenn es darum ginge, hätten wir schon längst bei unseren besten Freunden den Saudis einmarschieren müssen. Hier mal im Vergleich: Saudi-Arabien 2009 | Amnesty International
Stattdessen verkaufen wir ihnen Waffen aller Art.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Man sollte sich da eher raus halten als immer wieder sich einmischen und ohne die massenhaften Waffenlieferungen von allen ausländischen Mächten wäre es sowieso niemals zu der jetzigen Situation gekommen.


 Bin ich vom Prinzip her deiner Meinung. Das blöde ist aber dabei, dass man sich nicht wirklich raushalten kann. Wenn du das durchgehen lässt, dann fragen dich deine Kritiker, wo denn nun dein ach so toller moralischer Kompass hinzeigt. Mischt du dich ein, dann sagen andere Kritiker, dass das ebenfalls schlecht sei. Im Kern geht es bei deutschen Interventionen doch darum, dass man quasi Alleinherrscher und Systeme, die auf Repression aufbauen, über kurz oder lang gegen ein ähnliches System wie bei uns ersetzt. Viele Freiheiten, viele Rechte, einige Pflichten und im Kern an Frieden mit sich selbst und den Nachbarn interessiert, damit durch Handel allesamt im Land was haben. Das klappt dummerweise nur dann, wenn man einen lässt. In der Region des Mittleren Ostens lässt man das aber nicht zu. Erst die Osmanen, dann Briten und Franzosen und zuletzt nun im wesentlichen die USA. Und dort, wo man die Chance hatte, nämlich in Ägypten, da ersetzt man schlussendlich einen Diktator gegen einen anderen, weil der - oh wunder! - muslimisch gewählte Präsident nicht dem Westen genehm war. Es ist zum Kotzen!



Taskmaster schrieb:


> "Am I slanted and biased? You damn well bet I am!"


... "I'm more in favor of a system that lets me say what I'm saying here rather than one who would be killing me for doing the same thing over there."


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Juni 2018)

Tekkla schrieb:


> ... "I'm more in favor of a system that lets me say what I'm saying here rather than one who would be killing me for doing the same thing over there."


Und ich favorisiere ein System, in dem jedem Menschen gebratene Tauben in den Mund fliegen. Das funktioniert aber nicht. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn es nicht durch die Mehrheit mitgetragen wird (und viel mehr Personen die Taubenzucht für sich entdecken).
Auf dem Reißbrett sieht immer alles so einfach aus. Diktator weg, Wahlen, F*ck yeah, democracy!

Das ist in Syrien, im Libanon, im Irak, im Iran, in Ägypten, Jemen, Saudi-Arabien, ... aber nicht möglich. Eine Demokratie führt in solchen Ländern nachweislich (wir sehen es ja gerade im Feldexperiment) dazu, dass die radikalste Mehrheit die Macht übernimmt und eine faktisch (islamistische) Diktatur der Masse durchsetzt, sich demokratisch legitimiert massiv gegen die kleineren Bevölkerungsgruppen wendet.  
Was besonders diffizil im Hinblick auf den Konflikt zwischen Sunniten und den Schia ist.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Juni 2018)

Das sagte der von dir Zitierte als direkten Satz danach. -.- Context is King!


----------



## Taskmaster (16. Juni 2018)

Ja und? Ich habe den Satz weitergesponnen und auf die heutige Realität projiziert. So viel Übertragungsleistung darf man doch wohl erwarten? Aber so ist das eben, wenn man nur das Herz durchblutet: der Kopf wird unterversorgt.

Das gesamte Statement von Cavuto ist ein journalistischer Offenbarungseid und geht auch noch weiter:
"So am I slanted and biased? You damn well bet I am, professor. I'm more in favor of a system that lets me say what I'm saying here rather than one who would be killing me for doing the same thing over there ..."
"You say I wear my biases on my sleeve? Better that than pretend you have none, but show them clearly in your work."
Dafür bekam er dann auch einen Auftritt in Michael Moores "Fahrenheit 9/11".
Deswegen hatte ich ihn gebracht.

Mitdenken ist "King".


----------



## JePe (24. Juli 2018)

Israel schiesst syrisches Kampfflugzeug ab.

Jetzt wird bestimmt alles gut. Ein paar Jahre vorher war das schliesslich der Beginn einer wunderbaren Maennerfreundschaft.


----------



## RtZk (24. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Israel schiesst syrisches Kampfflugzeug ab.
> 
> Jetzt wird bestimmt alles gut. Ein paar Jahre vorher war das schliesslich der Beginn einer wunderbaren Maennerfreundschaft.



Nichts wirklich besonderes.
Allerdings steckt Israel wirklich in einem Dilemma, mich wundert es, dass sie diesem Treiben immer noch zu sehen. 
Bei einem nicht handeln der Israelis kann es zu 2 Ergebnisen kommen,
1: Assad gewinnt die Kontrolle vollkommen zurück und iranische Truppen und Raketenstellungen stehen an ihrer Grenze.
2: Terroristen („Rebellen“) kommen an die Macht und setzen sich durch (ohne Hilfe eher unwahrscheinlich) und verüben Anschläge in Israel oder greifen es sogar an. 

Die einzige Lösung die ich sehe ist ein konsequentes Eingreifen Israels, das die vollständige Besetzung Syriens zur Folge hat und es danach unter Kontrolle von Blauhelmsoldaten gestellt wird bis ein Demokratisierungsprozess Fortschritte gemacht hat.
Zumindest die Besetzung würde wohl funktionieren, ich glaube nicht, das Russland sich durchsetzen könnte, weder politisch, noch militärisch (so weit entfernt des eigenen Landes), da Israel immer noch die am kampferprobteste und wohl beste (pro Mann gesehen) Armee der Welt besitzt und nicht weit entfernt ist.
Ob ein Demokratisierungsprozess funktioniert wäre aber fraglich, möglich wäre auch einen freundlich gesinnten Diktator einzusetzen.
Aber wie auch immer Israel jetzt handeln wird, ein Krieg mit dem Iran wird unausweichlich sein, da alles danach aussieht, als, dass Assad die Kontrolle wieder gewinnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2018)

Syrien ist achtmal so groß und hat(te) 2,5 mal soviele Einwohner. Soviel Territorium zu besetzen ist trotz technischer Vorteile kaum möglich (wie diverse Russland/UdSSR-Eroberer bewiesen haben). Das gilt um so mehr, wenn der Gegner sieben Jahre Erfahrung im Guerillakampf hat und man selbst Angst vor sämtlichen weiteren Nachbarn. Für die Sicherheit Israels wäre eine Demokratisierungsprozess außerdem kein Fortschritt, denn die Bevölkerung Syriens (und ein von ihr gewählte Regierung) ist mehrheitlich kein Fan Israels. Ein einzelner, isolierter, von Putin abhängiger Diktator dürfte der aktuellen Regierung sogar lieber sein, als wenn da tatsächlich einmal ein demokratisch-liberaler Staat im nahen Osten entsteht.


----------



## RtZk (5. September 2018)

Syrien-Konflikt: Israel schickt eine Warnung an den Iran - WELT


----------



## Sparanus (5. September 2018)

Na hoffentlich wird Israel dagegen halten.


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2018)

Vlt. muss mal die Menschheit radikalere Wege gehen,

um diesen Konflikt zu lösen 

Wielange haut man sich da gegeneinander die Rübe ein?


----------



## RtZk (7. September 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. muss mal die Menschheit radikalere Wege gehen,
> 
> um diesen Konflikt zu lösen
> 
> Wielange haut man sich da gegeneinander die Rübe ein?



Was will man denn machen? Man könnte einmaschieren und den Diktator und das ganze Terroristen Pack aus ganz Syrien vertreiben, aber was hat man davon? Ein Lybien 2.0 und eine politische Krise durch die Konflikte der Großmächte und Regionalmächte.
Diese Failed States kann man nur durch dauerhafte Besatzung stabilisieren und die ist erstens verdammt teuer und zweitens sterben Soldaten für nichts und wieder nichts, denn sobald man abzieht schlagen sie sich wieder die Köpfe ein.


----------



## Duvar (7. September 2018)

Sehe schon hundert tausende gen Europa wandern. Die Türkei wird nach den 3.5 Millionen Flüchtlingen, die sie beherbergen, kaum in der Lage sein, die weiteren Millionen aus Idlib zu stemmen. Entweder die EU Staaten setzen sich mal mehr ein für die Flüchtlinge, oder alles wird kollabieren. Den Menschen in Not muss geholfen werden, hoffe das Treffen zwischen  der Türkei Iran und Russland trägt Früchte und ein Massaker wird verhindert.


----------



## RtZk (7. September 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sehe schon hundert tausende gen Europa wandern. Die Türkei wird nach den 3.5 Millionen Flüchtlingen, die sie beherbergen, kaum in der Lage sein, die weiteren Millionen aus Idlib zu stemmen. Entweder die EU Staaten setzen sich mal mehr ein für die Flüchtlinge, oder alles wird kollabieren. Den Menschen in Not muss geholfen werden, hoffe das Treffen zwischen  der Türkei Iran und Russland trägt Früchte und ein Massaker wird verhindert.



Was für ein Massaker? Das Terroristennest Idlib hätte schon viel früher ausgeräuchert gehört, die beste Option für alle ausländischen Mächte ist die, dass Assad wieder die Macht gewinnt, besser ein Diktator als komplettes Chaos. Demokratie wird es dort keine geben, eine Wahl und schon holen Sie sich den nächsten Diktator an die Macht.  
Die einzige Option dies alles zu verhindern ist eine Invasion mit Bodentruppen, doch außer den Saudis und der Türkei ist keiner bereit dazu und bei beiden hat man gesehen, dass sie schlicht nicht dafür zu gebrauchen sind, die Saudis haben bis heute die Rebellen im Jemen nicht besiegt und die Türkei haben Wochen gebraucht um kleine Gebiete von Bauern zu erobern.

Es gibt schlicht keine richtige Entscheidung für die Menschen dort.


----------



## Duvar (7. September 2018)

Ist dir eigentlich klar wv Zivilisten da noch sind? Was willst du da ausräuchern? Da gehen zu viele Zivilisten bei drauf.
Die richtige Entscheidung ist Waffenstillstand und erstmal die Zivilisten, Kinder Frauen etc von dort evakuieren und in der EU verteilen, nur hier in der EU will ja keiner wirklich helfen, sondern lieber Geld geben und alles auf zB die Türkei abwälzen...


----------



## RtZk (7. September 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist dir eigentlich klar wv Zivilisten da noch sind? Was willst du da ausräuchern? Da gehen zu viele Zivilisten bei drauf.
> Die richtige Entscheidung ist Waffenstillstand und erstmal die Zivilisten, Kinder Frauen etc von dort evakuieren und in der EU verteilen, nur hier in der EU will ja keiner wirklich helfen, sondern lieber Geld geben und alles auf zB die Türkei abwälzen...



Wieso sollten wir sie auf nehmen? Es sind tausende Kilometer von hier nach Syrien. Sie sollten dort hin gehen wo sie hingehören und zwar in ihr eigenes Land. Die Mär davon, dass sie alle in Foltergefängnisse kommen glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft? Oder denkst du wirklich er kann mehrere 100.000 Menschen da rein stecken?
In dem Großteil des Landes herrscht schlicht kein Krieg, die Leute kommen nur aus 2 Gründen, erstens Geld und zweitens der Furcht vor dem Einzug in die Armee.
In einem Krieg sterben immer Menschen, leider eben auch viele Zivilisten, aber wer zur Al Nusra geflüchtet ist, ist sowieso ein Terrorunterstützer und Unterstützer gehören nicht anders behandelt als die Täter selbst.

Auf die Türkei abwälzen? Die Türkei scherrt sich einen Dreck um die Flüchtlinge, die vegetieren dort in Slums vor sich hin während sich unsere hier über ihre Unterbringung beschweren in denen es ihnen an nichts fehlt.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die richtige Entscheidung ist Waffenstillstand und erstmal die Zivilisten, Kinder Frauen etc von dort evakuieren und in der EU verteilen, nur hier in der EU will ja keiner wirklich helfen, sondern lieber Geld geben und alles auf zB die Türkei abwälzen...


Wie die Flüchtlinge  in der EU verteilt werden hat man ja gesehen. Andere Länder machen dicht und Deutschland kann sie dann alle aufnehmen.


----------



## Duvar (7. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie die Flüchtlinge  in der EU verteilt werden hat man ja gesehen. Andere Länder machen dicht und Deutschland kann sie dann alle aufnehmen.



Ich weiß, das ist ja das Problem. Deutschland macht im Gegensatz zu anderen Staaten deutlich mehr. 
@ rt Die Türkei schert sich einen Dreck? Darum haben die auch 3,5 Millionen aufgenommen gell? 
Sagt der leben in Slums... Wenn hier mal 3,5 Millionen einmarschieren, dann will ich mal sehen, wo du aus dem Nix Luxusunterkünfte schaffst.
Im Vergleich zur Türkei haben viele Länder deutlich zu wenig getan, also würde ich mal lieber leise sein, deine Einstellung wie du über die Leute da denkst kotzt mich echt an.
Ich wäre dafür, wenn wir dich mal dahin verfrachten, mal sehen ob du dann deine Schnute soweit aufreisst...

Hilfsorganisation ruft zum Schutz von Kindern in Idlib auf | Politik

Da sind hundert tausende Kinder und rund 3 Millionen Zivilisten. Die würdest du also gern mit den Terroristen zusammen ausräuchern, ist klar...


----------



## RtZk (7. September 2018)

Da werden keine 50.000 Menschen sterben und von diesen wird der Großteil keine Zivilisten sein. 
Ja ausgeräuchert gehört es, aber dass die Türkei Terroristen in Syrien unterstützt ist ja nichts neues und du alles was die Türkei tut verteidigst ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Duvar (7. September 2018)

Finde dein Denken unmenschlich und echt ätzend. Selbst wenn nur 1 unschuldiger stirbt, ist es einer zu viel, aber mit deinem Hintern im warmen sicheren Heim bzw Deutschland hast du gut reden. Hab dich auf igno gesetzt, weil mit solchen Typen wie dir will ich nicht mal ein Wort, gar Buchstaben wechseln. Leb mal weiter in deiner Hasserfüllten unmenschlichen Welt.


----------



## RtZk (7. September 2018)

Duvar schrieb:


> Finde dein Denken unmenschlich und echt ätzend. Selbst wenn nur 1 unschuldiger stirbt, ist es einer zu viel, aber mit deinem Hintern im warmen sicheren Heim bzw Deutschland hast du gut reden.



Warum ist es hier warm und sicher? Weil meine Vorfahren dazu etwas beigetragen haben. 
Das sagt mir der der letzt noch den Einmarsch der Türkei in Syrien befürwortet hat und geschrieben hat das doch kaum Zivilisten gestorben sind. Wo ist da dein „selbst wenn nur 1 unschuldiger stirbt“ gewesen? 
Im Gegensatz zu den Kurden in Syrien sind die Al Nusra und Konsorten tatsächlich Terroristen.
Ach stimmt da hat es dir nicht in den Kram gepasst.


----------



## Duvar (8. September 2018)

Chemnitz-Ausschreitungen: Neonazis attackierten juedisches Restaurant


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2018)

Na wenn es gegen Juden geht kommen ja direkt 3 Fraktionen in Betracht


----------



## Adi1 (8. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was will man denn machen? Man könnte einmaschieren und den Diktator und das ganze Terroristen Pack aus ganz Syrien vertreiben, aber was hat man davon? Ein Lybien 2.0 und eine politische Krise durch die Konflikte der Großmächte und Regionalmächte.
> Diese Failed States kann man nur durch dauerhafte Besatzung stabilisieren und die ist erstens verdammt teuer und zweitens sterben Soldaten für nichts und wieder nichts, denn sobald man abzieht schlagen sie sich wieder die Köpfe ein.



Nö,

ein totales Wirtschaftsboykott, die Landgrenzen dichtmachen,
und die Seewege blockieren 

Dazu noch eine Luftbrücke für permanente Waffenlieferungen,

nach 10 Jahren ist da automatisch Ruhe


----------



## RtZk (10. September 2018)

Von der Leyen laesst Tornado-Kampfeinsatz in Syrien pruefen - FOCUS Online


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Von der Leyen laesst Tornado-Kampfeinsatz in Syrien pruefen - FOCUS Online



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass wir uns im Kriegszustand mit Syrien befinden. Hier prüft unserer derzeitge Verteidigunsministerin nichts anderes, als einen Angriffskrieg.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2018)

Kein Bündnisfall, kein UN Mandat. Das sollte eigentlich nicht durchgehen.


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2018)

Die Frage die sich mir eher stellt: Sind die angesichts der Pannen und Mängel der Bundeswehr, überhaupt noch einsatzfähig?


----------



## RtZk (10. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kein Bündnisfall, kein UN Mandat. Das sollte eigentlich nicht durchgehen.



Im Kosovokrieg ging es so doch auch. Vorschriften sind für manche scheinbar nur dann bindend, wenn sie es für richtig halten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Im Kosovokrieg ging es so doch auch. Vorschriften sind für manche scheinbar nur dann bindend, wenn sie es für richtig halten.



Es ist doch ganz einfach. Der Westen hält das Völkerrecht immer dann hoch, wenn er andere diesbezüglich maßregeln kann. In anderen Fällen nimmt man es dann nicht so genau.


----------



## Seeefe (10. September 2018)

Seh nur ich das so oder wäre die syrische Führung mehr als blöd, beim letzten Gefecht (vor dem endgültigen Sieg vor allem), Giftgas einzusetzen? Macht doch absolut keinen Sinn.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Im Kosovokrieg ging es so doch auch. Vorschriften sind für manche scheinbar nur dann bindend, wenn sie es für richtig halten.


Stimmt, aber dort kam später ein Mandat.

Die Sache ist halt komplex. Völkerrecht akzeptieren und Menschenrechtsverletzungen hinnehmen?


----------



## RtZk (10. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber dort kam später ein Mandat.
> 
> Die Sache ist halt komplex. Völkerrecht akzeptieren und Menschenrechtsverletzungen hinnehmen?



Ich glaube nicht, dass für die Luftschläge je ein Mandat ausgestellt wurde.
Wie wäre es mit einem ja? Nehmen wir mal an ein deutsches Bundesland erklärt seine Unabhängigkeit und stellt bewaffnete Kräfte auf, so würde auch bei uns die Bundeswehr eingreifen und die Kontrolle über dieses Gebiet mit Gewalt wieder erlangen. 
Bei den Massenmorden an der Zivilbevölkerung ist keine der Seiten unschuldig gewesen, die haben sich alle gegenseitig abgemurkst.

Edit: Syrien: Ohnmaechtig schaut der Westen auf die Schlacht um Idlib - WELT , bei der Überschrift bekomme ich schon wieder das große Kotzen, typisch Journalisten, einerseits wollen sie, dass der Westen eingreift, tut er es, dann ist er natürlich der Kriegstreiber. Aber generell wieso sollten wir uns um alle Belange auf der Welt kümmern, das ist nicht unser Problem.


----------



## Adi1 (11. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir eher stellt: Sind die angesichts der Pannen und Mängel der Bundeswehr, überhaupt noch einsatzfähig?



Aber sicher, kleine Ortschaften könnte man schon bekämpfen,

allerdings nur bei Temperaturen zwischen 5 - 25 Grad,

und dann nur Montags bis Freitags

von 7.30 - 12.00 Uhr, und

von 13.00 - 16.00 Uhr.


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2018)

Abschuss eines russischen Flugzeugs: Israel sieht Verantwortung bei Syrien - WELT
Nichts neues, dass die syrische Armee unfähig hoch 10, keine Ahnung wieso Russland jetzt versucht davon abzulenken.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Dezember 2018)

Sobald Diktatoren, die Teil der Nato sind, ihr Unwesen treiben, wird in den Mainstreammedien kaum mehr berichtet. Sind ja nur Kurden... 

Afrin: Exzessive Gewalt durch tuerkische Besatzung | Telepolis

Nachtrag:
Das sind übrigens Terroristen, die dort angesiedelt werden, auch wenn man bei uns Gruppierungen, die Kinder enthaupten, lieber gemäßigte Rebellen nennt.


----------



## RtZk (10. Dezember 2018)

War doch schon lange bekannt wen die Türkei in Syrien zu welchen Zwecken unterstützt, die Leute die es nicht sehen wollten werden es auch nie sehen.
Bei uns ist auch die Al Nusra eine gemäßigte Gruppe, aber nur solange es gegen Assad geht, wenn es für unsere Medien passt sind es wieder Terroristen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Dezember 2018)

Was? Die vom Westen unterstützen "Rebelllen" sind gar nicht friedlich und wollen am Ende gar keine Demokratie mit Gleichberechtigung für Mann und Frau?

Jetzt bin ich aber höchst überrascht und schwer enttäuscht


----------



## RtZk (10. Dezember 2018)

Tja, dort gibt es sowieso nur die Wahl zwischen schlecht und schlecht, da sollte man dann eigentlich das kleinere Übel wählen und das wäre ein Diktator der einen weitestgehenden säkularen Staat ermöglicht, für Freiheit und Demokratie sind diese Menschen nicht bereit, genauso wie der restliche Nahe Osten und Afrika.
Was passiert, wenn man die Rebellen (übrigens wird dieses Wort mit etwas Positivem assoziiert) unterstützt hat man in Lybien gesehen, jetzt geht es dort zu wie im 17. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Dezember 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Tja, dort gibt es sowieso nur die Wahl zwischen schlecht und schlecht, da sollte man dann eigentlich das kleinere Übel wählen und das wäre ein Diktator der einen weitestgehenden säkularen Staat ermöglicht, für Freiheit und Demokratie sind diese Menschen nicht bereit, genauso wie der restliche Nahe Osten und Afrika.
> Was passiert, wenn man die Rebellen (übrigens wird dieses Wort mit etwas Positivem assoziiert) unterstützt hat man in Lybien gesehen, jetzt geht es dort zu wie im 17. Jahrhundert.



Oder im Irak, wo der IS ja lediglich das Machtvakuum gefüllt hat, das nach dem Tode von Saddam Hussein entstanden ist. Aber hey, lieber erschaffen wir den nächsten failed state, als einzusehen, dass wir seit mehreren Jahren auf dem falschen Weg sind.


----------



## Haasinger (16. Dezember 2018)

Also ich habe einen Syrer bei mit als Mitarbeiter und der bringt es relativ einfach auf den Punkt. 

Die Diktatur war nicht komplett schlecht - das Land war bis zu diesem Krieg stabil und lebenswert, wenn auch etwas eingeschränkt.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2018)

Durftest halt nur nicht das Regime kritisieren, sonst wurde es sehr schnell ungemütlich für dich.


----------



## Haasinger (16. Dezember 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Durftest halt nur nicht das Regime kritisieren, sonst wurde es sehr schnell ungemütlich für dich.



Sagt uns die Presse. 

Wenn man dann mal genauer hinsieht merkt man dass wir in Deutschland deutlich reglementierter leben als viele Menschen in Syrien gelebt haben. 
Sei es im Straßenverkehr, Geschäftlich etc  - das sind die Worte eines Menschen der mitten in der Kriegszone gelebt hat und vor dem Wehrdienst geflohen ist.

Ein Krieg ist einfach immer das falsche Mittel für eine Verbesserung.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2018)

Haasinger schrieb:


> Sagt uns die Presse.
> 
> Wenn man dann mal genauer hinsieht merkt man dass wir in Deutschland deutlich reglementierter leben als viele Menschen in Syrien gelebt haben.
> Sei es im Straßenverkehr, Geschäftlich etc  - das sind die Worte eines Menschen der mitten in der Kriegszone gelebt hat und vor dem Wehrdienst geflohen ist.
> ...


Die Leute - überwiegend Akademiker - welche Assad kritisiert haben, wollten weder einen Bürgerkrieg noch haben sie bewusst den Terror unterstützt.
Sie wollten, dass Assad seine Versprechungen einhält und traten für bessere Lebensstandards ein. 
Vergolten hat man es ihnen damit, dass viele von ihnen (wie viel genau weiß keiner) verschleppt und irgendwo eingekerkert/umgebracht wurden. 

Ich habe auch mit Leuten aus Syrien geredet, und zwar mit welchen die nach Deutschland flohen, bevor der IS angefangen hat zu wüten. Ein Journalist hatte dort regierungskritische Artikel verfasst, sein Bruder hatte offen gegen Assad protestiert. Als sein Bruder verschwand (gehört hatte er nie wieder was von ihm) war auch sein Leben und das seiner Familie in Gefahr, sodass er nach Deutschland kam und Asyl beantragt hatte. 

Keine Ahnung, wen oder was genau du mit "Die Presse" meinst, aber das was er mir erzählt hat, deckt sich recht gut mit dem was z.B. der Spiegel oder die Zeit so über Assad schreibt: Syrien: Assad ausgeliefert | ZEIT ONLINE
Syrien-Krieg: Assads Hoelle | ZEIT ONLINE
Syrien: Mit Hafis al-Assad kam die Angst | ZEIT ONLINE
Syrien: Baschar al-Assad will mit Enteignung Fluechtlinge aussperren - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Syrien: Baschar al-Assad ueberschreitet die naechste rote Linie - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Genauso wie in Deutschland oder sonst überall in jedem Land auf der Welt, hat jeder Bürger seine eigene Meinung zur Regierung und den Verhältnissen dort, wo er lebt. In Deutschland wird dir jeder was anderes erzählen, was ihm hier passt und was nicht, hängt alles davon ab, aus welchen Verhältnissen er stammt und was für Überzeugungen er hat. Genau das gleiche gilt für Syrer, von denen hat auch nicht jeder die gleiche Meinung oder vertritt dieselben Ansichten - ein Fehler, den übrigens jeder irgendwo schon mal gemacht hat, frei nach dem Motto: "Uh, ich hab' mal mit jemand aus Land XY geredet, also weiß ich auch was dort abgeht und was dort alle denken oder meinen".


----------



## Poulton (16. Dezember 2018)

Haasinger schrieb:


> Die Diktatur war nicht komplett schlecht - das Land war bis zu diesem Krieg stabil und lebenswert, wenn auch etwas eingeschränkt.


Wenn man die Sache mit dem Krieg weglässt, könnte das auch glatt von einem Büger der ehemaligen DDR kommen. War ja nicht alles schlecht unter Honi.


----------



## JePe (16. Dezember 2018)

Tjaja. Es war nicht alles schlecht. Bloss das mit den Autobahnen haette er nicht machen sollen ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2018)

Haasinger schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen Syrer bei mit als Mitarbeiter und der bringt es relativ einfach auf den Punkt.
> 
> Die Diktatur war nicht komplett schlecht - das Land war bis zu diesem Krieg stabil und lebenswert, wenn auch etwas eingeschränkt.


Als Opertunist konnte man sicher überleben und gute Geschäfte machen. War man einer der hundertausenden in Foltergefängissen, hat man sicher in böses Wort gegen den zweitgrößter aller Führer gesagt. Es gibt nun mal Menschen, die mögen Freiheit wie Religionsfreiheit, frei Meinungsäußerung, freie Berufswahl,  Gleichberechtigung aller, Rechtsstaatlichkeit.

Aber gut, auch hier im Land haben wir 18% Wähler, denen diese Errungenschaften scheinbar  völlig egal sind


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2018)

Diktatur bedeutet ja nicht automatisch, dass große Teile der Bevölkerung terrorisiert werden.
Die Bevölkerung der DDR wurde ja auch nicht im großen Stil terrorisiert. Das hat halt kleine Gruppen und Einzelpersonen betroffen.
Für uns, die in der BRD aufgewachsen sind ein unhaltbarer Zustand, aber für Leute die im dritten Reich groß geworden sind war die DDR halt eine Verbesserung und für die, die dort geboren sind war es ja auch erstmal so wie es halt war.
Der Funke zum Aufstand kam halt aus den umliegenden Ländern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> ...Die Bevölkerung der DDR wurde ja auch nicht im großen Stil terrorisiert.....


Ich war von 1974 is 1989 jedes Jahre zwei Wochen in der Zone und der Terror begann bei der Einreise, es gab 24h das Gefühl, nicht in einem Rechtsstaat zu leben, jedes Gespräch begann mit, _"pssst, der Meier ober ist bei der Stasi"_, Freunden wurde vorgeschrieben,, was sie zu studieren haben, aber andere durften nicht, weil ihre Eltern studiert hatten.

Ja, in der Unfreiheit jeder Diktatur finden Menschen Inseln der Zufriedenheit, das tolle Grillen mit Nachbarn, die gegenseitige Hilfe, etc. In der Summe war es unmenschlich, auch wenn viele nach inzwischen 30 Jahren einen verklärten Blick entwickeln.

Russland ist nach dem bischen, was ich von Freunden weiss, und das ist natürlich rein subjektiv, ähnlich, aus der Ukraine wandert auch ab, wer die Möglichkeit hat. Und was in Syrien los ist, kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2018)

Wenn das für dich schon Terror ist wie nennst du das was die Nazis mit den Juden zwischen Machtergreifung und Holocaust gemacht haben?
Terror++ oder was?

Ich bin Kind eines Ostdeutschen und einer Westdeutschen, ich höre schon mein ganzes Leben hier war es damals so, dort war es damals so. Ich weiß wovon ich rede.
Unterdrückung ja, Terror mMn. nur gegen einzelne.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn das für dich schon Terror ist wie nennst du das was die Nazis mit den Juden zwischen Machtergreifung und Holocaust gemacht haben?


Das ist Barbarei gewesen, jenseits jeder Menschlichkeit, darum reden wir heute noch darüber.

Terror beginnt mit rechtsradikalen Glatzen, die Mitmenschen ins Gesicht schreien, sie sollen verrecken, absaufen oder was auch immer, und Terror erleben wir z.B. von fünf Polizisten in Frankfurt,die  Drohbriefe mit Morddrohungen gegen ein zweijähriges Kind verschickten. Das alles ist Terrorisieren seiner Mitmenschen.

Schon die Ungerechtigkeiten in Nordirland mit Bevorzugen der anglikanischen Minderheit führte zu einem blutigen Bürgerkrieg. In Syrien wurden und werden ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen systematisch unterdrückt. Ja, den Aliviten ging es ganz gut, aber auch nicht allen, eben nur denen, die "Heil Assad" geschrien haben.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2018)

Also würdest du sagen es ist falsch das Naziregime als Terrorregime zu bezeichnen, wenn Terror eine andere Stufe ist?


----------



## Haasinger (16. Dezember 2018)

Two Face - deine Quellen sind. Fragwürdig.

Überschrift :"Assad überschreitet rote Linie" 
Artikel: "bei einem mutmaßlichen Giftgasangriff des syrischen Regimes" 

Meinungsmache. Diese hat mit der Wahrheit wenig zu tun.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2018)

Hast du bessere Quellen, welche die "Wahrheit" wiedergeben, oder kannst du dich auch bloß auf deine eine Bekanntschaft berufen?
Um zu erkennen, dass Assad nicht viel auf Menschenrechte gab und gibt, dazu muss man nun wirklich kein Insider sein.^^


----------



## RtZk (16. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als Opertunist konnte man sicher überleben und gute Geschäfte machen. War man einer der hundertausenden in Foltergefängissen, hat man sicher in böses Wort gegen den zweitgrößter aller Führer gesagt. Es gibt nun mal Menschen, die mögen Freiheit wie Religionsfreiheit, frei Meinungsäußerung, freie Berufswahl,  Gleichberechtigung aller, Rechtsstaatlichkeit.
> 
> Aber gut, auch hier im Land haben wir 18% Wähler, denen diese Errungenschaften scheinbar  völlig egal sind



Hundertausende in Foltergefängnissen? Selten so gelacht, die Größe der syrischen Bevölkerung ist dir bekannt? Sind ungefähr 18 Millionen, da wäre ja jeder 18. gefoltert worden, was der größte Schwachsinn ist, aber Ali erzählt so etwas eben gern um Asyl zu bekommen, genauso wie auch bei jedem eine Bombe aufs Haus gefallen ist.
Assad ist ohne Zweifel ein Diktator der nicht gerade zimperlich mit Regime Gegner umgeht, doch er ist weit besser als das was passieren würde, wenn er verliert, siehe Libyen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hundertausende in Foltergefängnissen? Selten so gelacht, die Größe der syrischen Bevölkerung ist dir bekannt? Sind ungefähr 18 Millionen, da wäre ja jeder 18. gefoltert worden, was der größte Schwachsinn ist, aber Ali erzählt so etwas eben gern um Asyl zu bekommen, genauso wie auch bei jedem eine Bombe aufs Haus gefallen ist.
> Assad ist ohne Zweifel ein Diktator der nicht gerade zimperlich mit Regime Gegner umgeht, doch er ist weit besser als das was passieren würde, wenn er verliert, siehe Libyen.


- 100.000 sind jeder 180ste von 18 Millionen....     [1]
- In den USA sitzt nur zum Vergleich, fast 1% der Bevölkerung im Knast.(700 von 100.000) [2]
- In Syrien sind alleine von 2011 bis 2014 5000-13000 in einem einzigen Gefängnis gestorben [3]

Wie lange herrscht der Assad Klan jetzt? Seit 1971 diktatorisch [4]. Wie viele Menschen  im Gefängnis aus politischen Gründen saßen, wissen wir nicht,  dass aber in Summe in 47 Jahren hundertdausende gefoltert wurden oder nur im Gefängnis saßen, ist also grobe Hochrechnung statthaft.

Das Du, wie immer in Deiner Tradition in diesem Forum, Opfer verhöhnst, auf ihren herumtritts und sich über sie lustig machst, ist wieder ein Beispiel für deine menschenfeindliche Grundhaltung. Schäm Dich

______________________________________________________
Anhänge
[1] Unterstufen Mathematik, ist das wirklich zu schwer?
[2] Gefaengnissystem der Vereinigten Staaten – Wikipedia
[3] Syrien: Assads Todesfabrik - Einblick in unmenschliche Methoden | STERN.de
[4]  Hafiz al-Assad – Wikipedia


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. Dezember 2018)

Ohne ausgewiesener Kenner der Materie vor Ort zu sein, denke ich mir, Assad ist wohl nach unseren hehren, westlichen Maßstäben sicherlich kein Engelchen, aber immer noch das kleinere Übel.
Wenn die hierzulande immer so verwegen als "Rebellen" bezeichneten Gegner dort das Sagen haben würden, wird nämlich aus einem relativ (!) "freien" und durchaus halbwegs gut funktionierendem Land (war Syrien jedenfalls so einigermaßen vor dem Krieg) das nächste Shithole, da dann endgültig nur noch die Radikalen am Ruder sind - und dann ist grundsätzlich immer Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2018)

@iu
Du schreibst Hunderttausende (Mehrzahl) und rechnest mit genau Hunderttausend.

Irgendwie bezweifel ich langsam wirklich, dass du eine akademische Ausbildung besitzt.


----------



## Haasinger (16. Dezember 2018)

Wahnsinn dass da ganze Welt sich über Assads Gefängnisse auslässt, aber keiner sich fragt ob Obama die versprochene Schließung von Guantanamo wirklich durchgezogen hat.
Dann wüssten hier nämlich Alle dass Giftgas zumindest schon nachweißlich von der Rebellenseite eingesetzt wurde, und genauere Untersuchungen von diversen Seiten verhindert wurden.

Ich habe wenig gute Quellen, aber ich lese beide Seiten und versuche mir ein eigenes Bild zu machen. Sowohl russisch, amerikanisch, deutsch und "freie" Journalisten.

Und glaubt mir , wenn eine Deutsche Quelle "mutmaßlich" schreibt, dann ist es schon eher falsch als eine Mutmaßung.

Was man auch bedenken muss, ist wie die Menschen in diesen Ländern denken und handeln. Ich denke ein Gefängnis und Strafen nach deutschen Maßstäben würden dort bei niemandem einen Sinneswandel auslösen. Auch hat es bisher noch nie funtioniert wenn ein westliches Land meinte es muss solchen Ländern die Demokratie schenken. Das was danach kam war für die Menschen dann oftmals schlimmer als jede Diktatur oder der Verlust der Meinungsfreiheit , nämlich Anarchie.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2018)

Du verlässt dich auf russische (!) Quellen und beschreibst im selben Atemzug deutsche als unglaubwürdig? Wow, das muss man erst mal verdauen...


----------



## Haasinger (16. Dezember 2018)

Aus "lesen" wird "verlassen".  Wörter verdrehen kannst du gut.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2018)

Sorry, aber auf was soll ich denn etwas geben, wenn du solche Sätze von dir gibst: 





> Und glaubt mir , wenn eine Deutsche Quelle "mutmaßlich" schreibt, dann ist es schon eher falsch als eine Mutmaßung.


Das ist ein ganz schön harter Brocken.
Keine belegbaren Quellen, keine Faktenlage nur eine dicke, fette und ziemlich weit hergeholte Prämisse.
Quellen hast du bisher keine geliefert. Als ich welche verlinkt habe, kam nur das Schlagwort "unglaubwürdig".

Wer ist hier eigentlich unglaubwürdig?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2018)

Haasinger schrieb:


> Wahnsinn dass da ganze Welt sich über Assads Gefängnisse auslässt, aber keiner sich fragt ob Obama die versprochene Schließung von Guantanamo wirklich durchgezogen hat.


Ich rede in diesem Thema über Assads Gefängnisse, in anderen Themen über die Verbrechen der USA, vor allem den völkerrechtswidrigen Drohnenkrieg. In Syrien wurden allerdings Waffen an Islamisten verschenkt. Was das soll, ist natürlich ein Thema.



Haasinger schrieb:


> Dann wüssten hier nämlich Alle dass Giftgas zumindest schon nachweißlich von der Rebellenseite eingesetzt wurde, und genauere Untersuchungen von diversen Seiten verhindert wurden..


Von außen betrachtend wissen wir gar nichts. Ich kann mir dazu keine Meinung bilden, abgesehen davon, dass die USA chemische Waffen an Saddam Hussein lieferten, zu Zeiten, als er Krieg gegen den Iran führte. Und von diesen Resten gelangen Teile nach Syrien. Wer und ob etwas einfgesetzt wird, kann ich nicht beurteilen, die Berichte sind zu widersprüchlich.



Haasinger schrieb:


> Und glaubt mir , wenn eine Deutsche Quelle "mutmaßlich" schreibt, dann ist es schon eher falsch als eine Mutmaßung.


Ja, das ist trivial. Wenn etwas sicher gewußt  wird, dann wird es entsprechend verkauft. Zu 99% berichtet die Presse über Mutmaßungen, sehr leicht am Konjunktiv zu erkennen. Darum ist es aber keine Lügenpresse, denn die Reaktionen auf diese Mutmaßungen sind das Relevante und entlarvende.



Haasinger schrieb:


> Was man auch bedenken muss, ist wie die Menschen in diesen Ländern denken und handeln.


Darum bin ich dafür, jede äußere Einmischung zu unterlassen. Jede. Wir sollten Kriegsflüchtlinge und natürlich politisch Flüchtenden aufnehmen, Humanitäre Hilfe leisten, bei Bedarf Sanktionenverhängen und wenn die UN einen Eingriff beschließt, mitmachen. Aber Waffenlieferungen an Gruppen find eich problematisch.


----------



## Haasinger (16. Dezember 2018)

Es tut mir echt Leid, aber ich werde keine Quellen posten - weil ich mir erstens vor Monaten ein rationales Bild von der Angelegenheit gemacht habe, und zweitens weil es viel Arbeit ist alle Quellen erneut herauszusuchen und zu prüfen. Dafür will ich mir im Moment keine Zeit nehmen.

Grundsätzlich verfolgt in einem Krieg leider aber jede Seite Interessen. Und jede Seite hat ihre eigene Kriegsberichterstattung die gefärbt ist von den Interessen und Vorgaben des jeweiligen Landes.
Die Wahrheit liegt meist irgendwo dazwischen.

In Deutschland kann man da gerne nach der Regel gehen, "je bekannter die Quelle desto unbrauchbarer wird sie". 
Mein Liebslingslink dazu: YouTube
Natürlich wirst du mir das jetzt nicht glauben da ich keinen Gegenartikel gepostet habe.

Aber zur Stützung meiner Aussage reicht es eigentlich wieder nur den Spiegelartikel von vorhin zu rezitieren.
Die Titelzeile ist ein Handfester Vorwurf dass Assad eine Linie überschritten HAT und irgendwo im Artikel wird dann gezeigt dass alle Informationen auf Vermutungen basieren.


EDIT:
Worauf ich auch gerne eingehen würde ist das mögliche Ergebnis dieses Krieges. Es geht hier doch gar nicht um Grundrechte oder Meinungsfreiheit. Das Ergebnisse sind vorhersehbar - entweder  Diktatur (unter Assad) oder Gottesstaat (der Siegreichen "Rebellen". Da ziehe ich persönlich doch die Diktatur vor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2018)

Haasinger schrieb:


> ....und irgendwo im Artikel wird dann gezeigt dass alle Informationen auf Vermutungen basieren....


Dann hast Du den Artikel doch verstanden. Es sind Mutmaßungen. Wen interessieren Überschriften?


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2018)

Es geht um seriösität und keiner mag Clickbait


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diktatur bedeutet ja nicht automatisch, dass große Teile der Bevölkerung terrorisiert werden.
> Die Bevölkerung der DDR wurde ja auch nicht im großen Stil terrorisiert. Das hat halt kleine Gruppen und Einzelpersonen betroffen.
> Für uns, die in der BRD aufgewachsen sind...



Um mal einen Wessi zu zitieren:
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Klappe halten.

Die DDR hat keine "kleinen Gruppen und Einzelpersonen" betroffen, sondern alle. Und wie wenige davon die Verhältnisse gut fanden respektive wieviele umgekehrt darunter litten, sollte wohl spätestens 1989 auch dem blindesten BRD-Bürger klar geworden sein.

Freiheit ist ein Grundrecht für alle Menschen einschließlich Sachsen, Thüringer, Brandenburger, Berliner, Mecklenburger und Syrier. Und nicht nur für Westdeutsche. Deine Einstellung klingt 1:1 wie die Argumentation von Kolonialisten und Segratisten... "für uns wäre das natürlich gräßlich, aber für die ****** ist das ganz wunderbar und das beste, was ihnen passieren kann, dass sie unter die Knute kommen"


----------



## Sparanus (16. Dezember 2018)

Ich schlage vor zu denken bevor du was postest. Aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt, du bist das Versagen der Bildungspolitik in einer Person und schaffst das auch noch in einem Post zu zeigen. Respekt.

Ich habe der DDR nie abgesprochen, dass sie ihr Volk unterdrückt hat, wie es eine Diktatur eben macht. Meine Aussage bezog sich nur darauf, dass die DDR kein Terrorregime war wie das dritte Reich, die UdSSR unter Stalin etc.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezog sich nur darauf, dass die DDR kein Terrorregime war wie das dritte Reich, die UdSSR unter Stalin etc.


Die Mauertoten sprechen eine andere Sprache. Das war Terror gegen die eigene Bevölkerung. Und fang jetzt nicht wieder mit Wortklauberei an. 

Oder kommt jetzt, in guter Tradition der sächsischen Polizei und Maaßen,  dass es nur dann um ein Terrorregime handelt, wenn Terrorwaffen eingesetzt wurden? Kann man einfach mal hinnehmen, dass in der Zone eine Quasi-Diktatur herrschte und den Menschen so ziemlich jede bedeutende Freiheit genommen wurde. Auch wenn sich viele damit eingerichtet haben und ein durchaus gutes Leben führen konnten, war es trotzdem menschenfeindlich. Und in Syrien ist es schlimmer, dass ist noch mehr Terrorstaat.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Dezember 2018)

Nun seine eigenen Bürger nicht raus zu lassen ist eindeutig ein Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte.
Aber Terror ist es, wenn man sich seines Lebens nicht sicher sein kann unabhängig vom eigenen handeln. Siehe die Juden im dritten Reich, egal was sie taten, sie wurden vom Staat fertig gemacht und konnten sich ihres Lebens nicht sicher sein. In der DDR war das nicht so.
Ja die Mauertoten waren ein schwerer Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte, aber per Definition kein Terror.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Wenn ihr diskutieren wollt benutzt klare Begriffe (für dich iU auch Zahlen) oder lasst es.


----------



## Poulton (17. Dezember 2018)

Ist das die neue Schiene der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend die DDR zu verharmlosen, um Wähler zurückzugewinnen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Dezember 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Durftest halt nur nicht das Regime kritisieren, sonst wurde es sehr schnell ungemütlich für dich.



Tja und heute ist es für viel mehr Leute ungemütlich. Da kann man sich schon fragen, welche Form der Ungemütlichkeit schlimmer ist.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn man die Sache mit dem Krieg weglässt, könnte das auch glatt von einem Büger der ehemaligen DDR kommen. War ja nicht alles schlecht unter Honi.



Nur ist dieser Krieg nicht bloß eine Sache, sondern steht für ein zerstörtes und destabilisiertes Land und über 500.000 tote Zivilisten. 

Alles nur, weil der Westen das Zündeln im Nahen Osten nicht lassen kann. Wie viele failed states ala Afghanistan und Libyen brauchen wir eigentlich noch?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt nun mal Menschen, die mögen Freiheit wie Religionsfreiheit, frei Meinungsäußerung, freie Berufswahl, Gleichberechtigung aller, Rechtsstaatlichkeit.



Stimmt und die Kämpfer von der Al-Nusra Front oder dem IS sind ja geradezu dafür bekannt, für diese Dinge zu kämpfen


----------



## Poulton (17. Dezember 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Alles nur, weil der Westen das Zündeln im Nahen Osten nicht lassen kann.


Gehörst du hier nicht sonst zu denen, die kein Problem damit haben, dass der Westen im großen Stil Rüstungsgüter an Bumsbuden wie die Türkei und Saudi-Arabien liefert - hauptsache die Kohle stimmt? 



> Stimmt und die Kämpfer von der Al-Nusra Front oder dem IS sind ja geradezu dafür bekannt, für diese Dinge zu kämpfen


Syrian Democratic Forces - Wikipedia
Sowas fällt dann gerne mal untern Tisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Dezember 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gehörst du hier nicht sonst zu denen, die kein Problem damit haben, dass der Westen im großen Stil Rüstungsgüter an Bumsbuden wie die Türkei und Saudi-Arabien liefert - hauptsache die Kohle stimmt?



Ich bin dafür, mit diesen islamischen Gottesstaaten jede diplomatische Beziehung einzustellen und insbesondere die Türkei aus der NATO zu werfen.


----------



## Poulton (17. Dezember 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, mit diesen islamischen Gottesstaaten jede diplomatische Beziehung einzustellen und insbesondere die Türkei aus der NATO zu werfen.


Dann habe ich dich mit jemand anderen verwechselt.


----------



## Nettertyp (17. Dezember 2018)

Wer hat Angst vor dem Schwarzen Mann? Syrien


----------



## RtZk (19. Dezember 2018)

Abzug aus Syrien: Warum Trump vor Erdogan kuscht - WELT
Trump zieht die US Truppen aus Syrien ab, nach meiner Meinung die exakt richtige Entscheidung, sie haben sich dort völkerechtswidrig aufgehalten und die Kurden sind einen Krieg  nicht wert bei dem 10.000 Unschuldige sterben könnten.
Erdogan wird die Quittung sowieso noch bekommen.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2018)

Scheint ihm aber ne Menge innenpolitischen Ärger einzubringen, dazu wirkt es absolut chaotisch, weil nichts abgestimmt wurde.
Rueckzug aus Syrien: „Komplett ueberrumpelt“ von Trumps Alleingang


----------



## Nightslaver (17. März 2019)

Das nenn ich mal ein ordentliches Maß an Realitätsverweigerung.

Deutscher Konvertit zum Islam, schließt sich dem IS in Syrien an, wo er wohl für deren Geheimdienst und die Sittenpolizei gearbeitet hat (bis er bei der Eroberung von Rakka gefangen genommen wurde) und erzählt im nachfolgenden Video wie schrecklich doch alles für ihn war, wie er durch die "Hölle" gegangen ist und das er gerne zurück nach Deutschland möchte, im Fussballverein wieder mit seinen ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen und seinem Chef zusammen spielen wie früher und das die ihn wohl "mit offenen Armen begrüßen" würden.

Kriegsverbrechen hat er übrigens, selbstredend, nicht begangen, das waren nur die anderen (so wie schon im Zweiten Weltkrieg, da will es auch fast keiner gewesen sein). 
*
IS-Kämpfer wollen nach Hause / Exakt / MDR*
(Quelle: youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHl3RP0Pxeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Laufzeit: 8:30min)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn man sie zurück holt gehört jedem von ihnen der Prozess gemacht, mMn. eigentlich sogar in Den Haag, weil jeder der sich dieser Terrororganisation angeschlossen hat, ob er nun selbst Menschen gefoltert, oder hingerichtet hat, oder auch nur die Einhaltung der religiösen Gesetze überprüft hat ist für mich ein Kriegsverbrecher.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn man sie zurück holt gehört jedem von ihnen der Prozess gemacht, mMn. eigentlich sogar in Den Haag, weil jeder der sich dieser Terrororganisation angeschlossen hat, ob er nun selbst Menschen gefoltert, oder hingerichtet hat, oder auch nur die Einhaltung der religiösen Gesetze überprüft hat ist für mich ein Kriegsverbrecher.



Das Problem ist, dass du dem nachweisen musst. Aber wie willst du das machen, wenn du im Kriegsgebiet nicht ermitteln kannst, wenn es keine Zeugen und keine Opfer gibt?


----------



## Adi1 (18. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass du dem nachweisen musst. Aber wie willst du das machen, wenn du im Kriegsgebiet nicht ermitteln kannst, wenn es keine Zeugen und keine Opfer gibt?



Das Problem liegt eher darin,

dass überhaupt keiner eine Aufklärung möchte.

Selbst im Jemen schauen alle weg,

interessiert halt niemandem.


----------



## RtZk (22. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass du dem nachweisen musst. Aber wie willst du das machen, wenn du im Kriegsgebiet nicht ermitteln kannst, wenn es keine Zeugen und keine Opfer gibt?



Spielt sowieso keine Rolle, man sollte die Drecksäcke in einem Knast in Syrien verroden lassen, das ist eine 10 mal schlimmere Strafe als in einem der lachhaften westeuropäischen Gefängnissen zu landen, die sie wohl sogar noch lebend verlassen würden.


----------



## Adi1 (23. März 2019)

Hätte man die Todesstrafe nicht abgeschafft,

würde es wohl anders aussehen.


----------



## RtZk (23. März 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Hätte man die Todesstrafe nicht abgeschafft,
> 
> würde es wohl anders aussehen.



Es ist gut so, dass sie abgeschafft ist, denn Ungerechtigkeit kann man nicht mit Ungerechtigkeit vergelten.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es ist gut so, dass sie abgeschafft ist, denn Ungerechtigkeit kann man nicht mit Ungerechtigkeit vergelten.



Vor allem kann man unschuldig zur Todesstrafe verurteilte Personen nicht nachträglich wieder lebendig machen, jemand der unschuldig im Gefängnis sitzt kann man aber zumindest noch frei lassen.

Liste von Justizirrtuemern in der deutschen Rechtsprechung – Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2019)

Wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind gibt es Fälle die eine Todesstrafe rechtfertigen und auch eindeutig genug sind, aber das ist zu selten um das in System auch wirklich zu verankern. Also sollten wir sie abgeschafft lassen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. März 2019)

Nichts rechtfertigt die Tötung von Menschen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2019)

Kann man so sehen, aber wenn ich sehe was in Utrecht oder Neuseeland passiert ist naja nein, ich würde es vorziehen diesen Planeten nicht mit diesen Leuten zu teilen.


----------



## RtZk (23. März 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, aber wenn ich sehe was in Utrecht oder Neuseeland passiert ist naja nein, ich würde es vorziehen diesen Planeten nicht mit diesen Leuten zu teilen.



Hätte er sich gegen die Polizei gewehrt wäre er erschossen worden, nur einem akuten Fall, wenn es darum geht das Leben anderer zu retten ist eine Tötung moralisch in Ordnung.  Jemand aber zu töten, wenn niemand in Gefahr ist, ist höchst unmoralisch und der bei weitem größte Teil der gebildeten westlichen Welt würde mir hier zustimmen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2019)

Ja und selbst in einem Land mit Todesstrafe hätte die Polizei auch nur in Gefahr geschossen weil sie nicht Richter und Henker spielen darf.
Nein das ist halt meine Meinung und deine Aussage ist sehr anmaßend.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. März 2019)

Das Recht auf Leben ist eben das Wichtigste aller Menschenrechte, die jedem Menschen ausnahmslos zustehen und deren Status nicht veränderbar ist. Was ist das denn für ein Rechtsstaat, der auf die wichtigste aller Regeln im Zusammenleben nichts gibt? 

Er ist schlicht nicht besser als Mr. Utrecht oder Neuseeland.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2019)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Das Recht auf Leben ist eben das Wichtigste aller Menschenrechte, die jedem Menschen ausnahmslos zustehen und deren Status nicht veränderbar ist.


Es ist vielleicht für dich das wichtigste Menschenrecht, in der Realität ist es aber nur Artikel 3 und nicht Artikel 1.


plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Rechtsstaat, der auf die wichtigste aller Regeln im Zusammenleben nichts gibt?


Artikel 3 lautet "Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben, *Freiheit *und Sicherheit der Person." 
Interessant oder? Freiheit und Leben sind Menschenrechtlich absolut gleich gesetzt. Aber die Freiheit schränken wir ein!
Auch nach dem Grundgesetz ist das Recht das nicht eingeschränkt werden kann die Würde und nicht Freiheit oder Unversehrtheit.
Aber im Grundgesetz haben wir uns früh verpflichtet die Todesstrafe abzuschaffen. Ein wichtiger Grund war aber der, dass deutsche Kriegsverbrecher nicht mit der
Todesstrafe belegt werden können. Wir sehen ja auch wann Frankreich und unsere Freunde von der Insel die Todesstrafe abgeschafft haben, Jahrzehnte nach uns.


plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Er ist schlicht nicht besser als Mr. Utrecht oder Neuseeland.


Interessante Auffassung


----------



## RtZk (23. März 2019)

Artikel 1 (1) des Grundgesetzes besagt folgendes: "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt" , mit dem Wort "unantastbar" zeigt sich, dass es keine Ausnahme gibt. 
In den Menschenrechten Artikel 3 besagt es, wie du auch schon geschrieben hast, "Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben, Freiheit und Sicherheit der Person." Er hat das Recht darauf, ja, jedoch kein uneinschränkbares. Das Grundgesetz spezifiziert hier und erklärt das Leben für wichtiger als alle anderen Punkte.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. März 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist vielleicht für dich das wichtigste Menschenrecht, in der Realität ist es aber nur Artikel 3 und nicht Artikel 1.



Ich halte es für wichtiger, weil die ersten beiden ohne das dritte völlig nutzlos sind. Leben ist schlicht die Voraussetzung dafür, diese Rechte zu besitzen.



			
				Sparanus;9792114Artikel 3 lautet [U schrieb:
			
		

> "Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben, *Freiheit *und Sicherheit der Person."[/U]
> Interessant oder? Freiheit und Leben sind Menschenrechtlich absolut gleich gesetzt. Aber die Freiheit schränken wir ein!
> Auch nach dem Grundgesetz ist das Recht das nicht eingeschränkt werden kann die Würde und nicht Freiheit oder Unversehrtheit.
> Aber im Grundgesetz haben wir uns früh verpflichtet die Todesstrafe abzuschaffen. Ein wichtiger Grund war aber der, dass deutsche Kriegsverbrecher nicht mit der
> Todesstrafe belegt werden können. Wir sehen ja auch wann Frankreich und unsere Freunde von der Insel die Todesstrafe abgeschafft haben, Jahrzehnte nach uns.



Die Freiheit dieses Menschen schränken wir ein, ja, aber nur, um das Recht auf Leben für alle anderen Menschen zu schützen. Hier muss einfach abgewogen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das Grundgesetz spezifiziert hier und erklärt das Leben für wichtiger als alle anderen Punkte.


Nein, du liest das Grundgesetz einfach falsch, wenn du Art 1 GG mit Art 3 Erklärung der Menschenrechte so verbindest. 

Das Leben ist eben nicht wichtiger als die Würde, ganz einfach. Erklärung? Gerne:
Das Recht auf Leben kann eingeschränkt werden (siehe Notwehrrecht), die Würde des Menschen darfst du aber trotzdem nicht verletzen. 

Lies es als allgemeines und nicht als fallbezogenes Beispiel, auf so eine Diskussion würde ich mich nicht einlassen... 




plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ich halte es für wichtiger, weil die ersten beiden ohne das dritte völlig nutzlos sind. Leben ist schlicht die Voraussetzung dafür, diese Rechte zu besitzen.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Freiheit dieses Menschen schränken wir ein, ja, aber nur, um das Recht auf Leben für alle anderen Menschen zu schützen. Hier muss einfach abgewogen werden.


1. Sehe ich im Bezug auf die Würde anders, ich kann auch eine Leiche entwürdigen.
2. In der Regel schon, aber es gibt auch Menschen denen wir die Freiheit für immer nehmen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. März 2019)

1. Ja, das bringt der Person aber nichts mehr, weil du sie selbst nicht entwürdigen kannst. Du kannst sie auch nicht diskriminieren.
2. Stimmt, aber warum? Vielleicht, weil nicht absehbar ist, dass sie ihre Tat einsehen und bei Freilassung eine Gefährdung für andere Menschen darstellen?


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

Die IS Kämpfer die dort unten dienen oder gedient haben sollte man auf gar keinen Fall mehr in Deutschland reinlassen.
Sie haben sich für ein Leben dort entschieden. Und nichts mit unserer Gesellschaft und unseren Verständnis davon gemeinsam.
Wer weiß was die alles angestellt haben, kann man doch nicht mehr auf die Menschheit loslassen solche Leute.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

@pluto
1. Sieht der Gesetzgeber aber anders, sonst könnte man Tote/Totgeweihte ja wie Müll behandeln.
Aber nein, auch hier gilt die Menschenwürde.

2. Ja also könnte man hier auch die härtere Strafe nehmen. Tut sich in den Menschenrechten nichts.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. März 2019)

Sieht er nicht anders, dafür gibt es noch weitergehende Gesetze. Praktisch gesehen ist es aber nicht mehr die Würde des Menschen, sondern nur die an dessen verstorbenen Körper. Menschenrechte kann man nur lebendig wahrnehmen.

Doch, tut es. Stichwort Verhältnismäßigkeit. Natürlich kann ich einem Autofahrer bei 20 Sachen zu schnell den Lappen wegnehmen. Sinnvoller wäre es allerdings, ihm ne Strafe aufzubrummen, damit er das fortan besser nicht macht. Dadurch werden seine Rechte (oder Freiheiten) weniger stark eingeschränkt, der Gesellschaft ist aber trotzdem geholfen.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die IS Kämpfer die dort unten dienen oder gedient haben sollte man auf gar keinen Fall mehr in Deutschland reinlassen.



Wenn das Leute sind, die einen Deutschen Pass haben, haben sie das Recht in Deutschland einzureisen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Sieht er nicht anders, dafür gibt es noch weitergehende Gesetze. Praktisch gesehen ist es aber nicht mehr die Würde des Menschen, sondern nur die an dessen verstorbenen Körper. Menschenrechte kann man nur lebendig wahrnehmen.
> 
> Doch, tut es. Stichwort Verhältnismäßigkeit. Natürlich kann ich einem Autofahrer bei 20 Sachen zu schnell den Lappen wegnehmen. Sinnvoller wäre es allerdings, ihm ne Strafe aufzubrummen, damit er das fortan besser nicht macht. Dadurch werden seine Rechte (oder Freiheiten) weniger stark eingeschränkt, der Gesellschaft ist aber trotzdem geholfen.



1. Ja schlecht erklärt.
Wenn man jemanden tötet, kann man das mit oder ohne Verletzung der Würde tun.

2.
Ja das gute Verhältnis, jemand der seinen Expartner tötet weil dieser die Beziehung beendet hat (Mordmerkmal niedere Beweggründe) bekommt die selbe Strafe wie jemand der aus religiöser Überzeugung hinaus 100 Menschen tötet.
Was ist also schlimmer?
Man kann jetzt argumentieren, dass Menschenleben nicht aufaddiert werden sollen. Gut das Argument greife ich jetzt mal nicht an.
Aber welche Folgen sind schlimmer, die Folgen des einen Mordes oder die Folgen des 100 fachen Mordes?
Ich würde sagen, dass es schlimmer ist die Angehörigen von 100 Menschen in die Trauer zu stürzen als die Angehörigen eines Menschen.
Und da haben wir das Verhältnis Pluto.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn das Leute sind, die einen Deutschen Pass haben, haben sie das Recht in Deutschland einzureisen.


Dann gehört ihnen der deutsche Pass weggenommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann gehört ihnen der deutsche Pass weggenommen.



Genau darüber wird hier doch diskutiert. Das ist eben verfassungsrechtlich nicht so einfach, Staatsbürger einfach ausbürgern. Unter anderem mit Blick auf die Historie ist das auch gut so.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

Sofern der Grundsatz, keinen Menschen staatenlos zu machen, nicht verletzt wird sollte man es aber tun.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann gehört ihnen der deutsche Pass weggenommen.



Das ist eine extrem hohe Hürde. Mir ist bisher kein Fall bekannt, bei dem ein Deutscher Staatsbürger seine Staatsbürgerschaft aberkannt wurde.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sofern der Grundsatz, keinen Menschen staatenlos zu machen, nicht verletzt wird sollte man es aber tun.



Das ist ja das Problem. Welcher Staat gibt ihnen eine Staatsbürgerschaft?


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

Die Staaten deren Staatsbürgerschaft sie, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ebenfalls besitzen.
Klar das werden nicht viele Personen sein, aber man sollte jeden Terroristen loswerden, den man so loswerden kann.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eine extrem hohe Hürde. Mir ist bisher kein Fall bekannt, bei dem ein Deutscher Staatsbürger seine Staatsbürgerschaft aberkannt wurde.


Ist ja auch eine Extremsituation da kann man auch zu krasseren Mitteln greifen finde ich.
Man weiß nie genau was solche Menschen dort unten angestellt haben.  Morde, Anschläge, Folter, Gräueltaten usw.
Und warum soll das auf Kosten der Steuerzahler und der Allgemeinheit hier erst geprüft werden? Und die hier im Knast sitzen?


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Staaten deren Staatsbürgerschaft sie, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ebenfalls besitzen.
> Klar das werden nicht viele Personen sein, aber man sollte jeden Terroristen loswerden, den man so loswerden kann.



Ich bezog mich jetzt rein auf Deutsche Staatsbürger, die nach Syrien gegangen sind. Soweit ich weiß, sind das ein paar Hundert. Die meisten sitzen jetzt im Gefängnis der Kurden. Das Dilemma ist aber, dass man denen nichts nachweisen kann. sobald die Kurden sie wieder freilassen, haben sie das Recht nach Deutschland einzureisen.
Bisher ist das eher ein rotes Tuch, das keiner anfassen will, aber ewig werden die auch nicht bei den Kurden hocken.
Was also machen?
Im Prinzip weiß man genau, dass sie für den IS gekämpft haben. Leider fehlen dafür die Beweise. Zeugen gibt es keine, Mittäter auch nicht. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie man mit denen verfahren sollen, nichtsdestotrotz sind wir ein Rechtsstaat und jeder hat das Recht, diesen Rechtsstaat in Anspruch zu nehmen -- auch ein Biodeutscher IS Kämpfer.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist ja auch eine Extremsituation da kann man auch zu krasseren Mitteln greifen finde ich.
> Man weiß nie genau was solche Menschen dort unten angestellt haben.  Morde, Anschläge, Folter, Gräueltaten usw.
> Und warum soll das auf Kosten der Steuerzahler und der Allgemeinheit hier erst geprüft werden? Und die hier im Knast sitzen?



Du kannst aber den Rechtsstaat nicht einfach aussetzen für Leute, die dir nicht in den Kram passen.
Eventuell muss man Gesetze ändern oder anpassen, um sie z.B. überwachen zu können, wenn man ihnen sonst nichts nachweisen kann.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst aber den Rechtsstaat nicht einfach aussetzen für Leute, die dir nicht in den Kram passen.
> Eventuell muss man Gesetze ändern oder anpassen, um sie z.B. überwachen zu können, wenn man ihnen sonst nichts nachweisen kann.


Dann muß man das gesetzlich vorher anders regeln.
Leute welche für Terroristen in den Krieg gezogen sind, sind selber Terroristen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was also machen?


Es diesen Tätern trotzdem so schwer wie rechtlich möglich machen.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann muß man das gesetzlich vorher anders regeln.
> Leute welche für Terroristen in den Krieg gezogen sind, sind selber Terroristen.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Es diesen Tätern trotzdem so schwer wie rechtlich möglich machen.



Tja, nur wie? Weder die Kurden noch Syrien interessieren sich für die Leute.
Sie werden also irgendwann abgeschoben und dann müssen wir sie aufnehmen, geht nicht anders.
Allen eine Fußfessel verpassen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. März 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> 1. Ja schlecht erklärt.
> Wenn man jemanden tötet, kann man das mit oder ohne Verletzung der Würde tun.



Tötung und würdevoll sind zwei Wörter, die einfach nicht zusammenpassen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> 2.
> Ja das gute Verhältnis, jemand der seinen Expartner tötet weil dieser die Beziehung beendet hat (Mordmerkmal niedere Beweggründe) bekommt die selbe Strafe wie jemand der aus religiöser Überzeugung hinaus 100 Menschen tötet.
> Was ist also schlimmer?
> Man kann jetzt argumentieren, dass Menschenleben nicht aufaddiert werden sollen. Gut das Argument greife ich jetzt mal nicht an.
> ...



Es geht ja nicht darum, Menschenleben gegen andere aufzuwiegen. Wenn es aber eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Gesellschaft vor einzelnen Menschen zu schützen, die keine Tötung beinhaltet, so ist diese einer Tötung immer vorzuziehen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

1.
Das werden die Befürworter der Sterbehilfe entschieden anders sehen.
2.
Hast du gemerkt, dass das Argument mit dem Verhältnis nicht zieht?
Außerdem steht da für jedermann ersichtlich, dass ich die Leben nicht gegeneinander aufwiege, obwohl mir selbst unverständlich ist wie man das nicht machen kann, sofern man nicht involviert ist.
Aber nein, das ist zu umstritten, mein Argument ist es daher die Hinterbliebenen zu beachten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. März 2019)

1. Ich glaube, die Todesstrafe ist dann doch was anderes wie Sterbehilfe.

2. Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass du das aufwiegst. Das kann man einfach nicht.

Aber dann erkläre mir folgendes: Was ist für die Hinterbliebenen eines Serienkillers/Amokläufers/whatever besser: Wenn sie den Täter im Gefängnis noch besuchen können oder nicht?


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

1.
Ja aber du hast die Aussage als allgemeingültig platziert

Deine Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten, ob man da trotzdem noch Zuneigung empfinden kann weiß ich nicht.
Nur ist der Fall ja der, dass der Täter sein handeln ja bewusst in der Hand hatte.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. März 2019)

Was macht das für einen Unterschied? Das Recht auf Leben hat jeder Mensch, man kann es nicht verlieren.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

Notwehr?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. März 2019)

Auch da verliert man dieses Recht nicht. Und im Gefängnis ist man nicht mehr in einer Notwehrsituation.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

Es ist aber unter Umständen nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Im Gegensatz zur Würde die erhalten bleiben muss 

Aber der Ausgangspunkt war ja meine Aussage, dass ich die Todesstrafe für gewisse Fälle für angemessen halte, sie aber nicht in Deutschland einführen würde da das ganze einen riesigen Rattenschwanz mit sich zieht und wir zum Glück nicht genug Menschen in Deutschland haben die so ein Schicksal verdient haben.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. März 2019)

Du kannst eine Todesstrafe aber eben nicht mit Menschenrechten und GG vereinbaren. Und Menschenrechte gelten für alle. Auch für den Serienkiller.

Oder willst du das wie die USA machen mit Guantanamo? Menschenrechte ja, aber nur, wenn es uns passt?


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2019)

Also erstmal sind die 30 Artikel der Menschenrechte eine Empfehlung und kein Gesetz.
Das Verbot der Todesstrafe im GG unterliegt auch nicht der Ewigkeitsklausel.
Ach übrigens es ist doch interessant, dass die Abschaffung der Todesstrafe einen eigenen Artikel im GG hat oder?
Heißt im Endeffekt, dass Art 2 Abs 2 S 1 GG eben nicht ausreicht, da dieser Paragraph durch ein Gesetz eingeschränkt werden kann und nur Art 102 GG verhindert, dass eine einfache Mehrheit die Todesstrafe wieder einführt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. März 2019)

Sagst du das den Menschen in Syrien dann auch so ins Gesicht? "Das Recht auf Leben ist nur eine Empfehlung achja, dahinten kommen gerade ein paar Terroristen, ich bin dann mal wieder in meinem Flieger, der mich in mein sicheres Zuhause bringt."?

Nein, eine Einführung der Todesstrafe würde Artikel 1 widersprechen und wäre somit ungültig. Artikel 1 wiederum kann überhaupt nicht geändert werden. Artikel 102 ist also überflüssig.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

Was ist die Charta der Menschenrechte denn dann, wenn nicht eine Empfehlung?

Und nochmal, nein wenn es Art 102 nicht gäbe müsste man sich auf Art 2 berufen.
Art 1 hat nichts damit zu tun.

Und wenn man sich auf Art 2 berufen möchte muss das vom Bundesverfassungsgericht ausgelegt werden.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. März 2019)

Etwas, dass ein Mindestmaß an Menschlichkeit erkennen lässt. Ich dachte, aus dem Zeitalter der Barbarei sind wir raus. Wenn wir dann irgendwann mal darüber hinweg sind, uns gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen, wird das am ehesten Teil eines für alle geltenden Gesetzes.

Artikel 2 stellt einen bestimmten Sachverhalt aus Artikel 1 nur genauer heraus. Damit ist dieser auch nicht wesentlich veränderbar. Eine Einführung der Todesstrafe würde natürlich weiterhin gegen Artikel 1 UND Artikel 2 verstoßen und ist demnach ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

Also eine Empfehlung, schreib doch nicht drum herum.

Kannst du das Verfassungsrechtlich auch nur Ansatzweise begründen oder hast du eine Quelle zu einem Artikel eines Juristen?


----------



## JePe (25. März 2019)

Die Allgemeine Erklaerung der Menschenrechte ist kein bindender voelkerrechtlicher Vertrag, Ja; das 6. Zusatzprotokoll zur EMRK von 1983 dagegen schon, jedenfalls fuer Deutschland. Die Todesstrafe waere in Deutschland auch deshalb nicht wieder einzufuehren, weil sie gegen Art. 1 GG und Art. 2 Abs. 2 Satz 1 i.V.m. Art. 19 Abs. 2 GG verstiesse und Art. 102 GG insoweit nur der Klarstellung dient (BGH, Neue Juristische Wochenschrift, 1996, S. 858; Jarass/Pieroth, Grundgesetz fuer die Bundesrepublik Deutschland: GG, Kommentar, Art. 102 Rn. 1.).


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

Nein, Art 1 schließt die Todesstrafe nicht kategorisch aus. Weder Art 1 noch Art 2 GG schließen sie kategorisch und auf alle Ewigkeit aus. Die Schranke ist eine andere. 

"Die Todesurteile beruhten hier auf dem „Gesetz zur Wiedereinführung der 
Todesstrafe“. Fraglich ist dementsprechend, ob dieses Gesetz verfassungsgemäß 
ist. In formeller Hinsicht bestehen insoweit keine Bedenken, insbesondere war der 
Bund zu seinem Erlass nach Art. 72 Abs. 2, Art. 74 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 GG zuständig. 
Jedoch ist fraglich, ob das Gesetz materiell verfassungsmäßig ist, da es in das 
Recht auf Leben nach Art. 2 Abs. 2 S. 1 GG eingreift. Grundsätzlich steht das Recht 
auf Leben nach Art. 2 Abs. 2 S. 3 GG unter einfachem Gesetzesvorbehalt, so dass 
es nicht von vornherein verfassungswidrig ist, wenn ein einfaches Gesetz zu 
Eingriffen in das Leben ermächtigt."

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAIegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw2ky-kLwWXJEhRVa9KkwOsf


----------



## JePe (25. März 2019)

... Du weisst aber schon, dass das ein fiktives Szenario fuer Studenten ist und es um die Zulaessigkeit einer hypothetischen Verfassungsbeschwerde geht?


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

Ändert das irgendwas an der Richtigkeit der Argumentation?
Jura ist kein Naturgesetz, es ist also durchaus möglich, dass das BVerfG heute auch ohne 102 die Todesstrafe ablehnen würde da sie gewissermaßen nicht dem Zeitgeist entspricht.
Aber nur Art 102 GG ist unabhängig vom Zeitgeist zu sehen.


----------



## JePe (25. März 2019)

... EMRK = Zeitgeist? Ich rate mal: Du bist von Beruf eher kein Jurist?

Bin raus.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2019)

Die Todesstrafe ist doch nichts anderes als Rache.
Und wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Leute schon unschuldig waren, versagt das System auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> ... EMRK = Zeitgeist? Ich rate mal: Du bist von Beruf eher kein Jurist?
> 
> Bin raus.


Dazu steht doch auch was im Bericht. Aber nein, die Aussage war auf GG Artikel mit Interpretationsspielraum bezogen.

Es heißt ja auch 2 Juristen 3 Meinungen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. März 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, Art 1 schließt die Todesstrafe nicht kategorisch aus. Weder Art 1 noch Art 2 GG schließen sie kategorisch und auf alle Ewigkeit aus. Die Schranke ist eine andere.
> 
> "Die Todesurteile beruhten hier auf dem „Gesetz zur Wiedereinführung der
> Todesstrafe“. Fraglich ist dementsprechend, ob dieses Gesetz verfassungsgemäß
> ...



Selbstverständlich schließt Artikel 1 die Todesstrafe aus. Es verletzt die Würde eines Menschen. Oder wie tötet man Menschen würdevoll gegen ihren Willen bei nicht vorhandener Gefahrensituation?


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde es nicht gesondert im Grundgesetz stehen. Das ist ganz einfach.
Art 1 und 2 ziehen einfach nicht weil sie auslegbar sind.
Art 102 ist hingegen zeitlos. Die Todesstrafe ist abgeschafft ist eine Tatsache die man ohne Verfassungsänderung nicht ändern kann.

Anderes Beispiel mal ab von der Todesstrafe:
Das Züchtigungsrecht, also Kinder zu schlagen ist doch so wie wir es heute sehen ein klarer Verstoß gegen Art 1 und Art 2 GG trotzdem war es über 50 Jahre in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland mit dem selben Grundgesetz möglich dies zu tun!
So viel zum Thema Zeitgeist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. März 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde es nicht gesondert im Grundgesetz stehen. Das ist ganz einfach.
> Art 1 und 2 ziehen einfach nicht weil sie auslegbar sind.
> Art 102 ist hingegen zeitlos. Die Todesstrafe ist abgeschafft ist eine Tatsache die man ohne Verfassungsänderung nicht ändern kann.



Der Artikel ist schlicht redundant. Eine Verdeutlichung eben. Nur weil er zusätzlich vorkommt, heißt es nicht, dass Artikel 1 nicht reichen würde. Und zeitlos ist Artikel 102 nicht. Den kann man auch abschaffen, ist gar nicht mal so schwer, aber weder nötig, noch würde das etwas ändern.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel mal ab von der Todesstrafe:
> Das Züchtigungsrecht, also Kinder zu schlagen ist doch so wie wir es heute sehen ein klarer Verstoß gegen Art 1 und Art 2 GG trotzdem war es über 50 Jahre in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland mit dem selben Grundgesetz möglich dies zu tun!
> So viel zum Thema Zeitgeist.



Die Todesstrafe wurde auch in den 50ern noch mal verhängt. Legaler macht es das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

Ich werde genauer, solange Art 102 GG dort steht ist die Rechtsauslegung bei Art 1 und 2 GG egal.
Aber es ist möglich, dass Art 1 und 2 anders ausgelegt werden.

Du hast mir immer noch nicht beantwortet wie es in der Bundesrepublik 50 Jahre möglich war Kinder zur Erziehung zu schlagen obwohl Art 2 Abs 2 S1 GG ganz eindeutig das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit verspricht. Jetzt mal ganz konkret.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast mir immer noch nicht beantwortet wie es in der Bundesrepublik 50 Jahre möglich war Kinder zur Erziehung zu schlagen obwohl Art 2 Abs 2 S1 GG ganz eindeutig das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit verspricht. Jetzt mal ganz konkret.



Aus dem gleichen Grund, wieso die Vergewaltigung in der Ehe erst seit 20 Jahren strafbar ist.
Erziehung ist Eltern Sache -- da hat sich der Staat nicht einzumischen. 
Mein Vater wurde als Kind gezwungen, mit rechts zu schreiben obwohl er Linkshänder ist. Das hat man mit dem Rohrstock durchgesetzt. Das nannte man schulische Erziehung.
Und genauso war die Ehe. Es gab ehelichen Pflichten und da hat sich der Staat nicht einzumischen.
Genauso könnte man fragen, wieso man einen Führerschein benötigt, wenn man ein Auto fahren will und keine Qualifikation benötigt, wenn man ein Kind bekommen will.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

Jetzt nicht mit Vergleichen antworten, das war eine konkrete Frage.


----------



## RtZk (25. März 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mit Vergleichen antworten, das war eine konkrete Frage.



Es war schon damals falsch, was ist der Unterschied, wenn ich mein Kind schlage, oder einen fremden auf der Straße? Es hat aber eben gedauert bis es der Gesellschaft klar wurde, so wie es ihr auch klar wurde, dass sie von der Kirche im Mittelalter nur das Geld aus der Hosentasche gezogen bekommen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

Du schneidest es schon richtig an, das selbe Gesetz wird heute anders ausgelegt. Ganz einfach.


----------



## RtZk (25. März 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du schneidest es schon richtig an, das selbe Gesetz wird heute anders ausgelegt. Ganz einfach.



Weil man damals gesagt hat das gilt nicht für jeden, dem widerspricht aber eindeutig das Grundgesetz, auch damals, richtig lesen, ist nicht wirklich Auslegungssache, denn das kann man schlicht nicht anders auslegen, jeder ist vor dem Gesetz gleich und Körperverletzung ist strafbar.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2019)

Klein Rtzk hält sich für einen besseren Juristen als die Verfassungsrechtler aus über 50 Jahren bundesdeutscher Geschichte und die Väter der Bundesrepublik.
Unsere Gesetze sind keine Mathematik oder Naturgesetze, sie werden von Menschen gemacht und ausgelegt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2019)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die Freiheit dieses Menschen schränken wir ein, ja, aber nur, um das Recht auf Leben für alle anderen Menschen zu schützen.



Nö. Haftstrafen werden explizit als Strafen verhängt. Sie sind allein durch das begründet, was der Täter vorher gemacht hat und nicht im geringsten dadurch, dass er in Zukunft irgendwas machen. Dieser "Schutz"-Aspekt liegt nur der Sicherungsverwahrung zurück, aber wir inhaftieren sehr viele Leute nur als Strafe und lassen sie nach deren Ende wieder frei, ohne dass das Gefährdungspotenzial beim einen oder dem anderen Termin eine Rolle spielt. Hier wird ganz klar und bewusst das Recht auf Freiheit gemäß Menschenrechtscharta eingeschränkt und darin besteht die Strafe. Andere Länder schrenken nach dem gleichen Prinzip das an gleicher Stelle auf gleiche Art gegebene Recht auf Leben ein. (naja - fast gleiche Art, bei letzterem gibt es halt keine graduellen Abstufungen)
Das kann man ablehnen (mache ich aus anderen Gründen auch), aber man kann sich nicht mit deiner Argumentation auf einen moralisch höheren Standpunkt hieven. Eine begangene Tat mit dem Tod zu bestrafen ist gemäß Menschenrechtscharta genauso legitim wie eine Freiheitsstrafe (Höhen sind ja allgemein an dieser Stelle nicht festgelegt) und während einige Leute (z.B. du zusätzliche moralische Forderungen über die Charta hinaus stellen, machen das andere nicht. Bzw. andere machen das auch, aber in eine andere Richtung und auf Basis einer anderen Moral (z.B. "jemand, der X getan hat, sollte nie wieder eine Chance haben, Menschen -inkl. Wärtern und anderen Häftlingen- zu schaden und hat keine Unterstützung -z.B. Unterkunft und Essen- auf Kosten anderer verdient"). Es gibt diverse Gründe, die eine oder die andere Variante zu bevorzugen, aber zugrunde liegt immer "meine Moral vs. deine Moral". Und gibt es kein objektives "richtig" und "falsch" mehr.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Die IS Kämpfer die dort unten dienen oder gedient haben sollte man auf gar keinen Fall mehr in Deutschland reinlassen.
> Sie haben sich für ein Leben dort entschieden. Und nichts mit unserer Gesellschaft und unseren Verständnis davon gemeinsam.
> Wer weiß was die alles angestellt haben, kann man doch nicht mehr auf die Menschheit loslassen solche Leute.



Syrer werden allgemein hin auch als Menschen erachtet. Wenn du "solche Leute" zwingst, da zu bleiben, "lässt" du sie also trotzdem "auf die Menschheit" los.




plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Sieht er nicht anders, dafür gibt es noch weitergehende Gesetze. Praktisch gesehen ist es aber nicht mehr die Würde des Menschen, sondern nur die an dessen verstorbenen Körper. Menschenrechte kann man nur lebendig wahrnehmen.



Das sehen sehr viele Leute komplett anders und auch unser Rechtssystem hat einiges über die Würde toter Menschen zu sagen. Vor gar nicht mal alzu langer Zeit respektive in einigen Kreisen bis heute steht ein ehrenvoller Toter sogar weit über einem lebenden Würdelosen.
Wie auch weiter oben gilt: Kann man befürworten, kann man ablehnen. Kann aber nicht in "ist so" und "ist nicht so" einteilen, denn "Würde" ist nichts naturgegebenes, sondern etwas von Menschen definiertes. Und wenn andere Menschen das anders definieren als du, dann sind das gleichberechtigte Sichtweisen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Staaten deren Staatsbürgerschaft sie, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ebenfalls besitzen.



Toll. Damit startest du einerseits ein Rennen, wer seinen Staatsbürgern am schnellsten alle Rechte entzieht (respektive nimmst billigend in Kauf, dass einige Staaten sich einen Dreck darum kümmern, ob jemand dadurch staatenlos wird) und stellst andererseites "reine Deutsche" über "halbe Ausländer". Erstere dürfen konsequenzlos IS-Mitglied sein, letztere werden in die Wüste geschickt? Rechtsstaat geht anders.



> Klar das werden nicht viele Personen sein, aber man sollte jeden Terroristen loswerden, den man so loswerden kann.



Nur: Wohin? Die Forderung, Terroristen "nach Hause zu schicken" ist ja schon bei reinen Ausländern ein Problem ("schicken wir den Taliban zur Strafe nach Afghanistan"), hier scheitert es endgültig an einem praktischen Ziel.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann muß man das gesetzlich vorher anders regeln.
> Leute welche für Terroristen in den Krieg gezogen sind, sind selber Terroristen.



Sind sie auch und das ist eine vollkommen andere Frage. Wer nach Deutschland zurückkehrt und nachweislich an Kampfhandlungen des IS teilgenommen hat, der wandert hier in den Knast. Zum einen ist eine konkrete Schuld aber schwer, oft gar nicht nachweisbar (ich erinnere an circa 70 Millionen Deutsche, die hilflos den Taten von circa 7 Nazis zusehen mussten, selbst aber alle nichts damit zu tun hatten), insbesondere nicht unter den polizeilichen Bedingungen in Syrien. Zum anderen geht es bei der Debatte auch darum, diese Leute nicht in deutschen Gefängnissen beherbergen zu müssen und deutlich über 15 Jahre hinaus aus der deutschen Gesellschaft fernzuhalten.
Aber mit dem Anliegen ist, s.o., Deutschland nicht alleine und werden die Syrer noch irgendwer anders hat Lust darauf, sich um deutsche Arschlöcher zu kümmern. Das ist nunmal unserer Job.




plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich schließt Artikel 1 die Todesstrafe aus. Es verletzt die Würde eines Menschen. Oder wie tötet man Menschen würdevoll gegen ihren Willen bei nicht vorhandener Gefahrensituation?



Weder Artikel 1 noch irgend ein anderer definieren, was "würdevoll" eigentlich ist und die Antwort auf diese Frage ist stetigem Wandel unterlegen. Vor 150 Jahren wäre die Antwort "Im Duell" zum Beispiel vollkommen richtig gewesen, auch aus Sicht des zu Tötenden. Vor 50 Jahren galt es noch als vollkommen legitim, Soldaten in atomar vereuchtes Gebiet zu schicken, um die Heimat gegen den anderen Block zu verteidigen. Bis heute werden "Kollateralschäden" im Kampf gegen (sogenannte) Terroristen billigend in Kauf genommen. "Würde" ist eine sehr dehnbare, sehr menschliche Kategorie.


----------



## RtZk (26. März 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klein Rtzk hält sich für einen besseren Juristen als die Verfassungsrechtler aus über 50 Jahren bundesdeutscher Geschichte und die Väter der Bundesrepublik.
> Unsere Gesetze sind keine Mathematik oder Naturgesetze, sie werden von Menschen gemacht und ausgelegt.



Wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat fängt man eben an zu beleidigen, ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2019)

Ich habe Argumente gebracht.
Du nur deine Meinung.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Syrer werden allgemein hin auch als Menschen erachtet. Wenn du "solche Leute" zwingst, da zu bleiben, "lässt" du sie also trotzdem "auf die Menschheit" los.


Es geht nicht um Syrer, sondern um IS Kämpfer. Und die kommen ja aus mehreren Nationen. Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?
Oder meinst du man könne ja nicht auf alle Syrer einfach die Terroristen loslassen? 




> Sind sie auch und das ist eine vollkommen andere Frage. Wer nach Deutschland zurückkehrt und nachweislich an Kampfhandlungen des IS teilgenommen hat, der wandert hier in den Knast. Zum einen ist eine konkrete Schuld aber schwer, oft gar nicht nachweisbar (ich erinnere an circa 70 Millionen Deutsche, die hilflos den Taten von circa 7 Nazis zusehen mussten, selbst aber alle nichts damit zu tun hatten), insbesondere nicht unter den polizeilichen Bedingungen in Syrien. Zum anderen geht es bei der Debatte auch darum, diese Leute nicht in deutschen Gefängnissen beherbergen zu müssen und deutlich über 15 Jahre hinaus aus der deutschen Gesellschaft fernzuhalten.
> Aber mit dem Anliegen ist, s.o., Deutschland nicht alleine und werden die Syrer noch irgendwer anders hat Lust darauf, sich um deutsche Arschlöcher zu kümmern. Das ist nunmal unserer Job.


Es kann aber auch nicht sein das solche Leute hier für "lau" leben und vom Steuerzahler finanziert werden. Gerade IS Kämpfer die sich ja von der westlichen Gesellschaft und ihren Werten abgewandt haben.
Ich weiß das es dafür keine (einfache) Lösung gibt. Das ist sehr schwierig.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weder Artikel 1 noch irgend ein anderer definieren, was "würdevoll" eigentlich ist und die Antwort auf diese Frage ist stetigem Wandel unterlegen. Vor 150 Jahren wäre die Antwort "Im Duell" zum Beispiel vollkommen richtig gewesen, auch aus Sicht des zu Tötenden. Vor 50 Jahren galt es noch als vollkommen legitim, Soldaten in atomar vereuchtes Gebiet zu schicken, um die Heimat gegen den anderen Block zu verteidigen. Bis heute werden "Kollateralschäden" im Kampf gegen (sogenannte) Terroristen billigend in Kauf genommen. "Würde" ist eine sehr dehnbare, sehr menschliche Kategorie.



Nur geht es bei der Frage um das Hier und Jetzt. Da gibt es keine Duelle mehr. Es ist heute eben nicht würdevoll. Das mit den Kollateralschäden sehe ich in einer anderen Kategorie. Das ist nur die moderne Variante von Krieg zur Rohstoffsicherung.

Bei den anderen Sachen stimme ich dir zu, es ist Ansichtssache. Nur unterscheiden wir uns in 2018 hinsichtlich dieser Frage noch so sehr?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Syrer, sondern um IS Kämpfer. Und die kommen ja aus mehreren Nationen. Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?
> Oder meinst du man könne ja nicht auf alle Syrer einfach die Terroristen loslassen?



Letzteres. Im Moment sind die Terroristen, um die es geht, mehrheitlich in Syrien. Und die Syrer haben keinen Bock drauf, dass man deutsche Terroristen auf sie losläst, sondern verlangen, dass sich Deutschland bitteschön höchstselbst um den eigenen Abschaum kümmert. Da die Tür zuzumachen, in dem man möglichst schnell Staatsbürgerschaften entzieht, wäre durchaus fragwürdig.



> Es kann aber auch nicht sein das solche Leute hier für "lau" leben und vom Steuerzahler finanziert werden. Gerade IS Kämpfer die sich ja von der westlichen Gesellschaft und ihren Werten abgewandt haben.
> Ich weiß das es dafür keine (einfache) Lösung gibt. Das ist sehr schwierig.



Eben. Und deswegen sind populistische Forderungen und Politiker mit einer Universallösung auch äußerst skeptisch zu betrachten.




plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nur geht es bei der Frage um das Hier und Jetzt. Da gibt es keine Duelle mehr. Es ist heute eben nicht würdevoll. Das mit den Kollateralschäden sehe ich in einer anderen Kategorie. Das ist nur die moderne Variante von Krieg zur Rohstoffsicherung.
> 
> Bei den anderen Sachen stimme ich dir zu, es ist Ansichtssache. Nur unterscheiden wir uns in 2018 hinsichtlich dieser Frage noch so sehr?



Es ist eine Frage der Moral. Und Moral ist etwas individuelles, nicht in Stein gemeißeltes. Du stellst hier deine Moral pauschal über die aller anderen; urteilst alles, was du nicht magst als universell falsch ab und alles, was du forderst, als ultimativ richtig. Du bist aber weder König noch Führer; in der Realität leiten sich Handlungsvorschriften für staatliche Institutionen aus dem Konsens der Mehrheit ab und die sieht offensichtlich einiges anders. Z.B. mit Würde für Tote, Haft als Strafe und gezielte Rechtseinschränkung und einige Leute sind auch für die Todesstrafe, wenn auch in Deutschland keine Mehrheit. Wenn man über moralische Fragen diskutieren will, muss man auch die Argumente von solchen Leuten zulassen.


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2019)

Hier erzählt jemand auch was in Syrien usw los ist: YouTube


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2019)

Hast du noch jemanden an der Hand der uns erzählt was in deinem Kopf los ist?


----------



## Duvar (3. April 2019)

Also die Leute die da kommentieren sind allesamt begeistert. Schau dir das Video mal ganz an, ohne direkt voreilige Schlüsse zu fällen.
Was passt dir denn an seinen Ausführungen nicht genau?


----------



## Sparanus (3. April 2019)

Der Mann ist 1943 geboren und 2001 aus der Bundeswehr ausgeschieden als OTL. 
Also er hat seine Laufbahnperspektive erreicht die man als Berufsoffizier eben hat und kam nicht weiter hoch und will sich seitdem wahrscheinlich Gehör verschaffen
und produziert so einen Mist. Soviel zum Autor. Leider finde ich nicht noch mehr Infos...

Ich kann nur sagen, dass er Unsinn labert weil ich hier andere Informationen bekomme.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also die Leute die da kommentieren sind allesamt begeistert.


Wenn man danach geht, ob das Publikum rast, müsste dem berühmten promovierten Naturwissenschaftler Axel Stoll, noch posthum der Nobelpreis in Physik verliehen werden.


----------



## hoffgang (4. April 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also die Leute die da kommentieren sind allesamt begeistert. Schau dir das Video mal ganz an, ohne direkt voreilige Schlüsse zu fällen.
> Was passt dir denn an seinen Ausführungen nicht genau?



Duvar, derselbe Clown taucht in einem YT Video auf indem er erklärt warum 9/11 angeblich eine Lüge sei.
Braucht es nochmehr um zu zeigen, dass hier nicht unbedingt vollkommen objektiv von Seiten des Herrn OTL a.D. argumentiert wird? Sorry, aber das ist nicht tragbar. Kann man auch die Afd Abgeordneten fragen die beim Assad Regime in Damaskus zu Gast waren was in Syrien los ist, kommt genaus BS dabei raus.


----------



## Duvar (4. April 2019)

Hmm  Kenne den Typen nicht, aber wenn du es sagst, wird es wohl stimmen.


----------



## hoffgang (4. April 2019)

Ich will das Video hier nicht posten, einfach mal bei YT mit den entsprechenden Stichworten suchen und sich selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## Duvar (9. April 2019)

Was haltet ihr denn hier von? YouTube
Hab mal 1-2 Minuten bei Wikipedia gelesen, wer der Typ überhaupt ist. Ist ja ein Jude und seine Eltern überlebten das Warschauer Ghetto usw.
Er wird dennoch als Israelhasser etc beschimpft, aber ist er das wirklich, oder wird er wegen seiner israelkritischen Sichtweise fertig gemacht von Medien und Co?


----------



## RtZk (9. April 2019)

bitte löschen


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2019)

Heute habe ich was sehr trauriges gesehen und zwar ein Syrer (Flüchtling in der Türkei) hatte seinen 4 jährigen Sohn verloren. Der Vater ging zur Arbeit, stieg auf sein Motorrad und öffnete und schloss das automatische Tor. Der kleine der im Garten spielte, rannte auf das sich schließende Tor und sein Kopf wurde eingeklemmt und er ist dann im Krankenhaus trotz aller Bemühungen gestorben der Kleine. Die Familie hat den Jungen in Syrien beerdigt und auf dem Rückweg wurde nun der 9 jährige Sohn dieser Familie ein Opfer einer Mine der PKK/PYD.
Was muss das nur für ein Schmerz sein, mich persönlich hat das wirklich hart getroffen, als ich das gelesen habe und die Bilder gesehen habe von der verzweifelten Familie.
Möge Allah der Familie Trost und Kraft geben. Boeyle acı goeruelmedi! Oğlunun cenazesinden doenerken diğer oğlu patlamada oeldue! - Son Dakika Haberler

Da bricht einem echt das Herz als jemand der selbst ein Kind oder Kinder hat...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. Dezember 2019)

Ein Grund, Krieg abzulehnen.


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2019)

Warum sind die Menschen nur so dumm, diese Kriege und Gier, ich verstehe es nicht...
Wäre es nicht schön, wenn sich alle Länder vereinigen und die Staaten abschaffen?
Wenigstens würde es dann keinen Krieg zwischen verschiedenen Ländern geben.
Klar wäre es schwer wegen der verschiedenen Sprachen/kulturellen Unterschiede/Glauben usw, aber wäre es unmöglich?
Ärmere Regionen wie zB in Afrika würden viel stärker supportet und aufgebaut werden, der Hunger auf der Welt würde ausgemerzt werden usw.

Hab schon seit vielen Jahren einen Traum, mag für viele als utopisch/kindisch vorkommen, aber ich hatte immer in Gedanken folgendes und zwar richte ich ein Konto ein, wo alle drauf spenden können und jeder sollte Zugriff auf das Konto haben bzw Einsicht, wohin das Geld was man gespendet hat, bis zum letzten Penny geflossen ist oder fließt.
Menschen die Helfen wollen (hab in erster Linie an mich gedacht), gehen dann mit dem Geld den Menschen helfen, für zB Wasserversorgung etc sorgen, ohne jegliches Gehalt dafür zu erhalten oder so. Klar mit dem Geld darf sich derjenige der sich dafür einsetzt seine Verpflegung (aber kein 5 Sterne Hotel oder so) bezahlen.
Eventuell ein Forum einrichten,wo darüber diskutiert wird, wie man dieser Region am Besten helfen könnte, wo zB der nächste Einsatz, je nach Dringlichkeit, stattfinden sollte.
Tägliche Livestreams, wo man sehen kann, was genau mit dem Geld passiert, es soll also sichergestellt werden, dass die Helfer sich die Kohle nicht in die eigene Tasche stecken und davon in saus und braus leben.
Es soll alles zu 100% transparent sein, weil bei vielen Stellen wo man heutzutage spenden kann, weiß ich nicht wo die Kohle im Endeffekt landet, wer sich daran bereichert etc pp.
Ich habe immer von einer Crew geträumt, die sich 100% dieser Sache hingeben und sich opfern für das Wohl der Menschen, die Politik bzw die Staaten machen einfach zu wenig, wenn ich mir die Lage in Afrika oder auch woanders ansehe.
Natürlich müsste man die Sache noch richtig ausarbeiten, aber diesen Grundgedanken habe ich schon seit Jahrzehnten.

Ihr wisst ja auch selbst, wie viele Tonnen Lebensmittel im Müll landen, weil wegschmeißen günstiger ist, als es Hilfsbedürftigen zukommen zu lassen...
Da könnte man auch ansetzen und noch an vielen weiteren Stellen. Kantinen einrichten, wo es für hungernde Menschen täglich was zu Essen gibt usw usf.
Arbeitsplätze schaffen, damit die auch mal die Chance haben, aus diesem Dilemma raus zu kommen.
Der Mensch muss endlich davon wegkommen an seinen eigenen Ar... bzw Wohl zu denken, wir machen lieber Apple Amazon und Co reich, gieren von einem Teil zum anderen Teil...
Leute wir sind echt verblendet mMn. Ich persönlich fühle mich teilweise schuldig und schäme mich für diese Welt.
Keine Ahnung wie ihr das seht, oder auch mal solche Gedanken hattet oder habt?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2019)

Moin,

ich hab mal durchgewischt. Bitte beim Thema bleiben. 

Danke & weiterhin viel Spaß beim diskutieren. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Heute habe ich was sehr trauriges gesehen und zwar ein Syrer (Flüchtling in der Türkei) hatte seinen 4 jährigen Sohn verloren. Der Vater ging zur Arbeit, stieg auf sein Motorrad und öffnete und schloss das automatische Tor. Der kleine der im Garten spielte, rannte auf das sich schließende Tor und sein Kopf wurde eingeklemmt und er ist dann im Krankenhaus trotz aller Bemühungen gestorben der Kleine. Die Familie hat den Jungen in Syrien beerdigt und auf dem Rückweg wurde nun der 9 jährige Sohn dieser Familie ein Opfer einer Mine der PKK/PYD.
> Was muss das nur für ein Schmerz sein, mich persönlich hat das wirklich hart getroffen, als ich das gelesen habe und die Bilder gesehen habe von der verzweifelten Familie.
> Möge Allah der Familie Trost und Kraft geben. Boeyle acı goeruelmedi! Oğlunun cenazesinden doenerken diğer oğlu patlamada oeldue! - Son Dakika Haberler
> 
> Da bricht einem echt das Herz als jemand der selbst ein Kind oder Kinder hat...


Kinder sind immer die Leidtragenden. Ich habe im Fernsehen Kinder ohne Arme und Beine gesehen. Welche Partei genau daran Schuld weiss ich nicht.
Aber Greueltaten werden von allen Seiten verübt.
Und wenn die Hilfsorganisationen nicht mal mehr eingreifen können und Krankenhäuser bombardiert werden, dann fragt man sich welche "Qualität" hier erreicht wird.
Nicht nur in Syrien, auch im Jemen und einigen anderen Staaten.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2019)

Das ist halt ein Kreislauf,

zuerst werden Waffen reingepumpt,

danach wartet man ein paar Jahre ab,

später beginnt der Wiederaufbau.

So arbeitet Geld heutzutage.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (20. Dezember 2019)

Wie sagte mal jemand so schön: Das sind Systemangebote.


----------



## Duvar (20. Dezember 2019)

Tja und der Westen ist der Gute und die da drüben die Bösen.
Macht doch mal bitte endlich die Augen auf und zeigt etwas Mitgefühl bzw Empathie.
Bei so manchen Kommentaren schäme ich mich echt ein Mensch zu sein.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2019)

Gegen Selbstscham kann man was tun


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Tja und der Westen ist der Gute und die da drüben die Bösen.


Fast jedes Land hat Blut an den Händen. Das eine mehr und das andere weniger.


----------



## Duvar (20. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fast jedes Land hat Blut an den Händen. Das eine mehr und das andere weniger.



Halte ich für die Untertreibung des Jahrhunderts^^
Der eine hat nicht Blut an den Händen, sondern besteht sozusagen 100% aus Blut, der andere hingegen hat im Vgl dazu eine minimale Schürfwunde^^


----------



## HardwareHighlander (1. Februar 2020)

Update zu den "Giftgasangriffen" in Douma.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ay0438toxmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal wieder die übliche Meinungsmache, geht vor allem an die Adresse von Poulton und den ganzen anderen "Wahrheitsverdrehern", die sich hier breit machen.
Wie schon geahnt, war an dem Giftgasanschlag in Douma nichts dran.



Poulton schrieb:


> Jetzt aber schnell, dass du noch die nächste Flugscheibe Richtung Neuschwabenland erwischst. Tickets gibt es wie immer gegen Vorlage deines normgerecht gefalteten Aluhuts.
> PS: Die Giftgasleugner | mena-watch.com



Peinlich. Wenn man sich anschaut wie die Ergebnisse der OPC manipuliert wurden, und ein OPC Mitarbeiter das einräumt.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2020)

Eskalation in Syrien: Erdogans Scheitern – Deutschlands Problem - WELT


----------



## acc (29. Februar 2020)

sowas passiert eben, wenn man anstatt eine eigene aussenpolitik zu betreiben lieber den grossen führer von der anderen seite des teiches hinterher rennt.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Februar 2020)

Oder den Russen in den A... kriecht.


----------



## acc (29. Februar 2020)

erzähl doch mal, wo die deutsche regierung den russen in den a.... gekrochen ist. bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Februar 2020)

erzähl doch mal wo die deutsche Regierung der US-Regierung in Sachen Syrien hinterher gerannt ist?
Mehr Schwachsinn kann man gar nicht verbreiten, da Trumps Abzug überhaupt erst diese Lage erschaffen hat, und dieser Abzug wurde nach mehreren Telefonaten mit Erdogan befohlen, weil die Türkei unbedingt die Kurden angreifen wollte.
Wer aus Europa oder gar der deutschen Regierung war damit einverstanden? Trump hat die Kurden an Erdogan verraten, weil er selber Diktatoren super findet und entgegen der Berater aus dem Pentagon gehandelt.

Assad und die Russen machen sowieso nichts anderes als seit 3-4 Jahren Krieg und Kriegsverbrechen in Syrien zu veranstalten und jetzt treffen die imperialistische und aggressive Türkei auf ein imperialistisches und aggressives Russland.


----------



## Duvar (29. Februar 2020)

Die Türkei hat 1000 mal gesagt die wollen kein Gramm der Syrischen Erde zu türkischem Territorium machen.
Er versucht da eine Sicherheitszone zu erschaffen damit die zig Millionen Flüchtlinge dort leben können, die weggebombt wurden von ihrer Heimat.
Die EU ist ihren Verpflichtungen nicht nachgekommen + schottet jetzt die Grenzen mit Gewalt ab und hindert viele Hilfesuchende daran endlich ein friedlichen Fleck zum Leben zu finden.
Nur noch unmenschlich was ich da sehe, die einen bomben die Zivilbevölkerung tot und die anderen schotten sich ab und verweigern die Hilfe.
Anstatt sich zu schämen, was für schlechte Menschen man doch ist, wird hier noch solch ein ... erzählt. Nächstenliebe = 0 
Da sind Millionen Kinder die Hilfe brauchen, wo seid ihr wooo? Nur mit leeren Versprechungen und Sprüchen ist den Menschen nicht geholfen, Taten = 0
Die Türkei greift keine Kurden an, sondern Terroristen, wenn sie Kurden angreifen würde, warum bombt die Türkei nicht den ganzen Osten der Türkei weg, wo mehrheitlich Kurden leben, warum bekommt er so viele Stimmen von denen, warum sind in der AKP viele Kurden?
Habt leider keine Scham und keine Gnade und lasst diese Kinder/Frauen/Alte etc im Stich und überlässt die dem Tod, sei es durch Bomben Russlands/Assads, oder sei es durch den Winter usw.
Zum Glück ist die Türkei da und hat Millionen gerettet, nur alleine stemmen kann sie das auch nicht. Schande was ich hier sehe, aber kein Wunder, man sieht ja was hier mittlerweile abgeht, siehe Hanau / AFD und Co.
Eigentlich fehlen mir die Worte vor der Haltung des Westens, nur ausbeuten und aus der ferne glotzen und paar Sprüche/Mitgefühl ausdrücken usw kann man...


----------



## acc (29. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> erzähl doch mal wo die deutsche Regierung der US-Regierung in Sachen Syrien hinterher gerannt ist?
> Mehr Schwachsinn kann man gar nicht verbreiten, da Trumps Abzug überhaupt erst diese Lage erschaffen hat, und dieser Abzug wurde nach mehreren Telefonaten mit Erdogan befohlen, weil die Türkei unbedingt die Kurden angreifen wollte.
> Wer aus Europa oder gar der deutschen Regierung war damit einverstanden? Trump hat die Kurden an Erdogan verraten, weil er selber Diktatoren super findet und entgegen der Berater aus dem Pentagon gehandelt.
> 
> Assad und die Russen machen sowieso nichts anderes als seit 3-4 Jahren Krieg und Kriegsverbrechen in Syrien zu veranstalten und jetzt treffen die imperialistische und aggressive Türkei auf ein imperialistisches und aggressives Russland.



was ist das denn für ein schwachsinn wieder? natürlich hat die bundesregierung von anfang auf den regime change gesetzt und unterstützt wo es nur ging. die lage ist schon 2011 entstanden, als die cia "project ajax reloaded" gestartet hat. seitdem rennt die bundesregierung den usa hinterher in sachen syrien.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Februar 2020)

@  Duvar

Wende dich an Erdogan, der seit 2012 aktiv bis hyper aktiv die Misere in Syrien mitverantwortet. 
Der IS wurde massivst von der Türkei unterstützt,  islamistische, sunnitische Turkmenen Milizen weden immer noch massiv unterstützt, die Kurden die in ihren Regionen alles im Griff hatten aufs äußerste bekämpft.
Es gibt nicht einen einzigen Grund , dem Erdogan Regime auch nur einen einzigen Flüchtling abzuehmen, weil es den Großteil der Flüchtlinge selber verursacht hat.
Wer sich ständig mit Islamisten ins Bett legt, die Nato links liegen lässt und sich auf die Russen einlässt, die ihm einem das jetzt "Danken" und die einzige Fraktion die in ihren Gebieten für Ruhe und Ordnung gesorgt hat (Kurden) ständig aus imperialistischen Gründen bekämpft, sollte selber für den Mist einstehen den er verursacht hat. Die Lektion sollte Erdogan mit aller Härte beigebracht werden.

Gott sein Dank haben Griechenland und Bulgarien ihre Grenzen schon geschlossen und man kann nur hoffen das sich demnächst ein paar Kriegsschiffe in die Ägäis aufmachen, um auch dort den Strom zu stoppen.

@  acc



> was ist das denn für ein schwachsinn wieder? natürlich hat die bundesregierung von anfang auf den regime change gesetzt und unterstützt wo es nur ging. die lage ist schon 2011 entstanden, als die cia "project ajax reloaded" gestartet hat. seitdem rennt die bundesregierung den usa hinterher in sachen syrien.



Gehe deine Lügen und  Russia Today Fake News  woanders verbreiten, man hat sich erst in Syrien mit dem IS und dem Genozid Versuch an den Jesiden aktiv eingemischt, davor hat man die Dinge einfach treiben lassen und ganz andere Länder wie die Türkei, Katar, Saudi Arabien usw. waren dort treibende Kräfte.


----------



## Duvar (29. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wende dich an Erdogan, der seit 2013 aktiv bis hyper aktiv die Misere in Syrien mitverantwortet.
> Der IS wurde massivst von der Türkei unterstützt,  islamistische, sunnitische Turkmenen Milizen weden immer noch massiv unterstützt, die Kurden die in ihren Regionen alles im Griff hatten aufs äußerste bekämpft.
> Es gibt nicht einen einzigen Grund , dem Erdogan Regime auch nur einen einzigen Flüchtling abzuehmen, weil es den Großteil der Flüchtlinge selber verursacht hat.
> Wer sich ständig mit Islamisten ins Bett legt, die Nato links liegen lässt und sich auf die Russen einlässt, die ihm einem das jetzt "Danken" und die einzige Fraktion die in ihren Gebieten für Ruhe und Ordnung gesorgt hat (Kurden) ständig aus imperialistischen Gründen bekämpft, sollte selber für den Mist einstehen den er verursacht hat. Die Lektion sollte Erdogan mit aller Härte beigebracht werden.
> ...



Was bist du nur für ein Mensch, leider sind viel zu viele so wie du.
Ich kann nicht mal einer Mücke was antun, weil ich deren Leben schätze und schau her, wie du über Menschen denkst und schreibst.
Wie vielen Menschen hast du/Westen geholfen und gerettet und wie viele hat der von dir verachtete Erdogan bzw die Türkei gerettet?
Siehst du den Unterschied nicht? Brauchst jetzt auch nicht mit der Islamisten Propaganda jetzt ankommen, der Großteil der Türkei besteht aus Moslems und das ist auch gut so, denn sonst würde man womöglich die Menschen dort dem grauenvollen Tod überlassen.
Mit deinem post bestätigst du das ja, dir ist es wumpe ob die Menschen (Kinder, Frauen usw) dort sterben, solange sie ja nicht in die EU kommen bzw hier hin, ist dir jedes Szenario recht, auch deren Tod. 
Sogar Kriegsschiffe willst du haben, Respekt mein Lieber Respekt. Hier die haben mehr drauf als du und gleichdenkende je haben werden YouTube


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mal einer Mücke was antun, weil ich deren Leben schätze



Wenn also eine Mücke nachts herumschwirrt, hältst du den anderen Arm auch noch hin?


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Geschichten aus Tausend und einer Nacht


----------



## Tekkla (29. Februar 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Türkei hat 1000 mal gesagt die wollen kein Gramm der Syrischen Erde zu türkischem Territorium machen.
> Er versucht da eine Sicherheitszone zu erschaffen damit die zig Millionen Flüchtlinge dort leben können, die weggebombt wurden von ihrer Heimat.
> Die EU ist ihren Verpflichtungen nicht nachgekommen + schottet jetzt die Grenzen mit Gewalt ab und hindert viele Hilfesuchende daran endlich ein friedlichen Fleck zum Leben zu finden.
> Nur noch unmenschlich was ich da sehe, die einen bomben die Zivilbevölkerung tot und die anderen schotten sich ab und verweigern die Hilfe.
> ...


 ja


----------



## acc (29. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @  acc
> 
> 
> 
> Gehe deine Lügen und  Russia Today Fake News  woanders verbreiten, man hat sich erst in Syrien mit dem IS und dem Genozid Versuch an den Jesiden aktiv eingemischt, davor hat man die Dinge einfach treiben lassen und ganz andere Länder wie die Türkei, Katar, Saudi Arabien usw. waren dort treibende Kräfte.



alles wie gehabt, keine argumente in der hand, deswegen ist der andere der lügner, obwohl selbst den allerdümmsten propagandamüll, den keiner mit gesunden menschenverstand noch glaubt, verbreitet.


----------



## Duvar (29. Februar 2020)

Keine Ahnung wie ihr erzogen wurdet (nicht jetzt als Angriff verstehen), aber bei uns achtet man jegliches Leben. Natürlich habe ich auch mal eine Mücke gekillt, aber sehr sehr selten, oder aus versehen mal auf eine Ameise getreten oder so, aber nicht bewusst auf Insekten getrampelt oder so.
Der Glaube verbietet solche Aktionen und wenn man schon bei Kleinstlebewesen schon so achtsam ist bzw sein muss, dann könnt ihr euch selbst denken, wie sehr mich solche Aussagen von Don aufregen, weil einige achten das Leben und ihre Nächsten überhaupt nicht, haben kein Mitleid, keine Empathie usw.
Für mich ist das einfach unverständlich und macht mich wütend, wenn ich an die hilflosen Kinder denke die schon dort verstorben sind, ertrunken oder vor der Kälte gestorben oder Hunger. Die Welt ist einfach shice und wird sich auch nicht ändern, solange jeder nur an sich denkt und kein Respekt hat vor dem was Allah erschaffen hat.
Ihr staunt doch immer über die Gastfreundschaft zB der Türken, dass hat in erster Linie mit dem Glauben zu tun, denn wie man sich gegenüber Gästen verhalten muss, ist festgelegt, jetzt ohne zu sehr abzuschweifen mal kurz einige Punkte dazu:

1.Man ist verpflichtet Essen/Trinken etc anzubieten, denn im Koran steht, wenn ein Gast kommt, versucht der Teufel den Geiz des Menschen aufzustacheln (auch gegenüber Spenden). Allah hingegen verspricht genau das Gegenteil, Spenden usw werden reich belohnt.
2. Gäste bei sich zuhause zu verköstigen bringt Segen und sorgt dafür das gewisse Sünden gelöscht werden.
3. In einem Hadis steht: Wer immer an Allah und an die Apokalypse glaubt, soll seinen Gästen Speisen anbietenm.
4. Man soll sich immer Besuch wünschen. Jene die keinen Besuch wollen, an denen ist nix Gutes sagte der Prophet SAV.
5. Man soll traurig sein, wenn kein Besuch kommt, denn auch die Engel bleiben dann fern, wenn nie Besuch kommt.
6. Man darf für die Gäste jetzt nicht extra kostspielige Gerichte machen um denen zu imponieren etc, sondern soll das anbieten, was man zu Hause hat oder auch immer isst, denn das würde den Besuch vllt in Verlegenheit bringen und traurig machen.
7. Man darf keine Hintergedanken haben, wenn man einem was anbietet.
8. Selbst wenn der Gast einen anderen Glauben hat oder politisch anders denkt, darf man nix sagen, was den Gast traurig machen könnte.
9. Jedem der Gäste bei sich hat, werden viele Pluspunkte gut geschrieben. Hz.Omar zB hat seine Gäste selbst bedient, obwohl Bedienstete anwesend waren.
usw usw.

Man darf nicht mal schlafen, wenn man weiß, dass sein Nachbar Hunger hat, aber wollte ja jetzt nicht abschweifen, ich denke der Grund warum wir so verschieden denken, ist der Glaube.
Denke aber auch, dass kein gutgläubiger Christ, solche Aussagen wie Don sie tätigt, gut heißen würde.
Der Kapitalismus, die Gier und die Abwendung vom Glauben und selbstverständlichsten Werten führt zu solchem Denken.
Weiß schon was in vielen Köpfen abgeht, Sachen wie, Flüchtlinge nehmen uns die Arbeit weg, schmarotzen usw usf sind allgegenwertig.
Von dem her erwarte ich eigentlich nix von der heutigen hiesigen Gesellschaft, in meinen Augen wurdet ihr so programmiert, dass ihr euer "Herz" verloren habt teilweise.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Also entweder glaubt man in der Türkei man wirft Bomben auf sehr menschlich aussehende Roboter oder Duvar hat Unrecht.


----------



## Duvar (29. Februar 2020)

Oder Option 3, du erzählst wieder mal Quark.
Krieg/Kampf ist was anderes und anderweitig geregelt.
Ich kenns ja nicht anders von meinen Pappenheimern, jetzt wird wieder schön das Thema gewechselt, wenn ich aufzeige, wie "menschlich" man doch ist hier^^
Also kommen wir wieder zurück zum Thema.

Ich frage mich dennoch, was ist schief gelaufen bei einigen hier, dass man das "Menschsein" verlernt hat?

Auf die Frage was in Syrien los ist, eine Gegenfrage, was ist los im Westen?--->





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2020)

Also wir bombardieren unsere Nachbarländer nicht (mehr).

Deutschland hat einmal den Fehler gemacht und einen Faschisten an die Macht gewählt und fürchterlich dafür bezahlt,
sollte eigentlich reichen, wenn das einmal in der Geschichte passiert, die Türkei muss den Fehler nicht nochmal machen.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Februar 2020)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie Jemand meinen kann wir in Europa sollen doch bitte die Suppe auslöffeln, die die Türkei und Russland da täglich veranstalten.
Die Türkei ist fast ein Jahrzehnt dort aktiv involviert, also soll sie auch ihren Schaden selbst reparieren oder sich an die Russen wenden, sollen die doch die Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, wir haben ihnen wohl insgesammt auf Europa bezogen 1,5-2 Millionen Flüchtlinge abgenommen und jetzt ist Schluss. Erdogan wurde im September von den Europäern eindeutig gewarnt, das der Angriff auf die Kurden Rote Linien überschreitet, er wollte nicht hören, also soll er jetzt selber klar kommen. Deutschalnd und Frankreich haben ihm völlig klar gemacht, weder Artikel 5 noch europäische Hilfe.
Damit ist alles gesagt.
So sehr mir die Menschen leid tuen, es wäre das aller schlimmste, die Erdogan Politik auch noch mit irgendeiner Hilfe zu belohnen, dann macht er das immer wieder! Außerdem belohne nie einen Erpresser!
Genauso der Weißkäse im Kreml bildet sich ja auch ein, wir Europäer sollen den Wiederaufbau in Syrien bezahlen?!
Das sollte mal hauptsächlich "er", der Iran, die Türkei, Katar und Saudi Arabien machen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (29. Februar 2020)

Die Medien lassen wichtige Details weg. In der Türkei leben zur Zeit offiziell um die 3-3,5 Millionen syrischer Bürgerkriegsflüchtlinge, dazu kommen noch die Asylopportunisten aus den Drittstaaten, die um die halbe Million ausmachen, und die illegalen syrischen Flüchtlinge. Die innere Stabilität der Türkei ist auf dem Spiel. Die USA und die EU haben im Kampf gegen die Isis total versagt, daher ist Assad wieder am Drücker. Das Problem ist, dass es keinen geregelten Plan gibt, wie die Flüchtlinge wieder nach Hause sollen. Es gab keinen Progress in der Richtung.
Dann kam Erdogan ins Spiel, er will eine "Pufferzone" schaffen, in dem ein großer Teil in Sicherheit wieder zurückkehren kann. Dem "Samariter" reicht es aber nicht aus, er will zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen, nämlich das Gebiet der Kurden als Pufferzone erklären und ein Stück Land im Norden von Syrien einverleiben. Die Kurden wandten sich mit dem Riesenarsenal an Waffen, die ihnen die USA zurückgelassen hat, wieder an Assad. Sie drängen erfolgreich die türkische Armee, die Sunni Al Qaida "Rebellen" in der Gegend als Kannonenfutter benutzt, zurück. Jetzt will der "Sultan" die Einmischung von Nato forcieren, obwohl kein Angriffskrieg auf die Türkei stattgefunden hat. Die türkische Armee befindet sich nämlich auf fremdem Boden und hat keinen Anspruch auf Nato-Unterstützung. 
Er erpresst die EU mit den Flüchtlingen. Man muss aber sagen, dass die Situation in der Türkei brenzlig ist. So viele Flüchtlinge kann die Türkei alleine auf Dauer nicht stemmen. Es muss eine Regelung zur Rückkehr von allen Seiten beschlossen werden. Wenn die Türkei in einen Bürgerkrieg verfällt, verliert in erster Linie die EU, da die Region ein Einfallstor für Terroristen und Extremisten wird. Von Griechenland bis Deutschland ist gar nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Februar 2020)

Ich widerspreche dir umfassend!

Die Türkei war einer der wichtigsten Unterstützer des IS/Isis und hat zu einem sehr großen Teil die Flüchtlinge erst geschaffen und die USA und und die EU waren ÄUSSERST erfolgreich zusammen mit den Kurden gegen den IS/Isis. In den Kurdengebieten gab es keine Flüchtlinge und es herrschte wieder so etwas wie Ordnung.
Assad ist dort nur deshalb am Drücker, weil sich die Russen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste dort engagieren und weder die USA unter Obama noch die EU eine offene Konfrontation mit den Russen haben wollten. Die Handlungsweise von Trump die völlig katastrophal war, lasse ich hier mal aussen vor.
Soll doch die Türkei die Flüchtlinge nach Russland weiterleiten, sie haben diese Flüchtlinge geschaffen mit ihrer Politik in den letzten 8 Jahren, und wir Europäer sind nicht ständig zum händchenhalten da und Erdogan wurde im September als er gegen die Kurden zugeschlagen hat eindringlichst gewarnt.  Ich halte eine Instabilität der Türkei für völlig übertrieben und selbst wenn, muss man die Verantwortung für sein Handeln, nach dutzenden Warnungen, auch mal selber tragen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (29. Februar 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche dir umfassend!
> 
> Die Türkei war einer der wichtigsten Unterstützer des IS/Isis und hat zu einem sehr großen Teil die Flüchtlinge erst geschaffen und die USA und und die EU waren ÄUSSERST erfolgreich zusammen mit den Kurden gegen den IS/Isis. In den Kurdengebieten gab es keine Flüchtlinge und es herrschte wieder so etwas wie Ordnung.
> Assad ist dort nur deshalb am Drücker, weil sich die Russen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste dort engagieren und weder die USA unter Obama noch die EU eine offene Konfrontation mit den Russen haben wollten. Die Handlungsweise von Trump die völlig katastrophal war, lasse ich hier mal aussen vor.
> Soll doch die Türkei die Flüchtlinge nach Russland weiterleiten, sie haben diese Flüchtlinge geschaffen mit ihrer Politik in den letzten 8 Jahren, und wir Europäer sind nicht ständig zum händchenhalten da und Erdogan wurde im September als er gegen die Kurden zugeschlagen hat eindringlichst gewarnt.  Ich halte eine Instabilität der Türkei für völlig übertrieben und selbst wenn, muss man die Verantwortung für sein Handeln, nach dutzenden Warnungen, auch mal selber tragen.


Ich bin kein Fan von Erdogan. Die Isis-Geschichte ist als Nebenprodukt von wahabbitischer Geopolitik von Sunni-Moslems vor Ort entstanden, die größten Geldgeber waren UAE, Kuwait und Qatar, Türkei hat mitgepusht, weil sie auch Sunni Moslems sind. Eigentlich sollten sich die Araber um die Flüchtlinge kümmern, aber sie wollen nix davon wissen. Die Schuldzuweisungen helfen aber weder den Bürgern in der  Türkei noch den Flüchtlingen, das ist dann Realpolitik.
Was wäre dein Vorschlag zum Lösen des Problems?


----------



## Duvar (29. Februar 2020)

Hat er doch schon gesagt seine Lösung: Kriegsschiffe und Co schicken.
Seit Jahren schmieren die den Türken Honig um den Bart und sagen was für eine tolle Leistung das ja ist von der Türkei zig Millionen Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen usw. Irgendwann ist auch Schluss und das nicht weil die Türkei nicht mehr Helfen will, sondern man hat auch ein Limit und man stemmt da alles quasi alleine und das ist nicht mal einfach so zu bewältigen. Rund 1 Mio Flüchtlinge sind weiterhin auf dem Weg zur Türkei.
Hier schreiben nur Träumer, weil die denken, dass die Türkei das schon packt, wenn man ihnen nur paar € zukommen lässt, wobei man nicht mal das gebacken bekommen hat.
Selbst wenn es zu 100% die Schuld der Türkei wäre (was es nicht ist), was willst du nun machen, die Menschen verrecken lassen? Solche Situationen sind aber gut um zu sehen, wie die Menschen eigentlich ticken.
Wahrscheinlich müssen noch paar Tausend Kinder sterben vor deren Toren, bis die die Grenzen aufmachen und endlich Helfen.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Februar 2020)

@-ElCritico-

Es gibt im Moment keine wirkliche Lösung des Problems mehr, da man die Kurden in Nord-Syrien systematisch aus dem Spiel genommen hat, vor allen dingen durch die Türkei und den Verrat von Trump.
Jetzt kann die Türkei nur noch komplett aus Syrien abziehen und dann soll Assad, derIran und die Russen sehen wie sie klar kommen und das Land wieder aufbauen. Das ist für die Menschen vor Ort sicherlich eine denkbar schlechte Lösung, eine andere sehe ich aber nicht. Mit jedem Tag länger in Syrien, verliert Erdogan sein Gesicht und eine direkte Konfrontation mit den Russen steigt. Die Türkei hat nunmal auf der ganzen Linie in Syrien verloren und daran wird sich auch nichts mehr ändern.

PS: Ich stimme deiner Analyse halbwegs zu, mit der Ergänzung das die Türkei Assad massiv weg haben wollte, um sich selber Teile des Landes auf lange Sicht unter den Nagel zu reißen, somit obliegt die Verantwortung der Türkei und den Arabischen Staaten die involviert waren und natürlich Russland und dem Iran.

@ Duvar

Ja natürlich ist eine meiner Lösungen die Ägäis mit EU Kriegsschiffen abzuriegeln, man kann sich von Erdogan auf gar keinen Fall erpressen lassen!
Und nochmal, die Türkei/Erdogan hat selber zu dem Flüchtlingsproblem in großen Teilen beigetragen mit ihrer Politik die letzten 8 Jahre, also sind sie auch dafür verantwortlich. Warum leitet man die Flüchtlinge nicht nach Russland weiter?


----------



## Duvar (29. Februar 2020)

Also ist deine Lösung gleichzusetzen mit dem Tod vieler Menschen, wieso nicht aufnehmen und sobald dort Frieden herrscht wieder zurückschicken?
Man kann ja eine Sonderregelung schaffen und wenn die Umstände dort passen gehen die wieder zurück.
Wie kann man als Mensch überhaupt nur in Erwägung ziehen diese hilfsbedürftigen Menschen im Stich zu lassen?
Hast du mal die Kinder gesehen, die dort ihr Leben gelassen haben? Das bricht mir einfach das Herz, vllt versteht man das nur, wenn man selbst Kinder hat, bzw versteht es dann viel viel besser.


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2020)

Menschen sind immer noch selbstbestimmt und Jeder bekommt mit, auch jeder Flüchtling, das weder die Griechen, noch die Bulgaren auf Erdogans Spiel eingehen wollen!
Also können sie es sich auch schenken es zu versuchen, wenn Jemand im Februar/März freiwillig ins Mittelmeer taucht, muss er auch mit den Konsequenzen leben. Im übrigen geht mir dein Gesabbel auf die Nerven, warum wirst du zwecks Humanität nicht im 1000 Zimmer Palast vorstellig? Wer sagt eigentlich, das immer wir Europäer den Dreck von solchen Leuten wie Erdogan wegräumen sollen?


----------



## Noofuu (1. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Menschen sind immer noch selbstbestimmt und Jeder bekommt mit, auch jeder Flüchtling, das weder die Griechen, noch die Bulgaren auf Erdogans Spiel eingehen wollen!
> Also können sie es sich auch schenken es zu versuchen, wenn Jemand im Februar/März freiwillig ins Mittelmeer taucht, muss er auch mit den Konsequenzen leben. Im übrigen geht mir dein Gesabbel auf die Nerven, warum wirst du zwecks Humanität nicht im 1000 Zimmer Palast vorstellig? Wer sagt eigentlich, das immer wir Europäer den Dreck von solchen Leuten wie Erdogan wegräumen sollen?



Wir sollen uns Erpressen lassen, öffnen wir jetzt die Tore kommt eine riesen Welle soviel steht Fest!
Die Deutschen geben sich ewig die Schuld, ich möchte ungern Gewaltbereite und gut ernährte Junge Männer die mit Pflastesteinen auf Polizisten werfen nur um direkt ihren Willen zu bekommen hier haben.
Das erste was unsere Medien wieder machen sind Bilder von Kindern aufgreifen genau wie 2015, aber das die Eltern sich dazu Entschlossen haben mit ihren Kindern dorthin zu gehen obwohl sie einen Platz in der Türkei (In Sicherheit) haben ist natürlich wieder unsere Schuld genau.

Weiter so wie immer !
Epressen lassen von einem offensichtlichen Diktator der sein "Reich" ausweiten will. Der Islamistische Kämpfer unterstützt.
Aber sicher der Russe ist wieder mal der Böse in unsere Medien schickt er die Menschen an die Grenze ?
Ich finde das ganze sehr Fragwürdig, alles passend mit dem Virus und dieser Defender 2020 Geschichte.

Die EU muss jetzt zusammenhalten und die Grenze Schützen, das sind keine Flüchtlinge mehr sie kommen aus einem sicheren Land !


----------



## Duvar (1. März 2020)

Aktuell haben über 76k Menschen die türkischen Grenzen passiert. Tendenz steigend.


----------



## seahawk (1. März 2020)

Schön, dass die Menschen endlich rein dürfen.  Willkommen!


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Aktuell haben über 76k Menschen die türkischen Grenzen passiert. Tendenz steigend.


Bis 3 Millionen dauert es ja noch ein bißchen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Aktuell haben über 76k Menschen die türkischen Grenzen passiert. Tendenz steigend.



Nach türkischen Angaben, die weder die Griechen noch die Bulgaren bestätigen, eher mehrere Hundert. 
Reine türkische Propaganda und Lügen, es soll ja auch angeblich einen Putsch in der Türkei gegeben haben.

Edit



> Aber sicher der Russe ist wieder mal der Böse in unsere Medien schickt er die Menschen an die Grenze ?



Und natürlich tragen auch die Russen seit vielen Jahren zum Flüchtlingsstrom aus Syrien erheblich bei. Und dazu besitzt das Weißgesicht aus dem Kreml noch die Frechheit zu fordern, die Europäer solten den Wiederaufbau in Syrien bezahlen. Warum bezahlt er nicht selber was er zerstört?


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @-ElCritico-
> 
> Es gibt im Moment keine wirkliche Lösung des Problems mehr, da man die Kurden in Nord-Syrien systematisch aus dem Spiel genommen hat, vor allen dingen durch die Türkei und den Verrat von Trump.
> Jetzt kann die Türkei nur noch komplett aus Syrien abziehen und dann soll Assad, derIran und die Russen sehen wie sie klar kommen und das Land wieder aufbauen. Das ist für die Menschen vor Ort sicherlich eine denkbar schlechte Lösung, eine andere sehe ich aber nicht. Mit jedem Tag länger in Syrien, verliert Erdogan sein Gesicht und eine direkte Konfrontation mit den Russen steigt. Die Türkei hat nunmal auf der ganzen Linie in Syrien verloren und daran wird sich auch nichts mehr ändern.
> ...


Die Truppen an die Grenzen zu verlagern ist gut als kurzfristige Lösung. Langfristig muss eine Lösung her, die klärt, was mit den ganzen Flüchtlingen passieren soll. Daran sollten sich alle interessierten Parteien beteiligen, unter anderem die EU und somit auch Deutschland.


----------



## seahawk (1. März 2020)

Was soll mit den Flüchtlingen passieren? Sie bekommen Asyl in Deutschland.


----------



## Duvar (1. März 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach türkischen Angaben, die weder die Griechen noch die Bulgaren bestätigen, eher mehrere Hundert.
> Reine türkische Propaganda und Lügen, es soll ja auch angeblich einen Putsch in der Türkei gegeben haben.
> 
> Edit
> ...



Mehrere Hundert? Tausende Fluechtlinge warten an tuerkisch-griechischer Grenze auf Weiterreise - Ausland - FOCUS Online

Heute wurden unter anderem 2 SU24 der Syrer abgeschossen von türkischen F16.
Zusätzlich wurde ein Militärflughafen zerstört und diverse andere Einrichtungen Son dakika haberler... TSK'nın vurduğu Neyrab askeri havaalanı kullanılmaz hale geldi - Son Dakika Haberler (hier kann man unten das Video der Drohnen sehen)


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2020)

Ich habe von denen geredet, die es über die Grenze geschafft haben, nicht von denen die rüber wollen.

Naja ihr könnt ja weiter die Syrer angreifen, bis euch die nächsten Bomben der Russen auf's Dach fliegen, dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß.


----------



## Duvar (1. März 2020)

Ich habe gesagt "türkische" Grenzen passiert und nicht EU Grenzen. Wie dem auch sei, wenn die Türkei die nicht stoppt, werden noch viele Menschen ihr Leben dort lassen, weil wenn du mal schaust, seit vielen Jahren machen die Russen und auch das syrische Regime kein Halt vor Zivilisten/Schulen/Krankenhäusern/Chemiewaffen usw usf.
Immer noch besser als, ständig nur hohle Sprüche abzulassen und tatenlos zuzuschauen, wie viele andere. Die Geschichte wird diese Feigheit und das im Stich lassen der unzähligen Kinder bzw Millionen Flüchtlinge nicht vergessen.

Edit: Willkommen in der EU: Lesbos: Rechtsextreme setzen Fluechtlingsheim in Brand  -
	Politik Ausland -
	Bild.de


----------



## Noofuu (2. März 2020)

Es bringt aber nichts wieder alles aufzunehmen , genau das wird den Pullfaktor noch erhöhen und mehr Menschenleben kosten.
Wie Naiv kann man eigentlich sein zu glauben das die EU die ganze Welt retten kann oder bzw. Iran, Irak , Afrika , Syrien usw.. ? 
Die Probleme werden nur verschoben , wer jetzt wieder ruft Refugees Welcome hat nichts gelernt.... 

Ich für meinen Teil bin für Ablehnung an der Grenze.
Das ist Erpressung wenn die EU nachgibt haben wir komplett versagt !

Immer kommen alle mit Rechts was denken sie wird passieren wenn sie noch mehr reinlassen, oh gott das hat 2015 der AfD mehr als nur geholften und das wird dann noch schlimmer.
Wenn alles so gut laufen würde, glaube ich wohl kaum das die Griechen so reagieren würden oder was denken sie ?


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Keinem gefällt es unzählige Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, aber sie sind nun mal da. Solange Putin und Assad weiter die Zivilbevölkerung und Schulen Krankenhäuser usw bombardieren, wird der Strom nicht aufhören. Keiner bekleckert sich da mit Ruhm, es ist eine abscheuliche Situation, nur sie ist nun mal da. Die Türkei hat halt nicht die Kapazitäten um noch mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.
Die Grenzen abzuschotten bringt auch nur Leid und Tod, denn die Griechen gehen massiv gegen die Flüchtlinge vor. Die Menschen wandern also von einem Dilemma ins Nächste. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, die Flüchtlinge so aufzuteilen, dass zumindest deren Leben in erster Linie geschützt ist, jetzt ganz unabhängig davon, wer die Schuld an dem Schlamassel trägt.
Im Vergleich zu den ganzen Nachbarländern macht die Türkei wenigstens deutlich mehr, natürlich sollten die Flüchtlinge erstmal in der arabischen Region oder der Türkei unterkommen und natürlich träumen die Menschen auch von einem besseren Leben in der EU und gehen gewisse Risiken ein.
Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen, eigenes Pech oder Dummheit, aber so sollten Menschen nicht reagieren. Wir pflegen, versorgen unsere Hunde bzw Haustiere besser als Menschen, es ist leider so, es wurde solch ein Hass gegenüber Flüchtlingen/Ausländern(besonders moslemische) geschürt und natürlich vergisst man die Straftaten der Flüchtlinge hier in DE und Co auch nicht (Vergewaltigungen etc).
Man kann sie dennoch nicht dem sicheren Tod überlassen, ja der beliebte Standardspruch, in jedem Volk gibt es dumme/kriminelle usw, deswegen kann man aber nicht die unzähligen unschuldigen über den Jordan schicken.
Ich verstehe also beide Seiten, nur wiegt ein Menschenleben halt mehr in meinen Augen.

Bzgl der rechten hier in DE/EU mache ich mir natürlich auch Sorgen und natürlich belasten Flüchtlinge auch das Leben hier lebender Ausländer wie zB ich es einer bin, natürlich spielt es "rechts" in die Hände, aber was sollen wir machen.
Es ist einfach aus der Ferne zu sagen, Grenzen zu und sollen sehen wie die klar kommen, aber wenn du vor Ort wärst, die leidenden Kinder bzw Menschen sehen würdest, glaube ich nicht, dass dein Herz es ertragen würde, die dort zurückzulassen.
Ich will einfach nicht dran glauben, dass die Menschheit so sehr gesunken ist und keine Werte mehr hat.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Keinem gefällt es unzählige Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, aber sie sind nun mal da. Solange Putin und Assad weiter die Zivilbevölkerung und Schulen Krankenhäuser usw bombardieren, wird der Strom nicht aufhören. Keiner bekleckert sich da mit Ruhm, es ist eine abscheuliche Situation, nur sie ist nun mal da. Die Türkei hat halt nicht die Kapazitäten um noch mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.



Erdogan bombt also nicht?


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erdogan bombt also nicht?



Erdogan und seine Islamistischen Verbündeten sind der einzige Grund warum in der Region überhaupt noch gebombt wird.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erdogan bombt also nicht?



Doch auch, nur keine Krankenhäuser, Schulen, bewusst Zivilisten. Schau mal wv Menschen Assad und Russland auf dem Gewissen hat. Die Türkei verfolgt auch ihre Interessen wie zB Sicherheit an ihrer glaub 900km langen Grenze zu Syrien, natürlich hat man auch gegenüber eines möglicherweise entstehenden Kurdenstaates gehandelt, was ggf die Splittung der Türkei zur Folge haben könnte und zu weitreichenden Problemen führen könnte.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass die Türkei Kurden abschlachtet, sie sind ein Teil der Türkei und bekämpft werden nur gewaltbereite terroristische kurdische Gruppierungen, wie ich schon sagte, hätte die Türkei ein Problem mit den Kurden an sich, würden die den Osten der Türkei auseinander nehmen, aber Erdogan hat auch in den Kurdengebieten viele Stimmen eingeholt, denn auch in diese Gebiete hat er massiv investiert und den Lebensstandard dort gehoben.
Die Türkei ist ein Vielvölkerstaat und wenn jeder anfangen würde seine Unabhängigkeit zu fordern, hätte man da unzählige Staaten, diese Seite müsst ihr auch verstehen und die Türkei setzt sich mehr als jeder anderer Staat in der Welt für die Flüchtlinge ein und das nicht wegen der paar Kröten aus der EU, denn die Türkei hat fast das 20-Fache investiert, was sie von der EU erhalten haben.
Wie ich schon sagte, keiner bekleckert sich da sonderlich mit Ruhm, aber deutlich schlimmer agieren Iran/Russland/Syrien, wie gesagt, schaut wv unschuldige Menschenleben die genommen haben in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Leonidas_I (2. März 2020)

Die Türken unterstützen Terroristen, die man in der deutsche Presse auch gemäßigte Rebellen nennt. Perversion in Reinform, wie man eine Gruppe, die willkürlich Menschen schlachtet, als Rebellen bezeichnen kann.

Und klar, wir kennen es ja, jede israelische, russische oder syrische Rakete trifft ausschließlich Schulen, Krankenhäuser und Zivilisten, wohingegen die anderen Zivilisten höchstens mit Seifenblasen treffen.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Leute Schuldzuweisungen bringen nix, der Tag ist da, an dem man den Menschen helfen sollte, aber hier schaut an was die EU/Griechenland tut: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5UV9_2jSrvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist jetzt nur einer der "harmloseseren" Videos.


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2020)

Es gibt ein Menschenrecht auf Asyl. Grenzen auf sofort!


----------



## Noofuu (2. März 2020)

Grenzen nicht sofort auf, der Schrei danach ist völlig Inkompetent!

Offen heißt immer mehr Menschen werden kommen wo ist die Grenze 10-20mio  ?
Die Menschen haben in der sicheren Türkei zuflucht gefunden und müssen jetzt nicht noch weiter, das ist einfach nur Erpressung von der Türkei.

Menschenrecht auf Asyl gibt es aber nicht in einem Land das man sich aussucht.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2020)

Die Flüchtlinge sind in dieser Situation so oder so ein Spielball der Politik geworden, lassen wir ihn nicht in unserem Tor landen.


----------



## FetterKasten (2. März 2020)

Sie waren ja in der Türkei geschützt vor Krieg. Hatten Unterkünfte, sanitäre Einrichtungen und waren versorgt.
Deswegen sind es jetzt auch keine Flüchtlinge mehr, da sie aus einem sicheren Land kommen.
Sie versuchen (ok wer kanns ihnen verübeln) die Chance zu nutzen in Länder wie Deutschland zu kommen, wo sie ein besserer Lebensstandard erwartet wie in der Türkei.

Wenn man jetzt die Grenzen öffnet, dann wird das wieder eine unkontrollierbare Welle nach sich ziehen und viele werden sich in Gefahr begeben und vielleicht auch sterben.
Es kann aber auch nicht darauf hinauslaufen, dass man sich einfach absichtlich in Gefahr begibt und wir dann vorbei fahren und sie abholen. Das ist ne Art Erpressung und Ausnutzen von Hilfeleistungen.
Vor Ort helfen ja auf jeden Fall, aber wehe man setzt wieder die falschen Anreize.

Zumindest mit der Grenzsicherung läuft es aktuell aber besser als 2015. Da scheint doch ein Umdenken stattgefunden zu haben, auch wenn das medial weniger thematisiert wurde. Hätte man 2015 gesagt, die Grenze muss gehalten werden, dann kamen sofort die Nazivergleiche.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Versteht ihr nicht, dass dank Assad Russland und Iran rund 1 Mio Flüchtlinge auf dem Weg in die Türkei ist und die keine Kapazitäten mehr haben?
Die injizierte Islamphobie des Westens trägt seine Früchte, wenn ich mir paar Kommentare hier anschaue, tut mir die Menschheit einfach nur noch Leid.
Müsstet mal selbst in der Lage sein, vllt würdet ihr es dann etwas verstehen.
Einfach nur brutal abgestumpft die Leute hier.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute Schuldzuweisungen bringen nix, der Tag ist da, an dem man den Menschen helfen sollte, aber hier schaut an was die EU/Griechenland tut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Habe ich auch schon gesehen,  freuen sich bestimmt einige darüber  :p


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Ja wahrscheinlich, den Leuten ist ja alles recht, der eine schreit nach Kriegsschiffen, der andere denkt das es den Menschen ja wundervoll geht in der Türkei usw usf.
Manchmal denke ich mir, es wäre besser, wenn die Welt untergeht, weil der Mensch verdient eine so wundervolle Erde einfach nicht!
Ausbeutung, Hass, Ausgrenzung wohin das Auge sieht.

Kommt endlich klar, wir sind nur vllt für rund 70 Jahre im Schnitt auf der Erde und die Erde ist groß genug für uns alle, selbst Tiere verhalten sich besser als viele Menschen.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2020)

Na ja, der Weg von Erdogan mit Drohungen und die EU auf dem kalten Fuß zu erwischen, ist ja jetzt auch nicht die feine Art.
Und natürlich wollen jetzt noch mehr abhauen.
Aber kannst du mir erzählen, was die türkische Armee fast 100 km tief in syrischen Territorium zu suchen hat?
Eine Armee mit 500.000 Mann sollte doch locker in der Lage sein, ihre natürlichen Grenzen zu verteidigen, oder?


----------



## Tengri86 (2. März 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, der Weg von Erdogan mit Drohungen und die EU auf dem kalten Fuß zu erwischen, ist ja jetzt auch nicht die feine Art.
> Und natürlich wollen jetzt noch mehr abhauen.
> Aber kannst du mir erzählen, was die türkische Armee fast 100 km tief in syrischen Territorium zu suchen hat?
> Eine Armee mit 500.000 Mann sollte doch locker in der Lage sein, ihre natürlichen Grenzen zu verteidigen, oder?



Erdo will auch  ablenken, in Türkei  läuft ja nichts rund.


Ganz Frisch 
Korruptionsskandal beim Tuerkischen Roten Halbmond | Telepolis


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Wenn es so einfach wäre, hätte man nicht seit über 30 Jahren Probleme mit der PKK und Co, die werden supportet von Türkei Gegnern und sorgen immer wieder für tote und Anschläge usw. Die Grenzen kannst du nicht einfach mal so 100% schützen, allein zu Syrien 900km Grenze.
Was die Türkei da zu suchen hat? Es wurde mit unter anderem Russland vereinbart, dass eine Sicherheitszone entsteht, wo auch diverse türkische Beobachtungsposten stehen, wo man die Flüchtlinge unterbringen kann, denn in der Türkei sind ja zig Millionen und du kannst dir vorstellen, was das den Staat alles kostet seit zig Jahren.
Die paar € der EU sind da nix im Vergleich, was die Türkei investiert hat und noch immer tut. Die Gutherzigkeit der Türkei wird einfach nur brutal ausgenutzt. Was tut aber Russland und Schergen? Sie greifen die Zivilbevölkerung in der vereinbarten Sicherheitszone an, halten sich nicht an den Vertrag, lassen Bomben regnen auf türkisches Militär und Zivilbevölkerung.
Die Türkei ruft seit langer Zeit gen Westen um dieses Problem zu lösen, aber der Westen stellt sich quer, kommt nicht mal den Verpflichtungen nach, die sie mit der Türkei gemacht hat.
So, da steht die Türkei zwischen mehreren Parteien und keiner hält sich an die Abmachungen und es strömen immer mehr und mehr Menschen in die Türkei. Die Opposition in der Türkei versucht dies gegen die Regierung zu nutzen und stachelt die Menschen an, also auch die innere Sicherheit ist bedroht, nicht nur die Grenzen durch Terroristen.
Mit Nettigkeit seit Jahren versucht dies zu lösen, außer leere Phrasen kommt nix vom Westen, also hat man die Grenzen geöffnet, damit man die Dringlichkeit nun endlich einsieht und die Scheuklappen ablegt., die Zeit der leeren Versprechungen ist vorbei.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Erdo will auch  ablenken, in Türkei  läuft ja nichts rund.
> 
> 
> Ganz Frisch
> Korruptionsskandal beim Tuerkischen Roten Halbmond | Telepolis



Was meinst du wie westliche Staaten die Welt ausbeuten seit Jahrhunderten? Da sind paar Millionen nix dagegen, was nicht heißt, dass ich das gut heiße.
Wusste aber nicht, dass die Türkei mittlerweile eine so starke Drohnenmacht geworden ist.
Der Colonel ist sowieso verloren, wenn ich seine Kommentare so lese^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEYA6yqkJrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7Y3moC6Cxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NGqBSTZBkUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was meinst du wie westliche Staaten die Welt ausbeuten seit Jahrhunderten?



Wieso wird immer versucht irgendwas miteinander aufzuwiegen um zu relativieren?


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso wird immer versucht irgendwas miteinander aufzuwiegen um zu relativieren?



Ich habe doch klar gesagt, dass ich das nicht gut heiße. Ist aber dennoch Fakt und ist nix im Vergleich.
Schaut mal youtube nach dem ermordeten Flüchtling durch die Griechen, einfach den Namen Ahmed Abu Emad eintippen in youtube.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hk3v8sRDcik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich habe doch klar gesagt, dass ich das nicht gut heiße. Ist aber dennoch Fakt und ist nix im Vergleich.



Ich fang doch auch nicht an, dass die Türken die Armenier umgebracht haben.
Es geht darum, dass ein Nato Partner einen Angriffskrieg führt, der nicht sein muss.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Für die einen Angriffskrieg, für die anderen Verteidigung.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Für die einen Angriffskrieg, für die anderen Verteidigung.



Eine Armee greift ein anderes Land an und besetzt es. Ergo muss es Verteidigung sein.
Hmm -- wenn das der Führer noch erlebt hätte.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Eine Armee schützt ihre Grenzen, versucht den Flüchtlingsstrom zu stoppen und die Massenvernichtung der Flüchtlinge zu unterbinden. Dort tummeln sich zig Terrororganisationen die Anschläge in der Türkei verübt haben. Die Türkei wurde auch in diesen Sumpf hinein gesogen. Denkst du die sind aus Spaß da, denkst du die Soldaten sterben da ohne Grund?
Wenn die Türkei dort raus geht, werden viele Menschen sterben und das Sicherheitsrisiko an den türkischen Grenzstädten wird extrem steigen. Was denkst du was die Türkei davon hat? Geht sie da iwen ausbeuten? Ist sie da wegen Öl und Co wie andere Staaten? Will sie sich syrisches Land einverleiben? Haben zig mal gesagt, dass die Türkei nicht mal ein Sandkorn vom syrischen Boden will, aber diese Anschuldigungen hören nicht auf.
Wenn dir das lieber ist, kann die Türkei ja da raus gehen (sind vertraglich abgesichert dort) Astana Vereinbarung usw und ihre Grenzen auflässt, weil Millionen weiterer Flüchtlinge einmaschieren in die Türkei, vllt gefällt es dir besser wenn 5-6 Millionen Flüchtlinge hier rüber wandern.
Seit Jahren schützt die Türkei die EU Grenzen und was ist der Dank? Leere Phrasen (Honig um den Bart schmieren, wie toll doch die Türkei ist) und ein Taschengeld, was grad mal zum Popo abwischen reicht.
Siehe Artikel 52 der UN Charta und Adana Abkommen zwischen der Türkei und Syrien!


----------



## seahawk (2. März 2020)

Wer kann eher 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge versorgen Deutschland oder die Türkei?


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer kann eher 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge versorgen Deutschland oder die Türkei?



Natürlich die Türkei, denn wenn es sein muss, teilen wir unser letztes Brot mit denen, wenn es sein muss.
Wie hier die Leute drauf sind, muss ich dir sicherlich nicht sagen. Rein von der finanziellen Stärke her natürlich Deutschland, nur das ist nix Wert, wie du siehst. Hier herrscht Geiz ist geil und so langsam die Ausländer raus Community.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

So läuft die Welt nun mal nicht. Interessiert mich nicht gibts nicht, es hat dich zu interessieren. Man kann nicht einfach wegschauen, wenn Menschen dringend Hilfe brauchen, iwas muss uns ja von Tieren unterscheiden oder?
Wen hast du denn aufgenommen persönlich? Lebt ein Flüchtling bei dir unter deinem Dach?


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2020)

Wenn man wenigstens die Flüchtlinge auf Europa richtig verteilen würde.
Aber es kann nicht sein das wenige Länder die meisten Flüchtlinge aufnehmen und andere Länder gar nicht.
Wie sie ihr Geld von der EU bekommen das wissen sie aber!

Und das die Griechen alles dicht machen kann ich auch verstehen. Die müssen die ******** da unten ausbaden.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Natürlich sollte es angemessen verteilt werden, keiner verlangt, dass Deutschland alle aufnimmt und Ryza, es gibt ein Land, dass nicht wie die Griechen seit paar Tagen die ... ausbadet, aber dicht machen geht halt nicht, wenn du auch nur etwas menschliche Würde hast.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn es so einfach wäre, hätte man nicht seit über 30 Jahren Probleme mit der PKK und Co, die werden supportet von Türkei Gegnern und sorgen immer wieder für tote und Anschläge usw. Die Grenzen kannst du nicht einfach mal so 100% schützen, allein zu Syrien 900km Grenze.
> Was die Türkei da zu suchen hat? Es wurde mit unter anderem Russland vereinbart, dass eine Sicherheitszone entsteht, wo auch diverse türkische Beobachtungsposten stehen, wo man die Flüchtlinge unterbringen kann, denn in der Türkei sind ja zig Millionen und du kannst dir vorstellen, was das den Staat alles kostet seit zig Jahren.
> Die paar € der EU sind da nix im Vergleich, was die Türkei investiert hat und noch immer tut. Die Gutherzigkeit der Türkei wird einfach nur brutal ausgenutzt. Was tut aber Russland und Schergen? Sie greifen die Zivilbevölkerung in der vereinbarten Sicherheitszone an, halten sich nicht an den Vertrag, lassen Bomben regnen auf türkisches Militär und Zivilbevölkerung.
> Die Türkei ruft seit langer Zeit gen Westen um dieses Problem zu lösen, aber der Westen stellt sich quer, kommt nicht mal den Verpflichtungen nach, die sie mit der Türkei gemacht hat.
> ...



Es gibt, wie immer, zwei Wahrheiten.
Habe ja einen guten türkischen Freund und verstehe sogar radebrechend ein wenig türkisch.
Es ist ja kein Staatsgeheimnis für die Türken, dass Erdogan sich immer auf das osmanische Reich bezieht, gibt ja einige interessante berichte auf TRT hierzu.
Es ist einfach so, das Erdogan den gehassten Assad stürzen wollte, nicht weil er die Opposition so liebt, sondern weil er sich ein Teil des Landes wieder einverleiben möchte (Grabstätte des Sulaiman Schah^^).
Das ist toll für den Nationalstolz der Türkei, nur blöd, dass die Russen dazwischengefunkt haben.
Seit dem kann er sich nicht entscheiden, auf welcher Seite er denn die Türkei führen möchte.
So viele Anhänger von Fethullah Gülen (seinem ehemaligen Freund und Weggefährten, den er aus Machtkalkül abgesägt hat^^) gibt es gar nicht, wie aus (Staats-)diensten entlassen oder in Gefängnisse verbracht wurden.
Faktisch fand eine Gleichschaltung der Medien wie in übelsten Diktaturen statt und die Türken feiern das auch noch in ihrer Naivität - ganz tolle Aktion!
Und dann fragst du, warum die EU Beitrittsverhandlungen abbricht, wenn ein Staat sich langsam in eine Autokratie oder evtl. sogar Diktatur verwandelt?

Probleme mit der PKK?
Wenn Jahrzehnte oder eigentlich Jahrhunderte ein ganzes Volk unterdrückt wird?
Demokratische Staaten haben da die Lösung der Autonomie entwickelt, sie funktioniert nicht immer perfekt (siehe Katalonien) aber immer noch besser, als sich gegenseitig umzubringen.
Kein Mensch streitet der Türkei ihre territoriale Souveränität in diesem Bereich ab, aber stell dir mal vor, die Kurden würden vernünftig behandelt, welchen positiven Einfluss die Türkei in den Irak oder Iran hätte - die mächtigste Waffe ist nicht das Schwert, sondern Handel und Diplomatie.

Die Türken sind zu recht ein sehr stolzes Volk, aber meiner Meinung nach brauchen sie keinen Despoten als Anführer, der sich Glaspaläste zum eigene Ergötzen baut, sondern ein Mann mit Visionen für die Türkei wie einst Atatürk.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Compi hast du auch Quellen dazu, dass sich die Türkei teile von Syrien unter den Nagel reißen will?
Natürlich gab es Stress wegen der Grabstätte von Süleyman $ah, wurde aber in die Türkei transferiert.
Woher willst du wissen, wie viele Anhänger Gülen hat? Ja die Türkei ist stolz auf ihre Geschichte, es gibt viele Turkstaaten und einige träumen auch von einer Wiedervereinigung aller Turkstaaten.
Jahrhunderte wurden die Kurden unterdrückt? Haben sehr hohe Stellen im Osmanischen Staat ausgeübt.
Ohne Zweifel, es gab in der Geschichte der Türkei Probleme bzgl der Kurden bzw mit jenen die einen eigenen Staat innerhalb der Türkei wollten, nur war das zu Zeiten Erdogans?
Erdogan liebt die Kurden genauso wie er Türken, Laz etc liebt, er selber ist auch Laz.
Erdogan ist auch nur ein Mensch, der Palast repräsentiert die erstarkte Türkei und nicht Erdogan, der paar Jahre dort leben wird.
Wer wollte denn Assad nicht gestürzt sehen, der sein eigenes Volk abschlachtet seit Jahren?

@ Colonel: Denkst du man ist kein Flüchtling mehr wenn man mehrere Länder passiert? Was ist das für eine Logik? Was verstehst du daran nicht, dass die Türkei allein gelassen wurde und seit Jahren die Flüchtlingslast quasi alleine stemmt?
Die Türkei hat halt auch nur gewisse Mittel zur Verfügung um den Flüchtlingen ein entsprechendes Leben zu gewährleisten. Es nimmt halt Ausmaße an, die diverse Probleme bereiten, auch intern im Land, die Stimmung der Menschen kippt langsam, weil der Strom nicht aufhört.

Hier lies dir die Tweets von dem hier durch https://twitter.com/fahrettinaltun?lang=de

Ich kopiere die relevanten Aussagen mal hier hin:

"Greece has just suspended the temporary protection for migrants. This is not only a total failure to help those in desperate conditions but also a denial of the fundamental international norms and foundational principles of the European Union.
Greece’s treatment of refugees along its borders and in the Aegean Sea as well as its refusal to honor temporary protection for Syrians are a declaration of war on Europe’s own values and principles. Next time we get lectured about those values, we will remind them of this!
Turkey has just targeted multiple chemical weapon sites in Syria. The existence of those sites is the proof that the international community has been deceived until now. The world must stop pretending to care and actually act against this murderous regime.
Lack of serious sanctions against the Assad regime allowed it to continue to operate chemical weapon sites. It hasn’t shied away from using chemical weapons against civilians to empty out major urban areas. Relevant international bodies must inspect & shut down these sites.
The EU decided to convene an emergency meeting NOT when millions of civilians were being bombarded in Idlib but WHEN only a few hundred refugees showed up at their door to seek protection. The EU must be meeting with a serious agenda to address the larger regional crisis.
The EU’s failure to work with Turkey in a serious way to meet the unprecedented migration crisis has led to this day. They have failed to fully honor our 2015 agreement, leaving Turkey to deal with it & hoping we’d prevent refugees headed to Europe. We will not do it anymore!
Europe must act on principle in the most serious challenge of our age, the migration crisis. It will not be resolved by denying entry to thousands of refugees seeking protection. It starts with working with Turkey on comprehensive solutions and a European-wide mobilization.
What TR has accomplished to protect civilians in the past few weeks has not been accomplished by the international community in the past 9 years. We have exposed that the regime’s cowardly actions against its own people and showed that they could have been stopped long time ago.
Turkey will always stand by the oppressed. This is what we are doing in Syria. Our people sacrificed a lot in the past 9 years & they still do. But western allies are failing to support us in a robust manner. Nevertheless, we will continue to be the last hope for the oppressed.
Turkey’s operation in Idlib aims to stop the humanitarian crisis. It also aims to ensure Syria’s territorial integrity. Turkey has no interest in acquiring any territory in Syria. We simply seek to prevent renewed refugee outflows and to establish stability and peace.

Fahrettin Altun Communications Director, Republic of Turkey


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2020)

Ach Duvar, sogar der türkische Verteidigungsminister machte es ganz offiziell auf seiner facebookseite:

'Take What's Ours': Turkish Defense Min. Posts Map of Turkey Taking Land from Neighbors | CBN News

Den Bericht auf TRT  finde ich gerade nicht.

Ich persönlich habe damit auch kein Problem damit, aber nicht wundern, wenn an der einen oder anderen Ecke sich dann Widerstand übt... 

Habe kein facebook, wenn du es hast, kannste ja selber mal nachschauen.


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Hier lass dir die Seite mal übersetzen: Hulusi Akar'lı sahte Tuerkiye haritası ABD'yi fena korkuttu! İftira ve yalanda tam gaz
Das du das überhaupt glauben konntest, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## compisucher (2. März 2020)

Kann ich so lesen, OK, hier wird von einer Fälschung geschrieben.
Und was ist jetzt die Wahrheit?
TRT hat das Gleiche abgewandelt im letzten Herbst ausgestrahlt, ohne von einer Fälschung zu sprechen, selbst gesehen, kann es aber nicht beweisen.

Wem soll ich denn jetzt glauben, was meinst du?


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Denk halt logisch nach, würde der türkische Verteidigungsminister sowas posten, was Griechenland Zypern Georgien Syrien etc beinhaltet als türkisches Gebiet?
Wenn es kein Fake wäre, würde die Welt brennen und es würde nur noch gebasht werden auf Bild und Co.

Latest Erdogan news: World, EU do not understand Turkey: Turkish president
Die EU hat 1 Milliarde € angeboten, aber die Türkei sagt, die können ihr Geld behalten. Wir haben über 40 Milliarden bezahlt aus eigener Tasche und die 1 Milliarde mehr können wir auch noch bezahlen.
Auch der Bulgarische Präsident sagt, dass er die EU nicht versteht, warum die die Last nicht aufteilen usw usf.
Die komplette Rede müsstet ihr euch übersetzen: Cumhurbaşkanı Erdoğan'dan AB'ye cok sert soezler: Siz kimi kandırıyorsunuz! - Son Dakika Haberler
Titel: An die EU, wen wollt ihr eigentlich veräppeln?


----------



## INU.ID (2. März 2020)

*Die Moderation hat ein paar Beiträge ausblenden müssen.

Ich würde dem einen oder anderen User raten, dringend mal an seiner Wortwahl bzw. Ausdrucksweise zu arbeiten!*


----------



## Cleriker (2. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die EU hat 1 Milliarde € angeboten, aber die Türkei sagt, die können ihr Geld behalten. Wir haben über 40 Milliarden bezahlt aus eigener Tasche und die 1 Milliarde mehr können wir auch noch ... wen wollt ihr eigentlich veräppeln?



40 Milliarden? Ließ mal... Fluechtlingskrise: Deutschland hat bisher 43,25 Milliarden Euro fuer Asyl gezahlt - FOCUS Online

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Vom türkischen Aussenminister an seinen deutschen Kollegen Maas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cleriker das mag sein, sehe aber nicht, dass es dort explizit um Syrer geht. Deutschland ist 10 mal so teuer wie die Türkei, du kannst die 40 Milliarden der Türkei nicht gleichsetzen mit den deutschen Ausgaben.
Hinzu kommt, du weißt selber wie es finanziell um die Türkei steht, die Last für die Türkei ist um ein vielfaches höher. Nimm mal 4 Millionen Syrer auf und schau was du zahlst nach rund 9 Jahren.
Die Welt bzw EU will einfach die Last nicht sehen, die die Türkei stemmt, mehr als leere Phrasen kommen da nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (2. März 2020)

Bei den 40 Milliarden ist es nicht geblieben. Beschäftige dich mal mit den Ausgaben Deutschlands dafür. Es sind zwischen 20,x und 26 Milliarden pro Jahr seit Ende 2015. Also inzwischen knapp 100 Milliarden und dazu noch 35 Milliarden Rücklagen für die nächste Welle.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (2. März 2020)

Jetzt stell dir vor was Deutschland gezahlt hätte für rund 4 Mio Syrische Flüchtlinge in 9 Jahren, damit du mal siehst, was die Türkei stemmen musste.
Du kannst die Ausgaben halt nicht 1 zu 1 vergleichen, sollte doch klar sein. Für die Türkei sind 40 Milliarden vllt wie 250 Milliarden für Deutschland, oder mehr (nur geraten).
Von den Kosten für das Militär und das vergossene Blut will ich nicht mal sprechen.

Edit: Dieser Mann schein wenigstens Herz zu haben POST VON WAGNER - Betrifft: Diese furchtbare Welt  -
	Politik -
	Bild.de
Können sich viele eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Slezer (3. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Armee greift ein anderes Land an und besetzt es. Ergo muss es Verteidigung sein.
> Hmm -- wenn das der Führer noch erlebt hätte.


So macht es doch die USA seit 100jahren?


----------



## compisucher (3. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Denk halt logisch nach, würde der türkische Verteidigungsminister sowas posten, was Griechenland Zypern Georgien Syrien etc beinhaltet als türkisches Gebiet?
> Wenn es kein Fake wäre, würde die Welt brennen und es würde nur noch gebasht werden auf Bild und Co.



@Duvar:
Schau dir bitte mal diesen tagesaktuellen Bericht auf NTV an, speziell den Punkt 3...
Person der Woche: Erdogan erpresst Europa - n-tv.de
Mich verwundert es schon, wenn in der Mainstreampresse über die Revidierung der Lausanner Verträge von 1923 durch Erdogan geschrieben wird.
Alles Fake?


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2020)

Über die Revidierung der Lausanner Verträge spricht man schon seit etlichen Jahren, trotzdem ist das nicht der Facebook Account vom türkischen Verteidigungsminister.
Schau doch mal die türkische Map an, sieht das für dich normal aus, dass 1m vor deiner Nase alle Inseln griechisch sind, ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt nicht damit beschäftigt, nur immer wenn ich die Karte angeschaut hab gewundert darüber.
Glaub das gibt es nirgends auf der Welt. Hab oft gehört, dass die Siegermächte einfach ein Bleistift und Lineal genommen haben, auf der Karte gekritzelt haben und ganz einfach gesagt haben, hier dies ist nun euer Land und fertig.
Auch hab ich gehört, dass ein Vertrag nur für einen bestimmten Zeitraum gilt, kann auch Fake sein, wie gesagt keine Ahnung, ich lebe hier, hab eine deutsche Frau und Kind, war in meinem Leben kaum in der Türkei, schauen auch kein türkisches Fernsehen oder so. (Außer im Internet Nachrichten lesen ist da nix).
Von dem her ganz ehrlich, ich weiß es nicht, wie das alles nun von statten ging. Weiß nur mit Aserbaidschan fühlen sich die Türken wie ein Volk 2 Staaten.
Das Problem ist auch, es gibt immer mehrere Seiten und Betrachtungswinkel, iwie muss man auf einen Nenner kommen.


----------



## P2063 (3. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Edit: Dieser Mann schein wenigstens Herz zu haben POST VON WAGNER - Betrifft: Diese furchtbare Welt  -
> Politik -
> Bild.de
> Können sich viele eine Scheibe von abschneiden.



sorry aber Bild und dann ausgerechnet noch den Typen zitieren der seine Meinung öfter wechselt als andere ihre Unterwäsche? Als ob der seinen Spruch ernst meinen würde, nächste Woche titelt er dann wieder was nach der AFD Klientel "wer hat die hier bloß rein gelassen". Das  Drecksblatt und alle seine hetzerischen autoren gehört verboten.

Franz Josef Wagner – Wikipedia


----------



## Duvar (3. März 2020)

Ich war verwundert von dem post, da ich anderes gewohnt bin von der Bild um ehrlich zu sein.
Schaut mal was Gabriel sagt: Sigmar Gabriel kritisiert deutsche Rolle in der NATO und EU  -
	Koeln -
	Bild.de


Gabriel zum Verhältnis Europa/Nato
„Was soll die USA motivieren, Europa im Ernstfall bis zum Balkan zu verteidigen, wenn bei einer Umfrage vor der Europawahl 18 EU-Länder auf die Frage, wie sie sich im Ernstfall gegen China und Russland verhalten wollen, mit ,neutral' antworten? Man muss sich den Artikel 5 des Nato-Vertrages einmal laut vorlesen, damit die ganze Tragweite bewusst wird. Im Ernstfall heißt das nichts anderes gegenüber den Bündnispartnern als ,Ich bin bereit, für dich mein Leben zu geben."

Gabriel zum Verhältnis Türkei/Nato
„Die Nato ist der letzte Anker gegen eine türkische Atombewaffnung. Ich warne davor, die Türkei aus der Nato zu drängen!“ Und weiter: „Was soll die Türkei von ihren Nato-Partnern halten, wenn die ihr nicht einmal ein Flugabwehrsystem liefert? Das sie sich dann in Russland besorgt hat.“

Die NATO und die EU haben die Türkei im Stich gelassen. Trump ließ verkünden


----------



## Duvar (4. März 2020)

Hier mal was die Forbes schreibt zu der aktuellen Lage.

Turkish Drones and Artillery Are Devastating Assad’s Forces In Idlib Province-Here’s Why


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich war verwundert von dem post, da ich anderes gewohnt bin von der Bild um ehrlich zu sein.
> Schaut mal was Gabriel sagt: Sigmar Gabriel kritisiert deutsche Rolle in der NATO und EU  -
> Koeln -
> Bild.de
> ...


Bei "Markus Lanz" hat er gestern Abend ähnliches gesagt. Ganz Unrecht hat er nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. März 2020)

Wo sind wir eigentlich gelandet, dass die Bild jetzt als Quelle für irgendwas genutzt wird? Da ist ja mein Märchenbuch glaubhafter.


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2020)

Beschluss: Grosse Koalition will Fluechtlingskinder aufnehmen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## seahawk (9. März 2020)

Viel zu wenig. Grenzen auf - jetzt!


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2020)

Wenn dir das eine AfD bei >30 Prozent und die Zukunft der EU Wert ist bitte.
Das ist die Gefahr die droht, nicht die Flüchtlinge selbst.


----------



## Rolk (9. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Beschluss: Grosse Koalition will Fluechtlingskinder aufnehmen | ZEIT ONLINE



Wollen wir hoffen das da nicht wieder 40% Kinder mit frisch abrasiertem Vollbart dabei sind.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte es angemessen verteilt werden, keiner verlangt, dass Deutschland alle aufnimmt und Ryza, es gibt ein Land, dass nicht wie die Griechen seit paar Tagen die ... ausbadet, aber dicht machen geht halt nicht, wenn du auch nur etwas menschliche Würde hast.


Schon wieder mehr rein, weil Erdogan uns erpresst? Zwar sitzt Deutschland auch im Sumpf der Rattenvermehrer, wenn auch nicht so tief wie viele andere, aber die Wende muß jetzt kommen. Die Syrer leiden nicht nur unter den heilbringenden Terroristen, sondern auch unter demokratischen Sanktionen, die alle Lebensbereiche abdecken. Von Geldautomaten über Medizin bis Treibstoff ist so ziemlich alles sanktioniert. Klar, daß Viele versuchen, das Land zu verlassen. Offenbar ist das nicht ganz ungeplant und hier kommt Merkel ins Spiel: Kommt doch _alle_ rein, wir schaffen das (um dann heuchlerisch einen "Verteilerschlüssel" zu verlangen, den natürlich keiner wollte).

Und damit möglichst viele Flüchtlinge nicht zurückgehen, bezahlt die Bundesregierung sogar für Jobs für Flüchtlinge im Libanon und andernorts während für die Millionen von Flüchtlingen innherhalb Syriens nur ein Bruchteil der Hilfsgelder übrig bleibt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wollen wir hoffen das da nicht wieder 40% Kinder mit frisch abrasiertem Vollbart dabei sind.



Du meinst, wie hier?

_______________________________________________________________________________

BTW:

Bundestag lehnt Aufnahme von 5000 Fluechtlingen aus Griechenland ab

Mal eine Frage an die "Frau Merkel durfte 2015 die Leute reinlassen" Fraktion.

Wenn Frau Merkel das 2015 durfte, warum darf Sie dann 2020 nicht im Alleingang nein sagen? Warum wurde diesmal der Bundestag befragt? Wäre doch euer Logik nach gar nicht nötig, oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2020)

gelöscht


----------



## Eckism (10. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> _______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> BTW:
> 
> ...



Weil das aus Klimaerwärmungstechnischen Gründen nicht geht. Das wären 5000 CO2 Produzierende Menschen mehr, so kann man nicht das Klima retten.


----------



## JePe (10. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum wurde diesmal der Bundestag befragt?



Fuer jemanden, der sich angeblich politisch engagiert, bist Du entweder gruselig schlecht informiert oder verbreitest hier schon wieder wissentlich Raeuberpistolen.

Der Bundestag wurde nicht "befragt". Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Es gab einen auf Aufnahme von Fluechtlingen gerichteten Antrag von Buendnis 90 / Die Gruenen (148. Sitzung des Deutschen Bundestages, Tagesordnungspunkt 31b "Humanitaeres Aufnahmeprogramm fuer besonders schutzbeduerftige Asylsuchende aus Griechenland"), der von der Mehrheit zurueckgewiesen wurde. Der Koalitionsausschuss hat dann ungeachtet dessen beschlossen, Griechenland die Aufnahme von 1.000 bis 1.500 Kinder unter 14 Jahren anzubieten. Du liegst also gleich doppelt daneben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Fuer jemanden, der sich angeblich politisch engagiert, bist Du entweder gruselig schlecht informiert oder verbreitest hier schon wieder wissentlich Raeuberpistolen.
> 
> Der Bundestag wurde nicht "befragt". Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Es gab einen auf Aufnahme von Fluechtlingen gerichteten Antrag von Buendnis 90 / Die Gruenen (148. Sitzung des Deutschen Bundestages, Tagesordnungspunkt 31b "Humanitaeres Aufnahmeprogramm fuer besonders schutzbeduerftige Asylsuchende aus Griechenland"), der von der Mehrheit zurueckgewiesen wurde. Der Koalitionsausschuss hat dann ungeachtet dessen beschlossen, Griechenland die Aufnahme von 1.000 bis 1.500 Kinder unter 14 Jahren anzubieten. Du liegst also gleich doppelt daneben.



Das hätte ja Frau Merkel mit dem Hinweis auf 2015 wegwischen können und den Bundestag einfach für nicht zuständig erklären können.

Wenn der Bundestag 2015 nicht zuständig war, warum sollte er es 2020 sein?

Und die Grünen müssten dafür doch jedes Verständnis aufbringen, haben sie doch Frau Merkel 2015 gefeiert und ihren Alleingang nie in Frage gestellt.


----------



## JePe (10. März 2020)

Lies, denk nach und schreib erst ganz zum Schluss. Zeit genug hast Du in der ausserparlamentarischen Opposition ja nun. Ansonsten habe ich nun wirklich genug Perlen vor die Sau geworfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. März 2020)

Danke für dein Eingeständnis, dass ich richtig liege. Das bedeutet mir viel.


----------



## Cleriker (10. März 2020)

Ich merke schon, ihr mögt euch. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Duvar (11. März 2020)

‘We Are Like Animals’: Inside Greece’s Secret Site for Migrants - The New York Times


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

Aluhüte auf und Augen, Ohren und Mund zu...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fi_ifZMA2tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> ‘We Are Like Animals’: Inside Greece’s Secret Site for Migrants - The New York Times



Sehr gut. Griechenland fährt endlich mal eine robuste Schiene gegen diese illegalen Einwanderer. Besser spät als nie. Australien hat ja bereits in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, wie man dieses Problem richtig angeht.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. März 2020)

Die Demokratie der Terroristenunterstützer kommt hier voll zur Geltung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMjOFuSZqfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (13. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Griechenland fährt endlich mal eine robuste Schiene gegen diese illegalen Einwanderer. Besser spät als nie. Australien hat ja bereits in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, wie man dieses Problem richtig angeht.


Genau! Größtes Land in Sachen Kohlexport,. was in Kraftwerken verfeuert wird, was CO2 in Massen freisetzt, diese erwärmt den Planeten und lässt die Meeresspiegel künstlich ansteigen, darraufhin versinken Inseln in Polynesien, was zu Flüchtlingen führt, die man nicht aufnimmt und lieber wie auf Griechenlands Inseln interniert und dafür Geld bezahlt. Weißte wie ich das nennen? Menschenarschloch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Genau! Größtes Land in Sachen Kohlexport,. was in Kraftwerken verfeuert wird, was CO2 in Massen freisetzt, diese erwärmt den Planeten und lässt die Meeresspiegel künstlich ansteigen, darraufhin versinken Inseln in Polynesien, was zu Flüchtlingen führt, die man nicht aufnimmt und lieber wie auf Griechenlands Inseln interniert und dafür Geld bezahlt. Weißte wie ich das nennen? Menschenarschloch.



Liste der groessten Kohlenstoffdioxidemittenten – Wikipedia

Platz 16 was CO2 Emissionen angeht. 

Und ferner kannst du es nennen, wie du magst, der Erfolg gibt Australien Recht. Sie bekämpfen die illegale Einwanderung konsequent.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2020)

Du solltest richtig lesen.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ferner kannst du es nennen, wie du magst, der Erfolg gibt Australien Recht. Sie bekämpfen die illegale Einwanderung konsequent.



Könntest du endlich mal aufhören, in jedem Thread Einwanderer und Flüchtlinge zu verunglimpfen?
Das nervt echt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Könntest du endlich mal aufhören, in jedem Thread Einwanderer und Flüchtlinge zu verunglimpfen?
> Das nervt echt.



A) Ich habe auf einen Beitrag von Duvar reagiert. Zumal das Thema Syrien und illegale Einwanderung nunmal zusammengehört. Weil viele illegale Einwanderer von dort kamen.

B) Ich verunglimpfe niemanden. Am aller wenigsten legale Einwander.

C) Es gibt keine Flüchtlinge, weil deren Fluchtgrund lange vor Deutschland weggefallen ist. Was wir haben, sind illegale Einwanderer.


----------



## Tekkla (13. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Platz 16 was CO2 Emissionen angeht.


Und die dortigen Klimaflüchtlinge kommen von Platz 150.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ferner kannst du es nennen, wie du magst, der Erfolg gibt Australien Recht. Sie bekämpfen die illegale Einwanderung konsequent.


Du bist mir echt eine Blitzbirne. Du begreifst einfach nicht, dass deren und unser Wohlstand der Klimaflüchtlinge Polynesiens Ursache ist. Ist ja auch so schön einfach. Und ja, es passt zu Menschenarschlöchern, die meinen, dass sie was Besseres sind und auf alle anderen einnen Haufen machen dürfen ohne mit nem Sackerl das Gackerl aufsammeln zu müssen. Ich hasse solche Leute mittlerweile mit einer tiefen Inbrunst.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

Die "Opposition" (lach) ist sauer auf ihren Präsidenten Erdogan.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YQM0nU2D0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gkHXC2aZZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Die feiern doch das türkische Militär soweit ich das sehe YouTube


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

Nein. Die protestieren gegen die russisch-türkischen Patrouillen.

https://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland...oteste-russland-tuerkei-patrouille-waffenruhe


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Ah da steht die wollen die Russen da nicht.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

Die patrouillieren aber gemeinsam mit den Türken. Deswegen kriegen die Türken den Unmut ab.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aut1YG-SOzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Der Türkei sind leider die Hände gebunden, wegen mangelnder internationaler Hilfe und mussten mit den Russen zum Wohle der Menschen dort kooperieren.
Die Welt hat leider nicht gehandelt und die Menschen in Syrien seit 9 Jahren im Stich gelassen, wie viele mussten schon sterben, wie viele wurden aufs brutalste gekillt von Putin und Assad?
Hauptsache die Türken halten die Flüchtlinge dem Westen vom Hals gell, was dort passiert seit vielen Jahren ist irrelevant. Lieber die Augen/Ohren zu machen...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

Ja, das hören wir seit langem. Das grausame Abschlachten von Zivilisten, allen voran Frauen und Kindern, seitens der "Opposition" hingegen ist kein Thema.

Achtung! Nichts für schwache Nerven!
https://abload.de/img/terror1k5j3i.jpg
https://abload.de/img/terror22sjtr.jpg


----------



## Duvar (16. März 2020)

Willst du mich jetzt veräppeln? Die ganze Welt weiß was für Gräueltaten Putin mit Assad zusammen gemacht hat und immer noch macht, angefangen von Gas usw usf. Deine 2 Bilder sollen jetzt was beweisen? Kann dir 1000 solcher Bilder posten.
Hör auf die Taten dieser Mörder zu relativieren mit Bildern wovon man nicht mal weiß woher sie stammen und was genau da passiert ist.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. März 2020)

Wer auf die Propaganda der  Al-Kaida reinfällt und sie noch als die Guten präsentiert, dem kann man nur einen Umzug nach Üdlüb empfehlen.

5-Jähriges Jubiläum der "Revolution" in Idlib:
https://abload.de/img/terror1gkjr9.jpg

Schlacht um Ar-Raqqa 2013:
Battle of Raqqa (March 2013) - Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der Türkei sind leider die Hände gebunden, wegen mangelnder internationaler Hilfe und mussten mit den Russen zum Wohle der Menschen dort kooperieren.
> Die Welt hat leider nicht gehandelt und die Menschen in Syrien seit 9 Jahren im Stich gelassen, wie viele mussten schon sterben, wie viele wurden aufs brutalste gekillt von Putin und Assad?
> Hauptsache die Türken halten die Flüchtlinge dem Westen vom Hals gell, was dort passiert seit vielen Jahren ist irrelevant. Lieber die Augen/Ohren zu machen...



Es gab genug, die die demokratischen, von Kurden aufgebauten Strukturen gegen Assad und gegen den IS stärken wollten. Vermutlich hätte man überhaupt nur die Hälfte des Ärgers, insbesondere mit dem IS, gehabt, wenn diese sich die letzten Jahrzehnte schon zu einem funktionierenden Staat hätten entwickeln können. Aber wer hat nochmal die Islamisten, um die sich die aktuellen Kämpfe drehen, mit den Waffen ausgestattet, die den Krieg am laufen halten, gemäß dem Motto "Hauptsache die Kurden kleinhalten"?
Erdogan wollte keinen funktionieren Staat im Südosten der Türkei, jetzt hat er eben einen failed State. Aber die Folgen davon zu tragen ist er auch nicht bereit, dabei sind die Folgen dieser Politik für die Türkei wohl noch um ein vielfaches Angenehmer als das, was er bei den Syrern angerichtet hat.

Putin war zwischenzeitlich übrigens mal Erdogans bester Kumpel. Vielleicht hätter mit ihm nicht über Luftabwerraketen, sondern über humanitäre Maßnahmen reden sollen? Aber wen interessieren schon Menschen, die sind nur Druckmittel.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. März 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gab genug, die die demokratischen, von Kurden aufgebauten Strukturen gegen Assad und gegen den IS stärken wollten. Vermutlich hätte man überhaupt nur die Hälfte des Ärgers, insbesondere mit dem IS, gehabt, wenn diese sich die letzten Jahrzehnte schon zu einem funktionierenden Staat hätten entwickeln können. Aber wer hat nochmal die Islamisten, um die sich die aktuellen Kämpfe drehen, mit den Waffen ausgestattet, die den Krieg am laufen halten, gemäß dem Motto "Hauptsache die Kurden kleinhalten"?
> Erdogan wollte keinen funktionieren Staat im Südosten der Türkei, jetzt hat er eben einen failed State. Aber die Folgen davon zu tragen ist er auch nicht bereit, dabei sind die Folgen dieser Politik für die Türkei wohl noch um ein vielfaches Angenehmer als das, was er bei den Syrern angerichtet hat.
> 
> Putin war zwischenzeitlich übrigens mal Erdogans bester Kumpel. Vielleicht hätter mit ihm nicht über Luftabwerraketen, sondern über humanitäre Maßnahmen reden sollen? Aber wen interessieren schon Menschen, die sind nur Druckmittel.


Die Kurden haben aber keine "Strukturen gegen Assad" aufgebaut. Im Gegensatz zu den "Rebellen" und ISIS handelte es sich bei den Kurden lediglich um Separatisten.
Von Demokratie kann man bei den Kurden aber auch nicht reden. Es gab keine Wahlen, dafür Zwangsabgaben und Zwangsrekrutierung. Und jetzt kontrollieren sie kaum noch Gebiete mit einem hinreichenden Kurdenanteil, um überhaupt eine Legitimität beanspruchen zu können. Sie können froh sein als der böse böse Assad für sie da war, als der Ami sie Erdogan zum Fraß vorgeworfen hat. So gehts einem, wenn man aufs falsche Pferd setzt. Von Saddam bis zu den Kurden werden sie nach Gebrauch weggeworfen und Trump klammert sich nur an dem bisschen Öl fest, weil sich die SDF in der Auflösung befand. Der Plan war nämlich, ein von der Türkei und Saudi Arabien geleitetes neues "Rebellengebiet" zu schaffen um den Krieg am Laufen zu halten. Für so eine Rebellenarmee reichen die Erlöse aus dem Ölgeschäft nämlich durchaus.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2020)

20 Jahre Herrschaft in Syrien &#8211; Assads Familienclan wird immer reicher | GMX

Der Clan kann beliebig weiter machen. Und niemand kann ihn stoppen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> 20 Jahre Herrschaft in Syrien &#8211; Assads Familienclan wird immer reicher | GMX
> 
> Der Clan kann beliebig weiter machen. Und niemand kann ihn stoppen.



Wird endlich Zeit für einen guten, alten, ordentlichen, gesteuerten Putschversuch! Oh, wait...


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wird endlich Zeit für einen guten, alten, ordentlichen, gesteuerten Putschversuch! Oh, wait...


Wie der Letzte ausgegangen ist weiß man ja.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich sehe da nur einen Assad in der Regierung. Müßte ich da erstmal eine 3D-Brille aufsetzen, durch die Al-Kaida als gute Rebellen erscheint?


Es ist nicht nur Al Quaida bzw IS gegen die er kämpft. Er hat auch sein eigenes Volk abgeschlachtet.


> Im übrigen hat vor Assad Assad regiert, es sind also deutlich mehr als 20 Jahre


Dann lies den Artikel nochmal genau.


----------



## JePe (21. Juli 2020)

Mangels echter Opposition - die entweder geflohen ist, verhaftet oder verscharrt wurde - kann der freundliche Herr al-Assad den Moet schon mal, Achtung Wortwitz,  kaltstellen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie der Letzte ausgegangen ist weiß man ja.



Wenn der Iwan dort nicht mitmischen würde,

wäre der Konflikt schon vor 5 Jahren vorbei gewesen.

Aber nein, der neue Zar möchte sich ja ein Denkmal setzen.

"Back UdSSR".


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Blanker Unsinn. Dann würde sich Westsyrien immer noch verteidigen und ISIS und co jeden Tag Anschläge in Europa verüben. Aber das habt ihr Propagandaopfer ja längst vergessen.


Ohne den Iran und Russland gäbes in Syrien schon eine andere Regierung. Und zwar nicht IS, sondern Opposition.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ohne den Iran und Russland gäbes in Syrien schon eine andere Regierung. Und zwar nicht IS, sondern Opposition.



Die ganzen Oppositionsgruppen, die ursprünglich vom Westen hofiert worden sind ("Freie Syrische Armee" etc.) sind also nur wegen Russland und Iran zu Islamisten mutiert?


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die ganzen Oppositionsgruppen, die ursprünglich vom Westen hofiert worden sind ("Freie Syrische Armee" etc.) sind also nur wegen Russland und Iran zu Islamisten mutiert?


Zumindest die schiitischen Radikalen  wurden doch vom Iran immer unterstützt.
Auf der anderen Seite stand oder steht der IS welcher von Sunniten unterstützt wird.
Aber es wird ja wohl auch noch gemäßigte Oppositonelle in Syrien geben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest die schiitischen Radikalen  wurden doch vom Iran immer unterstützt.
> Auf der anderen Seite stand oder steht der IS welcher von Sunniten unterstützt wird.
> Aber es wird ja wohl auch noch gemäßigte Oppositonelle in Syrien geben.



Die "gemäßigten Oppositionellen" waren ja z.B. die "Freie Syrische Armee". Und genau die sind ja immer mehr mit dem IS und vergleichbaren Strukturen zusammengewachsen im Laufe der Jahre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn der Iwan dort nicht mitmischen würde,
> 
> wäre der Konflikt schon vor 5 Jahren vorbei gewesen.
> 
> ...



Wage ich zu bezweifeln. Mit der Türkei, Israel, den USA, dem IS, Saudi Arabien, dem Iran, den nicht-syrischen Kurden und den Muslimbrüdern/Ägypten wären genug Parteien übrig geblieben, um das Fass am Köcheln zu halten. Vermutlich nicht als Frontenkrieg wie heute, aber es gibt genug Ecken des arabischen Frühlings, die auch ohne direkte Präsenz russischen Militärs alles andere als friedlich sind. Umgekehrt gilt: Wenn jeder einzelne der Genannten nebst dem Rest Europas und China die Assads schon Jahrzehnte vorher so behandelt hätte, wie sie es verdient hatten, gäbe es den ganzen Konflikt gar nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juli 2020)

Nö,
das wird ja jetzt gerade erst richtig befeuert.

Das wird auch noch 20 Jahre so weitergehen,
solange da keiner richtig durchgreift.

Ich empfehle einen atomaren Befriedungsschlag,
damit dort unten mal Ruhe ist.


----------



## recall (6. August 2020)

Zu viel Fallout gespielt, oder ist das ernst gemeint?
Jedem, der ernsthaft einen "atomaren Befriedungsschlag" empfiehlt, empfehle ich drindend ärztliche Hilfe und die Rechereche über atomare Auswirkungen, damit er sie es einen Eindruck von dem gewinnt, was er Lebewesen zumuten will.


----------



## Andrej (7. August 2020)

recall schrieb:


> Zu viel Fallout gespielt, oder ist das ernst gemeint?
> Jedem, der ernsthaft einen "atomaren Befriedungsschlag" empfiehlt, empfehle ich drindend ärztliche Hilfe und die Rechereche über atomare Auswirkungen, damit er sie es einen Eindruck von dem gewinnt, was er Lebewesen zumuten will.



Schon klar, dass er es als Witz gemein hat, deswegen auch der Smiley. 

Wie lange der Krieg in Syrien noch dauern wird ist unklar. Denn solange nicht jemand das ganze Land kontrolliert ist ein einen Aufbau, geschweige den Frieden nicht zu denken. Und wie man weis ist der Westen und die Türkei gegen die Einnahmen der Provinz Idlib durch Assad. Denn sie befürchten, dass eine neue Flüchtlingswelle einsetzen wird und diese wird dann auch noch aus 95% Islamisten und ihren Familienmitglieder bestehen, denn diese befinden sich ja gerade alle in Idlib. Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass die USA die besetzten Ölfelder freigeben werden. 
Für Russland und den Iran ist egal wie es im Land aussieht und wer regiert solange die Interessen dieser Länder gewart werden - für den Westen gilt natürlich das Selbe und Saudi Arabien ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Das Land ist eine Diktatur hat keine Frauenrechte, Religionsfreiheit, unterstützt Terroristen usw. und ist trotzdem ein Verbündeter.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (8. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zu erzählst die größten Lügen und den größten Schwachsinn aller Zeiten, der IS wurde AUSSCHLIELICH von den Kurden zu Land und dem Westen aus der Luft angegriffen und besiegt, während Assad und die Russen nichts anderes fertig bringen als nur gezielt zivile Krankenhäuser und andere zivile Infrastruktur zu zerstören...



Das erste was im Krieg stirbt ist die Wahrheit, aber es gibt auch manche, die wollen sie sterben lassen.
Oder man ist ein Propagandaopfer wie du.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2020)

Nun natürlich hat Assad auch den IS bekämpft, aber wenn man die Islamisten vorher aus den eigenen Gefängnissen entlässt um dann gegen sie und die Demonstranten zu kämpfen ist das nun eher kein ehrlicher Kampf.


----------



## Andrej (10. Oktober 2020)

Es war nur ein Gerücht, dass syrische Freiheitskämpfer in Bergkarabach kämpfen, nun soll es erste Videos geben.
Die Türkei und Aserbaidschan bestreiten, dass die Freiheitskämpfer dort kämpfen.
Somit hat die Türkei in Idlib genügend Kanonenfutter um seine geopolitischen Interessen auch durchsetzen zu können.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gU-3HAXiv74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. Oktober 2020)

Der nahe Osten bzw Nordafrika ist auf viele Jahre zurückgeworfen und von kriegerischen Handlungen geplagt. Das hätte nicht sein müssen. Sieht fast so aus als wäre das gewollt.


----------



## RtZk (11. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Es war nur ein Gerücht, dass syrische Freiheitskämpfer in Bergkarabach kämpfen, nun soll es erste Videos geben.
> Die Türkei und Aserbaidschan bestreiten, dass die Freiheitskämpfer dort kämpfen.
> Somit hat die Türkei in Idlib genügend Kanonenfutter um seine geopolitischen Interessen auch durchsetzen zu können.
> 
> ...



Freiheitskämpfer? Ist das dein Ernst? Die Terroristen die für Sultan Erdogan morden nennst du Freiheitskämpfer?
Das ist das gleiche Pack wie Al Nusra und IS die Erdogan ja bekanntlich auch unterstützt hat, ob jetzt indirekt oder direkt. 
Die Türkei benötigt dringend mal wieder einen Militärputsch und zwar einen richtigen und nicht einen Fake wie 2016. 
1980 mag zwar auch repressiv gewesen sein, aber immerhin hat man dort die Islamisten weggeputscht bevor es richtig los ging.


----------



## Andrej (11. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Freiheitskämpfer? Ist das dein Ernst? Die Terroristen die für Sultan Erdogan morden nennst du Freiheitskämpfer?
> Das ist das gleiche Pack wie Al Nusra und IS die Erdogan ja bekanntlich auch unterstützt hat, ob jetzt indirekt oder direkt.
> Die Türkei benötigt dringend mal wieder einen Militärputsch und zwar einen richtigen und nicht einen Fake wie 2016.
> 1980 mag zwar auch repressiv gewesen sein, aber immerhin hat man dort die Islamisten weggeputscht bevor es richtig los ging.



 Das Wort "Freiheitskämpfer" war natürlich sarkastisch gemeint. Deswegen wurde auch das Wort Kanonenfutter verwendet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2020)

Das Wort macht hier nicht einmal als sarkastischer Euphemismus Sinn, da sie eben nicht in ihrem Land für irgendetwas kämpfen.


----------



## Andrej (11. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Wort macht hier nicht einmal als sarkastischer Euphemismus Sinn, da sie eben nicht in ihrem Land für irgendetwas kämpfen.


Wieso sollte es nicht passen, denn sie sehen sich selbst bestimmt als "Freiheitskämpfer"? Desweiteren haben weder die EU noch die USA etwas dagegen, dass sie ein Gebiet kontrolieren, dass fast so groß wie Zypern ist. Immer wenn Assad versucht dieses Gebiet zurück zu erobern, gibt es scharfe Kritik aus diesen Staaten.
Syrien ist nun ein eingefrohrener Krieg, der die Entwicklung und den wiederaufbau des Landen mit oder ohne Assad lehmt - bis ganz unmöglich macht. Denn dass Land ist besetzt von vielen Staaten und wird auch noch Sanktioniert, so dass keine Medikamente oder Baumaterialien in Land gelangen können. Zudem gibt es einen Staat, der fröhlich ohne jegliche Sanktionen in Syrien Bomben abwirft, weil er sich bedroht fühlt!


----------



## Tekkla (11. Oktober 2020)

Söldner passt besser


----------



## Andrej (11. Oktober 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Söldner passt besser


Dass ist nur ein "Nebenjob", hauptberuflich sind sie Freiheitskämpfer!


----------



## Tekkla (11. Oktober 2020)

Hauptberuflich sind das Idioten, die sich für eine hirnverbrannte Sache von irgendwelchen bekloppten Politikern oder geistigen Führern missbrauchen lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es nicht passen, denn sie sehen sich selbst bestimmt als "Freiheitskämpfer"?



Aber nicht als "syrische" Freiheitskämpfer in Berg-Karabach. Da kann man nur für die Freiheit Berg-Karabachs (von wem auch immer) kämpfen und wer das als nicht Berg-Karbachi (-aner? -er?) macht, der ist einfach nur Söldner. Genauso wie Türken, die für Geld in Syrien kämpfen, etc..


----------



## RtZk (12. Oktober 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hauptberuflich sind das Idioten, die sich für eine hirnverbrannte Sache von irgendwelchen bekloppten Politikern oder geistigen Führern missbrauchen lassen.



Missbrauchen lassen? Eines kann ich dir garantieren, Erdogan mag ein autoritärer Drecksack sein, aber er hat ihnen sicherlich nicht befohlen Gefangenen und anderen ihnen Unliebsamen den Kopf abzuschneiden. 
Erdogan paktiert mit Terroristen, deren Ziel es ist ihre kranke Ideologie durchzusetzen und dabei so viel Gewalt und Chaos zu verursachen wie möglich.


----------



## geisi2 (13. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur Al Quaida bzw IS gegen die er kämpft. Er hat auch sein eigenes Volk abgeschlachtet.


Ja, wie damals die bösen Iraker die die kuwaitischen Frühgeborenen aus dem Brutkasten gerissen haben und dann elendig haben sterben lassen.




__





						Brutkastenlüge – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Zitat:
"Sie hatte Einfluss auf die öffentliche Debatte über die Notwendigkeit eines militärischen Eingreifens zugunsten Kuwaits und wurde unter anderem vom damaligen US-Präsidenten George H. W. Bush und von Menschenrechtsorganisationen vielfach zitiert. "

Wer meint hier die Wahrheit zu kennen sollte etwas gegen Größenwahn einnehmen.
Wie auch bei den anderen Themen rund um Afghanistan/Irak/Iran etc...


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ja, wie damals die bösen Iraker die die kuwaitischen Frühgeborenen aus dem Brutkasten gerissen haben und dann elendig haben sterben lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das mag ja so sein. Aber streitest du ab das Assad Zivilisten und Krankenhäuser im eigenen Land hat bombardieren lassen?


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2020)

Wieso steigst du auf den Unsinn ein?
Was auch immer in der Presse geschrieben wurde, gibt es irgendeine Berechtigung das Saddam Hussein in Kuwait einmarschiert ist, um sich die Ölvorkommen unter den Nagel zu reissen?

Übrigens hat Assad nicht gegen den IS gekämpft, die Russen schon gleich gar nicht, sondern ihn unterstützt genauso wie die Türkei. Der IS wurde ausschließlich am Boden durch die Kurden bekämpft und aus dem Himmel von den westlichen Alliierten.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigens hat Assad nicht gegen den IS gekämpft, die Russen schon gleich gar nicht, sondern ihn unterstützt genauso wie die Türkei. Der IS wurde ausschließlich am Boden durch die Kurden bekämpft und aus dem Himmel von den westlichen Alliierten.


Hmm, ich dachte der IS wäre mit Oppositionstruppen in Syrien verbündet gewesen.
Weil soviel ich weiß die syrische Regierung Unterstützung von dem Iran und Schiiten bekommt. Und die Oppositionellen von Sunniten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2020)

"Der IS" ein recht dynamisches Gebilde und nur einzelne Gruppierungen waren zeitweise mit den ebenso unklar definierten Sammelsurium westlicher unterstützter Gruppierungen verbündet, aber nie während sie sich gleichzeitig dem IS zuzählten. Was aber stimmt: Der IS war nie auf Seiten Assads, schließlich sieht er sich als eigener Staat der ausdrücklich Gebiet von der syrischen Regierung erobern und dort syrische durch eigene Strukturen ersetzen möchte. Allerdings hat er damit aus dem Irak kommend und die eher südlich liegenden Wüsten meidend vor allem im kurdischen Teil Syriens begonnen. Über selbigem wiederum hatte Assad ohne große Kampfhandlungen die Kontrolle verloren, weil er lokal viel zu wenig Rückhalt hatte und zu viele Truppen für die aufflammenden Kämpfe in westlichen Regionen brauchte. Deswegen gab es tatsächlich lange Zeit kaum Kämpfe zwischen Assad und IS, genauso wie es vergleichsweise wenige zwischen Assad und Kurden gab, dafür aber viele zwischen IS und Kurden sowie parallel dazu viele zwischen Assad und anderen Aufständischem im Westen. Faktisch war das Gebiet Syriens eine zeitlang in 3,5 Teile geteilt, wobei der kurdische Staat und der IS Krieg miteinander führten, während in Assads Teil Syriens Bürgerkrieg gegen diverse Gruppen herrschte. Aber es gab nicht viel Krieg zwischen dem Assad Teil und dem kurdischen Staat, weil beide beschäftigt waren und keine Aussichten auf Sieg sahen, und es gab kaum Krieg zwischen IS und Assad, weil dazwischen sowieso fast nur Wüste lag und der haben beide keine Priorität gegeben. Außerdem war es Assad sehr recht, dass der IS die Kurden und die Kurden den IS beschäftigt haben - den Feind eines Feindes lässt man erstmal in Ruhe.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2022)

Schau sich mal einer Erdogans Mine bei Minute 2:02 an, als Ayatollah Chamenei Erdogans Ersuchen um die iranische Billigung für eine neue türkische Militäroffensive, gegen die syrischen Kurden, ablehnt.
Zu herrlich, man merkt richtig wie er darüber innerlich schon ein wenig angefressen sein muss. 

Die Antwort hätte Erdogan aber auch eigentlich schon vorher klar sein können und die Frage sich somit von Anfang an erübrigt.
Der Iran, welcher ja Assad neben Russland unterstützt, hat kein Interesse daran das die Türkei, welche Assad am liebsten los wäre und sich auch gerne ein paar Teile des syrischen Grenzgebietes als "Einflusszone" sichern würde, verstärkt militärisch dort ihre Interessen verfolgt.


----------

